# wer hats gemacht - die Schweizer - BMC



## BerndBalu (25. Dezember 2009)

Juuuuuhuuuuuu,   ich habe es mir selber unter den Weihnachtsbaum gestellt mein Trailfox 2.0 , schnäppchen zur Weihnachtszeit.


Hier mal ein paar Bilder:





Die Sitzpositon ist Klasse, hat man bei der Probefahrt gemerkt und was ich besonders gut finde ist der SAG Indikator der die Einstellung der Federung relativ Einfach macht. Wenn man bedenkt wie eine solche Hilfe bei Spec. hochgelobt wird. Finde ich es sinnvoll zu erwähnen das es das auch bei anderen Bike gibt. 

Hier auch mal ein Bild:






Jetzt nur noch ein wenig besseres Wetter dann gehts auf die Halde und in die Haard, die ersten Versuche als MTB Anfänger.

Schöne Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neuen Jahr.

BM


----------



## B.Scheuert (25. Dezember 2009)

Schön, dass wir drüber gesprochen haben. Sollen wir nicht besser einen "Schaut was ich mir selbst zu Weihnachten geschenkt habe- Thread" daraus machen? Bei mir wars ein Helm, der ist auch ganz toll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dinsdale (26. Dezember 2009)

Ein richtig schönes Rad


----------



## Slow (26. Dezember 2009)

Oh man, BMC ist ja zu doof den Schriftzug richtig herum aufs Unterrohr zu bappen... ;-) 

Schicker Rahmen. Ja BMC sieht schon klasse aus, dass man muss man ihnen lassen.

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Jockelmatz (26. Dezember 2009)

Glückwunsch - schönes bike!

BMC ist ja nicht so oft vertreten, also unbedingt mal kleinen Fahrbericht hier einstellen!!!


----------



## BerndBalu (27. Dezember 2009)

Der Fahrbericht kommt.


----------



## saturno (27. Dezember 2009)

bitte jeder der ein neues bike bekommen hat unerzüglich einen extra fred mit tausend bildern aufmachen


----------



## zonensatan (27. Dezember 2009)

Als ich mein Rad vom Händler nach Hause gebracht habe, hätte ich gerne die ganze Welt meine stolz geschwellte Brust und Bilder vom Schatzi gezeigt. Man lasse also Nachsicht walten...


----------



## Onkel Manuel (27. Dezember 2009)

saturno schrieb:


> bitte jeder der ein neues bike bekommen hat unerzüglich einen extra fred mit tausend bildern aufmachen


Ach geh doch in den Keller zum heulen... 


@BerndBalu
Schickes Rad! 
Aber der BMC-Schriftzug auf dem Unterrohr ist wirklich etwas...

...öhm...


...unglücklich angebracht...


----------



## Toni Dark (27. Dezember 2009)

BerndBalu schrieb:


> J
> Die Sitzpositon ist Klasse, hat man bei der Probefahrt gemerkt und was ich besonders gut finde ist der SAG Indikator der die Einstellung der Federung relativ Einfach macht. Wenn man bedenkt wie eine solche Hilfe bei Spec. hochgelobt wird. Finde ich es sinnvoll zu erwähnen das es das auch bei anderen Bike gibt.
> 
> Hier auch mal ein Bild:
> ...



Den SAG-Indikator find ich zwar sinnvoll, aber die Chance, dass da was schiefgeht ist auch groß.

Wenn der Taiwanese den Aufkleber nen Millimeter zu weit links aufklebt, ist dein Fahrwerk immer zu hart.


----------



## BerndBalu (29. Dezember 2009)

Na, immerhin gibt der Aufkleber einen groben Hinweis, gleicht man diesen Aufkleber noch mit den vielen Tipps aus diesem und den vielen anderen Foren ab dann sollte es schon klappen und dann kommt das POPOMeter und irgend wann die Erfahrung, ja auch noch zum Einsatz. 



B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Schön, dass wir drüber gesprochen haben. Sollen wir nicht besser einen "Schaut was ich mir selbst zu Weihnachten geschenkt habe- Thread" daraus machen? Bei mir wars ein Helm, der ist auch ganz toll...



Nee, dass war schon bewusst so gewählt - da hier im Forum von Schweizerrädern - im speziellen BMC kaum was zu finden ist. Also Promote ich mal etwas 




saturno schrieb:


> bitte jeder der ein neues bike bekommen hat unerzüglich einen extra fred mit tausend bildern aufmachen


wird noch etwas dauern mit den weiteren Bildern, ich kann ja verstehen das Du so Rot wirst weil Du dich ärgerst, weil nicht noch mehr schöne Räder hier zu sehen sind. Aber soviel Geld habe ich leider nicht ,werde aber noch ein paar Fotos von Bremsen und anderen älteren Rädern reinstellen - wenn Du es magst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (29. Dezember 2009)

guck mal, auf dem board hier gibts ein klasse GALERIE


----------



## Jockelmatz (11. Januar 2010)

Wo bleibt der angekündigte Fahrbericht, Bernd?

Jetzt aber mal n bischen zack!


----------



## BerndBalu (17. Januar 2010)

Bin nur ein paar Meter gefahren, da lohnt sich noch kein Fahrbericht. Ich hoffe das jetzt das Wetter etwas besser wird , aber bei Glateis hatte ich keine Lust meine Knochen zu riskieren - im hohen Alter  muss man halt aufpassen. 

Denke in 14 Tage kann ich was sagen, da es mir schon gehörig in den Beinen juckt.


LG Bernd


----------



## evilrogi (20. Januar 2010)

Auch wenn mein Trailfox (01) momentan mehr oder weniger Winterpause hat, kann ich nach einer Saison sagen, dass dieses Bike für meinen Einsatz (harte, technische Touren) das beste Bike ist, dass ich je gefahren oder besessen habe - Punkt.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jockelmatz (21. Januar 2010)

@evilrogi      Etwas detaillierter wäre nicht schlecht  

- Musst du in der Ebene das propedal zuschalten oder gehts auch ohne mit der Wipperei? Und wie schauts damit bei steilen Anstiegen aus?

- Spürst Du Pedalrückschlag auf irgendeinem Kettenblatt?


----------



## Kettenglied (21. Januar 2010)

>



Sollte der SAG-Indikator eigentlich nicht genau auf "0" stehen wenn keiner auf dem Rad sitzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BerndBalu (23. Januar 2010)

Kettenglied schrieb:


> Sollte der SAG-Indikator eigentlich nicht genau auf "0" stehen wenn keiner auf dem Rad sitzt?



Ja da hast Du recht, aber das war bevor ich das Rad eingestellt hat.


----------



## BerndBalu (23. Januar 2010)

So, heute war es endlich soweit: Die erste richtig ausgedehnte Fahrt  mit dem neuen Bike  hierschon mal das erste Resümee  grinnnnnsssss  und es geht nicht weg. Vor dem Bericht muss man sagen bisher hatte ich kein Fully nur eine Rennrad und ein Crossrad.
Aber jetzt zum Fahrbericht:
	Fahrergewicht:  112 KG 
	Dämpfer hinten 17 BAR 
	Dämpfer vorne ?? noch  nichts dran verstellt
	Wetter. Trocken, trockene  teils schlammige Wege, Temp. +1° C
Fahrwerk:
	Auf gerader Strecke ist in offener Dämpferstellung kein übermäßiges Wippen festzustellen, ich würde sogar sagen überhaupt kein Wippen zu spüren. Wenn man die Dämpferwippe beobachte geht es schon ein wenig rauf und runter. Aber nicht so, dass ich sagen würde das es in irgend einer Art störend ist, obwohl ich davor die meiste Angst hatte rumzuschaukeln wie auf einem alten Dampfer bei Windstärke 10.
	Bei Pro-Pedal passiert gar nichts mehr, kein Wippen einfach nix, obwohl man bei harten Schlägen  Bordstein oder Baum merkt, dass die Federung aktiv ist.
	Durch die relative breite Alustrebe zur Kurbel  weis jetzt nicht wie die heißt  ist der hintere Dämpfer gut gegen Schmutzgeschütz obwohl das Rad insgesamt schlammig war hatte der Dämpfer fast nichts abbekommen - finde ich gut! 
	Hatte auf Asphalt  eine Brücke rauf  in offener Stellung auch keine Wipptendenzen
	Die Bedienelemente zum Schließen der Federelemente waren auch während der Fahrt gut zu erreichen und einfach zu verstellen  - obwohl in nicht gerade der begnadete Radkünstler bin  was so freihändig fahren u.s.w. angeht.
	Pedalrückschlag  viel darüber gelesen konnte ich aber weder im Gelände noch auf der Straße erspüren  wobei ich bewusst alle Gänge gefahren bin, insbesondere einen sehr kleinen Gang die Brückenauffahrt hoch  da soll es sich ja der Pedalrückschlag  - glaub ich gelesen zu haben zeigen.
	Wippen im Wiegetritt, natürlich im Wiegetritt mit vollem Antritt und 112 KG wenn da nichts Wippen würde wäre wahrscheinlich die Federung kaputt oder verschweißt, aber auch diese Wippen hätte ich wesentlich schlimmer erwartet und wenn man Geschwindigkeit aufgenommen hatte beruhigte sich auch das Wippen sofort. 
Handling.
	Ich war begeister und glaub nun zu wissen was es heißt  wenn geschrieben wird  - man sitzt im Rad.
	Ich hatte ein sehr sicheres Gefühl, das Handling für mich als Anfänger zwischen den Bäumen des manches mal für mich sehr engen Waldweges war sehr gut. 
	Das Rad reagierte sofort, kleine und größere Schläge wurden vom Fahrwerk kompensiert.
	Als positiv Empfand ich, dass das Fahrwerk zwar alles weg federte, aber ich immer das Gefühl hatte zu wissen über welchen Untergrund ich fuhr  sprich die Rückmeldung über den Untergrund hätte ich mir wesentlich schlechter vorgestellt  weicher und unspezifischer, die Rückmeldung war aber direkt und gut zu spüren.

Am Handling könnet man noch einige verbessern, aber das liegt Eindeutig am Fahrer lacht. Da gibt es noch diverse Möglichkeiten der Weiterentwicklung lol-
Nach ca. 1:30 Std. war ich wieder zu Hause und wie oben schon angedeutet sind die Lippen links und rechts immer noch hoch gezogen und die Zehen sind auch schon wieder warm.
P.s. Am Hinterrad hat ich das D.A.D vom SKS , kann mich auch hier nicht beschweren ein paar Spritzer auf der Jacke aber ansonsten habe ich nichts abbekommen, bin aber auch nicht wie ein Bekl durch den Schlamp geheizt  habe also der radial Beschleunigung keine große Chance gegeben. 
So, hoffe ich konnte was zum Forum beitragen und nicht nur nehmen  - wenn es noch Fragen gibt dann mal los.

LG BB


----------



## BerndBalu (23. Januar 2010)

evilrogi schrieb:


> Auch wenn mein Trailfox (01) momentan mehr oder weniger Winterpause hat, kann ich nach einer Saison sagen, dass dieses Bike für meinen Einsatz (harte, technische Touren) das beste Bike ist, dass ich je gefahren oder besessen habe - Punkt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



meines ist schöner  , nein beide sind schön und noch schöner ist das es hier wirklich noch den ein oder anderen gbit der ein BMC  hat. Weiterhin viel Spaß bald ist der Winter vorbei


----------



## evilrogi (24. Januar 2010)

Aussehen ist nicht alles, ein Bike muss ja auch noch andere qualitäten erfüllen ;-). Ausserdem, die Ausstattung war vorhanden und für dieses Bike ideal geeignet, daher der Umbau. 

17 bar im Dämpfer?!?! Bist Du sicher - trotz deines gewichts - dass das in Ordnung ist? Ansonsten auch dir viel spass mit dem baby.


----------



## BerndBalu (24. Januar 2010)

evilrogi schrieb:


> 17 bar im Dämpfer?!?! Bist Du sicher - trotz deines gewichts - dass das in Ordnung ist? Ansonsten auch dir viel spass mit dem baby.



Was meinst Du damit, ist das zu wenig. 
Als Dämpfer habe ich den RP 23 , die Dämpferpumpe hat ein Manometer und zeigt  17 bar an. Sollte es mehr sein. 

Wie viel hält der Dämper aus? - ich werde mal die Suche bemühen !

Bin für Tipps bzw. Vergleichswerte dankbar , da ich Neueinsteiger im Fully bereich bin. 

LG BB


----------



## Jockelmatz (24. Januar 2010)

Fox Dämpfer darfst Du bis 21 bar befüllen.

Danke für Deinen Fahrbericht!

evilrogi meinte wohl eher, dass 17 bar sehr hoch ist, aber wenn Du Dich an der sag-Anzeige am Rahmen gehalten hast, ist's wohl in Ordnung.

Trotzdem denke ich wie Kettenglied weiter oben geschrieben hat, dass die sag-Anzeige bei unbelastetem Rad auf "0" stehen sollte. Warum nicht auf dem Foto, war da garkeine Luft im Dämpfer?


----------



## abstrus (24. Januar 2010)

schönes Bike


----------



## BerndBalu (24. Januar 2010)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Trotzdem denke ich wie Kettenglied weiter oben geschrieben hat, dass die sag-Anzeige bei unbelastetem Rad auf "0" stehen sollte. Warum nicht auf dem Foto, war da garkeine Luft im Dämpfer?



Stimmt, da war kaum Luft drauf - Händer halt - jetzt stet abe rauf "0" wenn keiner drauf sitz, habe gerade noch mal nach geschaut.

BB


----------



## BerndBalu (24. Januar 2010)

Da ich auch noch Fotografiere, habe ich gerade das bei krolop-gerst.com gefunden

http://www.krolop-gerst.com/blog/general/last-year-saalbach-hinterglemm/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wwwkrolop-gerstcom+%28www.krolop-gerst.com+%28de%29%29


Mal schauen ob ich das Video hier einbinden kann 

Nee, geht nicht dann müst Ihr dem Link oben folgen, das geht. Nicht spektakulär aber nett und man sieht was man mit der Spiegelreflex filmen kann 

bb

Edit: Auch der Rest der Seite ist für die die auch Fotogrfieren intressant, vorallen das gewagte Setup für die Bilder - mir graust es gerade ein wenig


----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. Januar 2010)

Ich hab auf dem Testival in Latsch ein BMC probegefahren. Da mir die Marke nicht viel gesagt hat, bin ich da total ohne Erwartung auf den Trailfox 02. Das war echt das beste Bike, auf dem ich je gesessen bin! Das Ding hat einen Vortrieb, dass einem die Augen tränen, fährt echt fast von selber bergauf. Dazu kommt, dass es eine super Laufruhe hat und aber trotzdem sehr wendig ist. Da ich einen kleinen Rahmen brauche, ist Laufruhe bei kürzeren Rahmen immer ein Thema, aber BMC hat das echt super gemacht! Ich glaube, dass nix wippt und man keinen Pedalrückschlag spürt, sollte bei einem modernen Bike eigentlich eh kein Thema sein. Mir hat der Trailfox besser gefallen als z.B. Liteville, Rotwild, Merida, etc.
Wenn ich mir es leisten könnte, wär gleich morgen eins meins. Leider sind die Dinger quietscheteuer :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jockelmatz (25. Januar 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir es leisten könnte, wär gleich morgen eins meins. Leider sind die Dinger quietscheteuer :-(


 
...aber wohl nur auf dem Papier, hier ist doch immer von echten Schnäppchen die Rede, zumindest für Vorjahres-bikes

Mein Speedfox (Nachfolgemodell) Rahmen soll nun in der 5./6. KW kommen. Bin schon mal gespannt, ob der Termin eingehalten wird.
Der Rahmen ist eloxiert und ein paar Gramm leichter geworden, wird dann mit XTR-Teilen aus meinem alten Rad aufgebaut.
Ich freu mich schon


----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. Januar 2010)

Die billigen Trailfoxe, die man findet, sind von 2007 oder 2008, da war der Federweg noch 120mm, die aktuellen Modelle haben 140mm. Und dann brauch ich noch Größe S, das macht die Sache leider nicht einfacher :-( Und den Trailfox 02 will ich auch nicht, will schon den Edlen oder eben nur den Rahmen.


----------



## BerndBalu (26. Januar 2010)

So, habe mal BMC angeschrieben ob die eine History ihrer Modelle haben  bzw. rausgeben - möchte mal wissen, wann welches Modell gebaut wurde. Nach meinen bisherigen Recherchen im Katalog 2009 und 2010 von BMC
gab es 2009 ein Trailfox mit 120 mm ab 2010 werden es 140 mm werden, dafür hat BMC ab 2010 das Speedfox im Programm mit 120 mm das dem Trailfox von 2009 sehr ähnlich sieht  - zumindestens im Prospekt.

Weis irgend jemand mehr dazu, vieleicht bekommen wir ja selber so eine History zusammen ?!

BM


----------



## Jockelmatz (27. Januar 2010)

Korrekt!  
2009 gab es den Trailfox mit 140mm (Modell 01) und 120mm (02 und 03)
Das hat wohl für reichlich Verwirrung gesorgt,   deshalb wurden für 2010 die 120mm-Modelle nun in "Speedfox" umbenannt, und die Trailfox haben grundsätzlich 140mm.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. Januar 2010)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> deshalb wurden für 2010 die 120mm-Modelle nun in "Speedfox" umbenannt



Der Speedfox fährt sich leider nach meinem Empfinden deutlich nervöser als der Trailfox, wär für mich jetzt keine Alternative, um etwas Geld zu sparen.


----------



## Jockelmatz (28. Januar 2010)

Deutlich nervöser?  Auha, dann liegts wohl wirklich an Deiner Rahmengrösse, ich habs in "M" gefahren und fand es eigentlich relativ laufruhig (Die Winkel und Masse sind da ja auch normal, mit 69° Lenkwinkel und 590er Oberrohr)


----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. Januar 2010)

Ich fand den Trailfox 1. wg. dem Vortrieb so super und 2. eben wg. der Laufruhe, die ich bisher bei noch keinem meiner Bikes hatte. Mein Steppenwolf hat auch einen Lenkwinkel von 69 Grad, ich glaub, diese ganzen Geometriedaten sind echt reine Theorie, sonst müssten sich ja alle Bikes mit derselben Geometrie ähnlich fahren, tun sie aber nicht. Das alte Slayer meines Mannes ist auch so eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau, laufruhig und trotzdem wendig in den Spitzkehren, mir leider eine Nummer zu groß.
Wird bei dir das Speedfox das Zesty ersetzen?


----------



## Jockelmatz (28. Januar 2010)

Ja - wird das Zesty ersetzen.
Das hatte mir nun eindeutig zuviel Geradeauslauf und zuwenig Wendigkeit.
(Soll bei dem neuesten Modell aber etwas gemildert worden sein)

Klar sind es nicht nur die Winkel - Oberrohrlänge und Radstand machen auch ne Menge aus. Kürzere bikes kommen eben flotter um die Ecken, und so lange wie das Zesty  laufen schön ruhig geradeaus.


----------



## BerndBalu (29. Januar 2010)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Korrekt!
> 2009 gab es den Trailfox mit 140mm (Modell 01) und 120mm (02 und 03)
> Das hat wohl für reichlich Verwirrung gesorgt,   deshalb wurden für 2010 die 120mm-Modelle nun in "Speedfox" umbenannt, und die Trailfox haben grundsätzlich 140mm.



ich habe einen neuen Tread aufgemacht mit der Versionshistory

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6789183#post6789183


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BerndBalu (29. Januar 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Der Speedfox fährt sich leider nach meinem Empfinden deutlich nervöser als der Trailfox, wär für mich jetzt keine Alternative, um etwas Geld zu sparen.



Wie kann das sein, das Nervöse , wenn die Modelle nur umbennant wurden.


BB


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. Januar 2010)

Ganz einfach: Weil der Trailfox mit der 140-Gabel einen flacheren Lenkwinkel wie der Speefox mit 120mm hat, und weil vielleicht der Radstand eine Idee länger ist, wenn sonst die Geometriedaten gleich sind???? Aber wie gesagt, ich glaub, dass die Geometriedaten im Prospekt nicht immer 100% stimmen, sonst könnt ja Jeder, der bißl Ahnung hat das Bike nachbauen.


----------



## Jockelmatz (9. Februar 2010)

So - jetzt ist mein Speedfox 01 Rahmen angekommen - pünktlich sind sie ja schonmal, die Schweizer!  
Sobald das Rad aufgebaut ist, bring ich auch mal ein Foto


Die beiden grossen bike-Magazine 03/2010 haben ja merkwürdige Abweichungen in ihren Tests des Speedfox herausbekommen:

- In der bike rangiert es bei der Steifigkeit auf letztem Platz von 8 bikes, in der Mountainbike ganz vorne in Tretlager- und vor allem Lenkkopfsteifigkeit (von 16 getesteten)!

- Die bike moniert, das Speedfox bäumt sich bei steilen Rampen auf, wogegen die MB feststellt, dass man ordentlich Kraft benötigt, um das Rad zum Bunny Hop hochzuziehen...

Bei so unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen finde ich schon erstaunlich, dass die alle dasselbe bike getestet haben.


----------



## BerndBalu (14. Februar 2010)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Bei so unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen finde ich schon erstaunlich, dass die alle dasselbe bike getestet haben.



Wenn ich so unterschiedliche Ergebnisse sehe - scheint das was einige hier sagen;"Bike Bravo"  ja garnicht soweit her zu sein.

Ich war auf jeden Fall heute mit meinen Trailfox 02 50 KM im Schnee und bin weiterhin begeistert. 
Selbst bei heutigen Schnee, Eis und Matsch verhältnissen, hatte ich - nach dem ich mich an die Verhältnisse gewöhnt hatte -  ein gutes sicheres Gefühl auf dem Bike, Federung und Schaltung funktionierten TOP trotz ca. -3 Grad und vereister Schaltung. 


Mit jedem Kilometer macht es mehr Spaß, wenn jetzt doch mal eine wenig weniger Schnee wäre könnten man auch mal etwas rumspielen


----------



## Jockelmatz (15. Februar 2010)

Ja, wenn nur schonmal der verd... Schnee verschwunden wäre!
Wir haben hier in Norddeutschland seit 8 Wochen Dauerfrost und unterm Schnee das blanke Eis, Fahren z.Zt. unmöglich.

Beim Aufbau des neuen Speedfox Rahmens mit Teilen meines alten LP Zesty habe ich ein kl. Problemchen mit der hinteren Bremsleitung.
Wie schon im Bremsen Thread geschrieben, muss ich die Bremsleitung von der Kettenstrebe kommend um die Sitzstrebe herumführen, dabei kommt es zu einem für meinen Geschmack zu scharfen Knick. (siehe Anhangbilder)

Könnte mal jemand diesen Breich seines BMC fotografieren und hier einstellen? Ich möchte gern mal sehen, wie BMC das bei den Kompletträdern gelöst hat. Vielleicht Du, Bernd?


----------



## BerndBalu (15. Februar 2010)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Vielleicht Du, Bernd?


m


Kann er, ich war gerade im Keller und habe mal ein paar Fotos gemacht ich hoffe sie helfen Dir weiter. 

Bei uns im Ruhgebiet, war der Schnee schon dreimal wieder weg, von daher war es gestern Ideal, frisch gefallener Schnee und realtiv wenig Eisplatten - da konnte man einigermaßen fahren. 

Viel Spaß beim Basteln 

Im Album sind noch mehr Bilder aber ich versuche es mal mit einem Link hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/575468


tschau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jockelmatz (15. Februar 2010)

Mille grazie, Bernd! 
Der Shimano Sattel passt ganz einfach wesentlich besser zur Leitungsverlegung beim BMC als meine alte Formula, die den Banjo-Anschluss ja mittig und steil nach oben hat. 
Werde mich jetzt erstmal mit einer längeren Bremsleitung und einem grösseren Bogen behelfen. 

Habe beim Zusammenbau noch eine kleine Schwachstelle aufgetan: Die Kunststoff-Zugführung für den Umwerfer unter dem Tretlager geht nicht weit genug nach hinten, sodass der Zug hinten am Tretlagergehäuse schleift, anstatt frei zu gehen. Ich werde mir zum Schutz ein kleines dünnes Alublech an der Stelle per Silikon einkleben. Ich weiss - ist nur pillepalle, aber bei einem 2000 Euro Rahmen (Listenpreis) sollte dem Hersteller sowas eigentlich selbst auffallen ... 

Klar- das interessiert nur bei neueren Modellen, die die Züge ja jetzt untenrum führen.


----------



## Jackbeth (16. Februar 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Die billigen Trailfoxe, die man findet, sind von 2007 oder 2008, da war der Federweg noch 120mm, die aktuellen Modelle haben 140mm.


Nein, gibt auch welche von 2009 im Angebot (z.B. http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/produkt/restposten/muelheim-kaerlich/bmc-trailfox-02-restposten-mk).
Der Rahmen vom TF 02 2009 ist der gleiche wie der vom aktuellen Speedfox (120mm). 
Ok, einen 140mm habe ich auch noch nicht im Angebot gefunden.


----------



## XTRMRTIO (16. Februar 2010)

Also Ich habe gerade das Trailfox 03 bekommen (vor 2 wochen) erster eindruck --> bombig, werde mal nen Bericht posten wenn ich mehr sagen kann bzw wenn ich die zeit gefunden habe den dämpfer und die Gabel mal richtig einzustellen und dann wirklich gefahren bin


----------



## TheCelt034 (17. Februar 2010)

Na dann klnke ich mich mal in der netten BMC'ler Runde ein.
Hab ein Trailfox02 (August 2008) Revelation.
V 130mm Rock Sch. Rev. U-Turn, hinten DT Swiss 190L (mittlerweile Geschichte und gegen Rock Schox Ario 2.2 ausgetauscht, will aber wieder einen DT Swiss irgendwann einbauen, gehen einfach geradliniger im Verhalten.
Schaltung hinten jetzt XT, die vorherige X7 sprang mir irgendwann zu viel bei rauem Gelände.
Der Umwerfer ist noch X7 und läuft noch, dann lasse ich ihn auch noch leben.
Bremsbeläge und Ketten waren schon Einige fällig, sowie beide Schaltzüge.
Die Hinterbaulager habe ich bei etwa 12500Km wegen leichtem seitlichen und vertikalem Spiel erneuert.
Hier mal ein Link zu einem Händler der diese sehr günstig gegenüber BMC anbietet: http://www.riderzone.de/.
Das Bike hat jetzt bald 17000Km drauf und außer den üblichen kleinen Lackplatzern ist der Rahmen wie neu.
Die hintere DT Swiss X 455 hatte einen Rundumriss und wurde auf Kulanz gegen eine Endurofelge getauscht...
Die Sattelrohrklemme ist nicht so prima, entweder muss man die ziemlich zuknallen, oder im Trail und auf langen Touren muss man ab und an mal feststellen, das man 5-10mm tiefer sitzt.
Dafür ist sie aber sehr stabil.
Mein Fazit nach allen möglichen Touren und Trails: Wenn Junior 1 und auch der Zweite die entsprechenden Größen haben und ihre HT's Asche sind gibt`s ebenfalls BMC.
Geht wie ein Reh geschmeidig und flott durch den Wald das Teil.
Vor allem die Revelationgabel ist ganz fein am mit spielen.
Der Rock Sch. Dämpfer hinten ist etwas unruhiger als der DT Swiss.
Die Komponenten machen viel aus an dem Bike.
Ein Höllenspaß auf jeden Fall.
Auch schlimmere Stürze und Überschläge haben nichts am Bike selbst zerstört.
Vielleicht kann man ja mal ein BMC'ler Treffen machen.
Ich hab auf all den Kilometern erst einen anderen gesehen mit einem Fourstroke (auch hübsch), aber die Zeit war knapp, ich den Trail hoch, der runter, kurzes Nicken, Staunen und weg!
Tja...
Grüße,
Tom!
P.S. fahre das Bike durchgehend das ganze Jahr jeden Tag zu Tag und Nachtschichten 40-50Km auch an WE´s, da ich seit der Sprit auf 1,50Eus ging fast nur noch MTB fahre aus Protest sogar mein Auto verkauft habe (Frau hat ja noch Eins ;-))!
Trotzdem macht das BMC immer noch und immer wieder Spaß..., auf jeden Fall! ...und meine Meinung als Handwerker zum Rahmen und den Schweissnähten !


----------



## BerndBalu (17. Februar 2010)

Hallo erst eimal, dann sind wir ja schon mal zu viert - wenn ich richtig gezählt habe. Mein Freund - Ausbilder für Schweiser - war such begeistert von der Verarbeitung. Ansonsten stimmt es, MIT dem BMC hat man schon ein alleinstellungs Merkmal ))). Neben den ganzen Cubes, Specs und anderen Rädern kommt das nicht schlecht - lacht. 17000 Km - Wau ich habe immer hin schon 101 Km weg lol. So jetzt muss ich arbeiten - schönen Tag noch


----------



## Jackbeth (17. Februar 2010)

BerndBalu schrieb:


> Hallo erst eimal, dann sind wir ja schon mal zu viert - wenn ich richtig gezählt habe.


Zu 5t - Ich hab so ziemlich genau das gleiche Bike wie du.
Bei 1,80 in Rahmengröße L. Quasi die sportliche Variante. Das hohe Oberrohr macht mir schon ein bisschen Angst, aber von der Sitzposition hats mir so einfach zugesagt. Habs sogar vorher einen Tag lang getestet.


----------



## TheCelt034 (17. Februar 2010)

Die Kilometer sammeln sich schnell wenn man sein Bike als Auto nutzt.
Immerhin wenn Zeit ist kann ich auf dem Weg zur Arbeit einen netten flotten Trail mitnehmen.
Ist ein alter Hohlweg der sich hier in der Nähe die Hügel runter schlängelt.
Durch die Schichtarbeiterei fährt man auch zu jeder Tages und Nachtzeit und zu jeder Jahreszeit.
Im Sommer wenn's schnell geht packe ich die 20Km in etwa 42 Minuten, letztens mit gefrorenem Schneematsch und Eis wren es dann schnelle mal fst 1 Stunde und 20 Minuten, püüüühhhh....und das nach der Nachtschicht.
Naja, was nicht tötet härtet ab...


----------



## Jockelmatz (17. Februar 2010)

TheCelt034 schrieb:


> D
> Die Sattelrohrklemme ist nicht so prima, entweder muss man die ziemlich zuknallen, oder im Trail und auf langen Touren muss man ab und an mal feststellen, das man 5-10mm tiefer sitzt.
> Dafür ist sie aber sehr stabil.



Langsam einsackende Sattelstützen habe ich _(__durch meine 95 kg, räusper..)_ bei fast jedem Rad gehabt. Da hilft etwas mehr Reibung ganz gut:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ine-Fiber-Grip-Karbon-Montage-Gel::15411.html
funzt natürlich bei Alu genauso gut.

Speziell das BMC Sattelrohr scheint ganz schön ausgerieben zu sein, wenn ich die Klemme löse, "fällt" meine Thomson ohne jeden Widerstand hinein.


----------



## Salzstängeli (17. Februar 2010)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Die beiden grossen bike-Magazine 03/2010 haben ja merkwürdige Abweichungen in ihren Tests des Speedfox herausbekommen:
> 
> - In der bike rangiert es bei der Steifigkeit auf letztem Platz von 8 bikes, in der Mountainbike ganz vorne in Tretlager- und vor allem Lenkkopfsteifigkeit (von 16 getesteten)!
> 
> ...



"Bike" hat die Rahmengrösse L getestet und das "Mountain Bike Magazin" die Rahmengrösse M. Die Grösse L hat eine Steuerrohrhöhe von 165mm!! im Gegensatz zum M mit 140mm. Das M ist genial, das L ist meiner Ansicht nach kein guter Wurf und ich würde es unbedingt zuerst probefahren.


----------



## Salzstängeli (17. Februar 2010)

Könntet ihr Trailfoxfans mal überpüfen ob bei eurem Bike der Umwerfer, wenn ihr das Bike total einfedert, auf der Kettenstrebe aufsetzt? Bei mir ist das nämlich der Fall. Ist auch im Dauertest im "Mountain Bike Magazin" dokumentiert. Ziemlich ärgerlich. Habe BMC angeschrieben, wegen einem anderen Umwerfer. Noch keine Antwort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salzstängeli (17. Februar 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Weil der Trailfox mit der 140-Gabel einen flacheren Lenkwinkel wie der Speefox mit 120mm hat, und weil vielleicht der Radstand eine Idee länger ist, wenn sonst die Geometriedaten gleich sind???? Aber wie gesagt, ich glaub, dass die Geometriedaten im Prospekt nicht immer 100% stimmen, sonst könnt ja Jeder, der bißl Ahnung hat das Bike nachbauen.



Das Trailfox 02 2009 ist der selbe Rahmen wie das Speedfox 2010. Der einzige Unterschied scheint die jetzt um 2mm längere Kettenstrebe zu sein (wohl wegen den Problemen mit dem Umwerfer). Habe mir ein Trailfox 02 2009 gekauft und mache jetzt eine Fox Talas 100-140mm dran und leichte dt-swiss räder dran. So habe ich das agile vom Speedfox und mit 140mm etwas mehr Reserven bei runterdonnern.


----------



## Jockelmatz (17. Februar 2010)

Hallo Salzlette,
in der besagten Mountain Bike Ausgabe 11/09 hiess es etwa, Problem bei den ersten Serienrahmen, den wenigen betroffenen Kunden wurde ein anderer Umwerfer montiert. Du bekommst sicher eine entspr. Antwort auf Deine mail.
Die Kettenstrebe ist geändert worden, nachdem sie den Fehler bemerkt haben - hat nun eine Einkerbung, sodass auch der normale XT Umwerfer nicht anschlägt.


edit:
Ich habe mal an meinem Dämpfer die Luft abgelassen - und siehe da:  Auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt schlägt der Umwerfer auf den letzten 20 mm Federweg (am Dämpfer gemessen) an die Kettenstrebe. Auf mittl. und grossen Kettenblatt nicht. Verstehe ich jetzt garnicht, ich dachte, das Problem sei längst gelöst  ???
Berichte mal, was BMC geantwortet hat!


----------



## TheCelt034 (17. Februar 2010)

Mein 2008er TF02 hat's nicht, ich hab' noch den runderen Hinterbau.
Keine Probleme.
Ich denke aber auch, dass die Schweizer kulant sein werden.


----------



## Jackbeth (18. Februar 2010)

Salzstängeli schrieb:


> Könntet ihr Trailfoxfans mal überpüfen ob bei eurem Bike der Umwerfer, wenn ihr das Bike total einfedert, auf der Kettenstrebe aufsetzt? Bei mir ist das nämlich der Fall. Ist auch im Dauertest im "Mountain Bike Magazin" dokumentiert. Ziemlich ärgerlich. Habe BMC angeschrieben, wegen einem anderen Umwerfer. Noch keine Antwort.



Ich habs grad nachgeprüft. Ist bei mir auch so. Trailfox 02 2009... Aber nur auf dem kleinsten Kettenblatt. Mal sehen, was der Händler sagt.


----------



## Salzstängeli (18. Februar 2010)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Ich habe mal an meinem Dämpfer die Luft abgelassen - und siehe da:  Auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt schlägt der Umwerfer auf den letzten 20 mm Federweg (am Dämpfer gemessen) an die Kettenstrebe. Auf mittl. und grossen Kettenblatt nicht. Verstehe ich jetzt garnicht, ich dachte, das Problem sei längst gelöst  ???
> Berichte mal, was BMC geantwortet hat!



Als Schweizer darf ich hier wohl sagen, dass bei BMC nicht alles Gold ist was so glänzt: Sie nehmen den Mund was Design, Qualität, Entwicklung etc. angeht recht voll. Dabei hat es bei BMC immer wieder nervige Sachen: Beim Trailfox 07/08 die unsägliche Sattelklemme und Verbindung Sattelrohr/Oberrohr und beim Trailfox 2009 der Umwerfer. Darüber hinaus finde ich das führen der Leitungen am Unterrohr funktional völlig bekloppt und nur optisch motiviert. Was nützt ein schmales Shadow Schaltwerk, wenn jetzt dort das Kabel so schön heraussteht und geradezu darauf wartet an einem Ast etc. einzuhängen. Der beste Rahmen hat meiner Meinung nach das Trailfox 03 2009. Da ist das Beste aus dem Vorgängerrahmen übernommen, ohne die neuen unnötigen Fehler. Test im "Mountain Bike Magazin" im letzten Sommer: Mit besseren Parts überragend!


----------



## TheCelt034 (18. Februar 2010)

Das stimmt, gar nicht auszudenken was ein hochspringender Schotter beim Downhill jenseits der 70Km/h an unten liegenden Bremsleitungen etc. so anrichten mag.
Aber auch bei anderen gibt es so kleine Fehlerchen, bei Canyon sind die Führungen teilweise so sehr abgewinkelt, das es da bei den letztjahres Modellen regelmäßig zu Ausfällen kam.
Bei Votec gab es jahrelang an der gleichen Stelle Rahmenbrüche, ohne das das Design dahingehend verändert wurde, so was ist schlimmer, da kann es schnell mal auf die Knochen gehen.
Das Trance von Giant das so hoch gelobt wird taugt im Uphill recht wenig, verliert viel Vortrieb.
Kabel und Züge kann man umlegen, Sattelstützenklemmen bekommt man schon wie fest und Umwerfer gab es ja ersetzt.
Es gibt immer mal peinliche Entwicklungen, wenn ich da mal bei den Motorrädern schaue: V-Maxx kleiner Tank hoher Verbrauch Zusatztank war dann als Bugspoiler ausgeführt..., prima ganz vorne unten am Bike den Sprit, ohne Worte.
Die Liste kann man ewig fortführen bei allem. Es zählt was unterm Strich effektiv taugt und ich denke da ist man mit BMC recht gut dran!


----------



## Jackbeth (18. Februar 2010)

TheCelt034 schrieb:


> Das Trance von Giant das so hoch gelobt wird taugt im Uphill recht wenig, verliert viel Vortrieb.


Das wird doch vor allem für die bergab Eigenschaften gelobt. Mich wundert das jetzt nicht, dass es nicht so gut bergauf geht (ohne das Rad zu kennen).


> Das stimmt, gar nicht auszudenken was ein hochspringender Schotter beim Downhill jenseits der 70Km/h an unten liegenden Bremsleitungen etc. so anrichten mag.


Mach mir keine Angst... ist das realistisch?

Das andere Hersteller auch peinliche Fehler machen stimmt natürlich. Wenn sich das Umwerferproblem kulant beheben lässt, bin ich wieder zufrieden.



			
				Salzstängeli schrieb:
			
		

> ...leichte dt-swiss räder dran


Ich habe auch vor, mir einen besseren Laufradsatz zu besorgen. Hast du schon konkret ein Modell im Sinn?


----------



## Salzstängeli (18. Februar 2010)

Jackbeth schrieb:


> Ich habe auch vor, mir einen besseren Laufradsatz zu besorgen. Hast du schon konkret ein Modell im Sinn?



Schon gekauft)

http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...rlock-DT-Swiss-XR-42d-Laufradsatz::20848.html

Dann noch Schwalbe x-light Schläuche (130gr) in die Nobby's und fertig ist das light Gericht!


----------



## Jackbeth (18. Februar 2010)

Salzstängeli schrieb:


> Schon gekauft
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif:
> 
> http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...rlock-DT-Swiss-XR-42d-Laufradsatz::20848.html
> ...



Das sieht ja für den Preis ganz gut aus.

Hattest du vorher auch auch die Alexrims DP20 Felgen und Shimano 495 Naben? Wenn ja, weißt du, wie schwer der LRS war oder weiß das sonst jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salzstängeli (18. Februar 2010)

Jackbeth schrieb:


> Das sieht ja für den Preis ganz gut aus.
> 
> Hattest du vorher auch auch die Alexrims DP20 Felgen Shimano 495 Naben? Wenn ja, weißt du, wie schwer der LRS war oder weiß das sonst jemand?



Genau diese. Habe mal das Vorderrad (komplett mit Reifen, Scheiben etc.) verglichen und bin auf 1690 bzw. 1900 Gramm gekommen. Also 210 Gramm Unterschied (oder eher 200 Gramm wenn man nie Luft noch dazurechnet) . Für den ganzen Laufradsatz rechne ich zwischen 400 und 500 gr.


----------



## Jockelmatz (18. Februar 2010)

Wegen der untenherum geführten Züge/Leitungen kann ich mal Entwarnung geben;  sind z.B. am Lapierre genauso verlegt, und nichtmal Grobschotter-Dauerfeuer am Gardasee hat denen was anhaben können.
(o.k. - war auch "etwas" langsamer als 70kmh am Tremalzo)  

Ich glaube, da müssen wir uns keine Sorgen machen.

Die Umwerfergeschichte nervt mich da schon eher, wenn von 57mm Federweg nur 37mm genutzt werden können, ist das nicht i.O. bin gespannt, wie und wann BMC da reagiert.

Btw: Schleift Euer Umwerferzug auch am Tretlagergehäuse oder ist das nur bei mir so?


----------



## Salzstängeli (18. Februar 2010)

Jackbeth schrieb:


> Mach mir keine Angst... ist das realistisch? D


Weiss nicht wie gross die Gefahr wirklich ist, dass normaler Schotter die Leitungen killt. Die Bremsleitungen haben ja - soweit ich weiss - einen Innendurchmesser von ca. 1mm. Sie sind also sehr dickwandig. Es gibt Bremsleitungen mit Kevlarmantel. Sind aber schweineteuer. 
Steinschlagfolie am Unterrohr anbringen geht auch nicht gut.

Würde also schon immer mal wieder einen Blick auf die Leitung werfen.

Als Trost bleibt, dass es zum Glück ja nur die "unwichtigere" Hinterradbremse betrifft.


----------



## Salzstängeli (18. Februar 2010)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Btw: Schleift Euer Umwerferzug auch am Tretlagergehäuse oder ist das nur bei mir so?



Ist bei mir auch so. Werde da ein kleines Stück Steinschlagfolie drunterkleben.


----------



## Salzstängeli (18. Februar 2010)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Die Umwerfergeschichte nervt mich da schon eher, wenn von 57mm Federweg nur 37mm genutzt werden können, ist das nicht i.O. bin gespannt, wie und wann BMC da reagiert.



*Habe gerade eine e-mail von der BMC Garantieabteilung erhalten:

"Guten Tag
Bedauerlicherweis sind immer noch Rahmen dieser Generation im Umlauf. Wir werden Ihnen einen SRAM X-9 Umwerfer zukommen lassen.
Mit Sportlichen Grüssen
Stephan Kunz"

Der Käfig des X-9 ist ein paar mm kürzer, so dass er grad in die Aussparung an der Kettenstrebe passt.
*


----------



## Jockelmatz (18. Februar 2010)

Danke für den Hinweis.
Bin nächste Woche beim Händler zum Gabelschaft Kürzen, dann sprech ich ihn darauf an.

Ich komme gerade von einer kleinen Tour zurück, das Fahrwerk tröstet wirklich über einige Detailschwächen hinweg. Der Hinterbau ist ein Traum - bleibt sogar noch ruhiger als mein altes Zesty, und das will was heissen! So leicht und pfeilschnell bergauf -  genau was ich gesucht habe.

Freu mich schon auf lange Touren, wenn das Wetter mitspielt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salzstängeli (18. Februar 2010)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Ich komme gerade von einer kleinen Tour zurück, das Fahrwerk tröstet wirklich über einige Detailschwächen hinweg. Der Hinterbau ist ein Traum...



Bin ganz deiner Meinung!!


----------



## Jackbeth (18. Februar 2010)

Mir gehts irgendwie auch so. Ist zwar mein erstes Fully - hatte vorher ein Hardtail - und ich kenne andere gefederte Hinterbauten nicht, aber jedesmal wenn ich von der Tour nach Hause komme, bin ich begeistert von meinem Rad


----------



## Salzstängeli (18. Februar 2010)

Jackbeth schrieb:


> Mir gehts irgendwie auch so. Ist zwar mein erstes Fully - hatte vorher ein Hardtail - und ich kenne andere gefederte Hinterbauten nicht, aber jedesmal wenn ich von der Tour nach Hause komme, bin ich begeistert von meinem Rad



Falls du die Marzocchi Gabel fährst, kann ich dir nur empfehlen, bei der nächsten guten Gelegenheit eine rechte 120-140mm Gabel von Rock Shox oder Fox dranzuschrauben. Die Gabel ist nämlich viel zu schlecht für das Bike und seine Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Jackbeth (18. Februar 2010)

Ja, ich hatte auch schon überlegt. Aber dann wollte ich erstmal die Marzocchi testen. Und wenn ich in einem Jahr oder so eine neue Gabel hole, dann kann ich mich wieder freuen


----------



## Jockelmatz (18. Februar 2010)

Salzstängeli schrieb:


> Falls du die Marzocchi Gabel fährst, kann ich dir nur empfehlen, bei der nächsten guten Gelegenheit eine rechte 120-140mm Gabel von Rock Shox oder Fox dranzuschrauben. Die Gabel ist nämlich viel zu schlecht für das Bike und seine Möglichkeiten.



Glaub ich auch, vor allem schlecht abzustimmen, dazu die ewige Fummelei mit dem Adapter ..

Fox ist geil, habe eine 120 RLC, bei meinem Gewicht fahre ich die mit viel sag und fast voller Druckstufe, so pumpt sie kaum und spricht trotzdem noch sehr gut an. Wie für's BMC gemacht!


----------



## Salzstängeli (18. Februar 2010)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Glaub ich auch, vor allem schlecht abzustimmen, dazu die ewige Fummelei mit dem Adapter ..
> 
> Fox ist geil, habe eine 120 RLC, bei meinem Gewicht fahre ich die mit viel sag und fast voller Druckstufe, so pumpt sie kaum und spricht trotzdem noch sehr gut an. Wie für's BMC gemacht!



Hab zum Glück noch eine 2009 Talas RLC rumliegen, die nächste Woche rankommt.
Heute Abend habe ich meine leichten XT/XR400 Räder montiert, sowie eine XT-Kassette und eine goldene KMC-Kette. Das Bike fühlt sich nun einiges leichter an! Die Talas wird nochmals ca. 300gr einsparen, die jedoch für meine Gravity Dropper Vario-Sattelstütze wieder drauf gehen werden. Das ist aber gut investiertes Gewicht.


----------



## Jackbeth (19. Februar 2010)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Glaub ich auch, vor allem schlecht abzustimmen, dazu die ewige Fummelei mit dem Adapter ..


Adapter? Wasn fürn Adapter? Und warum ist die schlecht abzustimmen? Erst war sie mir zu hart. Dann hab ich einfach bisschen Luft rausgelassen, dann fand ichs schon besser.
Marzocchi galt doch immer als Sorglos-Marke. Daher hab ich ihr ne Chance gegeben.


----------



## Jockelmatz (19. Februar 2010)

Ich hatte eine MZ, bei der die Dämpferpumpe nur mit einem vorher in das Ventil eingedrehten Adapter funktionierte. M.W. hat sich daran nichts geändert.
Das war ein fürchterliches Gefummel.
Wurde auch noch in einer aktuellen Bike Zeitschrift bemängelt.


----------



## Jackbeth (19. Februar 2010)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Ich hatte eine MZ, bei der die Dämpferpumpe nur mit einem vorher in das Ventil eingedrehten Adapter funktionierte. M.W. hat sich daran nichts geändert.
> Das war ein fürchterliches Gefummel.
> Wurde auch noch in einer aktuellen Bike Zeitschrift bemängelt.


Ah, ok. Ne, das ist bei mir kein Problem. Ich drehe eine Plastikkappe ab und meine Pumpe drauf. Und das wars.

Benutzt ihr eigentlich die Sag-Anzeige am Hinterbau? Fahrt ihr da eher weich oder eher hart eingestellt?


----------



## Jockelmatz (19. Februar 2010)

Klar - wichtig ist nur,dass *Du* damit klarkommst. Wollte die MZ auch nicht schlechtmachen, nicht falsch verstehen, aber Zug- und Druckstufe machen eben auch viel aus beim Abstimmen.

sag Anzeige fahre ich i.M. genau auf Mitte, bin aber noch nicht genug gefahren,um mich festzulegen. Generell kenne ich es so, dass die VPP Hinterbauten bei eher mehr sag besser funktionieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheCelt034 (19. Februar 2010)

Das sist das Schöne an den Neuen, die SAG Anzeige, ich hab noch das Modell ohne, fahre das mit etwa 10-15% in Ruhestellung, ist zwar etwas härter, aber für den Alltag sehr flott (vorgestern erst einen 28 Zöller Crossfritzen auf 7 Km Strecke um Längen stehen lassen und der war erst mitte 20 ich bin 41, Hihihi).
Wenn ich Trails kutschen will, lasse ich die Rock Sch. wie sie ist, die spielt immer gut, aber den Dämpfer nehme ich von 11,5 auf 10Bar runter (Bin von meiner Unfallzeit immer noch auf etwa 90Kg, hatte davor 82,5..., blöde Nascherei ;-)).
Ich musste was lachen, als er um Verkehrsinseln rumgekurvt ist, während ich frontal drüber bin, nicht ganz fair???, von wegen, versucht mal lachend auf Speed zu bleiben ohne zu ersticken, Hihihi!


----------



## Jockelmatz (19. Februar 2010)

ach ja, die sag Anzeige -  ich nehm die auch immer als Personenwaage her.
Nach dem Weihnachtsbraten gleich wieder zwei Striche mehr drauf


----------



## Salzstängeli (19. Februar 2010)

Der Frühling kann kommen!!


----------



## Jockelmatz (19. Februar 2010)

Sehr fein 

Die Talas auf 140mm nur bei langen Bergabstrecken, oder auch in der Ebene?


----------



## Salzstängeli (19. Februar 2010)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Sehr fein
> 
> Die Talas auf 140mm nur bei langen Bergabstrecken, oder auch in der Ebene?



Nicht nur bei langen Abfahrten, die Talas geht ja schnell zum verstellen. In der Ebene eher nicht, ausser ich habe Lust auf eine entspannte "Easy Rider" Position.

Mein Trailfox 01 2007 hat ja einen supersteilen Lenkwinkel von 71°. Das ist nicht so eine harmonische Mischung und bei hohem Tembo zu nervös. Dafür schön quirlig auf schmalen Trails.

Bin jetzt sehr gespannt auf die neue Geometrie.


----------



## TheCelt034 (20. Februar 2010)

Die Bikes sind einfach immer wieder total schick.
Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und herrliche Ausfahrten damit!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. Februar 2010)

Ja,ihr Schweizer habt´s gut! Ihr könnt einfach in einen Laden gehen und ein komplettes BMC bestellen, wie ihr wollt. Hier gibt´s nur sauteure Rahmen-Sets. Das Trailfox 02 mit einer Fox Talas wär schon fein!


----------



## Jackbeth (20. Februar 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ja,ihr Schweizer habtÂ´s gut! Ihr kÃ¶nnt einfach in einen Laden gehen und ein komplettes BMC bestellen, wie ihr wollt. Hier gibtÂ´s nur sauteure Rahmen-Sets. Das Trailfox 02 mit einer Fox Talas wÃ¤r schon fein!


BMC gibts auch in Deutschland als Komplettrad 
Die Talas hatte er selbst noch rumliegen, glaub ich.

Hier gibts ein TF 02
http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/produkt/restposten/muelheim-kaerlich/bmc-trailfox-02-restposten-mk

und selbst wenn du dann nochmal an die 1000 â¬ fÃ¼r die Talas bezahlst ist das doch jetzt nicht wirklich sau teuer...


----------



## Salzstängeli (20. Februar 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ja,ihr Schweizer habt´s gut! Ihr könnt einfach in einen Laden gehen und ein komplettes BMC bestellen, wie ihr wollt. Hier gibt´s nur sauteure Rahmen-Sets. Das Trailfox 02 mit einer Fox Talas wär schon fein!



Habe ich mir alles aus Deutschland besorgt. Ein Trailfox 02 für 1299.- Euro mit SLX findest du hier nirgends. Vom Preis gehen dann noch 11,4% MWST Unterschied ab.
Die Talas hatte ich noch aus einem Garantiefall übrig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. Februar 2010)

Ich seh´s grad, das ist das Trailfox mit den 120mm Federweg, wenn, wollte ich schon das neue mit den 140mm und das gibt´s hier leider nirgends als Sonderangebot. Mein Mann hat noch einen Trailfox 01 Rahmen mit den 140mm günstig bekommen, das war aber ein Einzelstück.


----------



## Salzstängeli (20. Februar 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich seh´s grad, das ist das Trailfox mit den 120mm Federweg, wenn, wollte ich schon das neue mit den 140mm und das gibt´s hier leider nirgends als Sonderangebot.



Ein paar Gedanken zum Thema Federweg:
Ich habe mich gegen 140mm entschieden und zwar aus folgenden Gründen :
Die 20 mm Unterschied sind nur im extremen Gelände und bei extremer Fahrweise (Drops etc.) spürbar. Mir ist es zu blöd auf meinen Touren Protektoren mitzuschleppen, drum gehe ich nie ans absolute Limit (gelingt nicht immer ) und aus Liebe zu meinem Bike habe ich es nicht auf möglichst weite Sprünge abgesehen.
Je mehr Federweg, desto höher baut das Bike. Ich bleibe lieber näher am Boden.
Viel wichtiger als der absolute Federweg ist ein aktiver Fahrstil, sind die korrekten Einstellungen von Dämpfer und Gabel (Druck, Rebound) und ist der richtige Luftdruck in der Reifen. Meiner Erfahrung nach beschäftigen sich eher wenige BikerInnen mit diesen Themen.

Genug kluggeschissen...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. Februar 2010)

Ich habe beide Räder probegefahren und für mich festgestellt, dass mir das mit 140mm mehr liegt, ich empfinde es als laufruhiger. Außerdem habe ich ein Bike mit 125mm, mit dem ich von den Fahreigenschaften her sehr zufrieden bin, da besteht daher kein Handlungsbedarf. Aber jeder wie er mag. Mit der Bauhöhe gebe ich dir Recht, mein Problem ist die Überstandshöhe, was auch beim Trailfox ein Problem wäre, da das Steuerrohr leider auch bei den kleinen Rahmen recht lang ist.


----------



## Salzstängeli (20. Februar 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> .... Aber jeder wie er mag...



Genau! Schön gibt es eine Auswahl!

Denn,...

als ich heute mit meinem Trailfox 02 zum ersten mal auf die Strasse ging (u.a. um es einzubremsen) ist mir der Unterschied vom 71 zum 69° Lenkwinkel stark aufgefallen. Es ist zwar sehr laufruhig, es braucht aber auch merklich mehr Druck, um das Bike in die Kurve zu drücken. Umso wichtiger ist ein breiter Lenker. Bis jetzt bin ich einen 680mm gefahren. Der verbaute 640mm ist mir eindeutig zu schmal!


----------



## TheCelt034 (20. Februar 2010)

Vom Baujahr meines TF`s gab es noch das Supertrail mit 160mm, war für Sprünge und so logischerweise etwas besser, aber wie der Salzstängeli schon richtig sagt gehen die 120er schneller um's Eck bei flotten Trails, jedenfalls bei meinem 19" Rahmen (war auch ein Komplettrad mit der Revelation U-Turn 130mm).
Schraube ich die Gabel etwas runter geht's flotter um's Eck, während verblocktes eher mit mehr besser spielt.
Aber es hängt auch viel an der Charakteristik de(r)s Fahrer(in), deshalb möchte ich mich da auch nicht zu sehr festlegen.
Wenn man ziemlich offensiv fährt reisst man auch ein Supertrail mit 160mm recht gut um`s Eck, auch eine Sache der Kondition...
Aber da man es eh` einstellen kann bleibt´s eigentlich egal und die Wahl mit der Gabel mit mehr Federweg scheint dann beim zweiten Blick logischer, denn ein 120iger kann man nicht höher stellen, das mit mehr Federweg aber runter...;-)


----------



## Salzstängeli (21. Februar 2010)

Was ich heute auf meiner Spritztour auch noch festgestellt habe ist folgendes:

Im Vergleich zum dt-swiss Dämpfer an meinem TF 07 ist die Zugstufe des Fox RP2 Dämpfers an meinem Trailfox 02 '09 auch mit kleinster Dämpfung recht langsam. Der Einstellbereich ist ein Witz: Anscheinend lässt Fox einen nur entscheiden wie langsam man die Zugstufe gerne hätte und nicht wie schnell . Ich möchte noch nichts verschreien. Ein abschliessendes Urteil werde ich mir erst machen, wenn ich meine technischen Trails befahren habe.

Was ist eure Erfahrung mit dem RP2 Dämpfer? Muss man den erst einfahren (geht er leichter mit der Zeit)? Wie reagiert er auf kaltes Wetter?

Wie habt ihr es mit der Zugstufendämpfung? Wie schwer seid ihr?*

*Hypothese: Sehr leichte FahrerInnen brauchen weniger Dämpfung. Da die Hersteller bei der Abstimmung aber von einem Mittelgewicht ausgehen, sind Fahrwerke für leichte Personen eher überdämpft. Ich bin 63 kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jockelmatz (21. Februar 2010)

Salzstängeli schrieb:


> .
> 
> Was ist eure Erfahrung mit dem RP2 Dämpfer? Muss man den erst einfahren (geht er leichter mit der Zeit)? Wie reagiert er auf kaltes Wetter?
> 
> Wie habt ihr es mit der Zugstufendämpfung? Wie schwer seid ihr?*



Wie sind die Aussentemperaturen? Bei Kälte dämpft er deutlich "zäher" als üblich. Das ist aber normal (zumindest bei FOX - andere kenne ich nicht)
Also abwarten und erstmal ganz ohne Zugstufe fahren.
Ich bemerke deutliche Unterschiede bei veränderter Zugstufe im RP2 und fahre z.Zt. vier Klicks hineingedreht (wiege satte 95kg!!)

Einfahren kenne ich beim Dämpfer nicht - im Gegensatz zur FOX Gabel, die braucht schonmal 1000km, um richtig geschmeidig zu gehen.


----------



## Salzstängeli (21. Februar 2010)

Habe heute kurzerhand meine Trail-Ausrüstung vom alten Bike ans TF02 geschraubt (Gravity Dropper und Syntace VRO Vorbau/Lenker). Dann gings hinauf auf eine paar Rampen um das "RAUF" Setup zu testen. Der Unterstied zum Originalsetup war sehr spürbar. Der Sattel ist jetzt viel weiter vorne was das Rauffahren super effizient macht. Die 4 cm mehr Breite des Syntace Lenkers machen eine grossen Unterschied: Keine Spur mehr von Trägheit in der Kurve wie gestern. Zugegeben, der VRO Vorbau schaut recht klobig aus, ist aber nur 20 Gramm schwerer wie die Originalteile. Deutsche Wertarbeit kann ich da nur sagen. Da sich jetzt meine Position nach vorne verschoben hat, habe ich auch einen längeren Vorbau gewählt (mit dem VRO System ein Klacks). Bin gespannt auf einen ersten Zeitvergleich auf meiner Hausstrecke.


----------



## Jockelmatz (21. Februar 2010)

VRO - da scheiden sich die Geister 
Viele verkaufen den wieder, wenn sie ihre Sitzposition gefunden haben.
Hatte den auch mal, fand ihn auch erst sehr nützlich, aber konnte mich einfach nicht an den Anblick gewöhnen. Schliesslich hat man den Vorbau ja den ganzen Tag vor der Nase    Wie gesagt- Geschmackssache

Mit Deinem ganzen Aufbau (Sattelstütze, Gabel, Vorbau) bist Du aber wirklich extrem flexibel!

Zur Sattelposition: Ganz Deiner Meinung.  Ich hatte zum Glück zwei Thomson Elite Stützen herumliegen, eine mit, eine ohne setback. Habe beide probiert und fahre ganz klar mit der geraden leichter bergauf (und noch gut genug bergab)


----------



## Jackbeth (21. Februar 2010)

Diese goldene Kette, hat die auch funktionale Vorteile? Oder gefällt dir nur das Aussehen?


----------



## Salzstängeli (21. Februar 2010)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Zur Sattelposition: Ganz Deiner Meinung.  Ich hatte zum Glück zwei Thomson Elite Stützen herumliegen, eine mit, eine ohne setback. Habe beide probiert und fahre ganz klar mit der geraden leichter bergauf (und noch gut genug bergab)



So ist es 




Jackbeth schrieb:


> Diese goldene Kette, hat die auch funktionale Vorteile? Oder gefällt dir nur das Aussehen?



Nein/Ja. Da ich keinen Schmuck trage hab ich mir gedacht ich spendier meinem Bike ein Goldkettchen.


----------



## Jockelmatz (22. Februar 2010)

@ Salzstängel,  wie stellst Du Deine schönen grossen Bilder eigentlich ein, ich bekomme das einfach nicht hin. bzw. kann nur als kleinen Anhang einstellen?!
Kannst Du mir als alte Computerniete das irgendwie erklären?

sorry für o.t.


----------



## Salzstängeli (22. Februar 2010)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> @ Salzstängel,  wie stellst Du Deine schönen grossen Bilder eigentlich ein, ich bekomme das einfach nicht hin. bzw. kann nur als kleinen Anhang einstellen?!
> Kannst Du mir als alte Computerniete das irgendwie erklären?
> 
> sorry für o.t.



Ich habe es so gemacht:
In deinem Kontrollzentrum unter "Mein Netzwerk" -> "Meine Fotos" deine Fotos hochladen. Dann das gewünschte Bild aufrufen und als "grosses Bild" anzeigen lassen. Den Link unter dem nun das grosse Foto erscheint kannst du dann in deine Nachricht einfügen.


----------



## Jockelmatz (22. Februar 2010)

Achso - ich hatte BBCode ausgeblendet, deshalb nichts gefunden. 

Danke, jetzt klappt's !


----------



## Jackbeth (22. Februar 2010)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Achso - ich hatte BBCode ausgeblendet, deshalb nichts gefunden.
> 
> Danke, jetzt klappt's !


Dann zeig doch mal, was du gelernt hast


----------



## Jockelmatz (22. Februar 2010)

Lieber erst nächste Woche - sieht noch panne aus mit dem Spacertürmchen und zu hohem Lenker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salzstängeli (22. Februar 2010)

*Heute ist der SRAM Umwerfer gekommen. Passt perfekt in die Aussparung an der Kettenstrebe und das Schalten funktioniert tadellos. *


----------



## Jackbeth (22. Februar 2010)

Salzstängeli schrieb:


> *Heute ist der SRAM Umwerfer gekommen. Passt perfekt in die Aussparung an der Kettenstrebe! *



Das sind ja gute Neuigkeiten. Ich hoffe, bei meinem in L wirds auch passen.


----------



## Salzstängeli (22. Februar 2010)

Jackbeth schrieb:


> Das sind ja gute Neuigkeiten. Ich hoffe, bei meinem in L wirds auch passen.



Passt sicher. Der Hinterbau ist ja bei allen Rahmengrössen gleich.


----------



## Jockelmatz (22. Februar 2010)

*quote 
Bedauerlicherweis sind immer noch Rahmen dieser Generation im Umlauf. Wir werden Ihnen einen SRAM X-9 Umwerfer zukommen lassen.
Mit Sportlichen Grüssen
quote

*Mein Händler wollte mit dem entspr. Kontakt bei BMC sprechen, bin mal gespannt, was da herauskommt. Die obige Begründung kann ja auf meinen  Rahmen wohl kaum zutreffen, ist schliesslich ein 2010er, da kann ja nichts "bedauerlicherweise noch im Umlauf" sein.
Arbeitet der x-9 Umwerfer denn ähnlich problemlos wie der von Shimano? Kann der überhaupt mit den shimano-Triggern funktionieren?


----------



## Salzstängeli (22. Februar 2010)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Mein Händler wollte mit dem entspr. Kontakt bei BMC sprechen, bin mal gespannt, was da herauskommt. Die obige Begründung kann ja auf meinen  Rahmen wohl kaum zutreffen, ist schliesslich ein 2010er, da kann ja nichts "bedauerlicherweise noch im Umlauf" sein.
> Arbeitet der x-9 Umwerfer denn ähnlich problemlos wie der von Shimano? Kann der überhaupt mit den shimano-Triggern funktionieren?



Dass das beim deinem Speedfox auch ein Problem ist hat mich auch erstaunt. Der x-9 funktioniert tadellos und ist offiziell mit Shimano Triggern kompatibel.


----------



## Jockelmatz (23. Februar 2010)

So, nun auch ich mal. Wie gesagt, das Cockpit wird noch geändert. Der hohe Monkeylite baut schon sehr hoch, da muss der flache ran. Schliesslich sind ja auch 140mm Steuerrohr ein echtes Wort.  Dann verschwindet auch das "Spacertürmchen"


----------



## Jackbeth (23. Februar 2010)

Schick. Was sind das für Laufräder?

Hab jetzt auch den X9-Umwerfer. Passt.


----------



## Jockelmatz (23. Februar 2010)

Das sind Shimano XT Laufräder, nicht die leichtesten, aber steif und UST -somit für mein Gewicht genau richtig!


----------



## Jackbeth (25. Februar 2010)

Ah, du fährst UST? Was sind eigentlich die Nachteile von UST?

Gibts eigentlich was neues wegen des Umwerfer-Problems am 2010er Speedfox?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jockelmatz (25. Februar 2010)

Nachteil: UST Felgen sind etwas schwerer als non-UST, dazu haben die UST Reifen auch ein paar Gramm mehr - das Mehrgewicht holt der eingesparte Schlauch auch nicht wieder rein.
Ich bin Vielfahrer und benutze das System nun schon das dritte Jahr. In der ganzen Zeit hatte ich genau drei Platten. - Früher hatte ich ein bis zwei pro Woche!

Wg. dem Umwerfer-Problem habe ich heute vom Händler Nachricht bekommen, dass BMC (oh Wunder) einen Sram X9 abschickt. 

Wenn der montiert ist und dann alles funktioniert, werde ich mal schreiben, was ich darüber denke...


----------



## Jackbeth (25. Februar 2010)

Hmm.. komisch, dass das Umwerfer-Problem auch noch bei aktuellen Rahmen existiert...


----------



## Jockelmatz (25. Februar 2010)

War gerade mal auf der HP von Shimano D und sehe mir nochmal die XT Umwerfer an, der dort abgebildete *FD M771* hat einen halb so langen Käfig wie der an meinem bike ?!  *Dieser* Käfig ist dem Sram ja sehr ähnlich.

http://www.paul-lange.de/produkte/shimano/MTB_Trekking/DEORE_XT_MTB/

Wenn mir Action Sports den falschen eingepackt hat, tue ich BMC verdammtes Unrecht!


_*- edit:  geklärt, war nur aus anderer Perspektive abgebildet, es ist der gleiche Käfig, schnüff..*_


----------



## Salzstängeli (2. März 2010)

Habe gestern das schöne Frühlingswetter genutzt um meinem Trailfuchs etwas die Sporen zu geben. Bin überaus zufrieden: bergauf, bergab und geradeaus.

Zuvor habe ich den Fox Dämpfer ausgebaut und durch den dt-swiss xm 180 Dämpfer (super Schnäppchen aus Deutschland) ersetzt. Der Randsteintest hat mich beim Fox überhaupt nicht überzeugt (wie schon erwähnt hat er für leichte Fahrer zu viel Druckstufendämpfung). Der xm 180 schluckt den Randstein geradezu auf und macht den BMC Hinterbau total lebendig und aktiv. Beim Fahren in der Ebene unter geringer Last gibt es leichte Wippbewegungen (der Fox ist das total still), aber die stören nicht. Unter Last (Beschleunigung, Bergauffahren) ist das Wippen weg, er sackt auch nicht ein. Nach meiner Erfahrung sind Fox Gabeln und Dämpfer je besser je ruppiger die Gangart. Sie heissen ja nicht umsonst Fox RACING! Beim Hinterbau ist mir aber der Komfort doch sehr wichtig, der A**** muss schon genug leiden.


----------



## Jockelmatz (2. März 2010)

Ist ja interessant, und locken kannst Du den ja auch, wenn Du länger in der Ebene fährst. DT ist ja bekannt für feines Ansprechen, bei Leichtgewicht erste Wahl!

Ich bleibe ganz bestimmt beim Fox Dämpfer, ist für mein (Über-)Gewicht ideal gedämpft, und ich hatte noch nie ein Problem mit den Dingern.
Eigentlich bräuchte ich im Speedfox garkein pro-pedal, der einfache Float R würde auch reichen. 
Bin nach jeder Fahrt mehr von dem Rad überzeugt, so langsam stimmt das Fahrwerk setup auch. Ich fahre jetzt mit relativ viel sag vorne und hinten, dafür drehe ich die Druckstufe vorn fast ganz rein. Zum Touren finde ich's so wunderbar komfortabel ohne Wippen.


----------



## Salzstängeli (2. März 2010)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Ist ja interessant, und locken kannst Du den ja auch, wenn Du länger in der Ebene fährst. DT ist ja bekannt für feines Ansprechen, bei Leichtgewicht erste Wahl!



So ist es. Obwohl ich den Lockout weder bei Gabel noch Dämpfer jemals brauche. Ich denke ab 70kg sind die Foxes tadelos oder eben wenn man es krachen lässt. 
*Apropos Probleme mit Foxdämpfer: Habe beim Ausbau gesehen, dass die oberen Alubuchsen schon unschön am Rockerlink geschabt haben.* *Kann nur jedem empfehlen, den Fox mal auszubauen und die Aussenflächen der Alubuchsen gut einzufetten.* 
Beim dt swiss ist das mit dem Kugelgelenk vorzüglich gelöst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jockelmatz (3. März 2010)

Danke für den Tip, wird gemacht!

Nehme an, die gute Lagerung ist wohl beim DT auch ein Grund, weshalb er so feinfühlig agiert.


----------



## Salzstängeli (3. März 2010)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip, wird gemacht!
> 
> Nehme an, die gute Lagerung ist wohl beim DT auch ein Grund, weshalb er so feinfühlig agiert.



Gern geschehen und ja so ist es.


----------



## #easy# (3. März 2010)

Hi Leute,
schön das es ein Thread gibt mit der Marke BMC  Tolle Bike's habt Ihr hier..........
Ich fahre schon seit 15Jahren mit dem Bike durch die Gegend (da sieht man mal wie die Zeit vergeht ) Naja egal....... fakt ist, dass ich letztes Jahr durch zufall an mein Traum Rahmen  gekommen bin. Der Eliteteam 01 war, als er raus kam, für mich, der Rahmen schlecht hin und nach einem Jahr und ein paar Marathons bin ich sowas von überzeugt von dem Teil. Ich hoffe das ich mich hier anschließen darf mit dem HT........
Gruß
easy


----------



## Jockelmatz (3. März 2010)

#easy# schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das ich mich hier anschließen darf mit dem HT........
> Gruß
> easy
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/586700


 
Ja - logo, wir sind doch froh um jeden BMC'ler!! 

Welchen Lenker hast Du auf Deinem Eliteteam?


----------



## Salzstängeli (3. März 2010)

#easy# schrieb:


> Der Eliteteam 01 war, als er raus kam, für mich, der Rahmen schlecht hin und nach einem Jahr und ein paar Marathons bin ich sowas von überzeugt von dem Teil. Ich hoffe das ich mich hier anschließen darf mit dem HT........



hallo easy

heisse dich auch als ht fahrer willkommen! ein ht hat ja unbestreitbare vorteile u.a. sind die so verd**** leicht! jedes mal wenn ich ein ht aufhebe denke ich, so ne rakete wäre schon schön...
dass du dein bike sehr lieb hast merkt man ihm an. wie hast du denn all die grünen teile hinbekommen?


----------



## Jackbeth (3. März 2010)

Schickes HT, easy. Ich mag dieses grün.  

Habe mich jetzt mal nach neuen Laufräder für meinen 120mm-Trailfox erkundigt. Findet ihr, dass ein LRS mit

Acros a.hub 74
Notubes ZTR Alpine
CX-Ray

zu sehr Leichtbau (wiegt vielleicht irgendwas um 1400 g) für den Trailfox ist oder passt das ganz gut?


----------



## #easy# (3. März 2010)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Ja - logo, wir sind doch froh um jeden BMC'ler!!
> 
> Welchen Lenker hast Du auf Deinem Eliteteam?



Danke Euch  

also der Lenker als auch Vorbau und Sattelstütze ist von Ritchey Carbon. Ich habe die Sachen aber gecleant ansonsten ist der Lenker die Low-Version mit 15mm Riser und mit der Breite lässt es sich klasse fahren (für mich)
Das Grün ist von Ergon und die Sachen hat ein Lackierer von mir gemacht.
easy


----------



## Salzstängeli (3. März 2010)

Hab mir heute ein Herz gefasst und bei meiner Fox Talas RLC das Dämpferöl und die Staubabstreifer gewechselt (ohne Talas Service). Nach 1,5 Jahren Ganzjahresbetrieb keine schlechte Idee. Das Dämpferöl hat noch gut ausgeschaut. Die Luftseite war aber recht trocken und der Schaumstoffring hat ne Menge Schmutz angezogen (für das ist er ja da ). 
Der Service war keine Hexerei. Am aufwändigsten war das Reinigen der Standrohreinheit: Mehrmals mit Entfetter eingesprüht/ mit sehr heissem Wasser ausgespühlt, getrocknet (u.a. mit Hilfe meines Haartrockners). Zum Befüllen habe ich eine 100ml Spritze aus der Apotheke verwendet.

Bilder


----------



## mtdr (7. März 2010)

Hallo BMC`ler,

hatte die Gelegenheit ein Trailfox TF 02 Probe zu fahren. Bin begeistert von der Technik. Der Hinterbau arbeitet super sensibel und wippt kaum. 

Hätte einen BMC Trailfox TF 03 in L ( Null Km) abzugeben. Leider ist mir der Rahmen zu groß, da nur 1,75m groß.
Würde auch gegen einen Rahmen in Größe M tauschen.
Bei Interesse PM. 

Gruß
mtdr


----------



## ueberschall (9. März 2010)

Hallo BMC'ler

hiermit möchte ich mich als -naja sagen wir mal etwas verhindertes- Mitglied eurer Fangemeinde vorstellen.

Auch ich hatte die Gelegenheit, ein Trailfox01 auf dem Testival in Latsch letzten Herbst ausgiebig probezufahren und es ging mir wie vielen von euch, ich war von den Fahreigenschaften völlig begeistert. Was mir auch noch positiv auffiel, war das nette und engagierte Personal auf dem BMC Stand. Am liebsten hätte ich das Testbike gleich mit nachhause genommen.

Etwas seltsam fand ich es dann, dass ich hier im Umkreis von München keinen Händler gefunden hab, der mir sowas verkaufen wollte  Ich hatte das Kapitel Trailfox dann schon fast begraben, als ich kurz vor Weihnachten über einen neuen 2009er TF01 Rahmen bei Ebay gestolpert bin... 123meins.

Erste Entäuschung beim Auspacken: Die Plastikteile für die Zugbefestigung fehlen, den Händler interessiert das nicht, er faselt was von Kabelbindern.
Also Email an BMC und kurz darauf bekomm ich ein Päckchen mit den fehlenden Teilen und kurz darauf noch einen BMC Sattel gratis. Klasse Service, ich bin begeistert.

Nächstes Problem, die Sateelstütze passt nicht rein, das Sattelrohr ist schlecht bis garnicht ausgerieben. Also ab zum Service meines Vertrauens und das Sattelrohr ausdrehen lassen. So, jetzt aber endlich los und die Kiste zusammenbauen, aber was ist das, das Tretlagergehäuse hat eine Breite von knapp 74mm, das passt weder mit, noch ohne die Unterlegscheibe des Shimano Innenlagers Das hätte wohl ein wenig abgedreht werden müssen ??

Nach diesen Erfahrungen schau ich mir die übrigen Anbauteile auch noch genau an und muss feststellen, dass meine Elixir nicht auf den PM Sattel am Hinterbau passt, erstens stimmt der Schraubenabstand nicht genau, sodass man die Schrauben entweder reinwürgen, oder am Bremssatten feilen müsste, zudem stimmt die Höhe nicht 

Was habt ihr denn da für Scheiben drauf ?? Mit der 185er Avid Scheibe sitzt der Sattel zu tief, mit einem 185er PM adapter aber viel zu hoch, man müsste hier ca. 5mm an Unterlegscheiben drunterpacken, ich kapier das nicht.

Naja und was soll ich sagen, natürlich schlägt auch bei meinem Rahmen der XT Umwerfer an. Die Aussparung in der Kettenstrebe ist einfach nicht tief genug.

Jetzt sitz ich immer noch vor einem Haufen teurer Einzelteile und warte auf Email von BMC. Insgesamt bin ich aber zeimlich ratlos, kann es es das sein, bei einem so hochpreisigen Produkt, oder sollte da nicht alles passen?? Wo bleibt die Schweizer Präzision (den Made in Taiwan Aufkleber hab ich eh schon abgepuhlt)? Genaugenommen finde ich das mit dem SRAM Umwerfer eine Bastellösung. Wenn ich eine komplette XT Gruppe kauf dann, will die eigentlich nicht mischen. Ich hab schon etliche Räder aufgebaut, aber so massive Probleme hatt ich noch nie. Bin mal echt gespannt wie das weitergeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salzstängeli (9. März 2010)

ueberschall schrieb:


> Jetzt sitz ich immer noch vor einem Haufen teurer Einzelteile und warte auf Email von BMC. Insgesamt bin ich aber zeimlich ratlos, kann es es das sein, bei einem so hochpreisigen Produkt, oder sollte da nicht alles passen?? Wo bleibt die Schweizer Präzision (den Made in Taiwan Aufkleber hab ich eh schon abgepuhlt)? Genaugenommen finde ich das mit dem SRAM Umwerfer eine Bastellösung. Wenn ich eine komplette XT Gruppe kauf dann, will die eigentlich nicht mischen. Ich hab schon etliche Räder aufgebaut, aber so massive Probleme hatt ich noch nie. Bin mal echt gespannt wie das weitergeht.



hallo überschall
die sachen, die du schilderst würden mich auch nerven. leider kann ich dir bei deinen problemen nicht weiterhelfen aber ein paar infos zur schweizer qualität bei bmc möchte ich doch geben: wie du schon selber festgestellt hast, ist der rahmen in taiwan hergestellt, lediglich die entwicklung findet in der schweiz statt. bmc legt sehr grossen wert auf eine eigenständiges design, obwohl für mich der nutzen nicht immer erkennbar ist, bzw. es auch fälle gibt, wo das design die funktion einschränkt. bmc ist vielmehr eine weltweit operierende als eine schweizer firma und verfolgt einen starken expansionskurs. dass da die qualität nicht immer über alle zweifel erhaben ist scheint logisch. die internationale ausrichtung ist auch mit ein grund wieso die fullys einen vpp hinterbau haben, denn das "horst link" system (Canyon etc.) gehört in den usa nämlich specialized und die geben nur ein paar marken die lizenz. da ich ein fan des vpp systems bin habe ich mich wieder für ein bmc entschieden. ich würde aber nie eines zum normalen preis kaufen.


----------



## Jockelmatz (9. März 2010)

@ ueberschall
Du schreibst mir aus der Seele... 

Ich will die Sache mit dem Umwerfer nicht zu hoch hängen, aber mir macht das den Eindruck, als wenn man erstmal eine Rahmencharge bauen lässt und danach schaut, was für Komponenten passen  

Irgendwie merkwürdig ungeordnet, scheinbar wird nur reagiert, wenn ein Kunde das bemängelt. Schliesslich werden die Komplettbikes ja immernoch auch mit Shimano Umwerfern ausgeliefert, obwohl man bei BMC doch schon seit Anfang 2009 von dem Problem weiss und lt. Mountain Bike längst reagiert hat.
Als ich mich Anfang 2010 für meinen bestellten Rahmen nach dem Durchmesser der Umwerferschelle bei BMC erkundigte, erhielt ich nur die Auskunft: "34.9" - Warum wurde nicht gesagt, dass nur Sram passt?

Es gibt noch andere, kleinere Kritikpunkte, wie der am Tretlagergehäuse schleifende Umwerferzug, aber es scheint dort niemanden zu kratzen, oder warum wird die Plastikführung im 2. Produktionsjahr nicht abgeändert?

Das bike fährt sich prächtig, und ueberschall würde ich raten, bei der Stange zu bleiben und sich nicht abschrecken zu lassen. Wenn die Kleinigkeiten "abgearbeitet" sind, hast Du ein richtig gutes Rad - VPP ist das Ding!!

Ob hier jemand von BMC mitliest - keine Ahnung. Aber ich würde die Kritikpunkte mal langsam ernstnehmen und abstellen, der Ruf ist bereits etwas angekratzt (um es freundlich auszudrücken)


----------



## Jockelmatz (9. März 2010)

ueberschall schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn da für Scheiben drauf ?? Mit der 185er Avid Scheibe sitzt der Sattel zu tief, mit einem 185er PM adapter aber viel zu hoch, man müsste hier ca. 5mm an Unterlegscheiben drunterpacken, ich kapier das nicht.



Die postmount Aufnahme ist für 180mm Scheiben gemacht, wenn Du Deine Scheiben benutzen willst, musst Du ca. 2-3mm Ausgleich schaffen, ist schon richtig. Ich habe für meine Formula achtern eine 180er Scheibe besorgt.


----------



## ueberschall (10. März 2010)

Hallo Salzstängeli,

gegen Made in Taiwan ist ja grundsätzlich nichts einzuwenden, nur die Qualitätskontrolle muss halt passen. Glücklicherweise hab ich auch nicht den vollen Listenpreis gezahlt, sonst hätte ich den Rahmen sicher schon zurückgegeben.

Hallo Jockelmatz,

danke für die Info mit der Scheibe, dass hilft mir schonmal weiter. Du hast natürlich recht, das Bike fährt super, deswegen hab ich es ja schließlich auch gekauft, dafür lohnt es sich schon zu kämpfen, aber ganz so billig kommt mir BMC hier nicht davon. Nachdem ich auf meine Mail vom WE noch keine Antwort bekommen hab, habe ich heute nochmal alle Probleme in einer Mail an BMC zusammengefasst und ihnen auch recht deutlich klargelegt, dass ich von ihnen Besseres erwarte. Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt. Ich werd euch auf dem Laufenden halten, was passiert.

Übrigens ist in der neuen MTB wieder ein Test drin, auch mit XT Ausstattung, da steht nichts mehr von der Umwerferproblematik. Liegts vielleicht an der großen Anzeige


----------



## Jockelmatz (10. März 2010)

ueberschall schrieb:


> Übrigens ist in der neuen MTB wieder ein Test drin, auch mit XT Ausstattung, da steht nichts mehr von der Umwerferproblematik. Liegts vielleicht an der großen Anzeige



Den habe ich natürlich auch gelesen, ob das getestete Exemplar auch das Problem im kl. Kettenblatt hatte, werden wir wohl nie erfahren. Auf die Blätter ist eben kein Verlass...


----------



## Jackbeth (12. März 2010)

ueberschall schrieb:


> Übrigens ist in der neuen MTB wieder ein Test drin, auch mit XT Ausstattung, da steht nichts mehr von der Umwerferproblematik. Liegts vielleicht an der großen Anzeige



Ich glaub, das ist nicht aufgefallen, weils letztes Mal nur beim Langzeittest aufgefallen ist, oder?


----------



## Jockelmatz (12. März 2010)

So, X9 Umwerfer ist montiert, nun schlägt auch bei mir nichts mehr an..     Funktioniert wirklich völlig unauffällig. Vielleicht rüste ich mal komplett auf sram um, so ein richtiger Shimano Fan wird wohl nicht mehr aus mir.

Die Tests sind ja immer recht oberflächig, glaube nicht, dass man Zeit hat, sich richtig mit einem bike zu beschäftigen.  Und auch bei den Langzeittests geht ja noch einiges unbemerkt durch.

Aber wie handzahm und "industriehörig" die Blätter sind, merkt man schon: Eine Ankündigung des Herstellers ("Fehler ist behoben, blabla..) wird ungeprüft sofort veröffentlicht, auch wenn sie nicht der Wahrheit entspricht. Nachgegangen wird nicht.


----------



## Salzstängeli (12. März 2010)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> So, X9 Umwerfer ist montiert, nun schlägt auch bei mir nichts mehr an..     Funktioniert wirklich völlig unauffällig.



Glückwunsch! Dann kann es ja losgehen!
Nächste Woche kommt der Frühling!


----------



## ueberschall (12. März 2010)

Hi Leute,

die Antwort von BMC auf meine letzte Email möchte ich Euch keinesfalls vorenthalten:

_"Ich habe Ihre Mail bezüglich Trailfox 01 Rahmen bekommen. Grundsätzlich empfiehlt es sich einen Rahmen durch einen Offiziellen BMC Händler aufbauen zu lassen. Da dieser oft über das notwendige Material für solche Nachrüstarbeiten verfügt.  
Bei den Sattelrohren hatten wir nie das Problem dass unsere Stützen nicht passen würden. Wenn sie natürlich eine Stütze verwenden welche wir nicht in der Spezifikation haben und deren Ø nicht genau 31.6mm ist, so wird ein Ausreiben des Sattelrohres natürlich nötig.
Unsere Tretlager haben eine Breite von 73mm. Es kann natürlich schon vorkommen dass einmal ein Gehäuse etwas breiter ist auch bei Schweizer Präzision In solchen fällen Fräsen wir das übermass weg. Das entsprechende Werkzeug dazu werden Sie bei Ihrem Händler sicher vorfinden.
Die Höhe der Bremsaufnahme hinten ist für 180er Scheiben, um auf AVID 185er aufzubauen benötigen sie lediglich die beiden mitgelieferten 5mm Dicke U-Scheibe aus Alu.
Beim Umwerfer empfielt es sich einen SRAM zu verbauen, diese haben ein etwas kürzeres Leitblech als dies von Shimano XT .

Hoffe Ihnen mit diesen Angaben etwas weiterhelfen zu können und wünsche ihnen ein schönes Wochenende"_



Ganz schön frech oder ? Warscheinlich bin ich doch eigentlich genaugenommen selber Schuld, dass das alles nicht passt, weil ich den anschlagenden Umwerfer nicht bei einem Ihrer tollen Händler hab montieren lassen :kotz:

So werden BMC und ich keine Freunde. Will jemand nen Trailfox Rahmen Kaufen ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saubaer25 (12. März 2010)

Hallo!
Ich möchte mir ein BMC SF 01 oder 02 kaufen und habe nun die Optionen bei meinem Händler eine Fox 32 F120 RLC oder eine DT Swiss XMM 120 mod.2010 bzw.DT Swiss EXM 130 einbauen zu lassen.Er meinte das die 2010er DT Swiss Gabeln einen Qualitätssprung gemacht hätten und er sie uneingeschränkt empfehlen könne.
Welche der Gabeln würdet ihr mir für den Speedfox am ehsten empfehlen?
(Bitte nicht eine Markenbrille aufsetzen.Objektiv bleiben.)


Gruß,
Saubaer25

P.S. Ich wiege z.Z.105 kg!! Tendenz aber nach unten!!!  
Ziel 90 kg!


----------



## Jockelmatz (12. März 2010)

Zum Umwerfer: Lächerliche Auskunft - ich *HABE* meinen Rahmen bei einem der wenigen offiziellen deutschen BMC Händler bestellt und aufbauen lassen. Dieser Händler hat mit dem Rahmen überhaupt keine Infos bekommen, was passt oder nicht. Auch auf der HP keinerlei Infos - toll! 

Passt auch zur Auskunft an die MB, dass das Umwerferproblem längst gelöst sei. Wie schön, dass es dieses Forum gibt...

Zu Deinem Tretlager: Das Übermass wurde ja eben nicht weggefräst, wie kommt sowas dann in den Handel?

Die Postmount Aufnahme kannst Du aber BMC nicht vorwerfen, die gibt's ja nun bei vielen Firmen  
-------

Was Positives habe ich auch noch: Habe heute endlich die erste grosse Tour gemacht und bin begeistert vom Vortrieb, es ging trotz meiner ewig langen Zwangspause so mühelos rauf und runter, kann mich garnicht beruhigen  

Ich bleibe bei dem Rad - so blöd können die mir garnicht kommen!


----------



## Jockelmatz (12. März 2010)

Saubaer25 schrieb:


> Ich wiege z.Z.105 kg!! Tendenz aber nach unten!!!
> Ziel 90 kg!



Hehe - die Ziele kenne ich auch!  

Ernst: Ich habe noch keine DT Gabel gefahren, nur Fox, aber ich rate Dir bei unserem Gewicht zu einer mit einstellbarer Druckstufe. Ansonsten pumpst Du Dich an Anstiegen zu Tode, wenn die Gabel noch einigermassen sensibel ansprechen soll! 
Bei Fox heisst das 'RLC', keine Ahnung, ob DT sowas auch im Programm hat.


----------



## Salzstängeli (12. März 2010)

Saubaer25 schrieb:


> Welche der Gabeln würdet ihr mir für den Speedfox am ehsten empfehlen.



hallo

die dt-swiss gabeln kenne ich nicht. bin bis jetzt nur fox talas gefahren und zufrieden. die erwähnte fox war beim gabeltest im mountain bike magazin testsiegerin. soweit ich sehen konnte kommen die dt-swiss mit 15QR steckachse. das ist sicher gut bei deinem gewicht. die fox würde ich auch mit steckachse nehmen. das RLC bei der fox heisst, dass du die druckstufendämpfung einstellen kannst, ebenfalls gut bei deinem gewicht. obs das bei den dt's gibt weiss ich nicht. fox gabeln gehören nicht zu den sensibelsten gabeln (wie z.B. rock shox) sondern sind eher fürs gasgeben gemacht. so weit ich weiss ist dt swiss bei ihren gabeln sehr am leichtbau orientiert. etwas das bei deinem gewicht eher gegen ihre gabeln spricht. schau doch mal obs im forum spezielle gabel threats gibt, dort gibt es sicher mehr infos. 
dem speedfox denke ich ist es egal welche gabel drankommt. 
ach ja die einte dt swiss hat ja 130 mm. was ist dir wichtiger: rauf oder runter, laufruhe oder agilität (die unterschiede werden aber wohl nicht so gross sein)?

hoffe das hilft ein bisschen


----------



## Jockelmatz (12. März 2010)

Salzstängeli schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> die dt-swiss gabeln kenne ich nicht. bin bis jetzt nur fox talas gefahren




Was denn? - Du bist mir ja ein schöner Patriot!


----------



## ueberschall (12. März 2010)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Die Postmount Aufnahme kannst Du aber BMC nicht vorwerfen, die gibt's ja nun bei vielen Firmen



Hallo Jockelmatz,

die Postmount Aufnahme werf ich Ihnen auch nicht vor, im Gegenteil die finde ich wesentlich besser als das Rumgefrickle mit den ISO Adaptern, nur sollte man es eben auch schaffen die Löcher da im richtigen Abstand reinzubohren. An der Bremse kann es nicht liegen, denn vorne an der Fox Gabel passt es auch einwandfrei. Das mit der Adaptierung auf die 185 Scheibe finde ich jetzt auch nicht so tragisch. Was ich BMC vorwerfe, ist halt der mangelnde Informationsfluß. Wenn man weiss, dass die Aufnahme für eine 180er Scheibe gemacht ist, dann kan man sich ja drauf einstellen. Wenn ich gewusst hätte dass das Tretlager keine Normbreite hat und genau ein Umwerfer passt, dann hätt ich was anderes gekauft, aber das steht auch nirgends drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. März 2010)

@ Saubaer: Du musst halt auf die Einbauhöhe achten. Wenn die DT Gabel mit dem mehr an Federweg auch höher baut, veränderst du damit den Lenkwinkel, die Lenkung wird damit träger. BMC empfiehlt für ihre Bikes die spezifizierten Gabeln zu nehmen, da die Geometrie optimal darauf eingestellt ist ;-)

Was von den Spezifikationen zu halten ist, sieht man ja am Fall Überschall. Ist schon witzig, dass sie im Katalog die komplette XT-Gruppe angeben und dann Sram in der email empfehlen. Die wissen wohl selber nicht, was passt. Wäre das mein Bike bzw. Rahmen, hätte ich schon längst die Lust dran verloren. Da weiß man dann wieder, was man an deutscher Qualität hat. Ist schon ein Witz, dass man an einem Rahmen, der 1800 EUR beim offiziellen Händler kosten soll, dann am Tretlager noch Fräsarbeiten vornehmen muss. Die Auskunft mit der Stütze ist ja wohl auch ein Witz, wenn die Stütze zu dick wäre, hätte sie ja überhaupt nicht ins Rohr passen dürfen. Ich bin schon gespannt, wie das weitergeht...


----------



## ueberschall (12. März 2010)

Salzstängeli schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> fox gabeln gehören nicht zu den sensibelsten gabeln (wie z.B. rock shox) sondern sind eher fürs gasgeben gemacht.



Das kann ich nicht finden, ich hatte letzten Herbst Gelegenheit die Fox Talas und Rock Shox Revelation im direkten A/B Vergleich auf der gleichen Strecke zu fahren und fand die Talas in allen Belangen einen Tick besser. Wirklich große Unterschiede gibt es aber nicht. Die DT kenn ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## Saubaer25 (12. März 2010)

Zitat: Pfadfinderin   @ Saubaer: Du musst halt auf die Einbauhöhe achten. Wenn die DT Gabel mit dem mehr an Federweg auch höher baut, veränderst du damit den Lenkwinkel, die Lenkung wird damit träger. BMC empfiehlt für ihre Bikes die spezifizierten Gabeln zu nehmen, da die Geometrie optimal darauf eingestellt ist ;-)

Hallo!
Schau dir das: http://www.bmc-racing.com/de/de/bikes/videos/product-features-fs01/ Filmchen mal an.Dort ist der Speedfox FS01 sowie das Fourstroke 01 mit DT Swiss Gabeln zu sehen.
Habe das Video eben entdeckt!!

Gruß,
Saubaer25


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. März 2010)

Mein Einwand bezog sich auch nicht auf die verschiedenen Hersteller, sondern auf die verschiedenen Federwege.


----------



## ueberschall (13. März 2010)

@Saubaer
Die Diskussion Fox vs. DT gab es schon mal:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=361877

da beklagen sich einige darüber, dass die DT recht weich ist. Da ich die Talas ohne Steckachse schon nicht supersteif finde -und ich wiege ca. 70 kg- käme die DT für mich nicht in Frage


----------



## Dosenkohl (13. März 2010)

Hmmm ihr macht mich etwas nervös  Ich bin heute morgen über das 1200 Angebot für das TF02 gestolpert und war schon kurz vor'm Bestellen. Jetzt bin ich über Euren Thread gestolpert und die Umwerfersache ist schon komisch. Bei F.XXL ist der SLX Umwerfer aufgelistet, nicht der XRAM. Ich vermute, dass würde also darauf rauslaufen das ich das Ding bei F.XXL bestelle und noch in der Zeit bis es beim Händler aufschlägt mich an BMC wenden müsste um einen anderen Umwerfer zu bekommen und den dann gleich dem Händler in die Hand drücken müsste zum Umbau.

Das macht den Preis irgendwie wieder etwas unattraktiv ;-)


----------



## Bulbiker (13. März 2010)

Hallo Leute,

Habe mir gestern ein Trailfox 02 Modell 2009 geholt. Die Version mit SLX-Ausstattung und Alex DP20 Felgen. Ich konnte wetterbedingt leider noch keine grÃ¶Ãere Tour mit dem Teil unternehmen. Aber zumindest wenn ich mit vollem KÃ¶rpereinsatz wippe, schlÃ¤gt der SLX Umwerfer an nix an. Vielleicht bin ich aber nur zu leicht. Oder der Fehler wurde doch irgendwie behoben.
Was mich eher nervt: Shimano 495 Naben passen zu dem geilen Rahmen Ã¼berhaupt nicht und das Gewicht: 13,5 kg in GrÃ¶Ãe M ohne Pedale. Versprochen waren unter 13, nÃ¤mlich je nach Quelle zwischen 12,5 und 12,95 Gramm.
Da ich nur 1199â¬ gezahlt habe drÃ¼cke ich 2 Augen zu und radle weiter. HÃ¤tte ich zur UVP gekauft, wÃ¤re ich ob der Zusatzgramm aber nu mal richtig sauer und wÃ¼rde mich fragen, ob ich doof und dumm zugleich bin, dass ich ein Rad mit UnterDeoreNiveauKomponenten fÃ¼r 2400â¬ kaufe. Die 2010er Modelle von BMC sind Ã¼brigens sogar noch gÃ¼nstiger bestÃ¼ckt - das kann eigentlich nicht ernst gemeint sein.
Auch noch seltsam: sowohl der BMC HÃ¤ndler als auch die GrÃ¶Ãentabelle von BMC sind felsenfest davon Ã¼berzeugt, dass mir ein M Rahmen passt. Nun ja, ich bin eher klein, meine FÃ¼Ãe sind kurz. 
:-( 
Der Canyon Konfigurator und viele andere Experten wÃ¼rden deshalb zu RahmenhÃ¶he S raten. Aber ich hab halt jetzt die GrÃ¶Ãe M gekauft. Wenn mir an der Gori-Alm der Lenker abhebt oder ich mir die FamilienerbstÃ¼cke prelle, dann haben die Schweizer von BMC ein Problem!


----------



## Dosenkohl (13. März 2010)

Bulbiker schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Habe mir gestern ein Trailfox 02 Modell 2009 geholt. Die Version mit SLX-Ausstattung und Alex DP20 Felgen. Ich konnte wetterbedingt leider noch keine größere Tour mit dem Teil unternehmen. Aber zumindest wenn ich mit vollem Körpereinsatz wippe, schlägt der SLX Umwerfer an nix an. Vielleicht bin ich aber nur zu leicht. Oder der Fehler wurde doch irgendwie behoben.
> Was mich eher nervt: Shimano 495 Naben passen zu dem geilen Rahmen überhaupt nicht und das Gewicht: 13,5 kg in Größe M ohne Pedale. Versprochen waren unter 13, nämlich je nach Quelle zwischen 12,5 und 12,95 Gramm.
> ...



Kann's sein, dass Du mit Pedalen gewogen hast? Die unter 13 kg Aussage dürfte sich auf das Gewicht ohne Pedale beziehen.

Die Rahmengröße beschäftigt mich auch, ich tendiere ja zu 46cm, mehr  aufgrund Körpergröße (182cm) als aufgrund Schrittlänge...


----------



## BMC-Freak (13. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Bin neu hier im Forum und liste mal meine hammer BMC Maschinen auf ;-)

Team Elite o1 mit XTR, DT Swiss XRC 1250 Räder, DT Swiss XRC 100 Race Gabel
Fourstroke 01 mit XTR,DT Swiss XRC 1250 Räder, DT Swiss XRC 100 Race Gabel
Trailfox 02 mit XT, DT Swiss XR 1450 Räder, FOX Talas 120 Gabel
Team Machine SLR, Campa Record, DT Swiss RRC Räder

Bezüglich des Umwerfer-Problems kann ich mich nicht beklagen, funktioniert auch mit XT Umwerfer einwandfrei, liegt evt. an der Einstellung des Dämpers?

Sportliche Grüsse und eine schöne Bike Saison 2010


----------



## Jackbeth (13. März 2010)

Dosenkohl schrieb:


> Die Rahmengröße beschäftigt mich auch, ich tendiere ja zu 46cm, mehr  aufgrund Körpergröße (182cm) als aufgrund Schrittlänge...



Das mit der Rahmengröße ist so eine Sache. Bei gleicher Körpergröße braucht man bei kleinerer Schrittlänge eigentlich den größeren Rahmen, da dessen längeres Oberrohr zum längeren Oberkörper passt. Das scheint der Canyon-Konfigurator z.B. völlig zu ignorieren. Wenn da nur die Sache mit


Bulbiker schrieb:


> die Familienerbstücke prelle


nicht wäre... Da hilft wohl nur eins: Ausführliche Probefahrt. Ich fahr übrigens (nach Probefahrt) das L bei 180 cm Körpergröße. Mir war mein Hardtail zu kurz...



Bulbiker schrieb:


> Die 2010er Modelle von BMC sind übrigens sogar noch günstiger bestückt - das kann eigentlich nicht ernst gemeint sein.


Den vollen Preis hätte ich auch nicht bezahlt.



BMC-Freak schrieb:


> Bezüglich des Umwerfer-Problems kann ich mich nicht beklagen, funktioniert auch mit XT Umwerfer einwandfrei, liegt evt. an der Einstellung des Dämpers?


Das hat bei mir mit der Dämpfereinstellung nichts zu tun. Zum Testen einfach aufs kleinste Kettenblatt schalten, die Luft aus dem Dämpfer lassen und dann den Hinterbau eindrücken. Und es tritt wohl auch nur bei Speedfox oder Trailfox ab Saison 2009 auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salzstängeli (14. März 2010)

Bulbiker schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Habe mir gestern ein Trailfox 02 Modell 2009 geholt. Die Version mit SLX-Ausstattung und Alex DP20 Felgen.



Dann empfehle ich dir gleich den Umwerfer zu testen, ob er beim Einfedern vor dem Erreichen des maximalen Federwegs auf der Kettenstrebe aufsetzt: Umwerfer auf das kleinste Kettenblatt schalten, Luft am Dämpfer rauslassen und Bike vorsichtig einfedern. ist das der Fall Kontakt mit Händler oder BMC aufnehmen und einen Sram X9 Umwerfer verlangen.

_"Guten Tag
Bedauerlicherweis sind immer noch Rahmen dieser Generation im Umlauf. Wir werden Ihnen einen SRAM X-9 Umwerfer zukommen lassen.
Mit Sportlichen Grüssen
Stephan Kunz"_


----------



## BerndBalu (14. März 2010)

Dosenkohl schrieb:


> Hmmm ihr macht mich etwas nervös  Ich bin heute morgen über das 1200 Angebot für das TF02 gestolpert und war schon kurz vor'm Bestellen. Jetzt bin ich über Euren Thread gestolpert und die Umwerfersache ist schon komisch. Bei F.XXL ist der SLX Umwerfer aufgelistet, nicht der XRAM. Ich vermute, dass würde also darauf rauslaufen das ich das Ding bei F.XXL bestelle und noch in der Zeit bis es beim Händler aufschlägt mich an BMC wenden müsste um einen anderen Umwerfer zu bekommen und den dann gleich dem Händler in die Hand drücken müsste zum Umbau.
> 
> Das macht den Preis irgendwie wieder etwas unattraktiv ;-)



Hey, ich habe das TF 02 und seit Dezember 2009 habe jetzt zwar erst 200 KM hinter mir aber keine Probleme mit dem Umwerfer, weder aufsetzen noch verbiegen oder ähnliches.  Aufgrund meines Gewichtes kann man davon ausgehen das meine Rad das ein oder anderen mal voll durchfedert.

Ansonsten ist eine SLX Ausstattung bei dem Rahmen und dem Preis vollkommen ok.


----------



## TheCelt034 (14. März 2010)

Hui, hab mal die alten Berichte gelesen..., sorry, mein TF02/ 2008 hat jetzt nicht 17000Km sondern 15500 drauf, die 17000Km waren die Gesamtkilometer auf dem HAC4.
Also bis jetzt immer noch alles im grünen Bereich, lediglich die FSA Mega Exo V-Drive Kurbel zeigt am linken Tretlager leicht erhöhtes Spiel.
Mit Alberts greift das Bike eine Ecke besser als mit Nobby Nics, hat zwar etwas mehr Widerstand beim Treten, rutscht dafür aber weniger weg, gerade auf Bergaufpassagen mit netten Wurzeln.
Komme auch endlich seit dem Unfall wieder auf Tempo. In kniffligen Situationen denkt man aber immer mal dran und bremst etwas früher als vor dem Crash...
Bis jetzt immer noch TF von BMC ,
allerdings ein etwas schaler Beigeschmack, das die Rahmen wohl auch aus Fernost kommen...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. März 2010)

Bulbiker schrieb:


> Was mich eher nervt: Shimano 495 Naben passen zu dem geilen Rahmen überhaupt nicht und das Gewicht: 13,5 kg in Größe M ohne Pedale. Versprochen waren unter 13, nämlich je nach Quelle zwischen 12,5 und 12,95 Gramm.
> Da ich nur 1199 gezahlt habe drücke ich 2 Augen zu und radle weiter.



Eigentlich sollte man das Mehrgewicht überhaupt nicht akzeptieren und Wandelung verlangen! Mein Rahmen (nicht BMC) hat auch mehr als 10% Übergewicht; ich hatte das damals akzeptiert, weil mir Naturalrabatt gewährt wurde. Aber letztendlich ärgere ich mich auch immer wieder drüber, wenn ich das Ding tragen oder irgendwo drüberheben muss. Da gibt man dann hunderte von Euro für leichte Bauteile aus und die Rahmenhersteller verkaufen einem nicht das, was sie versprechen, sondern einfach irgendwas. Aber solange wir Käufer so blöd sind und uns das gefallen lassen, werden sie weiter ihre Prospekte mit Märchen füllen.  Mir passiert das nicht nochmal, das weiß ich sicher...

Frag doch mal nach, ob der Rabatt für das Mehrgewicht ist!


----------



## Jackbeth (14. März 2010)

BerndBalu schrieb:


> Hey, ich habe das TF 02 und seit Dezember 2009 habe jetzt zwar erst 200 KM hinter mir aber keine Probleme mit dem Umwerfer, weder aufsetzen noch verbiegen oder ähnliches.  Aufgrund meines Gewichtes kann man davon ausgehen das meine Rad das ein oder anderen mal voll durchfedert.


Du musst aber auch auf dem kleinsten Kettenblatt sein, wenn es voll einfedert, damit da was passiert. Allein dass es theoretisch möglich wäre, würde mich schon tierisch nerven.



Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Frag doch mal nach, ob der Rabatt für das Mehrgewicht ist!


----------



## ueberschall (14. März 2010)

Ich frag mich sowieso schon die ganze Zeit aus welchem Hut BMC die Gewichtsangaben gezaubert hat. Das aktuelle TF01 geben sie mit 11,8 Kilo an. Bei einem Rahmengewicht von fast 3kg (gewogen !!) und der Ausstattung kann das garnicht sein.


----------



## Saubaer25 (15. März 2010)

Hallo!
Wie ich in Post 137 geschrieben habe möchte ich mir ein Speedfox 01 oder 02 kaufen.Je,länger ich aber in diesem Thread lese desto mehr komme ich wieder von BMC weg. Es sind die vielen kleinen negativen Sachen von denen hier berichtet wird die mir die anfängliche Lust auf ein BMC so langsam abhanden kommen lässt.
Vielleicht könnt ihr meine negativen Gedanken bezüglich der scheinbar nervenden Kleinigkeiten ja zerstreuen!?
Ich möchte keine 2500-3000  ausgeben und mich später über ein paar Kleinigkeiten ärgern.
Worauf sollte ich beim Kauf des Speedfox achten wenn ich beim Händler meines Vertrauens das Bike zusammenstelle, um viele kleine negative Dinge des Speedfox zu umgehen?

LG
Saubaer25


----------



## Jockelmatz (15. März 2010)

Saubaer25 schrieb:


> Ich möchte keine 2500-3000  ausgeben und mich später über ein paar Kleinigkeiten ärgern.


Genau das passiert aber, wenn BMC die Fehlerchen nicht abstellt.




Saubaer25 schrieb:


> Worauf sollte ich beim Kauf des Speedfox achten wenn ich beim Händler meines Vertrauens das Bike zusammenstelle, um viele kleine negative Dinge des Speedfox zu umgehen?


 
Steht doch oben beschrieben: Umwerfer und Umwerfer-Zugführung. Lässt sich alles rel. schnell beheben.

Generell kann ich aber jetzt schon sagen, dass zumindest mein Speedfox kein Sorglos-bike ist. Die ganze Zugführung am Unterrohr macht keinen grossen Sinn, das war bis 2008 besser gelöst, wie salzstängeli weiter oben schon geschrieben hat. Auch da musste ich schon per Kabelbinder nachbessern, denn der hintere Schaltzug, der hinter dem Tretlager einen kleinen Bogen machen muss, wurde von der Kette gestriffen, wenn im kleinen Blatt gefahren. Zu allem sifft jetzt auch noch der nagelneue Fox Dämpfer fleissig Öl,(dafür kann BMC natürlich nichts) damit steht das Rad wohl wieder ein paar Wochen zur Garantieabwicklung beim Händler herum. 
Ich fahre schon 20 Jahre MTB, Cannondale, Rocky und sonstwas - aber so ein Rad habe ich noch nicht erlebt. Ich wollte damit eigentlich im Juni zum Gardasee, jetzt sehe ich mir mal lieber das italienische Händlernetz an, man weiss ja nie...


----------



## Salzstängeli (15. März 2010)

Saubaer25 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kÃ¶nnt ihr meine negativen Gedanken bezÃ¼glich der scheinbar nervenden Kleinigkeiten ja zerstreuen!?
> Ich mÃ¶chte keine 2500-3000 â¬ ausgeben und mich spÃ¤ter Ã¼ber ein paar Kleinigkeiten Ã¤rgern.



auf der plus seite bleibt eigentlich nur der super APS hinterbau und allenfalls das spezielle design. die sachen auf der minus seite wurden schon besprochen und es kommen weitere dazu (s. post 160 von Jockelmatz betreffend zufÃ¼hrung schaltwerk). wie du schon selber schreibst sind das meiste nervende kleinigkeiten, die behoben werden kÃ¶nnen.

alle bikes haben wohl die einte oder andere macke, es scheint mir aber dass bmc's eher Ã¼ber dem durchschnitt sind.

alles in allem fÃ¼hrt es mich aber zum schluss, dass der mehrpreis gegenÃ¼ber anderen bikes absolut nicht gerechtfertigt ist und sich ein bmc nur lohnt, wenn man es gÃ¼nstiger bekommt.

PS: Wie ich schon einmal erwÃ¤hnt habe hat ironischerweise das billigste Trailfox 03 Jahrgang 2009 den besten Rahmen: Das Gute wurde beibehalten (u.a. ZugfÃ¼hrungen am Oberrohr), das Schlechte ausgemerzt (u.a. neuer Ãbergang Oberrohr/Sattelrohr, neue problemlose Sattelklemme). Urteil Test Mountainbike Magazin: "Mit besseren Parts Ã¼berragend". Die einzigen Minuspunkte an diesem alten Rahmendesign sind, dass hinten wohl max. 2,25" breite Reifen hineingehen und dass die Kettenstrebe relativ lang ist (schlecht fÃ¼r alle die gerne Wheelies machen)

test


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ueberschall (15. März 2010)

Trotz des überragenden Fahrwerkes, hinkt die Qualität der Rahmen derzeit doch sehr deutlich hinter den Preisen von BMC her. Auch die Tastache, dass BMC wenig tut, die seit längerem bekannten Mängel abzustellen und den Hinterbau offenbar immer noch unverändert ausliefert, spricht nicht für das Produkt. Ich würde mir derzeit kein BMC mehr kaufen, zum Listenpreis schon gleich garnicht.

Letztendlich muss aber jeder selbst entscheiden wie wichtig ihm diese Dinge sind.


----------



## Jackbeth (15. März 2010)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Umwerfer-Zugführung


Ich hab mal von unten an mein Tretlager geschaut. Bei mir ist da so ein loses Plastikröhrchen, durch den der Zug geführt wird, das wohl den Rahmen schützen soll.


----------



## Salzstängeli (15. März 2010)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Zu allem sifft jetzt auch noch der nagelneue Fox Dämpfer fleissig Öl,(dafür kann BMC natürlich nichts) damit steht das Rad wohl wieder ein paar Wochen zur Garantieabwicklung beim Händler herum.



So ein Pech! 
Mit meinen Dämpfern und Gabeln hatte ich bis jetzt immer Glück.


----------



## Bulbiker (15. März 2010)

Dosenkohl schrieb:


> Kann's sein, dass Du mit Pedalen gewogen hast? Die unter 13 kg Aussage dürfte sich auf das Gewicht ohne Pedale beziehen.
> 
> Die Rahmengröße beschäftigt mich auch, ich tendiere ja zu 46cm, mehr aufgrund Körpergröße (182cm) als aufgrund Schrittlänge...


 
Hi Dosenkohl,

nein, hab ohne Pedale gemessen. 13,5kg. Da der Rahmen pulverbeschichtet ist, kann man´s Pbergewicht auf den Lack wohl nicht schieben.
Zwar gibt BWC 12,5kg mit DT Swiss 1900er Laufrädern an, aber auch wenn das für die kleinste Rahmenhöhe sein sollte, scheint mir die Gewichtsangabe etwas sehr optimistisch. Die Alex Laufräder sind zwar sauschwer, aber 1000g mehr machen die nicht aus.
http://www.bmc-racing.com/fileadmin...sten_Kataloge/BMC_Prices_Geometries_CH_09.pdf
Egal, so bleibt Raum zum tunen. Bei Perfektion erlahmt nur die Motivation.

Abgesehen vom Gewicht: der Rest vom Rahmen ist ein Traum. Unterhalb des Umwerfers ist bei meinem Rahmen übrigens eine kleine Aussparung im Rohr. So was hab ich noch bei keinem anderen Bike gesehen, aber ich denke, damit ist das Umwerferproblem eventuell gelöst. Ich hab bisher jedenfalls auch bei größtem Rütteln den Umwerfer nicht an den Rahmen gekriegt.


----------



## Jockelmatz (15. März 2010)

@ jackbeth - Vielleicht kannst Du mal ein Foto davon einstellen, ich möchte mir was Passendes basteln, bin mit meinem provisorischen Schutz noch nicht zufrieden.

An meinem (2010er) ist ein richtiges, angeschraubtes Plastikteil mit drei Führungen für Bremsleitung und Schaltzügen - nur eben zu kurz, um den Umwerferzug vom Trelagergehäuse fernzuhalten.


----------



## Jockelmatz (15. März 2010)

@ bullbiker - diese Aussparung habe ich auch in der Kettenstrebe, nutzt aber nichts, ein XT Umwerfer schlägt trotzdem drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bulbiker (15. März 2010)

ueberschall schrieb:


> Ich frag mich sowieso schon die ganze Zeit aus welchem Hut BMC die Gewichtsangaben gezaubert hat. Das aktuelle TF01 geben sie mit 11,8 Kilo an. Bei einem Rahmengewicht von fast 3kg (gewogen !!) und der Ausstattung kann das garnicht sein.


 
Hi Überschall,

Ich dachte eigentlich, sie geben 10,8kg an?
Wenn ich bei meinem Trailfox mal rechne:
Statt Marzocchi Gabel eine RebaSL: -400g
Brauchbare Laufräder: -500g
Leichte Reifen (Rocket Ron oder Racing Ralphs): -200g
XT Antrieb inkl. Kassette statt SLX/ Deore: ~200g
Easton Parts/ Sattel: -200g
Kleinster Rahmen: ~200g

Also 11,8kg ist durchaus realistisch.

Ich halte das Trailfox 02 für 1199 trotzdem für ein super Schnäppchen. Für 300 gibt´s ne Reba SL, leichte Felgen gibt´s auch ab 250. Dann käme ich auf 1700 für ein 12,6kg Nobelfully, sogar wenn man keinen Cent für die anderen Teile kriegt. Das ist kein schlechtes Geschäft eigentlich. Also: braucht wer ne Marzocchi Gabel und Alex DP 20 Felgen mit Shimano 495 Naben?


----------



## Bulbiker (15. März 2010)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> @ bullbiker - diese Aussparung habe ich auch in der Kettenstrebe, nutzt aber nichts, ein XT Umwerfer schlägt trotzdem drauf.


 
Hab grad 5 Minuten abwechselnd auf einen SLX Umwerfer und einen XT Umwerfer gestarrt. Sehen sich eigentlich verdächtig ähnlich. Na da bin ich jetzt aber gespannt...


----------



## Salzstängeli (15. März 2010)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> @ jackbeth - Vielleicht kannst Du mal ein Foto davon einstellen, ich möchte mir was Passendes basteln, bin mit meinem provisorischen Schutz noch nicht zufrieden.
> 
> An meinem (2010er) ist ein richtiges, angeschraubtes Plastikteil mit drei Führungen für Bremsleitung und Schaltzügen - nur eben zu kurz, um den Umwerferzug vom Trelagergehäuse fernzuhalten.



Der Unterschied ist nur, dass es beim Trailfox 02 um das nackte Schaltkabel nach dem Plastikteil eine lose Kunststoffhülle hat. Denke, dass die Schwerkraft das "Kondom" am richtigen Ort halten wird. Habe trotzdem ein kleines Stück Steinschlagfolie auf die fragliche Stelle am Tretlagergehäuse geklebt.


----------



## fullrich (15. März 2010)

Hallo Forum,

so ich habe jetzt auch den Trailfox02. Ich habe das von einem Bekannten gekauft, der es vor 3 Wochen gekauft hat, einmal gefahren ist und es dann doch nicht wollte. 

Gefahren bin ich lediglich gestern mal eine halbe Stunde. Es ist mein erstes Fully und ich muß sagen ich bin gleich ganz gut damit zurecht gekommen. Die Bomber Gabel werde ich mal probieren, aber wahrscheinlich dann doch gegen eine Fox oder Rockshox tauschen.

Ansonsten gefällt mir mein neues Bike. Die Unzulänglichkeiten des Bikes die hier so beschrieben sind, machen mir erst mal keine Sorgen. Ich habe jetzt 850 Teuro dafür bezahlt und es sind schon Mavic Laufräder dran. 

So ich hoffe ich werde viel Spass haben mit dem Bike und freue mich auch hier auf einen regen Austausch...

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Bulbiker (15. März 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte man das Mehrgewicht überhaupt nicht akzeptieren und Wandelung verlangen! Mein Rahmen (nicht BMC) hat auch mehr als 10% Übergewicht; ich hatte das damals akzeptiert, weil mir Naturalrabatt gewährt wurde. Aber letztendlich ärgere ich mich auch immer wieder drüber, wenn ich das Ding tragen oder irgendwo drüberheben muss. Da gibt man dann hunderte von Euro für leichte Bauteile aus und die Rahmenhersteller verkaufen einem nicht das, was sie versprechen, sondern einfach irgendwas. Aber solange wir Käufer so blöd sind und uns das gefallen lassen, werden sie weiter ihre Prospekte mit Märchen füllen.  Mir passiert das nicht nochmal, das weiß ich sicher...
> 
> Frag doch mal nach, ob der Rabatt für das Mehrgewicht ist!


 
Na ja, wandeln - ich bin eigentlich noch ganz zufrieden. Für 1200 sind 13,5kg schon fast leicht. Für 2399 gäb`s aber so richtig Ärger! Mal davon abgesehen, dass die ganzen BWC UVP nicht ernst gemeint sein können (2399 für 495er Naben und ne Marzocchi Solo Air Gabel), ahnt man doch, dass bei 50% Preisnachlass noch andere Haken drann sein könnten. Hab das erste Bike im Laden übrigens nicht akzeptiert. Da war wie beim letzten Test vom Speedfox in der Bike die Sattelstütze total zerkratzt, weil das Sattelrohr nicht richtig ausgerieben war. Hab dann das zweite Rad vor dem Kauf erst mal von oben bis unten akribisch untersucht - sieht zumindest optisch makellos aus.


----------



## Salzstängeli (15. März 2010)

Bulbiker schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen, dass die ganzen BWC UVP nicht ernst gemeint sein kÃ¶nnen (2399â¬ fÃ¼r 495er Naben und ne Marzocchi Solo Air Gabel)



ganz deiner meinung! 

HB-M495 sind dabei nicht etwa Deore sondern Acera/Alivio Naben!! link. solches zeugs wird sonst wohl nur noch an 200 euro chinaschrottbikes verbaut!!

die dinger hat bmc wahrscheinlich umsonst bekommen.

als schweizer schÃ¤me ich mich.


----------



## Bulbiker (15. März 2010)

Salzstängeli schrieb:


> ganz deiner meinung!
> 
> HB-M495 sind dabei nicht etwa Deore sondern Acera/Alivio Naben!! link. solches zeugs wird sonst wohl nur noch an 200 euro chinaschrottbikes verbaut!!
> 
> ...


 
Scott hat die 495er auch drauf! Je teurer desto dreister.


----------



## Salzstängeli (15. März 2010)

Bulbiker schrieb:


> Scott hat die 495er auch drauf! Je teurer desto dreister.



soeben im www entdeckt:

_"Zu beachten ist folgender Warnhinweis des Herstellers:

Die Komponenten der Gruppen ALIVIO, ACERA und ALTUS wurden nicht für den anspruchsvollen MTB-Einsatz konstruiert. Sie setzen sich deutlich von den High-End-MTBKomponenten XTR, SAINT, XT, SLX, DEORE ab. So kann beispielsweise der Einsatz eines mit ALIVIO- oder ACERA-Komponenten ausgestatteten Fahrrads auf einer anspruchsvollen Strecke zur Beschädigung des Rades und möglicherweise zu Verletzungen führen."
_

bmc fahren nur für lebensmüde? 

es ist zum totlachen


----------



## Bulbiker (15. März 2010)

Alivio Naben? Halb so schlimm. Mittlerweile fahren die meisten günstigen Bikes mit hydraulischen Bremsen der 4er Serie. Dann schon lieber 4er Naben. Da sind ja nur die Dichtungen schlechter und vielleicht das Gewicht und der Freilauf. Und sie gehen eben schneller kaputt.

*Warnung:*
Der SLX Umwerfer vom Trailfox schlägt doch an, wenn man den Luftdruck vom Däpfer etwas runter nimmt. Normalerweise nehme ich den ersten Kratzer an neuen Bikes ja sportlich, aber an dem schönen Rahmen... Es ist zum Heulen. 
Wieso hab ich Depp vor dem Test kein Tape ums Rohr rum gewickelt. 

Aber das Trailfox und ich, wir werden glücklich ab jetzt! Es bekommt Fulcrum RedMetal5 Felgen, eine RebaSL und einen Sram X9 Umwerfer und alles wird gut und wir werden jahrelang viel Spass miteinander haben.


----------



## Jockelmatz (16. März 2010)

Bulbiker schrieb:


> Der SLX Umwerfer vom Trailfox schlägt doch an, wenn man den Luftdruck vom Däpfer etwas runter nimmt. Normalerweise nehme ich den ersten Kratzer an neuen Bikes ja sportlich, aber an dem schönen Rahmen... Es ist zum Heulen.
> Wieso hab ich Depp vor dem Test kein Tape ums Rohr rum gewickelt.


 
Mannomann - an Warnungen hat es hier doch nun wirklich nicht gefehlt!
Kopf hoch - wird bestimmt nicht der einzige Kratzer bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheCelt034 (16. März 2010)

Die nettesten Kratzer gibt es, wenn sich mal tolle Schotter o.Ä. Steinchen seitlich im Reifenprofil bei meinen 2.4er Fat Alberts einfangen, während eines Downhills und man den tollen Klang hört wenn diese liebevoll an den Hinterbaustreben kratzen und man gerade überhaupt nicht bremsen kann...!
Aber bei allem Gemotze bleibt immer noch Eines: Rahmen mit Hinterbau sind an sich immer noch mit das Beste was geht.
Wenig Wippen bergauf und abwärts flink und wendig.
Wenn man all die Infos aus den Threads hier beherzigt und danach sein Bike baut hat man wirklich was Feines.
Und das  evtl. Kilo mehr an Gewicht bei den neuen Bikes gleicht es allemal durch Performance aus.
Die welche ihr Bike schon länger fahren müssten das bjeahen können.
Trotz Allem: Wieso müssen fast alle Hersteller in Fernost schweißen lassen???
Ist hier kaum teurer, denn als man nach FO ging haben sich die Preise auch nicht verändert.
Man versucht nur den Gewinn zu maximieren und das trifft auf alle Bikemarken zu.
Manche werben noch mit : Made in Germany, oder German handmade Bikes.
Eigentlich wurden nur Rahmen und Komponenten aus Fernost zusammengebracht.
Das BMC ist nach all den Kilometerchen immer noch mein absolutes Favorite, aber trotz allem wenn es mal tot ist schaue ich weiter nach tatsächlich made in Germany, oder zumindest Europe...
Wenn die Schweizer ihre Bikes selbst schweißen würden würde ich auch den Aufpreis dafür akzeptieren, genauso wie bei Ghost, Focus etc.
Passt nicht ganz hierher, sicherlich, aber mich regt das am Meisten auf an der ganzen Bike Szene: Made in Germany, Made in USA, auf meinem BMC Rahmen ist einlackiert: Swiss Precision...!
Doch anscheinend hat nie ein Europäer bei der tatsächlichen Fertigung Hand angelegt.
Dann darf man sich nicht wundern wenn's Tretlagergehäuse etwas breiter ist, oder das Sattelrohr nicht recht passt etc..., denn das ist dann das Ergebnis nicht von Swiss-, sonder von Fernost Precision und das schlechte Image bekommt nicht die Fertigung in sonstwo, sonder die "Auftraggeber" in Renchen (klar Endkontrolle hat sicherlich auch definitiv gepennt...)!
Sorry, genug gemotzt, ich gehe lieber biken!


----------



## smerles (16. März 2010)

TheCelt034 schrieb:


> Trotz Allem: Wieso müssen fast alle Hersteller in Fernost schweißen lassen???



Kann nur aus dem Liteville Forum zitieren:
Weil dort das Know how & die Qualitaet vorhanden ist, ganz einfach. Liteville hat vorher in Italien schweissen lassen was wohl oefters zu Problemen gefuehrt hat. Seitdem sie mit Topeak kooperieren ist da wesentlich mehr Ruhe.
Es geht nicht immer nur ums Geld, ein von Haus aus wertiger Rahmen der gut verarbeitet ist erspart einem ja auch Geld in Form von weniger Garantieabwicklungen.

Anderes Beispiel aus meiner Branche: Viele grosse IT und TK Unternehmen lassen inzwischen in Indien programmieren, nur das Projektmanagement macht noch ein Hansl in den USA. Die Inder habens in der Hinsicht einfach drauf, sind sehr guenstig und, salopp formuliert, in grosser Zahl vorhanden. Das geht inzwischen so weit, das europaeische Programmierer nach Indien "importiert" werden weil die Nachfrage zumindest kurzfristig anders nicht gedeckt werden kann.
Auf der negativen Seite sind dann halt so Dinge wie schlechte Dokumentation des Codes, oft verfehlte Deadlines usw zu finden.


----------



## TheCelt034 (16. März 2010)

Soweit ich weiß schweißt aber z.B. Nicolai selbst und das auch hervorragend.
Im Endeffekt besteht das "Know How" dort in FO doch nur darin nach Vorgabe des Entwicklers zu agieren.
Ich habe selbst eine Schweißausbildung und ein langjähriger Freund von mir hat alle Scheine für Edel und Leichtmetalle, sowie für Kunststoffe.
Die Aussagen wir hätten das Know How nicht stößt daher bei mir, der ich tagtäglich mit solchen Materialien arbeite auf starkes Unverständnis...
Grundausbildung Metallverarbeitung: Spannungsarmes Schweißen etc...
Wir lassen uns nur langsam aber sicher das Zepter aus der Hand nehmen und finanzieren dieses noch selbst aus Profitgier mit, das ist der Punkt.
Die Schweißer hier sind definitiv wohl zu teuer, aber die kaufen ihre Brötchen hier beim Bäcker Vor Ort, der FO Schweißer sicher nicht, blöd für den Bäcker und seine Familie ;-).
Die Qualität!!! besteht aber doch hoffentlich nicht in scharfen Kanten an den Gabelbrücken, an den Rändern !!!zu tief eingebrannten Schweißnähten (auch wenn die "Raupen" schick ordentlich sind)!!!, diverse Lackierungsfehler, Toleranzfehler trotz Vorgaben, Lackierungen von Lagersitzen...etc...etc...!
In D gehört einem der Meisterbrief abgenommen und man wird auf jeden Fall regresspflichtig gemacht, in FO hat man keine Handhabe und da wir fast selbst nichts mehr herstellen muss man mittlerweile akzeptieren was von da auch immer kommt.
Sicherlich ist Top Peak spitze, kommen doch wirklich meistens auch bildschöne Sachen von da, aber mal ernsthaft, es müsste nicht sein.
Genauso wie Schwalbe reifen längst nicht mehr aus D kommen.
Ich arbeite bei einem großen Reifenhersteller in D und BMW z.B. will seine Reifen nur von uns und wir sind angeblich die Teuersten, das aber augenscheinlich nicht grundlos.
Wir kommen mit der Produktion kaum nach und hatten selbst in der "Krise" kaum Probleme.
Weil wir unsere Hausaufgaben gemacht haben und sofort auf alles reagiert haben was an Problemen auftauchte.
Die Fahrradindustrie in Europa hat meiner Meinung nach schwer geschlafen, erst recht da sie ihr Know How nach FO abgegeben haben als der Markt noch !!!fett!!! war und eine Krise weit entfernt, sogar undenkbar.
Fazit ist wer sich global abhängig macht bekommt auch immer was ab wenn global was daneben geht.
Da hab ich kein Bedauern, sorry.
Aber genug jetzt, es geht hier schließlich um Fahrräder aus BMC "Fertigung"!


----------



## Jackbeth (16. März 2010)

Salzstängeli schrieb:


> Habe trotzdem ein kleines Stück Steinschlagfolie auf die fragliche Stelle am Tretlagergehäuse geklebt.


Ja guter Tipp. Hattest du schonmal erwähnt. Das hab ich jetzt auch gemacht. 



Jockelmatz schrieb:


> @ jackbeth - Vielleicht kannst Du mal ein Foto davon einstellen, ich möchte mir was Passendes basteln, bin mit meinem provisorischen Schutz noch nicht zufrieden.


Ok, habs angefügt.


----------



## ueberschall (16. März 2010)

Bulbiker schrieb:


> Hi Überschall,
> 
> Ich dachte eigentlich, sie geben 10,8kg an?



Das 2010er TF01 steht mit 11,8 KG im Spec von BMC. Ich komme bei meinem Bike mit fast gleicher Ausstattung (XT /Talas /Crossmax ST) auf ca. 12,9 Kg. Selbst wenn ich das Gewicht für die Pedale und das Mehrgewicht für die Alberts abziehe, dann sind das immer noch deutlich über 12kg.

Die Angaben sind aber kürzlich offenbar von BMC geändert worden, urspünglich stand das billiger ausgestattete TF (das mit der Alivio Kurbel) da auch mit 11,8 kg drin.


----------



## ueberschall (16. März 2010)

Salzstängeli schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist nur, dass es beim Trailfox 02 um das nackte Schaltkabel nach dem Plastikteil eine lose Kunststoffhülle hat. Denke, dass die Schwerkraft das "Kondom" am richtigen Ort halten wird. Habe trotzdem ein kleines Stück Steinschlagfolie auf die fragliche Stelle am Tretlagergehäuse geklebt.




Ein Gore Zug mit durchgehendem Liner wär auch ne Lösung


----------



## Jockelmatz (16. März 2010)

Diese Gore Züge kenne ich noch garnicht, wenn auch am Umwerfer möglich, wäre das ja eine Alternative. 
Wenn mein Rad vom Händler zurück ist, probiere ich mal


----------



## ueberschall (16. März 2010)

Warscheinlich sowieso keine blöde Lösung, denn wenn das Plastikteil unterm Tretlager so richtig mit Schlamm zugesifft ist, läuft der Zug warscheinlich nicht mehr so easy 

http://www.rideoncables.com/en_us/products/slfsystem.html


----------



## Jackbeth (16. März 2010)

ueberschall schrieb:


> Warscheinlich sowieso keine blöde Lösung, denn wenn das Plastikteil unterm Tretlager so richtig mit Schlamm zugesifft ist, läuft der Zug warscheinlich nicht mehr so easy


Jupp. Ist mir letztens passiert . Da war so ein Schlamm-Eis-Gemisch von unten am Tretlager. Schalten ging da nicht mehr.. Und kurz sauber machen auf der Tour war auch nicht, weil ich kein Eispickel dabei hatte. Erst warmes Wasser zu Hause hat geholfen. Nur Schlamm ist glaub ich nicht ganz so dramatisch. Hab mich sowieso schon gefragt, warum der eine Schaltzug ne Hülle hat am Unterrohr und der andere nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salzstängeli (16. März 2010)

Jackbeth schrieb:


> Hab mich sowieso schon gefragt, warum der eine Schaltzug ne Hülle hat am Unterrohr und der andere nicht...



Ich bin mir sicher, die BMC Entwickler haben da lange rumstudiert und werden ihre überaus guten Gründe haben!


----------



## Bulbiker (16. März 2010)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Mannomann - an Warnungen hat es hier doch nun wirklich nicht gefehlt!
> Kopf hoch - wird bestimmt nicht der einzige Kratzer bleiben


 
Danke für die Warnungen, aber ich bin eben beratungsresistent. Ehrlich gesagt dachte ich, der Umwerfer kommt bei langsamen Drücken auf dem Rohr zum Liegen. Ne, es geht sich nur um ein/zwei Milimeter nicht aus und dann säbelt der Umwerfer eben ein bisserl den Lack weg.

Ist aber halb so schlimm. Der Lackabplatzer sieht bei etwas emotionalem Abstand auch nur aus wie ein kleiner Steinschlag.

Werde jetzt erstmal an meiner Kondition arbeiten. Ich will den Dämpfer ja auch später mal in Natura so tief einfedern lassen, wenn ich dann mit hoffentlich neuem Umwerfer bergauf mit dem kleinsten Ritzel vorne unterwegs bin.


----------



## Heckman (17. März 2010)

Hey, 

hab gestern ein schönes Trailfox2 09 erworben und ist mein erstes Fully und bin blutiger Anfänger Aber egal ich finde das MTB einfach geil. Getunt wird erstmal nichs; reicht für mich am Anfang volkommen.......erstmal.

An sich ein super MTB nur das mit dem Umwerfer ist nicht so dolle

Geht da BMC auf kulanz und man bekommt nen anderen Umwerfer? 

Ach ja könntet ihr evt mal einen richtwert für die Dämfer angeben? Fahre momentan vorne 70psi und und hinten 140psi. Wiege 75kg.

Danke

Mfg


----------



## Jockelmatz (17. März 2010)

Heckman schrieb:


> An sich ein super MTB nur das mit dem Umwerfer ist nicht so dolle
> 
> Geht da BMC auf kulanz und man bekommt nen anderen Umwerfer?
> 
> Ach ja könntet ihr evt mal einen richtwert für die Dämfer angeben? Fahre momentan vorne 70psi und und hinten 140psi. Wiege 75kg.



Ja, alle hier bekannten Fälle haben m.W. gratis einen SRAM X9 Umwerfer bekommen.

Zum Richtwert: Du solltest nach dem Sag-Indikator am Sitzrohr gehen. Bei meinem Rad steht er mit 150psi auf mittlerer Markierung, wiege 95 kg.
Viel Spass damit!


----------



## Jackbeth (17. März 2010)

Heckman schrieb:


> Ach ja könntet ihr evt mal einen richtwert für die Dämfer angeben? Fahre momentan vorne 70psi und und hinten 140psi. Wiege 75kg.



Der Dämpfer-Wert scheint mir in Ordnung bei dir für dein Gewicht. Aber 70 psi vorne in der Federgabel scheinen mir doch etwas viel. Schau mal in die Marzocchi-Anleitung. Da müsste  stehen: Bei einem Gewicht zwischen 70 und 90 kg sollte der Luftdruck zwischen 37 und 52 psi betragen.

Die perfekte Einstellung für die Marzocchi Federgabel hab ich für mich noch nicht gefunden. Ich hab das Gefühl meine alte Recon mit Stahlfeder spricht deutlich sensibler an. Liegt vielleicht aber auch daran, dass die Marz mit Luft funktioniert. Ich muss die nochmal vergleichen.


----------



## Heckman (18. März 2010)

oke danke dann werde ich mal Schauen. 

Anleitung zur Gabel? Fehlanzeige. Muss ich mich mal im Inet schlau machen was vorgegeben ist.

Dann werde ich BMC mal anschreiben wegen dem Umwerfer. Nur sehr ärgerlich. Ich trau mir nicht zu das Teil selber zu montieren d.h wider insgesamt 180km schruppen zum Händler  

Danke

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. März 2010)

Einen Umwerfer kann dir doch jeder Händler montieren!


----------



## Jockelmatz (18. März 2010)

@ hackman 
Wofür Anleitung? Du pumpst soviel Luft in die Gabel, bis der sag von ca. 20 % passend zum Hinterbau stimmt. Danach noch den Rebound (wenn vorhanden) so wenig wie nötig reindrehen, fertig!

Oder ist die Marzocchi eine Stahlfedergabel? Bin da nicht so auf dem Laufenden


----------



## Jackbeth (18. März 2010)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Oder ist die Marzocchi eine Stahlfedergabel? Bin da nicht so auf dem Laufenden



Ich glaub, die ist ne Mischung aus beidem. Keine Ahnung, wie das genau funktioniert...


----------



## Heckman (18. März 2010)

Klar kann der mir jeder Händler montieren nur der will auch Bares dafür sehen und ich sehe nicht ein dafür zu zahlen wo BMC ******* gebaut hat. Ich ruf mal beim Händler an. Mal schauen was der dazu sagt.

Hab BMC ne email geschrieben bzg. des Umwerfers. Hab zwar ne Lesebestätigung aber noch keine Antwort erhalten.

Mfg


----------



## Salzstängeli (18. März 2010)

Heckman schrieb:


> Ich trau mir nicht zu das Teil selber zu montieren d.h wider insgesamt 180km schruppen zum Händler



Hier findest du eine Montage-Anleitung: Link


----------



## Heckman (18. März 2010)

Hey vielen dank für die Info. 

Sehr kompetent hier  

Mhh aber leider hab ich noch nichs von Bmc bekommen.

Mfg


----------



## Bulbiker (19. März 2010)

Heckman schrieb:


> Hey vielen dank für die Info.
> 
> Sehr kompetent hier
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe am Montag hin geschrieben und noch gar nichts bekommen. Du hast eine Lesebestätigung erhalten?
Hast Du das Kontaktformular auf Ihrer Homepage benutzt? Das hab ich gemacht. Wenn Sie sich bei BMC nicht rühren, dann werde ich wohl dort anrufen.


----------



## Heckman (19. März 2010)

ne ich hab einfach die E-mail Adresse genutzt. [email protected] 

Habs es zuerst über dieses Kontaktformular versucht aber es konnte nicht abgesendet werden, Fehler ungültige E-mail Adresse obwohl diese Korrekt ist.

Mfg


----------



## Bulbiker (21. März 2010)

Heckman schrieb:


> ne ich hab einfach die E-mail Adresse genutzt. [email protected]
> 
> Habs es zuerst über dieses Kontaktformular versucht aber es konnte nicht abgesendet werden, Fehler ungültige E-mail Adresse obwohl diese Korrekt ist.
> 
> Mfg


 
Danke. Ich war mir nämlich nicht sicher, ob die Emails von der Kontaktseite ankommen, weil ich keine Lesebestätigung gekriegt habe.  

BMC hat tatsächlich sofort nach Eingang meines ersten Emails am Montag den Umwerfer los geschickt. Man hat sich dann auch, als ich Freitag noch mal nachgefragt habe, dafür  entschuldigt, dass bis dahin kein Antwortemail raus gegangen ist.
Sind sehr freundliche Leute bei BMC.


----------



## Heckman (21. März 2010)

Ja kein Problem  

Mhhh komisch bei mir haben die sich noch nicht gemuckst. Aber vielleicht ist er ja auch schon unterwegs zu mir  

Na mal schauen wie es mit nächster Woche aussieht. wenn sich nichts tut werde ich nochmal nachfragen. 

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heckman (24. März 2010)

edit.: 

Kaum zu glauben heute kam echt ein Paket von BMC mit dem Umwerfer 

Dann mal hut ab vor BMC und dem Service und natürlich schöne grüße in die Schweiz zurück 

Mfg


----------



## Salzstängeli (24. März 2010)

Heckman schrieb:


> Dann mal hut ab vor BMC und dem Service



Na, das find ich jetzt etwas übertrieben.  Du hast ja ein Anspruch auf ein funktionsfähiges Bike. Insofern ist es nicht mehr als Recht, dass du einen neuen Umwerfer von BMC bekommst.


----------



## Heckman (24. März 2010)

Mhh hÃ¤tte jetzt aber jetzt nicht erwartet das das so flott geht. Zudem hat sich jemand dem Problem angenommen. 

Ein handgeschriebenes Entschuldigungsschreiben lag der Sendung bei. 

Aso wer nen Trailfox mit SLX Umwerfer hat meldet euch bei BMC die helfen euch. 

Ach ja Deklarierung der Sendung wegen Zoll in DE. Geschenk.......Warenwert 9â¬ etwas gemogelt oder? 

Mfg


----------



## Salzstängeli (25. März 2010)

Heckman schrieb:


> Ach ja Deklarierung der Sendung wegen Zoll in DE. Geschenk.......Warenwert 9 etwas gemogelt oder?



Sorry, dass ich schon wieder nörgeln muss. Reparaturen muss man meines Wissens nicht verzollen. Du hast das Bike ja schon bezahlt und die MWST dem Staat abgeliefert.

*Ein handschriftlicher Brief ist natürlich schön. Besser wäre es, wenn BMC auf IBC ein Herstellerforum hätte (wie andere Hersteller).*


----------



## Jockelmatz (25. März 2010)

Salzstängeli schrieb:


> Ein handschriftlicher Brief ist natürlich schön. Besser wäre es, wenn BMC auf IBC ein Herstellerforum hätte (wie andere Hersteller).



Wäre nicht übel! Schliesslich hat sogar Ibis ein Herstellerforum, und da sind wohl auch nicht mehr user unterwegs als hier im thread. Aber solange müssen wir uns wohl noch selbst behelfen   
Auch die Homepage könnte mal eine Überarbeitung vertragen. Klicke ich "Testberichte" direkt an, kommt z.B. nur Bildersalat heraus. Da gibt's wohl eher Personalmangel, was das net angeht. Seht Euch dagegen die Homepages der ami-Hersteller an, das nenne ich mal Info!!

btw: Mein reparierter Fox Dämpfer ist jetzt schon nach einer Woche von Toxoholics zurückgekommen und eingebaut. Blauer Himmel - Gleich geht's mal auf grosse Tour - Tschüss!


----------



## BMC-Freak (25. März 2010)

also die Homepage von BMC finde ich recht gut.
Testberichte erscheinen bei mir ohne Probleme und praktisch für alle Modelle.


----------



## Salzstängeli (25. März 2010)

BMC-Freak schrieb:


> also die Homepage von BMC finde ich recht gut.
> Testberichte erscheinen bei mir ohne Probleme und praktisch für alle Modelle.



Würde mich nicht überraschen, wenn du bei BMC arbeiten würdest. Wohnst ja quasi einen Steinwurf von Grenchen entfernt.

Im Ernst: Habe Hinweise darauf, dass dieser Thread von BMC gelesen wird (und sie hoffentlich dazulernen).

*Wie auch immer: Die BMC Umwerfer Geschichte ist dank uns schon richtig berühmt: 
Google Suche "BMC Umwerfer"= an 3. Stelle!!! *


----------



## BMC-Freak (25. März 2010)

;-) ne ne arbeite nicht bei BMC, fahre nur BMC, bin in der Maschinenindustrie tätig


----------



## ueberschall (25. März 2010)

Salzstängeli schrieb:


> *Ein handschriftlicher Brief ist natürlich schön. Besser wäre es, wenn BMC auf IBC ein Herstellerforum hätte (wie andere Hersteller).*



Da stimm ich dir voll zu. So weit ist es mit dem Support von BMC nämlich nicht her. Ich hatte wg. der vielen Probleme die ich mit dem Rahmen hatte, nochmal eine Email an BMC geschrieben und vorgeschlagen, ob sie den Rahmen nicht gegen einen Umtauschen wollen, an dem alles passt, darauf hab ich dann garkeine Antwort mehr bekommen 

Ich vermute mal, sie haben eh nix Besseres und bei den Komplettbikes müssen sich halt die Händler damit rumärgern. Kein Wunder, dass das kaum einer verkaufen mag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salzstängeli (25. März 2010)

Habe heute das trockene und warme Wetter genutzt und meinen Fuchs über 2 technische Haustrails gejagt.

Fazit: Rundum zufrieden. Der Hinterbau arbeitet so tadellos wie an meinem TF01 2007 und der Federweg wir gut ausgenutzt. Bei ganz verwinkelten Passagen braucht es etwas mehr Nachdruck am Lenker als der 07 Vorgänger (2 Grad flacherer Lenkwinkel), dafür kann ich bergab noch einen zulegen. Die SLX Gruppe funktioniert gut, die Bremspower ist für mein Gewicht ausreichend. 
Und auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich wiederhole: Die versenkbare Sattelstütze ist auf technischen rauf/runter Trails wirklich gold wert. Ein mal den Hebel ziehen und man hat jene Menge Platz zwischen den Beinen und kann viel besser springen oder das Bike in die Kurve drücken.


----------



## Jockelmatz (25. März 2010)

Gerade von einer grossen Tagestour zurück, kann ich auch mal was zur "Ehrenrettung" beisteuern  :

Mein Speedfox ist in Summe haargenau das, was ich gesucht habe. Ich wollte ein Rad mit eher XC-lastiger Geometrie, aber 20mm mehr Federweg. Wendig, leicht, schnell und mit virtuellem Drehpunkt.
Überhaupt der APS Hinterbau: Das pro-pedal habe ich den ganzen Tag nicht einmal aktiviert, trotzdem im Sitzen kein Wippen, nicht einen mm.
Kann man ja am sag Indikator schön beobachten.
Bin begeistert!

Amen


----------



## Bulbiker (26. März 2010)

Bin mit meinem Trailfox nun auch schon rund 160km durch die Landschaft gedüst. Leider waren bisher noch keine soliden Berge dabei, weil auf denen, da liegt noch Schnee.
Der Trailfox 02 2009er ist mein 4tes Mountainbike und das erste Fully, daher kann ich das Teil nur mit meinen Erwartungen und den Frontgefederten vergleichen. Trotzdem hier mein erstes Fazit:

Die Federung hinten überzeugt mich voll. Das Trailfox ist auf Teer im sitzenden Zustand fast nicht zum Wippen zu bekommen. Respekt - der Rahmen/Hinterbau macht einen steifen Eindruck. Ich hatte ein etwas kippeliges Fahrverhalten erwartet, aber man vergißt in der Ebene tatsächlich fast, dass man auf einem Fully sitzt. Bei schnellen Schotterpisten und Forstwegen ist die hintere Federung hingegen voll da. Hab ihn bei meinen Hardtails zwar nie vermißt, aber wenn man einen hat, dann ist ein gefederter Hintern schon was feines. Trotzdem: zum Tempobolzen auf Forstautobahnen darf zukünftig weiterhin mein Hardtail ran.

Die Marzocchi Bomber 44 Tst vorne wiederum läßt mich etwas neutral zurück. Das Dingens federt mit wenig Luftdruck drin bei Bordsteinen und Wurzeln ganz passabel. Verglichen mit der 100mm Reba an meinem Hardtail wirkt das Teil aber auf "normaler" Strecke irgendwie unwillig, weil: die ersten Zentimeter mögen eigentlich gar ned federn, erst dann wird´s flüssiger. Also bisher habe ich von den zusätzlichen 2cm Federweg zur Reba noch nix gemerkt, aber das kann im schweren Gelände ja noch kommen. Zumindest ist die Verarbeitung von der Bomber besser als ich es erwartet hatte. Aber mit 2050g ist das Teil auch schwer und die paar unterschiedlichen Einstufungen der Federung zwischen ganz offen bis zum Lockout braucht es meiner Meinung nach nicht. Digital "auf" und "zu" würde in meinen Augen reichen. Ob die Bomber langfristig bleiben darf, da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, vorerst geb ich dem Teil noch eine Chance. Vielleicht muss sie ja erst noch eingefedert werden und die paar Hundert Gramm Übergewicht am Rahmen spürt man nicht. Dann schon viel lieber Tuning an den Laufrädern.

Insgesamt bin ich mit dem Rad zu dem Preis sehr zufrieden. Über den BMC Service kann ich mich auch nicht beschweren. Ist eine freundliche kleine Firma. Zwar dürften die Räder mit dem Umwerferproblem so meiner Meinung nach gar nicht in den Verkauf, aber zumindest sind sie bei BMC eben einsichtig und kulant. Abgesehen davon sind die Kisten ordentlich reduziert. Dass da bei den Preisen ein Haken dabei ist, liegt ja förmlich in der Luft.
Von anderen Unternehmen werden manchmal grobe Fehlkonstruktionen vertrieben, für die es gar keine Lösung gibt: wippende Hinterbauten oder schlechte Geometrien lassen sich im Nachhinein gar nicht mehr beheben. Da ist die Sache mit dem Umwerfer eigentlich noch Kleinkram.


----------



## Jackbeth (26. März 2010)

Bulbiker schrieb:


> Zwar dürften die Räder mit dem Umwerferproblem so meiner Meinung nach gar nicht in den Verkauf, aber zumindest sind sie bei BMC eben einsichtig und kulant. Abgesehen davon sind die Kisten ordentlich reduziert. Dass da bei den Preisen ein Haken dabei ist, liegt ja förmlich in der Luft.


Wenn das der Grund fürs reduzieren hätte sein sollen, dann muss man das auch klar kommunizieren.
Den Fehler gibts aber nicht nur bei den reduzierten 2009ern sondern eben auch beim aktuellen Speedfox von Jockelmatz, was ich unverständlich finde.

Nichtsdestotrotz bin ich mit dem Rad sehr zufrieden. Auch wenn mich die fast 14 kg an der Waage (ohne Pedale in L und geputzt) etwas schokiert haben haben .


----------



## Jockelmatz (26. März 2010)

Jackbeth schrieb:


> Wenn das der Grund fürs reduzieren hätte sein sollen, dann muss man das auch klar kommunizieren.


Den Preis reduziert der Händler, nicht BMC



Jackbeth schrieb:


> mit dem Rad sehr zufrieden. Auch wenn mich die fast 14 kg an der Waage (ohne Pedale in L und geputzt) etwas schokiert haben haben



Die Gabel mit über 2 kg und die schweren Laufräder machen's aus.
Da muss man ansetzen, wenn man erleichtern will. Lohnt sich langfristig bestimmt.


----------



## Salzstängeli (26. März 2010)

*"bmc umwerfer" ist bei google jetzt auf platz eins!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salzstängeli (26. März 2010)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Die Gabel mit über 2 kg und die schweren Laufräder machen's aus.
> Da muss man ansetzen, wenn man erleichtern will. Lohnt sich langfristig bestimmt.



Hab mir schon überlegt das Stück der Wechsler-Schalthülle zwischen den beiden Kabelhaltern am Unterrohr rauszuschneiden. Weiss jemand wie schwer 1 Meter Kabelhülle ist?


----------



## Jackbeth (26. März 2010)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Den Preis reduziert der Händler, nicht BMC


Als ich gefragt habe, wieso das Rad so günstig sei, meinte mein Händler, er hätte ein paar Räder Ende 2009 günstig von BMC bekommen, so dass er die dann für 1200 weiterverkaufen könnte.



Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Die Gabel mit über 2 kg und die schweren Laufräder machen's aus.
> Da muss man ansetzen, wenn man erleichtern will. Lohnt sich langfristig bestimmt.


Ja, da hast du Recht. Das ist auch mein Plan. Da ist vielleicht noch ein KG drin, dann bin ich bei 13... aber das ist wahrscheinlich ganz gut bei der Rahmengröße. Bei Gewichtsangaben werden wohl alle Hersteller "tricksen".
Hast du deins mal gewogen?


----------



## Jackbeth (26. März 2010)

Salzstängeli schrieb:


> *"bmc umwerfer" ist bei google jetzt auf platz eins!*



Wenn wir das noch paar mal im Fettdruck zitieren, schmeißt uns Google aus ihrer Ergebnis-Liste, weil wir Suchmaschinenergebnisse zu beeinflussen versuchen .


----------



## Bulbiker (26. März 2010)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Den Preis reduziert der HÃ¤ndler, nicht BMC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Den Preis reduziert in der Regel der HÃ¤ndler - wenn er die Ware vorher schon hatte. Es handelt sich hier wohl nicht um einzelne Restposten, die Ã¼brig geblieben sind. Via Ebay und Fahrrad XXL kommen derzeit Unmengen der RÃ¤der in Umlauf, noch dazu alle in einer Spezifikation, die so in meinen Augen fÃ¼r 2399â¬ UVP kein Endverbraucher kaufen, kein HÃ¤ndler verkaufen und kein Hersteller unter normalen UmstÃ¤nden in der Anzahl auf Vorrat produzieren wÃ¼rde. Ebay und Fahrrad XXL sind vorher auch noch nicht als ausgewiesene BMC-Partner in Erscheinung getreten. Ich schÃ¤tze BMC vertickert Ã¼ber diese Vertriebswege seine Problemrahmen und verbaut absichtlich schwere Komponenten, um den niedrigen Preis zu rechtfertigen und die RÃ¤der vom regulÃ¤ren Sortiment abzugrenzen. Ist eine klassische Sonderpostenaktion.

Den Einwand, dass der Hersteller/ HÃ¤ndler auf den Umwerfer als Grund fÃ¼r die Preisreduzierung hinweisen mÃ¼Ãte, lasse ich nicht gelten - er mÃ¼Ãte ihn dann ja bereits im Vorfeld kostenlos austauschen, wenn er eh ein ehrlicher Humanist ist. So funktionieren SchnÃ¤ppchen und Sonderposten nicht: wenn man immer wÃ¼Ãte, warum das Zeug so billig ist, wÃ¼rde man es manchmal gar nicht kaufen. Man will ja bei etwas Hochwertigem sparen und nicht etwas kaufen, das gÃ¼nstiger ist, weil es weniger taugt. Guckt Euch das aktuelle Angebot einer Fahrradkette an: Bulls Wild Mojo 1 fÃ¼r nur noch 888â¬! Statt 1499â¬! Ob auch nur ein VerkÃ¤ufer von denen darauf hinweist, dass das Rad im Test einer Fachzeitschrift nur ganz knapp noch ein befriedigend bekommen hat, weil die Geometrie und die Kinematik nicht fÃ¼rs GelÃ¤nde geeignet sind? Wohl kaum. Die sagen alle, das wÃ¤re ein super Angebot.


----------



## Heckman (26. März 2010)

von fahrrad xxl hab ich meins auch her.

Bei denen war die UVP am Zettel sogar bei 2799 

Mfg


----------



## Jackbeth (26. März 2010)

Bulbiker schrieb:


> Via Ebay und Fahrrad XXL kommen derzeit Unmengen der RÃ¤der in Umlauf, noch dazu alle in einer Spezifikation, die so in meinen Augen fÃ¼r 2399â¬ UVP kein Endverbraucher kaufen, kein HÃ¤ndler verkaufen und kein Hersteller unter normalen UmstÃ¤nden in der Anzahl auf Vorrat produzieren wÃ¼rde.


Im Vergleich zu dem, was die RÃ¤der dieses Jahr kosten und auch letztes Jahr gekostet haben, finde ich die 2400 â¬ jetzt nicht so weit hergeholt. Dass BMC jetzt nicht gerade der Preis-Leistungs-Sieger was ist, was die Ausstattung betrifft, ist ein anderer Punkt.


> Ebay und Fahrrad XXL sind vorher auch noch nicht als ausgewiesene BMC-Partner in Erscheinung getreten. Ich schÃ¤tze BMC vertickert Ã¼ber diese Vertriebswege seine Problemrahmen und verbaut absichtlich schwere Komponenten, um den niedrigen Preis zu rechtfertigen und die RÃ¤der vom regulÃ¤ren Sortiment abzugrenzen. Ist eine klassische Sonderpostenaktion.


Ich denke auch, dass es sich hier um irgendwelche Sonderposten handelt. Aber der Grund ist nicht das Umwerferproblem. Das 2010er Speedfox von Jockelmatz hatte auch das Umwerferproblem. AuÃerdem gabs auch das Trailfox 3 bei verschiedenen HÃ¤ndlern im Angebot fÃ¼r den halben Preis. Und das hat einen anderen Rahmen, der das Problem nicht hat.



> Den Einwand, dass der Hersteller/ HÃ¤ndler auf den Umwerfer als Grund fÃ¼r die Preisreduzierung hinweisen mÃ¼Ãte, lasse ich nicht gelten - er mÃ¼Ãte ihn dann ja bereits im Vorfeld kostenlos austauschen, wenn er eh ein ehrlicher Humanist ist. So funktionieren SchnÃ¤ppchen und Sonderposten nicht: wenn man immer wÃ¼Ãte, warum das Zeug so billig ist, wÃ¼rde man es manchmal gar nicht kaufen. Man will ja bei etwas Hochwertigem sparen und nicht etwas kaufen, das gÃ¼nstiger ist, weil es weniger taugt.


Es ist ja grad das Tolle an einem Sonderangebot, dass man fÃ¼r weniger Geld die gleiche Leistung bekommt. Und wenn der Grund fÃ¼r den Preisnachlass ein Fehler ist (sowas gibts ja auch, das heiÃt zweite Wahl Ware), dann muss das klar gekennzeichnet werden, sonst ist das auch rechtlich nicht in Ordnung. Aber nochmal: Ich glaube nicht, dass das hier der Fall war, da aktuelle Rahmen den Fehler immernoch aufweisen.


> Guckt Euch das aktuelle Angebot einer Fahrradkette an: Bulls Wild Mojo 1 fÃ¼r nur noch 888â¬! Statt 1499â¬! Ob auch nur ein VerkÃ¤ufer von denen darauf hinweist, dass das Rad im Test einer Fachzeitschrift nur ganz knapp noch ein befriedigend bekommen hat, weil die Geometrie und die Kinematik nicht fÃ¼rs GelÃ¤nde geeignet sind? Wohl kaum. Die sagen alle, das wÃ¤re ein super Angebot.


Bulls gibts doch nur bei ZEG, oder? Hier ist das Problem dann ein anderes: Derjenige, der die UVP festlegt und derjenige, der das Rad verkauft stimmen mehr oder weniger Ã¼berein. Das ist genauso wie mit den Preisen fÃ¼r Dynamics beim Stadler. Oder wurden frÃ¼her Bulls Wild Mojo 1 fÃ¼r 1500 â¬ verkauft? Dann wÃ¤re es in der Tat ein Angebot. Und ein Test irgend einer Zeitung, der schlecht ausfÃ¤llt, kann man dem Hersteller nicht als offensichtlichen Mangel ankreiden.


----------



## Jockelmatz (27. März 2010)

Bulbiker schrieb:


> Ich schätze BMC vertickert über diese Vertriebswege seine Problemrahmen und verbaut absichtlich schwere Komponenten, um den niedrigen Preis zu rechtfertigen und die Räder vom regulären Sortiment abzugrenzen. Ist eine klassische Sonderpostenaktion.



An solch eine Version kann ich nicht glauben. Das wäre betriebswirtschaftlich Wahnsinn, denn schneller kann man einen guten Ruf nicht schreddern. Wenn man an so etwas denkt, muss man auf ein Billiglabel umetikettieren, sonst macht man sich die hochwertige Schiene selbst kaputt.


----------



## Bulbiker (27. März 2010)

Wir als Fahrradliebhaber sehen in dem Umwerfer sicher einen Fehler, den man kommunizieren muÃ, allerdings hÃ¤tte der Fehler an meinem Rad die Funktion nicht beeintrÃ¤chtigt, sondern nur hÃ¤Ãliche Kratzer im Rad hinterlassen. Ich wÃ¼rde sagen, das ist eine juristische Grauzone, ob so eine Macke vom HÃ¤ndler angegeben werden muss. FÃ¼r einen Premiumanbieter ist aber unabhÃ¤ngig von der gesetzlichen Ausgangslage eben oberpeinlich, daher die Kulanz und eventuell das Sonderangebot.
Das Bulls Wild Mojo, Eigenmarke der ZEG, hat vor dem vernichtenden Test wirklich 1499â¬ gekostet. Den Dreh mit der kÃ¼nstlich zu hohen UVP machen die nur an ihren Kisten im Preiseinstieg. Ab Copperhead aufwÃ¤rts passen UVP und realer Preis dann zusammen. Anders als bei Dynamics vom Stadler. Unter anderem verstellt sich die DÃ¤mpfereinstellung beim Wild Mojo angeblich wÃ¤hrend dem Fahren von selbst. Liest man die Tests der Fachzeitschriften in den letzten Jahren oder die Berichte der Stiftung Warentest findet man bei FahrrÃ¤dern und gerade bei Fullys sehr viele Fehlkonstruktionen. Bei einem Rad einer sehr etablierten Marke, konnte der DÃ¤mpfer so weit wegsacken, dass die Pedale am Boden anschlugen. Dann die vielen FÃ¤lle, bei denen man durch zu ambitioniertes Versenken der SattelstÃ¼tze den DÃ¤mpfer abschieÃen konnte, oder die DÃ¤mpfer, die eben von der SattelstÃ¼tze oder der Querstrebe vom Hinterbau getroffen wurden, wenn die RÃ¤der tief einfederten. Auch Ã¤rgerlich: ZÃ¼ge, die sich beim Einfedern aus den Halterungen lÃ¶sten. Von wandernden Druckpunkten und nachlassender Bremswirkung bei unterdimensionierten Bremsscheiben, die im GelÃ¤ndeeinsatz dann vÃ¶llig versagen ganz zu schweigen - so was ist lebensgefÃ¤hrlich. PersÃ¶nlich betroffen war ich bei meinem vorletzten Bike von grottenschlechtem Lack, welcher der entsprechenden "Marke" in mehreren Tests schon attestiert wurde: das Rad sieht bei Licht betrachtet heute aus wie ein Streuselkuchen und wird nur noch von Farbspray und Lackstift zusammen gehalten.

So, jetzt bin ich wieder richtig zufrieden mit meinem neuen BMC. 

Ich denke, das BMC den Ausverkauf angeleiert hat, weil Sie noch extrem viele Rahmen Ã¼brig hatten mit dem Problemchen. Vielleicht gibt es auch unabhÃ¤ngig von dem Umwerferproblem einfach Lagerdruck. Wer weiÃ schon, aus welcher Charge die Rahmen des aktuellen Speedfoxe kommen und ob die wirklich "neu" sind? Vielleicht haben die BMCler vor 3 Jahren im Ãberschwang vor der Wirtschaftskrise 5000Rahmen in Taiwan bestellt und kriegen vom Produzenten nun keine Kulanz, weil die Rahmen alle so aussehen, wie sie laut Plan aussehen sollten. Auf den Werbeunterlagen der damaligen Zeit und den ersten Fotos in den Fachzeitschriften sieht man des Ã¶fteren X0 SRam Umwerfer montiert - womÃ¶glich hat man die Pilotmodelle auf die Schaltung hin konstruiert und vergessen, dass Shimano Umwerfer lÃ¤nger sind. Was mich nur wirklich wundert ist, warum man nicht einfach SRam Umwerfer installiert.
Egal: 1199â¬ fÃ¼r den Trailfox sind ein guter Preis. Der SRam Umwerfer schadet der Optik kaum und die LaufrÃ¤der kann man fÃ¼r wenig Geld ersetzen. Habe jetzt Mavic 317 mit XT Nabe, leichten Schwalbe SchlÃ¤uchen und den Nobbies drauf. Kassette und Kette sind jetzt SRam S9. Das Rad ist gleich 700g leichter und das ganze Getune hat keine 200â¬ gekostet. Die Altteile kommen an mein Winter-/Stadtrad (Streuselkuchen).


----------



## Jackbeth (27. März 2010)

Bulbiker schrieb:


> (Streuselkuchen).






Salzstängeli schrieb:


> *Ein handschriftlicher Brief ist natürlich schön. Besser wäre es, wenn BMC auf IBC ein Herstellerforum hätte (wie andere Hersteller).*


Herstellerforum fänd ich auch prima!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. März 2010)

Ich hab übrigens der Mountainbike, die das neue Trailfox ja in der Aprilausgabe mit kompletter XT-Ausstattung getestet hat, geschrieben, was nun am Rahmen gegenüber dem 2009er Modell geändert wurde. Im Oktoberheft hatte sie nämlich beim Dauertest genau das Umwerferproblem bemängelt, und es hieß seitens BMC, dass das Problem erkannt und bei den neueren Rahmen behoben wurde. Somit müsste eigentlich schon eine spätere 2009er Charge davon schon nicht mehr betroffen sein, geschweige denn die 2010er Modelle. Aber die Redaktion der Mountainbike hat es leider auch nicht nötig, auf Anfragen zu reagieren, ich hab nicht mal eine Antwort bekommen, dass sie auf solche Fragen aus Zeitmangel nicht eingehen können, o.ä. Achja, telefonisch kommt man gleich nur auf den AB...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heckman (27. März 2010)

Grad von der ersten Tour zurück und es waren 23 geile km mit dem Foxi!  

xxxx auf den Umwerfer das Bike ist geil so wie es ist!

Mfg


----------



## Jockelmatz (27. März 2010)

@ Pfadfinderin,  Du musst Dich auf längere Wartezeit einstellen, kann schonmal ein paar Wochen dauern.
Die Antwort interessiert mich doch sehr, bitte berichte mal!


----------



## alf2 (6. April 2010)

Hallo!
Ich überlege mir auch ein Trailfox zu kaufen. Da ich allerdings nur bestellen kann bin ich mir mit der Rahmenhöhe unsicher.

Ich bin 1,71m gross und habe eine Beinlänge von 77cm. Normalerweise würde ich zu Größe S tendieren. BMC empfiehlt aber M. Wobei mir ein Rahmen mit einem Steuerrohr von 140mm und einer Oberrohrlänge von 590mm schon sehr groß vorkommt.

Welche Größen fahrt ihr denn? Deckt sich das mit den Angaben von BMC?

Ach ja, und wie ist das mit der Sattelklemmung?
Die aktuellen verfügen ja über Schnellspanner, die älteren haben da so eine 2-Schraubenkonstruktion. Kann man die gegen Schnellspanner tauschen?


----------



## Jockelmatz (6. April 2010)

Also ich bin 180 (mit kurzen Beinen) und fahre ein "M" - das ist auch eine Grösse kleiner als von BMC empfohlen. Ein L könnte ich mir nun garnicht vorstellen, viel zu gross.
Zur alten Sattelklemme kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen. Die wurde aber hier http://www.mtbr.com/cat/bikes/xc-full-suspension/PLS_1526crx.aspx
irgendwo erwähnt, da musst Du Dich mal durchpfriemeln


----------



## Jackbeth (6. April 2010)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Also ich bin 180 (mit kurzen Beinen) und fahre ein "M" - das ist auch eine Grösse kleiner als von BMC empfohlen. Ein L könnte ich mir nun garnicht vorstellen, viel zu gross.


Ich bin auch 1,80 mit kurzen Beinen und fahre ein L. Das M hat mir ein zu kurzes Oberrohr.
Aber im Zweifel (ohne Probefahrt) ist man mit der kleineren Rahmengröße auf der sichereren Seite, glaub ich.


----------



## TheCelt034 (7. April 2010)

Kann man gegen einen Schnellspanner tauschen, aber seit einiger Zeit gibt`s die eigentlich immer schon dabei.


----------



## Heckman (7. April 2010)

Kauf dir ein M das langt locker. Bin ca 1,78 groß, Schrittlänge ca 78.

Passt Perfekt.

Mfg


----------



## Salzstängeli (7. April 2010)

alf2 schrieb:


> Ach ja, und wie ist das mit der Sattelklemmung?
> Die aktuellen verfügen ja über Schnellspanner, die älteren haben da so eine 2-Schraubenkonstruktion. Kann man die gegen Schnellspanner tauschen?



Deins hat auch einen Schnellspanner. Der ist aber nur von der linken Bikeseite her sichtbar.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. April 2010)

Ich bin 1,69 mit kurzen Beinen und hab mir auch grad das S bestellt. Das hatte ich auch probegefahren, passt für mich perfekt. Aber ich mag auch nicht auf einer Streckbank sitzen, ich will ja bergab Spaß haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2 (7. April 2010)

Danke für die Antworten!
Ich hab heute festgestellt, dass es in der Nähe sogar einen BMC Händler geben soll. Werd mal dort hinschauen, obs was zum probefahren gibt.


----------



## Jackbeth (7. April 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> hab mir auch grad das S bestellt.



Jetzt doch? Oder hast du 140mm-Variante bestellt?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. April 2010)

Ne, nur das 120er von 2009, gibt´s ja grad billig als Komplettrad. Aber ich werd´s ersts mal mit meiner alten Talas versuchen und hoffe, dann die Laufruhe des 140er damit zu bekommen. Aber ich fürchte, das Ergebnis wird noch auf sich warten lassen, weil ich (bzw. mein Mann) erst frühestens im Sommer zum Basteln komme.


----------



## Jockelmatz (8. April 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> ich fürchte, das Ergebnis wird noch auf sich warten lassen, weil ich (bzw. mein Mann) erst frühestens im Sommer zum Basteln komme.



Wünsche Dir schon jetzt viel Spass damit, und lass mal von Dir hören (und sehen), wenns soweit ist!

btw,
Wenn ich mir die 120er und 140er Modelle so im Katalog ansehe und die Geo vergleiche, bin ich mir eigentlich sicher, dass Du einfach durch Tausch der Wippe(n) ein 140er draus machen kannst. Die Rahmen -innerhalb eines Baujahres- sind scheinbar identisch. _Ohne Gewähr allerdings_


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. April 2010)

Ach, die 140 brauch ich nicht wirklich. Was ich fahren kann, fahr ich auch mit 120mm und was nicht geht, geht auch mit 140mm nicht. Dafür müsste ich dann Hinterradversetzen oder droppen können. Und ob man jetzt noch die paar km/h in der Endgeschwindigkeit auf dem S2-3 Singletrail rauskitzeln muss, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## ueberschall (8. April 2010)

So jetzt hab ich endlich auch was zum Posen:  





Ist gerade noch vor unserem etwas verspäteten Osterurlaub fertig geworden. Mit der vielen Bastelei hat es halt doch länger gedauert, als üblicherweise.





Mein erster Versuch mit Carbon, mal sehen wie lange das hält.





Adaptierung auf die 185er Bremsscheibe. Da die original Schrauben eh zu kurz waren, habe ich längere verwendet, die oben kein Gewinde haben, damit konnte ich den ungenauen Lochabstand der PM Aufnahme ausgleichen.





Zugverlegung mit Gore Zug für den Umwerfer. Also ich habe an der Zugführung nichts auszusetzen, ich finde das sieht alles sehr aufgeräumt aus. Der SRAM Umwerfer funktioniert problemlos, auch mit meinem Mountain Goat Kettenblatt. Allerdings war das blöde Ding doppelt so teuer, wie der XT und schwerer ist er auch noch, naja was tut man nicht alles für die Schweizer Präzision 

So, am Samstag gehts ab nach Südtirol, da freu ich mich schon tierisch drauf. Ausgiebige Testfahrten garantiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salzstängeli (8. April 2010)

ueberschall schrieb:


> So jetzt hab ich endlich auch was zum Posen:
> 
> Mein erster Versuch mit Carbon, mal sehen wie lange das hält.
> 
> ...



Schönes Setup hast du da! Mit Syntace bei Carbon bist du sicher gut aufgehoben. Werde auch so ein Schläuchlein montieren. Was bringt den ein "Mountain Goat" Kettenblatt?

Da es bei uns endlich trocken ist bin gestern und heute meine steilen Waldtrails (runter) gefahren. Hat mächtig Spass gemacht! Klassen besser als mein Fuchs von 07.
Mittlerweile ist mein weiss/silbriger Trailfuchs schon recht staubig. Der Staub steht ihm aber sehr gut!


----------



## alf2 (8. April 2010)

Schönes bike!



Salzstängeli schrieb:


> Was bringt den ein "Mountain Goat" Kettenblatt?


20 statt 22 Zähne!

Ich habe noch ein paar Fragen an die Besitzer/innen des Trailfox 02:
- Welche Kurbellänge hat das Bike in Größe S (170mm oder 175mm)?
- Hat jemand von euch den Rahmen mal nachgewogen?

Was sind eigentlich die Unterschiede zwischen dem 09er mit 02er und 01er. Ist der Rahmen der gleiche?
Wurde ev. nur eine andere Wippe verbaut, mit der man den Rahmen auf 140mm bringen könnte?

Hier noch ein Link zum Mountainbike Dauertest:
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...d-stevens-im-langzeittest.368514.2.htm?skip=1


----------



## Salzstängeli (9. April 2010)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die 120er und 140er Modelle so im Katalog ansehe und die Geo vergleiche, bin ich mir eigentlich sicher, dass Du einfach durch Tausch der Wippe(n) ein 140er draus machen kannst. Die Rahmen -innerhalb eines Baujahres- sind scheinbar identisch. _Ohne Gewähr allerdings_





alf2 schrieb:


> Was sind eigentlich die Unterschiede zwischen dem 09er mit 02er und 01er. Ist der Rahmen der gleiche?
> Wurde ev. nur eine andere Wippe verbaut, mit der man den Rahmen auf 140mm bringen könnte?



Ich hatte BMC schon mal angefragt. Antwort:
_"Dies ist Grundsätzlich schon möglich. Doch dadurch wird der Steuerwinkel erhöht und der Garantieanspruch entfällt natürlich!"_

Mit einer 140er Gabel bleibt der Steuerwinkel bei einem aufgemotzten TF02 bei 69° (TF01=68°). Ich halte das TF02 mit verstellbarer Gabel für die bessere Variante: bei 120mm Gabel hast du 69° und bei 140mm um die 68° Lenkwinkel.


----------



## Salzstängeli (9. April 2010)

Wem ist das auch schon aufgefallen:

Das Speedfox hat auf der schweizer Länderseite einen Lenkwinkel von 69° und auf der deutschen Länderseite einen von 68°. 
Ich hatte das BMC schon mal mitgeteilt aber nie eine Antwort erhalten.


----------



## Jockelmatz (9. April 2010)

Ist mir auch aufgefallen.
Auf der deutschen Länderseite hat man versehentlich die Trailfox-Geometrie beim Speedfox eingesetzt. So bleibt die werte Kundschaft immer schön konzentriert beim Lesen.

Kann ja mal passieren und wird sicher im Laufe der nächsten Jahre geändert...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (9. April 2010)

Ist schon noch bißl wie "Jugend forscht", oder? Aber gute Fahreigenschaften auf 2 Räder bringen, das können´s!


----------



## ueberschall (9. April 2010)

alf2 schrieb:


> Schönes bike!
> 
> 
> 20 statt 22 Zähne!
> ...



Der 2009er Trailfox 01 Rahmen Gr. M wiegt 2980g inclusive der eingepressten Steuersatzschalen (nachgewogen). Der Rest vom Steuesatz wiegt nochmal ca. 100g.  Das komplette Bike von mir wiegt, so wie ich es fotografiert habe, knapp 13 kg


----------



## ueberschall (9. April 2010)

Salzstängeli schrieb:


> Mit Syntace bei Carbon bist du sicher gut aufgehoben.



Das hoffe ich auch, schließlich gibt Syntace 10 Jahre Garanite.

Das Mountain Goat hat 20 Zähne, also mit einem 32er Ritzel eine etwas bessere Übersetzung als 22 zu 34


----------



## Jockelmatz (9. April 2010)

Salzstängeli schrieb:


> Mit einer 140er Gabel bleibt der Steuerwinkel bei einem aufgemotzten TF02 bei 69° (TF01=68°). Ich halte das TF02 mit verstellbarer Gabel für die bessere Variante: bei 120mm Gabel hast du 69° und bei 140mm um die 68° Lenkwinkel.



Salzi,  das verstehe ich jetzt rechnerisch nicht so ganz, wie kommt denn der Unterschied zwischen 140mm festem und 140mm verstellbarem Federweg zustande? Haben die beiden Gabeln verschiedene Einbauhöhen oder  wie?


----------



## Salzstängeli (9. April 2010)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Salzi,  das verstehe ich jetzt rechnerisch nicht so ganz, wie kommt denn der Unterschied zwischen 140mm festem und 140mm verstellbarem Federweg zustande? Haben die beiden Gabeln verschiedene Einbauhöhen oder  wie?



Das original Trailfox 02 (2009!) hat ja 120mm hinten und vorne bei einem Steuerwinkel von 69°. Wenn ich jetzt hinten 20mm aufbocke und vorne eine 140mm Gabel reinbaue, bleibt sich der Winkel gleich. Das Trailfox 01 hat aber 68°, ist also mehr All-Mountain orientiert. Ein aufgebocktes TF02 (2009) ist also kein TF01. Mit einem TF02 (2009) mit hinten 120mm und vorne einer Gabel, die ich bis 140mm ausziehen kann, komm ich dem TF01 meiner Ansicht nach am nächsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (10. April 2010)

kann mir jemand sagen was der 08er team elite 03 rahmen wiegt?


----------



## Sahnie (11. April 2010)

Beim bike-palast.com gibt es BMC gerade hinterhergeworfen.


----------



## Berrrnd (11. April 2010)

darum frage ich ja.

im netz habe ich was mit 1600g gelesen. dort steht 1400g.


----------



## Jackbeth (12. April 2010)

ueberschall schrieb:


> Das Mountain Goat hat 20 Zähne, also mit einem 32er Ritzel eine etwas bessere Übersetzung als 22 zu 34



Ich checks nicht, inwiefern besser?


Das Bike ist natürlich top. Mal sehen, was du nach deiner Testfahrt sagst.


----------



## Berrrnd (12. April 2010)

Jackbeth schrieb:


> Ich checks nicht, inwiefern besser?
> 
> Das Bike ist natürlich top. Mal sehen, was du nach deiner Testfahrt sagst.



20:32 = 0,625
22:34 = 0,647

20:32 ist also minimal leichter zu treten.


----------



## Jackbeth (12. April 2010)

Alles klar. Danke!


----------



## der bergfloh (13. April 2010)

Hallo,

habe mir auch das BMC fÃ¼r 1200â¬ geholt. Kann mich mal jemand aufklÃ¤ren Ã¼ber das Umwerfer Problem? Welches Problem?

GruÃ


----------



## 4mate (13. April 2010)

Thema  durchsuchen  Eingabe Umwerfer


----------



## ueberschall (18. April 2010)

Hallo Leute,

zurück aus einer Woche Bike Urlaub im Vinschgau, mit Traumwetter und super Trails, hier der versprochene Erfahrungsbericht.

Bergauf: optimaler Vortrieb, da wippt nix. Die Plattformeinstellung des Dämpfers ist eigentlich völlig überflüssig, das Teil fährt wie ein Hardtail, nur dass es bei Unebenheiten dann eben doch federt .

Bergab gibt es auf flowigen Trails und halbwegs schnell gefahrenen Passagen auch nix zu meckern. Das Bike fährt sich super agil, aber dabei trotzdem nicht unruhig. Wenns etwas gröber wird, sind der Fuchs und ich noch nicht so richtige Freunde geworden. Ich finde, dass sich der Hinterbau in relativ langsam gefahrenen Passagen, z.B. auf verblockten Wegen mit größeren Steinen oder Wurzeln relativ bockig anfühlt (mehr dazu weiter unten). Bei sehr steilen Passagen muss ich mich sehr lang machen, um meinen Allerwertesten weit genug nach hinten zu bekommen, dadurch habe ich dann vorne nicht mehr so viel Kontrolle, wie ich mir das wünschen würde. Mein Rocky fühlt sich da wesentlich kompakter an. Zum Glück bin ich nicht der BMC Größenempfehlung gefolgt und hab mir mit 1,80m Körpergröße ein M zugelegt.

Leider geht mein Ärger mit der BMC Technik weiter 
Erste Tour: irgendwas knackt. Diagnose die obere Dämpferanlenkung an der Wippe ist fest. Um die Tour zu retten, löse ich die Schraube etwas, jetzt drehen sich die Dämpferbuchsen in der Wippe. Abends dann den Dämpfer ausgebaut, Buchsen rausgepuhlt, Krytech drauf und wieder zusammengeschraubt, funktioniert. Leider nur für drei Tage, dann sind die Buchsen wieder fest. Jetzt hab ich das heute nochmal zerlegt und die Buchsen etwas abgeschmirgelt, mal sehen wie lange das diesmal hält. Ich versteh nicht, wieso da kein Nadellager drin ist, da ich vermute, dass das schlechte Ansprechverhalten bei langsamen Stößen im wesentlichen daran liegt. Immerhin muss sich das Ganze um mehr als 1/4 Umdrehung drehen. Mal sehen ob ich sowas irgendwo auftreibe, falls jemand von euch mit sowas schon mal rumgebastelt hat, wär ich für Tipps dankbar (das mit dem DTswiss Dämpfer weiter oben hab ich gelesen, aber einen anderen Dämpfer will ich natürlich nicht kaufen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salzstängeli (18. April 2010)

Enduroforkseals.com hat eine professionelle Lösung

http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id275.html


----------



## ueberschall (19. April 2010)

Salzstängeli schrieb:


> Enduroforkseals.com hat eine professionelle Lösung
> 
> http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id275.html



Sieht gut aus. Danke !!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. April 2010)

Heute kam der heißersehnte große Karton mit dem Trailfox drin. Aber was soll ich sagen, ich hab´s nicht mal ausgepackt! Das Schnäppchen war ja das TF03 von 2009, aber da geht die Wippenachse durch das Sattelrohr, war bedeutet, dass man die Sattelstütze kaum versenken kann, grad mal evtl. 8cm. Außerdem ist das Sattelrohr auch nicht ausgerieben, scharfe Grate im Rohr, das geht garnicht. Also Karton gleich wieder zugepappt und Rückholungt vereinbart. :-(
Das war´s jetzt mit BMC, werd mal evtl. ein Trek Fuel probefahren. Ich will ja ein Radl und keine Baustelle.


----------



## Jackbeth (19. April 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Das Schnäppchen war ja das TF03 von 2009, aber da geht die Wippenachse durch das Sattelrohr, war bedeutet, dass man die Sattelstütze kaum versenken kann, grad mal evtl. 8cm.


War dir das schon bewusst? Mir ist jedenfalls eben erst aufgefallen als du es angesprochen hast.



Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Außerdem ist das Sattelrohr auch nicht ausgerieben, scharfe Grate im Rohr, das geht garnicht. Also Karton gleich wieder zugepappt und Rückholungt vereinbart. :-(


Das ist ja blöd.


Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Das war´s jetzt mit BMC, werd mal evtl. ein Trek Fuel probefahren. Ich will ja ein Radl und keine Baustelle.


Das Trek Fuel EX wäre auch einer meiner Favoriten gewesen, wenn ich das BMC nicht so günstig bekommen hätte.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. April 2010)

Jackbeth schrieb:


> War dir das schon bewusst? Mir ist jedenfalls eben erst aufgefallen als du es angesprochen hast.



Nein, überhaupt nicht! Beim 01 und 02 ist es auch nicht so. Ich dachte, das 03er ist wie das 02 in schlechterer Ausstattung, aber die Wippe ist dort definitiv anders. Mein Mann hat´s grad auf der BMC Seite ausgedruckt. Nachdem ich aber eher weniger der Forstwegbolzer bin sondern lieber technische Trails fahre, ist das ein no-go. Das ist noch schlimmer als kein Flaschenhalter.


----------



## Jackbeth (19. April 2010)

Salzstängeli schrieb:


> PS: Wie ich schon einmal erwähnt habe hat ironischerweise das billigste Trailfox 03 Jahrgang 2009 den besten Rahmen: Das Gute wurde beibehalten (u.a. Zugführungen am Oberrohr), das Schlechte ausgemerzt (u.a. neuer Übergang Oberrohr/Sattelrohr, neue problemlose Sattelklemme). Urteil Test Mountainbike Magazin: "Mit besseren Parts überragend". Die einzigen Minuspunkte an diesem alten Rahmendesign sind, dass hinten wohl max. 2,25" breite Reifen hineingehen und dass die Kettenstrebe relativ lang ist (schlecht für alle die gerne Wheelies machen)
> 
> test



Ich denke, damit ist das für mich widerlegt. Und ich habe mich wegen der Zugverlegung schon fast geärgert, dass mein Händler kein TF3 mehr da hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salzstängeli (19. April 2010)

Jackbeth schrieb:


> Ich denke, damit ist das für mich widerlegt. Und ich habe mich wegen der Zugverlegung schon fast geärgert, dass mein Händler kein TF3 mehr da hatte.



Ab der Rahmengrösse M kann die Sattelstütze meiner Meinung nach genügend versenkt werden. Oder aber ich besorg mir eine verstellbare Sattelstütze (mein Evergreen!!). Meine Stütze hat übrigens 7 cm Verstellbereich und ich hatte noch nie das Bedürfnis nach mehr. 
Das Trek Fuel EX hat übrigens auch kein durchgehendes Sattelrohr.
http://www.trekbikes.com/ch/de/bikes/mountain_full_suspension/fuel_ex/fuelex9/

...aber eine schöne Zugverlegung am Oberrohr! 
(Ich warte nur darauf, dass mir bei meinem TF02 ein schönes Ästchen ins Hinterrad hineinlangt und mir die Bremsleitung rausrupft.) 

Unsauber ausgeriebenes Sattelrohr ist allerdings wieder mal zum


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. April 2010)

Salzstängeli schrieb:


> Das Trek Fuel EX hat übrigens auch kein durchgehendes Sattelrohr.
> http://www.trekbikes.com/ch/de/bikes/mountain_full_suspension/fuel_ex/fuelex9/
> 
> ...aber eine schöne Zugverlegung am Oberrohr!
> (



Stimmt. 
Jetzt werd ich meinem Steppi erstmal leichtere Laufräder spendieren und dann sehen wir weiter. Vielleicht wird der Wolf dann ja auch zur Bergziege.


----------



## BerndBalu (27. April 2010)

Nach langer Zeit melde ich mich auch mal wieder,  mit einer Technikfrage - kein Scherz

Kann ich die Schrauben an der Schwingeraus machen?
Was ist dahinter?
Wie kann ich die Lagerwechsel?
Was für Lager sind drin und welche passen rein?
Muss ich erst den Dämper ausbauen?






[/URL][/IMG]

der Hintergrund ist zum einen 

das dies mein erste Fully ist.
das letztens eine Schraube an der Schwinge losgegangen ist  - ich habe Sie einfach wieder fest gedreht und jetzt knarzt es ein wenig.
Kann ich die Lager wechsel und was muss ich beachten - habe noch nicht viel geschraubt. 


Danke für die schnelle Hilfe


----------



## Salzstängeli (28. April 2010)

Hallo

Habe zum Glück noch nie ein solches Lager tauschen müssen. Die Lager sind eigentlich wartungsfrei und müssen nicht gefettet werden... und sollten mehrere Jahre ohne murren funktionieren (ausser das Bike wird mit einem Hochdruckreiniger geputzt). Beim Anziehen der Schraube solltest du unbedingt das auf der Schraube angegebene Drehoment einhalten und eine Schraubensicherung (Leim) verwenden. Bist du sicher, dass das Knarzen aus dem betreffenden Lager kommt? Geht das Knarzen weg, wenn du die Schraube weniger anziehst? Als Knarzquelle kommt ev. auch die obere Dämpferbefestigung in Frage. Wenn das der Fall sein sollte, einfach die Schrauben dort lösen und den Dämpfer nach vorne kippen und dann die Kontaktfläche der Alubuchsen (Dämpfer) und Schwinge gut einfetten.

Hoffe das hilft.


----------



## ueberschall (8. Mai 2010)

Tja, was soll ich sagen, auch bei mir geht der Spaß weiter. Nachdem ich mittlerweile doch immerhin mal 2 Touren ohne Probleme gefahren bin, hab ich gerade festgestellt, dass sich auch bei mir die Hinterbauschrauben lösen (VPP Schwinge, selbstverständlich auf der Kettenblattseite, wo man nicht drankommt) 

Beim Festziehen ist mit aufgefallen dass sich die Wippe um die Schrauben dreht ?? Ich dachte das Lager sitzt im Rahmen, dann müssten die Schrauben doch mitdrehen, oder ??

@BerndBalu: auch ich hatte Knarzprobleme (siehe weiter oben) Bei mir war es der Dämpfer und die Ursache war ein festes Gleitlager an der Oberseite zw. Wippe und Dämpfer. Kontrollier das mal, mit sowas ruiniert man sich schnell mal den Dämpfer.


----------



## BerndBalu (8. Mai 2010)

Hey , das werde ich morgen Mittag mal Prüfen - morgen gehts es erst mal zur CTF in die Haard 

Zur Schraub hiinter dme Kettenblatt - da kommt man doch dran 
mit einem langen impus oder einer Verlängerung für die Knarre - evtl. das Blatt weiterdrehen  - nicht so ernst gemeint



Tschau und gute Nacht


----------



## Salzstängeli (9. Mai 2010)

ueberschall schrieb:


> Tja, was soll ich sagen, auch bei mir geht der Spaß weiter. Nachdem ich mittlerweile doch immerhin mal 2 Touren ohne Probleme gefahren bin, hab ich gerade festgestellt, dass sich auch bei mir die Hinterbauschrauben lösen (VPP Schwinge, selbstverständlich auf der Kettenblattseite, wo man nicht drankommt)
> 
> Beim Festziehen ist mit aufgefallen dass sich die Wippe um die Schrauben dreht ?? Ich dachte das Lager sitzt im Rahmen, dann müssten die Schrauben doch mitdrehen, oder ??
> 
> @BerndBalu: auch ich hatte Knarzprobleme (siehe weiter oben) Bei mir war es der Dämpfer und die Ursache war ein festes Gleitlager an der Oberseite zw. Wippe und Dämpfer. Kontrollier das mal, mit sowas ruiniert man sich schnell mal den Dämpfer.



Sehr ärgerlich!! Bei mir hält zum Glück noch alles. Ich komme zwar auch nicht an das eine Lager hinter der Kurbel ran. Werde mir morgen einen Torx Schlüssel besorgen, damit ich das kleinste Kettenblatt abschrauben kann. Dann sollte es gehen. 13 Nm Anzugsmoment an der VPP Schwinge ist eine ganze Menge. Beim alten Rahmen (07) waren dort noch dickere Schrauben drin als bei der Umlenk-Wippe.

Denke es ist schon richtig, dass die Lager in die Schwinge gepresst sind und mit der Schraube am Rahmen festgemacht sind. Ergo drehen sich die Schrauben auch nicht mit dem Lager.

Selber bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem Fuchs. Er macht alles was ich von ihm will. Vor allem bin ich immer wieder überrascht wie ruhig und kontrollierbar der Fuchs runter donnert.


----------



## ueberschall (9. Mai 2010)

BerndBalu schrieb:


> Zur Schraub hiinter dme Kettenblatt - da kommt man doch dran
> Tschau und gute Nacht



mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel nicht  
Klar einen normalen Inbus kriegt man schon irgendwie durch das Kettenblatt gefingert. Ich hab das gestern eh nur provisorisch festgeschraubt, da wir heute unterwegs waren. Wenn ich mal Zeit hab, mach ich die Kurbel ab und schmier Schraubensicherung auf die Schrauben. Aber eigentlich wollte ich das Ding zum biken nicht zum Schrauben, mal sehen was als nächstes passiert.


----------



## BerndBalu (9. Mai 2010)

Ich habe mir eine Verlägerung für den Dreho gekauft - jetzt geh ich in den Keller und propier das mal aus einen Augenblick ------- ujnd es passt nicht schei. Nehme alles zurück und behaupte das gegenteil . 

Kann man nur das große Blatt abschrauben .. berichte mal wenn Du es gemacht hast.  und ja man sollte erst ausprobieren und dann Kommentare schreiben.

LG Balu


----------



## ueberschall (9. Mai 2010)

Ich weiss zwar nicht, was du für ne Kurbel hast, aber bei Shimano ist es sicher einfacher die Kurbel abzubauen. Da muss man nur am linken Kurbelarm 2 Schrauben lockern, dann kann man das Ganze rausziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BerndBalu (15. Mai 2010)

Ja ich habe eine Shimano Kurbel SLX, na das wird ja einfach , habe aber zumindestesn für die eine Schraube der Wippe dann doch noch eine Lösung ohne abbauen gefunden einen 5 mm Imbus auf 1/2 Zoll mit reduziert Stück auf 1/4 (hat mein Drehmo) . Der Imbus auf den 1/2 Zoll ist ca. 80 mm lang und damit passt er er durch das Kettenblatt 

LG Bernd.

P.s. Die Schraube mit Hand angezogen  - war nach der letzten CTF schon wieder locker


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. Mai 2010)

So, jetzt hab ich von der Mountainbike doch noch eine relativ ausführliche Antwort bekommen, die ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte:

Hallo Frau ...

das tut mir natürlich leid, dass BMC Ihnen da nicht wirklich weiterhelfen konnte. Bzgl. unseres Testbikes habe ich noch mal alle Testprotokolle durchgelesen, und es hat kein Tester negativ vermerkt. Das schließt das Problem aber nicht zwingend auf - oft sind solche Mängel auf den Standard-Testrunden nicht zu bemerken. Vielleicht einfach schon aus dem Zufall heraus, dass es bei diesem Rahmen gerade gepasst hat (Stichwort Toleranzen) oder dass der jeweilige Fahrer die betreffenden Gänge nicht benutzt hat etc. - umso wichtiger sind daher unsere regelmäßigen Dauertests. Leider haben wir aktuell kein BMC im Fuhrpark. Und das BMC aus dem Test ist inzwischen auch lange wieder retour - sonst hätten wir selbstverständlich nachgeschaut. Wir sind aber auch in einigen Wochen zu Besuch bei BMC, da werden wir noch einmal nachfragen.

Ich hoffe, Sie haben dennoch ein spannendes, tolles Bike gefunden!


----------



## ueberschall (19. Mai 2010)

Vor knapp 2 Wochen hatte ich nochmal eine Email an BMC geschrieben. Da ich darauf keine Antwort erhalten habe, stelle ich sie hier mal ins Forum. Offenbar legt man bei BMC keinen Wert auf zufriedene Kunden, warscheinlich bin ich dort schon als notorischer Nörgler abgestempelt, weil ich unverschämterweise für die paar Kröten auch noch ein funktionierendes Bike haben möchte  

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

Leider muss ich mich hier an dieser Stelle nochmals über Ihre "Swiss Precision Quality" auslassen und meinem Ärger über die schlechte Qualität Ihrer Produkte Luft machen. Ich habe mir zum Jahreswechsel einen TF01 Rahmen gekauft und seitdem nur Probleme damit. Hier mal eine Auflistung:


Das Sattelrohr ist nicht ausgerieben und muss anchgearbeitet werden 
Das Tretlager ist nicht abgedreht (74 statt 73mm breit) und muss nachgearbeitet werden 
Auch die sonstige Verabeitungsqualität ist nicht besonders, viele Schweißnähte sind durchgebrannt, die PM Löcher am Hinterbau sind ungenau gebohrt. 
Der Hinterbau funtioniert nur mit einem SRAM Umwerfer, Shimano schlägt an. Sehr ärgerlich, da der X.9 teurer und schwerer ist und zudem auch noch schlechter funktioniert als XT. Unverständlich, dass auch die aktuellen Bikes offenbar immer noch mit diesem Konstruktionsmangel ausgeliefert werden. Die Verlegung des Umwerferzuges ist suboptimal, auch hier wäre eine durchgehende Zughülle wesentlich besser. 
Die hintere Bremsaufnahme passt nur für eine 180er Scheibe, das muss man nicht verstehen. Will man z.B. eine Avid Bremse montieren, so muss man entweder auf die Scheibe eines Fremdherstellers zurückgreifen, oder die 185er mühsam mit irgendwelchen Unterlegscheiben adaptieren. Sollte nicht mit PM alles einfacher werden ? Hätte das Bike eine 160er Aufnahme, wie die Federgabeln auch, könnte man ganz einfach die Adapter des jeweiligen Herstellers verwenden und jede Scheibe adaptieren. 
Das obere Gleitlager zwischen Wippe und Dämpfer war fest, dadurch wird der Dämpfer "gebogen" und knarzt, außerdem leidet natürlich das Ansprechverhalten des Hinterbaus. Es musste bereits 2x ausgebaut und gangbar gemacht werden. Bis jetzt bin ich mit dem Bike noch nicht mal 10.000 Hm gefahren. 
Mittlerweile beginnen sich die Hinterbauschrauben unmotiviert zu lösen, meistens natürlich an Stellen, an die man unterwegs unmöglich drankommt (z.B. VPP Schwinge hinter dem Kettenblatt).
 
Ich bin schon sehr gespannt, was als nächstes passiert. Eines weiss ich aber jetzt schon: Für einen Alpencross, oder eine Mehrtagestour werde ich das Bike sicher nie verwenden. Schade eigentlich, denn ganau dafür hatte ich es gekauft. All diese Probleme trüben die Freude über die guten Fahreigenschaften komplett. Zum derzeitgen Zeitpunkt muss ich leider sagen: nie wieder BMC.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Jackbeth (19. Mai 2010)

Ja, das nervt extrem, das glaub ich dir . Bei mir hält sichs glücklicherweise noch in Grenzen. Abgesehen vom Umwerfer und der Zugverlegung kann ich mich nicht beschweren. Ich überlege ob ich nächstes Jahr auf 2x10 umsteige. Vorausgesetzt, der neue Umwerfer passt .



ueberschall schrieb:


> Auch die sonstige Verabeitungsqualität ist nicht besonders, viele Schweißnähte sind durchgebrannt


Was sind durchgebrannte Schweißnähte? Ist das nur hässlich oder hat das auch funktionalen Nachteil? Wie sieht das aus?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. Mai 2010)

Das ist, wenn du z.B. im Sattelrohr die Schweißnaht noch innen erkennst. Wenn´s nicht gescheit ausgerieben ist, kriegst die Stütze schon nicht rein, bzw. zu zerkratzt sie dir total oder scheuerst sie sogar an. Hat also durchaus einen funktionellen Nachteil. Wenn das gescheit ausgerieben ist, sieht man es möglicherweise garnicht mehr. Ein schön geschweißtes Rad ist innen glatt wie ein Kinderpopo (z.B. mein altes Rotwild).


----------



## ueberschall (20. Mai 2010)

Jackbeth schrieb:


> Was sind durchgebrannte Schweißnähte? Ist das nur hässlich oder hat das auch funktionalen Nachteil? Wie sieht das aus?



Wie Pfadfinderin schon beschrieben hat: Wenn der Schweißer zulange an der Schweißnaht herumbrät dann brennt sich diese nach innen durch, also z.B. da, wo das Oberrohr an das Sattelrohr angeschweißt ist, geht die Schweißnaht bis ins Sattelrohr hinein. Gleiches gilt für das Steuerrohr und das Tretlagergehäuse.  Einen funktionellen Nachteil hat es dann, wenn dadurch die Struktur des Rohres geschwächt wird, dann kann es zu Brüchen an diesen Stellen kommen. Leider sieht man das bei Taiwan Rahmen relativ häufig, sollte aber bei einem hochwertigen Rahmen nicht vorkommen.


----------



## Jackbeth (20. Mai 2010)

Alles klar. Danke. Da hab ich wohl Glück gehabt (jedefalls beim Sitzrohr).
Aber ist das nicht ein Garantiefall oder sowas? Ich würde mich da beim Händler beschweren, wenn mir da irgendwas im Sitzrohr drin die Sattelstütze verkratzt.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. Mai 2010)

Ha, viel Glück!
Bei meinem 1. Steppi-Rahmen war das nämlich auch so und da durfte ich mich mit dem Händler auch noch rumstreiten, ob das nun so gehört und sein darf oder nicht. Gottseidank war grad ein Vertreter von einem Hersteller oder sowas da, der mir dann bestätigt hat, dass das nicht so sein soll. Dann hat der tolle Amazing Shop den Rahmen bei Steppenwolf reklamiert. Für die war das kein Thema, hab einen anderen bekommen. Wenn du dich nicht auskennst und den Mund aufmachst, versuchen sie dir alles anzudrehen, vielleicht wissen die Händler es manchmal wirklich auch nicht besser. Aber grundsätzlich sollte das eigentlich eine Frage der Qualitätskontrolle des Herstellers sein, damit so Schrott garnicht erst in den Handel kommt.
Garantie ist auch schön und gut, aber wenn du dir den Rahmen selber zusammenbaust, darfst du ihn im Garantiefall auch wieder selber zerlegen und einschicken / zum Händler tragen, von der Wartezeit ohne Bike mal ganz abgesehen. Wenn das kurz vor dem Bikeurlaub passiert, mehr als ärgerlich und das nur, weil bei der Herstellung geschlampt wurde. Eine "Mobilitätsgarantie" beim Radl gibts ja leider noch nicht ;-)


----------



## Jackbeth (21. Mai 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ha, viel Glück!


 Das ist mir ja grad sowieso noch hold, jedenfalls was mein Fahrrad angeht. Und ich verneige mich vor meinem Glück in inniger Dankbarkeit, damit es sichs nicht anders überlegt .


Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Garantie ist auch schön und gut, aber wenn du dir den Rahmen selber zusammenbaust, darfst du ihn im Garantiefall auch wieder selber zerlegen und einschicken / zum Händler tragen, von der Wartezeit ohne Bike mal ganz abgesehen. Wenn das kurz vor dem Bikeurlaub passiert, mehr als ärgerlich und das nur, weil bei der Herstellung geschlampt wurde. Eine "Mobilitätsgarantie" beim Radl gibts ja leider noch nicht ;-)



Ärgerlich finde ich es in jedem Fall. Wie mit jedem anderen störenden Herstellungsfehler auch. Das mit dem selbst Zusammenbauen, da haste natürlich Recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghia (12. Juni 2010)

Servus...

da ich mir gerade einen 08er Trailfox 01 Rahmen gekauft habe und das gute stück jetzt so langsam aufbauen will dachte ich mir ich stell das gute Stück einfach mal hier rein um mal ein paar anregungen zwecks aufbau zu erhalten. 





Die Parts die momentan daran verbaut sind sind nur dran um mal die Proportionen im zusammengebauten Zustand abzuchecken.

Bestellt sind XT Kurbel, Umwerfer, Kette, Kasette, Shadow Schaltwerk und SLX Schalthebel.
Es soll mehr ein Fun Bike werden, also nicht für riesen Touren sondern mehr für den Kurzen Tiefflug durch den Wald.

P.S. bei vorschlägen zum aufbau möchte ich keine überteuerten Parts hören, bin nicht gewillt z.b. eine Fox Gabel für 800-900 zu kaufen weil ich einfach den sinn in den Teilen nicht sehe.


----------



## Salzstängeli (20. Juni 2010)

*Mein BMC Trailfox 02 2009 saugt sich bei Regen voll!!*

War die letzten 2 Tage bei starkem Regen unterwegs. Als ich zuhause das Bike auf den Kopf stellen wollte hörte ich im Rahmen eine Flüssigkeit glucksen. Als die Sattelstütze weg war sprudelte ein gutes Glas voll Wasser aus dem Sattelrohr. Sowas hab ich ja noch gar nie erlebt!! Im Sattelrohr habe ich ein geschlitzte (max. 1mm breit) Reduzierhülse und mein Verdacht war gestern, dass durch diesen Schlitz das Wasser eindringt. Drum habe ich für heute die Hülse gedreht, damit der Schlitz nach vorne zeigt. Hatte keinen Effekt.

Gibt es welche unter euch die auch dieses Problem haben??


----------



## Jackbeth (20. Juni 2010)

Als ichs eben mal umgedreht hatte, waren auch ein paar Tropfen Wasser drin, aber nicht viel. Weiß jetzt nicht, wieviel schon verdunstet ist. Ich werde nach der nächsten Regenausfahrt nochmal drauf achten.


----------



## zinchen (22. Juni 2010)

ueberschall schrieb:


> Das 2010er TF01 steht mit 11,8 KG im Spec von BMC. Ich komme bei meinem Bike mit fast gleicher Ausstattung (XT /Talas /Crossmax ST) auf ca. 12,9 Kg. Selbst wenn ich das Gewicht für die Pedale und das Mehrgewicht für die Alberts abziehe, dann sind das immer noch deutlich über 12kg.
> 
> Die Angaben sind aber kürzlich offenbar von BMC geändert worden, urspünglich stand das billiger ausgestattete TF (das mit der Alivio Kurbel) da auch mit 11,8 kg drin.


 
Also ich weiss ja nicht, welche Waage du benutzt, aber ich komme mit meinem TF01 (ebenfall Mavic Crossmax, XT und Fot Talas) INKLUSIVE Joblin Remote Sattelstütze auf 12.5kg.....ich denke das kommt hin, schliesslich (für alle die es noch nicht wissen) wird das Gewicht immer ohne Pedale angegeben....


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. Juni 2010)

Das schreibt Überschall doch auch, dass das Gewicht MIT Pedalen ist. Aber, wenn du von 12,9 kg 400g für die Pedale abziehst, bleiben auch 12,5 kg übrig, auf die du ja auch kommst. Das ist eben nicht das Gewicht vom Prospekt. Alle Teile wurden einzeln mit einer geeichten Briefwaage gewogen.
Mich wundert´s, dass du einen XT-Umwerfer bestellst, wenn hier der ganze Fred voll damit ist, dass es mit einem Shimano Umwerfer nicht funktioniert, weil der aufsetzt.


----------



## zinchen (23. Juni 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Das schreibt Überschall doch auch, dass das Gewicht MIT Pedalen ist. Aber, wenn du von 12,9 kg 400g für die Pedale abziehst, bleiben auch 12,5 kg übrig, auf die du ja auch kommst. Das ist eben nicht das Gewicht vom Prospekt. Alle Teile wurden einzeln mit einer geeichten Briefwaage gewogen.
> Mich wundert´s, dass du einen XT-Umwerfer bestellst, wenn hier der ganze Fred voll damit ist, dass es mit einem Shimano Umwerfer nicht funktioniert, weil der aufsetzt.


 
also bei mir funktioniert es einwandfrei. man kann sich auch was einreden wenn du mich fragst.....
P.S. bevor ich mir die Arbeit mache, alle Teile einzeln auf einer geeicheten Briefwaage zu wiegen daumen geh ich in der Zeit lieber raus auf die Trails und dreh ein paar Runden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackbeth (23. Juni 2010)

zinchen schrieb:


> also bei mir funktioniert es einwandfrei.


Hast du das ausprobiert mit Luft ausm Dämpfer lassen und kleinstes Kettenblatt und so, oder ist beim Fahren einfach noch nix passiert? Vielleicht hat BMC den Fehler wirklich behoben. Aber nur bei den 140mm-Modellen.

Hatte irgend jemand mit einem 140mm-Modell aus 2010 das Umwerfer-Problem?
Ueberschall, du hattest von Anfang an einen SRAM-Umwerfer montiert, oder?


----------



## newport82 (25. Juni 2010)

.


----------



## donadi (25. Juni 2010)

Bitte checkt mal eure Lager. 

Ich habe genau das gleiche Problem beim Trailfox 02 von Fahrrad XXL, dass sich die Schraube hinter der Kurbel löst. Bin ebenfalls auf die Idee gekommen die Kurbel abzubauen und mir das mal genauer anzuschauen. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass wenn ich die Lager von Hand drehe diese richtig blocken. Als ob die Laufflächen im Lager richtige Krater hätten. Werde das Ding mal zum Händler schleppen, ist noch keine vier Monate alt.

Ein weiteres Problem ist dass ich die Befestigung Rahmenseitig nicht wegbekomme. Die schwarze Verbindung unten zwischen Hauptrahmen und dem Rahmendreieck ist ja mit vier Schrauben fest. Jeweils eine links und rechts am Hinterbau und eine links und rechts am Hauptrahmen. 

Probleme machen bei mir die Schrauben am Hauptrahmen - die sind echt nicht aufzubekommen. Ich habe schon gesehen dass die Schraube nicht viele versuche mirmacht bevor der Innensechskant rund wird. Habe es dann gelassen. Gibt es da vielleicht ein Mastertrick eine feste Schraube schonend zu lösen?

Lager unten sind übrigens 6900-2RS

Bin jetzt nicht so der Lagerspezialist und würde mal pauschal Lager von SKF einbauen. Aber gibt es da verschiedene Festigkeitsstufen? 6900 ist ja das Modell, 2RS steht für die Dichtungen. Festigkeitswerde werden über diese Bezeichnung ja nicht spezifiziert.


----------



## Bulbiker (12. Juli 2010)

Aua, habe lange nicht mehr hier herein geschaut. War besser so, weil man bekommt ja richtig Angst, wenn man Eure Erfahrungsberichte liest. Ein bisserl hatte ich die auch so schon: mein Fox knarzt und knistert gerne. Hat lange gedauert, bis ich merkte weshalb: der Lärm kommt zum Glück nur aus der Sattelstütze. Aus unerfindlichen Gründen schafft es regelmäßig feiner Staub und Dreck ins Sattelrohr, was dann eben knirscht. Trotz Touren auch im strömenden Regen: Wassereinbruch hatte ich noch nicht zu beklagen. Der Schmutz isoliert wohl wenigstens. Ein sauber ausgeriebenes Sattelrohr habe ich übrigens nur, weil ich beim Fahrrad XXL schon im Laden reklamiert habe: beim ersten Rad aus dem Lager war die Sattelstütze schon verkratzt. 

Abgesehen davon geht es meinem Trailfox den Umständen entsprechend noch gut, d.h. die Lager arbeiten in meinen Augen derzeitig noch richtig. Nach ein paar Monaten im Betrieb beginnt nun sogar die Marzocchi 44Tst2 Gabel richtig zu federn. Am Anfang war sie arg bockig. Über den Dämpfer hinten kann ich mich hingegen nicht beschweren. Traumhaft aufm Trail und bergab. Größtes Manko am Trailfox 02 Modell 2009 ist und bleibt in meinen Augen das Gewicht, das zur UVP ebensowenig paßt wie zur Angabe vom Fahrrad XXL. Nix da mit 12,95kg in Größe M ohne Pedale: 13,5. Mindestens. Für ein 120ger zu viel in meinen Augen. Wenn man das Rad auf sinnvolle 12,5kg tunen will, dann gehen mehrere Hundert  drauf. Für das dann in Summe gezahlte Geld kriegt man sehr ordentliche fertige Fullies anderer Hersteller mit dem gleichen oder sogar besseren Gewicht. Und auch eventuell/wahrscheinlich besserer Verarbeitung. Also ich würde mir den Fox bei aller Liebe nachträglich nicht mehr kaufen. Ich würde auch niemanden mit wenig Kohle zum Kauf raten. Ich fürchte Folgekosten auch für Leute, denen das Gewicht nichts ausmacht: irgendwann ist die Garantie abgelaufen und dann kostet jede Reparatur Geld. Jetzt wo ich ihn aber schon habe, hoffe ich mal das Beste für uns beide. Schön isser ja doch, der Fox.


----------



## sik_at (12. Juli 2010)

da hier nun schon einige negative berichte sind, muss ich mal was positives über mein trailfox schreiben.

mit meinem trailfox habe ich kein einziges der hier aufgezählten probleme - sattelstützenrohr war perfekt ausgerieben, der umwerfer streift nicht am rahmen, der schaltzug (der unter dem tretlager) streift nicht am rahmen, die lager arbeiten alle perfekt und lösen sich auch nicht. das bike knarzt nirgens, die ausstattung (shimano slx) ist grundsolide und ohne experimente - und funktioniert einwandfrei. einzig die scor-teile habe ich schnell ausgetauscht, die wiegen auch ne tonne und sind meiner meinung nach der größte schwachpunkt an dem trailfox.

ich kann nur sagen, dass ich mit dem kauf absolut zufrieden bin. das bike läuft so wie es soll und zieht immer wieder neugierige blicke auf sich. und der hinterbau arbeitet perfekt! zu diesem preis hätte ich mir kein vergleichbares rad kaufen können.


----------



## Jackbeth (13. Juli 2010)

Bulbiker schrieb:


> Aua, habe lange nicht mehr hier herein geschaut. War besser so, weil man bekommt ja richtig Angst, wenn man Eure Erfahrungsberichte liest. Ein bisserl hatte ich die auch so schon: mein Fox knarzt und knistert gerne. Hat lange gedauert, bis ich merkte weshalb: der Lärm kommt zum Glück nur aus der Sattelstütze. Aus unerfindlichen Gründen schafft es regelmäßig feiner Staub und Dreck ins Sattelrohr, was dann eben knirscht. Trotz Touren auch im strömenden Regen: Wassereinbruch hatte ich noch nicht zu beklagen. Der Schmutz isoliert wohl wenigstens. Ein sauber ausgeriebenes Sattelrohr habe ich übrigens nur, weil ich beim Fahrrad XXL schon im Laden reklamiert habe: beim ersten Rad aus dem Lager war die Sattelstütze schon verkratzt.
> 
> Abgesehen davon geht es meinem Trailfox den Umständen entsprechend noch gut, d.h. die Lager arbeiten in meinen Augen derzeitig noch richtig. Nach ein paar Monaten im Betrieb beginnt nun sogar die Marzocchi 44Tst2 Gabel richtig zu federn. Am Anfang war sie arg bockig. Über den Dämpfer hinten kann ich mich hingegen nicht beschweren. Traumhaft aufm Trail und bergab. Größtes Manko am Trailfox 02 Modell 2009 ist und bleibt in meinen Augen das Gewicht, das zur UVP ebensowenig paßt wie zur Angabe vom Fahrrad XXL. Nix da mit 12,95kg in Größe M ohne Pedale: 13,5. Mindestens. Für ein 120ger zu viel in meinen Augen. Wenn man das Rad auf sinnvolle 12,5kg tunen will, dann gehen mehrere Hundert  drauf. Für das dann in Summe gezahlte Geld kriegt man sehr ordentliche fertige Fullies anderer Hersteller mit dem gleichen oder sogar besseren Gewicht. Und auch eventuell/wahrscheinlich besserer Verarbeitung. Also ich würde mir den Fox bei aller Liebe nachträglich nicht mehr kaufen. Ich würde auch niemanden mit wenig Kohle zum Kauf raten. Ich fürchte Folgekosten auch für Leute, denen das Gewicht nichts ausmacht: irgendwann ist die Garantie abgelaufen und dann kostet jede Reparatur Geld. Jetzt wo ich ihn aber schon habe, hoffe ich mal das Beste für uns beide. Schön isser ja doch, der Fox.



Ich sehe das nicht so dramatisch. Für den Preis von 1200 bin ich ziemlich zufrieden. Da hat man noch ordentlich Platz zum Tunen und einen sehr gut funktionierenden Hinterbau. Was mir zum Beispiel gut gefällt, ist, dass die Felgen 20mm Innenweite haben, ok, die Naben sind dafür Schrott. Aber solange sie noch Laufen...
Ich hatte aber auch das Glück, nicht von erheblichen Verarbeitungsfehlern betroffen zu sein. 
Das mit dem Gewicht ist natürlich nicht in Ordnung. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass die Masse der übrigen Hersteller da wesentlich weniger schummelt (und wenn sie, um Gewicht zu sparen, 17mm-Felgen an ein All-Mountain bauen). Dass deine Marz jetzt besser läuft gibt mir Hoffnung, aber ich glaube, ich werde sie früher oder später sowieso tauschen.


----------



## donadi (16. Juli 2010)

Dramatisch sehe ich das ja auch nicht, man darf den Kaufpreis des Bikes nicht vergessen. Für top Geld bekommt man einfach eine super VPP Basis mit viel Potenzial. 

Lagerprobleme hören sich ja auch immer ganz wild an, aber bei einem Lagerpreis von 2EUR/Stück bei SKF ist das "Problem" wohl auch nicht so wild.
Der lockeren Schraube rückt man mit Loctite auf die Pelle und gut ist. Hätte das gleich der Hersteller gemacht, hätts nicht einmal jemand bemerkt dass die eine Neigung zum losdrehen hat.

Ansonsten ist das Teil ja echt super, moderne Geometrie, sensiebler Hinterbau und die Gabel vorne ist auch ok, sie braucht nur etwas länger als die anderen um mal smoother zu werden. Selbst von den Alexrims DP20 bin ich positiv überrascht.

Im grunde gibt es zwei Wege - entweder gleich 3000EUR auf den Tisch legen und was 100%es kaufen oder hier eine top Basis mit viel Tuningpotenzial holen und nach belieben und Geldbeutel austoben.

In diesem Sinne, viel Spaß mit dem Trailfox. Ich werde es jetzt erstmal in Riva hertreiben, man sieht sich 

Übrigens - das Trailfox 02 in der Fahrrad-XXL Variante steht im Meckis Schaufenster für 2300EUR!!!!!!!!! Auch noch als "Oferta"....


----------



## Jockelmatz (17. Juli 2010)

Ich habe hier länger nichts mehr geschrieben wg. eines möglichen Rechtsstreits, zu dem es aber nicht mehr kam. 
Nachdem ich fast alle hier erwähnten Mängel am eigenen Rahmen (NP 2000,-) erlebt hatte (plus einem zu stark ausgeriebenen Sattelrohr mit ständig rutschender Stütze und penetranten Geräuschen) habe ich beim Händler nach der zweiten Nachbesserung auf Wandlung und Rückgabe bestanden und nach längerer Zeit schliesslich Erfolg gehabt. 

Bei den von Euch bezahlten Sonderpreisen kann man sicher über einiges hinwegsehen, aber bei den aufgerufenen OVPs ist die Geduld eben auch mal erschöpft. 
Trotzdem Euch noch viele schöne Touren, schliesslich ist der Hinterbau einer der besten auf dem Markt!


----------



## Jackbeth (17. Juli 2010)

Nur zu verständlich. Was hast du fürn Bike als Ersatz?


----------



## Jockelmatz (17. Juli 2010)

Fahre jetzt ein Ibis Mojo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackbeth (17. Juli 2010)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Ibis Mojo


----------



## donadi (4. August 2010)

Also ich komme gerade vom Gardasee. Wir waren mit drei BMC´s unterwegs.

1x Trailfox 02
1x Fourstroke 02
1x Supertrail 01

Keins der Bikes hat irgend ein Problem gehabt und wir haben die echt nicht geschont. War schon ein böses geschredder teiweise. 

Dosso dei Roveri, Monte Brione DH, Tremalzo verschärfte Abfahrtsvariante, Ponale als Sprungparadies 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/8341 


Meine Mavic XM819 UST am TF02 sind nicht mehr die fitesten nach den Aktionen - hin und wieder machen die Speichen komische Geräusche, allerdings waren die davor schon gebraucht und Bikepark geschädigt. 
Aber sonst, alles absolut top in Ordnung und selbst die MZ 44 TST2 am Trailfox 02 spricht inzwischen Sensibel an, man muss sie einfach nur ein paar tausend Abfahrtsmeter ordentlich treten


----------



## mystic83 (9. August 2010)

was hat den das bmc supertrail für einen gabeschaft?


----------



## donadi (9. August 2010)

mystic83 schrieb:


> was hat den das bmc supertrail für einen gabeschaft?




1 1/8" durchgehend.


----------



## mystic83 (9. August 2010)

danke!


----------



## aZjdY (24. August 2010)

Hier ist mal mein BMC Supertrail01 mit Shimano Saint Upgrade.

Fox DHX 5.0 folgt 

















Lieben Gruß


----------



## Nothing85 (24. August 2010)

und hat noch kein dreck gesehen....!


----------



## aZjdY (24. August 2010)

Doch jede Menge schon


----------



## #easy# (24. August 2010)

hier mal mein neuer Umbau/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salzstängeli (24. August 2010)

Hier noch ein kleiner Tipp zum Thema "lösende Lagerschraube:

Wie schon geschrieben wurde kommt man u.a. beim TF 02 2009 an eine Lagerschraube nur ran, wenn man die Kurbel ausbaut. Darum habe ich mir die Position der aufgedruckten Drehmomentangabe gemerkt (bei mir auf 1 Uhr). Nun reicht mir ein Blick um festzustellen, ob sich die Schraube am lösen ist.


----------



## Wurzlsepp (24. August 2010)

Hi,

zum Trailfox 02 (2009) hätte ich auch ein paar Fragen. Ich habe das Rad jetzt seit mehreren Monaten und ist mit Abstand der genialste Fully-Rahmen, den ich je gefahren bin (nicht, dass das so viele wären ).
Ein paar Kleinigkeiten stören die ungetrübte Freude aber doch. Alle habe ich bereits (teils mehrfach) beim Händler (Fahrrad-XXL) moniert und sie wurden "behoben", leider mit meist wenig Erfolg.

1) Knacken:
Am störendsten ist ein für mich nicht genau ortbares Knacken aus dem Mittelbereich. Es tritt v.a. bei starker Belastung auf, also bei Anstiegen oder richtigem "Reinlegen" in die Pedale. Bei normalem leichtem Kurbeln oder gar Leerlauf hört man nichts. Es scheint sowohl unabhängig von der Lockout-Position des Dämpfers als auch von der Sitzhaltung (knackt auch beim Fahren im Stehen), also dürfte es schon mal nicht die Sattelstange sein.
Das Tretlager wurde bereits von der Werkstatt geprüft und neu geschmiert - keine Änderung. Alle Schrauben der Federung habe ich bereits testweise anzuziehen versucht ((noch) kein Drehmo im Haus) - sie scheinen fest genug. Die beiden Schrauben direkt am Dämpfer habe testweise auch etwas gelockert, was das Ganze evtl. etwas zu verbessern schien, aber nicht für lange; zudem schienen sie mir dann sehr locker, fast nur noch handfest.

Kann irgendjemand hier mir vielleicht einen Tipp geben, was man sonst noch prüfen könnte, oder idealerweise gleich, woran es liegt?

2) Schaltung:
Die SLX ist meine erste neue 9fach-Schaltung. Ich bin mit dem Schaltverhalten überhaupt nicht zufrieden, und habe schon zigmal nachgestellt. Nach kurzer Zeit tritt immer dasselbe Problem auf: Funktioniert das Schaltwerk auf einem Kettenblatt halbwegs gut, hakt es bei einem anderen. Man muss häufig "überschalten", um auf ein anderes Ritzel zu kommen, auch das Runterschalten hängt oft. Hier hat die Werkstatt ebenfalls schon zweimal nachgbessert (und ich auch noch ein drittes Mal nach den entsprechenden Anleitungen im Internet). Immer wenn es halbwegs o.k. schien, verschlechterte es sich nach sehr kurzer Zeit wieder. Zudem läuft die Kette _nie_ komplett ohne Probleme durch alle Gänge, nicht mal nach direkt neuem Einstellen.
Ist das normal bei einer 9fach-Schaltung der SLX-Klasse? Wenn nicht, woran könnte es noch liegen? Längung der Züge (Rad hat nur ca. 4-500km auf dem Buckel), verbogenes Schaltauge (keine Drops, keine Stürze), sonstiges?
Einen Fehler ab Werk würde ich gar nicht ausschließen, zumal ich das Rad trotz Endabnahme durch den Händler in einem teils nicht wirklich brauchbaren Zustand erhalten hatte (Headset hatte mehrere Milimeter Spiel, Umwerferzug war nicht befestigt, Vorderradbremse war nicht richtig ausgerichtet, etc.).
Mein Vergleichsmodell ist dabei mein altes Giant-Starrbike, was noch eine 7fach Deore-DX hat. Das ist mittlerweile über 15 Jahre alt und hat erst in den letzten ein, zwei Jahren angefangen, nicht mehr so präzise zu schalten (mit Originalzügen). Würde die SLX nur halb so gut laufen, wäre ich schon glücklich...

3) Bremsen:
Die Vorderbremse "flattert" bei schnelleren Geschwindigkeiten, als ob man ein Blatt Papier in die Speichen hält, oder die Bremsscheibe irgendwelche regelmäßigen Aussparungen hätte. Auch scheint sie mir etwas schwächer als die am Hinterrad. Zuletzt wirken beide für mich unterdimensioniert, und ich meine, dass meine alten Hayes 9 auch mit 180er Scheiben etwas kräftiger zugepackt hätten - kann das vielleicht jemand bestätigen (oder eben nicht)? Groß umbauen möchte ich das Rad eigentlich nur, wenn es absolut nötig ist.


Auch wenn es jetzt vermutlich nicht so klingt, bin ich aber vollkommen begeistert von dem Rahmen und will ihn eigentlich nie wieder hergeben . Allerdings macht mich vor allem das Knacken wahnsinnig; ich habe ihn jetzt schon zigmal auf irgendwelche verborgenen Risse untersucht, weil sich einfach keine Ursache finden lässt, und es teilweise wirklich brutal klingt (etwa so, als ob eine mit Gewalt festgedrehte Schraube noch etwas fester gedreht wird).

Wenn irgendjemand helfen könnte, wäre das klasse. Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Salzstängeli (25. August 2010)

Wurzlsepp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> zum Trailfox 02 (2009) hätte ich auch ein paar Fragen. Ich habe das Rad jetzt seit mehreren Monaten und ist mit Abstand der genialste Fully-Rahmen, den ich je gefahren bin (nicht, dass das so viele wären ).
> Ein paar Kleinigkeiten stören die ungetrübte Freude aber doch. Alle habe ich bereits (teils mehrfach) beim Händler (Fahrrad-XXL) moniert und sie wurden "behoben", leider mit meist wenig Erfolg.
> ...



1) Auf Knacken bin ich auch top allergisch (habe aber bis jetzt Glück). Um wirklich auszuschliessen, dass es nicht vom Sattelrohr/stütze kommt würde ich mal ohne Sattelstütze fahren und schauen ob es knackt. Wenns nur beim treten knackt Pedalen und Kettenblätter nachziehen. Dämpferaufnahme fetten.  Beim starken anziehen der div. Schwingenschrauben wäre ich vorsichtig. Die 2010 Bikes haben dort neu nämlich 5 NM und nicht mehr 8.

2) Die SLX Indexierung finde ich auch nicht super präzise. Ich vermute, dass die modische Kabelverlegung am Unterrohr mit ultralanger Hülle auch dazu beiträgt. Sonst mal den festen Sitz der Kassette kontrollieren (hat sich bei mir schon ein paar mal gelöst).

3) Verstehe nicht, was du mit flattern meinst. Ich habe nur das "Problem" dass bei nur leichtem Bremsdruck die Verzögerung wie stottert. Ich sehe das an den Gabelbeinen, die dann vibrieren. Die SLX Bremse finde ich auch nicht sehr bissig. Die im Unterschied zur XT geteilten Bremsbacken sind wohl daran schuld. Ich bin ja nur gerade 63 kg aber bei langen steilen Abfahrten wünschte ich mir mehr Bremspower. Ich versuche jeweils nicht zu lange ununterbrochen auf der Bremse zu stehen sondern kurze Bremsimpulse zu geben. "Probleme" habe ich nur mit der vorderen Bremsscheibe, wo die Nieten mittlerweile ein leichtes Spiel aufweisen.

Würde mal die Beläge und die Scheibe mit PP Alkohol entfetten.


----------



## Jackbeth (25. August 2010)

Wurzlsepp schrieb:


> 1) Knacken:
> Am störendsten ist ein für mich nicht genau ortbares Knacken aus dem Mittelbereich. Es tritt v.a. bei starker Belastung auf, also bei Anstiegen oder richtigem "Reinlegen" in die Pedale. Bei normalem leichtem Kurbeln oder gar Leerlauf hört man nichts. Es scheint sowohl unabhängig von der Lockout-Position des Dämpfers als auch von der Sitzhaltung (knackt auch beim Fahren im Stehen), also dürfte es schon mal nicht die Sattelstange sein.
> Das Tretlager wurde bereits von der Werkstatt geprüft und neu geschmiert - keine Änderung. Alle Schrauben der Federung habe ich bereits testweise anzuziehen versucht ((noch) kein Drehmo im Haus) - sie scheinen fest genug. Die beiden Schrauben direkt am Dämpfer habe testweise auch etwas gelockert, was das Ganze evtl. etwas zu verbessern schien, aber nicht für lange; zudem schienen sie mir dann sehr locker, fast nur noch handfest.
> 
> Kann irgendjemand hier mir vielleicht einen Tipp geben, was man sonst noch prüfen könnte, oder idealerweise gleich, woran es liegt?



Hallo,

das Problem mit dem Knacken hatte ich auch. Bei mir war es so, dass es sogar im "Stehen" (also wenn das Vorderrad an der Wand war z.B.) geknackt hat, wenn ich nur die Pedale ordentlich belastet habe. Im Freilauf war nix zu hören. Daraufhin habe ich mir das entsprechende Werkzeug gekauft und die Kurbel und das Innenlager ausgebaut, gesäubert und neu gefettet. Hat nix gebracht. Knack, Knack... *nerv* ... Irgendwann habe ich in meiner Verzweiflung das Hinterrad meiner Freundin bei mir eingesetzt und das Knacken war weg. Dann hab ich mein Hinterrad wieder eingebaut und das Knacken war immernoch weg...


----------



## KongoApe (25. August 2010)

Salzstängeli schrieb:


> Würde mal die Beläge und die Scheibe mit PP Alkohol entfetten.



 und wo bekommt man das Zeug schmierfähig am besten her? Apotheke? (Polypropylen) Danke


----------



## donadi (25. August 2010)

Ich will mal meine Lösungsansätze mitteilen. Inzwischen war das Bike zwei mal am Gardasee mit heftigen Trails / Anfahrten und zwei mal im Bikepark habe ich es auch ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste getrieben. Dann habe ich ja noch ein weiteres TF02 2009, ein Fourstroke und drei Supertrails und ein Shiver im Zugriff. 

Eins der Supertrails und eins der Trailfox knackt auch. Das ist aber auf jeden Fall die Sattelstütze, die bei allen Modellen eh nicht so der Knaller ist. Die Aufnahme ist einfach mist - wenn man mal eine verkorkste Landung nach einem Sprung produziert kann es auch durchaus passieren, dass der Sattel nach hinten Rutscht weil die Aufnahme nicht genug Klemmkraft hat.

Zur Schaltung kann ich nur positives sagen, sowohl zu SLX wie auch zu der XT beim fourstroke und einem Trailfox. Die SLX hat größere Schaltwege während die XT ultraknackig ist, aber davon abgesehen passt bei allen die Präzision, trotz langen durchgehend verlegten Leitungen. Also in dem einen hier beschriebenen Fall muss der Wurm woanders liegen.

Bremse:

entlüften!!! Als erstes entlüften. Bei fast allen bikes bis auf das Fourstroke war Luft im System was abgesehen vom etwas teigigen Druckpunkt auch zu einer verminderten Bremsleistung geführt hat. 
Und dann nicht vergessen die Bremse richtig einzubremsen. Von der Produktion sind noch Lösemittel und anderer Schrott auf den Belägen und den Scheiben - das muss erstmal ausdampfen. 
Magura hat mal eine Anleitung zum richtigen Einbremsen bereitgestellt. War irgenwie so:

30 (!!!) mal aus mittlerer Geschwindigkeit kurz und heftig bis zum Stillstand bremsen. Das schnell hintereinander, damit die Bremse richtig heiss wird. 
Danach aus hoher Geschwindigkeit (bergab) die Bremse mit mittlerem druck schleiffen lassen, was man ja sonst nicht macht, es geht darum die Temperatur weiter hoch zu treiben. Das zwei bis drei mal wiederholen.
Man merkt dann relativ schnell wie die Bremspower zunimmt. 

Das mit den geteilten Bremsbacken stimmt schon, die XT hat durch die einteilige Bauweise mehr Steifigkeit, was sich in einem besseren Druckpunkt niederschlägt. Für die reine Bremspower sind aber eher die Reibwerte zwischen Scheibe und Belag interessant. 

Reinigen kann man die Bremsscheiben mit handelsüblichem KFZ Bremsenreiniger. Doch vorsicht beim Umgang, das Zeug ist die reinste Giftbrühe. Am besten auf ein Tuch sprühen und dann die Scheibe damit sauber machen.

Und passt beim fetten der Kette und Gabeldeo Aktionen auf. Da bekommt die Bremsscheibe gerne was ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salzstängeli (25. August 2010)

KongoApe schrieb:


> und wo bekommt man das Zeug schmierfähig am besten her? Apotheke? (Polypropylen) Danke



Sorry, ist natürlich nicht PP Alkohol  sondern Isopropyl Alkohol. In der Schweiz kriegst du das in der Apotheke.


----------



## KongoApe (25. August 2010)

Salzstängeli schrieb:


> Sorry, ist natürlich nicht PP Alkohol  sondern Isopropyl Alkohol. In der Schweiz kriegst du das in der Apotheke.



i.O. Isopropanol ( Apotheke; eh klar. Bei den Russen evtl. im Supermercator? )


----------



## Wurzlsepp (25. August 2010)

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Antworten!

Ich bin gerade am Durchtesten der einzelnen Vorschläge wegen des Knackens. Die Sattelstütze ist es schon mal nicht (knackt auch ohne), die Kassette konnte fast 1 Umdrehung fester gezogen werden, es knackt aber immer noch, dito Pedale. Das Hinterrad meiner Freundin konnte ich leider nicht ausprobieren, da sich eine Dreigangnabe an dem Rad gar nicht gut machen würde . Mehrfaches Aus- und wieder Einbauen allein bringt leider keine Besserung. 

Kurbeln und Dämpfer habe ich gerade ausgebaut und angesehen. So richtig begeisternd sieht das für mich nicht aus: Die Buchsenaußenseiten und die untere Aufnahme wirken etwas angeschlagen, allerdings habe ich damit nicht viel Erfahrung. Abgesehen davon fehlt eine Scheibe für die Dämpferschraube (obere hatte zwei, untere nur eine). Ausgebaut habe ich die Buchsen selbst nicht.
V.a. in die oberen Buchsenaußenseiten hat sich offenbar richtig etwas reingefressen. Fett habe ich dort nirgendwo gefunden, und der Lack ist unten teilweise stark eingedrückt/bröckelt ab. Kann, soll, muss das so sein? 

































Dazu gleich die Frage: Was womit fetten? Und reicht/geht "Titanfett Hochleistungsfett weiß von Hanseline" (das ist nämlich das einzige, was ich hier rumstehen habe)?

Schaltung und v.a. Bremsen (keine Ahnung vom Entlüften, da muss ich mich erst mal schlau machen) spare ich mir erst mal auf, bis das Knacken weg ist. Sonst komme ich gar nicht mehr zum Fahren .
Was das Geräusch der Bremsen angeht, ist das schwer zu beschreiben, eine Art "fft-fft-fft-fft-fft-fft", also kein durchgehend gleichbleibendes Schleifen, sondern eher pulsierend.

Danke nochmal!


----------



## Jackbeth (25. August 2010)

Wurzlsepp schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die ganzen Antworten!
> 
> Ich bin gerade am Durchtesten der einzelnen Vorschläge wegen des Knackens. Die Sattelstütze ist es schon mal nicht (knackt auch ohne), die Kassette konnte fast 1 Umdrehung fester gezogen werden, es knackt aber immer noch, dito Pedale. Das Hinterrad meiner Freundin konnte ich leider nicht ausprobieren, da sich eine Dreigangnabe an dem Rad gar nicht gut machen würde . Mehrfaches Aus- und wieder Einbauen allein bringt leider keine Besserung.



Dann probier doch ein anderes Rad z.B. das von deinem alten Bike, wenns keine zu große Scheibe hat. Zu kleine oder gar keine Scheibe ist für den Test egal, glaub ich. Nur nicht die hintere Bremse betätigen.


----------



## Wurzlsepp (25. August 2010)

Ach ja, klar! Da muss ich zwar noch ein bisschen warten, weil das Rad gerade knapp 100km weg steht, aber das mache ich.

Noch was zu den Buchsen: Jetzt habe ich sie doch noch ausgebaut, und v.a. die oberen Lager sehen gar nicht gut aus - die rötliche Beschichtung ist teilweise praktisch komplett runter und die Buchsen selbst hatten Metallabrieb auf den Seiten, die die Beschichtung berühren. Auch hier die Frage: Ist das so normal nach 4-500km, bzw. noch trag-/fahrbar?


----------



## donadi (25. August 2010)

Soweit ich weiss werden die Buchsen reingepresst/dreht, steht genauer in der Fox Anleitung. Denn diese Buchsen bewegen sich danach nicht sondern bieten die Gleitlagerung für den Bolzen, der dann durchläuft.

Somit könnte diese Abschrammung der roten Beschichtung (Montagehilfe?) vom erstmaligem reindrehen der Buchsen kommen. Ebenso der Abrieb.

Es gibt einen Anbieter von Nadellagern für die Dämpfer, soll wunder wirken. Die werden an Stelle dieser Buchsen reingemacht - liegt irgendwo bei 20$ oder so. Aber ich finde die Seite nicht mehr. Wenn du es eh schon soweit offen hast, wäre das eine super Gelegenheit gleich die Nadellager rein zu machen.

Super Bilder übrigens!


----------



## Salzstängeli (25. August 2010)

donadi schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss werden die Buchsen reingepresst/dreht, steht genauer in der Fox Anleitung. Denn diese Buchsen bewegen sich danach nicht sondern bieten die Gleitlagerung für den Bolzen, der dann durchläuft.
> 
> Somit könnte diese Abschrammung der roten Beschichtung (Montagehilfe?) vom erstmaligem reindrehen der Buchsen kommen. Ebenso der Abrieb.
> 
> ...



Guckst du hier:

http://enduroforkseals.com/id275.html


----------



## donadi (25. August 2010)

Ja, genau. Die war es.

Weiss jemand welches Kit genau für die Trailfox 02 / 2009 passt?


----------



## Salzstängeli (25. August 2010)

donadi schrieb:


> Ja, genau. Die war es.
> 
> Weiss jemand welches Kit genau für die Trailfox 02 / 2009 passt?



Die beiden ersten mit 22mm Einbaubreite.

Sonst guckst du hier:

http://enduroforkseals.com/id276.html


----------



## donadi (26. August 2010)

Richtig. Ich habe noch nebenher eine Anfrage direkt bei den Jungs gestartetn - hier die Antwort:


-----
Hi, Adrian:

Thanks for contacting us.  Even though the 2009 is not specifically listed, it's just like the 08 and 10 that are listed: each end uses 22mm hardware.  The rocker end is by far the most critical, but the frame mount end is the same (NBKRWC22).

Best regards,

Chris

Chris Streeter
Real World Cycling, LLC
[email protected]
http://www.enduroforkseals.com 
Phone:  (877) 363-8761
-----


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salzstängeli (26. August 2010)

donadi schrieb:


> Richtig. Ich habe noch nebenher eine Anfrage direkt bei den Jungs gestartetn - hier die Antwort:
> 
> 
> -----
> ...



Stimmt. Da sich der Dämpfer am Rockerarm ja viel mehr dreht als am Rahmen reicht die Sparversion mit nur einem Set in der Praxis wohl aus. Perfektionisten leisten sich natürlich zwei 

Wäre mal Zeit, dass Fox diese Steinzeithülsen durch ne saubere Lösung wie bei dt-swiss ersetzt.


----------



## Superbärt (30. August 2010)

Hi, I'm new here, and I've bought a 2009 BMC Trailfox 01 frame. Waiting for the build kit right now. 

As I found this thread between ordering and receiving the frame, I was very anxious about receiving it, wanted to know if the before mentioned problems were also apaarent on my frame. 

And the list is there:
PM boltholes of the rearbrake not drilled spot-on, so the brake caliper is not completely loose when you loosen the bolts, thus alligning the brake is not as easy as it could have been. 
With shock detached, and XT front mech installed, it's clear that I will need a X9 frontmech as well, cage touches the chainstay. 
But the worst problem: the bad quality of the grinding in the seatpost, It surely looks like an apprentice has been welding these frames. Almost the complete weld of toptube-seattube is welded through the seattube. It surely looks a little less strong, since the seattubes has been perforated as you might say. It's not unsafe, but really isn't like I've ever seen before. And the result is that the seatpost wouldn't fit properly. Since I've read this post before receiving the frame, I was aware fo this problem, and I have grinded down the seattube with an old aluminium post, but I can imagine how my Syntace P6 carbon would have looked like if I hadn't known. 

All in all quality control in the BMC factory not the best apparently, at least it wasn't with this batch of frames. But all of these problems are easily solved, fortunately.

For the rest, the frame looks stunning! A beauty, and the quality of the decals and the coating is superb! As well is the overall feel of the frame, so I'm still one happy customer, but I've sent BMC an email, that QC is something to remember for them. 

I'm now at home with a major knee injury, so I'm not in a rush to built the bike. 

If someone is planning to buy the bearing kits from Enduro, I am going to purchase them as well, so we might consider buying them together, to share customs and shipping from USA (I'm from Netherlands)
I will put them on before I build the bike, since the bushingsystem Fox now uses is really outdated, and I want the bike to be perfect, and the rear triangle binding because of sticking bushings is far from perfect..


(you can just keep writing Deutsch, I can read it, I just cant type it very fast)


----------



## ueberschall (6. September 2010)

Hallo Leute,

nach langer Zeit hab ich gerade mal wieder bei diesem Fred vorbeigeschaut, da hat sich ja einiges getan.

@Jockelmatz
Vermutlich eine weise Eintscheidung sich von dem Teil zu trennen. Ich seh das ganz genauso wie Du, bei 1200 Euro für ein Komplettbike kann man über Einiges hinwegsehen, aber bei den Listepreisen von BMC muss einfach alles passen.

@Superbärt
Ich hatte genau die gleichen Probleme wie Du. Ich habe mittlerweile ein Lagerkit von RWC an der oberen Dämpferaufnahme montiert, (nochmal danke für den Tipp Salzstängli)  seitdem ist das Knacken vom Dämpfer weg und Hinterbau spricht auch sensibler an. Wichtig zu wissen ist, dass man um das Lagerkit zu installeren, die silberne Metallhülse aus dem Dämpfer herauspressen muss, was ohne entsprechendes Werkzeug schwierig ist. Das RWC Lagerkit macht einen sehr guten Eindruck, allerdings hat die Firma meine Bestellung ohne Rechnung und Zollaufkleber als normales Paket verschickt, was natürlich erstmal beim Zoll hängengeblieben ist und vom Zollamt abgeholt werden musste, lästig.

Ansonsten fährt mein Trailfox, nachdem ich alle Lagerschrauben mit Schraubensicherung behandelt habe, derzeit stressfrei, ich hoffe das bleibt auch so. Allerdings bin ich diese Saison aufgrund des miesen Wetters und beruflichem Stress längst nicht soviel gefahren, wie sonst.


----------



## Salzstängeli (6. September 2010)

ueberschall schrieb:


> Wichtig zu wissen ist, dass man um das Lagerkit zu installeren, die silberne Metallhülse aus dem Dämpfer herauspressen muss, was ohne entsprechendes Werkzeug schwierig ist.



Weist du ob man die Foxbuchse rausdrücken kann indem man die RWC Nadellagerbuchse reindrückt?


----------



## ueberschall (7. September 2010)

Das hab ich garnicht erst probiert, da ich Angst hatte, dann das Lager zu beschädigen. Die Seitenwände sehen nicht so stabil aus. Ich hab in der Arbeit eine Handhebelstanze und hab ein Werkzeug gefunden, welches genau auf die Fox Buchse gepasst hat. Damit hab ich das dann vorsichtig rausgedrückt. Das braucht ganz schön Power und man muss tierisch aufpassen, dass man den Dämpfer nicht beschädigt. Am einfachsten wär das warscheinlich mit den Werkzeugen die RWC anbieten, aber die sind ganz schön teuer. Also vielleicht besser im Schop machen lassen, oder irgendwas basteln.


----------



## micast (18. September 2010)

Hallo, ich habe im Tech Bereich einen Thread zur richtigen Rahmenhöhenfindung beim Trailfox gestartet, aber vlt kann mir hier einer helfen:
Ich möchte mir ein Trailfox tf03 Rahmenkit kaufen , aber weiß nicht ob ich M (46) oder L (50) nehmen soll. Bin vorher 48er Rahmen von Haibike gefahren...
Ich bin 1,78m groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 78cm. Ich tendiere zum M Rahmen, aber treffe ich damit auch die richtige Entscheidung? Danke für jede Hilfe.


----------



## Jackbeth (18. September 2010)

micast schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe im Tech Bereich einen Thread zur richtigen Rahmenhöhenfindung beim Trailfox gestartet, aber vlt kann mir hier einer helfen:
> Ich möchte mir ein Trailfox tf03 Rahmenkit kaufen , aber weiß nicht ob ich M (46) oder L (50) nehmen soll. Bin vorher 48er Rahmen von Haibike gefahren...
> Ich bin 1,78m groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 78cm. Ich tendiere zum M Rahmen, aber treffe ich damit auch die richtige Entscheidung? Danke für jede Hilfe.



Hallo, bei deiner sehr kurzen Schrittänge im Verhältnis zur Körpergröße hast du einen recht langen Oberkörper, was für ein längeres Oberrohr spricht. Aber andererseits wirst du beim L nicht viel Überstandshöhe haben. Ich bin bei 180cm und 84cm Schrittlänge mit Größe L sehr zufrieden (TF 2009), wobei die Überstandshöhe schon fast an der Grenze ist. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob deins genau die gleiche Geo hat (bei mir enstpricht L einer Rahmenhöhe von 49,5cm), aber man muss noch sagen, dass meins ein relativ langes Steuerrohr hat, was mich aber überhaupt nicht stört. Rahmenhöhen Empfehlungen gibts auch hier.

Also wenn es unbedingt dieser ungetestete Rahmen sein muss, würde ich klar das M empfehlen. Ob das die richtige Entscheidung ist, weiß ich nicht. Das ohne Probefahrt vorher abzuschätzen ist sehr schwer. Aber auch mit Probefahrt macht man nicht immer alles "richtig".


----------



## schafkopfkoenig (19. September 2010)

Bin stolzer Neu-Besitzer eines BMC Trailfox 3 Rahmens!

Nachdem mein Corratec AirTech Glacier mit Rahmenbruch ausgefallen ist und ich nach den einschlägigen Erfahrung hier im Forum mit den AirTech Rahmen dieses Teil trotz Garantieaustausches (der sich allerdings schon 6 Wochen hinzieht) garantiert nicht mehr fahren möchte, hab ich mir gerade ein Rahmenset BMC Trailfox TF03 2009 in ebay geschossen. Den Rahmen werde ich jetzt in den nächsten Wochen aufbauen und bin dankbar für jegliche Ratschläge.

Muss auf diesen Rahmen ein SRAM X.9 Umwerfer oder kann hier auch ein Shimano XT verbaut werden? 
Sollte man gleich von Beginn die Dämpfer Buchsen mit den RWC Lagern aufrüsten?
Ich bringe 100 kg auf die Wage, welche Gabel würdet ihr empfehlen (ich fahre hauptsächlich Touren, keine Drops/Bikepark..., gerne flott aber hauptsächlich auf Forstwegen bergauf und mal auf einfachen Singletrails berab)

Gibts sonst etwas, das ich beachten sollte?
Danke schonmal für Eure Antworten,
Peter


----------



## donadi (19. September 2010)

Hallo, 

erstmal Glückwunsch zu deinem Trailfox. 

Beim Umwerfer hast du mit dem TF03 ´09 Rahmen kein Stress, Da ist ein anderer Hinterbau verbaut als beim TF02. Somit kannst du alle Umwerfer "Kollisionsfrei" fahren. 
Der Umbau auf die gelagerten Buchsen ist im Grunde immer gut - unabhängig vom Fahrergewicht. Es ist einfach das Sahnehäubchen und wenn du das Ding sowieso von Grund auf neu aufbaust, dann würde ich die Gelegenheit gleich nutzen. Danach wirst du wahrscheinlich keine Lust mehr haben da rumzuschrauben. 

Zur Gabel kann ich selber nicht viel sagen - nur dass du nicht die Serienmäßig verbaute 44er MZ nehmen solltest, Die hat echt miese Steifigkeitswerte - aber dafür zu den Laufrädern: Die meisten sind bis 90kg ausgelegt, da würde ich aufpassen.
Gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit Mavic XM819 UST gemacht incl. DT Swiss 340 Naben, das sind so Weltumrunder Laufräder. Haben so einiges im Bikepark und in Riva abbekommen bis die Speichen knaxten. Danach bin ich nochmal in den Bikepark und jetzt ist wieder alles ok ;-)

Die Felgen gibt es auch noch in einer perverseren Version, die EX823 UST.
Sind beides reinrassige UST Felgen ohne Bohrungen im Felgenbett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schafkopfkoenig (28. September 2010)

So, danke für die Tips, nun sind alle Teile bestellt und ich sitze voller Erwartung da um mein neues Bike aufzubauen.

Die Konfiguration sieht folgendermassen aus:

Rahmen:         BMC Trailfox TF03 2009 (neu)
Dämpfer:        Fox RP2 (neu)
Dämpferlager:  RXC Nadellagersatz (neu)
Gabel:            Fox 32 F120 RL QR15 Steckachse (Ebay, fast neu)
Schaltwerk:    Shimano XTR (Ebay neu)
Schaltgriffe:    Shimano XTR (Ebay neu)
Schaltzüge:    Shimano XTR Teflon (Ebay neu)
Umwerfer:       Shimano XT Down Swing (neu)
Zahnkranz:      Shimano XT 11-34 (neu)
Kette:            Shimano XT HG-93 (neu)
Kurbel:           Shimano XT 44/32/22175mm (neu)
Bremsen:        Avid Code 5 V:203mm H:185mm (neu)
Laufräder:       Mavic Crossride QR15 Systemlaufradsatz (neu)
Vorbau:          FSA OS190 70mm 6Grad (neu)
Lenker:           Truvativ XR Riser 35/680mm (vom Altrad)
Griffe:            Herrmanns Primergo Flite (vom Altrad)
Sattelstütze:   Richey Pro V2 (neu)
Sattel:            BBB (vom Altrad)
Pedale:           Shimano SPD 520 (vom Altrad)
Reifen:            Nobby Nic 2,25 Snake Skin (neu, aus meinem Keller)

Die Dämpferlager hab ich in USA direkt bestellt.
Den Rest teilweise Ebay, z.B. Fox günstig aus Neurad zu 242,-, XTR Komponenten neu von privat für 155,-. XT-Parts bei Bike-Discount. Bei Hibike hab ich die Laufräder für unschlagbare 139,- bekommen, die Avid Code bei CNC-bike für 136!!

Beim der Auswahl der Komponenten war mir wichtig:

1.    Gesamtkosten unter 1.500 Euro (es sind 1.429 geworden)
2.    Gewicht (ohne Pedale) max. 12,5 kg (laut der verschiedenen Herstellerangaben sollten 12,4 rauskommen)
3.    Top Funktionalität (deshalb XT/XTR Mix und die zum feinfühligen Hinterbau passende sensible Fox)
4.    Robust (ich bewege mich in der 0,1t Klasse, drum den Code 5 Wurfanker und die Mavic Laufräder, die hab ich auch am alten Bike 3 Jahre gefahren und die hielten top)
5.    Ich fahre vor allem Touren, keine Sprünge/Bikepart u.ä.

So, nun gebt mal Eure Meinung dazu ab.

Sobald die Teile da sind und ich mein Bike zusammengebaut habe stell ich ein Foto rein.

Bis bald, Peter


----------



## aZjdY (28. September 2010)

Bin gespannt wie es komplett aufgebaut aussieht


----------



## schafkopfkoenig (28. September 2010)

Jackbeth schrieb:


> Ich bin auch 1,80 mit kurzen Beinen und fahre ein L. Das M hat mir ein zu kurzes Oberrohr.
> Aber im Zweifel (ohne Probefahrt) ist man mit der kleineren Rahmengröße auf der sichereren Seite, glaub ich.


 
Ich hab mir einen XL Rahmen geholt bei 190cm Größe und denke das wird passen.


----------



## schafkopfkoenig (28. September 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Heute kam der heißersehnte große Karton mit dem Trailfox drin. Aber was soll ich sagen, ich hab´s nicht mal ausgepackt! Das Schnäppchen war ja das TF03 von 2009, aber da geht die Wippenachse durch das Sattelrohr, war bedeutet, dass man die Sattelstütze kaum versenken kann, grad mal evtl. 8cm. Außerdem ist das Sattelrohr auch nicht ausgerieben, scharfe Grate im Rohr, das geht garnicht. Also Karton gleich wieder zugepappt und Rückholungt vereinbart. :-(
> Das war´s jetzt mit BMC, werd mal evtl. ein Trek Fuel probefahren. Ich will ja ein Radl und keine Baustelle.


 
Bei meinem XL Rahmen TF03 2009 hab ich 30cm zwischen Wippenachse und Sattelrohr Oberkante. Wenn ich also normal die 40 cm lange Sattelstütze 15 cm im Sattelrohr fahre, kann ich sie immerhin 15 cm versenken, was mir bisher bei meinem alten Bike nichtmal möglich war (Corratec AirTech) und vollkommen ausreicht. Bei kleinerem Rahmen sieht's natürlich ganz ander aus.


----------



## LarsLipp (28. September 2010)

Hi,

ich hab da mal ne dumme Frage:

Warum gibt es eigentlich kein 2011er Supertrail?

Das hätt ich ja eigentlich im Moment so in den Augen, bin mir aber nicht sicher...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## aZjdY (28. September 2010)

Du kannst meins haben mit Saint Aussattung, im Mai gekauft neu, dann kann ich mir nen Downhill holen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. September 2010)

schafkopfkoenig schrieb:


> Bei kleinerem Rahmen sieht's natürlich ganz ander aus.



Ich hatte ein "S". Ich hab´s schon ganz gern, wenn ich bei sehr steilen Abfahrten die Sattelstütze komplett versenken kann. Geht einfach dann bequemer, nach hinten abzusteigen.


----------



## Slow (2. Oktober 2010)

schafkopfkoenig schrieb:


> Die Dämpferlager hab ich in USA direkt bestellt.



Sorry für die vielleicht doofe Frage: willst du die orginal Lager gegen neue austauschen, oder waren bei dem Rahmen keine dabei?

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Pro-Pedal-Position am Fox RP2 im "up-hill-modus" komplett blockiert, oder ob der Dämpfer immer noch arbeitet?

Und kann mir jemand das Gewicht von dem 2009er Trailfox 03 inkl. Dämpfer mit 2,9kg bestätigen? 


Ich überlege auch an dem von Peter gezeigtem Rahmen (ist er eigentlich schon fertig aufgebaut?), da ich gerne die beiden Fahreigenschaften von meinen beiden Bikes vereinen möchte.

Danke und Grüße,
Simon


----------



## donadi (2. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, 

also was zum ProPedal:

Der Dämpfer schliesst nicht komplett, es ist so ähnlich als ob du die LowSpeed Druckstufe richtig Dicht machen würdest.

Aber - der Fox Dämpfer in Verbindung mit dem VPP ist gefühlt tatsächlich komplett zu. Sprich, der Hinterbau ist absolut wippfrei. Ob im stehen oder im sitzen beim vollen Pedalieren ist das Teil echt dicht. Aber am besten du probierst es irgendwo aus.


----------



## schafkopfkoenig (2. Oktober 2010)

Simon, ja ich will die Originallager gleich gegen die Nadellager austauschen.

Mein XL Rahmen vom Trailfox TF03 inkl. Dämpfer wiegt exakt 3.000 Gramm, hab ich nachgewogen.

Der Rahmen ist fertig aufgebaut (Steuerlagerschalen und Dämpfer eingebaut)

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## ghia (4. Oktober 2010)

Servus, möchte hier gerne mal mein Bike Präsentieren und bitte um Kommentare. XT Bremsen kommen noch.


----------



## Erster_2010er (4. Oktober 2010)

Erste Sahne sind die passenden Farben von Rahmen und Gabel!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. Oktober 2010)

Sieht super aus!


----------



## schafkopfkoenig (6. Oktober 2010)

Tolles Bike, gratuliere! Lass mal hören (lesen) wie es sich fährt, wenn Du alles drangeschraubt hast. Bei mir fehlen noch ein paar Teile um es komplett aufbauen zu können (TF03 von 2009), ich hoffe ich kann dann mithalten!


----------



## ghia (9. Oktober 2010)

Danke für das ganze Lob. Heute Gabs die erste Tour im Tiefflug. Die neuen XT Bremsen sind der Knaller. Nur die Wippe Knarzt ganz schön beim Einfedern.


----------



## aZjdY (9. Oktober 2010)

Weiß jemand ob man im Supertrail01 auch eine 180er Gabel einbauen könnte?

Ich habe BMC eine Mail gesendet aber bekam nie eine Antwort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghia (9. Oktober 2010)

@aZidY Theoretisch kommst du damit auf einen Lenkwinkel von ca. 66°, sollte also noch vertretbar sein. Ist dann eben nur nicht mehr so wendig und Bergauf n bischen schwieriger.


----------



## aZjdY (9. Oktober 2010)

Klingt gut,

wir waren heut im Bikepark und bergab hat mächtig Spaß gemacht und ein wenig mehr Federweg hätte sicher nicht geschadet hehe.

Hab richtig Spaß an Abfahrten gefunden 

kann man das für den Hinterbau auch mit dem Winkel irgendwie berechnen ob da mehr ginge?


----------



## ghia (9. Oktober 2010)

Beim Hinterbau wird dir die Geometrie des Rahmens ganz schnell n Strich durch die Rechnung machen. Weil bei nem Dämpfer mit mehr Hub die Schwinge am Sattelrohr anschlägt. Und an der Dämpferlänge rumzufingern ist allgemein meistens keine gute idee.


----------



## aZjdY (9. Oktober 2010)

Achso verstehe.

Dann belass ich das lieber und spar auf ein Freeride/Downhill oder jmd kauft mein Supertrail hehe


----------



## Benarni (11. Oktober 2010)

@aZjdy

Vorsicht mit dem einbauen einer 180er Gabel! Die Typen, die bei BMC für den Netztauftritt zuständig sind, haben drei Jahre gepennt. Die angegebenen 68 Grad Lenkwinkel des Supertrail beziehen sich auf eine 140er Gabel des 2008er Modells. Mit 160er sind das eher  ca. 66 Grad und weniger . Wenn Du jetzt eine 180er einbaust, dann kommst Du wohl so auf 63,irgendwas. Das ist für so einen Rahmen bestimmt nicht gesund! Und mies fahren tut es sich garantiert auch.

@ghia

Sicher, dass es die Wippe ist? Wippenknarzen kommt eigentlich recht selten vor, bei mir in mehreren Jahren nur ein mal. Und das auch erst, als die Lager nach mehreren tausend KM richtig weich waren.
Sonst waren es bei mir immer andere Sachen, in absteigender Häufigkeit:

-Sattel und Klemme
-Klemme Sattelstütze
-Sattelstütze mit Dreck im Sitzrohr
-Vorbauklemmung
-Dämpferbuchsen
-Lenkerklemmung
-Tretlager
-Gabelkrone

Einfach mal durchchecken, ist echt unwahrscheinlich, dass bei einem neuen Rahmen die Wippe den Krach macht.

Gruß,

B.A.


----------



## Slow (11. Oktober 2010)

So, ich gehöre auch zu den Füchsen, brauch aber noch einpaar Kleinigkeiten, dann wird aufgebaut. Bin sehr gespannt, wie es sich fährt, ich muss gestehen, ich habs blind gekauft.

Ich habe das mit den Lagern, die hier getauscht werden noch nicht so ganz nachverfolgt - muss man die orginal Lager am besten tauschen?

Am besten finde ich ja noch den Aufdruck am Oberrohr: "swiss precision quality", dann dreht man den Rahmen und entdeckt den Aufkleber "made in taiwan".












Und ich hoffe, dass FOX ihre Energie, die man an den Anleitungen vermisst, in die Dämpfer selbst packen ;-) :






Grüße,
Simon


----------



## ghia (11. Oktober 2010)

@Benarni

Dake für die Tips, ich habe gestern mal ein bischen rumprobiert. Den Dämpfer "ge-lock-outet" und bin im Stizen auf dem Teil "Rumgesprungen", da war alles ruhig. Danach habe ich auch mal die Schrauben am Hauptlager der wippe (meine also das am Sattelrohr) gelöst und schlagartig im stand eingefedert - alles ruhig. Als ich sie wieder fest gezogen habe hat es wieder radau gemacht  Die lager an sich scheinen auch völlig in ordnung zu sein. Alles passt, ist sauber und sitzt gerade. Ich habe auch leider das richtige Drehmoment noch nicht rausfinden können. Wenn also noch jemand ne ahnung hat bitte bescheid sagen.

@Slow

echt schick das Teil. Ist das ein 17" oder sieht er nur so klein aus?


----------



## Slow (11. Oktober 2010)

ghia schrieb:


> Ist das ein 17" oder sieht er nur so klein aus?



Also ist eine Rahmengröße "M". Auf dem Karton steht sogar 19", ich würd ja eher 18" sagen, da 46cm Sitzrohr...


----------



## schafkopfkoenig (11. Oktober 2010)

@Slow: Ob es unbedingt notwendig ist, die Dämpferlager von vornherein zu tauschen kann ich nicht beantworten. Es gibt aber wohl einige, bei denen die Lager recht bald zu knarzen anfangen, sind halt nur Alu-Gleitlagerbuchsen. 
Ich hab mir die Nadellager von RWC bestellt (natürlich für's obere UND untere Dämpferauge, soviel Luxus muss sein ) und werd sie erstmal in den Keller legen. Die von RWC haben im Übrigen recht schnell geliefert (ca. 1 Woche) und mit'm Zoll gabs auch keine Probleme, da RWC das im Umschlag mit Zollaufkleber verschickt hat, mit 20$ Wert, und da ist wohl kein Zoll fällig.

Ich werd aber erstmal mit den Originallagern fahren und wenn's anfängt zu klappern und knirschen kann ich kurzfristig umbauen.

Aber jetzt muss ich zuerst das Bike aufbauen, hab fast alle Teile zusammen, aber im Augenblick sieht's noch aus wie ein Ersatzteillager:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schafkopfkoenig (11. Oktober 2010)

@Slow: Noch'n Tip: das Sattelrohr war bei meinem Rahmen innen leicht gratig, wenn Du da die Sattelstütze reinsteckst hast Du garantiert schon die ersten Kratzer drin.
Ich hab im Keller eine alte Sattelstütze rumliegen gehabt, die nur unwesentlich dünner (30,8mm) ist als die originalen 31,6mm. Und da diese Stütze auch noch ein Billigteil war, ist sie richtig schön gerillt und wirkt wie eine feine Rundfeile. Mit dieser Stütze konnte ich das Sattelrohr innen wunderbar glattreiben!


----------



## Slow (11. Oktober 2010)

Ah ok, danke für die Tips! Dann viel Spaß beim Aufbau und schön hier dokumentieren.  Ich denke bei mir wirds im Laufe der Woche auch so weit sein...

Also die Lager lass ich dann auch erst mal und schau mal, was sie so machen.

Das man beim Sitzrohr aufpassen muss, hab ich schon gelesen. Aber ich würde gerne, wenn das funktioniert, meine 27,2mm Stütze weiterhin fahren und habe mir eine FRM Reduzierhülse bestellt. Wenn die nen Kratzer bekommt, ist das nicht tragisch. 

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## donadi (11. Oktober 2010)

Slow schrieb:


> Ich habe das mit den Lagern, die hier getauscht werden noch nicht so ganz nachverfolgt - muss man die orginal Lager am besten tauschen?
> 
> 
> Grüße,
> Simon



Das mit den Lagern ist so eine Sache. Grundsätzlich tauschen muss man die eigentlich nicht. 
Es stellt sich vermehrt heraus, dass gerade das Trailfox 02 von 2009 wohl vermehrt Lagerprobleme hat. Also der Rahmen mit dem neueren Hinterbau, wie auch meiner. 
Viele nutzen die Gelegenheit wenn das Ding eh schon auseinander genommen ist um gleich die Pimp Lager rein zu machen. Allerdings sprechen wir hier immer vom Lager am Dämpfer. Die Lager sind aber nicht diese, welche die Probleme machen. Ist eben nur eine Aufwertung, wenn man eh schon dran ist.

Ich denke dein Rahmen wird das Lagerproblem (untere kleine Wippe, Lager am Hinterbau) nicht haben.

Ich habe mir die Rahmen mal genauer angeschaut. Zum vergleich habe ich ja so ein paar BMC´s.
Beim TF02 ´09 und anderen BMC Rahmen der gleichen Bauart steht das untere Verbindungsstück zwischen Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau relativ gerade, also nahezu waagerecht. Dadurch wirken sich Stöße die von vorne kommen wie massiver Zug auf das Verbindungsstück aus. Die Lagerschalen werden von diesen Schlägen maltretiert und das Lager ist schnell hin.
Bei deinem Rahmen und dem Fourstroke 02 z.B. ist das Verbindungsstück deutlich gekippt, somit wird der Schlag von vorne über die Lager besser abgerollt. 

Mein Bike habe ich übrigens vor drei Wochen zur Garantie abgegeben. Bekomme einen neuen Lagersatz. 
Inzwischen habe ich das Bike wieder abgeholt, da der Lagersatz noch nicht da ist und das wetter immer noch schön. Offenbar braucht BMC noch eine ganze weile bis sie die Lager endlich liefern. Mein Händler hat sich auch etwas beschwert dass es offenbar ein ganz schöner Papierkrieg ist mit den BMC Jungs bis die Garantie mal durch ist.


----------



## aZjdY (12. Oktober 2010)

Macht es Sinn z.B. bei meinem Supertrail auf einen Dämpfer mit Stahlfeder zu wechseln. Allein schon durch mein hohes Gewicht nutzt er alles voll aus und das bei 20-21Bar. Das Problem is dann wenn ich die Zugstufe schön smoth einstellen will hab ich trotzdem das Gefühl das er zu schnell wieder ausfährt. Hat jmd Erfahrung mit so einem Tausch?


----------



## Slow (12. Oktober 2010)

an donadi: Vielen dank für die ausführlichen Infos!


----------



## donadi (12. Oktober 2010)

aZjdY schrieb:


> Macht es Sinn z.B. bei meinem Supertrail auf einen Dämpfer mit Stahlfeder zu wechseln. Allein schon durch mein hohes Gewicht nutzt er alles voll aus und das bei 20-21Bar. Das Problem is dann wenn ich die Zugstufe schön smoth einstellen will hab ich trotzdem das Gefühl das er zu schnell wieder ausfährt. Hat jmd Erfahrung mit so einem Tausch?




Ich würde mal behaupten, gemacht hat es noch keiner hier. Aber - bin da Schmerzfrei, einfach ausprobieren. Wüsste jetzt nichts was dagegen sprechen sollte. Platz für Dämpfer ist eigentlich genug im Rahmen. 

Interessant ist eher, bis wieviel KG Fahrergewicht BMC den Rahmen spezifiziert. Steht aber sicher irgendwo auf der Homepage von BMC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schafkopfkoenig (12. Oktober 2010)

Für Carbonrahmen gabs in der Mountainbike Ausgabe 4/09 eine Tabelle mit Gewichtslimits, für Alurahmen hab ich sowas leider noch nicht entdeckt. BMC gibt laut dieser Tabelle ein Limit von 110 kg für Carbon-Rahmen (Bike+Fahrer+Gepäck) an. 

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...-loesungen-bieten-die-hersteller.308385.2.htm

Ich denke, Alurahmen liegen da sicherlich nicht schlechter.
Auf der BMC Homepage hab ich leider nichts gefunden, vielleicht hat jemand anders eine Info.


----------



## NitroNinja (13. Oktober 2010)

So, gehöre jetzt auch zu den Besitzern eines BMC Trailfox 03.

Habe die meisten Komponenten erstmal von meinem alten Bike übernommen. Wird mit der Zeit noch aufgerüstet.

Wichtigsten Sachen:

Gabel: Rock Shox Reba Team
Rahmen: BMC Trailfox TF03
Dämpfer: Fox RP2
Bremsen: Tektro Auriga
Kassette: Shimano XT
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT
Kette: Shimano XT HG93
Umwerfer: Shimano XT Down Swing
Kurbel: Noch Shimano Deore

Hier mal noch ein Bild.

Nen schöneres Bild wird noch gemacht .

Viele Grüße
Sven


----------



## Superbärt (15. Oktober 2010)

Mine ist fertig as well! 

BMC Trailfox 01  2009 XL
Fox Talas 100-120-140
Shimano XT brakes, shifters and mechs, with Nokon.
Syntace P6 Carbon, FSA OS99 and Ritchey Superlogic.
Funworks rims with XTR hubs
























The saddle will be changed to a Fizik Arione, cranks will be XT's, and pedals will be Speedplay Frogs when my busted knee is up for it.

For now: I like it!


----------



## Slow (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe auch fertig gebaut! 
Meinungen sind gerne gelesen!






Grüße,
Simon


----------



## schafkopfkoenig (16. Oktober 2010)

Sieht stark aus, das hast Du ja als Race Bike aufgebaut, auch interessant!

Bin gerade dabei alles zu montieren, hab nur jetzt das Problem, dass ich die Gabel nicht wackelfrei montiert bekomme.

Fehlt da womöglich der obere Gabelkonus? 

Ich habe genau die Teile erhalten wie sie im Angebot abgebildet sind, wo hast Du da was montiert?


----------



## Jackbeth (16. Oktober 2010)

Slow schrieb:


> Ich habe auch fertig gebaut!
> Meinungen sind gerne gelesen!
> 
> 
> ...





Gefällt mir ziemlich gut. Sieht schön schnell aus . Vielleicht höchstens noch die Aufkleber von den Felgen weg...


----------



## schafkopfkoenig (16. Oktober 2010)

schafkopfkoenig schrieb:


> Sieht stark aus, das hast Du ja als Race Bike aufgebaut, auch interessant!
> 
> Bin gerade dabei alles zu montieren, hab nur jetzt das Problem, dass ich die Gabel nicht wackelfrei montiert bekomme.
> 
> ...


 

Ok, hat sich erledigt.

Ich hatte ne Gabel aus nem Neurad gekauft, da war schon ein Gabelkonus drauf. Den hab ich aus Faulheit  einfach draufgelassen, aber natürlich hat der nicht zu dem Lager vom neuen Steuersatz gepasst.

Also Konus runter, richtigen Konus drauf, alles zusammengebaut, und nun passt alles wie durch ein Wunder zusammen und es wackelt nix


----------



## Slow (17. Oktober 2010)

Jackbeth schrieb:


> Vielleicht höchstens noch die Aufkleber von den Felgen weg...



Ja, so doll haben sie mich noch nie gestört, sodass ich sie runter machen muss. Macht ja Arbeit und der Wiederverkaufswert leidet. ;-)

Aber danke euch!

Ich wollte es halt so universell wie möglich aufbauen. Erschweren durch größere Bremsscheiben, stabilere Pedale und breitem Riser kann ich immernoch.


an schafkopfkönig: Hehe, so ein Fehler macht man aber nur einmal. ;-)
Zeig doch mal ein fertiges Bild.

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## schafkopfkoenig (17. Oktober 2010)

Slow schrieb:


> an schafkopfkönig: Hehe, so ein Fehler macht man aber nur einmal. ;-)
> Zeig doch mal ein fertiges Bild.


 
Ja, ich weiß, schön blöd von mir , wo man doch überall liest, dass man das auf keinen Fall machen soll, einen alten Konus wiederverwenden, sondern nur immer den zugehörigen. Aber der war halt praktisch neu und hat so ausgeschaut als ob er prima passen würde.

Mein altes Corratec ist noch nicht vom Rahmengarantieaustausch zurück, von dem wollte ich den nachgerüsteten breiten Lenker, den Sattel und die Pedale übernehmen, drum gibts noch kein fertiges Bild, das Corratec wurde mir schon seit Wochen zurück versprochen.

Aber ich bau jetzt mal ein paar andere Teile dran die ich noch rumliegen hab, damit ich wenigstens mal was zum Vorzeigen habe.
Am Montag kommt das vorläufige Bild.


----------



## schafkopfkoenig (18. Oktober 2010)

So, nun ist es (vorläufig) vollbracht.

Es kommt noch ein anderer breiterer Lenker dran sowie Clickies, anderer Sattel und Griffe (wobei, wenn ich mir das Foto anschaue, machen sich die Billig Griffe zumindest optisch gut)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slow (18. Oktober 2010)

Schön schön! 

Sieht durch den großen Rahmen stelzig aus, aber ist nicht schlimm. Und es ist absolut solide. Damit hat man auch berg-runter bestimmt viel Spaß. 

Ich würde noch die Reifenaufschrift auf die Felgen ausrichten, sieht einfach besser aus. ;-)

Die Zugverlegung vom Umwerfer könnte ich bei mir auch mal ausprobieren...

was kommen noch für Pedale dran?
Und wie viel mm FW hat die Fox auf den Bildern gerade?

Schöne Grüße,
Simon


----------



## schafkopfkoenig (18. Oktober 2010)

Hi Simon,

freut mich wenn Dir auch mein Aufbau gefällt.
So kann man aus einem gleichen Rahmen doch recht unterschiedliche Bikes aufbauen.

Meins sieht auf den Bildern in der Tat stelzig aus, in Natura schauts aber nicht gar so aus, kommt auch durch den Weitwinkel, im Hobbykeller gings nicht anders zu fotografieren.

Das mit der Reifenaufschrift ist ein prima Tip, das werd ich noch passend ausrichten, man will ja auch was für's Auge 

Pedale kommen noch schwarz/silberne Shimano PD-M520 dran

Die Fox ist eine 32 F120 RL mit fix 120mm, ich denke das passt ganz gut zum Hinterbau.
Hatte mir ursprünglich ne Fox Talas oder Rock Shox Revelation überlegt, wegen Absenkung beim Uphill, gerade wegen der hohen Front.
Beide haben aber eine um ca. 3cm größere Einbauhöhe, was die eh schon hohe Front dann noch höher machen würde.
Außerdem war der silbergraue Fuchs grad supergünstig und passt optisch denk ich perfekt

Die Zugverlegung zum Umwerfer würd ich an Deinem Bike tatsächlich mit dem Schaltwerkszug tauschen, denn dann kreuzt sich nix. Ist meines Erachtens auch so werksmäßig vorgesehen wie ich es eingebaut habe.

Jetzt freu ich mich auf meine erste Ausfahrt, hoffentlich in den nächsten Tagen!

Schöne Grüße,
Peter


----------



## Slow (18. Oktober 2010)

Hi Peter,

war gerade eben unterwechs. Bin absolut begeistert, wirklich top Bike, so wie ich mir das vorgestellt habt. Vielleicht rüste ich noch nen breiteren Lenker nach...

Meine Manitou Minute ist ja auch fix 120 und das macht definitiv nichts. Aber bin solche Einstellmöglichkeiten auch nicht gewöhnt. ;-)

Ich denke auch, dass die Zugverlegung so gedacht war, dadurch das der letzte Gegenhalter vorm Umwerfer auch so schräg angeschweißt ist.
Allerdings ist da bei meiner Rahmengröße M dort, wo dieses Viertelkreis-Verstärkungsrohr eingearbeitet ist, kaum Platz. 


Hast du bzw. habt ihr auch ein lautes Klacken/Schlaggeräusch, wenns bergab mal ruppiger wird? Ich vermute es sind ja nur die Zughüllen, die irgendwo gegenschlagen. Nur damit ich nicht mühsam suchen muss, frag ich lieber mal, ob vielleicht jemand ne Ahnung hat. ;-)
Vielleicht liegts auch an meiner Umwerferverlegung...

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## donadi (18. Oktober 2010)

Erster Tip - Kette am Hinterbau. Werksseitig sind alle BMC Bikes mit einem Neoprenkondom an der Kettenstrebe versehen. Und so wie meine aussieht, wird sie auch gebraucht.

Ihr könnt einfach mal die Luft ablassen aus dem Dämpfer und mall voll einfedern. Durch die Kinematik vom Hinterbau sollte die Kette der Kettenstrebe schon recht nahe kommen.


----------



## Bundy5975 (18. Oktober 2010)

Hi
Nun habe ich mich entschlossen ein Speedfox03 zu kaufen da ich seit 10 Jahren ein Bulls Hardtrail gefahren bin, kann ich nur sagen ein geiles Bike .Wäre nie im Leben auf BMC gekommen wäre da nicht ein Schweizer der mir die Marke empfohlen hat. Auch wenn ich bis jetzt nur die Standardausführung habe . So wird der Winter sicher genutzt um ein wenig zu Schrauben  .




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/766182


----------



## schafkopfkoenig (18. Oktober 2010)

Bundy5975 schrieb:


> Hi
> Nun habe ich mich entschlossen ein Speedfox03 zu kaufen da ich seit 10 Jahren ein Bulls Hardtrail gefahren bin, kann ich nur sagen ein geiles Bike .Wäre nie im Leben auf BMC gekommen wäre da nicht ein Schweizer der mir die Marke empfohlen hat. Auch wenn ich bis jetzt nur die Standardausführung habe . So wird der Winter sicher genutzt um ein wenig zu Schrauben  .
> 
> 
> ...


 

Willkommen im Club!
Ein sehr schönes Bike, die Farbkombination ist Klasse!
Was willst Du dran rumschrauben? 

Mir wären die Bremsen zu schwach, aber das kommt natürlich drauf an was/wo man fährt.


----------



## schafkopfkoenig (18. Oktober 2010)

donadi schrieb:


> Erster Tip - Kette am Hinterbau. Werksseitig sind alle BMC Bikes mit einem Neoprenkondom an der Kettenstrebe versehen. Und so wie meine aussieht, wird sie auch gebraucht.
> 
> Ihr könnt einfach mal die Luft ablassen aus dem Dämpfer und mall voll einfedern. Durch die Kinematik vom Hinterbau sollte die Kette der Kettenstrebe schon recht nahe kommen.


 
Stimmt, die Kette kommt da sehr nahe und schlägt bei artgerechter Gangart gnadenlos auf die Kettenstrebe.
Ich wollte einen Aufkleber draufpappen, aber besser ist in jedem Fall der Neoprenüberzieher.

@Slow: erklärt das vielleicht Dein lautes Klacken/Schlaggeräusch?


----------



## Slow (18. Oktober 2010)

Hm, also ich bin mir nicht sicher.
Denn ich habe mal mit der Hand auf die Kette geschlagen, sodass sie an die Strebe anschlägt, aber das Geräusch hörte sich schon anders an. Irgendwie etwas "hohler" und nach Plastik. Von daher tippte ich ja auf die Züge.
Und ich hatte das Gefühl das hatte was damit zu tun, dass das Geräusch auftritt, wenn der Dämpfer fast maximal einfedert. Durchschlag wars aber nicht. ;-)

Wenn man bei mir mal schaut, die Bremsleitung und der Zug vom Schaltwerk, am Abgang von der oberen Hinterbaustrebe, verläuft bei mir viel dichter am Rohr bzw. an der Schwinge, als z.B. bei dir (wegen der Rahmengröße). Ich glaube die Züge Schlagen dann beim Einfedern aufs Rohr.

Naja, sonst muss ich überall nach und nach was dämpfendes zwischenstopfen und so der Sache auf den Grund gehen.

Aber trotzdem danke!


----------



## nori (19. Oktober 2010)

Hi zusammen,

hab gerade den Newsletter von meinem Bikeshop bekommen und dachte es interessiert vielleicht den Ein oder Anderen von Euch:

"Liebe Freunde, Kunden und Rad-Interessierte,

habt ihr euch, wie im vorletzten Newsletter angekündigt, für Samstag den 23.10. frei genommen?
Dann wird gerockt!
Wir haben ein Schloss gemietet, ein Pasta-Buffet bestellt und 33 (!) Testräder organisiert! Natürlich Rennräder und Mountainbikes!

Wer? Wo? Wann? Wie? Achtung! Anmeldung! Gewinnspiel! Was? Wichtig!

Wer:
Zusammen mit BMC haben wir eine umfangreiche Testflotte mit Rädern in nahezu allen Größen organisiert.
Es stehen parat:
11 Rennräder
3 Carbon Hardtails
16 Fullys (Carbon / Alu / 100 bis 150 mm)
3 Kinder MTBs 20" und 24"
Die genaue Liste folgt am Ende der Mail.

Wo:
Schloss Steinhausen
Auf Steinhausen 28
58452 Witten 
Dies ist die Location der BikeRide Mountainbikeschule.
Hier die Anfahrt:
http://bikeride.de/index.php?f_categoryId=14

Wann:
Samstag 23.10. von 12:00 bis 18:00

Achtung:
Reserviert vorab euer Rad! Alle die sich bis Donnerstag anmelden, per Mail oder bei Facebook, erhalten einen Gutschein fürs Pasta-Buffet welches wir euch ab 14:00 anbieten.
Es genügt: Name, Größe, Gewicht (zur Fahrwerksabstimmung, nicht für die Pastaportionen...;-)).

Anmeldung:
[email protected]
oder
auf Facebook!
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bochum-Germany/ROCKERS-Bikeshop/152996324721332

Gewinnspiel:
Unter allen Teilnehmern verlosen wir dann am Samstag um 18:00 einen Fahrtechnik Tageskurs der BikeRide Mountainbikeschule im Wert von 89,- Euro.
Weitere Infos zu BikeRide:
www.bikeride.de

Was:
Hier die Liste der Testräder,
Rennräder:
Team Machine SLR01
in 47, 50, 53, 55, 57, 60
Race Machine RM01
in 53, 55, 57 
Roadracer SL01
in 51, 54

Mountainbikes:
Fourstroke FS01 mit X.0
in S, M, L 
Team Elite TE01 X.0
in S, M, L 
Speedfox SF02
in S, M, L, XL
Shiver 
in XS
Trailfox TF02
in S, M, L, XL
Blast Kinderräder in 20" und 24"
Alle zu sehen unter:
www.bmc-racing.com

Wichtig!
Bitte bringt eure Pedale, Helm und Personalausweise mit!"


Soll jetzt keine Werbung sein und wird hoffentlich auch nicht als solche verstanden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris81 (21. Oktober 2010)

Weiß vielleicht wer welche Dämpferabmessungen man für den Trailfox T02 von 2009 mit 120mm braucht? bzw. für den Traillfox T01(2009) mit 140mm?

z.B 190-55 oder 200-50???

Welche Buchsen Abmessungen werden zudem benötigt? 


Habe von Bmc selbst keine Antwort bekommen- und der Händler den ich gefragt hat kennt sich nicht aus....

Danke u. Lg Christian


----------



## ghia (21. Oktober 2010)

@chris81

für das TF02 mit 120mm brauchst du einen 200-55 Dämpfer. Die Buchsen müsste man mal messen. Werd ich mal machen wenn es bis morgen keiner rausfindet.


----------



## donadi (21. Oktober 2010)

Was mich jetzt interessieren würde - kann man das TrailFox 02 2009 von 120mm auf 140mm bringen? 

Ich habe leider auf Anhieb keine exakten Rahmenmaße, vor allem von der großen Umlenkung oben gefunden.

Zu realisieren wäre das ja entweder über einen längeren Dämpfer oder über eine andere Wippe (aus dem 140er Trailfox Modell z.B)

Weiss jemand wie das Trailfox 01 aus 2009 auf seine 140mm kommt?
Andere Umlenkung/Hinterbau oder längerer Dämpfer?


----------



## Salzstängeli (21. Oktober 2010)

Buchsenbreite ist 22,2 mm.

Die Dämpferlänge ist bei 120 und 140mm die gleiche (200mm). Meines Wissens macht nur der kürzere Umlenkhhebel den Unterschied.


----------



## ghia (21. Oktober 2010)

am hub vom Dämpfer kann man ja eh nix ändern ohne eine andere Wippe zu benutzen. Weil sonst die Streben vom Hinterbau gegen das Sattelrohr knallen. Also irgendwie einen neue Wippe fräsen lassen


----------



## chris81 (21. Oktober 2010)

Merci! für die schnelle Antworten ! 
Gibt anscheinend einige BMC- Fahrer die sich auskennen! 

Danke nochmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donadi (21. Oktober 2010)

ghia schrieb:


> am hub vom Dämpfer kann man ja eh nix ändern ohne eine andere Wippe zu benutzen. Weil sonst die Streben vom Hinterbau gegen das Sattelrohr knallen. Also irgendwie einen neue Wippe fräsen lassen



Ja, dachte das eher in die Richtung - wenn der Dämpfer 20mm mehr Federweg hat, fährt das Heck um den entsprechenden Umlenkungsfakor der Wippe auch weiter weg vom Sattelrohr. 
Aber in der Tat, BMC löst das wohl einfach durch eine andere Umlenkwippe, was ja auch Sinn macht. Sollte jemand zufällig eine 140er Umlenkwippe eines BMC Rahmens dieses Bautyps haben, ruhig mal anbieten


----------



## donadi (22. Oktober 2010)

chris81 schrieb:


> Merci! für die schnelle Antworten !
> Gibt anscheinend einige BMC- Fahrer die sich auskennen!
> 
> Danke nochmal!




Ja, so langsam wäre es vielleicht echt gut, wenn BMC hier ein Herstellerforum machen würde - immerhin erfreuen sich die Bikes großer Beliebtheit und etwas direktes Auftreten des Herstellers und der eine oder andere Support aus erster Hand hilft ja sicherlich das Image oben zu halten.


----------



## Otterauge (22. Oktober 2010)

Der TF 03 Rahmen macht ja ein guten Eindruck. Leider sind die Rahmen derzeit nirgends zu bekommen... bzw. nicht in L. 

Könnte mir vorstellen das ich den gegen mein Corratec eintausche...

Warum andere Lager würde mich intressieren und was für Lager... sitzte zufällig in einem Unternehmen wo ich 72% auf Lager bekomme. Wenn ich mir den Rahmen zulege dann sollen auch die besten rein.


Wo ist der Unterschied zum 2010 Trailfox TF02. Wird es kein 03 mehr geben?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (23. Oktober 2010)

Moin Leute,

Frage an die Experten...bikepalast haut ja zur Zeit die bmc-bikes fÃ¼r 200â¬ raus und ich Ã¼berleg mir, einen Trailfox Tf02-Rahmen von 2009 zu holen.
Fahre zur Zeit ein Canyon Nerve XC mit einer hÃ¤sslichen Beule im Oberrohr und brauche Ersatz...wÃ¼rde gerne die meisten Teile ans neue Bike basteln.

Hab den thread einmal durchgelesen und noch ein paar Fragen:

1) bin 1,84m/87 SL ....L oder M. Ich tendiere zu M...hab ein Canyon Nerve in L mit Ã¤hnl. Geo...ist mir zu lang.
Die Geo-GrÃ¶Ãenempfehlungen von bmc finde ich etwas merkwÃ¼rdig:
http://www.bmc-racing.com/de-de/bikes/2011/mountainbike/model/trailfox/tf02/standard.html
(L mit 615er OR fÃ¼r 1,75-1,85)

Jemand Erfahrungen?

2) muss man wirklich IMMER das Sattelrohr aufreiben fÃ¼r die 31.6er StÃ¼tze?

3) Geht auch ein 190mm DÃ¤mpfer (vom Canyon) oder nur 200/55...oder 50?
Sollte man wirklich sofort die Lager austauschen?

4) Umwerferproblem auch beim 02er Rahmen?
Nur Sram x-9 oder gibt es Alternativen?

5) Gibt es Schaltprobleme durch die Unterrohrverlegung (durch Dreck, lange Wege)?

6) Tritt das Knacken bei allen TF-Modellen auf?

Finde die Optik des Rahmens sehr schick aber einige Berichte hier haben mich stutzig gemacht...wirklich
sooviele Kinderkrankheiten oder doch ein tolles bike mit einigen kleinen MÃ¤ngeln?

...kurze Info wÃ¤re klasse.

Danke,

GruÃ
Sven


----------



## sik_at (23. Oktober 2010)

ad 1.) Ich bin 1,73m groß und habe einen M Rahmen. Meiner Meinung nach fallen die BMC-Rahmen ziemlich groß aus. M könnte also für dich passen, aber vielleicht kann ja noch jemand mit deiner Körpergröße kommentieren. Die Größenangaben von BMC sind komplett schwachsinnig, z.B. ist M bei 1,65m Körpergröße viel zu groß.

ad 2.) War bei mir nicht nötig. Das Sattelrohr ist bei mir ca. 25cm weit ausgerieben, also bis knapp unterhalb der Wippe.

ad 3.) Keine Ahnung.

ad 4.) Ja, habe den SRAM x.9.

ad 5.) Beim Umwerfer ja. Seit der letzten Schlammfahrt fühle ich einen deutlichen Unterschied, der Widerstand beim Hochschalten ist größer geworden. Hinten gibt's keine Probleme, da die Züge geschlossen verlegt sind.

ad 6.) Bei mir knackt nix.


----------



## AndreMTB (23. Oktober 2010)

...es heisst"Wer hats erfunden?" lol)


----------



## Sven_Kiel (23. Oktober 2010)

@sik_at...danke. Da ich hier fast nur Schlammschlachten fahre, hat sich das wohl für mich erledigt. Der mtb-Testbericht (unten) hat mich ehrlich gesagt auch abgeschreckt. Das reale Rahmen-Gewicht ist mir auch zu hoch. Da fahr ich lieber mein Canyon weiter...
Danke für Info,
Gruß
Sven

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...d-stevens-im-langzeittest.368514.2.htm?skip=1


----------



## Jackbeth (23. Oktober 2010)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> 1) bin 1,84m/87 SL ....L oder M. Ich tendiere zu M...hab ein Canyon Nerve in L mit ähnl. Geo...ist mir zu lang.
> Die Geo-Größenempfehlungen von bmc finde ich etwas merkwürdig:
> http://www.bmc-racing.com/de-de/bikes/2011/mountainbike/model/trailfox/tf02/standard.html
> (L mit 615er OR für 1,75-1,85)
> ...


.


----------



## sik_at (23. Oktober 2010)

@ Sven_Kiel: Interessanter Test, danke.

Also ich will ja BMC nicht schlechtmachen, aber nochmal kaufen würde ich mir das Trailfox nicht. Vor allem die Überstandshöhe ist mies und als Komplettrad ist es echt schwer (viel schwerer als offiziell angegeben). Dafür war der Preis sehr niedrig und die Kinematik funktioniert sehr gut. Und man fährt einen nicht ganz so gewöhnlichen Rahmen, ich stehe mehr auf kleine Schmieden und vermeide Massenhersteller.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (23. Oktober 2010)

sik_at schrieb:


> ..ich stehe mehr auf kleine Schmieden und vermeide Massenhersteller.



Geht mir mittlerweile auch so. 
Leider hat das Canyon auch eine miese Überstandshöhe. Dafür ist es recht leicht. Suche eigentlich ein haltbareres bewegliches trailbike bzw. einen Rahmen mit leicht gesloptem Oberrohr, individuell, haltbare Lager, einfache Wartung. Kein Coladosenblech wie das Canyon. Gedanklich schwanke ich immer zwischen Nicolai, Liteville und Santa Cruz. Das kostet allerdings seinen Preis. Werde weiter suchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donadi (24. Oktober 2010)

Also mit dem Umwerfer ist das so eine Sache. 

Ich fahre einen XT Umwerfer am TF02 2009 - das ganze rund ums Jahr, also Schlam, Schnee, Regen und was weiss ich alles. 

Mit dem Schalten hatte ich noch nie Probleme und das mit dem Hinterbau und XT Umwerfer - ich weiss nicht - habe da so zwei, drei kleine Krazter, aber, who cares? Es wird nichts verbogen oder die Funktion beeinträchtigt. Und das trotz Bikepark und Gardasee Quälereien. Also den Federweg habe ich zu 101% genutzt


----------



## Otterauge (24. Oktober 2010)

Gibs den ein Unterschied in der Steifigkeit vom 2009 TF 01 zu 02.

Ist der Unterschied der max. Federweg


----------



## Benarni (24. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute,

interessant, wie viele verschiedene Interpretationen des TF03 Rahmens hier auf den letzten Seiten zu sehen waren.

Hier mal mein neues Projekt:







Bin noch unschlüssig, ob ich den Dämpfer direkt raushauen soll. Ich mache mir halt Gedanken wegen der (zu) hohen Druckstufendämpfung. Kann mir jemand etwas zu dem Thema berichten? Bin sowie an Fahrberichten oder sonstigen Erfahrungen mit dem Rahmen interessiert. Würde mich freuen, wenn da was kommt.

B.A.


----------



## Ozz (24. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

seit dieser Woche bin ich auch Besitzer von einem `09 er Trailfox 01. Leider ist die Dokumentation nicht besonders umfangreich. Angaben zu SattelstÃ¼tzen- und Umwerferdurchmesser konnte ich nicht finden. SattelstÃ¼tze ist â soweit habe ich es schon mitgeschnitten- 31,6. Aber wie lautet das 2. MaÃ? 
Ozz


----------



## schafkopfkoenig (24. Oktober 2010)

Ozz schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> seit dieser Woche bin ich auch Besitzer von einem `09 er Trailfox 01. Leider ist die Dokumentation nicht besonders umfangreich. Angaben zu Sattelstützen- und Umwerferdurchmesser konnte ich nicht finden. Sattelstütze ist  soweit habe ich es schon mitgeschnitten- 31,6. Aber wie lautet das 2. Maß?
> Ozz


 
34,9 also Standardmaß von Shimano Umwerfern ohne Reduzierhülse


----------



## .floe. (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich stolperte gerade über ein interessantes Angebot für einen Trailfox TF01 von 2009. In wie weit ist der Rahmen, entsprechend aufgebaut, Enduro-Freeride-tauglich? Wie sieht es beispielsweise bei der Reifenfreiheit aus? 2fach-Kettenführung möglich? Ist der Rahmen stabil genug? Wie arbeitet die Kinematik bei etwas derberen Stößen?
Würde mich freuen, eure Meinungen dazu zu hören.


----------



## Ozz (25. Oktober 2010)

schafkopfkoenig schrieb:


> 34,9 also Standardmaß von Shimano Umwerfern ohne Reduzierhülse


 

Danke 

Gruß:Ozz


----------



## BerndBalu (26. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, auch mal wieder hier. Kennt jemand das BMC Shiver. suche ein Rad für meine sehr kleine Freundin. Ist jemand das Rad schon mal gefahren?

Danke für die Rückmeldung


----------



## philip_sanchez (26. Oktober 2010)

@ floe: Reifenfreiheit bei 2,4ern is etwas beengt. Hab für den härteren Einsatz nen Sun Rhyno-LRS mit Big Betty... haben zwar noch n bisschen Platz, aber wenn sich das Hinterrad bei größeren Belastungen verwindet, schleifts... und matscht halt super schnell zu. Bisher bin ich ansonsten 
top-zufrieden mit der Funktion. Meins ist recht soft abgestimmt, und schluckt auch derbere Stösse. 
salu2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mafrox (28. Oktober 2010)

Servus,


kennt jemand in der Runde die Einbaumaße des Dämfers für das 09er Fourstroke ("FS02"_Alu)?

Länge ist 200mm - aber wieviel beträgt der Hub - 50 oder 55?



vorab Danke!


----------



## BigRed (29. Oktober 2010)

BerndBalu schrieb:


> Hallo, auch mal wieder hier. Kennt jemand das BMC Shiver. suche ein Rad für meine sehr kleine Freundin. Ist jemand das Rad schon mal gefahren?
> 
> Danke für die Rückmeldung



Modell 2010 oder von wann ?... ist von Prinzip her der gleiche Rahmen wie
immer der aktuelle Speedfox, sind nur Details (Lenker, Vorbau, Lenker etc)
und Design weiblich angepasst.  Wenn also die Aussagen zum Speedfox 2010 oder dem 120er Trailfox 2009 für Dich ok sind, kannst du das Shiver unter dem Gesichtspunkt kaufen...


----------



## tanteandi (30. Oktober 2010)

...hy donadi; hab den ganzen `wer hat`s gemacht` thread  gerade gelesen  und du bist der einzige bei dem ein four stroke 02 auftaucht!

Vielleicht kannst du mir weiterhelfen!???




Welche Gabel im Komplettrad?   


Modelljahr?



Bin gerade stolzer Besitzer eines BMC Rahmensets geworden! (Bikepalast)
BMC four stroke 02  2009




... schonmal Vielen Dank!!!       tanteandi


.




donadi schrieb:


> Also ich komme gerade vom Gardasee. Wir waren mit drei BMC´s unterwegs.
> 
> 1x Trailfox 02
> 1x Fourstroke 02
> ...


----------



## Slow (1. November 2010)

Kurzes Fazit nach der 5. Ausfahrt:

Flatlenker gegen breiteren Riser getauscht: Fahreigenschaften für bergrunter optimiert. Die restlichen Anbauteile schlagen sich wirklich hervorragend. Ebenso die leichte Manitou Minute MRD. Extrem sensibles Ansprechverhalten, schöne Federeigenschaft, Federweg komplett ausgenutzt ohne am Ende so progressiv zu werden und dabei ist sie sehr steif!

Zum Rahmen/Dämpfer:
Also für das Geld finde ich den 09er Trailfox echt gut. Die Verarbeitung stimmt und bisher macht der Rahmen null Probleme.
Das Ansprechverhalten ist sehr gut und dabei ist der Rahmen wirklich recht laufruhig, gute Spurtreue, trotzdem wendig und der Vortrieb stimmt auch.
Ich hatte mir ledeglich erhofft den Dämpfer mit mehr Luftdruck fahren zu können, damit ich nicht immer zwischen offen und plattform hin und her schalten muss.
Die Plattform an sich ist super eingestellt, da gibts nix zu meckern.

Der Dämpfer: Nachdem etwas eingefahren, sehr gutes Ansprechverhalten, gut und einfach abstimmbar. Ich habe hier was Überdämpgung gelesen: Hm, ich muss die Zugstufe schon auf recht offen schalten. Das sind ca. 3 Klicks vor Endposition. Hat mich etwas überrascht, da ich sonst immer eher die mittlere Stellung habe. 
Aber für mich ist die Einstellung noch vollkommen in Ordnung.

Kleiner nachteil, den ich jetzt schon bemerkt habe: Das Tretlager ist doch recht tief, wenn man einfedert.

Alles in allem ein super Allrounder, so gut bergauf, wie bergab. So hab ich mir das vorgestellt. 

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## r--wolf (2. November 2010)

Hallo alle miteinander,
ich werde in kürze auch ein TF01 von 2009 aus dem bikepalast bekommen und wollte mich vorab für die vielen Informationen hier bedanken. Und hab aber auch noch ein paar Fragen:
1. Hier wurde schon geschrieben das in den Rahmen ein Dämpfer mit 200mm Einbaulänge und 55mm Hub reingehört. Ihr meint damit aber den Fox mit 57komma nochwas mm, oder?
1.1 Was für eine Dämpfungsstufe hat der Dämpfer? Low, medium oder high?
2. Der Steuersatz: Welcher gehört rein? Marke interessiert mich nicht, sondern Art und Maße!

Ihr habt wahrscheinlich schon mitbekommen, daß ich nur den Rahmen bestellt habe. Und ja da gabs auch den passenden Steuersatz zu kaufen, aber ich hab noch einen von Ritchey ( 41,6) zu Hause zu liegen der vielleicht auch passt.

Vielen Dank schon im voraus!


----------



## Mafrox (2. November 2010)

r--wolf schrieb:


> Hallo alle miteinander,
> ich werde in kürze auch ein TF01 von 2009 aus dem bikepalast bekommen und wollte mich vorab für die vielen Informationen hier bedanken. Und hab aber auch noch ein paar Fragen:
> 1. Hier wurde schon geschrieben das in den Rahmen ein Dämpfer mit 200mm Einbaulänge und 55mm Hub reingehört. Ihr meint damit aber den Fox mit 57komma nochwas mm, oder?
> 1.1 Was für eine Dämpfungsstufe hat der Dämpfer? Low, medium oder high?
> ...




Achtung: die Angaben beziehen sich auf das "Fourstroke" - ob es beim TF genauso ist müsste jmd. bestätigen

zu 1. richtig, der Fox hatt 57mm - da 2,25 Zoll
1.1. ?
2. 44mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r--wolf (2. November 2010)

Bei Frage 1.1 meinte ich das hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=391475


----------



## Mafrox (2. November 2010)

r--wolf schrieb:


> Bei Frage 1.1 meinte ich das hier:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=391475



schon klar um was es geht - ich meinte mit "?" ich kann es dir nicht sagen

Gruß


----------



## r--wolf (2. November 2010)

Alles klar.
Hast mir aber schon sehr geholfen.

Vielleicht kann nochmal einer von den 2009er TF01-Besitzern an seinem Rahmen runterschauen und hier schreiben was auf dem Dämpfer steht.


----------



## Salzstängeli (2. November 2010)

r--wolf schrieb:


> Alles klar.
> Hast mir aber schon sehr geholfen.
> 
> Vielleicht kann nochmal einer von den 2009er TF01-Besitzern an seinem Rahmen runterschauen und hier schreiben was auf dem Dämpfer steht.



Habe ein 2009er TF02 und der Dämpfer hat die höchste Stufe beim Compression Tune und die niedrigste beim Rebound Tune.


----------



## Mafrox (2. November 2010)

nochmal zum Steuersatz: semi-intigriert


----------



## r--wolf (3. November 2010)

Vielen Dank!
Dann mach ich mich mal langsam auf die Suche nach den Teilen.
Ist jemand schon aufgefallen das an den 2011er TF eine 150er Gabel dran ist. Bei gleichem Hinterbau wie vorher. Was haltet ihr davon. Ich kenn es bei meinem Trance nur anders herum.


----------



## Salzstängeli (3. November 2010)

r--wolf schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!
> Dann mach ich mich mal langsam auf die Suche nach den Teilen.
> Ist jemand schon aufgefallen das an den 2011er TF eine 150er Gabel dran ist. Bei gleichem Hinterbau wie vorher. Was haltet ihr davon. Ich kenn es bei meinem Trance nur anders herum.



Das neue TF hat hinten 150mm und Steckachse.


----------



## schafkopfkoenig (12. November 2010)

Nun hab ich endlich auch ein Foto vom fertig aufgebauten Bike, direkt vor der ersten Ausfahrt.
Leider noch nicht so richtig in die Berge, waren aber 90 km querfeldein über's Land. Dämpfer immer offen, auch die Gabel, da wippt praktisch nix, allerdings hab ich mit 17 bar einen denke ich recht hohen Druck im Dämpfer. 
Das Bike hat guten Vortrieb, trotzdem eine entspannte Sitzposition, ich bin bisher zufrieden. Hoffentlich komm ich vor dem Winter noch dazu, eine ordentliche Tour in den Alpen zu fahren.


----------



## Otterauge (12. November 2010)

Sehr schick... aber die Klingel....

Brüllen hilf da mehr


----------



## schafkopfkoenig (12. November 2010)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Sehr schick... aber die Klingel....
> 
> Brüllen hilf da mehr


 

...oder beides gleichzeitig .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philip_sanchez (13. November 2010)

Sieht schon schick aus so in schwarz... aber die Züge + Bremsleitung sollten dann doch noch gekürzt werden


----------



## schafkopfkoenig (13. November 2010)

das ist wohl richtig, aber ich muss ja im Winter auch noch was zu tun haben, damits mir nicht zu langweilig wird


----------



## hornoc (14. November 2010)

Was haltet Ihr denn vom Speedfox SF02 aus 2010?

http://www.bmc-racing.com/int-de/bikes/2010/mountainbike/model/speedfox/sf02/standard.html

Da gibt es ja mittlerweile ganz gute Angebote (1599 - 1799 Euro) im Internet und beim Händler.

Gibt es eigentlich einen Unterschied zwischen den Rahmen vom 01er, 02er und 03er?


----------



## tanteandi (15. November 2010)

hornoc schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr denn vom Speedfox SF02 aus 2010?
> 
> http://www.bmc-racing.com/int-de/bikes/2010/mountainbike/model/speedfox/sf02/standard.html
> 
> ...




...kennst Du schon den BMC SUPER SALE    BIKEPALAST.at


----------



## Salzstängeli (15. November 2010)

hornoc schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich einen Unterschied zwischen den Rahmen vom 01er, 02er und 03er?



Meines Wissens ist der Rahmen ist bei allen der gleiche.


----------



## Joe911 (15. November 2010)

Kann mir einer der geschätzten BMC-Profis sagen, warum die BMCs des Jahrgangs 2009/2010 seit einigen Wochen so verschleudert werden? 

Da könnte man ja fast schwach werden und sich einen Rahmen auf Vorrat kaufen

Thanks!


----------



## hornoc (15. November 2010)

tanteandi schrieb:


> ...kennst Du schon den BMC SUPER SALE    BIKEPALAST.at


 
 Jau, kenne ich, danke Dir.




Salzstängeli schrieb:


> Meines Wissens ist der Rahmen ist bei allen der gleiche.



Genau das wollte ich hören ...... ebenfalls danke. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Joe911 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer der geschätzten BMC-Profis sagen, warum die BMCs des Jahrgangs 2010 seit einigen Wochen so verschleudert werden?
> 
> Da könnte man ja fast schwach werden und sich einen Rahmen auf Vorrat kaufen
> 
> Thanks!



Ich denke das liegt daran, das die "alten Bikes" raus müssen um für die neuen 2011er Modelle platz zu schaffen. Ist ja zur Zeit bei fast allen Herstellern so und für mich ein Grund genau jetzt zuzuschlagen.


----------



## Joe911 (17. November 2010)

Trozdem ist es IMHO bei BMC besonders auffällig. Vielleicht lief der Absatz zu den doch teilw. stolzen UVP nicht so recht...


----------



## amg 2 (17. November 2010)

habe interesse an einem fourstroke .

was mich wundert ist das man über das modell kaum was hier im forum hört .

meistens traifox u.s.w.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salzstängeli (18. November 2010)

amg 2 schrieb:


> habe interesse an einem fourstroke .
> 
> was mich wundert ist das man über das modell kaum was hier im forum hört .
> 
> meistens traifox u.s.w.



Das kann ja auch gut sein im Sinne das es keine Probleme mit denen gibt. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere waren die Test's des Fourstroke jeweils sehr gut. Wenn du also ein raceorientiertes Bike suchst, ist das Fourstroke (wenn der Preis stimmt) sicher eine gute Wahl.


----------



## tanteandi (18. November 2010)

...hallo SALZSTÄNGLI habe leider nirgends einen Test (four stroke) gefunden!!!
Kannst Du dich noch erinnern wo Du was gesehen hast!!????

                    Danke  Andi


.





Salzstängeli schrieb:


> Das kann ja auch gut sein im Sinne das es keine Probleme mit denen gibt. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere waren die Test's des Fourstroke jeweils sehr gut. Wenn du also ein raceorientiertes Bike suchst, ist das Fourstroke (wenn der Preis stimmt) sicher eine gute Wahl.


----------



## Salzstängeli (18. November 2010)

tanteandi schrieb:


> ...hallo SALZSTÄNGLI habe leider nirgends einen Test (four stroke) gefunden!!!
> Kannst Du dich noch erinnern wo Du was gesehen hast!!????
> 
> Danke  Andi
> ...



http://www.testberichte.de/test/produkt_tests_bmc_trading_fourstroke_03_p47635.html

http://www.testberichte.de/p/bmc-racing-tests/fourstroke-01-testbericht.html

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...e-fs01.389779.d_odc_produkt_testbericht.2.htm

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/bikes/mountain/product/fourstroke-fs01-11569

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/bikes/mountain/product/fourstroke-fs02-09-32894


----------



## tanteandi (18. November 2010)

...super schnell und  Du hast mich erstmal platt gemacht mit der Menge an Info`s!   Vielen Dank  ...und das alles obwohl ich ein  e in deinem Namen vergessen habe!   Andi 





Salzstängeli schrieb:


> http://www.testberichte.de/test/produkt_tests_bmc_trading_fourstroke_03_p47635.html
> 
> http://www.testberichte.de/p/bmc-racing-tests/fourstroke-01-testbericht.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Berrrnd (18. November 2010)

bikepalast hat auch nen ebay account.
dort gehen die rahmen teilweise noch günstiger als im shop weg.


----------



## amg 2 (19. November 2010)

wenn man sich den rahmen ohne dämpfer bestellt , welchen würdet ihr empfehlen ??? ( dämpfer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superfly-styler (19. November 2010)

Habe da auch mal ne Frage zum Dämpfer.Ist das beim BMC Fourstroke nen 200mm mit 50mm Hub oder 57mm Hub???Ist ja beides standart....

Habe bei BMC schon nachgfragt aber bisher keine Antwort....


----------



## 4mate (19. November 2010)

r--wolf schrieb:


> Hallo alle miteinander,
> ich werde in kürze auch ein TF01 von 2009 aus dem bikepalast bekommen und wollte mich vorab für die vielen Informationen hier bedanken. Und hab aber auch noch ein paar Fragen:
> 1. Hier wurde schon geschrieben das in den Rahmen ein Dämpfer mit 200mm Einbaulänge und 55mm Hub reingehört. Ihr meint damit aber den Fox mit 57komma nochwas mm, oder?
> 1.1 Was für eine Dämpfungsstufe hat der Dämpfer? Low, medium oder high?
> ...





Mafrox schrieb:


> Achtung: die Angaben beziehen sich auf das "Fourstroke" - ob es beim TF genauso ist müsste jmd. bestätigen
> 
> zu 1. richtig, der Fox hatt 57mm - da 2,25 Zoll
> 1.1. ?
> 2. 44mm





superfly-styler schrieb:


> Habe da auch mal ne Frage zum Dämpfer.Ist das beim BMC Fourstroke nen 200mm mit 50mm Hub oder 57mm Hub???Ist ja beides standard....
> 
> Habe bei BMC schon nachgfragt aber bisher keine Antwort....


.


----------



## amg 2 (21. November 2010)

amg 2 schrieb:


> wenn man sich den rahmen ohne dämpfer bestellt , welchen würdet ihr empfehlen ??? ( dämpfer)



könnte die bestellung noch ändern , soll ich den orginalen dämpfer mitbestellen oder könnt ihr was anderes empfehlen??


----------



## Salzstängeli (21. November 2010)

amg 2 schrieb:


> könnte die bestellung noch ändern , soll ich den orginalen dämpfer mitbestellen oder könnt ihr was anderes empfehlen??



Sehe keinen Grund wieso du nicht den originalen Dämpfer nehmen solltest: Der RP2 ist ein guter Dämpfer, obwohl du wahrscheinlich die Plattform-Einstellung nie brauchen wirst, er ist auf den Rahmen abgestimmt und sicher günstiger als wenn du separat einen Dämpfer kaufst. 
Wenn du sehr leicht oder sehr schwer bist könnte es allenfalls sein, das die FOX Werkseinstellungen für Compression und Rebound Dämpfung nicht ganz genau das abdecken, was für dich geeignet wäre.


----------



## rabidi (22. November 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich möchte meinem Sohn ein neues Bike aufbauen und da kommen die Angebote bei Bikepalast gerade recht (hatte letztes Jahr schon ein Cube Stereo für 330Euro dort gekauft).

Es sollte ein Trailfox 02 oder 03 werden (brauche nur den Rahmen) in Grösse XS; habe allerdings das Problem dass beim TF03 das Sitzrohr mit 380mm und beim TF02 mit 420mm angegeben ist. 
Meine Frage: Stimmen die 420mm beim TF02 in XS?

Hoffentlich kann mir jemand helfen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## tanteandi (22. November 2010)

Zum Thema Grössen bei BMC: ...hab kürzlich einen Four Stroke 02 Rahmen gekauft und wegen der (verwunderlichen Grössenangaben) 3x bei BIKEPALAST nachgefragt!

Bestellt habe ich einen Rahmen der als XL/23Zoll bezeichnet war.

XL - kann ja eine Menge bedeuten; aber
23Zoll sind 58,4cm.

...auf dem Rahmenkarton (Originalverpackung BMC) steht dann auch XL/23 Zoll!

...auf dem Rahmen steht: XL/54 cm.

Nachgemessen hat der Rahmen CENTER TO TOP: 55cm!!!


Mein Tipp wenn`s genau passen muß z.B. kleinster/grösster Rahmen; bei Bikepalast anrufen und auf das Problem hinweisen und nachmessen lassen!


----------



## Wastegate (24. November 2010)

So,hab heute den Trailfox 02 Rahmen bekommen.Bei dem Kurs momentan konnte ich nicht wiederstehen 
Was da im moment  Preislich mit den BMC Rahmen abgeht...mir solls recht sein.
Hatte schön öfters ein Trailfox in erwägung gezogen,war mir aber deutlich zu teuer.
Schade ist auch das BMC jetzt leider durch die Verkaufsaktionen einen Ramsch Status erfährt.
Der Rahmen war einwandfrei vorbereitet dh Sitzrohr ordentlich ausgerieben,Tretlagerbreite stimmt,Steuersatz Plan usw.
Finde den Rahmen sehr wertig gemacht.Optisch gefällt er mir auch Astrein.Jetzt muss ich es nur noch vernünftig Aufbauen.Der Winter ist lang.
Habe übrigens einen Rahmen in Größe M bei 182 und 86 SL.
Die Größenempfehlungen auf der BMC Seite finde ich sind falsch bzw zu groß angesetzt.


----------



## Splatter666 (25. November 2010)

Moin!

Ich hab mir mit meine 194cm einen Fourstroke FS02 2009 in XL gegönnt, hoffentlich passt das; vielleicht misst BMC die RH wie KLEIN damals: waagerechte Linie als gedachtes Oberrohr und dann ein Lot über dem Tretlager fallen lassen; dann könnte das mit XL=58,5cm=23" ungefähr hinkommen...
Was habt ihr für eine Gabelempfehlung für das Fourstroke? Ich dacht an Reba SL mit 100mm; oder sollte man da besser auf 120mm gehen?

@Wastegate: ich denke, die Aktion wird in nem halben jahr wieder vergessen sein und der "Ramschstatus" dadurch ebenso...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## Berrrnd (25. November 2010)

ich habe in meinem ne 100er sid race.
mehr würde ich nicht nehmen.


----------



## Slow (25. November 2010)

k_star,

ich seh erst jetzt, dass du auch ein BMC aufbaust.
Was für ein Gewicht peilst du denn an, wenn man fragen darf?

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (25. November 2010)

wird sich schätzungswese bei 10,6-10,8 kg einpendeln.


----------



## superfly-styler (26. November 2010)

Wenns interessier,ich habe nun Antwort von BMC zum Dämpferhub Fourstroke FS01

Zitiere:

Die Dämpferangaben konnte ich aus dem Techbook entnehmen:
Fox RP-2 mit Pro Pedal & Zugstufendämpfung
Dämpfereinbaulänge: 200mm
Dämpferfederweg: 57mm
Dämpfereinbaubreite oben / unten: 22.20mm Dämpferbefestigungsbolzen oben / unten: 8mm




superfly-styler schrieb:


> Habe da auch mal ne Frage zum Dämpfer.Ist das beim BMC Fourstroke nen 200mm mit 50mm Hub oder 57mm Hub???Ist ja beides standart....
> 
> Habe bei BMC schon nachgfragt aber bisher keine Antwort....


----------



## Matrahari (28. November 2010)

#easy# schrieb:


> hier mal mein neuer Umbau/




hmmm...die Farbkombinationen gefallen mir


----------



## Matrahari (28. November 2010)

Sind ja einige hier mit dem TF unterwegs, schöne bikes 
BMC-Fahrer sind hier ziemlich rar...


----------



## amg 2 (28. November 2010)

Matrahari schrieb:


> Sind ja einige hier mit dem TF unterwegs, schöne bikes
> BMC-Fahrer sind hier ziemlich rar...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Berrrnd (28. November 2010)

das neue worldcup team wird wohl auch einiges dazu beitragen.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (28. November 2010)

Superbärt schrieb:


> Mine ist fertig as well!
> BMC Trailfox 01  2009 XL
> Fox Talas 100-120-140



Hi,

How Big are you cause you're driving an XL ??????

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (28. November 2010)

Matrahari schrieb:


> Sind ja einige hier mit dem TF unterwegs, schöne bikes
> BMC-Fahrer sind hier ziemlich rar...



Hi,

Geiles Bike !

Welches Gesamtgewicht hat das Bike ohne Pedale !

Das Supertrail wolte ich auch gerade beim Bikepallast schiessen aber leider waren die "XL" schneller weg als ich klicken konnte !

Falls jemand ein Supertrail-Rahmen in "XL" verkaufen will bitte PN an mich !
Evtl. mit Dämpfer und Gabel aber keine Marzochi)
Überlege jetzt gerade evtl. doch ein Trailfox zu ordern !
Bei den Preisen.........

Grüße Klaus


----------



## donadi (28. November 2010)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Geiles Bike !
> 
> ...



Komplettbike oder Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matrahari (28. November 2010)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Geiles Bike !
> 
> ...



Hi,

danke erstmal, in Größe S und ohne Pedale wiegt es ziemlich genau  14,5 kg (Hersteller angabe und selber gewogen).


Gruß


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (28. November 2010)

donadi schrieb:


> Komplettbike oder Rahmen?



Was meinst du ???

Was ich für ein Supertrail suche oder das Gewicht ???

Ich suche eigentlich nur einen XL-Rahmen (evtl. mit RP2 Dämpfer und vernünftiger Gabel aber keine Marzochi) !!!

Grüße Klaus


----------



## donadi (28. November 2010)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Was meinst du ???
> 
> Was ich für ein Supertrail suche oder das Gewicht ???
> 
> ...



Nur Rahmen, ok. Ein gesamtes Bike könnte ich vielleicht noch auftreben. Also übliche Konfig mit Fox 36 Talas und SLX


----------



## olligpunkt (29. November 2010)

Hallo ihr BMC'ler.
Ich bin neu hier im Forum und möchte mich kurz vorstellen.
Ich bin 33 Jahre alt und komme aus dem schönen Thüringer Wald.
Ich habe dieses Jahr mein altes Hobby wieder entdeckt, mir ein neues Hardtail gekauft und hab es ordentlich krachen lassen dieses Jahr.
Schnell war mir klar das es nicht bei einem Hardtail bleiben kann.
Auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Rahmen bin ich auf BMC und den Ausverkauf von Bikepalast gestoßen. Das Trailfox 01 aus 2008 hat es mir sofort angetan. 
Dann habe ich lange und viel gelsen, auch hier im Forum und diesen Beitrag.
Mich wundert nur das man von diesen Rahmenset nicht allzu viel ließt, weder positives noch negatives .
Bike ist jetzt so gut wie aufgebaut, aus den Teilen meines Hardtails. Hat alles wunderbar gepasst und das Rahmenset war vom Preis und von der Vorbereitung top.
Das einzige was nicht passt ist der Umwerfer. Bei meinem alten XT sitzt die Schelle unten, brauche sie aber oben. Welchen alternativen Umwerfer könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Lieber gleich SRAM wegen dem Aufschlagen an der Kettenstrebe (kann allerdings nicht beurteilen ob das Problem hier auch vorhanden ist), oder wieder Shimano mit Schelle oben.
Bitte helft mir. 
Ansonsten kann ich jetzt schon sagen, Hammergerät.

LG olligpunkt


----------



## amg 2 (29. November 2010)

scram x9


----------



## Joe911 (30. November 2010)

@olligpunkt:

Stell mal ein Bild Deines Innenlagerbereichs/Schwinge hier rein - soweit ich weiß, sollte sich das Umwerferproblem bei den Trailfüchsen TF01 und TF02 Baujahr 2009 beschränken. (Bei diesen paßt dann nur Sram X.9 oder X-Gen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olligpunkt (30. November 2010)

Hier mal ein Bild. Hab leider grad nix besseres zur Hand.Hoffe man erkennt was darauf.
Mir gehts ja auch darum ob ich evtl. auch einen XT Umwerfer nehmen kann mit Schelle oben.

Gruß olligpunkt


----------



## Berrrnd (30. November 2010)

was für ein 3fach umwerfer ist eigentlich egal.
hauptsache es ist ein down-swing mit top-pull.

habe bei mir einen fd-m971 dran, und der funktioniert ohne probleme.


----------



## ghia (30. November 2010)

@olligpunkt

Erst mal, gute wahl (Hab den gleichen Rahmen gekauft)
ich habe einen XT DownSwing Umwerfer dran und habe keine Probleme mit ihm. Ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen das er irgendwann anschlägt.


----------



## Berrrnd (30. November 2010)

was habt ihr für schaltwerke?

bei meinem mittleren x.9 schleift die kette am unteren röllchen immer am käfig.

wird das mit einem langen käfig besser?


----------



## ghia (1. Dezember 2010)

XT Shadow mit langem Käfig.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (1. Dezember 2010)

olligpunkt schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild. Hab leider grad nix besseres zur Hand.Hoffe man erkennt was darauf.
> Mir gehts ja auch darum ob ich evtl. auch einen XT Umwerfer nehmen kann mit Schelle oben. Gruß olligpunkt



Sag mal sitzt der Umwerfer nicht viel zu hoch oder täuscht die Ansicht des Fotos ???

Oder ist der noch nicht endgültig montiert ???


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Dezember 2010)

gernau das ist das problem!

ein top swing/ low clamp umwerfer kann nicht weiter unten montiert werden.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (1. Dezember 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> gernau das ist das problem!
> ein top swing/ low clamp umwerfer kann nicht weiter unten montiert werden.



Ah jetzt ja eine Insel........

Sorry, hab ich nicht richtig auf dem Bild gesehen das dies ein Topswing-Umwerfer ist !

Geht nicht is klar ! 

Der Rahmen ist nur für einen Downswing-Umwerfer geeignet !


----------



## Joe911 (1. Dezember 2010)

olligpunkt schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild. Hab leider grad nix besseres zur Hand.Hoffe man erkennt was darauf.
> Mir gehts ja auch darum ob ich evtl. auch einen XT Umwerfer nehmen kann mit Schelle oben.
> 
> Gruß olligpunkt



Ansicht von oben herab wäre besser (um den innenlagerbereich des Rahmens zu sehen). Wenn es eine geschweißte Box analog TF01 und TF02 Baujahr 2009 ist, könnte es mit dem XT Downswing knapp werden.


----------



## olligpunkt (1. Dezember 2010)

@ghia
Kannst du mir die ShimanoNummer sagen von den Umwerfer den du dran hast.
Bist du dir sicher dass da nix im Weg ist wenn es voll durchfedert in allen Gängen?

Der Umwerfer auf dem Bild ist der falsche, mit schelle oben.

Gruß olligpunkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghia (1. Dezember 2010)

@olligpunkt
Ich habe den: Shimano XT FD-M771 DS 2008
Also ich bin jetzt knappe 1000km gefahren mit dem kleien und bis jetzt ist mir nichts aufgefallen.
Habe mir eben mal kurz n paar bilder die ich beim Zusammenbau geschossen habe angesehen und es könnte rein optisch tatsächlich n bischen knap werden
Ich werde das mal in natura näher betrachten.


----------



## gocad (3. Dezember 2010)

hallo an alle,

ich möchte gerne trilfox02 2009 rahmen bei Bikepalast holen, problem ist ja mit der Rahmen-grosse.
Ich bin 169 gross, schrittlange habe ich etwa 78 cm. Laut BMC tabelle soll ich grosse
M nehmen aber mit 590 cm oberrohrlänge finde ich zu lang, was meint Ihr denn ?
soll ich trotzdem M oder lieber S nehmen ?
PS: bei bikepalast gibt es in S aber ohne dämpfer 
(sorry für bad-german)

mfg

Pandu


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (3. Dezember 2010)

gocad schrieb:


> ...bei bikepalast gibt es in S aber ohne dÃ¤mpfer



Hi,

Scheibe die Jungs vom Bikepalast einfach per Mail an (oder ruf an) und frage 
ob du den Rahmen gegen Aufpreis (200â¬) auch mit DÃ¤mpfer bekommen kannst !!!!!!

Hab ich auch so gemacht !

Geht problemlos !

Frag aber auch ob die Sattelklemme mit dabei ist und lass dir den Steuersatz (gegen Aufpreis) gleich einpressen !

GrÃ¼Ãe Klaus


----------



## gocad (3. Dezember 2010)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Scheibe die Jungs vom Bikepalast einfach per Mail an (oder ruf an) und frage
> ob du den Rahmen gegen Aufpreis (200) auch mit Dämpfer bekommen kannst !!!!!!
> ...




wow ....

danke für die schnelle Antwort
werde ich heute per Mail an bikepalast fragen

noch mal Danke


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (3. Dezember 2010)

gocad schrieb:


> wow ....danke für die schnelle Antwort
> werde ich heute per Mail an bikepalast fragen ... noch mal Danke



Am besten ist aber anrufen denn die Jungs beim Bikepalast sind per Mail nicht die schnellsten !

2-4 Tage auf eine Antwort warten ist anscheinend normal !?

In meinem Fall war der Supertrail-Rahmen dann (während dem warten auf die Antwortmail) in meiner Größe leider schon ausverkauft !!!

Tja, Pech gehabt !!!

Dann halt ne Nummer kleiner bestellt !


----------



## chris-2 (4. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß zufällig jemand von euch welche Garantie BMC auf ihre Alurahmen gibt. Soll es tatsächlich nur die normale 2-jährige Gewährleistung sein?

Gruß, chris


----------



## hornoc (4. Dezember 2010)

Möchte mich dann auch im Club der BMC-Fahrer einreihen.

Hier ein Foto von meinem Speedfox 02 Modell 2010:







Ich habe es so fertig konfektioniert beim Händler meines vertrauens gekauft.


----------



## ghia (5. Dezember 2010)

So, jetz mal Butter bei die Fische.

Beim TreilFox 01 von 2008 kann man den Shimano XT FD-M771 DownSwing Umwerfer verwenden ohne das er auf dem kleinsten Kettenblatt an der Schwinge anschlägt.
Ich habe die Luft aus dem Dämpfer gelassen und komplett eingefedert. Es ist zwar wahnsinnig knapp aber es passt definitiv











Sorry für die Qualität der Bilder. Hatte nur das Handy parat.


----------



## Joe911 (5. Dezember 2010)

Kurze Frage an die TF 2009-Besitzer:

Welche Bauhöhe hat der mitgelieferte Steuersatz? Ich versuch gerade meine minimale Gabelschafthöhe zu ermitteln.

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salzstängeli (5. Dezember 2010)

Joe911 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an die TF 2009-Besitzer:
> 
> Welche Bauhöhe hat der mitgelieferte Steuersatz? Ich versuch gerade meine minimale Gabelschafthöhe zu ermitteln.
> 
> Danke!



Also bei meinem TF 02 2009 Grösse M mit 14cm langem Steuerrohr komme ich auf 16,5cm. Der Steuersatz baut also 2,5cm hoch (ohne Spacers).


----------



## Joe911 (5. Dezember 2010)

Danke! Das ist wahrhaft eine ordentliche Höhe für einen semi-integrierte Steuersatz ;-)


----------



## Salzstängeli (5. Dezember 2010)

Joe911 schrieb:


> Danke! Das ist wahrhaft eine ordentliche Höhe für einen semi-integrierte Steuersatz ;-)



Damit wir uns richtig verstehen: 

Die 2,5cm sind mit dem oberen Schale die ca. 1,2cm hoch ist.


----------



## Joe911 (5. Dezember 2010)

Richtig verstanden. Vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Hilfe!


----------



## gocad (8. Dezember 2010)

superfly-styler schrieb:


> Wenns interessier,ich habe nun Antwort von BMC zum Dämpferhub Fourstroke FS01
> 
> Zitiere:
> 
> ...



Hallo an alle,

gilt das auch für Trailfox02 2009 ? habe gerade ein bestellt ohne dämpfer.
wird das alle fox RP2 rein passen ? und wenn es  von anderen Hersteller
ist, welche Marke könnt Ihr mir empfelen

mfg

Pandu


----------



## ghia (8. Dezember 2010)

@gocad vom sinn her natürlich einen DT Swiss. Bin mit meinem jedenfalls sehr zu frieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joe911 (9. Dezember 2010)

ghia schrieb:


> @gocad vom sinn her natürlich einen DT Swiss. Bin mit meinem jedenfalls sehr zu frieden.



Vom Sinn her würde auch X-Fusion ganz gut passen - dann könnten Dämpfer und Rahmen Taiwanesisch miteinander sprechen 

Scherz beiseite - der angesprochene Fox RP2 oder auch DTSwiss sind beide feine Dämpfer.


----------



## Salzstängeli (9. Dezember 2010)

gocad schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> gilt das auch für Trailfox02 2009 ? habe gerade ein bestellt ohne dämpfer.
> wird das alle fox RP2 rein passen ? und wenn es  von anderen Hersteller
> ...



Meiner Meinung nach brauchst du nicht unbedingt einen Dämpfer mit Plattform (wie Fox RP2 oder RP32) den die VPP Kinematik ist sehr "unwippig". Der BMC Fox RP2  Dämpfer ist übrigens "factory tuned", d.h. Compression Tune=max und Rebound Tune=min.
Der dt-swiss xm180 Dämpfer ist für die Tf03 2009 und Tf 2008 Kinematik gegeignet, für den Tf02 2009 hat er meiner Ansicht nach zu wenig Druckstufendämpfung. Da ich sehr leicht bin habe ich den xm180 an mein Tf02 2009 verbaut. Er arbeitet zwar supersensibel aber bei härterer Gangart bietet er zu wenig Rückmeldung und rauscht zu rasch durch den Federweg.


----------



## gocad (9. Dezember 2010)

Salzstängeli schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach brauchst du nicht unbedingt einen Dämpfer mit Plattform (wie Fox RP2 oder RP32) den die VPP Kinematik ist sehr "unwippig". Der BMC Fox RP2  Dämpfer ist übrigens "factory tuned", d.h. Compression Tune=max und Rebound Tune=min.
> Der dt-swiss xm180 Dämpfer ist für die Tf03 2009 und Tf 2008 Kinematik gegeignet, für den Tf02 2009 hat er meiner Ansicht nach zu wenig Druckstufendämpfung. Da ich sehr leicht bin habe ich den xm180 an mein Tf02 2009 verbaut. Er arbeitet zwar supersensibel aber bei härterer Gangart bietet er zu wenig Rückmeldung und rauscht zu rasch durch den Federweg.




so nun ??? welche soll ich nehmen ???
gibt es noch andere Marke ausser DT & Fox ?


----------



## Salzstängeli (9. Dezember 2010)

gocad schrieb:


> so nun ??? welche soll ich nehmen ???
> gibt es noch andere Marke ausser DT & Fox ?




warum hast du nicht den rahmen inkl. dämpfer gekauft?


----------



## gocad (9. Dezember 2010)

Salzstängeli schrieb:


> warum hast du nicht den rahmen inkl. dämpfer gekauft?



 weil der Rahmen ohne Dämpfer kostet nur 165,83  und mit Dämpfer
gibt es nur Gr. M. ( ich brauche Gr. S ) trotzdem werde ich zwischen den beiden entscheiden


----------



## Salzstängeli (9. Dezember 2010)

gocad schrieb:


> weil der Rahmen ohne Dämpfer kostet nur 165,83  und mit Dämpfer
> gibt es nur Gr. M. ( ich brauche Gr. S ) trotzdem werde ich zwischen den beiden entscheiden



frag doch bikepalast, ob sie dir einen s rahmen mit dämpfer und steuersatz ausrüsten können.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (10. Dezember 2010)

Salzstängeli schrieb:


> frag doch bikepalast, ob sie dir einen s rahmen mit dämpfer und steuersatz ausrüsten können.



Ist überhaupt kein Problem !!!

Habe ich auch so gemacht !

Einfach fragen !!!


----------



## gocad (11. Dezember 2010)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Ist überhaupt kein Problem !!!
> 
> Habe ich auch so gemacht !
> 
> Einfach fragen !!!



habe gefragt, leider geht nicht da es ein sonder aktion war. Danke trotzdem.

Noch fragen habe ich noch. Ich werde doch lieber Fox rp2 kaufen, welche    "Hub"  denn eigentlich bei trailfox02 2009 51 oder 57 mm ? und warum bei gleche EBL (200mm) gibt 2 verschidene Hub-länge (51 & 57 mm) ?

danke in voraus


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Dezember 2010)




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (12. Dezember 2010)

gocad schrieb:


> Noch fragen habe ich noch. Ich werde doch lieber Fox rp2 kaufen, welche    "Hub"  denn eigentlich bei trailfox02 2009 51 oder 57 mm ? und warum bei gleche EBL (200mm) gibt 2 verschidene Hub-länge (51 & 57 mm) ? danke in voraus



Hi,

Der Fox RP2 ist der perfekte Dämpfer nicht nur für dieses Bike !

Der Dämpfer hat 200mm Einbaulänge und 57mm Hub !!!

Wichtig ist nur : Compression Tune = Max und Rebound Tune = Min

Grüße Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hornoc (13. Dezember 2010)

Für die Leute, die keine Lust haben selber was aufzubauen:

http://www.raddiscount.de/P06378.html


----------



## 4mate (13. Dezember 2010)

Alles Deore = Teuer!


----------



## hornoc (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich denke, wenn man sich die Teile alle einzeln kaufen würde, käme man teurer weg.....und wie geschrieben.....man muss halt nicht selber schrauben und weiß dass die Konfiguration so funktioniert und alles passt.
Klar, Deore ist nicht gerade die besste Gruppe von Shimano, aber sie erfüllt ihren Zweck.


----------



## Joe911 (14. Dezember 2010)

Andere Frage: Kann mir jemand die Anzugsmomente für die Hinterbauschrauben am Trailfox TF03 sagen (Obere/Untere Lagerung)? 

Ich hab zwar schon bei BMC per Email nachgehakt, bislang aber keine Rückmeldung bekommen. (Im Handbuch ist nichts genannt)


----------



## Salzstängeli (14. Dezember 2010)

Joe911 schrieb:


> Andere Frage: Kann mir jemand die Anzugsmomente für die Hinterbauschrauben am Trailfox TF03 sagen (Obere/Untere Lagerung)?
> 
> Ich hab zwar schon bei BMC per Email nachgehakt, bislang aber keine Rückmeldung bekommen. (Im Handbuch ist nichts genannt)



Im Manual von meinem TF01 2007 (baugleicher Hinterbau) steht:

Dämpfer 8 Nm
Lower Link 6-8 Nm
Upper Link 6-8 Nm

PS: Im Manual von meinem TF02 2009 steht das gleiche. Kleiner Unterschied "Dämpfer 7-8 Nm"


----------



## Joe911 (15. Dezember 2010)

@Salzstängeli: Dank Dir!

Eine Anmerkung für alle, die derzeit aufbauen - folgende nacharbeitswürdigen Punkte sind mir bei der Vorbereitung meines TF03 2009-Rahmens zum Aufbau aufgefallen:
1. Anzugsmoment der Hinterbauschrauben nachprüfen (bei mir waren 2 mit nur ca. 3Nm angezogen). Wenn Ihr dabeiseid, dann evtl. gleich auch Dämpferschrauben checken.
2. Wichtig für IS2000-Bremszangenanbau HR: Obwohl der IS2000-Sitz  des Rahmens schön CNC gefräst ist, liegt er nicht exakt im rechten Winkel zur HR-Achse. Also tut nachfräsen Not! (sonst quietscht's u.U.). Bei Kombi Adapter auf PM-Zange evtl. weniger das Problem.
3. Innenlageraufnahme lag mit 68.39mm außerhalb der Toleranz, die für SRAM/Truvativ (GXP) und RaceFace gefordert ist. Für diese Typen also am besten auch Nachfräsen, sonst verkürzt sich die Lebenszeit des Innenlager aufgrund zu hoher Vorspannung dramatisch. Bei Shimano HT2 und konzeptgleichen kein Problem, da hier die Toleranz bauartbedingt problemlos ausgeglichen wird.


----------



## Slow (22. Dezember 2010)

Eine Frage an die Leute, mit dem serienmäßigen FOX RP3:
Wenn ihr den Dämpfer "lockt" und euch aufs Rad setzt, ist es normal, dass der Dämpfer langsam mindestens um den Sag einsackt?
Okay, mein Luftdruck ist im Moment für mich auch zu niedrig...


Und da mir niemand was zu Weihnachten schenkt , muss ich das selber erledigen. ;-)

Die Ritchey WCS Komponenten sahen nicht so prickelnd aus und waren technisch in Richtung Tour/AM auch nicht das Wahre.
Jetzt ist ein Syntace F149 in 75mm und ein Easton EA70 Riser dazugekommen. Die dezente Rote Schrift/Logo passen wie die Faust aufs Auge zum Rest des Rades.







Übrigens ist das im Moment mein Winter/setup: billiger LRS mit Messingnippel, alter Sattel + Stütze und CB Acid 1. 

Leider ist der Schnee momentan viel zu hoch. :-(


----------



## BigRed (22. Dezember 2010)

Slow schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die Leute, mit dem serienmäßigen FOX RP3:
> Wenn ihr den Dämpfer "lockt" und euch aufs Rad setzt, ist es normal, dass der Dämpfer langsam mindestens um den Sag einsackt?
> Okay, mein Luftdruck ist im Moment für mich auch zu niedrig...
> 
> ...




schaut echt fein aus das bike......


----------



## cux5 (22. Dezember 2010)

hi ,welches versandunternehmen liefert die rahmen von bikepalast in de aus bzw wie lang war bei euch die lieferzeit ca.

danke und gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (22. Dezember 2010)

lieferzeit war bei mir eine woche.
zulieferer war dhl.


----------



## Clemens (23. Dezember 2010)

cux5 schrieb:


> hi ,welches versandunternehmen liefert die rahmen von bikepalast in de aus bzw wie lang war bei euch die lieferzeit ca.
> 
> danke und gruß



Der erste Rahmen (FS01) kam mit DHL. Lieferzeit zwei Tage ab Zahlungseingang. Den zweiten Rahmen (FS02) habe ich im Shop in Salzburg abgeholt.

Ansonsten: Heute oder morgen zuschlagen - Die Preise beim Bikepalast sind nochmal um 20% gesenkt worden (bis 24.12.2010). Wenn der gewünschte Rahmen (Größe) nicht mehr auf der Page sein sollte, anrufen - im Shop hängen noch Frames, die im Internet nicht  gelistet sind.


----------



## bonsai01 (23. Dezember 2010)

Ein FS01, am 15.12. verschickt, kam heute mit DHL, also 8 Tage für 200km.
Hätte ich also zu Fuß schneller abgeholt.
Gruß


----------



## Clemens (23. Dezember 2010)

bonsai01 schrieb:


> Ein FS01, am 15.12. verschickt, kam heute mit DHL, also 8 Tage für 200km.
> Hätte ich also zu Fuß schneller abgeholt.
> Gruß



Hättest unterwegs sogar vom gesparten Geld (bei Ankunfts- und Abholtag in Salzburg zwischen 21 und 24.12.) etwa so um die 58 Weissbier in den Wirtshäusern am Wege trinken können.. 

Roter oder weisser Rahmen?


----------



## proceed (23. Dezember 2010)

So, jetzt reihe ich mich hier auch mal in die BMC-Gemeinde ein. Gerade wurde mein neues Bike fertig, nur die Kind-Shock I950 fehlt noch. Bin schon sehr auf die erste Ausfahrt außerhalb der Tiefgarade gespannt


----------



## bonsai01 (23. Dezember 2010)

FS01 mit rotem Rahmen! 
Aber ich habe da eine Frage an die anderen FS01 Aufbauer: Sind die Lagerschalen des Steuerkopfes auch nur locker eingesteckt, die Lager selbst ohne Spannung in den Schalen, sodass sie von selbst herausfallen können? Sollten die Schalen besser eingeklebt werden, damit sie sich nicht schlechtesten Falls mitdrehen können?
Ist der vordere Zughalter am Oberrohr auch ein "hinteres" Exemplar, sodass die Zughüllen von den Schaltgriffen kommend nicht eingehängt werden können? Ich werden die Halter also auffräsen  und die Zughüllen durchgehend verlegen müssen.
Ich habe beim Bikepalast schon per Mail nachgefragt, aber bisher keine Antwort bekommen.

 Fragende Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joe911 (24. Dezember 2010)

... Zitat + Antworten:

Aber ich habe da eine Frage an die anderen FS01 Aufbauer: Sind die Lagerschalen des Steuerkopfes auch nur locker eingesteckt, die Lager selbst ohne Spannung in den Schalen, sodass sie von selbst herausfallen können?
*--> Normal*
 Sollten die Schalen besser eingeklebt werden, damit sie sich nicht schlechtesten Falls mitdrehen können?
*--> Normale Verspannung des Systems Gabel/Steuersatz/Vorbau reicht aus*
Ist der vordere Zughalter am Oberrohr auch ein "hinteres" Exemplar, sodass die Zughüllen von den Schaltgriffen kommend nicht eingehängt werden können? 
*--> Nein, klingt nach Fehler beim Rahmenbau seitens BMC*.
Ich werden die Halter also auffräsen  und die Zughüllen durchgehend verlegen müssen.
*--> Wäre eine gangbare Lösung, allerdings mit Aufwand Deinerseits*
Ich habe beim Bikepalast schon per Mail nachgefragt, aber bisher keine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Dezember 2010)

@ proceed

nettes teil!
sieht nach viel spaß aus. (auch wenn es nicht so meine richtung ist. fahre nur cc und marathon)

ne neue sattelstütze wäre mal angebracht, oder eine verstellbare.


----------



## proceed (24. Dezember 2010)

@ k_star

Die Kindshock I950 ist doch schon auf dem Weg, hat nur vor Weihnachten nimmer gereicht.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (24. Dezember 2010)

Joe911 schrieb:


> ... Zitat + Antworten:
> Ist der vordere Zughalter am Oberrohr auch ein "hinteres" Exemplar, sodass die Zughüllen von den Schaltgriffen kommend nicht eingehängt werden können?
> *--> Nein, klingt nach Fehler beim Rahmenbau seitens BMC*.
> Ich werden die Halter also auffräsen  und die Zughüllen durchgehend verlegen müssen.



Hi,

Eine andere Lösung sind diese neuen Zughalter die ich letzte Woche von meinem Bikehändler bekommen habe.

Die hat er von Bergamont oder Focus !!!






Die stecken sich mit dem kleineren Röhrchen (das linke mit dem Steg) in die original Halter 
und schon kann man den Zug durch das rechte größere Röhrchen durchgehend verlegen !

Sehr genial finde ich !?

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Curtado (24. Dezember 2010)

@ proceed
Wie fährt sich das Rad mit Vorne 160 und hinten 120mm Federweg?
Warum hast Du nicht das TF01 mit 140mm geholt?
Ich hab das TF01 bestellt und bin gerade am überlegen welche Gabel ich rein mache.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (24. Dezember 2010)

Slow schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die Leute, mit dem serienmäßigen FOX RP3:
> Wenn ihr den Dämpfer "lockt" und euch aufs Rad setzt, ist es normal, dass der Dämpfer langsam mindestens um den Sag einsackt?
> Okay, mein Luftdruck ist im Moment für mich auch zu niedrig...



Also ich habe 2 RP2's in meinen Bikes verbaut und bei beiden ist es so das der SAG in der Plattformstellung 
(nicht "Lock") nur ca. die Hälfte (bis max. 2/3) des SAG's in der offenen Stellung entspricht !!!

Das ist für mich ja das geniale an diesem Dämpfer !!!

Man hat beim Bergauf fahren immer noch eine vernünftige "Geometrie" mit nicht zu tief eingefedertem Hinterbau !

Voraussetzung ist natürlich ein korrekt auf's Fahrergewicht abgestimmter Dämpfer !!!

Hoffe geholfen zu haben....

Grüße Klaus


----------



## amg 2 (24. Dezember 2010)

frohe weihnachten......


----------



## proceed (25. Dezember 2010)

@Curtado
Wie sich das Bike fährt, kann ich noch nicht sagen, bisher stehts nur in der Wohnung. Ich hab den TF02 eigentlich nur wegen dem Preis genommen, besser wäre sicher der TF01 gewesen. Aber bei der Lyrik hab ich ja die Option per U-Turn runterzudrehen und dann nur für die Abfahrten den vollen Federweg zu Nutzen. 
Bin also selbst schon auf die ersten Fahrten gespannt, ich berichte dir dann, wenn ich mehr weiß.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (25. Dezember 2010)

proceed schrieb:


> ....Aber bei der Lyrik hab ich ja die Option per U-Turn runterzudrehen und dann nur für die Abfahrten den vollen Federweg zu Nutzen.



Man sollte immer bedenken das die Bike-Geometrie auf den gleichen Federweg 
vorne wie hinten abgestimmt sein sollte denn dafür wurde der Rahmen ab Werk ausgelegt !

Du verschiebst durch diese Geometrieänderung speziell beim Downhill (wo die höchsten Belastungen auf alle Teile auch auf den Rahmen wirken) 
die punktuellen Belastungsspitzen im Rahmen wodurch schon einigen die Rahmen gerissen oder auseinandergebrochen sind !!!!

Aber evtl. sind die BMC-Rahmen in Fernost so gut geschweist worden das die das vlt. aushalten !!!???

Wir werden es evtl. erfahren !!!

PS: Ich hatte das gleiche mit einer 180mm Gabel an meinem neuen BMC Supertrail 
(welches ich gerade aufbaue) vor, überlege aber noch ob ich das wirklich machen soll !


----------



## Benarni (27. Dezember 2010)

Hey Big,

ich wäre erstmal skeptisch, ob das mit der 180er im Supertrail so eine gute Idee ist. Laut Bike-Test hat der Rahmen mit 160er Gabel 65,7 Grad Lenkwinkel- was auch meinem Gefühl entspricht und ich für recht optimal halte. Mit 180er wirds dann schon ziemlich flach, sowohl Lenk- als auch Sitzwinkel betreffend. Ich glaube nicht, dass sich das gut fahren lässt, von der Haltbarkeit mal ganz abgesehn. Mir zumindest würde es nicht gefallen. Aber falls Du es versuchst, dann kannst Du ja mal von Deinen Erfahrungen berichten, würde mich interessieren.
Gruß,

Arni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (27. Dezember 2010)

Benarni schrieb:


> Hey Big,
> ich wäre erstmal skeptisch, ob das mit der 180er im Supertrail so eine gute Idee ist. Laut Bike-Test hat der Rahmen mit 160er Gabel 65,7 Grad Lenkwinkel- was auch meinem Gefühl entspricht und ich für recht optimal halte. Mit 180er wirds dann schon ziemlich flach, sowohl Lenk- als auch Sitzwinkel betreffend. Ich glaube nicht, dass sich das gut fahren lässt, von der Haltbarkeit mal ganz abgesehn. Mir zumindest würde es nicht gefallen. Aber falls Du es versuchst, dann kannst Du ja mal von Deinen Erfahrungen berichten, würde mich interessieren.
> Gruß, Arni



Hi Arni,

Danke für deinen Kommentar ich dachte schon es antwortet gar keiner mehr oder sind alle im Winterschlaf.... ! 

Deine Bedenken was die Winkel angeht sind neben der Rahmenbelastung auch genau meine Bedenken !!!

Bergauf sollte das durch die Absenkung der Gabel auf 140mm nicht das Problem sein und 
Bergab.......hmmm keine Ahnung... !? 
Bei langsameren, steilen, verblockten + technisch anspruchvolleren Enduro-Bergabpassagen sollte das gar kein Prob 
sein aber bei schnellen flowigen Trails ist die leichte Hecklastigkeit bestimmt etwas unangenehem !?

Müsste man halt wirklich mal ausprobieren dann ist man schlauer !!!

Grüße Klaus

PS : Hast du auch ein Supertrail ??? Vor 2009 mit 140mm oder neueres Model mit 160mm ???
Welche Gabel hast du verbaut ???
Aaaahhh grad auf deiner Seite gesehen ein ST02 mit 160mm !!!
Sauber !


----------



## Benarni (28. Dezember 2010)

Moin Big,

ja richtig gesehen, ich habe mir das ST02 als Komplettrad gekauft und ein großes Schlachtfest gefeiert  -jetzt ist nur noch der Rahmen übrig. Ich freue mich schon riesig aufs Aufbauen. Allerdings habe ich noch keine richtigen Fahreindrücke beim Proberollern vor dem Zerlegen machen können.
Du schreibst ja, dass Du auch erst aufbaust, aber hast Du in der Hinsicht vielleicht doch schon Erfahrungen gesammelt? 
Würde mich interessieren, da ich am überlegen bin, ob ich den Seriendämpfer mit der (unnötig?) hohen Druckstufe noch schnell als neu verkaufen und durch den sehr guten XM180 ersetzen soll. Aber natürlich nur, wenn das Fahrwerk nicht zu sehr wippt. Die Frage geht auch an alle anderen Supertrail-Fahrer! 
Ach ja, welches Rahmenmodell ist bei Dir in der Mache?
Gruß,

Arni


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (28. Dezember 2010)

Benarni schrieb:


> Du schreibst ja, dass Du auch erst aufbaust, aber hast Du in der Hinsicht vielleicht doch schon Erfahrungen gesammelt?
> Würde mich interessieren, da ich am überlegen bin, ob ich den Seriendämpfer mit der (unnötig?) hohen Druckstufe noch schnell als neu verkaufen und durch den sehr guten XM180 ersetzen soll. Aber natürlich nur, wenn das Fahrwerk nicht zu sehr wippt. Die Frage geht auch an alle anderen Supertrail-Fahrer! Ach ja, welches Rahmenmodell ist bei Dir in der Mache?
> Gruß, Arni



Hi Arni,

Hier meine neueste Errungenschaft : 







Ich finde den "alten" Supertrail-Rahmen in dieser Farbkombi einfach Geil und schöner als den aktuellen !

Noch hat der Hinterbau "nur" 140mm aber die Wippe ist bestellt und auch schon da die dann 160mm möglich macht !
Wenn du dir den schwarzen VPP-Hebel unten hinter dem Tretlager auf meinem Bild und auf 
deinem Bild anschaust sieht man den Unterschied den der andere Umlenkhebel auch bewirkt !

Das Bike ist zwischenzeitlich schon fast fertig !
Bilder folgen noch !

Grüße Klaus

PS: Der Orginal-RP2 ist der perfekte Dämpfer für das Bike und auch nicht überdämpft !
Mit Wippen brauchen wir uns nicht rumschlagen da must du keine Angst haben denn der VPP-Hinterbau sollte das ausbügeln !?
Ich bin bis jetzt auch nur in der Garage im Kreis gefahren also kann ich zum Wippen noch nix sagen.

Aber evtl. baue ich mir einen kleinen Parcour in die Garage dann weis ich bald mehr ! 

hahahahaha

Welche Gabel war bei dir im Komplettrad drin ??? Marzochi 55 ???
Willst du die weiter verwenden oder was anderes anschaffen ???


----------



## Clemens (28. Dezember 2010)

Mal was von BMC zum schnellen bergauf fahren:





Fourstroke FS01 Carbon, 17 Zoll, 100mm Federweg, 2134 Gramm komplett mit Dämpfer, Sattelklemme und Steuersatzschalen


----------



## cux5 (28. Dezember 2010)

hab heute auch ein packet bekommen 
eigentlich war ja gar kein neues rad geplant 
war eher so ne bauchentscheidung aber ich denke eine gute


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (28. Dezember 2010)

Eieieiei wenn die Post wüsste was Sie da seit Wochen für leckere Teilchen durch die Gegend schippert !

Alles sehr schön und hoffentlich noch geiler zu fahren !?

Grüße an alle

Klaus


----------



## bonsai01 (28. Dezember 2010)

@Clemens:
Ist bei deinem FS01-Rahmen der vordere Zughalter richtig montiert, so dass man die Schaltzüge auch einhängen kann? Bei meinem Rahmen ist er in die falsche Richtung montiert: Ja, sieht komisch aus! , war der Kommentar vom Bikepalast Mitarbeiter als er ein Bild davon sah. Da die Gabel und das Tretlager schon montiert waren, hab ich den "komischen" Rahmen behalten, wer weiß, wann ich ihn repariert wieder bekommen hätte. Hab da ganz schlechte Erfahrung gerade mit den Nobelmarken.

Gruß bonsai


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (28. Dezember 2010)

bonsai01 schrieb:


> ....Ist bei deinem FS01-Rahmen der vordere Zughalter richtig montiert, so dass man die Schaltzüge auch einhängen kann? Bei meinem Rahmen ist er in die falsche Richtung montiert...



Hi nochmal,

Hast du dir das geniale Problemlöser-Plastik-Teil mal angesehen von dem ich das Bild eingestellt hatte ???






Das würde dir doch helfen !?

Grüße Klaus


----------



## bonsai01 (28. Dezember 2010)

@ Biguphill: 
Ja, hab ich gesehen, aber...
...bei beiden Schaltzügen wirds sicher mit dem Platz knapp, da sollten die Ausleger auch unterschiedlich lang sein,
...da die Öffnung des Zughalters nach hinten zeigt, würde beim Hochschalten die Spannung diese Adapter aus den Führungen drücken, da müsste also geklebt oder verstemmt werden,
...sähe das doch sehr nach Bastellösung aus, da kann ich nur kurzzeitig mit leben,
...habe ich die Führungen mit dem Zahnarztfräser aufgefräst und die Zughüllen dann durchgehend verlegt. Die paar Gramm mehr muss ich halt akzeptieren.
Trotzdem Danke für die Info
Gruß bonsai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (28. Dezember 2010)

Wollte eigentlich nur einen neuen Dämpfer, jetzt hängt halt noch ein Rahmen dran.


----------



## Sandy UK (28. Dezember 2010)

@Big-Uphill-L

Sag mal wo hast Du die Wippe bestellt?
Hatte irgendwo gelesen das auch beim Trailfox der Unterschied zwischen 120mm und 140mm nur an der Wippe liegt.

Würde auch gern die Wippe tauschen und aus 120mm 140mm machen.
Was hat Dich die Wippe gekostet?

@on any sunday

Ist das ein 140mm Trailfox?
Wenn ja wo und für wieviel hast du es gekauft?


Lg
Sandy


----------



## on any sunday (28. Dezember 2010)

Ist ein 140er.

Beim üblichen Verdächtigen. Vor Weihnachten gab es ihn für 399,-.


----------



## Sandy UK (28. Dezember 2010)

Hab ich mir schon gedacht.

Welche Größe hast Du?
Hatte auch schon überlegt, aber ich bin mir wegen der Größenangaben nicht sicher.
Die schreiben bei Gr. M = 19", dann aber in der Geobeschreibung das der für Leute von 1,65-1,75 wäre.

Aber 19" passt doch niemals für ca.1,70 größe Leute.
Bin 1,75 und benötige laut allgemeinen Berechnungen und nach pers. Erfahrung in der Regel 17" Rahmen.
Wie kommen die auf 19"?

Was sagen die TF Gr. M Fahrer dazu? Wie fällt der Rahmen wirklich aus?


Lg
Sandy


----------



## ghia (28. Dezember 2010)

@Snady

ich fahre zwar den ´08ter Rahmen aber ist ja von der Geo so ziemlich das gleiche. Ich bin 1,85m und der 19" ist für mich optimal.


----------



## Sandy UK (28. Dezember 2010)

Das zeigt mir das die bei BMC anscheinend ein ganz anderes Größenmaß haben müssen.

Wenn jemand mit 1,85 ein Gr. M Rahmen optimal passt obwohl der Hersteller zu Gr. M Angaben von 1,65m -1,75m macht, dann kann der doch nicht ganz sauber sein.

Hätte gern noch mehr Meinungen zur Größe bei Trailfox?
Wie empinden das andere mit Ihrer Größe? Welche Rahmen passen euch bei welcher Körpergröße?


Danke schon mal vorab.

Lg
Sandy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salzstängeli (28. Dezember 2010)

Snady schrieb:


> Hätte gern noch mehr Meinungen zur Größe bei Trailfox?
> Wie empinden das andere mit Ihrer Größe? Welche Rahmen passen euch bei welcher Körpergröße?
> 
> 
> ...



Fahre M bei 174cm und 86cm Schrittlänge.


----------



## Sandy UK (28. Dezember 2010)

Salzstängeli schrieb:


> Fahre M bei 174cm und 86cm Schrittlänge.



Und wie passt es? Welchen Eindruck hast du?

Eher gestreckte Sitzposition oder eher aufrecht?
Was fährst Du nur Tour oder eher technische Trails?


----------



## Salzstängeli (28. Dezember 2010)

Snady schrieb:


> Und wie passt es? Welchen Eindruck hast du?
> 
> Eher gestreckte Sitzposition oder eher aufrecht?
> Was fährst Du nur Tour oder eher technische Trails?



Fahre das TF mit einer geraden Sattelstütze und mit einem Syntace VRO Vorbau/Lenker (ca. 9cm Vorbau mit 4cm Rise Lenker). Die Position ist zwischen aufrecht und gestreckt (relaxt), schön mittig im Bike. Damit schaffe ich auch topsteile Anstiege (auch dank der Fox Talas) und mit der ausbalancierten relaxten Position surfe ich durch technische Trails wie durch Butter


----------



## on any sunday (29. Dezember 2010)

Meins ist auch 19 Zoll, sprich Größe M. Bin 1.80 m groß und habe die Maße von BMC mit meinen restlichen Rädern verglichen, sollte gut passen, liegt etwas im größeren Bereich. Aufbau dauert noch was.


----------



## Enrgy (29. Dezember 2010)

"Gemacht für aggressives Geländefahren mit Vollspeed. "

Uups, Herr Sonntag im dritten Frühling?


----------



## Clemens (29. Dezember 2010)

bonsai01 schrieb:


> @Clemens:
> Ist bei deinem FS01-Rahmen der vordere Zughalter richtig montiert, so dass man die Schaltzüge auch einhängen kann? Bei meinem Rahmen ist er in die falsche Richtung montiert.




Hab ich bei Deinem ersten Posting zum Zuganschlag direkt nachgeschaut - passt alles bei meinem Frame. Vorne grosses Loch und hinten kleine Öffnung. 

Bei Deinem Rahmen wird der Chinese beim laminieren wahrscheinlich seine Nase zu tief in den Klebertopf gesteckt haben... 

Ich hätte den Rahmen reklamiert und auf Tausch bestanden!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (29. Dezember 2010)

Snady schrieb:


> Das zeigt mir das die bei BMC anscheinend ein ganz anderes GrÃ¶ÃenmaÃ haben mÃ¼ssen.
> 
> Wenn jemand mit 1,85 ein Gr. M Rahmen optimal passt obwohl der Hersteller zu Gr. M Angaben von 1,65m -1,75m macht, dann kann der doch nicht ganz sauber sein.



Hallo Leute,

*Erst mal zur Wippe* welche ich fÃ¼r mein *Supertrail* nachbestellt habe damit ich auf *160mm* komme !

Ich hatte Kontakt zu BMC aufgenommen und prompt wie kompetent Antwort von Herrn Kunz bekommen der sich rÃ¼hrend 
um meine Fragen bezÃ¼glich der Geometrie der Bikes und der Ãnderungen vom 2008'er zum 2009'er Supertrail gekÃ¼mmert hat.

Er nannte mir auch die Bestellnummer : *BMC Art.# 206403* fÃ¼r die richtige Wippe !

Die Wippe hÃ¤tte angeblich laut BMC 130â¬ gekostet aber ich habe Sie von meinem HÃ¤ndler fÃ¼r 99â¬ plus 6â¬ Porto bekommen !

FÃ¼r die Trailfox-Rahmen wollte ich die Anfrage bezÃ¼glich der Ãnderungen (120 zu 140mm) auch noch mal starten, 
das habe ich aber wieder vergessen als ich mich fÃ¼r's Supertrail entschieden hatte.
Das werde ich aber gleich nochmal machen !

*Zu den GrÃ¶Ãenangaben der BMC-Rahmen :* Ich habe auch etwas gebraucht bis ich das BMC-System verstanden hatte aber ist jetzt ist alles sonnenklar :

BMC gibt immer die *RahmenhÃ¶he in Zoll* fÃ¼r den Punkt am Sattelrohr an dem ein *virtuelles Oberrohr* (waagrechte gedachte Linie vom Steuerrohr 
zum Sattelrohr) auf das Sattelrohr treffen wÃ¼rde. Deshalb fallen die GrÃ¶Ãenangaben in Zoll immer etwas grÃ¶Ãer (gut 2" grÃ¶Ãer) aus als der Rahmen tatsÃ¤chlich ist !!!
Cool wenn man es weis !

*Meine Empfehlung ist immer die Geometrietabelle zu rate zu ziehen und dort die echte RahmenhÃ¶he in cm abzulesen !*

Aber ihr wisst ja : Mindestens genauso wichtig wie die RahmenhÃ¶he ist die OberrohrlÃ¤nge !!!
Mit einem lÃ¤ngeren oder kurzeren Vorbau ist nicht alles auszugleichen was an den RahmenmaÃen nicht passt !!!

Hoffe geholfen und Licht ins Dunkel gebracht zu haben !?

GrÃ¼Ãe Klaus


----------



## rocsam (2. Januar 2011)

hallo,
bzgl. der Rahmengröße, ich habe ein TF02 von 2009 in Gr. M, also 46cm Sitzrohr. Größe: 181cm bei nur 82cm Schrittlänge. Ich konnte beim Händler alle Größen probefahren und habe mich für die kleinere Größe entschieden, ein gleich großer Freund von mir mit längerer Schrittlänge(!!) hätte sich für den L-Rahmen entschieden- es kommt deshalb wohl auch auf das Verhältnis Schrittlänge zu Oberkörperlänge an und nicht nur auf die Körpergröße.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (4. Januar 2011)

rocsam schrieb:


> ....es kommt deshalb wohl auch auf das Verhältnis Schrittlänge zu Oberkörperlänge an und nicht nur auf die Körpergröße....



Das ist doch meine Rede (*Oberrohrlänge ist genauso wichtig wie die Rahmenhöhe*) von etwas weiter oben !!!

*@ Alle :* *Jemand wollte doch wissen ob sich das "alte" Trailfox von 120mm auf 140mm bringen lässt !*

Ich habe zwischenzeitlich Antwort von BMC erhalten :

"Was die Kompatibilität der Schwingen betrifft, so sind diese nicht untereinander austauschbar. 
Die Schwingen sind unterschiedlicher Bauweise."

Grüße Klaus


----------



## amg 2 (4. Januar 2011)

habe es gestern abend nicht mehr ausgehalten und habe angefagen den rahmen aufzubauen.

sollte eigendlich noch eine schwarze kurbel dran kommen und die durin in schwarz lackiert werden.

aber wie gesagt , gestern abend ist es über mich gekommen.

wollte meine werkstatt nicht mehr aufheizen und bin schnell mal auf den speicher gegangen.
deswegen die schlechten bilder in dem durcheinander.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amg 2 (4. Januar 2011)

habe alles aus meinem alten bike schnell ausgebaut und ab an den neuen.


----------



## rocsam (4. Januar 2011)

wow, mit schwarzer Kurbel- nimm bloß keine RaceFace- und schwarzer oder GELBER Durin wird das ein Hammer-Bike....


----------



## Salzstängeli (4. Januar 2011)

> *@ Alle :* *Jemand wollte doch wissen ob sich das "alte" Trailfox von 120mm auf 140mm bringen lässt !*
> 
> Ich habe zwischenzeitlich Antwort von BMC erhalten :
> 
> ...




Mal so mal so. Mir hatte BMC im Februar 2010 folgendes geantwortet:

_"dies ist grundsätzlich schon möglich. Doch dadurch wird der Steuerwinkel erhöht und der Garantieanspruch entfällt natürlich!"_


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Januar 2011)

rocsam schrieb:


> wow, mit schwarzer Kurbel- nimm bloß keine RaceFace- und schwarzer oder GELBER Durin wird das ein Hammer-Bike....



vor allem harmoniert die gelbe durin dann hervoragend mit dem grün im rahmen.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (4. Januar 2011)

Salzstängeli schrieb:


> Mal so mal so. Mir hatte BMC im Februar 2010 folgendes geantwortet:
> _"dies ist grundsätzlich schon möglich. Doch dadurch wird der Steuerwinkel erhöht und der Garantieanspruch entfällt natürlich!"_



die spinnen die Römer......äähh Schweizer....

Das mit dem Steuerwinkel ist doch Lötzinn äähh Blödsinn 
denn wer lässt denn schon die 120mm Gabel in dem Bike wenn er hinten 140mm hätte !?

Wenn vorne ne passende 140mm Gabel eingebaut wird sind die Winkel wieder wie vorher !!!

Grüße Klaus


----------



## p3bbels (5. Januar 2011)

Hallo an alle Trailfoxer,

besitze seit Februar 2010 ein Trailfox 02 aus 2009 mit der Marzocchi 44 tst2 Gabel. Das Bike ist jetzt 1000 Kilometer gefahren und die Gabel war bereits einmal eingeschickt. Ich hab hier schon gelesen das der ein oder andere gesagt hat die Gabel muss erst eingefahren werden. Aber die hakelt immer noch. Würde mich mal interessieren, ob es sich bei allen Marzocchi Fahrern gelegt hat.

Liebe mein Trailfox, hasse meine Gabel.


----------



## rocsam (5. Januar 2011)

---ah, das isse ein italienisse Gabel, die iss ma so un ma so von die kwalität da kann su nix mache....


----------



## amg 2 (6. Januar 2011)

so, durcheinander ist immer noch da , aber das bike ist fertig.

am wochenende kommt die erste ausfahrt.

denke das ich noch was am vorbau ändern muss.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## retrogroup (9. Januar 2011)

schafkopfkoenig schrieb:


> So, danke für die Tips, nun sind alle Teile bestellt und ich sitze voller Erwartung da um mein neues Bike aufzubauen.
> 
> Die Konfiguration sieht folgendermassen aus:
> 
> ...




Hey Peter,

bin seit gestern auch stolzer Besitzer einer Trailfox 03 2009 Rahmen / Fox RP2 Dämpfer Kombi.

Mich würde mal dein Systemgewicht *gewogen* interessieren!!! Werde bald den Aufbau beginnen und will wissen wo ich ungefähr rauskomme.

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p_cycle (9. Januar 2011)

mine 




XL


----------



## retrogroup (10. Januar 2011)

nice,

darf man fragen wie groß du bist weil du einen XL Rahmen genommen hast?

schon gewogen?

grüße


----------



## 4mate (10. Januar 2011)

retrogroup schrieb:


> nice,
> 
> darf man fragen wie groß du bist weil du einen XL Rahmen genommen hast?
> 
> ...


nice, 

 may I ask you how tall you are because you have taken a XL frame? 

 already weighed (the frameset )? 

 greets


----------



## retrogroup (10. Januar 2011)

thank you. -->


----------



## p_cycle (10. Januar 2011)

197 cm
haven't weighed the frame because my precision scale is up to 1kg.
will try to do, but I don't make any promises.

thanks for allowing the intervention in English.
if someone wants to translate back to German, pls go ahead.


----------



## Matze. (13. Januar 2011)

> 197 cm




Der große Grieche



> if someone wants to translate back to German, pls go ahead.




No, I can´t.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (13. Januar 2011)

p_cycle schrieb:


> 197 cm
> haven't weighed the frame because my precision scale is up to 1kg.
> will try to do, but I don't make any promises.
> 
> ...


197cm
Das Rahmen-Set habe ich nicht gewogen weil die Präzisionsskala meiner Waage nur in 1 Kilogramm Schritten misst.
Ich werde versuchen eine geeignete Waage zu finden, aber ich mache keine Versprechungen.

Vielen Dank dafür, meine Beiträge in Englisch zu erlauben.
Wenn jemand sie in deutsch übersetzen möchte, nur zu, bitte!


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Januar 2011)

hör auf damit!

das bischen englisch sollte wohl hoffentlich jeder verstehen.
wenn nicht wörtlich, dann wenigstens den sinn im zusammenhang.


----------



## retrogroup (13. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

also in englisch ist doch echt okay, ich habe leider nur anfnglich nicht gleich kapiert, das du englisch sprichst .
Halt uns einfach auf dem Laufenden was deinen Aufbau betrifft.

Heute kamen schon paar Teile für meinen Trailfox 03 (L) Aufbau.

- Easton EA 70 685mm Low-Rise
- Shimano FDM 771 DS 
- XTR Schaltzugset
- HG 53 Kette

Da ich vom Hardtail umbaue, müssen die oben gelisteten Sachen geändert werden.


----------



## uphillking (13. Januar 2011)

Hab ich gestern für einen Freund aufgebaut.

BMC Trailfox 03
Gr.XL
Fox F120 RL 2011
Fox RP2
DT Swiss X1800
Schwalbe RR/NN 2,25
Schwalbe SV13
Shimano SLX Schaltung&Antrieb
Shimano SLX Bremse 180/180
Shimano PD-M 515
Easton EA70 Anbauteile
Acros Griffe
Selle Italia XO Sattel
FSA Orbit Steuersatz
Tacx Flaschenhalter
12,7 kg


----------



## retrogroup (13. Januar 2011)

uphillking schrieb:


> Hab ich gestern für einen Freund aufgebaut.
> 
> BMC Trailfox 03
> Gr.XL
> ...




Hey das gefällt mir sehr gut was ich da sehe. 
Wurde das Bike schon ausprobiert? Ein kleiner Fahrbericht würde mich erfreuen.

Ich strebe auch den 12 Kilo Bereich an, aber ich denke mit dem erstem Grundaufbau werde ich das noch nicht schaffen...


SLX Komplett außer Umwerfer XT
Mavic 317
Rocket Ron 2,25
RS Recon Race 120mm
Elixir CR
Easton EA70

Wie verlief denn der Aufbau? Problemlos (IS am Heck gerade, Sattelrohr)?
Was wurden für Züge verlegt?

Grüße


----------



## schafkopfkoenig (13. Januar 2011)

retrogroup schrieb:


> Hey Peter,
> 
> bin seit gestern auch stolzer Besitzer einer Trailfox 03 2009 Rahmen / Fox RP2 Dämpfer Kombi.
> 
> ...


 
Ich bin jetzt bei gewogenen 12,9 kg rausgekommen, manches wiegt doch mehr als angegeben / gedacht.
Mein Sattel ist recht schwer (ca. 300g) und die Bremsanlage ist mit den 2x 200mm Scheiben auch ein ziemlicher Klotz.
Egal, es fährt sich toll und außerdem brauch ich für die nächsten Jahre ja noch Tuningpotenzial. Wenn man gar nix zum Schrauben hat ist's auch langweilig


----------



## retrogroup (13. Januar 2011)

12,9Kg ist doch schoneinmal ne Ansage. Ich schraube auch gern, deswegen freue ich mich auf den Umbau vom HT aufs BMC.


Hat jemand eine Idee zwecks Gabel. Ich denke über eine U-turn Gabel nach die eine Range von 100-140mm hat. Ziel sind fantastische Bergaufeigenschaften und ne Menge Spaß und Reserven bergab. Eine Talas sprengt meinen Preisrahmen. Schade das es die Revelation nicht in der Verstellung gibt. 

Falls jemand eine Idee hat...

Achso gabs explizit beim TF03 noch Probleme beim Aufbau. Hab hier ein XTR Zugset liegen hoffe die Hüllen sind lang genug...


----------



## Sandy UK (13. Januar 2011)

Wieviel Federweg Hat der Rahmen? 120mm oder?

Hätte noch eine Fox Talas 90-130 anzubieten. Frage ist halt was Du ausgeben willst.
Schick mir eine PN oder Email. [email protected]

Eine Revalation habe ich hier auch noch, neu, nur 2x gefahren. Übrigens mit U-Turn, d.h. von 120-150mm verstellbar.

Lg
Sandy


----------



## retrogroup (13. Januar 2011)

der Rahmen hat eine Geometrie für 120mm laut Hersteller.
Ich werde den vorerst mit der Recon 120mm testen, dann merke ich ja wie sich das Bergauf so anfühlt.
Danke für dein Angebot, aber gebrauchte Gabel weiß nicht so recht, meine Recon war nach 200km schon defekt. Da war ich heilfroh die Garantie nutzen zu können...

Wie alt ist denn die Talas? Was wiegt die Gabel?


----------



## xp3 (13. Januar 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> nice,
> 
> may I ask you how tall you are because you have taken a XL frame?
> 
> ...



Habe ich auch ein TF01 in XL genommen - habe 197cm. Gewicht mit Dämpfer(RP2), Steuersatz(Mortop HI75) und Sattelklemme(Mortop SPC274) cca 3200g

Habt ihr da jemand diese Buchsen/Stiften? Kann eine Alternative zur RWC sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandy UK (13. Januar 2011)

retrogroup schrieb:


> Wie alt ist denn die Talas? Was wiegt die Gabel?



Die Talas ist schon älter, denke 2-3Jahre. Ist aber in gutem Zustand, hat letzte Saison neue Dichtungen etc. bekommen. Wiegt ca. 1700g.
Die Revelation ist wie gesagt neu, gekauft ende November. Rechnung und Garatie natürlich vorhanden. Wiegt übrigens ca. 1600g
Hatte noch nie Probleme mit einer Gabel. 

Lg
sandy


----------



## uphillking (13. Januar 2011)

> Hey das gefällt mir sehr gut was ich da sehe.
> Wurde das Bike schon ausprobiert? Ein kleiner Fahrbericht würde mich erfreuen.
> 
> ....
> ...



Hallo. Nein, das Trailfox ist noch nicht gefahren worden. Das Schaltwerk (verbogen), die Kette (zu kurz) und die Pedale (alt) muss ich noch tauschen. Die SLX Teile, Reifen und Pedale wurden vom alten Bike übernommen. Der Rest ist neu.

Aufbau war problemlos. Scheibenbremsenaufnahme (ca. 2/10 Passscheiben für Schleiffreiheit unterlegt) und Tretlagergehäuse sehr gut gefräst, das Sattelrohr war gratfrei. Leider waren die im Rahmen befindlichen Lagerschalen nicht heraus zu bekommen. So konnte ich den eigentlich geplanten Steuersatz von Acros nicht verbauen. Und den Gabelkonus vom FSA musste ich schlitzen um ihn aufs Fox-Steuerohr zu bekommen. Zughüllen sind natürlich die Shimano SP 41. Schaltzüge selbst die originalen SLX.


----------



## retrogroup (13. Januar 2011)

Also Kettenlänge haben ich für 44er Blatt und 34Ritzel + Kettenstrebenlänge auf 110,435 also 111 Glieder berechnet. Kannst du das in etwa bestätigen?
Die FSA Schale kann man doch mit Sandpapier aufschleifen dachte ich???
Was hast du gegen den FSA Orbit? Der ist bei mir auch schon eingepresst...?


----------



## uphillking (13. Januar 2011)

Mit der genauen Kettenlänge habe ich mich noch nicht befasst. Mach ich dann direkt vor der Montage. Ich mache das immer mit Kettenauflegen auf Groß/Groß + 2 Glieder.

Konus (Stahl) aufschleifen ist wohl recht mühselig, oder?

Dichtung ist beim Acros besser und er baut niedriger. Der jetzt verbaute zusätzliche 1cm Spacer kommt vermutlich noch raus.

PS: die Mavic 317 ist zu schmal für 2.25er Reifen. Gehen da nur mit viel Luftdruck. Preislich und qualitativ gleichwertig aber mit 19mm breiter ist z.B. die Rigida Taurus.
Als günstige, leichte und gute Gabel käme noch die Manitou Minute in Frage:
http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=6942&osCsid=085a91344e34d003323ff95b8e5ab0a9


----------



## schafkopfkoenig (13. Januar 2011)

retrogroup schrieb:


> 12,9Kg ist doch schoneinmal ne Ansage. Ich schraube auch gern, deswegen freue ich mich auf den Umbau vom HT aufs BMC.
> 
> 
> Hat jemand eine Idee zwecks Gabel. Ich denke über eine U-turn Gabel nach die eine Range von 100-140mm hat. Ziel sind fantastische Bergaufeigenschaften und ne Menge Spaß und Reserven bergab. Eine Talas sprengt meinen Preisrahmen. Schade das es die Revelation nicht in der Verstellung gibt.
> ...


 
Probleme beim Aufbau gabs bei mir keine.
Das Tretlagergehäuse und die Bremsaufnahme am Hinterbau waren plangefräst - einfach alles dranschrauben und passt. 
Nur das Sattelrohr war nicht optimal ausgerieben. Da hab ich eine alte Billig-Sattelstütze genommen, die ich im Keller rumliegen hatte und die ein paar Milimeter kleiner im Durchmesser war und auch noch dazu geriffelt. Die hat wie eine Rundfeile gewirkt und mit der konnte ich die letzten kleine Grate wegreiben.

Bei der Gabel gibts als günstige Alternative die Rock Shox Sektor U-Turn, ist allerdings bleischwer (2,1 kg) und gibts ab ca. 250,- z.B. bei bike-components und Hibike


----------



## schafkopfkoenig (14. Januar 2011)

uphillking schrieb:


> Mit der genauen Kettenlänge habe ich mich noch nicht befasst. Mach ich dann direkt vor der Montage. Ich mache das immer mit Kettenauflegen auf Groß/Groß + 2 Glieder.
> 
> Konus (Stahl) aufschleifen ist wohl recht mühselig, oder?
> 
> ...


 

Ich fahr den Mavic Crossride Systemlaufradsatz, ist mit 1850g auch nicht schwerer als Mavic 317 mit irgendeiner Standardnabe, aber mit 19mm hat die Felge die nötige Breite um z.B. den Schwalbe Fat Albert in 2,4 draufzuziehen (hat so schon u.a. 2 Alpencross ohne Panne überstanden, und ich hab 100kg) -> stabil, günstig und gut


----------



## retrogroup (14. Januar 2011)

uphillking schrieb:


> Mit der genauen Kettenlänge habe ich mich noch nicht befasst. Mach ich dann direkt vor der Montage. Ich mache das immer mit Kettenauflegen auf Groß/Groß + 2 Glieder.
> 
> Konus (Stahl) aufschleifen ist wohl recht mühselig, oder?
> 
> ...




Die Mavic sind eigentlich ziemlich robuste Felgen und sind eben schon vorhanden. Ich fahre die mit ca. 2,5Bar das passt bei meinem Gewicht. Ich werde die erst einmal fahren und später auf eine Dt Swiss EX500 oder EX400 upgraden. Breitere Reifen als 2,25 sind meines erachtens bei dem Hinterbau eh nicht wirklich möglich, 2,4er würden bei harten Einsatz sicher schleifen. 

Die Manitou ist auch nur 180gramm leichter als die Recon hat den gleichen Federweg. Ich würde eben gern was mit Verstellung verbauen. Uphill 90-100mm und downhill 130-140mm das wäre toll.

Ich bin auf Erfahrungen zum Tf03 gespannt. Prinzipiell gefällt mir der Gedanke eine Revelation einzubauen. Ich glaube das alte Modell hatte auch 100-130mm Federweg. Bei meiner geplanten Transalp diesen Jahres ist eine Absenkungfunktion sicher sinnvoll.

Ich dachte vom Konus müssen nur paar hundertstel runter, ich bin sehr gespannt wie sich das bei mir verhalten wird, vorallem wie der alte Konus runter gehen wird. 

Ich finde es klasse das wir hier so einen Erfahrungsaustausch betreiben können und hoffe das ist erst der Anfang der BMC-Gemeinde.


----------



## Bulbiker (14. Januar 2011)

Jetzt im Winter hab ich auch mal meinen Trailfox vom Fahrrad XXL geknippst. Wurde auch Zeit für Fotos, denn jetzt hab ich das Radl bald ein Jahr.


  

Schön ist er geworden, find ich, mein Trailfox. 

Die Gabel ist jetzt eine Manitou Minute MRD 130. Die ist über 500g leichter als die Marzocchi 44TST2 (die Marzocchi wog mehr als laut Werksangabe...) und federt wirklich um Klassen besser. 

Die Original-Felgen, die Kassette und die Kette kamen an mein Winterrad. Jetzt hab ich am Fox Mavic XM317er mit XT Naben oben. Auch nix Besonderes, aber zumindest ned schwer und die Naben halten Wasserdurchfahrten aus. Hab jetzt eine 34er XT Kassette aufmontiert, was im Gebirge mehr Sinn macht als die 32er im Standard und eine Sram 971er Kette mit PowerLink.
Den anschlagenden SLX Umwerfer habe ich natürlich eh gegen einen von BMC kostenlos gelieferten X9er ersetzt.

Den Sattel und den Lenker vom Trailfox hab ich auf mein Drössiger Hardtail gebaut, bevor ich damit eine Alpenüberquerung gefahren bin. Die sind wesentlich besser als die Teile, die an dem ziemlich günstigen Hardtail dran waren und haben sich bei der Tour einen Orden verdient. So billig wie der Scor Sattel wirkt - mein Hintern mag das Teil.
Am Trailfox ist jetzt ein 670mm Ritchey Rizer droben und der Sattel ist ein ziemlich leichter Selle Italia Signo: beinhart, aber man gewöhnt sich auch daran. Die knallrote Farbe rockt, find ich zumindest. Das nächste sind dann knallrote Griffe.

Als Ergebnis der Umbau- und Tauschaktion wiegt mein Größe M-Trailfox jetzt inklusive XT Pedale, Flaschenhalter, Satteltasche und Navihalterung 12,9kg. Mit Rennreifen und leichteren Schläuchen wären noch mal rund 400g weniger drin, aber ich fahre keine Rennen. Das Gewicht ist endlich okay so.

Mein Fazit:
Nach anfänglichen Ärger wegen dem Umwerferbug und den grenzwertigen 13,7kg Originalgewicht ohne Pedale hat sich mein Trailfox in meinen Augen doch noch zum tollen Kauf entwickelt. Er hat gute Dienste als Ersatzteillager geliefert und da ich die ganzen neuen Teile überall als Superschnäppchen geschossen habe, bin ich mit der Kosten-Nutzen-Relation eigentlich auch ganz zufrieden.


----------



## rocsam (14. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
mein XXL-TF01 habe ich wie folgt verändert:

Gabel: Fox 32 120mm RL
Laufräder: XT-Naben und DT-Swiss XR 4.3D- Felgen
Umwerfer: "BMC"-SRAM x9

damit ist das Gewicht OK und die Gabel passt von den Federungseigenschaften super zum Hinterbau....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrogroup (15. Januar 2011)

Ich muss leider nocheinmal blÃ¶d fragen. Ich habe gerade mein Hardtail nocheinmal vermessen und das Trailfox, dann etwas gerechnet und gemerkt das mein Gabelschaft etwa 7-8 mm zu kurz ist.
Jetzt habe ich gegoogelt und herausgefunden das ich fÃ¼r relativ viel Geld einen Vorbau mit einer geringeren KlemmlÃ¤nge erwerben kÃ¶nnte. was aber schon im Bereich 80-90â¬ wÃ¤re.

Ich Ã¼berlege nun doch gleich eine andere Gabel zu kaufen. Jetzt bin ich so hin und her gerissen zwischen einer Revelation mit 120-150mm oder einer Ã¤lteren Revelation mit 110-140mm...

Was denkt Ihr welche Gabel fÃ¼t das TF03 mehr Sinn macht? Das TF01 hat ja auch 140mm. Von den 120mm ausgegangen was der Hersteller verbaut lieber Federweg verringern oder oder erweitern?

Wer von den Trailfoxfahrern kann aus der Praxis was berichten?

GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## rocsam (15. Januar 2011)

...nimm die mit max. 140mm, sonst wird das Handling zu nervös und das Rad klettert nicht mehr so gut weil du zuweit hinten im Rad sitzt...


----------



## retrogroup (15. Januar 2011)

Naja dachte an die 120mm bergauf ist ja eine U-Turn Gabel. Für den Bergabspaß dann 150mm? Die mit 140mm gibt es ja nicht neu oder?


----------



## Slow (15. Januar 2011)

Ne, definitiv auch die 110-140er!
Ich fahre eine 120mm Manitou Minute mit festem Federweg und das ist echt der allerbeste Mittelweg.

Wenn du unbedingt die 150er haben willst, definitiv vorher bei BMC schauen, für was der Rahmen freigegeben ist! Von wegen Abrissgefahr am Steuerrohr!



Hast du schon geschaut, wies mit einem sehr niedrig bauenden Steuersatz wäre?

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## NitroNinja (15. Januar 2011)

Habe jetzt mein Trailfox auch endlich fertig.

Bin bei 12,6 Kg gelandet, finde ich nicht schlecht dafür, dass ich Fat Albert Reifen montiert habe. 

Mal ne kleine Materialübersicht:

Rahmen: Trailfox TF03
Antrieb und Schaltung: komplett Shimano XT
Bremsen: Avid Elixir CR Mag 203/185
Gabel: Rock Shox Reba Team auf 120mm
Laufräder: DT Swiss 370 Naben mit 4.2D Felgen
Reifen: Wie schon erwähnt, Fat Albert SS
Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze: Bontrager

Ursprünglich war es mal nen Hardtail von Cobra, nach über einem Jahr ist jedoch das einzig Originale noch das XT Schaltwerk und der Sattel .

Bilder werden nachgereicht, immoment ist es leider etwas zu dunkel.


----------



## retrogroup (15. Januar 2011)

NitroNinja schrieb:


> Habe jetzt mein Trailfox auch endlich fertig.
> 
> Bin bei 12,6 Kg gelandet, finde ich nicht schlecht dafür, dass ich Fat Albert Reifen montiert habe.
> 
> ...





12,6 Kg ist doch ein top Wert für ein "AM-Bike"!
Über den von Dir verbauten Laufradsatz habe ich auch schon nachgedacht... sehr schick 
Wie breit sind denn die Alberts? 

Den Steuersatz FSA Orbit ZS-3 hat mir der Verkäufer geschenkt und die Schalen auf meinen Wunsch schon eingepresst. Der Deckel über dem Steuerrohr ist schon recht hoch (15mm), vielleicht gibt es da einen anderen von FSA der auch passt?. Wenns nicht mehr als 5mm sind bleibt der Schaft so. Falls mehr fehlt wird eine Passverlängerung gedreht, diese dann  geklebt u. presst.

Ich denke bei der Gabel werde ich es wie folgt halten. Die Recon wird mit 100mm Federweg eingebaut paar Touren lang getestet, dann auf 120mm getravelt. 
Dann wieder bisl fahren... es geht nichts über fahren um rauszufinden ob ich eine Absenkfunktion brauche.

Findet ihr diese BMC Sattelklemme auch ein wenig komisch? Man muss den Hebel stark nach oben drücken damit dieser sich am Rohr anlegt. Einen definierten Punkt an dem er schließt hat er auch nicht. Entweder bin ich zu blöd oder das Ding taugt nicht viel.

Vielleicht würde sich mal jemand die Mühe machen und die Zugverlegung am Übergang zum Hinterbau zu Fotografieren. Das wäre sehr nett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NitroNinja (15. Januar 2011)

Hoi,

die Fat Alberts sind 2.25er Breite.

Ein Bild von der Zugverlegung mache ich, wenn du willst, grade schnell.

Muss nur kurz in den Keller hechten.


----------



## retrogroup (15. Januar 2011)

Hey mach dir keinen stress ist ja schließlich samstag !
Ich würde mir nur gern mal paar Bilder anschauen wie man das am schönsten macht. 

Mit 2,25ern ist aber schluss von der Breite her oder?

Grüße


----------



## NitroNinja (15. Januar 2011)

So, bissel länger gedauert.

Wie immer, wenn man die Cam braucht, ist die Speicherkarte voll .

Also Platz vorhanden ist auf jeden Fall noch. Würde auch sagen, dass 2.4er auch noch reinpassen. Aber würde nach meinem Auge ziemlich eng werden und könnte auch mal schleifen. 

Achja, bevor ich es noch vergesse, das Bild  :


----------



## Joe911 (15. Januar 2011)

So, meins ist auch schon länger fertig - kam aber noch nicht dazu, ein Bild zu machen.

Here we go - Aufgebaut für Marathon & Alpintour (sub-12,5 kg ):

Komponenten kamen weitestgehend von meinem bisherigen Fully (RM Element):
Rahmen: TF03 Gr. L
Gabel: RS Reba Team 120
Bremse: Magura Louise 2005 180/160
Schaltung: SRAM X-9 SW, 9.0SL GripShift, XT Umwerfer
LRS: Hope Pro-2 mit ZTR Flow und Geax Saguaro TNT Tubeless
Sattel=Flite Max, SStütze=Thomson Elite


----------



## retrogroup (15. Januar 2011)

Vielen Dank. 
Das sieht ja gut aus, ich verspüre etwas Neid wenn ich das fertig zusammengeschraubte Fahrrad so sehe... 

Die Alberts interessieren mich, würde mir die vor der Transalp aufziehen wollen aber auch in 2,25.


----------



## Joe911 (15. Januar 2011)

retrogroup schrieb:


> Hey mach dir keinen stress ist ja schließlich samstag !
> Ich würde mir nur gern mal paar Bilder anschauen wie man das am schönsten macht.
> 
> Mit 2,25ern ist aber schluss von der Breite her oder?
> ...


Tipp: Bei der Zugverlegung hab ich mich dafür entschieden, den Umwerferzug oben zu führen - damit reibt der Zug für das Schaltwerk beim Einfedern nicht mehr am Rahmen, sondern auf dem Umwerferzug.

Reifen breiter als 2,25 machen zumindest beim 2009er TF03 mangels Reifenfreiheit seitl. am Hinterbau kaum Sinn - allerdings sind die Bezeichnungen ja inzwischen Hersteller- und Modellabhängig unterschiedlich auszulegen. Meine 2,25 Geax Saguaro sind deutlich breiter als manche 2,3...


----------



## retrogroup (15. Januar 2011)

Joe911 schrieb:


> Bzgl. Zugverlegung hab ich mich dafür entschieden, den Umwerferzug oben zu führen - damit reibt der Zug für das Schaltwerk beim Einfedern nicht mehr am Rahmen, sondern auf dem Umwerferzug.
> 
> Reifen breiter als 2,25 machen mangels Reifenfreiheit seitl. am Hinterbau kaum Sinn - allerdings sind die Bezeichnungen ja inzwischen Hersteller- und Modellabhängig unterschiedlich auszulegen. Meine 2,25 Geax Saguaro sind deutlich breiter als manche 2,3...



Danke für den Tip,

würdest du bei gelegenheit noch kurz listen was du so verbaut hast?
Ich bin begeistert wieviele hier schon ein Trailfox daheim stehen haben hätte ich nicht vermutet.


----------



## Joe911 (15. Januar 2011)

Einige Komponenten - s.o.


----------



## Splatter666 (15. Januar 2011)

Moin!

Hier mal mein Low-Budget Fourstroke. Hat mich alles in allem knapp 1000 EUR gekostet und wurde soeben fertig gestellt 
Lenker/Vorbau werden noch gegen Kore-Teile getauscht (muss ich erst noch die korrekten Maße bestimmen) und zeitgenössische Reifen sind momentan noch am 3.-Bike verbaut.
Gewogen wird es morgen, gefühlt müssten es um die 12,5kg sein, effektiv aber wahrscheinlich etwas mehr 
Is mein erstes gefedertes Bike, sonst bin ich seit `89 nur starr unterwegs gewesen - fühlt sich an wie ein Sofa, trotz des für die heutige Zeit geringen Federwegs 









Anhaltspunkte:
XT-LRS
Reba SL (momentan auf 120mm, mal sehen, wie das funzt)
XTR 95X Schaltung, mit GripShift kombiniert (werden wahrscheinlich noch XT Rapidfire weichen)
Kore I-Beam Sattel/Stütze
Oro K18 Bremsanlage
Truvativ AKA Kurbeln
WTB Velociraptor Reifen  (kommen Racing Ralphs in 2,25 drauf)
NC-17 Riser in rot
Scott Vorbau
FSA Steuersatz

Mehr schlechte Bilder gibts im Album, bessere die Tage...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## retrogroup (16. Januar 2011)

So nun erzähl doch mal wie fährt es sich? Wie geht das Teil denn so?


Neuer Zwischenstand bei mir. Steppenwolf Hardtail komplett zerlegt seit heute. Alle Teile gesäubert .
Leider bewahrheitet sich, das der Gabelschaft nun doch 10mm zu  kurz ist. Brauche entweder einen anderen Deckel für den FSA Orbit ZS-3... 

oder eine Verlängerung des Schaftes 
oder einen anderen Vorbau 
oder eine andere Gabel... 
Ohje.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (17. Januar 2011)

ich habe gestern die erste 2 stunden tour mit meinem fourstroke 02 gedreht und muss sagen dass es mir als marathon bike (wofür es aufgebaut wurde) nicht so taugt. der rahmen ist mit einfach zu kurz.
das bike verlangt irgendwie nicht danach ordentlich getreten zu werden, sondern ist eher gemütlich.

die zur zeit verbaute weiße sid werden ich nun gegen eine schwarze reba, und die silberne elixir r gegen eine schwarze elixir r tauschen. dann habe ich ein bike was ne menge spaß macht.


----------



## amg 2 (17. Januar 2011)

also , ich habe jetzt schon ein paar touren mit meinem  gemacht und ich muss sagen das ich sehr begeisert bin.

als alter HT-fahrer.

ist jetzt mein 3 versuch mit einem fully und das erste das ich behalten werde.

das mit dem kurzem rahmen von k-star kann ich bei ihm verstehen , hat wenn ich richtig liege einen S - rahmen.

bei meinen 179-180 mit 84 schrittlänge past das M gut.

110er vorbau, sattel ist soweit hinten wie es nur geht.

denke das ich mir noch eine mit versatz kaufe.

vieleicht noch einen anderen negativen vorbau.









[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Januar 2011)

jup, habe einen rahmen in S.
bin aber auch nur 1,73m klein.

grob gemessen beträgt der waagerechte abstand vom lenker zur sattelstütze 2,5-3cm weniger als bei meinem race-hardtail.

mal sehen ...


----------



## amg 2 (17. Januar 2011)

2-3cm ist schon eine menge.....

gekröpfte sattelstütze , längerer vorbau , vieleicht geht da noch was....


----------



## retrogroup (19. Januar 2011)

Hallo kann mir jemand von den Trailfox 03 Fahrern sagen wieviele Spacer ihr am Tretlager (Kurbel) verbaut habt? Habe heute meine SLX Kurbel verbaut leider dreht die etwas schwer d.h. 1 Umdrehung dann steht sie... Ich frag mich ob ich die Schalen zu fest gezogen habe oder ob es ein Problem mit den Spacern gibt evtl. zuviele...


Danke


----------



## xp3 (19. Januar 2011)

retrogroup schrieb:


> Hallo kann mir jemand von den Trailfox 03 Fahrern sagen wieviele Spacer ihr am Tretlager (Kurbel) verbaut habt? Habe heute meine SLX Kurbel verbaut leider dreht die etwas schwer d.h. 1 Umdrehung dann steht sie... Ich frag mich ob ich die Schalen zu fest gezogen habe oder ob es ein Problem mit den Spacern gibt evtl. zuviele...
> 
> 
> Danke



Siehe Bilder...
Text rechts >>> Kurbel mit dem Umsetzer
Text unten >>> Tretlager


----------



## Salzstängeli (19. Januar 2011)

retrogroup schrieb:


> Hallo kann mir jemand von den Trailfox 03 Fahrern sagen wieviele Spacer ihr am Tretlager (Kurbel) verbaut habt? Habe heute meine SLX Kurbel verbaut leider dreht die etwas schwer d.h. 1 Umdrehung dann steht sie... Ich frag mich ob ich die Schalen zu fest gezogen habe oder ob es ein Problem mit den Spacern gibt evtl. zuviele...
> 
> 
> Danke



http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Innenlager_vielzahn.htm


----------



## retrogroup (19. Januar 2011)

Genau so hab ich es gemacht. Habe gerade nochmal die Kurbel locker gemacht dreht sich genauso schwer. eine Umdrehung maximal dann steht die kurbel. Lager hat ne ordentliche Fettpackung bekommen. Kurbel ging sehr leicht durchzuschieben. Woran könnte es liegen? Lagerschalen zu fest? Hab den Hebel berechnet un ca. 30Kg auf den Schlüssel gegeben beim festziehen.


----------



## uphillking (19. Januar 2011)

Die SLX-Kurbel am TF03 welches ich vor kurzem aufgebaut habe läuft perfekt leichtgängig. 

Ließ sich die Achse leicht durch die Lagerschalen schieben? Wenn nicht, dann könnten die beiden Tretlagerseiten nicht sauber parallel plangefräst sein. 

Die Lagerschalen selbst sollte man nicht zu fest anknallen. 
Was meinst du mit "30 kg auf den Schlüssel"??? 30 Nm Drehmoment?

PS: mein Rahmen war von Bikepalast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (19. Januar 2011)

darf man fragen wie lang dein hebel war?


----------



## retrogroup (19. Januar 2011)

Mein Rahmen ist ebenfalls von Bikepalast. Habe den Hebel des Schlüssels (15cm lang) ausgerechnet um auf ca. 40Nm zu kommen... da kam ich auf ca. 27-30Kg welche ich mit dem Arm auf den Schlüssel für die Schalen geben muss.

Der Rahmen ist gut vorbereitet. Tretlagergehäuse ist plan, genau wie IS 2000 hinten und Sattelrohr ausgerieben. Denke nicht das es am Rahmen liegt. Lager ist 500km gelaufen habs gereinigt und ausgiebig gefettet.

Wieviele Umdrehungen sollte sich die Kurbel drehen wenn man sie schnell andreht?

@uphillking: Achse ging saugend durch das Lager zu schieben... hab die Achse da wo das Lager läuft gefettet war das falsch?


----------



## uphillking (19. Januar 2011)

Hab ich so noch nie genau beobachtet. Aber so 5-10 Umdrehungen sollten es schon sein. Je mehr, je besser.


----------



## retrogroup (19. Januar 2011)

Vielleicht hab ich die Schalen zu fest angezogen? Ist das schon einmal jemanden passiert (Schalen zu fest).
Vielleicht liegt das am vielen Fett und das gibt sich noch?


----------



## uphillking (19. Januar 2011)

Nochmal komplett abschrauben und neu mit dem korrekten Drehmoment montieren. Sollte kein Drehmomentschlüssel vorhanden sein dann mit Gefühl anziehen. Nicht voll anknallen.

Eventuell sind die Lagerschalen aber durch die zu feste Montage schon beschädigt.


----------



## bmcracer86 (19. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habe vor mir beim bikepalast.com folgenden Rahmen zu kaufen 

=> BMC Team Elite TE03

was haltet ihr davon?

ist das 2008er Modell!

Danke für die Info

Gruss
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (20. Januar 2011)

ich finde es nicht gut dass DU dir diesen rahmen kaufen möchtest.
kauf dir lieber einen cube. die sind ja auch grade im angebot.

bikepalast würde sich sicherlich darüber freuen.


----------



## Sandy UK (20. Januar 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> ich finde es nicht gut dass DU dir diesen rahmen kaufen möchtest.
> kauf dir lieber einen cube. die sind ja auch grade im angebot.
> 
> bikepalast würde sich sicherlich darüber freuen.



Muss ich das jetzt verstehen?
Sorry ich kann grad nicht zwischen den Zeilen lesen...


----------



## xcbiker88 (20. Januar 2011)

Hat jemand hier seinen Supertrail Rahmen gewogen?


----------



## Slow (20. Januar 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> ich finde es nicht gut dass DU dir diesen rahmen kaufen möchtest.
> kauf dir lieber einen cube. die sind ja auch grade im angebot.
> 
> bikepalast würde sich sicherlich darüber freuen.



sehr gut. ;-)


----------



## Joe911 (20. Januar 2011)

retrogroup schrieb:


> Hallo kann mir jemand von den Trailfox 03 Fahrern sagen wieviele Spacer ihr am Tretlager (Kurbel) verbaut habt? Habe heute meine SLX Kurbel verbaut leider dreht die etwas schwer d.h. 1 Umdrehung dann steht sie... Ich frag mich ob ich die Schalen zu fest gezogen habe oder ob es ein Problem mit den Spacern gibt evtl. zuviele...
> 
> 
> Danke



Ich glaub hier liegt u.U. ein Mißverständnis vor - wenn sich Deine Kurbel eine Umdrehung nach Anstoßen mit der Hand dreht, dann ist das bei Hollowtech2-Kurbeln wie der SLX vollkommen normal und durch die Dichtungen bedingt. Im Fahrbetrieb mekrst Du kaum einen Unterschied. Anstoßen und mehrere Umdrehungen schaffst Du eigentlich nur mit konventionellen Innenlagerpatronen und eingefahrenen Hollowtech2.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (20. Januar 2011)

xcbiker88 schrieb:


> Hat jemand hier seinen Supertrail Rahmen gewogen?



Also wenn ich mich nicht irre hat er knapp 3500gr (Größe L) gewogen !!!

Muss mal meinen Zettel suchen......

Nicht gerade leicht aber für die 160mm Enduro-Klasse ganz OK denke ich !?

Vor allem mit der Schweißnaht auf dem kompletten Oberrohr ein optischer Hingucker !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## bmcracer86 (20. Januar 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> ich finde es nicht gut dass DU dir diesen rahmen kaufen möchtest.
> kauf dir lieber einen cube. die sind ja auch grade im angebot.
> 
> bikepalast würde sich sicherlich darüber freuen.





muss ich das verstehen ??


----------



## retrogroup (20. Januar 2011)

Also habe die Kurbel gerade nocheinmal demontiert und das Innenlager gelöst. Die Kurbel dreht sich genau gleich wie wenn das Lager sehr fest gezogen ist... 
Nun ja mehr als alles zu montieren und es so auszuprobieren bleibt mir ja nicht übrig habe gerade kein anderes Bike mit Hollowtech zum vergleichen hier. Bemerkung, das Innenlager hat schon ca. 500km in meinem Hardtail seinen Dienst verrichtet.

Die Außenseiten sind sehr ordentlich gefräst ab Werk und das Gewinde geht auch schön leicht. Die Achse der Kurbel geht wirklich mit kleinem Ruck leicht rein und raus.
Ich kann keine Mängel feststellen.

Kann es evtl. daran liegen das ich mit dem Fett nicht gespart habe?

Gibt es noch Ratschläge von euch? Wenn ich die Kurbel wirklich mit viel Schwung andrehe, macht sie schon ihre 720Grad Drehung. Aber dabei ist Sie absolut lautlos und wirkt wie von Fett gedämpft. Blöd zu beschreiben.


----------



## cux5 (20. Januar 2011)

ich habe auch gerade ne neue kurbel verbaut 
ist aber eine race face atlas wenn ich die mit schwung drehe macht die ca 6-7 umdrehungen
ohne pedale und kette
ich würde mir da an deiner stelle aber keinen kopf machen wenn alles richtig montiert ist
und eigentlich ist ja auch gar kein problem vorhanden


----------



## retrogroup (20. Januar 2011)

Naja ich will eben nur Probleme ausschließen. Ich bin zwar technisch versiert aber eben ist das meine erste Innenlager/Kurbel Montage, daher die Unsicherheit.

Ich baue einfach weiter auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppel351 (20. Januar 2011)

Hallo alle miteinander, das scheint ja hier der Ultimative BMC thread zu sein also hoffe ich auf hilfe!!!!

Ich habe mir letzten Sommer nen BMC Trailfox 01 Rahmen 2008 gekauft und habe das problem das es bei der Landung nach einem Sprung, so alles über 20 - 30cm höhe, es ein furchtbares Geräusch gibt, ähnlich einem knallen. Nun die Frage was ist das!!!???

- also Schrauben sind alle fest
- Umwerfer kommt nur auf dem kleinsten Blatt an den Rahmen und das      minimal also kanns das auch nicht sein
- Kette kann an sich auch nicht sein da ich nen recht dicken kettenstrebenschutz habe, über die gesamte Länge

Mfg
Ich


----------



## Salzstängeli (20. Januar 2011)

retrogroup schrieb:


> Also habe die Kurbel gerade nocheinmal demontiert und das Innenlager gelöst. Die Kurbel dreht sich genau gleich wie wenn das Lager sehr fest gezogen ist...
> Nun ja mehr als alles zu montieren und es so auszuprobieren bleibt mir ja nicht übrig habe gerade kein anderes Bike mit Hollowtech zum vergleichen hier. Bemerkung, das Innenlager hat schon ca. 500km in meinem Hardtail seinen Dienst verrichtet.
> 
> Die Außenseiten sind sehr ordentlich gefräst ab Werk und das Gewinde geht auch schön leicht. Die Achse der Kurbel geht wirklich mit kleinem Ruck leicht rein und raus.
> ...



Fetten ausserhalb der Lager ist nach meiner Meinung nicht nötig. Die Drehbewegung findet ja in den Lagern statt und die sind gefettet und abgedichtet.


----------



## cux5 (20. Januar 2011)

ich hoffe mal das morgen paar packete ankommen so das ich sonntag bischen schrauben kann 
bei den felgen und deren farbe bin ich noch nicht schlüssig was ich nehme
naben warscheinlich hope pro2 in rot
bis jetzt sieht es erst so aus
welche felgenfarbe würdet ihr wählen erstmal unabhängig von der felgenqualität 
sattel wird rot weiss


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Januar 2011)

bmcracer86 schrieb:


> muss ich das verstehen ??



das ist meine antwort auf deine fragestellung!

falls du wissen wolltest wie der rahmen ist, dann hättest du anders fragen müssen.

ich würde mir den rahmen nicht kaufen, da er zwar außergewöhnlich, aber zu schwer ist.
da würde ich mir lieber was leichteres zum gleichen preis kaufen.


@ cux5

ich würde schwarze felgen nehmen.


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Januar 2011)

seppel351 schrieb:


> Hallo alle miteinander, das scheint ja hier der Ultimative BMC thread zu sein also hoffe ich auf hilfe!!!!
> 
> Ich habe mir letzten Sommer nen BMC Trailfox 01 Rahmen 2008 gekauft und habe das problem das es bei der Landung nach einem Sprung, so alles über 20 - 30cm höhe, es ein furchtbares Geräusch gibt, ähnlich einem knallen. Nun die Frage was ist das!!!???
> 
> ...



vielleicht schlägt der dämpfer durch?

selbst wenn der umwerfer die kettenstrebe nur licht berührt, kann das schon laut werden.


----------



## retrogroup (21. Januar 2011)

Also, nachdem ich die sehr schweren Pedale angebaut habe lief die Kurbel gleich ganz anders. Ich denke die Kurbelarme allein waren viel zu leicht.


----------



## Joe911 (21. Januar 2011)

retrogroup schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Die Außenseiten sind sehr ordentlich gefräst ab Werk und das Gewinde geht auch schön leicht. [...]



@retrogroup: Ich zitier mich zu diesem Thema einfach mal selbst (Beitrag #508 in diesem Thread) :



			
				Joe911 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Anmerkung für alle, die derzeit aufbauen - folgende nacharbeitswürdigen Punkte sind mir bei der Vorbereitung meines TF03 2009-Rahmens zum Aufbau aufgefallen:
> 1. Anzugsmoment der Hinterbauschrauben nachprüfen (bei mir waren 2 mit nur ca. 3Nm angezogen). Wenn Ihr dabeiseid, dann evtl. gleich auch Dämpferschrauben checken.
> 2. Wichtig für IS2000-Bremszangenanbau HR: Obwohl der IS2000-Sitz des Rahmens schön CNC gefräst ist, liegt er nicht exakt im rechten Winkel zur HR-Achse. Also tut nachfräsen Not! (sonst quietscht's u.U.). Bei Kombi Adapter auf PM-Zange evtl. weniger das Problem.
> 3. Innenlageraufnahme lag mit 68.39mm außerhalb der Toleranz, die für SRAM/Truvativ (GXP) und RaceFace gefordert ist. Für diese Typen also am besten auch Nachfräsen, sonst verkürzt sich die Lebenszeit des Innenlager aufgrund zu hoher Vorspannung dramatisch. Bei Shimano HT2 und konzeptgleichen kein Problem, da hier die Toleranz bauartbedingt problemlos ausgeglichen wird.


__________________


----------



## seppel351 (21. Januar 2011)

zu meinem Problem, siehe oben!!!

an k_star:

Das der Dämpfer duchschlägt kann ich ausschließen den das kann ich ja anhand des Gummiringes kontrolieren der am Dämpfer ist, das Gräusch ensteht egal auf welcher Position er ist und auf dem mittleren und oberen Kettenblatt geht er locker am Rahmen vorbei.

zur Info könnte ich noch sagen das es eher Knallt bzw. bei geringeren höhen z.B. Bordstein runter fahren wenn ich die Zugsstufe am Dämpfer zudrehe also so das er langsamer ausfedert.


----------



## Joe911 (21. Januar 2011)

Sollten es der Dämpfer selbst und der Umwerfer nicht sein - Ein Anschlagen des Schaltwerks an die Kettenstrebe wär auch noch ne Möglichkeit.

Dämpferlagerung (Buchsen/Gleitlager) ist okay und nicht festgefressen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrogroup (22. Januar 2011)

So heute die letzte fehlende Komponente bestellt. Ich hatte ja berichtet das meine Rock Shox Recon Race zur kurz am Schaft ist. Hab heute eine Reba SL 2010 bestellt, welche nach ankommen auf 120mm getravelt wird. Ich denke diese Gabel ist was Preis/Leistung und Gewicht angeht sehr gut. Ich spare nochmals 200gramm am Bike.

Mit RS Recon wiegt das Gute Stück nun 12,8Kg laut Badwaage. Theoretisch müßte ich mit neuer Gabel nun bei 12,6Kg landen. 
Wenn die schweren Parts:

- Sattel ( Velo ca. 1997) 
- Schnellspanner (SLX)
- Griffe    (???)

getauscht sind werde ich die 12,5 Kg knacken. Bilden folgen wenn das Teil fertig ist.


----------



## cux5 (22. Januar 2011)

beim laufradsatz habe ich mich nun entschieden habe heute morgen
einen hope lrs bestellt ,naben hope pro 2 schwarz und felge ztr flow auch schwarz
für 293,-(wiggle)da konnte ich nicht nein sagen
mit dem schrauben wird es aber noch nichts 1 packet bei der post
umwerfer falsches schellenmaß  schalthüllen nicht lieferbar 
naja dann hoffe ich mal morgen auf sonne beim radfahren


----------



## seppel351 (23. Januar 2011)

Joe911 schrieb:


> Sollten es der Dämpfer selbst und der Umwerfer nicht sein - Ein Anschlagen des Schaltwerks an die Kettenstrebe wär auch noch ne Möglichkeit.
> 
> Dämpferlagerung (Buchsen/Gleitlager) ist okay und nicht festgefressen?


 
So ich habe jetzt mal alles gecheckt!
Also die Lager und Buchsen sind tipi topi, die unteren Buchsen des Dämpfers waren vielleicht etwas fest aber sind jetzt frisch gemacht...
Ich habe den Dämpfer nun nochmal neu eingestellt und die Zugstufe auf komplett auf also schnelles ausfedern eingestellt und gestern ein paar Testsprünge gemacht bisher ist das geräusch weg
Verstehen kann ich es trotzdem nicht!!!
Und wie bitteschön soll das schaltwerk an den Rahmen schlagen, das ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (23. Januar 2011)

seppel351 schrieb:


> Und wie bitteschön soll das schaltwerk an den Rahmen schlagen, das ist mir ein Rätsel.



Nicht das Schaltwerk sondern der Umwerfer !


----------



## uphillking (23. Januar 2011)

Natürlich kann(!) das Schaltwerk an die Kettenstrebe schlagen. Siehe Foto von meinem Stevens F9 mit LX Schaltwerk.
Hört sich in der Tat furchteregend an.


----------



## retrogroup (23. Januar 2011)

uphillking schrieb:


> Natürlich kann(!) das Schaltwerk an die Kettenstrebe schlagen. Siehe Foto von meinem Stevens F9 mit LX Schaltwerk.
> Hört sich in der Tat furchteregend an.





Hab ich mir auch gedacht aber in der Regel nur wenn keine Kette aufgelegt ist oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (23. Januar 2011)

nein!

bei den alten schaltwerken kann das durchaus vorkommen.


----------



## uphillking (23. Januar 2011)

Bei ungünstiger Rahmen-Schaltwerk-Kombination auch mit den Neuen.
Ausnahme Shadow-Technik oder Sram. 
Shadow kann aber zu "Kettenschlacker"-Geräuschen neigen.
Siehe Suchfunktion im Schaltwerk-Thread.


----------



## seppel351 (25. Januar 2011)

Ich glaub ich hatte es weiter oben schon mal geschrieben, je geringer die Zugstufe eingestellt ist (also der Dämpfer langsamer ausfedert) destso eher kommt das Geräusch zustande also bei geringerer Sprunghöhe.


----------



## retrogroup (25. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

Frage an alle Trailfox TF03 2009 Besitzer.

Kann mir jemand der Kurbel 44er Blatt und Ritzelpacket 34 Zähne mal die gewählte Kettenlänge sagen.

Meine Schaltung lässt sich nach Anleitung nicht einstellen. Habe momentan 114Glieder. Berechnet mit nem Rechner unter Beachtung eines Schaltröllchens mit 11 Zähnen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Januar 2011)

einfach groß-groß schalten und sehen dass das schaltwerk nicht abreißt.
eventuell gucken ob das einfedern des hinterbaus die kettenlänge beeinflusst.


----------



## Salzstängeli (25. Januar 2011)

retrogroup schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Frage an alle Trailfox TF03 2009 Besitzer.
> 
> ...



Die richtige Kettenlänge bestimme ich immer so:

http://www.veloplus.ch/pdf/fachinformation/ketteablaengen2009921145638.pdf


----------



## retrogroup (25. Januar 2011)

Salzstängeli schrieb:


> Die richtige Kettenlänge bestimme ich immer so:
> 
> http://www.veloplus.ch/pdf/fachinformation/ketteablaengen2009921145638.pdf





Danke für den Tip, habe meine berechnete Länge mit dieser Methode verglichen, gleiches Ergebnis --> 114 Glieder.

Wenn ich den Schaltzug spanne (Schaltrolle ausgerichtet, Großes Kettenblatt, kleinstes Ritzel, kleinster Gang, Schraube Zugspannung rein,) passt einfach garnix. Schaltzug straff, klicke aber am Hebel ins leere also kein Klickgeräusch.

Irgendwie ist der Wurm drin, habe etliche Anleitungen gelesen, ich komme einfach nicht aufs größte Ritzel... 

Vorne am Umwerfer funktioniert alles perfekt.


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Januar 2011)

schaltzug mal lösen, festhalten und hochschalten.
dann am zug ziehen und runterschalten.

funktioniert das problemlos, dann den zug wieder ans schaltwerk und ohne kette grob einstellen.


----------



## retrogroup (26. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

das hat leider nicht geholfen...

Irgendwie steht der Kettenspanner viel zu weit oben bzw. das ganze Schaltwerk. auch geht das Schaltwerk nicht richtig in der Bewegung beim Schalten mit. Kann es sein das die Kette noch immer zu lang ist.

Falls ein Trailfoxer 03 hier rein schaut postet doch bitte mal Eure Kettengliedzahl (Vorne 44er hinten 34er Blatt)


Heute kam die heiß ersehnte RS Reba --> langer Schaft u. 200g gespart.


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Januar 2011)

hast du genau das befolgt was ich vorgeschlagen habe?

ohne kette?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrogroup (26. Januar 2011)

ja habe ich gemacht, sobald der zug entlastet ist klicken die Schalter normal. Aber wenn der Zug angeklemmt ist und unter Spannung Schalte ich ins leere.


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Januar 2011)

hast du den hebel mal geöffnet? scheint wohl irgendwas defekt zu sein.
oder eine feder ist nicht richtig gespannt.


----------



## Salzstängeli (26. Januar 2011)

retrogroup schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das hat leider nicht geholfen...
> 
> ...



Kann es sein, dass das obere Schaltungsrädchen zu nahe an den Kranz kommt? Da gibt es eine dritte Schraube beim Schaltwerk wo du das einstellen kannst.

Unter Punkt 5 ist es in folgendem Dokument beschrieben

http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...SI-5XF0A-001-01-GER_v1_m56577569830704255.PDF


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Januar 2011)

er kann doch nicht mal schalten, da der hebel anscheinend nicht richtig funktioniert.


----------



## ghia (26. Januar 2011)

Mal so ganz allgemein zum Kettenlänge berechnen:

http://www.blitzventil.de/Technik/kette.htm


----------



## p_cycle (4. Februar 2011)

Ich habe einen (2008)X7 Umwerfer. Funktioniert es oder ich muss ein X9 kaufen?
2010 x9 19,49 euro http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...rfer-31-8mm-High-Clamp-Top-Pull-Mod-2010.html


----------



## cux5 (4. Februar 2011)

der verlinkte passt nicht ,durchmesser der schelle ist zu klein
34,9 ist passend ,jedenfalls bei meinem tf01 2008
ob dein x7 passt kann ich dir nicht sagen
aber kannst ja einfach ausprobieren


----------



## p_cycle (4. Februar 2011)

ja, ich war falsch. der Link ist falsch. mein Schaltwerk ist 34,9 aber der Käfig scheint so groß wie ein SLX eins. Ich fürchte, es wird die Kettenstrebe schlagen.
hat SRAM andern den Käfig X7 von 2008 bis 2010?


----------



## uphillking (5. Februar 2011)

Hätte auch eine Frage zum Umwerfer-Thema:

Beim nochmaligen Überprüfen habe ich leider ebenso feststellen müssen dass der SLX Umwerfer bei vollem Einfedern an die Kettenstrebe des Trailfox03 schlägt. :-(

Hab ich das hier richtig verstanden dass einige von euch diesbezüglich BMC angeschrieben haben und von denen dann gratis einen Sram Umwerfer bekommen haben???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenzp (5. Februar 2011)

Ich habe auf meinen TF02 einen SRAM Umwerfer von 2005 verbaut (da gab es nur ein Ausführung)und der passt. Glaube nicht dass die Unterschiede zwischen X7 und X9 gemacht haben.
Mich hingegen hat die Länge des Steuerrohr überrascht. Musste deswegen den Gabelschaft um 2cm verlängern.


----------



## tanteandi (6. Februar 2011)

...den Gabelschaft um 2cm verlängert!!???!!!???!!!


Darf ich fragen was du da gemacht hast; ein Stück angschweisst oder so ...!!????

Grüsse Andi


.





lorenzp schrieb:


> Ich habe auf meinen TF02 einen SRAM Umwerfer von 2005 verbaut (da gab es nur ein Ausführung)und der passt. Glaube nicht dass die Unterschiede zwischen X7 und X9 gemacht haben.
> Mich hingegen hat die Länge des Steuerrohr überrascht. Musste deswegen den Gabelschaft um 2cm verlängern.


----------



## lorenzp (6. Februar 2011)

Gemacht habe ich es nicht selber. Habe einen Freund in einer Metaller-Werkstatt und der hat Erfahrung in allerlei Spezialwünsche. Jedenfalls hat er eine insgesamt 5 cm lange Hülse gedreht, die 3 cm in den alten Schaft hineinragt. Die hat er dann mit Loctite-Metall Kleber mit dem alten Schaft verklebt. Er meinte, dass hält bombenfest. 
Wichtig dabei ist aber, dass der Vorbau aber noch mit einer Schraube auf den alten Schaft fest sitzt.
Die Gabelkralle verblieb im alten Schaft, sitzt aber nun etwas tiefer. Die orginale Schraube zum Festziehen des Steuersatzes habe ich dann mit einer längeren Aluschraube ausgetauscht.

Die Reba von meinem alten Bike war fast im Neuzustand, aber auf dem Bikemarkt hätte ich fast nichts dafür bekommen, da sie schon etwas älter war. Deswegen habe ich mir den Aufwand angetan.


----------



## tanteandi (6. Februar 2011)

...die eine von zwei Klemmschrauben an einem Vorbau hat genug Klemmkraft!!!  So kenne ich das auch.
Zusätzlich hast du die "Verlängerung" mit der Hülse noch mit Locktide geklebt was zusätzlich halt bringt!!!

...trotzdem hätte ich bei ordentlich OFF_ROAD_USE ein komisches Gefühl!!




lorenzp schrieb:


> Gemacht habe ich es nicht selber. Habe einen Freund in einer Metaller-Werkstatt und der hat Erfahrung in allerlei Spezialwünsche. Jedenfalls hat er eine insgesamt 5 cm lange Hülse gedreht, die 3 cm in den alten Schaft hineinragt. Die hat er dann mit Loctite-Metall Kleber mit dem alten Schaft verklebt. Er meinte, dass hält bombenfest.
> Wichtig dabei ist aber, dass der Vorbau aber noch mit einer Schraube auf den alten Schaft fest sitzt.
> Die Gabelkralle verblieb im alten Schaft, sitzt aber nun etwas tiefer. Die orginale Schraube zum Festziehen des Steuersatzes habe ich dann mit einer längeren Aluschraube ausgetauscht.
> 
> Die Reba von meinem alten Bike war fast im Neuzustand, aber auf dem Bikemarkt hätte ich fast nichts dafür bekommen, da sie schon etwas älter war. Deswegen habe ich mir den Aufwand angetan.


----------



## Slow (8. Februar 2011)

Hier nochmal ein aktuelles Foto von meinem BMC zum Frühjahrsputz- neue Aussenhülle und Schaltzüge sowie Jagwire-Rahmenschutz (siehe unteres Bild):











noch weitere Details in meinem Album:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/14452

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Sandy UK (8. Februar 2011)

Sehr schöner Aufbau. Schöne Fotos. (also auch die anderen in deinem Album)
Welche Kamera nutzt Du? Eine 08/15 Cam ist das doch nicht, dazu ist der Fokus viel zu genau setzbar.

Mich würde die Teileliste intersieren. Was sind das für wunderschöne Narben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slow (8. Februar 2011)

Danke!
Hehe, 0815-Kamera nicht gerade. Ist eine Canon Eos 5D mit Canon EF 50mm f/1.4.  Davor hab ich eine Eos 30D genutzt, die aber einen Defekt bekam und dadurch ein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden wurde.
Du kannst dir die "EXIF" Daten auch im Fotoalbum anzeigen lassen, da steht das Kameramodell meistens drin.


ontopic: Naben sind die älteren "Fun Works N75" Naben in eloxal-rot.
Jetzt heißen sie "Fun Works N-light". 


Teileliste ist auch unter dem Foto : (http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/831769) als Anmerkung gelistet.
Hier nochmal:

-BMC Trailfox TF03 M 120mm FW disc only
-Fox Float RP2 Dämpfer
-Manitou Minute MRD 120mm disc only
-Fun Works S-light Steuersatz semi integriert
-Shimano XTR Schaltwerk
-Shimano SLX Umwerfer DS DP
-Aerozine FX12-X Kurbel mit ALS
-Egg Beater MXR Pedale
-Syntace F149 60mm Vorbau
-Easton MonkeyBar Lowriser Lenker
-Ritchey WCS True Grips Griffe gekürzt
-Sram Attack AMY Grip-Shift Schalter
-Shimano XTR Züge und SP 41 Hüllen
-Selle Italie SLR Sattel
-KCNC Ti-Pro Lite 27,2mm Sattelstütze
-FRM Reuduzierhülse 27,2mm auf 31,6mm
-BMC Sattelklemme (schwer, aber absolut top!)
-Magura Marta mit 160mm und 140mm Ashima Aro-08 ultralight Bremsscheiben
-Fun Works N75 Laufradsatz mit Sapim Messerspeichen, Felgenband und roten Alunippel
-Schwalbe XXlight Schlauch VR und HR
-Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,25" Reifen VR und HR
-Shimano XT Kassette und XT Kette mir Sram Kettenschloss
-KCNC titan Schnellspanner


----------



## p_cycle (9. Februar 2011)

2009 Trailfox 01
Wie lang ist die Kette?
Links nr =?


2008 X7 works ok. tested.


----------



## Horstelix (9. Februar 2011)

@Slow:

Schönes Bike 

Wie weit kannst Du die Sattelstütze versenken? 
Den Rahmen vom TF03 kriegt man ja momentan ziemlich günstig, wäre eine gute Basis für ein Touren-/Alpencrossbike.

Bevors einer vorschlägt: Die 2009er TF01 und TF02 kommen wegen der PM-Aufnahme an der Hinterbaustrebe nicht in Frage, weil ich da die Drehmomentabstützung für die Rohloff nicht hinkrieg.


----------



## Slow (9. Februar 2011)

horstrichter schrieb:


> Wie weit kannst Du die Sattelstütze versenken?



Also man kann eine Stütze ca. 22,5cm im Sitzrohr versenken. (Rahmengröße M)
Bei meiner KCNC mit 350mm kann ich sie also nur noch ca. 11cm versenken.
Ich muss gesehen, an diesen Kritikpunkt habe ich beim Kauf nicht gedacht.
Letzendlich stört es mich aber nicht so sehr, da ich selten die Stütze versenke und mir dann eine Absenkung von 11cm meistens reicht.

Ansonsten ist in meinen Augen das TF03 auch für einen "klassichen" Alpencross eine sehr gute Lösung.


----------



## blindrabbit (9. Februar 2011)

Schön, daß die Schweizer ihre alten Rahmen verscheuern. Da musste ich einfach zuschlagen. Bin begeistert von dem Rahmen. Ich darf mal zeigen:


----------



## lorenzp (9. Februar 2011)

@Slow
Wie bist du mit den Ashima Aro-08 Scheiben zufrieden? Ich hoffe bei meinen wird die Bremsleistung noch besser, denn die ist sehr bescheiden.

grüße


----------



## uphillking (9. Februar 2011)

Ich rate allen Trailfox-Besitzern die Freigängigkeit ihrer SHIMANO-Umwerfer zu überprüfen: 
Luft aus dem Dämpfer ablassen-vorne aufs kleine Blatt schalten-Heck voll einfedern.
Im "Normalfall" wird dabei der Umwerferkäfig an der Kettenstrebe anschlagen/streifen/crashen.


----------



## Slow (10. Februar 2011)

lorenzp schrieb:


> @Slow
> Wie bist du mit den Ashima Aro-08 Scheiben zufrieden?



ganz ehrlich: Ich bin exterm zufrieden mit den Scheiben!
Erst war ich skeptisch bezüglich der Stabilität, bedingt durch die filigrane Bauweise und das geringe Gewicht. Aber das erwies sich als totale Fehleinschätzung.

Aber nun zum wichtigen, die Bremsleistung: Vorher orginal Magura Marta 180mm SL Rotor (also nicht Magura Storm), dann Umstieg auf Aro -08 aber in 160mm (!)
Die Bissigkeit hat etwas nachgelassen (schiebe ich jetzt mal auf die kleinere Scheibengröße) und dafür hat die Bremsleistung gegenüber der 180mm Scheibe keinen Abbruch erfahren! Die Ashima ist bedingt durch die großen "Löcher", im Gegensatz zu den alten Marta Scheiben, wirklich deutlich weniger anfällig für Fading. Dadurch hat man einfach durchgängig eine gute Bremskraft.

Eine gleich große Ashima Scheibe sollte zum Orginal also definitiv nicht schlechter sein. Das eine Bremsscheibe sich erst auf die Beläge einbremsen muss, ist ganz normal und dauert unter Umständen seine Zeit. 

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Joe911 (10. Februar 2011)

uphillking schrieb:


> Ich rate allen Trailfox-Besitzern die Freigängigkeit ihrer SHIMANO-Umwerfer zu überprüfen:
> Luft aus dem Dämpfer ablassen-vorne aufs kleine Blatt schalten-Heck voll einfedern.
> Im "Normalfall" wird dabei der Umwerferkäfig an der Kettenstrebe anschlagen/streifen/crashen.



Naja - betrifft zumindest nicht die "alte" Hinterstrebenversion bei TF03 2009er (TF01 und TF02 dagegen schon - bekanntes Problem, siehe weiter vorne im Thread)


----------



## uphillking (10. Februar 2011)

Betrifft sehr wohl das Trailfox 03 Modelljahr 2009 !
Siehe mein Fotoalbum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joe911 (10. Februar 2011)

Ok - ist dann wohl auch bei Shimano Umwerferabhängig. Mein XT-Umwerfer paßt problemlos ins TF03 in Gr. L


----------



## donadi (10. Februar 2011)

Ich habe ein TrailFox 02 2009 mit XT Umwerfer - auch keine Probleme bei mir muss ich sagen.


----------



## schafkopfkoenig (11. Februar 2011)

uphillking schrieb:


> Betrifft sehr wohl das Trailfox 03 Modelljahr 2009 !
> Siehe mein Fotoalbum.


 
Ich hab auf meinem TF03 2009 einen XT-Umwerfer und der hat definitiv genug Platz, keine Probleme. Welchen Umwerfer hast Du verbaut? Einen SLX? Würd ich dann einfach gegen einen XT-Umwerfer austauschen, kostet ja nicht die Welt.


----------



## gocad (12. Februar 2011)

mein Rad / sepedaku


----------



## Clemens (13. Februar 2011)

Jetzt mal mein BMC FS01. Der Umwerfer (XTR) hat übrigens keinen Kontakt mit der Kettenstrebe.









BMC Fourstroke  FS01 Carbon 17 Zoll (Gewicht Rahmenset 2134 Gramm), Gabel Magura Durin 100R,  XTR Schaltung, XTR 11-34 Ritzelpaket, XTR Yumeya Kette, Race Face Deus XC Kurbel mit Hope Tretlager, Eggbeater SL Pedale, Laufräder Hope Pro II mit DTComp Speichen + DT XR400 Felge + Conti Mountain King 2.2 Supersonic, Brakes Avid Elixir CR 185/160mm, Vorbau Syntace F99 105mm, Syntace Duraflite Lenker, Thomson Stütze, Flite TT Sattel, Tune Hörnchen, Tune Schnellspanner, FSA Steuersatz ... 10,76 Kg.

Lenker und Stütze sind noch nicht endgültig.


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Februar 2011)

schickes bike!

ein leichterer lrs wäre aber auch noch angebracht.


----------



## Clemens (14. Februar 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> ein leichterer lrs wäre aber auch noch angebracht.



Passt schon so mit dem LRS, ist dem Fahrergewicht angepasst und so schwer nun auch wieder nicht! Ausserdem mag ich den Sound der Hope-Naben. Leichter wäre nur am Fahrer angebracht...

Und noch ein Bild von der anderen Seite.


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Februar 2011)

ich denke nur an die breite der felge.

kannst du die 2,2" reifen ohne probleme mit 2bar fahren?


----------



## Clemens (14. Februar 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> ich denke nur an die breite der felge.
> 
> kannst du die 2,2" reifen ohne probleme mit 2bar fahren?




Ich bin auf einem CC-Bike noch nie Reifen mit weniger als 2.5 bar gefahren, sind mir viel zu wabbelig! Die Frage stellt sich mir also nicht. Die Felgen sind bis 2.25 zugelassen und breiter fahre ich eh nicht auf dem FS01. Würde dann auch zu eng zwischen den Kettenstreben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (14. Februar 2011)

ich will jetzt hier keine diskussion lostreten, aber hast du dir mal gedanken gemacht warum die reifen bei unter 2,5bar zu wabbelig sind?

ich verkaufe meinen lrs mit eben dieser felge grade bei ebay, da sie für breite reifen > 2,0" einfach zu schmal ist.
habe auf der dt4.2d max. michelin xc dry² in 2,0" gefahren. eben weil es zu wabbelig war.
manche leute fahren zwar auch 2,25" reifen mit wenig druck, aber für MICH taugt das nicht.

ich fahre racing ralph 2,25" auf meinem lrs mit ztr crest bei 1,8-2bar und es ist einfach geil! 
du hast grip, es dämpft, und du rollst im wald auch noch leichter.

naja, back to topic.


----------



## cux5 (14. Februar 2011)

ich bin immer noch nicht fertig,irgendwie wollen mir die shops keine schalthüllen verkaufen  
na ja wetter ist eh noch nicht so doll hab erst mal wieder die spikes 
aufs andere rad aufgezogen
so sieht es bis jetzt aus


----------



## Jochen_DC (15. Februar 2011)

das Fourstroke ist mal aufgebaut extrem schick...wow...

hier mal mein Trailfox...Sattelstellung und Höhe sind bereits korrigiert


----------



## Clemens (15. Februar 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> ich will jetzt hier keine diskussion lostreten, aber hast du dir mal gedanken gemacht warum die reifen bei unter 2,5bar zu wabbelig sind?



Ich mag einfach nicht dieses Fahrgefühl mit wenig Druck im Reifen, egal wie breit die Felge und der Reifen ist! Ist wie mit Rucola - soll gesund sein, mag ich aber trotzdem nicht, egal wie gross die Blätter sind. 

Ende der Diskussion...


@ Jochen DC 

   Schickes Bike!


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Februar 2011)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> das Fourstroke ist mal aufgebaut extrem schick...wow...
> 
> hier mal mein Trailfox...Sattelstellung und Höhe sind bereits korrigiert



in etwa sollte die federung beim aufsitzen hinten und vorne gleich weit in den sag gehen, dann zeigt die sattelnase aber doch trotzdem noch nach oben.


----------



## Jochen_DC (15. Februar 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> in etwa sollte die federung beim aufsitzen hinten und vorne gleich weit in den sag gehen, dann zeigt die sattelnase aber doch trotzdem noch nach oben.



wollte damit sagen is net mehr so wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cux5 (15. Februar 2011)

nun mit reifen ,michelin wild gripr 
war gar nicht so einfach die tubeless zu montieren so ohne kompressor
aber mit rasierschaum ging es dann
die reifen sind aber echt groß für 2,25 er
wieviel platz sollte eigentlich mindestens zwischen reifen und kettenstrebe sein ?
habe so 8 mm das sollte doch ok sein und bei der stollen anordnung
wird der ja auch keine steine aufsammeln
ein bischen ärgerlich ist das ich vergessen habe die reifen auszurichten
aber das ändere ich erst in 4 monaten wenn die milch ausgehärtet ist


----------



## retrogroup (15. Februar 2011)

Schick!!!

So so du schraubst also gern auf der Couch Fahrrad. Ich hoffe zum fahren gehste raus!?!?!   

weiter machen.


----------



## cux5 (15. Februar 2011)

im keller ist es mir zu kalt und sind ja fast alles neuteile
da geht das schon
und der platz war eh gerade frei ,tannenbaum ist frühzeitig rausgeflogen


----------



## Bulli22 (18. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammmen,

Nachdem ich bei ebay auch einen Trailfox 01 Rahmen erstanden habe, bin ich auf das Forum gestossen. Bis jetzt schon superinteressant - Danke für all die guten Tipps.

Folgendes Setup habe ich vor:
Rock Shox Revelation U-Turn (leider bekommt man nur noch die 120-150er Version - kann man die Gabel eigentlich auf 140-110 runtersetzen?)
Deore XT 2011 mit 10 Gängen
Avid Elixir 5 mit 203/185
DT Swiss X455 (die habe ich noch herumliegen)
Rest noch unbekannt (wird erstmal vom alten Bike übernommen).

Die Umwerferproblematik beschäftigt mich zur Zeit: hat schon jemand den Umwerfer von der Deore XT 2011 mit 10 Gängen ausprobiert? Ich habe die Hoffnung, dass er wegen des grösseren "kleinen" Kettenblatts (von 22 auf 24 Zähne) auch etwas kürzer geworden ist. Hat das schon jemand ausprobiert?  
Wie relevant seht Ihr das denn mit dem Umwerfer, federt man so häufig voll durch, wenn man auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt unterwegs ist? Ich habe noch keine Fully-Erfahrung, stelle mir das aber schon als Ausnahmesituation vor.

...ich kann es garnich erwarten mit dem TF zu starten...

Danke im Voraus und Gruss
Bulli


----------



## uphillking (18. Februar 2011)

Hi,

nachdem der SLX-Umwerfer mit der Kettenstrebe des TF03 kollidiert, habe ich jetzt den Sram X.7 montiert. 
Nun passt alles und bei vollem Einfedern auf dem kleinen Blatt bleiben noch zirka 5mm "Luft".
Der X.7 ( X.9 gabs nur in silber, passt optisch m.M.n. nicht ans Bike) ist etwa 20Gramm schwerer als der SLX, lies sich aber einfacher einstellen und schält mindestens genauso gut wie der Shimano.


----------



## juneoen (19. Februar 2011)

retrogroup schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Frage an alle Trailfox TF03 2009 Besitzer.
> 
> ...




keine ahnung ob noch aktuell aber kann es sei dass du ein iverses scaltwerk fährst?da ist es nähmlich genau anders rum mit dem schalten...also max spannung auf größten ritzel..


ich sags nur weil mir das auch mal apssiert ist..


andere frage


das ist doch nen guter deal oder?

http://www.bikepalast.com/product_i...elstueck-Rahmen-BMC-Trailfox-TF03-2009-S.html


oder jemand einwände bzw probleme wegen dem umwerfer evtl?


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Februar 2011)

reicht dir auch 100mm?

guckste unten.


----------



## juneoen (20. Februar 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> reicht dir auch 100mm?
> 
> guckste unten.




naja hab schon en revelation mit 140-110mm hier die würd ich doch ganz gern verbauen....

aber was lese ich da weiter vorne -rahmen für 160 euro?

gibts das noch irgendwo?


----------



## .floe. (20. Februar 2011)

Der Deal vom Bikepalast ist echt interessant. Bis zu welcher Körpergröße macht Rahmengröße S denn Sinn? Ich bin 175cm, fahre lieber kleinere Rahmen...


----------



## Joe911 (20. Februar 2011)

Frage an die 120mm Trailfox Mitstreiter: Mit wieviel SAG fahrt Ihr denn im Touren/ Marathonbereich? 

Bei 25% ist bei mir den Hinterbau zwar schön feinfühlig, neigt aber zu wippen und einsacken beim Uphill.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slow (20. Februar 2011)

Joe911 schrieb:


> Bei 25% ist bei mir den Hinterbau zwar schön feinfühlig, neigt aber zu wippen und einsacken beim Uphill.



Richtig. Deshalb konsequent den Dämpfer im Uphill "schließen".
Habs auch schon mit weniger Sag versucht, aber dann ist mir persönlich der Hinterbau im downhill zu stramm.

Also ich fahre letzendlich auch ca. 25% Sag und das taugt mir auf mittel-langen Touren schon sehr. Das ist ein guter Kompromiss zwischen Feinfühligkeit und strammer Abstimmung. Aber bei uphills dann schon den Dämpfer schließen.
Die Ermüdungserscheinungen halten sich da auch in Grenzen.

Eine strammere, racelastige Abstimmung kann man machen, klar, aber da gibts geeignetere Räder als das BMC.


----------



## Kesan (20. Februar 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen welche Dämpferlänge man für BMC Trailfox TF02 2009 mit 120mm benötigt ?
Mir wurden 2 Angaben genannt von 2 Händlern ?
190mm oder 200mm


----------



## 4mate (20. Februar 2011)

salzstängeli schrieb:


> > buchsenbreite ist 22,2 mm.
> >
> > Die dämpferlänge ist bei 120 und 140mm die gleiche (200mm). Meines  wissens macht nur der kürzere umlenkhhebel den unterschied.


.
 .


----------



## Lars-1 (26. Februar 2011)

Hier mal mein Low-Budget-Trailfox. Ist gerade fertig geworden 

Bin nach der ersten Ausfahrt aufjedenfall begeistert, TOP Bike !









Partliste:
Rahmen: BMC Trailfox TF02 2009
 Dämpfer: Fox RP2
  Gabel: RockShox Recon 335 120 mm

  Steuersatz: FSA Integrated

  Vorbau: Syntace Superforce 75 mm
  Lenker: Easton EC70 CNT Carbon Lenker 660 mm

  Schalthebel: Shimano SLX 2011 10fach

  Umwerfer: Shimano XT Downswing 10fach

  Schaltwerk: Shimano XT 2011 10fach

  Kurbel: Shimano SLX 2011 10fach

  Kassette : Shimano SLX 2011 10fach 11-36

  Kette: Shimano XT 10fach

  Bremse: Formula K18 mit 180 mm Shimano XT Scheiben

Sattel: Selle Italia Q-Bik Flow

  Sattelstütze: Easton EA70 

  Sattelklemme: BMC Klemme

  Laufradsatz:  DT Swiss XR4.10 auf Shimano SLX CL Naben

Reifen: VR Michelin Wildrockr 2.25, HR Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.35

  Pedale: Shimano DX (noch nicht auf dem Foto)


Schöne Grüße,


Lars


----------



## mano2501 (26. Februar 2011)

Hab mir auch ein Fuchs zugelegt  
Der erste Testride war vielversprechend.

Gruß aussem Odenwald

Leuthi


----------



## donadi (26. Februar 2011)

Lars-1 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Low-Budget-Trailfox. Ist gerade fertig geworden
> 
> Bin nach der ersten Ausfahrt aufjedenfall begeistert, TOP Bike !



Na komm, stapel mal nicht so tief - ist doch ein sinnvoll und sauber aufgebautes Bike! In der Konfig wird es sicher ein langjähriger Begleiter werden.


----------



## Lars-1 (26. Februar 2011)

@donadi: Immerhin habe ich unter 1000  bezahlt insgesamt, das heißt natürlich nicht, dass die Parts schlecht sind - im Gegenteil, ich habe extra immer auf ein Top Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis geachtet 

Hat sich aufjedenfall gelohnt !


----------



## .floe. (26. Februar 2011)

mano2501 schrieb:


> Hab mir auch ein Fuchs zugelegt
> Der erste Testride war vielversprechend.
> 
> Gruß aussem Odenwald
> ...



Rahmengröße?


----------



## blindrabbit (26. Februar 2011)

@ floe sieht schwer nach S aus

@ Lars Respekt! MÃ¶chte mal wissen, wie Du unter 1000 Euros weggekommen bist mit den Teilen.

Mein trailfox 01 ist eigentlich auch Low Budget war aber insgesamt knapp 1600â¬ teuer. (hatte grosses GlÃ¼ck mit der Gabel)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cux5 (26. Februar 2011)

bin dann auch endlich fertig mit dem aufbau 
hier mal die teileliste

rahmen tf01 aus 2008 mit carbon-hinterbau ....      474
dämpfer dt xm180                                          inklusive
kurbel race face atlas am silber                           .........................113
sattelstütze syntace p6 carbon                             ...........................46 gebr.
sattel flite gel flow ti rot weiß .............................                               65
gabel suntour epicon xc tad weiß                        ......................210
steuersatz fsa z3                                            inklusive
vorbau truvativ swc weiß                                     ...................................23 gebr.
lenker race face deus                                           .........................................18 gebr.
avid elixier weiß mit scheiben 185 ....................                      138
avid matchmaker                                                 ...............................................17
rahmenschutzaufkleber                                          ........................................5
schalthüllen jagwire                                              ............................................26
rahmenschützer jagwire ......................................                                        7
schalthülle gabel                                                     ...................................................1
beone griffe weiß                                                  ................................................10
kettenstrebenschutz nc17....................................                                      8
kettenblattschrauben nc17 rot                              ............................14
sram x9 schalthebel 3/9 weiß                               ..............................59
sram x9 umwerfer                                               ..............................................33
sram x9 schaltwerk lang                                      .....................................39
sram pg 990 kasette +pc991 kette ....................                   70
laufräder hope pro2 ztr flow schwarz                 .................293
hope umrüstkit auf vr 15mm                               ...............................18
hope schnellspanner hr rot                                   ...................................18
hope tubless kit ztr                                              ..............................................22
michelin wild gripr ................................................37
pedale crankbrothers 5050xx rot                          .........................60
sigma bc1609 sts cad                                                           ..........................................40

macht                                                             .............................................................1864
dazu kommt noch geschätzt 140,- für montageständer werkzeug und versandkosten
hm sind dann doch 2 k geworden obwohl ich schon versucht habe gut und günstig zu kaufen
ich hoffe dann mal morgen auf gutes wetter für die erste fahrt
kritik/verbesserungsvorschläge ? ist das erste rad welches ich zusammengestellt und geschraubt habe

gruss


----------



## Lars-1 (26. Februar 2011)

@blindrabbit: Naja, einige Teile hatte ich halt noch übrig und die meisten Parts habe ich seeehr günstig bekommen, alle neu !

Bin wirklich begeistert, vor allem wenn ich mir den Preis anschaue


----------



## mano2501 (27. Februar 2011)

@floe, genau, es issen 16 Zöller oder Größe S.

Gruß aus dem Odenwald


----------



## cux5 (27. Februar 2011)

so heute dann mal die ersten 40 km bei 1°C
war richtig gut bike lief top kaum nacharbeiten
ein schalthebel war nicht ganz fest, den zug vom umwerfer mußte ich etwas lösen und etwas mehr druck auf den dämpfer
bin sehr zufrieden mit dem rad selbst sattel und lenker/vorbau scheint auf anhieb zu passen
einzig den flaschenhalter habe ich vergessen  
aber ich hatte ja eh nen rucksack mit etwas werkzeug mit
da konnte die flasche dann auch noch rein
aus jetziger sicht hat sich der kauf echt gelohnt 
hier noch ein paar bilder vom rad (leider nur handy)

gruss


----------



## dirtjim (28. Februar 2011)

Moin,ich hab auch nen Fuchs vom Bikepalast! Rahmengröße XS (war irgendwie NOCH günstiger) passt für mein empfinden perfekt und ich bin deutlich größer als 155cm.
Erste Ausfahrt ist absolviert und ich bin schwer begeistert,ich kann mich nur noch nicht entscheiden ob's besser bergauf oder bergab fährt ;-)
An teilen ist ne Reba mit 120mm drin,Fox Float RP23,Schaltwerk Sram XO,Bremsen Marta SL Magnesium,Laufräder Fulcrum Red Metal5,ne XFusion HiLo Sattelstütze,X9 Trigger,Stylo OCT Dreifach Kurbeln und ne Syntace Lenker Vorbau Kombo....habs noch nicht gewogen....ist mir aber leicht genug erstmal! Schönes günstiges Bike muß ich sagen...
Das einzige was nervt das in den XS Rahmen keine vernünftige Flasche passt...oder ist das bei den größeren auch so?


----------



## tanteandi (28. Februar 2011)

...liegt bestimmt an der Rahmengr.; kennst du die Flaschenhalter die drehbar sind oder die bei denen die Flasche von der Seite platziert wird!!?????

Andi

Erste Ausfahrt ist absolviert und ich bin schwer begeistert,ich kann mich nur noch nicht entscheiden ob's besser bergauf oder bergab fährt ;-)
An teilen ist ne Reba mit 120mm drin,Fox Float RP23,Schaltwerk Sram XO,Bremsen Marta SL Magnesium,Laufräder Fulcrum Red Metal5,ne XFusion HiLo Sattelstütze,X9 Trigger,Stylo OCT Dreifach Kurbeln und ne Syntace Lenker Vorbau Kombo....habs noch nicht gewogen....ist mir aber leicht genug erstmal! Schönes günstiges Bike muß ich sagen...
Das einzige was nervt das in den XS Rahmen keine vernünftige Flasche passt...oder ist das bei den größeren auch so?





[/quote]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marec_S (28. Februar 2011)

dirtjim schrieb:


> Das einzige was nervt das in den XS Rahmen keine vernünftige Flasche passt...oder ist das bei den größeren auch so?



Hi,

bin ja schon überrascht, wie viele Trailfox02 aus Modelljahr 2009 doch so herumfahren. 
Also im Rahmen Größe M kann man problemlos eine 0,75L Flasche mitschleppen. Habe bei mir den Tune Wasserträger samt der dazugehörenden Flasche verbaut. Für den Flaschenhalter gibts alternativ auch noch eine 0,5L Flasche, die ist dann eben kürzer.

Leider habe ich aktuell noch keine Bilder vom eigenen Rad, aber ganz seriennah ist das nun auch nicht mehr. Muss ich bei Gelegenheit mal fotografieren.


----------



## dirtjim (1. März 2011)

@tanteandi
Selbst mit so nem Flaschenhalter wird das nix,ne 0,5er Flasche passt gerade so in den Rahmen,an trinken während der Fahrt ist nicht zu denken weil das echt n Akt ist die da rauszufummeln!
Aber was soll's,irgendwas is immer....


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (2. März 2011)

dirtjim schrieb:


> @tanteandi
> Selbst mit so nem Flaschenhalter wird das nix,ne 0,5er Flasche passt gerade so in den Rahmen,an trinken während der Fahrt ist nicht zu denken weil das echt n Akt ist die da rauszufummeln!
> Aber was soll's,irgendwas is immer....



Hi,

Euch kann geholfen !
An meinem Cannondale Prophet habe ich das gleiche Problem trotz Größe XL !!!

Aber das hier hilft ungemein : 

Side-Cage Flaschenhalter von BBB









Grüße Klaus


----------



## p_cycle (2. März 2011)

size XL mit Lyrik 2-step


----------



## Iond (2. März 2011)

Guten Abend,

ich bin zur Zeit schwer am überlegen ob es ein Four Stroke oder ein Trailfox werden soll...ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir bei der Entscheidungsfindung etwas helfen.

Ich fahre zu 60% Waldwege, zu 30%singletrails mit sprüngen bis 1m und vielen Spitzkehren, 10%Straße (eher noch weniger)

Bei dem Four Stroke habe ich wegen dem geringen Federweg bedenken, das wäre mein erstes Fully und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich mir damit den Spaß daran verderbe.

Das Trailfox geht im Vergleich gegen das Four Stroke sicherlich schwerer den Berg rauf, wobei ich zur Zeit mitmeinem Hardtail (Merida HFS "Team Albgold" 46cm Rahmenhöhe) wirklich Spaß am "Bergsteigen" habe.

Als Fahrwerk würde egal in welches ein Fox RP23 und eine Reba SL kommen. Restliche Ausstattung auf XT niveau und Laufräder bis 1,7Kg schlauchlos.

Bin 1,82m Groß bei 82 Kg ohne Ausrüstung, da wäre auch eine Rahmengrößenempfehlung hilfreich, gerade bei dem Trailfox. 


Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Superbärt (3. März 2011)

@ P Cycle: it's finished alright! Nice one man! Still went for the Lyric? Already put it through some abuse?


----------



## Salzstängeli (3. März 2011)

Iond schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> ich bin zur Zeit schwer am überlegen ob es ein Four Stroke oder ein Trailfox werden soll...ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir bei der Entscheidungsfindung etwas helfen.
> 
> ...


Hallo

Ich (174, 86cm Schritt) fahre ein Trailfox 02 Grösse M mit 120mm hinten und Talasgabel (100-140mm) vorne und gerader Sattelstütze. Ich finde das Bike steigt sehr gut und macht super Spass auf technischen Trails. Meiner Meinung nach sind die 100mm Bikes - ausser für Rennen - passé. Moderne 120mm Geometrien mit steilem Sattelrohr und flachem Steuerrohr decken viel mehr ab: effizientes bergauf fahren und viel Reserve bei Abfahrten und technischen Trails.


----------



## Iond (3. März 2011)

Hallo,
erstmal danke Salzstängeli für deinen Post

ich denke mal, dass mir mit 182 der TF in m zu klein sein wird, laut der Größentabelle bräuchte ich bei dem TF auch einen L Rahmen, da es die aber nicht mehr bei Bike-Palast gibt bleibt mir wohl nur der Griff zum FS oder zu einem ganz anderen Rahmen 

Schade eigentlich...


----------



## Marec_S (3. März 2011)

Iond schrieb:


> Hallo,
> erstmal danke Salzstängeli für deinen Post
> 
> ich denke mal, dass mir mit 182 der TF in m zu klein sein wird, laut der Größentabelle bräuchte ich bei dem TF auch einen L Rahmen, da es die aber nicht mehr bei Bike-Palast gibt bleibt mir wohl nur der Griff zum FS oder zu einem ganz anderen Rahmen
> ...



Habe das TF02 in Größe M und das passt bei 1,85m Größe und einer  Schritthöhe, die eigentlich nach solchen Tabellen für Größe L geeigneter sein soll. Also nicht verzweifeln, wegen dieser Tabelle!
Mein Speci Epic hat auch eine Rahmengröße M, obwohl da genau die gleiche "Problemstellung" auftritt.
Für die Einsatzzwecke, die Du selber aufzähltest, langt ein Rahmen in M völlig aus.
Allerdings ist eine vorherige Sitzprobe normalerweise unerlässlich, was aber bei den Angeboten ja flach fällt.


----------



## lorenzp (3. März 2011)

Ich bin 184 und habe das TF02 in L aber der ist von den Ausmaßen der größte Rahmen, den ich je hatte. Hatte schon fast überlegt, ihn gegen einen kleineren umzutauschen.
Deswegen denke ich, der M wird dir auch sehr gut passen.

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iond (3. März 2011)

Marec_S schrieb:


> Habe das TF02 in Größe M und das passt bei 1,85m Größe und einer  Schritthöhe, die eigentlich nach solchen Tabellen für Größe L geeigneter sein soll. Also nicht verzweifeln, wegen dieser Tabelle!
> Mein Speci Epic hat auch eine Rahmengröße M, obwohl da genau die gleiche "Problemstellung" auftritt.
> Für die Einsatzzwecke, die Du selber aufzähltest, langt ein Rahmen in M völlig aus.
> Allerdings ist eine vorherige Sitzprobe normalerweise unerlässlich, was aber bei den Angeboten ja flach fällt.



Ja, leider wird das mit einer Sitzprobe wohl nichts, ausser es gibt einen BMC-Fahrer nahe Stuttgart, Nordschwarzwald, Mittelhessen oder dazwischen?
Fahre die Strecke Frankfurt am Main -> Stuttgart recht häufig und wäre über einen Zwischenstopp zum Probesitzen wirklich glücklich.

würde allein vom Federweg her shcon gerne ein Trailfox nehmen, welcher Dämpfer empfiehlt sich denn für das Rad? Als Gabel käme dann nur meine bisher genutzte Reba SL in Frage und an das Hardtail kommt dann eine SID Race.


----------



## blindrabbit (3. März 2011)

Hi Iond.
 Ich bin 1,89 und fahre den Trailfox in M. Bin sehr zufrieden. Liegt vielleicht auch daran, daß ich Sitzriese bin, Schrittlänge passt gut für M. Mit 590mm Oberrohr ist die Sitzposition etwas aufrechter, finde ich aber schwer in Ordnung, ist halt deutlich mehr Enduro als Race. Zumal auch sehr angenehm zusammen mit dem steileren Sattelrohr. Kuck Dir mal andere Hersteller an, da sind diese Oberrohrlängen auch bei L Rahmen zu finden.
Geh nach Deiner Schrittlänge und entscheide, ob Du lieber aufrechter oder flacher Sitzen willst. Ein bis zwei cm kriegst Du ja auch mit dem Vorbau und der Sattelposition eingestellt. Dann setz Dich auf ein Bike mit ähnlicher Geo (Sattelrohrwinkel, Oberrohrlänge, und Cockpithöhe) Dann weisse Bescheid.


----------



## mtdr (4. März 2011)

In Aschaffenburg gibt es einen BMC-Händler.
www.race-worx.de


----------



## Marec_S (4. März 2011)

Iond schrieb:


> Ja, leider wird das mit einer Sitzprobe wohl nichts, ausser es gibt einen BMC-Fahrer nahe Stuttgart, Nordschwarzwald, Mittelhessen oder dazwischen?
> Fahre die Strecke Frankfurt am Main -> Stuttgart recht häufig und wäre über einen Zwischenstopp zum Probesitzen wirklich glücklich.
> 
> würde allein vom Federweg her shcon gerne ein Trailfox nehmen, welcher Dämpfer empfiehlt sich denn für das Rad? Als Gabel käme dann nur meine bisher genutzte Reba SL in Frage und an das Hardtail kommt dann eine SID Race.



Am Komplettrad hatte BMC einen Fox RP2 verbaut, ich glaube der war auch abgestimmt für das BMC TF02(?). Funktioniert damit bestens, über andere Dämpfer kann ich nichts dazu sagen.
Die Reba ist in Ordnung, kann ja (wenn nicht schon) in 120mm genutzt werden. 140mm und niedriger als 120mm würde ich nicht verwenden, da der Hinterbau auf 120mm Federweg ausgelegt ist. Das passt so ganz gut.


----------



## Bulbiker (5. März 2011)

Iond schrieb:


> Ja, leider wird das mit einer Sitzprobe wohl nichts, ausser es gibt einen BMC-Fahrer nahe Stuttgart, Nordschwarzwald, Mittelhessen oder dazwischen?
> Fahre die Strecke Frankfurt am Main -> Stuttgart recht häufig und wäre über einen Zwischenstopp zum Probesitzen wirklich glücklich.


 
UNBEDINGT Probefahren! Ich habe den 09er Trailfox in M und bin 1,73 mit 82er Schrittlänge. Der Rahmen ist bei gerade noch so im grünen Bereich, nämlich schon sehr groß. BMC behauptet, M ginge für Leuts ab 1,65. Dass mir das Rad groß vorkommt liegt aber nicht an meiner Schrittlänge oder dem Oberkörper oder den Armen - der Trailfox hat einfach einen riesigen Radstand und ellenlange Kettenstreben. Bin ausführlich Probe gefahren: S hätte mir von der Länge eher behagt, aber ich hätte noch mehr Spacer unterm Lenker gebraucht.
Es gibt wahrscheinlich Körper, denen passt GAR kein Trailfox und Bestellen auf gut Glück laut Tabelle geht bei dem Rahmendesign ned.


----------



## on any sunday (6. März 2011)




----------



## chris-2 (6. März 2011)

Hier mal ne Frage an die TF03 Fahrer (2009).
Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit der Ausnutzung des Federwegs am Hinterbau?
Wenn ich mein Bike mit 25% SAG fahre, bleiben nämlich noch 10mm von den 54 mm Dämpferhub ungenutzt, was wohl extrem viel ist. Bei meinen bisherigen Bikes bin ich etwa 2-3mm gewohnt, ohne je einen Durchschlag zu haben. Ich habs mal mit weniger Druck probiert (immer in Schritten zu 5PSI, von 190 bis auf 160 runter, bei einem Fahrergewicht von 93kg). Unter 170PSI geht gar nicht, weil das Fahrverhalten zu schwammig wird und der Hinterbau auch nicht mehr zufriedenstellend arbeitet (bei diesem Druck bleiben die 10mm ungenutzt). In einem Testbericht der wird gerade der Hinterbau und die gute Federwegsausnutzung besonders gelobt. ???
Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## Slow (6. März 2011)

Also ich bin da sehr zufrieden. Der O-Ring am Kolben verrät mir auch gute Ausnutzung des Dämpferhubs. Allerdings fahre ich schon eher 30% SAG (wiege angezogen ca. 75kg).

Dämpfer ist bei mir der serienmäßige FOX RP2. Wenn du willst, kann ich mal noch ne Testreihe starten, mit 25% Sag und schau mir nochmal genau die Ausnutzung an.

Sonst müsstest du dich mal nach nem anderen Dämpfer umschauen.



Das TF01 oben mit der Minute ist nen schicker Panzer. ;-) Nur die Lenkerfarbe sagt mir nicht so zu.


----------



## chris-2 (7. März 2011)

Slow schrieb:


> Also ich bin da sehr zufrieden. Der O-Ring am Kolben verrät mir auch gute Ausnutzung des Dämpferhubs. Allerdings fahre ich schon eher 30% SAG (wiege angezogen ca. 75kg).
> 
> Dämpfer ist bei mir der serienmäßige FOX RP2. Wenn du willst, kann ich mal noch ne Testreihe starten, mit 25% Sag und schau mir nochmal genau die Ausnutzung an.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p_cycle (8. März 2011)

Hallo Leute
that's about 25% of the German I know,so pls bare with me in the other language.

I will show how I addressed two issues that have popped up earlier on this thread and maybe someone finds it helpful.

1.Formula brakes and 09 trailfox 01.









the trick is to have enough hose length, so you let it go up before it goes down. also undo the bolt at the banjo by a quarter of a turn and align the angle so it is straight. then tighten again to 8Nm. The use of plastic patch where the hose touches the seat stay is recommended. I believe it's acceptable and I feel more comfortable than some other assemblies I came across.

2.Jagwire kit
The problem is that the black sleeve that goes between cable stops won't go through the bb guide. What I did is use the extra end caps(the ones with the plastic "tail") from the Jagwire kit in reverse orientation. check the photo bellow.





bigger pictures are in my album. hope someone finds that useful. 
cheers


----------



## .floe. (8. März 2011)




----------



## Joe911 (8. März 2011)

@on any sunday: Netter Radständer! Wo gibbet das? Thnx.


----------



## on any sunday (8. März 2011)

Habe ich vom Mietglied Toschi. Ob es den noch gibbet? Frag ihn.


----------



## Iond (8. März 2011)

habe jetzt mal einen TF02 in m bestellt und hoffe einfach mal dass die geo passt, bei dem Preis kann nicht allzu viel schief gehen...zur Not bekommt die Freundin das Rad 

Sollte jemand Ã¼berlegen sich den Rahmen zu holen empfiehlt es sich Ã¼ber den "Preisvorschlag" bei e*** einen Preis ca. 30â¬ unter dem angegebenen vorzuschlagen. Bei mir ging Bike-Palast darauf ein und ich habe den Rahmen fÃ¼r 245 inkl. Versand bekommen.

GruÃ
Iond


----------



## FleischerFabian (9. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde mir gerne ein Trailfox zulegen. Bin mir aber noch nicht ganz sicher, ob ich das aktuelle Modell nehmen soll (TF02 2011) oder das ältere (TF02 2010). 

Das ist das von 2010:

Preis: 1499,-

http://www.bmc-racing.com/int-de/bikes/2010/mountainbike/model/trailfox/tf02/standard.html

hier das 2011:

Preis: 2999,-

http://www.bmc-racing.com/ch-de/bikes/2011/mountainbike/model/trailfox/tf02/standard.html

Was meint ihr, lohnt es sich das doppelte auszugeben, wenn man Komponenten und überarbeitete Geometrie berücksichtigt? 

In der aktuellen Mountainbike ist das TF02 2011 getestet worden und mit sehr gut benotet worden. Einzig der flache Lenkwinkel von 66 ° wird bemängelt, welcher wohl eher weniger Wendigkeit mit sich bringt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-1 (9. März 2011)

Also ich hätte das 2011er genommen. Die Komponenten sind aufjedenfall mindestens eine Klasse besser. Allein die Fox und die Laufräder sind schon super. 10fach ist auch Top, kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen. Ob sich der Tapered Schaft sowie die überarbeitete Geometrie bemerkabr machen weiß ich nicht... Die Ausstattung ist halt super, nur der doppelte Preis ist hart...
Andererseits, wenn du nicht zu viel ausgeben willst würde ich das 2010er nehmen. Aufrüsten kommt mit Sicherheit billiger beim 2010er und dann kannst du dir mind. gleich gute Parts wie beim 2011er dran bauen 

Musst du halt selbst wissen, ob es dir Wert ist das Doppelte zu zahlen.

Grüße,

Lars


----------



## tanteandi (9. März 2011)

...das 2011-er ist super und das aus dem letzten Jahr ist natürlich nicht`s mehr; da ist` s auch egal wenn es 1500 Euro weniger kostet!


----------



## FleischerFabian (9. März 2011)

Lars, danke für dein Feedback. Der Hauptunterschied macht wie gesagt der Lenkwinkel, was die Geometrie angeht. Frage lautet also: wendiges oder laufruhiges bike bevorzugt.

@andi's tante:

Die Intention war, zu erfahren, ob vielleicht jemand einen direkten Vergleich zwischen den beiden Modellen hat und so ein Statement abgeben kann, ob die Weiterentwicklung des neuen den Aufpreis rechtfertigt. Dass das alte auch top sein wird, ist klar. 

Frage noch zur Größe:

M oder L bei 1.85? L scheint mir anhand der Geomtriedaten doch arg rießig.


----------



## on any sunday (10. März 2011)

Wie hier schon mehrmals erwähnt sollte das M passen. Ich fahre M und für meine 1.78 dürfte es nicht größer sein.


----------



## Joe911 (10. März 2011)

L paßt mir bei 1,89m und SL 89 ganz gut...


----------



## Joe_the_tulip (10. März 2011)

Ich liebäugle mit einem TF01 in XL. Bin 1,88m mit 91-92cm SL und hab (sehr) lange Arme. Da ich gern gestreckt sitze müsste ich mit einem 50er Vorbau oder so eigentlich draufpassen, oder? 

Leider gibts bei mir in der Nähe kein Rad zum draufsetzen, ich kann nur den Rahmen bestellen und hoffen, dass er passt.


----------



## Malcolm (11. März 2011)

Hallo,
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei der folgenden Frage helfen:
Ich habe mir einen Trailfox 01 Rahmen mit 120mm Federweg zugelegt (2008er) und bin jetzt auf der Suche nach einer passenden Federgabel.

Ich habe folgendes ins Auge gefasst:
- Rock Shox Sektor gold RL U-Turn 110-150mm / Stahlfeder (2016g)
- Rock Shox Recon 351 U-Turn 85-130mm / Stahlfeder (1880g)
- Rock Shox Reba RLT Dual Air 120mm / Luftfederung (1625g)

Die Preise sind ähnlich, wobei die Reba RLT ein Stückchen teurer ist.

Könnt ihr mir einen Rat geben, welche der Gabeln am besten zum 120mm Trailfox passt?
Bzw. welche der 3 Gabeln untereinander 'die Beste' ist?

Über eure Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen!

Grüße
Malcolm


----------



## Bulli22 (11. März 2011)

Joe_the_tulip schrieb:


> Ich liebäugle mit einem TF01 in XL. Bin 1,88m mit 91-92cm SL und hab (sehr) lange Arme. Da ich gern gestreckt sitze müsste ich mit einem 50er Vorbau oder so eigentlich draufpassen, oder?
> 
> Leider gibts bei mir in der Nähe kein Rad zum draufsetzen, ich kann nur den Rahmen bestellen und hoffen, dass er passt.


 
Hi, ich habe auch einen TF01/2009 XL-Rahmen im Aufbau bei 190cm und 93-94cm SL. Mein Specialized HT vorher hatte vom Rahmen her eine sehr ähnliche Geometrie und mir sehr gut gepasst. Ich bin gespannt auf den Lenkwinkel, speziell mit der verstellbaren Gabel. Generell bevorzuge ich eine gestrecktere Haltung und fühle mich auf zu kurzen Bikes unwohl. Ich hoffe in 1-2 Wochen alle Teile zusammen zu haben und kann dann noch mal berichten.
Gruss Bulli


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (11. März 2011)

Malcolm schrieb:


> Ich habe mir einen Trailfox 01 Rahmen mit 120mm Federweg zugelegt (2008er)
> und bin jetzt auf der Suche nach einer passenden Federgabel. Ich habe folgendes ins Auge gefasst:
> - Rock Shox Sektor gold RL U-Turn 110-150mm / Stahlfeder (2016g)
> - Rock Shox Recon 351 U-Turn 85-130mm / Stahlfeder (1880g)
> - Rock Shox Reba RLT Dual Air 120mm / Luftfederung (1625g)



Also aus Gewichts und Geometriegründen sowie weil 120mm FW vorne gut zu 120mm FW hinten passt würde ich die Reba nehmen !

Ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung !

Was willst du denn so unter die Stollen nehmen bzw. wo liegen deine vorrangigen Interessen ?

CC, Race, Marathon, All-Mountain......

Wenn du eher zu All-Mountain tendierst hätte ich das TF01 mit 140mm FW aus 2009 genommen !


----------



## Malcolm (11. März 2011)

Bin Fully-Neuling. Ich werde mich da also erst mal reinfinden müssen.
Das Fully ist als Ergänzung zu einem leichten Hardtail gedacht, welches  ich mir mit Starrgabel und asphaltgeeigneten Reifen (Schwalbe Sammy Slick) für flache Touren  (Waldwege, etc., ggf. mit Family) aufbaue.
Ich würde sagen, das ich mit dem Fully alle anspruchsvolleren Touren, aber keine allzu extremen Dinger fahren werde.
Mit dem 2009er war ich ein wenig zu spät dran; es ist in 17" nicht mehr verfügbar... 
Ich habe in diesem Thread zuvor gelesen, das der Unterschied von 120mm zu 140mm in der Praxis nicht so relevant sei wie vermutet.
Ich denke, mein Körpergewicht von ca. 65kg entschärft die Federungsproblematik auch ein wenig... oder?

Mir geht's zwar nach wie vor primär um die Federgabel - *ich bin also für weitere Meinungen dankbar* - aber mal noch als Ergänzung:
Ich bin 177cm groß mit einer relativ großen Schrittlänge von 85cm und im Vergleich kurzem Oberkörper. Auf dem Rennrad und meinem bisherigen Hardtail habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, das ich eher kleine Rahmengrößen brauche. (z.B. RR Oberrohrlänge 54cm statt 56cm - obwohl laut Tabellen empfohlen).
Ich habe mich daher beim Trailfox auch für 17" statt 19" entschieden (56,5cm statt 59cm Oberrohr).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joe911 (11. März 2011)

Malcolm schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei der folgenden Frage helfen:
> Ich habe mir einen Trailfox 01 Rahmen mit 120mm Federweg zugelegt (2008er) und bin jetzt auf der Suche nach einer passenden Federgabel.
> 
> ...



Diese Antwort fällt leicht - Reba einbauen und glücklich werden. Die Gewichtseinsparung wirst Du schätzen lernen und bei 120mm Federweg und BMC Geometrie brauchst Du keine Federwegverstellung.

Ich selbst fahr 'ne 120er Reba Team in meinem TF03/2009 mit nahezu ident. Geometrie wie das 2008er TF.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (11. März 2011)

Malcolm schrieb:


> Bin Fully-Neuling. Ich werde mich da also erst mal reinfinden müssen.
> Das Fully ist als Ergänzung zu einem leichten Hardtail gedacht



Für einen Fully-Neuling ist das TF mit 120mm absolut OK !

Es besteht sonst evtl. die Gefahr das du sonst zu schnell alle Fully's als "Gummikuh" zum Teufel jagen könntest !?

Wobei das bei BMC mit dem genialen VPP-Hinterbau eigentlich nicht zutrifft !

Solltest du "später" mal nach mehr FW lechzen kannst du dir immer noch was mit 140m oder sogar ein Enduro mit 160mm zulegen !

Aber der Umstieg vom Hardtail auf ein TF mit 120mm ist eine sehr gute Wahl !
Deshalb würde ich auch die Gabel nicht mit mehr als 130mm besser 120mm (Reba !!!) verbauen !
Du veränderst sonst die Geometrie/Winkel zu sehr was sich an steilen Rampen negativ bemerkbar machen würde !


----------



## Joe_the_tulip (11. März 2011)

Bulli22 schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe auch einen TF01/2009 XL-Rahmen im Aufbau bei 190cm und 93-94cm SL. Mein Specialized HT vorher hatte vom Rahmen her eine sehr ähnliche Geometrie und mir sehr gut gepasst. Ich bin gespannt auf den Lenkwinkel, speziell mit der verstellbaren Gabel. Generell bevorzuge ich eine gestrecktere Haltung und fühle mich auf zu kurzen Bikes unwohl. Ich hoffe in 1-2 Wochen alle Teile zusammen zu haben und kann dann noch mal berichten.
> Gruss Bulli



ok das bestärkt mich gleich in zweierlei hinsicht:
a) es gibt noch mehr Menschen mit einem so verbauten Körper (quasi ein inverser Michael Phelps)
b) du nimmst dir auch einen Xl-Rahmen. Welche Rahmengröße hattest du beim HT? 21" oder mehr?


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (11. März 2011)

Malcolm schrieb:


> Bin Fully-Neuling. Ich werde mich da also erst mal reinfinden müssen.
> Ich denke, mein Körpergewicht von ca. 65kg entschärft die Federungsproblematik auch ein wenig... oder?



Das Körpergewicht hat nix damit zu tun ob und wieviel FW man benötigt oder auch nicht benötigt !

Federweg steht höchstens im Verhältnis (=proportional) zum Spaß Bergab bzw. auf dem Trail !

Auweia.........jetzt gehts gleich los mit den Gegenargumenten der Starrgabelbefürworter.......

=;O)

Aber immer noch besser 120mm FW als gar keinen FW !

Meine Carbon-Lefty hat auch nur 110mm......na und.....


----------



## Bulli22 (11. März 2011)

Joe_the_tulip schrieb:


> ok das bestärkt mich gleich in zweierlei hinsicht:
> a) es gibt noch mehr Menschen mit einem so verbauten Körper (quasi ein inverser Michael Phelps)
> b) du nimmst dir auch einen Xl-Rahmen. Welche Rahmengröße hattest du beim HT? 21" oder mehr?


 
Hi,
Mein HT ist ein Specialized Rockhopper 2009 in 23" Rahmengrösse. Ich bin damals auch den 21"er Rahmen gefahren und fühlte mich unwohl.
...wie gesagt, ich bin sehr auf den Trailfox gespannt.

Gruss
Bulli


----------



## Gudyo (11. März 2011)

Malcolm schrieb:


> Bin Fully-Neuling. Ich werde mich da also erst mal reinfinden müssen.
> Das Fully ist als Ergänzung zu einem leichten Hardtail gedacht, welches  ich mir mit Starrgabel und asphaltgeeigneten Reifen (Schwalbe Sammy Slick) für flache Touren  (Waldwege, etc., ggf. mit Family) aufbaue.
> Ich würde sagen, das ich mit dem Fully alle anspruchsvolleren Touren, aber keine allzu extremen Dinger fahren werde.
> Mit dem 2009er war ich ein wenig zu spät dran; es ist in 17" nicht mehr verfügbar...
> ...



Hi, fahre seit kurzem ein BMC Superstroke in 21 Zoll bei 1.92 cm. Sieht erstmal sehr gedrungen aus aber passt genial sowohl bergab wie auch bergauf. BMC Rahmen bauen wie ich meine allgemein etwas kleiner (Vermutung nicht bewiesen!) daher denke ich das 17 Zoll für dich bisgen arg klein ist. Vom Preis /Leistungsverhältniss kann ich dir die Sektor RL empfehlen als Coil absolut genial aber etwas schwer dafür wartungsfreundlich. Bei deinem Gewicht kommt aber auch ne ca. 30 Euro teurere Air in Frage.
Gruß Friedhelm


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (11. März 2011)

Gudyo schrieb:


> BMC Rahmen bauen wie ich meine allgemein etwas kleiner (Vermutung nicht bewiesen!)



Ich finde eigentlich das es genau umgekehrt ist !

BMC Rahmen fallen eher etwas größer aus weshalb die meisten eher eine Nummer kleiner kaufen !

Oder ???


----------



## blindrabbit (12. März 2011)

Malcolm schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei der folgenden Frage helfen:
> Ich habe mir einen Trailfox 01 Rahmen mit 120mm Federweg zugelegt (2008er) und bin jetzt auf der Suche nach einer passenden Federgabel.
> 
> ...



Hi Malcolm. Finger weg von der 150 mm Gabel. Die baut 2-3 cm länger, als es Dein Rahmen braucht. Damit hast Du wenig Freude an dem Rad weil's die Geomentrie zu stark verändert. Lenkwinkel wird dann 65°. Du würdest so nicht fahren wollen und permanent runter traveln. = Verschwendung.

Nimm maximal 130mm Federweg, damit wird die Lenkgeometrie mit etwa 67° etwas flacher und tretlager kommt 3mm höher. Alles noch im Rahmen

Recon oder Reba werden dir gut passen. 
Die Reba kannst Du von der Federrate leicht auf Deine Bedürfnisse und auf den Hinterbau anpassen und die Geometrie passt. = Top
Mit der Recon kannst Du Dir die Geometrie gut anpassen und für steile Anstiege ists auf jeden Fall hilfreich, wenn Du runter traveln kannst - muss aber nicht unbedingt sein, das Bike geht auch so gut bergauf. Zumal das traveln mit U-turn immer eine etwas nervige Aktion ist. = geht auch

Schau vielleicht auch mal bei e-***, ob Du als Alternative ne gebrauchte Luftgefederte mit zwei- oder dreistufiger Verstellung findest. Das macht das traveln bei Anstiegen viel komfortabler. (100-120-140 oder 90-110-130 oder 120-90 oder sowas)


----------



## Bulli22 (12. März 2011)

Joe_the_tulip schrieb:


> ok das bestärkt mich gleich in zweierlei hinsicht:
> a) es gibt noch mehr Menschen mit einem so verbauten Körper (quasi ein inverser Michael Phelps)
> b) du nimmst dir auch einen Xl-Rahmen. Welche Rahmengröße hattest du beim HT? 21" oder mehr?



Hi,
Also ich hab jetzt das Bike zusammen und auch schon die ersten km gemacht. Für mich (fast) perfekt. Lediglich den 110mm Vorbau würde ich gegen einen 100er oder 90er tauschen, sonst bin ich mit dem Gesamtpaket superzufrieden. Was beim XL-Rahmen praktisch ist, ich musste weder Bremsleitungen noch Gabelschaft kürzen. 
Nun mal die nächsten Wochen abwarten, aber ich denke meine Zufriedenheit mit der Sänfte wird bestehen bleiben.
Grüsse aus der Schweiz
Bulli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schafkopfkoenig (13. März 2011)

Joe_the_tulip schrieb:


> Ich liebäugle mit einem TF01 in XL. Bin 1,88m mit 91-92cm SL und hab (sehr) lange Arme. Da ich gern gestreckt sitze müsste ich mit einem 50er Vorbau oder so eigentlich draufpassen, oder?
> 
> Leider gibts bei mir in der Nähe kein Rad zum draufsetzen, ich kann nur den Rahmen bestellen und hoffen, dass er passt.


 
Ich bin 1,89m mit 93cm SL, auch langen Armen, und fahre ein TF03 2009 in XL, habe einen 70er Vorbau montiert. Allzu gestreckt sitze ich nicht drauf, eher tourenmäßig locker entspannt. Mit einem 100-110er Vorbau wäre es eher eine gestreckte Sitzposition.


----------



## Joe_the_tulip (13. März 2011)

Vielen Dank euch beiden, das klingt sehr gut von der Größe her.

Hab gestern ein Lapierre Zesty 714 Carbon ausprobiert; dort schlägt der Dämpfer schon in der härteren XC-Einstellung bei 30cm-Sprüngen durch und es ist nicht sehr komfortabel. Da klingt das Trailfox schon bedeutend besser und ich nehme an der Hinterbau wird ähnlich effizient sein.


----------



## Malcolm (14. März 2011)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten soweit!
Die Tendenz eurer Empfehlungen geht ja doch recht eindeutig in Richtung der Reba! Ich werde mir diese dann wohl zulegen! 

Übrigens ist der Rahmen vor 15 Minuten angekommen!! 
Bezüglich der Rahmengröße - Der Unterschied zwischn 17 und 19 Zoll beträgt ja in der Oberrohrlänge 2,5 cm (565 zu 590 mm).
Wenn man den Rahmen mit üblichen Vorbaulängen von ca. 90 - 110mm fährt, hätte ich halt gesagt, das ich nach meinen bisherigen MTB und RR Erfahrungen mit dem 17 Zöller gut fahren werde (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes!)
Oder fährt man das BMC Fully eher mit sehr kurzen Vorbauten??? 
Vielleicht könnt ihr ja eure Ansichten bzgl. Rahmengröße beisteuern.. Würde mich sehr freuen! (Wie gesagt: Größe 177cm, Schrittlänge 85cm)

*Noch eine Frage:* Welchen Umwerfer benötigt man denn für den 2008er TF1? Top Swing oder Down Swing?? (Shimano XT)

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Salzstängeli (14. März 2011)

Malcolm schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure Antworten soweit!
> Die Tendenz eurer Empfehlungen geht ja doch recht eindeutig in Richtung der Reba! Ich werde mir diese dann wohl zulegen!
> 
> Übrigens ist der Rahmen vor 15 Minuten angekommen!!
> ...



Hallo

Vorbau würde ich bis max. 90mm gehen, sonst versaust du dir die "Runter-und-Trail-Geometrie".

Längeres Oberrohr mit kürzerem Vorbau ist immer besser als kurzes Oberrohr mit langem Vorbau.

Der Umwerfer ist ein Down-Swing  http://www.fahrrad.de/restposten/fahrraeder/bmc-trailfox-02-shimano-xt/7563.html

Falls du technische Trails fahren willst würde ich unbedingt einen genug breiten Lenker montieren. Das gibt dir viel mehr Kontrolle. Ich fahre 68 cm Breite.

Ich habe ein Trailfox 02 2009 Grösse M bei 174cm und 86cm Schrittlänge. Federgabel Fox Talas 100-120-140 und vom Lenker verstellbarer Sattelstütze.


----------



## Bulli22 (14. März 2011)

Salzstängeli schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Vorbau würde ich bis max. 90mm gehen, sonst versaust du dir die "Runter-und-Trail-Geometrie".
> 
> ...



Hallo Salzstängeli,
Deine Aussage verwundert mich ein wenig, habe es aber bis jetzt noch nie ausprobiert mit unterschiedlichen Vorbaulängen zu fahren.  Z.B. der Stumpjumper FSR wurde in 2009 in den Grössen XL und XXL mit 120mm Vorbau ausgerüstet, die L-Version noch mit 105mm. Dieses Jahr sind sie immernoch bei 105mm in XL/XXL und 90mm in L.
Kennt jemand die Originallänge vom TF01/2009/XL? 2010 verbaute BMC 90mm/L und 100mm/XL. Beim aktuellen TF01 sind es 85mm für L/XL.


----------



## Salzstängeli (14. März 2011)

Bulli22 schrieb:


> Hallo Salzstängeli,
> Deine Aussage verwundert mich ein wenig, habe es aber bis jetzt noch nie ausprobiert mit unterschiedlichen Vorbaulängen zu fahren.  Z.B. der Stumpjumper FSR wurde in 2009 in den Grössen XL und XXL mit 120mm Vorbau ausgerüstet, die L-Version noch mit 105mm. Dieses Jahr sind sie immernoch bei 105mm in XL/XXL und 90mm in L.
> Kennt jemand die Originallänge vom TF01/2009/XL? 2010 verbaute BMC 90mm/L und 100mm/XL. Beim aktuellen TF01 sind es 85mm für L/XL.



Hallo Bully

Ich sage nur, dass du mit einer zu gestreckten Position die Vorteile von  modernen Geometrien zunichte machst. Wichtig ist eine entspannte zentrierte Position im Bike. So fährst zu effizient bergauf und mit viel Kontrolle runter. Wie schon gesagt macht auch die Lenkerbreite einen enormen Unterschied. Der Unterschied zwischen dem 64cm Original-BMC Lenker und meinem 68cm Syntace Lenker habe ich auf technischen Trails deutlich gemerkt. Neben der Vorbaulänge spielt natürlich auch die Lenkerkröpfung (Biegung nach Hinten) eine Rolle. Ich habe das VRO Lenkersystem von Syntace. http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=29


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slow (15. März 2011)

Schön geputzt und dann sahs nach zwei Ausfahrten so aus.


----------



## Salzstängeli (15. März 2011)

Slow schrieb:


> Schön geputzt und dann sahs nach zwei Ausfahrten so aus.



Ein sehr schönes Ferkel hast du da!!

Ich bin ein Schönwetter- bzw. Trockenwetter-Fahrer. Der Grund ist einfach: Mein Bike steht im Wohnzimmer und waschen muss ich's in der Badewanne. 
Fürs Bike ist es allemal besser (für die Trails auch). Zum Glück habe ich noch eine andere Leidenschaft: Laufen. Wenns nass ist geh ich also laufen, wenns trocken ist biken.


----------



## FleischerFabian (16. März 2011)

Salzstängeli schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> Ich habe ein Trailfox 02 2009 Grösse M bei 174cm und 86cm Schrittlänge. Federgabel Fox Talas 100-120-140 und vom Lenker verstellbarer Sattelstütze.




Ich bin 1.86cm mit einer Schrittlänge von ca. 88cm. Ich frage mich immer noch, welche Größe ich nehmen soll. M oder L? 

L scheint riesig: 615mm Oberrohr; ziemlich langer Radstand

Kann mich nicht entscheiden. Habe wirklich Bedenken, dass L viel zu groß sein wird.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (16. März 2011)

FleischerFabian schrieb:


> Ich bin 1.86cm mit einer Schrittlänge von ca. 88cm. Ich frage mich immer noch, welche Größe ich nehmen soll. M oder L?
> L scheint riesig: 615mm Oberrohr; ziemlich langer Radstand
> Kann mich nicht entscheiden. Habe wirklich Bedenken, dass L viel zu groß sein wird.



Also meiner Meinung nach ist bei 1,86cm ein M auf jeden Fall zu klein !

Das 61,5cm Oberrohr des L-Rahmens ist absolut OK für dich !


----------



## FleischerFabian (16. März 2011)

Steuerrohr ist auch total lang: 16cm

Sitzrohr 49,5 cm.

Mein letztes Rad war ein DH-Rad, das hatte ein 590mm Oberrohr, was sehr gut passte. Nur kann ich das Maß ja nicht einfach auf ein All-Mountain anwenden.

Ein Vergleich noch: bei anderen Herstellern ist es meist das Xl Modell, was die Maße des Trailfox in L aufweist.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (16. März 2011)

FleischerFabian schrieb:


> Steuerrohr ist auch total lang: 16cm
> Sitzrohr 49,5 cm.
> Mein letztes Rad war ein DH-Rad, das hatte ein 590mm Oberrohr, was sehr gut passte. Nur kann ich das Maß ja nicht einfach auf ein All-Mountain anwenden.
> Ein Vergleich noch: bei anderen Herstellern ist es meist das Xl Modell, was die Maße des Trailfox in L aufweist.



Das DH-Bike hatte aber bestimmt auch kein 49,5cm Sitzrohr !?

Ein Touren-Bike hat immer ein längeres Oberrohr (weil ganz andere Sitzposition bzw. Oberkörperhaltung) als ein DH-Bike !

Die 61,5 sind OK denke ich !


----------



## Matrahari (16. März 2011)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> BMC Rahmen fallen eher etwas größer aus weshalb die meisten eher eine Nummer kleiner kaufen !
> Oder ???



Dem kann ich zustimmen.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (16. März 2011)

Matrahari schrieb:


> Dem kann ich zustimmen.



Das "fallen etwas größer aus" bezieht sich aber eher auf die Überstandshöhe wegen dem nicht sehr stark abfallendem Oberrohr !

Die Oberrohrlängen und Sitzrohrlängen sind "recht normal" finde ich !

Aber ich bin seit vielen Jahren die Geometrie von Cannondale-Bikes gewöhnt die sind auch etwas länger nach vorne !

Deshalb bin ich etwas vorbelastet was die BMC-Geo's angeht !

Also evtl. doch besser nix auf meine Meinung geben !


----------



## FleischerFabian (16. März 2011)

@big 

42 cm Sitzrohr.

@matra

Könntest du deine Zustimmung vielleicht noch durch eine Formulierung unterstreichen?


----------



## Matrahari (16. März 2011)

Fahre ein BMC ST01, Größe S, Körpergröße: 168cm, Schrittlänge: 77cm.

Ich hatte oft meine Bedenken das S zu klein gewesen wäre, aber nach der ersten Probefahrt war ich mit sehr S zufrieden, Größe M wäre für mich wohl zu groß gewesen.

Wenn ich gerade auf dem Rad sitze, auf normaler Sitzhöhe (Pedal auf 6 Uhr, Beine dabei leicht angewinkelt) und Zehenspitzen zum Boden ausstrecke, fehlen mir noch ca. 2,5 cm bis zum Boden. Sitzposition ist dabei relativ gerade, meiner Meinung nach optimal für ein Enduro.

Hmm OK, jetzt begreife ich es,  die 2,5cm zum Boden obwohl ich gut auf dem Rad sitze, sind wahrscheinlich durch die Überstandshöhe, wie von *Big-Uphill-L* erwähnt, zu erklären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (17. März 2011)

Matrahari schrieb:


> Wenn ich gerade auf dem Rad sitze, auf normaler Sitzhöhe (Pedal auf 6 Uhr, Beine dabei leicht angewinkelt) und Zehenspitzen zum Boden ausstrecke, fehlen mir noch ca. 2,5 cm bis zum Boden. Sitzposition ist dabei relativ gerade, meiner Meinung nach optimal für ein Enduro. Hmm OK, jetzt begreife ich es,  die 2,5cm zum Boden obwohl ich gut auf dem Rad sitze, sind wahrscheinlich durch die Überstandshöhe, wie von *Big-Uphill-L* erwähnt, zu erklären.



Neeeeee diese von dir erwähnten 2,5cm haben nix mit der Überstandshöhe zu tun !

Diese 2,5cm wirst du bei jeder Rahmenhöhe mit richtig eingestellter Sattelhöhe haben !

Bei der Überstandshöhe geht es darum wieviel cm sind frei zwischen dem Oberrohr und deinen Juwelen bzw. dem Schritt !!!

Bei einem Rahmen mit *nicht* sehr stark abfallendem Oberrohr ist die Überstandshöhe natürlich geringer 
(also weniger Luft zu den Juwelen) als bei einem Rahmen mit stark abfallenden Oberrohr (mehr Luft) !
Eine große Überstandshöhe ist immer dann wichtig wenn man in einer kniffligen 
Situation die beiden Füße von den Pedalen nehmen muss um einen drohenden Sturz zu vermeiden.
Wenn jetzt das Gelände auf das man den Fuß oder die Füße stellen möchte tiefer liegt als das Bike steht 
(schräges Gelände zur Seite) dann tut es halt etwas weh zwischen den Beinen wenn die Juwelen auf dem Oberrohr aufschlagen !

Ich denke das ist jedem schon mal passiert und man hätte sich ein tieferes Oberrohr gewünscht !?

Klaro ???

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Sandy UK (17. März 2011)

--


----------



## Sandy UK (17. März 2011)

Rad ist ja schon seit über 4wochen fertig und ich schulde euch noch ein Foto.

Mein etwas schmutziger Fuchs... Leider auch schlechte Fotos.

Ach und für all die unentschlossenen, der Rahmen ist M, ich bin 1,75m die Sattelhöhe ist meine normale höhe und das Rad passt gut. Er könnte eine Spur kleiner sein, jedoch war Gr. S zu klein. Habe die zwei Größen getestet und probegefahren.

Richtig ist das die Trailfox Rahmen ein klein wenig größer ausfallen als andere.





[/url]


[/url]


----------



## blindrabbit (17. März 2011)

Wie bist Du mit den Crosslines zufrieden? Auf die bin ich auch scharf habe aber schon negatives gelesen von wegen zu viel flexibility...


----------



## Lars-1 (17. März 2011)

Ich bin die Crosslines auch gefahren, eigentlich ziemlich gute Laufräder nur bei heftigem Einsatz werden die Speichen sehr schnell locker. Außerdem hat der Freilauf auch nicht die beste Qualität und man muss hinten das Lagerspiel öfters einstellen. Abgesehen davon aber ein wirklich guter LRS, der bei mir sehr viel ausgehalten hat !


----------



## Sandy UK (17. März 2011)

Bin mit den Crosslines sehr zufrieden.
Da ich es gern etwas härter zugehen lasse und selbst 90kg wiege habe ich mich bewußt für diese AM/Enduro laufräder entschieden.

Bei meinen bisherigen Felgen habe ich es immer nach kurzer Zeit geschafft die Felgen zu zerbröseln. 
Bei diesen hier merkt man sofort das sie für die etwas härtere gangart geschaffen wurden. Und das bei nur 2000g.
Das mit dem Lagerspiel kann ich bisher nicht bestätigen, lasse jedoch meine Felgen alle 6monate beim fachmann richten.
Noch dazu habe ich die mp3 Garantie.

Das mit dem freilauf ist leider war. An meinem gibt das material leicht nach so das der kranz beim abziehen bereits tiefe spuren hinterlassen hat.
Frage mich gerade ob das unter meine Mp3 garantie fällt.


----------



## Salzstängeli (17. März 2011)

Snady schrieb:


> 90kg wiege habe ich mich bewußt für diese AM/Enduro laufräder entschieden.



Was bin ich dem Biker-Gott dankbar bringe ich nur 62kg auf die Waage. Da muss ich mir um die Haltbarkeit so gut wie keine Sorgen machen und kann schöne leichte Parts dranschrauben.


----------



## Matrahari (17. März 2011)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Klaro ???



Klaro


----------



## p3bbels (17. März 2011)

@big-uphill-L
ich glaube besser konnte man es nicht erklären. Schön wenn man(n) am abend nochmal herzhaft lachen kann. Danke dafür.

@snady
hast du eine 140er Gabel und Dämpfer oder 120er ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (18. März 2011)

p3bbels schrieb:


> @big-uphill-L
> ich glaube besser konnte man es nicht erklären. Schön wenn man(n) am abend nochmal herzhaft lachen kann. Danke dafür.



Freut mich wenn ich kurz vor dem schlafen gehen noch für etwas belustigung sorgen konnte !



Danke für das Lob für die "gute" Erklärung zur Überstandshöhe !
Anscheinend bekommen wir Lehrer auch manchmal was ganz gut hin !?


----------



## Joe_the_tulip (18. März 2011)

Woohoo, Bikepalast hat einige BMC Rahmen nochmal vergÃ¼nstigt und ich hab nur 400â¬ fÃ¼r einen TF01 2009 mit Fox RP2 und FSA Steuersatz bezahlt. Kommt hoffentlich schon nÃ¤chstes Wochenende als Bild hier rein mit
09er Fox Float RL QR15 140mm
09er SLX-Gruppe
Hope Pro II + ZTR Flow LRS (<1800g oder sogar <1700g)
09er Avid Code 5 203/185
70er Truvativ Carbonlenker

FÃ¼rs Trailfox gibts keine Steckachse fÃ¼r hinten oder?


----------



## Salzstängeli (18. März 2011)

Joe_the_tulip schrieb:


> Woohoo, Bikepalast hat einige BMC Rahmen nochmal vergünstigt und ich hab nur 400 für einen TF01 2009 mit Fox RP2 und FSA Steuersatz bezahlt. Kommt hoffentlich schon nächstes Wochenende als Bild hier rein mit
> 09er Fox Float RL QR15 140mm
> 09er SLX-Gruppe
> Hope Pro II + ZTR Flow LRS (<1800g oder sogar <1700g)
> ...



Meines Wissens hat das Trailfox 2011 hinten eine Steckachse.


----------



## FleischerFabian (18. März 2011)

Salzstängeli schrieb:


> Meines Wissens hat das Trailfox 2011 hinten eine Steckachse.



Richtig.


----------



## Jochen_DC (19. März 2011)

mein Fox hat ein kleines Update an Lenker, Vorbau, Kettenblätter und Pedale erhalten. So wie es dasteht 12,43 kg...fährt sich spitze...tolles schweizer Produkt !


----------



## guddy (20. März 2011)

Hallo BMC Fan Gemeinde,

ich überlege mir auch ein BMC TF01 2009 aufzubauen, den Rahmen mit Dämpfer gibt es ja im Super Sale vom Bikepalast.at
Ich habe mich für den XL rahmen entschieden, weil der Hersteller in den Geo Daten: http://www.bmc-racing.com/de-de/bikes/2010/mountainbike/model/trailfox/tf01/swiss_assembly.html diese Daten angibt.

Ich bin 1,87 groß SL89. Mein jetziges Bike ein Focus Super Bud hat eine Sitzrohrmaß von 550mm und ein Oberrohrmaß von 620mm.

Ich hoffe das auch alles passt und werde dann natürlich hier die Bilder posten.

mfg aus Freiburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marec_S (20. März 2011)

guddy schrieb:


> Hallo BMC Fan Gemeinde,
> 
> ich überlege mir auch ein BMC TF01 2009 aufzubauen, den Rahmen mit Dämpfer gibt es ja im Super Sale vom Bikepalast.at
> Ich habe mich für den XL rahmen entschieden, weil der Hersteller in den Geo Daten: http://www.bmc-racing.com/de-de/bikes/2010/mountainbike/model/trailfox/tf01/swiss_assembly.html diese Daten angibt.
> ...



Autsch. Bei den Größenangaben einen XL-Rahmen genommen? Hm, wenn der mal nicht zu groß ist?! Lies Dir mal einige der Beiträge durch, da gibts etliche Größenangaben zur Rahmengrößenfrage. 

Bei ähnlichen Maßangaben habe ich einen M-Rahmen (ist zwar TF02 von 2009) der bestens passt. In L war der schon recht groß und fiel mit schlechterer Wendigkeit auf, wo diese Rahmen eh schon eher Stabilität, denn Wendigkeit besitzen.
Na hoffentlich hast Du Dich da nicht vergriffen.


----------



## Salzstängeli (20. März 2011)

guddy schrieb:


> Hallo BMC Fan Gemeinde,
> 
> ich überlege mir auch ein BMC TF01 2009 aufzubauen, den Rahmen mit Dämpfer gibt es ja im Super Sale vom Bikepalast.at
> Ich habe mich für den XL rahmen entschieden, weil der Hersteller in den Geo Daten: http://www.bmc-racing.com/de-de/bikes/2010/mountainbike/model/trailfox/tf01/swiss_assembly.html diese Daten angibt.
> ...



XL finde ich jetzt auch etwas gross. Ich hätte den L Rahmen genommen.

Selber fahre ich Grösse M bei 174cm und 86cm SL.

Trotzdem viel Glück!


----------



## Bulli22 (20. März 2011)

Marec_S schrieb:


> Autsch. Bei den Größenangaben einen XL-Rahmen genommen? Hm, wenn der mal nicht zu groß ist?! Lies Dir mal einige der Beiträge durch, da gibts etliche Größenangaben zur Rahmengrößenfrage.
> 
> Bei ähnlichen Maßangaben habe ich einen M-Rahmen (ist zwar TF02 von 2009) der bestens passt. In L war der schon recht groß und fiel mit schlechterer Wendigkeit auf, wo diese Rahmen eh schon eher Stabilität, denn Wendigkeit besitzen.
> Na hoffentlich hast Du Dich da nicht vergriffen.



...also ich denke das geht hier auch noch ein wenig nach Vorlieben. Wie geschriebn habe ich auch einen XL-Rahmen bei 190cm und 93/94er Schrittlänge. Ich war heute wieder draussen - ein Traum.  Das Bike ist echt super am Berg - egal in welche Richtung.

...mit Sattelstütze und Vorbau kann man ja auch noch anpassen - einzig die Schrittweite könne schmerzlich werden, ich denke da ist aber auch genug Platz. 
Viel Spass beim Zusammenbau.


----------



## guddy (20. März 2011)

Danke Leutz, genau so hab ich es mir gedacht... ich hab ihn ja noch noch nicht, aber grübel grübel och man(n), tja was soll man machen no risk no fun aber in L gibt es ihn nicht mehr


----------



## Bulli22 (20. März 2011)

guddy schrieb:


> Danke Leutz, genau so hab ich es mir gedacht... ich hab ihn ja noch noch nicht, aber grübel grübel och man(n), tja was soll man machen no risk no fun aber in L gibt es ihn nicht mehr


....und XL ist wohl auch der letzte TF01.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (20. März 2011)

guddy schrieb:


> Hallo BMC Fan Gemeinde,
> 
> ich überlege mir auch ein BMC TF01 2009 aufzubauen, den Rahmen mit Dämpfer gibt es ja im Super Sale vom Bikepalast.at
> Ich habe mich für den XL rahmen entschieden, weil der Hersteller in den Geo Daten: http://www.bmc-racing.com/de-de/bikes/2010/mountainbike/model/trailfox/tf01/swiss_assembly.html diese Daten angibt.
> ...



Hi auch von mir,

Also der XL-Rahmen ist absolut zu groß soviel ist sicher !

Wenn du vorher ne 62cm Oberrohrlänge hattest dann passt der L-Rahmen perfekt !
Das Bike wird in Größe XL nicht mehr sehr wendig aber dafür natürlich sehr laufruhig bergab sein !

Wenn du das suchst (ein Tourenbike halt) ist der XL-Rahmen gerade noch OK aber selbst dafür eigentlich fast zu lang !

Wenn du aber Trails (eng, verblockt, knifflig) unsicher machen möchtest solltest du echt einen L-Rahmen nehmen !
Aber den gibt es ja leider nicht mehr !?

Shit happens ! 

Wie immer nur eine von vielen subjektiven Meinungen !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## retrogroup (20. März 2011)

Wende dich mal an IBIKES oder frage persönlich bei BIKEPALAST wegen einem L Rahmen die haben oftmals noch etwas auf Lager.

Viel Glück.

PS.: Ich habe eine TF03 2009 in L bei 190cm und 91er Schrittlänge.


----------



## Bulli22 (20. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
Weiter oben hatte ich gelesen, dass die Lager vom Hinterbau/Wippe beim TF wohl nicht so sehr standfest sind. Womit pflegt ihr die Lager? Spezielles Öl oder Silikon? 
Öffnet ihr die Lager zur Reinigung oder besser Pfoten weg? Zielt ihr die Schrauben regelmässig mit Drehmoment nach oder ist das garnicht nötig?


----------



## guddy (21. März 2011)

Hallo BMC'ler...

erstmal recht herzlichen Danke für eure meinungen zwecks der rahmengröße....ich habe mir den XL rahmen jetzt bestellt, da ich meinen alten Rahmen nochmal vermessen habe und die Unterschiede im 1-2cm Bereich liegen. Der alte Rahmen ist auch ein XL. Ich denke ich werde den Vorbau etwas reduzieren (mom.110mm) auf 80mm. Alles wird gut

mfg
Frank


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (23. März 2011)

Hey Leute,

Ich habe gerade aufgrund der etwas zu kleinen Rahmengröße (es gab zu dem Zeitpunkt kein XL-Rahmen !) 
meinen L-Supertrail-Rahmen verkauft und suche jetzt einen XL-Supertrail-Rahmen !!!

Gerade ist beim üblichen Verdächtigen der letzte Supertrail-Rahmen in XL weggegangen !

Ich war zu langsam ! Shit !

Ich bin 1,98m und der L-Rahmen war doch etwas klein und kurz !

Sollte jemand einen in XL mit RP2-Dämpfer verkaufen wollen dann bitte PM an mich !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guddy (25. März 2011)

@Big-Uphill-L

Trailfox 01 gibt es noch in XL 2009 Model

gruß


----------



## CoAXx (25. März 2011)

Salzstängeli schrieb:


> Der dt-swiss xm180 Dämpfer ist für die Tf03 2009 und Tf 2008 Kinematik gegeignet, für den Tf02 2009 hat er meiner Ansicht nach zu wenig Druckstufendämpfung. Da ich sehr leicht bin habe ich den xm180 an mein Tf02 2009 verbaut. Er arbeitet zwar supersensibel aber bei härterer Gangart bietet er zu wenig Rückmeldung und rauscht zu rasch durch den Federweg.



Hallo Salzstängli, da mir mein Dämpfer aus einem Trailfox TF01 2009 Metallic mit 140mm heute gestohlen wurde, habe ich eine Frage. Würde da auch ein XM180 passen? 

Ich kann das aus deinen ganannten Bikes nicht erkennen, warum wlecher besser passt (zBsp. Tf03 2009 und Tf 02 2009 habe beide 120mm Federweg)


----------



## lorenzp (25. März 2011)

Ich habe einen Manitou Swinger in meinem TF02 eingebaut und finde dass der auch ganz gut zum Bike passt. Die kriegt man manchmal ganz günstig.


----------



## Salzstängeli (25. März 2011)

CoAXx schrieb:


> Hallo Salzstängli, da mir mein Dämpfer aus einem Trailfox TF01 2009 Metallic mit 140mm heute gestohlen wurde, habe ich eine Frage. Würde da auch ein XM180 passen?
> 
> Ich kann das aus deinen ganannten Bikes nicht erkennen, warum wlecher besser passt (zBsp. Tf03 2009 und Tf 02 2009 habe beide 120mm Federweg)



hallo 
da die übersetzung des oberen umlenkhebels beim tf01 mit 140mm höher ist als beim tf02 mit 120mm "verschärft" sich die geringe druckstufendämpfung des xm180 noch. ich denke, dass der hinterbau deshalb zu wippig werden und der dämpfer bei starken schlägen zu schnell durch den federweg rauschen würde.  ev. eignet sich der dtswiss m210. der hat eine fixe plattform http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Suspension/DT-Swiss-Shocks/M-210.aspx


----------



## CoAXx (25. März 2011)

ok danke,
ich suche dann mal den original Dämpfer des TF01 2009

_Fox RP2 oder RP23 mit den Settings 
High Volume (?) 
Compression High 
Rebound Low 
200mm 56mm Hub _

Mir fehlen noch die *Maße der Buchsen oben und unten*, weiß die jemand? (Trailfox, Speedfox, Supertrail sind sicher alle gleich)


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (25. März 2011)

guddy schrieb:


> @Big-Uphill-L
> Trailfox 01 gibt es noch in XL 2009 Model



Ja danke, ich weiss aber ich habe genug Bikes mit 140mm Federweg !

Ich suche was mit 160mm !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (25. März 2011)

CoAXx schrieb:


> ok danke,
> ich suche dann mal den original Dämpfer des TF01 2009
> 
> _Fox RP2 oder RP23 mit den Settings
> ...



Hi,

High Volume = Yes
Buchsenmaß = 22,0mm oben und unten (beim Supertrail bin ich sicher da 
mein Dämpfer aus dem Cannondale Rize mit 22,2mm nicht gepasst hat !)

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Joe_the_tulip (26. März 2011)

Hab beim bikepalast den letzten L-Rahmen TF01 2009 erstanden. 400 inkl Sattelklemme, Steuersatz (eingepresst), High-Volume Dämpfer.

Kurze Testfahrt: Grenzgenial.

XL hätte mit kurzem Vorbau wohl auch gepasst; hab aber nur etwa 3cm Überhohung und einen 10cm Vorbau.


----------



## guddy (26. März 2011)

Hoffe mein Rahmen kommt bald, kann es bald net mehr erwarten
hat jemand erfahrung wie lange das Paket von AUT nach GER dauert??

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guddy (26. März 2011)

guddy schrieb:


> Hoffe mein Rahmen kommt bald, kann es bald net mehr erwarten
> hat jemand erfahrung wie lange das Paket von AUT nach GER dauert??
> *AW: Suche Test BMC fs 02
> *						...Gewicht keine Ahnung; 399,-  und 31,- Euro f. den Versand!
> ...


 
hab schon was gefunden...boah das dauert ja


----------



## Sandy UK (26. März 2011)

Also ich hatte meinen TF01 bei Bikepalast mit Paypal oder Kreditkarte gezahlt.
Sonntags bestellt/gezahlt und bereit Donnerstag war das Paket da.
Fand die Lieferzeit in Ordnung.


----------



## Sandy UK (26. März 2011)

Übrigens habe ich noch einen Dämpfer RP2 für das Trailfox zu verkaufen, war also einen sucht einfach Nachricht an mich.


----------



## BigRed (28. März 2011)

http://img268.imageshack.us/i/fourstroke.jpg/













Anbei mal ein Bild meines Eigenaufbaues des Fourstrokes Vollcarbon...

Die Rebagabel muss noch weichen und noch ein Carbonlenker (Easton ?) drauf,
dann hab ich (vorerst) mein Traumbike fertisch...


----------



## Sandy UK (28. März 2011)

Snady schrieb:


> Übrigens habe ich noch einen Dämpfer RP2 für das Trailfox zu verkaufen, war also einen sucht einfach Nachricht an mich.



Sorry, ist ein RP3 mit mittlerem Propedaltune. Wenn Interesse Preisvorschläge bitte per PN.

Lg
Sandy


----------



## CoAXx (29. März 2011)

Ich kann einen Rahmen BMC FS02 2009 Gr. M ohne Dämpfer anbieten. Neu. Bei Interesse PM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m2presch (30. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Was sagt ihr Fachkundigen zu meinem neuen Bike?

Rahmen: BMC Trailfox TF01 2008 Rahmen
Kurbel: XT
Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, Kette, Kasette: XT
Gabel: Rock Shox Revelation dual position air, 150mm auf 120mm absenkbar
Dämpfer: DT Swiss 120mm
Anbauteile: Ritchey Pro
Sattel: Selle Italie
Reifen: Conti Mountain King
Laufräder:Mavic Crossmax
Bremsen: Avix Elixier 5

Bild ist im Anhang


----------



## p3bbels (30. März 2011)

Das wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten. Hatte bei BMC mal angefragt wegen dem Umbau des Trailfox 02 aus 2009 auf 140mm Federweg hinten, vorne  müsste bzw. sollte dann natürlich auch eine 140mm Gabel rein.
Folgende Antwort von BMC:
Das Trailfox 02 kann mit dem Umlenkhebel vom Trailfox01 (140mm) umgebaut werden. Dazu müsste der Rockerarm und der Lower Link ausgetauscht werden.
Diese beiden Wippen können sie über jeden BMC Händler beziehen unter folgender BMC Art. Nr. 206395 Rockerarm und 206414 Lower Link.

Laut meinem freundlichen BMC Händler kosten die beiden Teile knapp 300 Euro.

Alle Angaben allerdings ohne Gewähr, bitte vor dem Umbau auf jeden Fall mit dem Händler alle Details klären.

Gruß


----------



## Salzstängeli (30. März 2011)

p3bbels schrieb:


> Das wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten. Hatte bei BMC mal angefragt wegen dem Umbau des Trailfox 02 aus 2009 auf 140mm Federweg hinten, vorne  müsste bzw. sollte dann natürlich auch eine 140mm Gabel rein.
> Folgende Antwort von BMC:
> Das Trailfox 02 kann mit dem Umlenkhebel vom Trailfox01 (140mm) umgebaut werden. Dazu müsste der Rockerarm und der Lower Link ausgetauscht werden.
> Diese beiden Wippen können sie über jeden BMC Händler beziehen unter folgender BMC Art. Nr. 206395 Rockerarm und 206414 Lower Link.
> ...



Danke für die Info. Dass der lower link auch ein anderer ist habe ich bis jetzt nicht gewusst.
Was bleibt ist, dass ein "aufgebocktes" TF02 einen steileren Lenkwinkel hat wie das TF01. 
Ich lebe mit meinem TF02 mit Talas 100-140mm sehr gut. In der 120mm Position ist es nicht so "stelzig" wie das TF01 und runter habe ich mit 140mm einen ähnlich flachen Lenkwinkel wie das TF01.


----------



## p3bbels (31. März 2011)

Ich hoffe das ich vielleicht irgendwo das 2011 TF01 in 2012 irgendwo günstig kaufen kann. Werde den Umbau auch nicht machen.
Werde auf jeden Fall bei BMC bleiben. habe gerade wieder ein Leihbike gehabt für die Dauer der Inspektion und kann nur sagen: Ich bin froh das mein Baby jetzt frisch gewartet wieder bei mir ist 

Muss aber erst noch kräftig sparen. Bis 2012 hab ich ja aber noch ein wenig Zeit 

Vielleicht klappt es ja.

Gruß aus Mainz


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (1. April 2011)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> Ich suche immer noch einen XL-Supertrail-Rahmen !!!
> 
> ...



Hi nochmal,

Hier eine Erinnerung an meine Suche ! (Siehe oben !)

Ich suche außerdem einen Fox-RP2 (200/57mm) aus einem BMC-Bike !

Natürlich High Volume-Version, Compression = High und Rebound = Low !

Grüße Klaus

Ich glaube ich bestell mir doch einen XL-Trailfox-01-Rahmen........


----------



## Joe_the_tulip (1. April 2011)

Ich muss sagen ich bin nach wie vor begeistert von meinem TF1 09

Hab jetzt vorne und hinten Smart Sam drauf und spiele mal mit Tubeless rum. Das spart >100g pro Schlauch und fast 200g pro Reifen gegenüber meinen 2,4er Fat Albert. Da geht schon mehr weiter


----------



## guddy (1. April 2011)

JuHu.....gestern (endlich) kam mein Rahmen Trailfox TF01 2009 XL.
habe ihn mit meinem aktuellen Focus super Bud vermessen (Oberrohr ) und die haben doch die gleichen Maße.
So gleich beim Schrauber meines vertrauens hingebracht und bald kommen die ersten Pics und Bericht wie der XL rahmen sich macht.

Bis dann
gruezi


----------



## CoAXx (1. April 2011)

Joe_the_tulip: Bilder wären toll...

*Habe wieder ein Problem:*

Der in meinem *Speedfox SF01 2009* verbauten Dämpfer *Fox Float RP2 Boostvalve* macht mich stutzig 

- Zugeschaltete Plattform viel zu schwach, schwächer als bei einem RP23 2009 auf stufe 1!!! Könnte das ein Defekt sein?
- Druckstufe fühlt sich sehr gedämpft an (ohne Plattform)


Daten des Dämpfers:
Fox Float RP2 Boostvalve (BV) Jahrgang 2010 (ab da gab es Boostvalve)
Länge: 200
Hub: 57
Velocity Tune M (blau)
Rebound Tune L (rot)
Boost Valve Tune 225


----------



## Joe_the_tulip (3. April 2011)

Bild gibts, wenn ich fertig bin, es braucht vorher noch einen schöneren Kettenstrebenschutz.


----------



## sir_anderson (3. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand von Euch Interesse an einem neuen OVP Trailfox TF01 09 Rahmen. Ich hatte den Rahmen vor 2 Monaten beim Bikepalast für meine Freundin bestellt. Die hat sich allerdings in der Zwischenzeit überlegt, die Saison lieber mit ihrem HT weiter zu fahren. Größe ist 19".

Der Rahmen ist noch original verpackt in der Kiste, der orig. Steuersatz wurde mitbestellt und ist schon eingepresst. Incl. Fox RP2.  Rechnung wäre dann auch dabei.

Wäre echt schade, wenn der Rahmen im Keller verfaulen müsste... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fun-Bike (3. April 2011)

Ich hätte Interesse


----------



## manule74 (13. April 2011)

So,nun bin ich endlich auch fertig....


----------



## manule74 (13. April 2011)




----------



## Salzstängeli (13. April 2011)

manule74 schrieb:


> So,nun bin ich endlich auch fertig....
> Anhang anzeigen 207514



Sehr schön!
Hast du einen XT-Umwerfer? Schon geprüft, ob der beim Einfedern nicht auf der Kettenstrebe aufschlägt (v.a. bei Position kleines Kettenblatt), sondern in die Einbuchtung passt? Dazu die Luft aus dem Dämpfer lassen und VON HAND das Bike runterdrücken.


----------



## donadi (13. April 2011)

manule74 schrieb:


> So,nun bin ich endlich auch fertig....
> Anhang anzeigen 207514





Super!!

Welche Gabel hast du genau drin?


----------



## manule74 (14. April 2011)

donadi schrieb:


> Super!!
> 
> Welche Gabel hast du genau drin?



Danke!!
Ist ne Talas Rlc 100-120-140. Fahr sie aber auf 120!!


----------



## manule74 (14. April 2011)

Salzstängeli schrieb:


> Sehr schön!
> Hast du einen XT-Umwerfer? Schon geprüft, ob der beim Einfedern nicht auf der Kettenstrebe aufschlägt (v.a. bei Position kleines Kettenblatt), sondern in die Einbuchtung passt? Dazu die Luft aus dem Dämpfer lassen und VON HAND das Bike runterdrücken.



Danke für die Info,habs gleich mal getestet! Ja,hab nen XT-Umwerfer!!Glück gehabt,sind beim vollen einfedern noch ca.2mm Abstand


----------



## chris81 (14. April 2011)

Hi, da hier viele die BMC Rahmen fahren- vielleicht braucht noch wer passende  Dämpferbuchsen:

Verkaufe 2 Paar Dämpferbuchsen (also für oben und unten) Neu!!! 13 Euro

DT Swiss 22,2 mm,  8mm Durchmesser.

Passen für BMC Fullies

Standard Versand nach Deutschland 3,7 Euro, Österreich 1 Euro


----------



## Iond (14. April 2011)

chris81 schrieb:


> Hi, da hier viele die BMC Rahmen fahren- vielleicht braucht noch wer passende  Dämpferbuchsen:
> 
> Verkaufe 2 Paar Dämpferbuchsen (also für oben und unten) Neu!!! 13 Euro
> 
> ...



Super Sache!

Bin gerade auf der Suche nach Buchsen.
Weiß jemand ob die Buchsen auch bei Fox Dämpfern (RP2/RP23) und Manitou Dämpfern passen? Bin mir noch nicht sicher welcher Dämpfer es wird.

Grüße
Mazzzze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joe911 (14. April 2011)

Iond schrieb:


> Super Sache!
> 
> Bin gerade auf der Suche nach Buchsen.
> Weiß jemand ob die Buchsen auch bei Fox Dämpfern (RP2/RP23) und Manitou Dämpfern passen? Bin mir noch nicht sicher welcher Dämpfer es wird.
> ...



Nein - passen nur auf DT-Dämpfer!


----------



## xp3 (14. April 2011)

Iond schrieb:


> Super Sache!
> 
> Bin gerade auf der Suche nach Buchsen.
> Weiß jemand ob die Buchsen auch bei Fox Dämpfern (RP2/RP23) und Manitou Dämpfern passen? Bin mir noch nicht sicher welcher Dämpfer es wird.
> ...




Habe ich da gekauft


----------



## marcusmc (15. April 2011)

Heute hab ich´s getan ... nach langem hin- und her bin ich heute mit nem neuen BMC heim gegangen. Es wurde ein TeamElite 03.

http://img13.imageshack.us/f/bmcte03.jpg/

... gewogene 11,7 Kg

mit folgendem:

- Recon Gold TK
- Avid Elixir 3 v./h.
- Deore Umwerfer + Schalthebel
- XT Schaltwerk
- Alex Rims TD 17
- Kurbel FC-M 524
- Naben v. HB-M 475
            h. FH-M 475
- Conti Race King 2.2

Hab vorhin nur mal so ne kurze halbe Stunde gekurbelt und bin eigentlich positiv überrascht. Habe den Eindruck das wir zwei einige Anstiege bezwingen werden ;-) ...

Kann mir jemand was zu den Naben und Felgen sagen - hab nichts über beides gefunden (SLX Naben vll.)?

Und die Bremsen soll ich "30-mal aus 30km/h Vollbremsen" keine Schleifbremsungen machen, sonst würden die Beläge glasig werden ...
Was meint ihr dazu?

Näheres bald ... vll. schon morgen, denn dann soll´s hier 20° geben *ggg*

Gruß,
Marcus


----------



## Salzstängeli (15. April 2011)

marcusmc schrieb:


> Und die Bremsen soll ich "30-mal aus 30km/h Vollbremsen" keine Schleifbremsungen machen, sonst würden die Beläge glasig werden ...
> Was meint ihr dazu?



Alle die das sagen wollen einfach viele Bremsbeläge verkaufen. Ich mache jeweils 3-5 Vollbremsungen wie beschrieben (am besten auf einer abfälligen Strasse). Ich bemerke dann schon eine beträchtliche Steigerung  der Bremskraft. Der Rest des Einfahrens geschieht bei mir automatisch auf den anschliessenden Touren.


----------



## wasp200 (19. April 2011)

Hy Leute!

Nachdem mein Zesty jetzt endlich einsatzbereit ist und die ersten Ausfahren hammermäßig waren hat natürlich meine bessere Hälfte auch wieder gemütlich wie schnell es mit 140mm bergab gehen kann...

Bin auf der Suche nach einem geeigeten Fully für sie auf das Trailfox TF02 2010gestoßen! Gr. XS sollte für eine 1,55m große Frau doch passen. Gebraucht um 750 Euro! Die Infos bezüglich Ausstattung sind leider sehr dürftig! Auf dem einen gesendeten Bild ist mal zu erkennen, dass eine Truvativ Firex anstatt der SLX verbaut ist, Schaltwerk SRAM X7 - der Rest sollte "Original"sein! Was meint ihr - um den Preis zuschlagen (schlimmstenfalls Umwerfer wechseln) und passt? oder noch weiter suchen!

Optisch finde ich das Teil gelungen (was auch egal ist - sie will/muss ja damit fahren)!


----------



## 4mate (19. April 2011)

Den Zustand des Antriebes und der Federelemente durch persönlichen Augenschein prüfen!
 Der Preis ist _verdächtig_ niedrig.
Keine Experimente! Augen auf beim Gebrauchtfahrradkauf! *Nur* Selbstabholung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasp200 (19. April 2011)

Termin zur Besichtigung haben wir schon ausgemacht und wird am Samstag stattfinden.

Laut VerkäuferIn auf Grund Verletzung abzugeben.
Gabel ist die MZ (welche das auch immer ist 44irgendwas) Laufräder etc. sind Original, Kurbel = Firex und Bremsen bin ich mir nicht so sicher aber wird sich ja alles zeigen.


----------



## Joe911 (19. April 2011)

Klingt für mich aufgrund der bekannten Teile eher nach einem 2009er TF02 (das evtl. in 2010 gekauft wurde). Vor dem Hintergrund der jüngsten Lagerräumungsaktionen bei 2009er Modellen wäre der Preis auch nicht sooo abwegig (TF02 gingen teilw. komplett für ca. 1300 EUR).

Bilder wäre hilfreich...


----------



## wasp200 (19. April 2011)

Rahmen wie in Post Nr. 829!

Bilder komm ich erst wieder morgen Abend dran...


----------



## Joe911 (19. April 2011)

wasp200 schrieb:


> Rahmen wie in Post Nr. 829!
> 
> Bilder komm ich erst wieder morgen Abend dran...



...ist also ein TF02 aus dem Modelljahr 2009 (was nichts Negatives heißen soll).


----------



## wasp200 (19. April 2011)

Na dann besten Dank fürs aufklären...

Habe  mir den Thread gestern mühsam reingezogen aber das das ein 2009er rahmen ist hab ich nich mitbekommen..

Das bedeutet wohl Vorsicht beim Umwerfer


----------



## Joe911 (19. April 2011)

wasp200 schrieb:


> ...
> Das bedeutet wohl Vorsicht beim Umwerfer



Ja, würde ich aber nicht als "no go" sehen. Alternativ einen SRAM-Umwerfer (X-Gen, X-9,...) in HighMount Version nehmen - der sollte dank kürzerem Leitblech dann passen. Oder entspr. einige mm beim Shimano Umwerfer wegdremeln - geht auch.


----------



## uphillking (19. April 2011)

Der X-7 Umwerfer ist total OK. Passt und schaltet mindestens so gut wie ein SLX.
Hab ich an nem Kumpel-BMC verbaut.


----------



## blindrabbit (19. April 2011)

Zustimmung. Hab auch den x7 dran. Der passt und wirft um, mehr muss er auch nicht tun.


----------



## wasp200 (20. April 2011)

Perfekt Leute

Danke für die Tipps....

Mal sehen was die Freundin sagt obs  oder  wird...


----------



## Salzstängeli (21. April 2011)

*Hinweis an alle Besitzer von Fox Dämpfern mit Originalbuchsen.* 

Die Dämpferbuchsen sollten sich beim Einfedern im Gleitlager des Dämpfers drehen und nicht mit dem Dämpfer! Kritisch ist vor allem die Anlenkung am Rockerarm (dreht hauptsächlich). An der Rahmenaufnahme dreht der Dämpfer fast nicht.

Habe gestern einen Fox Dämpfer an meinem TF02 montiert und trotz entfetten und Verwendung von Haftungspaste, drehten sich die Buchsen mit den Dämpfer mit und schabten bei jedem Federn schön am Rockerarm. Den Dämpfer wieder rausgenommen liessen sich die Buchsen nur mit einer Zange sehr schwerfällig im Dämpfer drehen. Also die Buchsen mit Zange und Schraubenzieher aus dem Gleitlager "gewürgt" (aussen sind die Buchsen jetzt schön zerkratzt, aber das ist nur Kosmetik). Zum Glück hatte ich noch flüssiges Teflon von "finishline" (www.finishlineusa.com/products/stanchion-lube.htm). Das habe ich auf die Gleitlager und die Buchsen getan und alles mittels eines Schraubstocks wieder eingepresst. Nun dreht sich was sich drehen soll und umgekehrt und das Ansperechverhalten des Dämpfers ist auch noch leicht besser geworden.

Schöne Ostern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (21. April 2011)

Herr Wingover kann hier helfen.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (22. April 2011)

Hi Leute,

Will mir immer noch niemand sein BMC - Supertrail in Größe XL vermachen ???

Das ist ja sehr schade !!!! 

Nur zur Erinnerung ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einem 160mm Enduro 
in Größe XL (min. 51-53cm Sattelrohr und 64cm Oberrohr) am liebsten ein Supertrail !

Also wenn ihr was wisst bitte PM an mich !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## cxfahrer (23. April 2011)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Will mir immer noch niemand sein BMC - Supertrail in Größe XL vermachen ???
> 
> ...



Das aktuelle TF01 von 2011 - fährt das hier jemand, vielleicht sogar in XL?

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob der Rahmen nun mit den flacheren Winkeln Sinn macht, das alte ist für mich indiskutabel.

Im Moment ist es ja echt schwierig, ein AM in XXL mit einer Geo für 160er Gabel zu finden (nur LV301, Nicolai und Alutech AFAIK). Sonst kann ich mir auch wieder ein altes Canyon Nerve ES holen.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (23. April 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Das aktuelle TF01 von 2011 - fährt das hier jemand, vielleicht sogar in XL?



Zum neuen (2011'er) Trailfox kann ich euch nur ein Negativbeispiel von meinem Bikekollegen bieten.

Das Trailfox hat nur ca. 4 Ausfahrten im etwas anspruchsvolleren Gelände überlebt dann ist der Rahmen bzw. das Sattelrohr unter der Dämpferwippenbefestigung gebrochen !!!!!












Hammer !!!

Er bekommt jetzt zwar nen neuen Rahmen aber das ist schon echt ne schwache Vorstellung !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## cxfahrer (23. April 2011)

Kam auch bei Canyon früher öfter vor, das ist die Stelle, bis wohin das Sitzrohr ausgerieben wird und gleichzeitig ne Schweissnaht- ausserdem hochbelastet wegen der Wippe darüber.
Mein Canyon hat aber seit bald 5 Jahren echt alles mitgemacht.


----------



## zinchen (23. April 2011)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Zum neuen (2011'er) Trailfox kann ich euch nur ein Negativbeispiel von meinem Bikekollegen bieten.
> 
> Das Trailfox hat nur ca. 4 Ausfahrten im etwas anspruchsvolleren Gelände überlebt dann ist der Rahmen bzw. das Sattelrohr unter der Dämpferwippenbefestigung gebrochen !!!!!
> 
> ...


 

Aber das hört sich ja eher so an, als ob die Abwicklung recht unkompliziert gewesen wäre?

Ich hatte schon zwei Rahmenbrüche (bei einem Scott nach 8 Monaten, beim Canyon Torque ebenfalls nach der 3 Fahrt....ich bin wohl ein Pechvogel) und bei letzt genannten war ich sogar kurz davor en Anwalt einzuschalten, da die Regulierung seitens des Herstellers - ich sag mal eher "schleppend" angelaufen ist.

Nun habe ich das gleiche Rad wie du, das neue TF01, bin es schon sehr ausgiebig und auch in grobem Gelände gefahren und habe keine Probleme. Und wenn mal was sein sollte - sowas passiert halt - wäre ich eher froh um eine kulante und schnelle Bearbeitung der Angelegenheit....


----------



## CoAXx (24. April 2011)

Hat jemand hier noch einen passenden *SRAM x7 Umwerfer*? Der ist nirgends lieferbar.

Habe auch das Umwerferproblem am TF von 2009 Rahmen mit einem SLX 3x9.


----------



## 4mate (24. April 2011)

*Sram X.7 Umwerfer 3-fach Modell 2011 - BIKE-COMPONENTS.DE*


----------



## cux5 (24. April 2011)

oder x.9
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/14452


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salzstängeli (24. April 2011)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Zum neuen (2011'er) Trailfox kann ich euch nur ein Negativbeispiel von meinem Bikekollegen bieten.
> 
> Das Trailfox hat nur ca. 4 Ausfahrten im etwas anspruchsvolleren Gelände überlebt dann ist der Rahmen bzw. das Sattelrohr unter der Dämpferwippenbefestigung gebrochen !!!!!



Apropos anspruchvolleres Gelände für das Trailfox:
Auch mit 150mm Federweg bleibt das TF eine typisches All-Mountain Bike. Der neue superflache Lenkwinkel von 66,5° schummelt da eher zuviel Enduro/Freeride Gene vor. Das Carbon TF 2012 hat auf jeden Fall wieder einen steileren Lenkwinkel. 
Wenn dann eine anspruchsvolle Strecke (ev. mit Drops), ein schwerer Fahrer und ev. ein aufschlagender Dämpfer zusammenkommen ist die Bruchbelastung dann ev. erreicht.

Wenn der Bruch also nicht von einem Fabrikationsfehler herrührt, würde ich dem Kollegen empfehlen eher Richtung Enduro gehen. BMC macht ja kein Enduro mehr, aber es gibt ja noch andere...

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/test/bikes/neun-enduro-mtb-im-test.429711.2.htm


Hier noch, was dasselbe Magazin im Jahre 2002 über das Perfekte Enduro geschrieben hat 

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...beratung/das-perfekte-enduro-bike.35342.2.htm


----------



## Marec_S (25. April 2011)

Marec_S schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin ja schon überrascht, wie viele Trailfox02 aus Modelljahr 2009 doch so herumfahren.
> Also im Rahmen Größe M kann man problemlos eine 0,75L Flasche mitschleppen. Habe bei mir den Tune Wasserträger samt der dazugehörenden Flasche verbaut. Für den Flaschenhalter gibts alternativ auch noch eine 0,5L Flasche, die ist dann eben kürzer.
> ...



Sonntag bot sich endlich mal die Gelegenheit für Fotos meines Trailfox02.





Quelle: Meins

http://img543.imageshack.us/i/ostern201102.jpg/



Quelle: Meins
 
Umbauten bisher:


Radsatz DT Swiss X1800 mit Conti Speed King 2,1
Bremsscheibe vorne 203mm
Rock Shox Reba RLT 120mm 2011
Lenker Race Face Atlas AM orange 680mm Breite
Steuersatz Acros Ai-22 orange
Vorbau Syntace F149 mit Titan-Schrauben Satz
Sattelstütze Syntace P6 schwarz Alu
Sattel Specialized Phenom SL weiß
Griffe Specialized BG Contour Narrow
Umwerfer Sram X9.0
Flaschenhalter Tune Wasserträger Carbon


----------



## CoAXx (26. April 2011)

cux5 schrieb:


> oder x.9
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/14452





4mate schrieb:


> *Sram X.7 Umwerfer 3-fach Modell 2011 - BIKE-COMPONENTS.DE*


Die Umwerfer haben eine Silberfarbige Schelle. Daher kamen sie für mich nicht in Frage. Ich suche diesen hier. Leider bedeutet 2-7 Tage bei bike-components oft einige Wochen, sodass ich n ciht dort bestelle.


Marec_S schrieb:


> Sonntag bot sich endlich mal die Gelegenheit für Fotos meines Trailfox02.


ich finde den kupferfarbigen (?) Steuersatz schon sehr geil dazu. Lenker kann ich mich nicht entscheiden, einerseits geil, andrerseits stört der unpassende Vorbau etwas.



*Hier ist mein TF01 2009:*

Ich habe das dunkle TF01 2009 in M aber mit 140mm hinten und der gleichen Gabel wie Marec_S mit 150mm vorne. Laufräder sind Bor/Flow Kombi (aber leider, wie bei anderen schon nach wenigen Kilometern im Freilauf defekt Außerdem habe ich keine Leitung an der Reverb und Cube Griffe :kotz:, Umwerfer mus ich noch tauschen.

_Durch klicken gelangt ihr zum album mit mehr Bildern!_


----------



## Marec_S (26. April 2011)

CoAXx schrieb:


> ich finde den kupferfarbigen (?) Steuersatz schon sehr geil dazu. Lenker kann ich mich nicht entscheiden, einerseits geil, andrerseits stört der unpassende Vorbau etwas.



Der Steuersatz ist orange eloxiert, ist etwas heller, als rein Kupferfarben. In Natura sieht das noch etwas leuchtender aus.

Leider habe ich bisher noch nirgendwo einen Vorbau gefunden, der nicht schwarz, weiß, blau oder rot ist. Allenfalls orange farbige Akzente findet man bei Crankbrothers am Iodine oder auch von FRM einen Vorbau, wo nur die vordere Zweipunktbefestigung orange ist.
Am Lenker auf den Bildern sind zwei Cateye Lampenhalter und der Radcomputer montiert, das sieht etwas überladen aus.


----------



## Primus27 (27. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

dann poste ich auch mal mein Exemplar unter Gleichgesinnten:











Grüße aus der Hauptstadt!


----------



## Slow (27. April 2011)

Top! Sieht wirklich gut aus! Mir fällt auch nix zu meckern ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salzstängeli (27. April 2011)

*Wie genau stimmt denn bei euch Trailfox-Fahrer der Sag-Indikator auf der Position Null?*

Bei meinem neuen Rahmen stimmten die zwei Marker (Sattelrohr/Rocker) exakt überein. Nachdem der Fox-Dämpfer aber in Betrieb genommen wurde, scheint die Dämpferlänge leicht "geschrumpft" zu sein. Nun ist der Strich am Rockerarm zum Strich am Sattelrohr etwa 1mm nach vorne versetzt.

Wie sieht das bei euch aus?


----------



## Marec_S (27. April 2011)

Salzstängeli schrieb:


> *Wie genau stimmt denn bei euch Trailfox-Fahrer der Sag-Indikator auf der Position Null?*
> 
> Bei meinem neuen Rahmen stimmten die zwei Marker (Sattelrohr/Rocker) exakt überein. Nachdem der Fox-Dämpfer aber in Betrieb genommen wurde, scheint die Dämpferlänge leicht "geschrumpft" zu sein. Nun ist der Strich am Rockerarm zum Strich am Sattelrohr etwa 1mm nach vorne versetzt.
> 
> Wie sieht das bei euch aus?



Schau mal auf diesem Bild nach dem kleinen weißen Strich über dem B am Rocker, die Markierung am Sattelrohr ist der schwarze Strich. Habe nur sehr selten mal den Luftdruck zu korrigieren, ansonsten passt das soweit.




Quelle: Meins

Zusatz: Du schreibst, Dein neuer Rahmen hatte... Heißt das, Du hast nicht das Komplettbike, sondern nur einen Rahmen und den Dämpfer gesondert gekauft? Soweit ich mich erinnere, ist ab Werk ein für das BMC getunter FOX RP2 verbaut. Inwieweit das dann mit der Grundabstimmung zu tun hat, kann ich nicht beurteilen, ist nur eine Vermutung.


----------



## gocad (27. April 2011)

Primus27 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> dann poste ich auch mal mein Exemplar unter Gleichgesinnten:
> 
> ...



Hallo Primus , welche Reifen-grosse hast du da ??? ist es 2,25 oder 2,40 ?? sieht sehr Voluminös aus.

danke


----------



## Primus27 (27. April 2011)

das sind nur 2,25'er, das ist das schöne an den michelin, vor allem bei geringer felgenbreite. Grüße


----------



## guddy (28. April 2011)

Hallo BMC´ler,

endlich und nach einer ewigkeit habe ich nun seit ca. 1,5 Woche(n) mein TF01 2009 XL . Das Risiko den Rahmen in XL zu nehmen hat sich gelohnt, da ich doch tatsächlich noch eine Überstandshöhe von 2-3cm habe bevor es auf die Glocken geht 
Leider konnte ich es noch nicht richtig auf den Trails nutzen, da die Zeit mom. fehlt. Beitrag folgt dann.

Hier mal 2 Bilderchen, das ein odere andere Teil wird nach und nach noch getauscht, die ich alles von meinem alten Bike übernommen habe(außer Umwerfer)

grüße aus dem SüdWesten
Frank


----------



## Joe_the_tulip (29. April 2011)

Salzstängeli schrieb:


> *Wie genau stimmt denn bei euch Trailfox-Fahrer der Sag-Indikator auf der Position Null?*
> 
> Bei meinem neuen Rahmen stimmten die zwei Marker (Sattelrohr/Rocker) exakt überein. Nachdem der Fox-Dämpfer aber in Betrieb genommen wurde, scheint die Dämpferlänge leicht "geschrumpft" zu sein. Nun ist der Strich am Rockerarm zum Strich am Sattelrohr etwa 1mm nach vorne versetzt.
> 
> Wie sieht das bei euch aus?



Ich nehme an, dass es wie bei meinem Trailfox-Rahmen ist und du nach der ersten Fahrt auch schon ausgeschlagene Buchsen hast.

btw ein FA 2,4" passt selbst auf Notubes Flow durch den Hinterbau. Wirklich viel Platz ist dann aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Salzstängeli (29. April 2011)

Joe_the_tulip schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, dass es wie bei meinem Trailfox-Rahmen ist und du nach der ersten Fahrt auch schon ausgeschlagene Buchsen hast.
> 
> btw ein FA 2,4" passt selbst auf Notubes Flow durch den Hinterbau. Wirklich viel Platz ist dann aber nicht mehr.



Nö, die Buchsen sind noch tipi topi.


----------



## torquex (30. April 2011)

Ich spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken, mir ein Trailfox 02 (2010er Model) für 1399.- zuzulegen.  Ist der Preis OK? Was sollte man außer der Bereifung (vorne zu Muddy Mary 2.35)  ggf. gleich vorab austauschen lassen? z.B. Bremsscheibe?  Bin jetzt fast 10 Jahre lang ein klassiches Hardtail gefahren (V-brakes etc.) und hab einfach keine Ahnung was momentan Sache ist   Gruß


----------



## Salzstängeli (30. April 2011)

torquex schrieb:


> Ich spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken, mir ein Trailfox 02 (2010er Model) für 1399.- zuzulegen.  Ist der Preis OK? Was sollte man außer der Bereifung (vorne zu Muddy Mary 2.35)  ggf. gleich vorab austauschen lassen? z.B. Bremsscheibe?  Bin jetzt fast 10 Jahre lang ein klassiches Hardtail gefahren (V-brakes etc.) und hab einfach keine Ahnung was momentan Sache ist   Gruß



Hallo

Zum Preis kann ich nichts sagen, da ich aus der Schweiz bin. Die Deore Gruppe wird anständig funktionieren. Bei den Bremsen kommt es darauf wie schwer du bist und wie anspruchsvoll deine Bremsmanöver (Länge/Intensität) sind. Mit meinen 63 kg finde ich meine SLX (180/180) gerade ausreichend. Kannst ja vorne immer noch auf 203 Scheibe wechseln.

Kritischer finde ich das Federbein ohne Plattform und die nicht absenkbare Federgabel. Ich bin gerade von Trailfox 02 2009 mit 120mm (baugleich Speedfox 2010) auf das TF01 2009 mit 140 mm umgestiegen und der Unterschied ist doch wesentlich.

Den 140mm finde ich einiges wippiger als den 120mm, der eigentlich gar keinen Plattformdämpfer brauchen würde. Beim 140er bist du um einen Dämpfer mit zuschaltbarer Plattform froh. Du kannst natürlich hinten so viel Luft reintun, dass nichts mehr wippt, aber dann hast du auch keine 140mm mehr. Auf Wurzeltrails etc. und bei Sprüngen ist der 140 Hinterbau aber wirklich geil und bügelt alles glatt. Kurze steile Rampen gehen auch ohne absenkbare Gabel ohne Probleme, wenn du den Hintern auf die Sattelnase schiebst. Für längere Anstiege bin ich aber um die Absenkung auf 120mm (Fox Talas) froh.

Was ich jedem Trailbike verschreibe: Lenkerbreite von min. 680mm und absenkbare Sattelstütze.

Für klassische Touren finde ich mein 120er TF eigentlich besser/effizienter. Auf dem Trail hat mich die 140mm Sänfte jedoch überzeugt, warum ich bei den 140mm bleibe.


----------



## torquex (30. April 2011)

Hallo Salzstängeli,

besten Dank für deine hilfreichen Tips! 

Ich war wegen der Deore Austattung am grübeln, auch wegen der 180er Disc vorne. Ist ja im Vergleich zum 2009er Modell ein Downgrade von der SLX Gruppe. An meinem Hardtail wars zuvor dagegen ne unverwüstliche XT Austattung...

Was ich bisher nicht bedacht habe, die von dir angesprochene "wippige" und nicht feststellbare 140er Gabel. Für ein upgrade müsste man hier wohl doch etwas mehr geld in die Hand nehmen, vermute ich.

Die Frage ist nun, ob es besser ist das Bike zu kaufen, um nach Bedarf nach und nach aufzurüsten, oder auf ein komplett anderes, teureres Bike zu wechseln.

Als Optionen habe ich derzeit noch folgendes auf dem Schirm:

 - Radon Slide 6.0  - Rock Shox Revelation RL 3p Air/Fox RP23, XT/SLX Austattung, Formula RX 180/180 - für 1699
 - Canyon Nerve AM 6.0 -     Fox 32 TALAS FIT RL/Float RP2, SRAM X9,    Avid Elixir 3 203/185, für 1799
 - Fatmodul ANT - Rock Shox Revelation/RockShox Monarch 4.2, XT/SLX, Avid Elixir 5  185/185 - 1799
 - Ghost AMR+ 7700 - FOX Forx 32 Talas/Float RP23, XT, Avid Elixir R 185/203, für  1899

Problem an diesen Alternativen ist durchweg der Preis. Eigentlich wollte ich nicht über 1500 gehen. Auf der anderen Seite möchte ich mich auch nicht darüber ärgern, es nicht getan zu haben.

Kann ich sorglos zum Trailfox 02 2010 greifen , oder hat BMC evtl. doch etwas zuviel an Austattung eingespart? (Naben+Felgen sind ja auch net so top)

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salzstängeli (30. April 2011)

torquex schrieb:


> Hallo Salzstängeli,
> 
> besten Dank für deine hilfreichen Tips!
> 
> ...



Das "wippige" war nicht auf die Gabel bezogen, sondern auf die Federung hinten und den Umstand, dass der Float Dämpfer keine zuschaltbare Plattform hat. BMC spart im Vergleich zu anderen an der Ausrüstung. Deore ist das absolute Minimum! Radon und Canyon sind bei der Ausrüstung natürlich top. Finde 300 Euro mehr machen den Braten auf die Gebrauchsdauer gesehen nicht fett, wenn dafür die Funktion und Haltbarkeit stimmt.


----------



## Salzstängeli (30. April 2011)

Akadabra Simsalabim!!

Und aus






wurde 





Ich stehe auf Bügeleisen


----------



## aZjdY (1. Mai 2011)

Hier ein Foto von meinem ST01 mit nagelneuer Totem.






Steht übrigens zum Verkauf, möchte auf nen richtigen DHler oder Freerider umsteigen


----------



## RnR Dude (1. Mai 2011)

@ Salzstängli

Ist das eine 140er Gabel in deinem TF02? Wie fährt es sich damit? 


Taugt ein 2010er Speedfox 01 Rahmen für den Aufbau eines robusten Trailsbikes / short travel All Mountains? In verschiedenen Tests wird es eher als Marathon/Tourenbike mit sportlichem Charakter bezeichnet.
Das Trailfox mit 120mm wird ja leider nicht mehr vertrieben und beim Bikepalast gibts keine Rahmen mehr in meiner Größe.



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=97142


----------



## Salzstängeli (1. Mai 2011)

RnR Dude schrieb:


> @ Salzstängli
> 
> Ist das eine 140er Gabel in deinem TF02? Wie fährt es sich damit?
> 
> ...




Ja das ist eine 140er Talas. Ich war sehr zufrieden. Normal habe ich sie mit 120mm gefahren und für Abfahrten auf 140 gedreht. Speedfox als "robustes" Trailbike. Was meinst du mit robust? Bei mir hat bis jetzt alles gehalten, bin aber auch sehr leicht. 
Nachdem ich mit meinem neuen 140er nun alle technischen Trails gefahren bin, wie vorher mit meinem 120er, stelle ich folgende Unterschiede fest: 
Das Speedfox baut nicht so hoch wie das Trailfox, schlägt dafür aber schneller mit den Kurbelarmen an Wurzeln etc. auf.
Die 140mm bügeln mehr glatt als die 120mm und verleiten noch mehr zum Gas geben. Durch das 2 cm höhere Heck, fehlen mir die 2cm nun an meiner 7,5 cm versenkbaren Sattelstütze. Hatte beim 120er nie das Gefühl ich bräuchte mehr Absenkung, doch beim 140er hätte ich nun gerne 10cm.

Fazit: Ich war mit meinem 120er Trailfox als Trailbike 100% zufrieden... bis ich das 140er gefahren bin. Nun schätze ich das höhere Tretlager und den Hinterbau der wirklich sehr schön flachbügelt.
Also ein sehr gutes "short travel" Trail-/All-Mountainbike kannst du definitiv mit dem Speedfox machen.


----------



## Sandy UK (1. Mai 2011)

Speedfox - Trailfox01 - Trailfox02... worum gehts jetzt wirklich?
Kann euch nicht mehr ganz folgen.


----------



## Salzstängeli (1. Mai 2011)

Snady schrieb:


> Speedfox - Trailfox01 - Trailfox02... worum gehts jetzt wirklich?
> Kann euch nicht mehr ganz folgen.



Das Trailfox 02 2009 hat 120mm und aus dem wurde 2010 das Speedfox.

Alles klar?


----------



## Sandy UK (1. Mai 2011)

Achso, ok. Jetzt verstehe ich warum Ihr die mit einander vergleicht.


----------



## RnR Dude (1. Mai 2011)

Salzstängeli schrieb:


> Das Trailfox 02 2009 hat 120mm und aus dem wurde 2010 das Speedfox.
> 
> Alles klar?


 
 Alles klar! Das hilft mir schon viel weiter. Ich dachte, das Speedfox sei ein neuer Rahmen.
Was ich mit "robustes Trailbike" meine? Ein Rad, dass das mitmacht, was  mein Radon Stage auch mitmacht. Ich glaub, dass, was ich fahre, geht  Richtung All Mountain mit leichten Enduro Einlagen. Um mal die Begriffe  der Bravos zu gebrauchen.
120mm Federweg reichen mir, wohne ja nicht in den Alpen und bisher haben  die 125mm des Radons gereicht. Allerdings bin ich mit dem Hinterbau des  Radons unzufrieden. Daher überlege ich, den Rahmen zu wechseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFisch (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo!

Hab mir das Teamelite TE-01 Rahmenset Modelljahr 2009 übers Internet bestellt. Sieht toll aus, schön leicht.

Nur irgendwie stimmt da was nicht: Dem Steuersatz (FSA ZS-3, semi integriert) fehlen vermutlich die Lagerschalen zum Einpressen.

Auf dem Foto unten hab ich mal die mitgelieferten Kleinteile ausgebreitet (ein Müsterchen Montagepaste war auch dabei): 2 Lager, ein "Leitring" für das obere Lager, den Ring für die Gabel, Staubkappe oben, Gummidichtung unten, 2 seltsame Dinger, 5 Kabelhalter, Sternkralle, Abdeckkappe mit Schraube.

Nun meine Fragen an euch Experten:
Hab ich da was übersehen? Da fehlen doch die Schalen, welche man in den Rahmen einpresst worin dann die Lager liegen. Und was sind das für zwei Plastiketeile unterhalb der Blume?

Danke im Voraus für die Tipps!

hier noch das Bild


----------



## Clemens (3. Mai 2011)

Newbies...

Es wird schon alles stimmen!!! Also wenn der BMC Rahmen so kommt wie meine beiden und danach sieht es bei den vor der Blume verteilten Teilen aus, ergibt sich folgendes Bild:

1. die Lagerschalen sind bei BMC in der Regel bereits im Steuerrohr eingepresst und folglich nicht beim FSA-Steuersatz im Beipack dabei. Kuckst Du oben unten am Steuerrohr nach dunklen eingepressten Teilen!!! 

2. Die seltsamen zwei Plastikteile, wie Du so schön formulierst, kommen als Abdeckung und Fixierung auf die Zuganschläge am Oberrohr (Modellabhängig, sind aber immer im Beipack bei den BMC-Rahmen dabei). Bei meinem FS01 sind sie unterm Oberrohr montiert und ganz schwach auf dem Bild am vorderen Zuganschlag zu erkennen. Müssen nicht zwangsläufig auch bei Deinem Modell zu verwenden sein!

Clemens


----------



## Primus27 (3. Mai 2011)

Ich bin mir auch sicher, dass die Schalen schon im Steuerrohr stecken! Sind halt bei semi-integrierten Steuersätzen kaum sichtbar..

Wo wir schon mal beim Thema sind.. ich habe schon mit vielen Steuersätzen zu tun gehabt, aber bei der Einstellung nie solche Probleme gehabt wie mit dem verbauten FSA ZS-3. Hat den irgendjemand spielfrei bekommen, ohne dass sich der Lenker nicht mehr bewegen ließ?


----------



## Salzstängeli (3. Mai 2011)

Primus27 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir auch sicher, dass die Schalen schon im Steuerrohr stecken! Sind halt bei semi-integrierten Steuersätzen kaum sichtbar..
> 
> Wo wir schon mal beim Thema sind.. ich habe schon mit vielen Steuersätzen zu tun gehabt, aber bei der Einstellung nie solche Probleme gehabt wie mit dem verbauten FSA ZS-3. Hat den irgendjemand spielfrei bekommen, ohne dass sich der Lenker nicht mehr bewegen ließ?



Hatte mit meinem 4 FSA's nie Probleme. Ich drehe einfach die Schraube an der Gabelschaftkralle erst mal zu bis zum ersten gefühlten Anschlag und dann noch eine viertel Drehung. Dann ist alles spielfrei und der Lenker bewegt sich leichtgängig.


----------



## Primus27 (3. Mai 2011)

Merkwürdig, ich habs bei meinem TF01 (bei gewohntem Vorgehen) nicht hinbekommen, dann eine fast baugleiches Cane Creek Modell in die FSA Schalen gesetzt und alles war bestens.. ich probiers nochmal beim fourstroke Rahmen, sobald ne Gabel da ist..  Danke!


----------



## McFisch (3. Mai 2011)

Clemens schrieb:


> Es wird schon alles stimmen!!! Also wenn der BMC Rahmen so kommt wie meine beiden und danach sieht es bei den vor der Blume verteilten Teilen aus, ergibt sich folgendes Bild:
> 
> 1. die Lagerschalen sind bei BMC in der Regel bereits im Steuerrohr eingepresst und folglich nicht beim FSA-Steuersatz im Beipack dabei. Kuckst Du oben unten am Steuerrohr nach dunklen eingepressten Teilen!!!
> 
> ...





			
				Primus27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mir auch sicher, dass die Schalen schon im Steuerrohr stecken! Sind halt bei semi-integrierten Steuersätzen kaum sichtbar..



Danke für die Antworten!

Leider sind die Lagerschalen nicht im Steuerrohr eingepresst. Sonst hätte ich ja keine Probleme damit. Aber immerhin misst der Innendurchmesser 44mm, was dem Standartmass entspricht.

Ok, hab mir noch gedacht, dass die zwei Teile nicht an meinen Rahmen passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p3bbels (6. Mai 2011)

Servus,

ich glaube ich habe mich gerade neu verliebt. Habt Ihr das 2012 Trailfox gesehen. Auf der Homepage von BMC mit Video. Wird bestimmt teuer aber scheint richtig geil zu werden. Wenn auch aus Carbon.
Ich glaub ich muss mir einen Nebenjob suchen um bis dahin noch Geld zu sparen. Mein TF02 würde ich natürlich trotzdem behalten.

Ach was ist Träumen so schön. Naja, wird aber wahrscheinlich für mich zu teuer sein.

Trotzdem schauts euch mal an. Für 2000 - 3000 Euro würd ichs nehmen


----------



## chris81 (6. Mai 2011)

Poste mal hier mein selbst aufgebautes neues Trailfox 01
War überrascht wie leicht es ist! Leichter als meine vergleichbares Trek Remedy


Steht noch zum Verkauf- 1950 Euro
- (obwohl ich schon überlege es zu behalten...


----------



## retrogroup (6. Mai 2011)

Sehr schickes Bike!
Hast du am Hinterrad eine 203er Scheibe verbaut???
Warum möchtest Du denn dein frisch aufgebautes Trailfox wieder verkaufen?


----------



## chris81 (7. Mai 2011)

Hi, nein-ist eh eine 180mm Scheibe verbaut. Die Aufnahme hinten ist Postmount. Um 180 Scheiben zu fahren gibt es die mitglieferten Spacer. Ich weiss gar nicht ob man hinten überhaupt 160 mm fahren kann- aber will ich gar nicht

Verkaufe es, weil ich mir ein neues Rennrad zulegen will... Das wird dann aber keine BMC- die Rennräder von BMC gefallen mir im Gegensatz zu den Mountainbikes nicht so gut.


----------



## ToWe (8. Mai 2011)

Ich werfe hier mal noch ein Speedfox in die Runde


----------



## xp3 (11. Mai 2011)

Endlich habe ich meine sozial version gebaut


----------



## Denson (13. Mai 2011)

Hier mal noch das neue Pferd im Stall...


----------



## Joe911 (13. Mai 2011)

Denson schrieb:


> Hier mal noch das neue Pferd im Stall...



Man sieht zwar nix - aber trotzdem: Glückwunsch!


----------



## Denson (13. Mai 2011)

Joe911 schrieb:


> Man sieht zwar nix - aber trotzdem: Glückwunsch!


 
Sorry, ein Handyfoto.... 

Besseres folgt noch...


----------



## p_cycle (15. Mai 2011)

2010 rahmen all sizes
599 euro
http://www.bikepalast.com/product_i...en-BMC-Trailfox-TF01-2010-inkl--Daempfer.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SingleLight (15. Mai 2011)

Jau den habe ich grad geordert, mal eine Frage, welche Größe hat das Steuerrohr, 1 1/8 oder 1.5? Semi oder voll integriert?
Ach so, Sattelstützenmaß und das Maß für den Umwerfer brauche ich noch,
da ich da wohl einen anderen brauche als vorher.
Es handelt sich da um den 2010er Rahmen.

Vielen Dank und schöne Grüße
Chris


----------



## Marec_S (15. Mai 2011)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Jau den habe ich grad geordert, mal eine Frage, welche Größe hat das Steuerrohr, 1 1/8 oder 1.5? Semi oder voll integriert?
> Ach so, Sattelstützenmaß und das Maß für den Umwerfer brauche ich noch,
> da ich da wohl einen anderen brauche als vorher.
> Es handelt sich da um den 2010er Rahmen.
> ...



Steuerrohr vom 2010er Trailfox01 sollte (so siehts im PDF-Katalog von 2010 aus) 1/8" sein, kein Tapered. Steuersatz vermute ich ganz stark semiintegriert (evtl. auch FSA ZS-3 wie am Trailfox02 von 2009).
Sattelstützendurchmesser ist 31,8mm und für den Umwerfer gilt 34,9mm als Schellenmaß. Sofern BMC nicht alles umgekrempelt hatte gegenüber 2009.


----------



## cux5 (16. Mai 2011)

Marec_S schrieb:


> Sattelstützendurchmesser ist 31,8mm



sicher ? ich habe im 2008  31,6


----------



## xlouk (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

habe ein Trailfox 02 (Silber-Weiße-Variante aus 2009 aber noch neu) und wundere mich gerade über das Lagerspiel am oberen Befestigungspunkt des Fox RP2 Dämpfers. Das Lager hat ca. 0,15mm Spiel. Wenn ich den Sattel anhebe, höre ich ein klack Geräusch.
Eine Gewindehülse ist von der linken Seite eingesteckt und von der anderen Seite verschraubt. Die Gewindehülse hat 7,93mm Durchmesser, das Gleitlager (das silberne Aluteil) hat aber eine Öffnung von ca. 8,08mm und daher wackelt es etwas. 
Ist das normal bei dem Bike oder fehlt da eine Zwischenhülse oder ist die Gewindehülse falsch? 
Oder muss man die Schraube fester anziehen und irgendwie drückt es etwas da drin zusammen, so dass das Spiel weg ist? 
Was wäre das richtige Drehmoment? 
Kann mir einer damit weiter helfen?

Gruß

louk


----------



## Salzstängeli (16. Mai 2011)

xlouk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe ein Trailfox 02 (Silber-Weiße-Variante aus 2009 aber noch neu) und wundere mich gerade über das Lagerspiel am oberen Befestigungspunkt des Fox RP2 Dämpfers. Das Lager hat ca. 0,15mm Spiel. Wenn ich den Sattel anhebe, höre ich ein klack Geräusch.
> Eine Gewindehülse ist von der linken Seite eingesteckt und von der anderen Seite verschraubt. Die Gewindehülse hat 7,93mm Durchmesser, das Gleitlager (das silberne Aluteil) hat aber eine Öffnung von ca. 8,08mm und daher wackelt es etwas.
> ...



Hallo

Das Spiel ist ok, sollte aber mit dem Anziehen der Schrauben verschwinden, da die Dämpferbuchsen dadurch festgeklemmt werden.

Ich würde zuerst mal mit den Fingern fühlen, ob das Spiel zwischen dem Rockerarm und den Dämpferbuchsen ist oder zwischen den Dämpferbuchsen und dem Dämpfer.

Bei Spiel zwischen Buchsen und Rockerarm:
Empfohlen sind 6-8 Nm Drehmoment. Unbedingt prüfen, ob es in der linken Bohrung (in Fahrtrichtung) am Rockerarm einen kleinen ungefähr 1mm dicken Edelstahlring hat. Fehlt dieser ist die Hülsenschraube zu lang und alles anziehen nützt nichts, denn die Buchsen können durch die zu lange Hülse nicht mehr festgeklemmt werden.

Hat es hingegen Spiel zwischen den Dämpferbuchsen und dem Dämpfer sind die Gleitlager schon ausgeschlagen (fragt sich nur von was, bei einem neuen Bike) und müssen ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## Iond (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo, ich hÃ¤tte noch einmal eine DÃ¤mpferfrage.

Ich mÃ¶chte demnÃ¤chst ein FS02, mit dem Ziel unter 1000â¬ zu bleiben, aufbauen. 
Komponenten sehen im groben wie folgt aus:

Schaltung:SLX Gruppe
Gabel:RockShox Reba SL (evtl. SID)
LRS:Novatec/Notubes Crest + Conti Mountain King SS
Bremse:Elixir oder RX
Pedale: Wellgo MG-1

Die normalen Anbauteile wie Sattel/StÃ¼tze/Vorbau/Lenker werden bei BrÃ¼gelmann bestellt, sind also von RCP und werden evtl. spÃ¤ter gegen leichtere getauscht.

Beim DÃ¤mpfer habe ich nun vorerst den Manitou Radium Plattform Plus im Auge gehabt, da man den fÃ¼r 100â¬ inkl. passenden Buchsen bekommt. Fahrergewicht schwankt zwischen 55- 62 Kg. 
Gibt es im Bereich bis 150â¬ inkl. Buchsen besseres in neuwertigem Zustand?

GrÃ¼Ãe

Iond


----------



## xlouk (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo Salzstängeli,

vielen Dank für die schnelle und kompetente Antwort. Das Spiel war zwischen Buchsen und Rockerarm. Hab die Schrauben auf knapp 8 Nm angezogen und dann hatte es sich ausgewackelt. Puh...

Gibt es Serviceunterlagen für das Bike als PDF zum Download?

Dann nochwas, dass hier sicher bekannt ist. Wenn vorne das kleine Ritzel in Verwendung ist, dann schlägt der Umwerfer ab ca. 85 % eingefedertem Fox RP2 trotz der vorhandenen Mulde am Hinterbau auf diesen auf (Konstruktionsfehler). Ist zwar nicht ganz so tragisch, weil man das kleine Ritzel nur für steil bergauf benötigt und da ist der Bedarf an großem Federweg eher gering aber trotzdem, gibt es dafür eine Lösung?

Gruß

xlouk


----------



## Salzstängeli (16. Mai 2011)

xlouk schrieb:


> Hallo Salzstängeli,
> 
> vielen Dank für die schnelle und kompetente Antwort. Das Spiel war zwischen Buchsen und Rockerarm. Hab die Schrauben auf knapp 8 Nm angezogen und dann hatte es sich ausgewackelt. Puh...
> 
> ...



Das Umwerfer-Problem wurde hier schon ausführlich besprochen. Nur Umwerfer von SRAM passen in die Mulde. Wende dich an den Verkäufer oder direkt an BMC und verlange einen SRAM X9 Umwerfer.

_"Ein Mangel, der BMC bereits bekannt war  und behoben wurde: Das Problem trat bei den ersten Serienrahmen auf. Wir haben das betreffende Schmiedeteil sofort geändert und den wenigen betroffenen Kunden einen anderen Umwerfer montiert, erklärt Markus Eggimann von BMC."_

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...d-stevens-im-langzeittest.368514.2.htm?skip=1


----------



## Jackbeth (16. Mai 2011)

xlouk schrieb:


> Dann nochwas, dass hier sicher bekannt ist. Wenn vorne das kleine Ritzel in Verwendung ist, dann schlägt der Umwerfer ab ca. 85 % eingefedertem Fox RP2 trotz der vorhandenen Mulde am Hinterbau auf diesen auf (Konstruktionsfehler). Ist zwar nicht ganz so tragisch, weil man das kleine Ritzel nur für steil bergauf benötigt und da ist der Bedarf an großem Federweg eher gering aber trotzdem, gibt es dafür eine Lösung?



Einen anderen Umwerfer montieren. Bei mir tuts ein X9.

Wobei mir immernoch nicht klar ist, ob das Problem für die 2010er Modelle gelöst wurde oder nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salzstängeli (16. Mai 2011)

xlouk schrieb:


> Gibt es Serviceunterlagen für das Bike als PDF zum Download?



Guckst du hier:

http://www.media.bmc-racing.com/webnative/listdir

unter SERVICES/LISTS AND MANUALS/MANUALS MTB

http://www.media.bmc-racing.com/web...uals MTB/BMC_U-BA_Ger_MTB_MY09_2008-06-10.pdf

http://www.media.bmc-racing.com/web...ts and manuals/Manuals MTB/BMC_Manual_MTB.pdf


----------



## Marec_S (16. Mai 2011)

cux5 schrieb:


> sicher ? ich habe im 2008  31,6



Sorry, habe mich vertan. Meinte natürlich die 31,6mm. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Marec_S (16. Mai 2011)

Salzstängeli schrieb:


> Das Umwerfer-Problem wurde hier schon ausführlich besprochen. Nur Umwerfer von SRAM passen in die Mulde. Wende dich an den Verkäufer oder direkt an BMC und verlange einen SRAM X9 Umwerfer.
> 
> _"Ein Mangel, der BMC bereits bekannt war  und behoben wurde: Das Problem trat bei den ersten Serienrahmen auf. Wir haben das betreffende Schmiedeteil sofort geändert und den wenigen betroffenen Kunden einen anderen Umwerfer montiert, erklärt Markus Eggimann von BMC."_
> 
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...d-stevens-im-langzeittest.368514.2.htm?skip=1



@xlouk: Wie schon im Zitat geschrieben steht, versuchs mal direkt bei BMC, evtl. schicken sie Dir ja einen SRAM Umwerfer zu. Auf meinen warte ich seit Anfang/ Mitte Februar trotz der Zusage vom deutschen BMC Serviceteam immer noch. Habe mir mittlerweile den X9 gekauft, gibts im Netz für etwas über 30 Euro.


----------



## xlouk (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo Salzstängeli,

danke für die Links. In hoher Auflösung gibt es die PDFs auch hier 

http://www.media.bmc-racing.com/webnative/getimage?-f+zip+-high+/mnt/transfer/DATENBANKEN/BMC/media/services/lists%20and%20manuals/Manuals%20MTB/BMC_Manual_MTB.pdf

und hier

http://www.media.bmc-racing.com/web...uals MTB/BMC_U-BA_Ger_MTB_MY09_2008-06-10.pdf.

Dachte mir schon, dass man einen anderen Umwerfer montieren muß. Werde ich aber wohl lassen. Hab mein Trailfox 02 für den Strassenbetrieb mit Lichtanlage 

(Nabendynamo DH3D72, Trelock LED Licht LS875, B&M Toplicht Rücklicht http://www.tomsbikecorner.de/images/product_images/popup_images/6373_0.jpg) 
Curana Schutzbleche in Alu gebürstet (http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31k1WwdfX2L.jpg) und 
einen Hebie Shark Kettenschutz (http://www.nubuk-bikes.de/uploads/pics/11331152.jpg, 
Trans-X Ständer http://www.shop-016.de/shop_cfg/zweiradacht/05023318.jpg aber in Silber, 
Bereifung Falt Marathon Supreme mit XXL 14 A Schläuchen, 
Gepäckträger Topeak RX BeamRack gerade Ausführung http://www.comparestoreprices.co.uk/images/to/topeak-qr-beam-rx-rear-rack.jpg, 
Ledergriffe http://www.bikeonlineshop.de/images/37739_large.jpg
 TAQ-Pro G6, 
VDO MC1.0 Fahrradcomputer, Kabelgebunden) 

als komfortables Citybike ausgestattet. Für den Kettenschutz habe ich einen Befestigungspunkt an der Befestigungsschraube des Umwerfers gewählt. Wenn ich den austausche, dann muss ich möglicherweise ein neues Befestigunsgblech anfertigen, wofür ich weniger Laune habe. Jetzt geniesse ich erst mal den Komfort.

Gruß

xlouk


----------



## 4mate (16. Mai 2011)

Pics?


----------



## xlouk (16. Mai 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> Pics?


 
Gibt es noch keine, weil ich erst am Sonntag  das Meiste dran hatte. Es fehlt noch der Flaschenhalter (noch nicht geliefert) und Pedale kommen eventuell auch noch andere dran. Bilder liefere ich alsbald nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandy UK (16. Mai 2011)

xlouk schrieb:


> Hallo Salzstängeli,
> 
> danke für die Links. In hoher Auflösung gibt es die PDFs auch hier
> 
> ...




Hört sich nach Trailfox Vergewaltigung an!
Du Sadist!


----------



## xlouk (17. Mai 2011)

Hatte ähnliches mit einem Cannondale Jekyll 1000 SL durchgezogen. Hatte sich sehr bewert. Vor ein paar Wochen musste ich notgedrungen mein altes 28" Tracking Bike auspacken (ungefedert) und damit die Stadt unsicher machen. Da spürt man jeden Buckel, alles geht aufs Kreuz und in die Gelenke. Nein danke, voll gefedert muss schon sein und da die Fahrradindustrie vollgefedert und straßentauglich nix anzubieten hat , muss man sich eben selber etwas aufbauben . Mansche nannten das umgebaute Jekyll "liebevoll" Schubkarre  aber darüber kann ich nur müde lächeln, wenn ich die Jungs mit verdrecktem Rücken bei Nässe, mit leeren Akkulichtern sehe und immer mit der Not, das Bike irgendwo anlehnen zu können, weil kein Ständer dran ist . Und im Winter bei -10°C fahren die Warmduscher erst gar nicht raus. 

Das Jekyll hatte eine Headshock gabel, super klasse, quasi Wartungsfrei, geschützt und mit niedrigem Losbrechmoment. Bei der Bombergabel ist das doch eher zum Teil ein Rückschritt. Die hat zwar mehr Federweg, ist aber fast doppelt so schwer, nicht so steif, liegt offen und das Losbrechmoment ist höher. Schmiert Ihr die Gabel regelmäßig von außen, damit die nicht so trocken läuft und sich das Losbrechmoment reduziert?
Wenn ja, womit schmiert ihr?

Gruß

xlouk


----------



## donadi (17. Mai 2011)

Brunox Gabeldeo.

Nach jeder Fahrt und vor jeder Fahrt. 
Unter den Abstreifdichtungen sollten noch so Schaumstoffringe sein als Schmierdepot - muss mir die mal anschauen und vielleicht auch mal vollsiffen, denn das schmieren von aussen bringt nicht sonderlich lange was. Das Losbrechmoment ist in der tat etwas hoch. 

Aber check den Luftdruck, man tendiert oft dazu mit zu viel zu fahren. Hame meinen mal leicht abgesenkt und die Gabel ist um einiges feinfühliger geworden. Ansonsten mal die Spacer rausnehmen und die gewonnenen 20mm für mehr sag draufgehen lassen.


----------



## xlouk (17. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Info . Den Sag habe ich jetzt nicht genau gemessen, beträgt aber ca. 3cm. Der Luftdruck liegt so bei 4,5 Bar wenn ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung habe (bei meinem schwerGewicht von 85kg). Werde das heute Abend nochmal überprüfen. Müsste aber so in etwa passen.

Da ich eher eine aufrechte Sitzposition bevorzuge , bleiben die Spacer drin und ich nehme vielleicht nochmal etwas Druck raus.


----------



## Joe911 (17. Mai 2011)

donadi schrieb:


> Brunox Gabeldeo.
> 
> Nach jeder Fahrt und vor jeder Fahrt.
> [...].



Zu dem Thema geht die Forenmeinung doch inzwischen in die Richtung, daß Brunox als Kriechöl an der Stelle auf Dauer kontraproduktiv wirkt und Gabelöl/Fett an den Kontaktstellen auswäscht (auch wenn div. Bike-Magazine dies jahrelang anders propagiert haben).

Der technisch beste Weg wäre es, die Gabel zu zerlegen und Schaumstoffringe im Abstreifer mit Gabelöl tränken und weitere Führungen in den Tauchrohren evtl. mit Fett zu behandeln (Judy-Butter etc.) Ansonsten Gabel einfach mal einfahren - Ansprechverhalten wird dann auch besser...


----------



## Salzstängeli (17. Mai 2011)

Joe911 schrieb:


> Zu dem Thema geht die Forenmeinung doch inzwischen in die Richtung, daß Brunox als Kriechöl an der Stelle auf Dauer kontraproduktiv wirkt und Gabelöl/Fett an den Kontaktstellen auswäscht (auch wenn div. Bike-Magazine dies jahrelang anders propagiert haben).
> 
> Der technisch beste Weg wäre es, die Gabel zu zerlegen und Schaumstoffringe im Abstreifer mit Gabelöl tränken und weitere Führungen in den Tauchrohren evtl. mit Fett zu behandeln (Judy-Butter etc.) Ansonsten Gabel einfach mal einfahren - Ansprechverhalten wird dann auch besser...



BRUNOX!! Das Reizthema schlechthin 

Ich verwende Brunox Deo zur Reinigung der Stauabstreifer und Versiegelung der Tauchrohre an meiner FOX Talas seit Jahren. Schmieren tut aber das ÖL IN der Federgabel! Brunox hat in der Federgabel nichts zu suchen und intakte Staubabstreifer lassen, wenn überhaupt - nur klitzkleine Mengen des Brunox ins Gabelinnere. Viel wichtiger ist was FOX empfiehlt: Das Bike regelmässig für einige Zeit auf den Kopf stellen, damit das Öl durch die geschlitzten Teflonführungsbuchsen von unten nach oben zu den Schaumstoffringen fliessen kann.


----------



## SingleLight (17. Mai 2011)

Das mit dem auf dem Kopf stellen macht Sinn, danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (17. Mai 2011)

Hey Leute,

Ich suche immer noch einen XL-Supertrail-Rahmen !!!

Sollte jemand einen in XL mit RP2-Dämpfer verkaufen wollen dann bitte PM an mich !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## donadi (18. Mai 2011)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Das mit dem auf dem Kopf stellen macht Sinn, danke für den Tipp!



Ja, nur bringen tut es nichts. Ich habe Brunox wie auch Kopfstellen probiert. 

Beides ok und holt das letzte bei Gabeln raus - allerdings hat die MZ44 leider ein anderes Problem das sich nicht dauerhaft lösen lässt - die Beschichtung ist mist. 
Habe auch noch eine Fox 32 RL und Fox 36 Talas als vergleich - die sind auch völlig ohne Brunox oder Kopfstände um welten feinfühliger.
Die schwarze beschichtung fühlt sich auch schon beim drüberstreichen mit dem Finger völlig anders an als die Fox Variante :-(

Aber gut - liegen ja auch in einer Preisliga die Füchse.


----------



## SingleLight (18. Mai 2011)

Mal noch eine doofe Frage von mir, ist die PM Aufnahme hinten für 160 oder 180 ausgelegt? Brauch ich also noch für meine Avid Bremse hinten einen Adapter von 160 auf 185?
Die Adpater von Avid von PM auf PM hinten sind leider nicht so verbreitet.


Viele Grüße
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donadi (18. Mai 2011)

180mm ohne Adapter. 

Wenn du eine 180er (oder 185) Scheibe von Avid hast dann kannst du das ganze ohne Adapter fahren


----------



## Salzstängeli (18. Mai 2011)

donadi schrieb:


> Ja, nur bringen tut es nichts. Ich habe Brunox wie auch Kopfstellen probiert.
> 
> Beides ok und holt das letzte bei Gabeln raus - allerdings hat die MZ44 leider ein anderes Problem das sich nicht dauerhaft lösen lässt - die Beschichtung ist mist.
> Habe auch noch eine Fox 32 RL und Fox 36 Talas als vergleich - die sind auch völlig ohne Brunox oder Kopfstände um welten feinfühliger.
> ...



Marzocchis haben - was ich weiss- erst seit 2010 geschlitzte Laufbuchsen. Ohne Schlitze bringt das auf den Kopf stellen wohl nicht sehr viel.


----------



## donadi (18. Mai 2011)

Salzstängeli schrieb:


> Marzocchis haben - was ich weiss- erst seit 2010 geschlitzte Laufbuchsen. Ohne Schlitze bringt das auf den Kopf stellen wohl nicht sehr viel.




Macht die Sache nicht besser :-(


Also bleibt wohl nur wirklich sich mal die Schaumsstoffringe anzuschauen und da mal ein Depo an Öl zu hinterlassen


----------



## SingleLight (18. Mai 2011)

donadi schrieb:


> 180mm ohne Adapter.
> 
> Wenn du eine 180er (oder 185) Scheibe von Avid hast dann kannst du das ganze ohne Adapter fahren



Super, dann kann ich mir ja die Suche nach den seltenen Adapter sparen, hoffe das war auch schon bei dem 2010er Rahmen so

Gruß
Chris


----------



## donadi (18. Mai 2011)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Super, dann kann ich mir ja die Suche nach den seltenen Adapter sparen, hoffe das war auch schon bei dem 2010er Rahmen so
> 
> Gruß
> Chris



Beim Trailfox schon beim 2009er


----------



## xlouk (18. Mai 2011)

xlouk schrieb:


> Danke für die Info . Den Sag habe ich jetzt nicht genau gemessen, beträgt aber ca. 3cm. Der Luftdruck liegt so bei 4,5 Bar wenn ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung habe (bei meinem schwerGewicht von 85kg). Werde das heute Abend nochmal überprüfen. Müsste aber so in etwa passen.
> 
> Da ich eher eine aufrechte Sitzposition bevorzuge , bleiben die Spacer drin und ich nehme vielleicht nochmal etwas Druck raus.



Luftdruck der Federgabel lag und liegt bei 2,5 bar. 2 würden wahrscheinlich auch noch gehen. Den SAG zu messen, will irgendwie nicht gelingen. Es kommt immer ein anderer Wert raus, liegt aber so zwischen 2,2 und 3 cm.
Tipp für Diejenigen, die den Luftdruck anpassen wollen. Nach dem Pumpen entweder die Pumpe abschrauben oder falls vorhanden, den Hebel an der Pumpe zum Ventil Schließen betätigen, sonst erweitert man das Luftvolumen des Dämpfers durch die angeschlossene Pumpe und beim Probesitzen taucht die Gabel tiefer ein.
Hab die Gabel mit etwas Pflegeöl eingesprüht und jetzt flutscht sie besser. Ein bekannter von mir benutzt ein Mittel mit Teflon und ist zufrieden damit.

Bei niedrigerem Druck entsprechend mehr SAG, müsste man eher Space dazu packen, wenn es ginge. Da bleibt nur ein anderer Vorbau zu montieren. Werde die Geometrie aber vorerst auf mich einwirken lassen. Ist anfürsich ganz ok so.


----------



## xlouk (18. Mai 2011)

Wen es interessiert, hab mal ein paar Bilder vom umgebauten alltagstauglichen TF02 angehängt (siehe auch Beitrag #915). Leider ist man hier auf 60kB pro Bild limitiert. Da sieht man nicht ganz so viel. 
Da ich keine Lust habe den Fahrradcomputer ständig abzunehmen, habe ich den durch einen kleinen Eingriff so befestigt, dass er ohne Werkzeug nicht abgezogen werden kann. Die Meisten werden hier eher die Nase über die Zweckentfremdung des Bikes rümpfen aber falls doch jemand an so einem Umbau Interesse hat, kann ich gerne auf Details eingehen.


----------



## Primus27 (18. Mai 2011)

Bei aller Experimentierfreude, das da kann mir einfach nicht gefallen, sorry. Dafür bieten sich echt andere Rahmen an. Spaß machts bestimmt trotzdem..


----------



## xlouk (18. Mai 2011)

Primus27 schrieb:


> Dafür bieten sich echt andere Rahmen an.



Wirklich, welche? Habe nämlich lange gesucht und nix besseres gefunden. Das besondere an diesem Rahmen ist, dass der hinterbau trotz Mehrgelenkerkonstruktion geschlossen ist, so dass man weniger Probleme hat, ein Schutzblech zu befestigen. Da gibt es extrem wenig Auswahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (18. Mai 2011)

@xlouk: Wenn Du Fotos in Dein IBC-Fotoalbum hoch laden würdest sind größere Fotos möglich. Dort ist Platz für 150MB.

Mir persönlich gefällt Dein alltagstaugliches TF02. Das ist alles gut und sauber gelöst.


----------



## Primus27 (18. Mai 2011)

xlouk schrieb:


> Wirklich, welche? Habe nämlich lange gesucht und nix besseres gefunden. Das besondere an diesem Rahmen ist, dass der hinterbau trotz Mehrgelenkerkonstruktion geschlossen ist, so dass man weniger Probleme hat, ein Schutzblech zu befestigen. Da gibt es extrem wenig Auswahl.



Du hast deine Wahl ja anscheinend sehr überlegt getroffen, mir fallen für solch ein Projekt letztlich auch nur Hardtail-Rahmen á la Cannondale F.. ein und überhaupt: über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich nicht streiten.  Viel Spaß!


----------



## xlouk (18. Mai 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> @xlouk: Wenn Du Fotos in Dein IBC-Fotoalbum hoch laden würdest sind größere Fotos möglich. Dort ist Platz für 150MB.
> 
> Mir persönlich gefällt Dein alltagstaugliches TF02. Das ist alles gut und sauber gelöst.



Danke für den Hinweis. Werde für weitere Bilder das Album nutzen.

Sauber aufgebaut ist es, die Alltagstauglichkeit der zum Teil speziellen Lösungen muss sich noch herausstellen. Bin aber zuversichtlich alle möglicherweise aufkommende Probleme gelöst zu bekommen. Sieht bis jetzt ganz gut aus.

@Primus27, angenehm an dem Bike ist auch das Gewicht. Obwohl das Jekyll mit einem Ausgangsgewicht von 11,4kg um 2 kg leichter war als das BMC, werde ich mit einem Endgewicht von knapp 16kg noch 0,5kg unter dem des Cannondales liegen (mit allem inkl. 85cm Schloss) und dass bei mehr Federweg, besseren Bremsen (SLX Scheibe zu HS33 Felgenbremse) und Kettenschutz.

Den Bremssattel habe ich neu zentriert und der läuft jetzt ohne Schleifgeräusche im unbelasteten Zustand. Beim Bremsen hört man ab einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit ein leichtes Flattergeräusch. Aber das ist wohl typisch für eine gelochte Scheibe mit Wellenprofil. Der Bremswirkung tut es keinen Abbruch. 
Was die Bremswirkung angeht, war ich mit der HS33 sehr zufrieden, nur das Handling beim Rad Ein- und Ausbau war Schrott. Die SLX ist noch bissiger und das Handling leichter. Die SLX Gruppe hat ein Niveau erreicht, wie es früher von der XTR angeboten wurde. Mehr brauchen die allermeisten nicht und für 95% Stadt und ab und zu Feldwege langt das ewig.


----------



## p3bbels (19. Mai 2011)

Also ich muss eingestehen das es zumindest von den Bildern, scheinbar sehr sauber gelöst ist. Ausserdem sehr durchdacht. 
AAAABBBBEEEERRR ich glaube ich habe da ein Träne am Fahrrad gesehen.


----------



## Salzstängeli (19. Mai 2011)

p3bbels schrieb:


> Also ich muss eingestehen das es zumindest von den Bildern, scheinbar sehr sauber gelöst ist. Ausserdem sehr durchdacht.
> AAAABBBBEEEERRR ich glaube ich habe da ein Träne am Fahrrad gesehen.



Er muss dem Trailfox einfach ab und zu ein paar Bordsteinkannten gönnen!


----------



## donadi (19. Mai 2011)

Salzstängeli schrieb:


> Er muss dem Trailfox einfach ab und zu ein paar Bordsteinkannten gönnen!



Da könnte eine neue Sportart draus entstehen - Uphill zum Aldi & Co und dann voll beladen irgendwelche City Treppen Bordsteintrails wieder heim  Dazwischen noch ein paar Wallrides und dicke Drops. Wer dann unterwegs am wenigsten Ware verliert hat gewonnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlouk (19. Mai 2011)

Salzstängeli schrieb:


> Er muss dem Trailfox einfach ab und zu ein paar Bordsteinkannten gönnen!



Bordsteinkannten bekommt es jeden Tag zur Fütterung, noch bevor ich aus der Tiefgarage fahre ist die erste fällig. Das schöne ist, man kann da einfach mit angepaster geschwindigkeit drüber fahren, mit einem Treckingbike undenkenbar. Das würde mächtig scheppern. Die Boardsteinkanten die ich zu nehmen habe reichen bis 20cm. Bei besonderen Anlässen wird auch schon mal eine Treppe downhill geknackt. Die meschanische Belastung für das Material ist dabei durchaus beachtlich. Für mich macht ein MTB auch in der Stadt sehr viel sinn bei den vielen Baustellen und dem teils schlechten Belag und ab und zu bin ich auch Offroad unterwegs.

 One bike fits all terrain sozusagen .


----------



## 4mate (19. Mai 2011)

Das ist ja auch die korrekte Übersetzung von Mountainbike, das eigentlich ATB heißen müßte. 
Der Franzman hat es richtig gemacht, VTT = Vélo tout terrain.


----------



## Denson (25. Mai 2011)

So hab mal drei Fotos in mein Album geladen.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/40281


----------



## Salzstängeli (25. Mai 2011)

Denson schrieb:


> So hab mal drei Fotos in mein Album geladen.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/40281



Schönes Teil. Und wie fährt es sich mit den 150cm hinten und dem recht flachen Lenkwinkel von 66,5?

Habe übrigens beim neuen BMC Supersale von Bikepalast zugriffen und voll ein faules Ei erwischt: Fehlerhaft ausgeriebenes Sattelrohr.







Da die M's schon alle weg sind gibt es auch keinen Ersatz. Vielleicht krieg ich ja ein 2011


----------



## SingleLight (25. Mai 2011)

Mein TrailFox Rahmen war ruck zuck da, alles dabei und alles Tip Top.

Wenn die weiße Gabel da ist, gibt es Bilder. Gruß Chris


----------



## Denson (26. Mai 2011)

Salzstängeli schrieb:


> Schönes Teil. Und wie fährt es sich mit den 150cm hinten und dem recht flachen Lenkwinkel von 66,5?
> ...



Genial! Halt sehr abfahrtsorientiert. Liegt superstabil (u.a. auch dank dem breiten Eastonbar)! Alles in allem ein Traum!


----------



## on any sunday (29. Mai 2011)

So, das Trailfox wird jetzt artgerecht bewegt, siehe oben. Die hintere Federung arbeitet wie sie soll, unauffällig. Mir ist allerdings aufgefallen, das der Fuchs maximal 42 mm Hub frei gibt, ohne Luft kann man ihn komplett kompremieren. Den SAG habe ich schon auf weich eingestellt, ohne Propedal, ändert am maximalen Hub nichts.

Ist das bei den anderen Trailfoxen 01, B.J. 09 genau so oder hat der Dämpfer ein Problem?


----------



## p3bbels (30. Mai 2011)

Hab leider kein TF 01 aus 2009 sondern ein TF02. Deins müsste doch ein 140 mm vorne und hinten sein oder?
Allerdings sind es bei meinem TF02 schon fast die vollen 62 mm die mein Dämpfer bei 120 mm Federweg vorne und hinten freigibt.
Ist aber auch sehr weich bei mir eingestellt (73 Kg Körpergewicht).

Welche Gabel fährst Du vorne und wie zufrieden bist Du.

Gruß aus Mainz


----------



## HackerSchorsch (30. Mai 2011)

donadi schrieb:


> Da könnte eine neue Sportart draus entstehen - Uphill zum Aldi & Co und dann voll beladen irgendwelche City Treppen Bordsteintrails wieder heim  Dazwischen noch ein paar Wallrides und dicke Drops. Wer dann unterwegs am wenigsten Ware verliert hat gewonnen.


 
Doodle Bike


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (30. Mai 2011)

p3bbels schrieb:


> Allerdings sind es bei meinem TF02 schon fast die vollen 62 mm die mein Dämpfer bei 120 mm Federweg vorne und hinten freigibt.



Hääääh wie geht denn das ??? 

62mm Hub ausnutzen wenn der Dämpfer nur einen Hub von 57mm hat !!!???

Das würde ich gerne mal live sehen !! 

Grüße Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HackerSchorsch (30. Mai 2011)

Würd ich auch gerne wissen


----------



## p3bbels (31. Mai 2011)

Da muss ich wohl nochmal messen, bin aber der Meinung 62mm gemessen zu haben. Melde mich heut abend nochmal. Aber bei mir nutzt bis auf 2 -3 mm den kompletten Federweg.


----------



## xlouk (31. Mai 2011)

Hab ein Problem mit dem Einstellen des SLX Schaltwerkes. Oberer und unterer Anschlag sind richtig eingestellt und es gibt am Shifter auch 8 Raststellungen. Zum Justieren bleibt doch nur noch die Verstellung am Seilzug direkt am Ausgang des Shifters. Bekomme es aber trotzdem nicht hin, dass alle Gänge sofort sauber schalten. Entweder ich kann nur 8 Gänge schalten, dafür aber richtig oder alle Neune aber dann rasten einige Gänge nicht gleich ein oder wollen nicht rasten.

Welche Möglichkeit habe ich noch?


----------



## Joe911 (31. Mai 2011)

xlouk schrieb:


> Hab ein Problem mit dem Einstellen des SLX Schaltwerkes. Oberer und unterer Anschlag sind richtig eingestellt und es gibt am Shifter auch 8 Raststellungen. Zum Justieren bleibt doch nur noch die Verstellung am Seilzug direkt am Ausgang des Shifters. Bekomme es aber trotzdem nicht hin, dass alle Gänge sofort sauber schalten. Entweder ich kann nur 8 Gänge schalten, dafür aber richtig oder alle Neune aber dann rasten einige Gänge nicht gleich ein oder wollen nicht rasten.
> 
> Welche Möglichkeit habe ich noch?



--> Am besten im richtigen Subforum posten, dort wird Dir sicher gerne geholfen (Schaltung/Antrieb)! 

Das gehört nicht zu BMC...


----------



## on any sunday (31. Mai 2011)

p3bbels schrieb:


> Hab leider kein TF 01 aus 2009 sondern ein TF02. Deins müsste doch ein 140 mm vorne und hinten sein oder?
> Allerdings sind es bei meinem TF02 schon fast die vollen 62 mm die mein Dämpfer bei 120 mm Federweg vorne und hinten freigibt.
> Ist aber auch sehr weich bei mir eingestellt (73 Kg Körpergewicht).
> 
> ...



Jau, sollten eigentlich 140 mm sein, wir bewegen uns in der selben Gewichtsklasse. Noch mehr Sag wäre mir zu weich, sind jetzt schon 35 Prozent.

Ist eine Manitou Minute mit 140 mm, fahre schon seit Jahren Manitou Gabeln, Dämpfung gut einstellbar, leicht, öfters zum Schnäppchenpreis zu bekommen, z. B. bei Chainreactioncycle oder CNC in Hamburg.


----------



## p3bbels (31. Mai 2011)

Ja sorry,

hab mich da irgendwie vermessen. Sind nicht 62 sondern 57mm was der Dämpfer macht.
Ausserdem macht er auch di Hauptarbeit so bis 50mm und nur ganz selten gehts bis vor die Grenze.

Nächste mal messe ich besser 2 mal


----------



## HackerSchorsch (3. Juni 2011)




----------



## HackerSchorsch (3. Juni 2011)

Dies Woche den Fox auf 140mm umgebaut.
Gestern in Stromberg gestestet - geht ab!
Danke an Hottes Laden - den BMC Händler meines Vertrauens!
Bild siehe mein Album...


----------



## xlouk (3. Juni 2011)

Hab mal ein par hochauflösende Fotos von meiner City Version des TF02 ins Fotoalbum geladen. Wen's interessiert...

Der Umbau ist weitgehend abgeschlossen, die Kabelverlegung wird noch mal etwas schöner ausgeführt und das war es dann.

Den Luftdruck der Bomber 44 TST2 Gabel habe ich auf 3 Bar erhöht. Laut Bedienungsanleitung (http://www.marzocchi.com/template/d...=1561&IdFolder=113&idMY=56330&IdOggetto=56388) soll der Luftdruck bei einem Fahrergewicht von 70-90kG zwischen 2,5-3,5 Bar eingestellt werden und ich bringe 85kG auf die Wage. Das Ansprechverhalten bei kleinen unebenheiten überzeugt mich noch nicht ganz, vielleicht wird es nach dem Einfahren besser. An die Headshock vom Cannondale wird die Bomber aber wohl nicht rannkommen.

Das Problem mit dem Schaltwerkeinstellen habe ich auch hinbekommen. Im Wesentlichen war mit der dritten Schraube am Schaltwerk die Kettenführung viel Dichter an die Kasette zu legen, womit das Schalten quasi erzwungen wird. Wahrscheinlich müssen aber noch 1-2 Kettenglieder raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buja (4. Juni 2011)

xlouk schrieb:


> Hab mal ein par hochauflösende Fotos von meiner City Version des TF02 ins Fotoalbum geladen. Wen's interessiert...
> 
> Der Umbau ist weitgehend abgeschlossen, die Kabelverlegung wird noch mal etwas schöner ausgeführt und das war es dann.
> 
> ...



Ab damit in ein City-Bike-Forum bitte.


----------



## xlouk (4. Juni 2011)

buja schrieb:


> Ab damit in ein City-Bike-Forum bitte.


 
Wozu, am TF02 befinden sich zum größten Teil immer noch die Originalteile. Es sind nur einige dazugekommen. Da haben viele mehr umgebaut. Und der Bereich Tech Talk ist nicht spezifisch für's MTB, im Gegensatz dazu ist dieser Thread dem BMC gewidmelt, wo das vorgestellte absolut hingehört. Wenn ich mit anderen über die Federgabelabstimmung diskutiere, bin ich im Citybike Forum deplatziert. Da wird kaum jemand eine Bomber 44 an seinem 28 Zoller montiert haben und eine SLX Ausstattung hat man dort auch weniger. Die Besonderheiten dieser speziellen Hinterbaukonstruktion kann man ohnehin nur in einem BMC Thread diskutieren.

Werde hier aber eh nicht allzuviel schreiben, da fahre ich lieber Rad.
Wollte noch mit 2 Bilder der Nachwelt dokumentieren, wo der Umwerfer am Hinterbau aufschlägt (sehr BMC TF02 spezifisch) und dann bin ich vorerst thematisch durch.


----------



## 4mate (4. Juni 2011)

@xlouk: Mir gefällt Dein BMC weil Du zeigst was alles möglich ist mit einem MTB.


Typen wie buja einfach ignorieren. 
Solche sind mit Scheuklappen unterwegs und leiden zudem meist noch zusätzlich unter Testosteronvergiftung.


----------



## xlouk (4. Juni 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> @xlouk: Mir gefällt Dein BMC weil Du zeigst was alles möglich ist mit einem MTB.


 
Danke für den Zuspruch.

Nachfolgend noch die Bilder vom aufschlagenden Umwerfer auf die Strebe.
Beim mittleren Kettenblatt hätte die Mulde in der Strebe fast gereicht. Auf den letzten ca. 5mm schlägt der Umwerfer auf:






Bei eingelegtem kleinen Kettenblatt erfolgt der Touchdown merklich früher (siehe Restdämpferweg im Bild).






Normalerweise nutzt man das kleine Kettenblatt zum Berghochfahren, dabei braucht man im allgemeinen kaum Federweg und für den Aufschlag beim mittleren Blatt muß man über 90% des Federwegs in Bewegung bringen, was auch nicht mit einem kleinen Hüpfer zu erreichen ist. 
Nur im Falle das der Dämpfer defekt ist oder aus welchen Gründen auch immer zuwenig Druck hat, sollte man im Hinterkopf behalten, das der Umwerfer auf der Schwinge aufsetzen könnte und dies im Auge behalten. Als Lösung bietet sich wie hier schon von Salzstängeli geschrieben, ein Austausch des Umwerfers gegen ein Modell von SRAM (X9) an.

Verlinkt sind Bilder in höherer Auflösung.


----------



## Jackbeth (4. Juni 2011)

xlouk schrieb:


> Normalerweise nutzt man das kleine Kettenblatt zum Berghochfahren und dabei braucht man im allgemeinen kaum Federweg und für den Aufschlag beim mittleren Blatt muß man über 90% des Federwegs in Bewegung bringen, was man auch nicht mit einem kleinen Hüpfer erreicht.
> Nur im Falle das der Dämpfer defekt ist oder aus welchen Gründen auch immer zuwenig Druck hat, sollte man im Hinterkopf behalten, das der Umwerfer auf der Schwinge aufsetzen könnte und dies im Auge behalten.



Oder man beschwert sich bei BMC und bekommt einen passenden X9-Umwerfer kostenlos zugeschickt.


----------



## buja (4. Juni 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> @xlouk: Mir gefällt Dein BMC weil Du zeigst was alles möglich ist mit einem MTB.
> 
> 
> Typen wie buja einfach ignorieren.
> Solche sind mit Scheuklappen unterwegs und leiden zudem meist noch zusätzlich unter Testosteronvergiftung.



@xlouk:
Schon mal was von freier Meinungsäußerung gehört? Kennen wir uns oder wie kommst Du auf deine respektlosen Vermutungen? Testosteronvergiftung! Tja Sherlock Holmes, Du weißt doch nicht mal, ob ich männlich oder weiblich bin - Oder kannst Du das durch deine Scheuklappen hindurch erkennen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlouk (4. Juni 2011)

@buju,
tja, Sherlock Holmes wäre sicher nicht entgangen wäre das geschrieben hat, ich war es nicht. Aber vielleicht hat der Schreiber in einem Anfall freier Meinungsäusserung bloss seinen Unmut dem Adressaten wegen seiner Haltung einen gleich aus dem Thread zu kompletieren, zum Ausdruck bringen wollen.
Aber wir wollen mal keinen Elefanten aus einer Mücke Zaudern .


----------



## Marec_S (5. Juni 2011)

Jackbeth schrieb:


> Oder man beschwert sich bei BMC und bekommt einen passenden X9-Umwerfer kostenlos zugeschickt.



Die müssen jetzt auch sparen! Ich warte bis heute immer noch auf den zugesagten passenden Umwerfer von BMC.


----------



## buja (5. Juni 2011)

Marec_S schrieb:


> Die müssen jetzt auch sparen! Ich warte bis heute immer noch auf den zugesagten passenden Umwerfer von BMC.



Servus Marec_S,

Ich hab mir vor 2 Wochen den Trailfox TF01 Rahmen von 2010 mit den Komponenten von meinem alten Enduro (Fox 36 Talas mit 150mm Federweg) aufgebaut. Als Umwerfer hab ich den Deore FD-M590 verwendet, im Glauben, daß das Umwerferproblem bei den 2010er Rahmen behoben wurde ->> Leider Falsch! Obwohl für den 2010er auf der BMC-Seite ein Shimano XT-Umwerfer angegeben wurde. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn. Es war Samstag 20:15, als ich die Teile am Rahmen hatte und ich wollte am Sonntag biken. Es gab nur die zwei Wahlmöglichkeiten: Nicht Biken und Umwerfer umtauschen am Montag oder Basteln und Biken am Sonntag und damit nur eine Wahl: BASTELN! Ich hab von dem Bereich des Umwerfers, der am Rahmen anschlägt ca. 3mm weggeschliffen. Aber Achtung, mit Feile geht da nix, das ist kein 0815-Blech. Das Verbindungsstück, daß ich abgeschliffen habe, hat jetzt noch eine Breite von 3mm. Die Dicke des Teils war und ist 1,9mm. Die Kette kommt mit dem Teil nur in Verbindung, wenn man auf dem kleinsten Kettenblatt und den kleinsten 3 Ritzeln fährt, was ich nicht tue. Davon wird übrigens auch in der Bedienungsanleitung von Shimano abgeraten. Ich sehe für meine "Lösung" daher keine Probleme. 

Hier noch ein Foto von der Aktion:

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/8/9/2/7/0/_/original/Trailfox_Umwerfer.jpg


----------



## buja (5. Juni 2011)

xlouk schrieb:


> @buju,
> tja, Sherlock Holmes wäre sicher nicht entgangen wäre das geschrieben hat, ich war es nicht. Aber vielleicht hat der Schreiber in einem Anfall freier Meinungsäusserung bloss seinen Unmut dem Adressaten wegen seiner Haltung einen gleich aus dem Thread zu kompletieren, zum Ausdruck bringen wollen.
> Aber wir wollen mal keinen Elefanten aus einer Mücke Zaudern .



@xlouk:
sorry, hab mich in der Adressierung vertan. Gemeint war "der verlorene Prinz" @4mate. Bin ja schließlich auch kein Sherlock Holmes, wohl eher Dr. Watson. Hab auch nix gegen deinen Umbau und find ihn ziemlich "abgefahren" - im positiven Sinn. Da ich nicht wußte, daß es dafür keine passenden City-Bike-Foren gibt, wollte ich dich nicht zum Vertriebenen und Heimatlosen machen. Ich biete Dir also die Friedenspfeife an  Die Frage ist: Wirst Du inhalieren ????


----------



## Marec_S (5. Juni 2011)

buja schrieb:


> Servus Marec_S,
> 
> Ich hab mir vor 2 Wochen den Trailfox TF01 Rahmen von 2010 mit den Komponenten von meinem alten Enduro (Fox 36 Talas mit 150mm Federweg) aufgebaut. Als Umwerfer hab ich den Deore FD-M590 verwendet, im Glauben, daß das Umwerferproblem bei den 2010er Rahmen behoben wurde ->> Leider Falsch! Obwohl für den 2010er auf der BMC-Seite ein Shimano XT-Umwerfer angegeben wurde. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn. Es war Samstag 20:15, als ich die Teile am Rahmen hatte und ich wollte am Sonntag biken. Es gab nur die zwei Wahlmöglichkeiten: Nicht Biken und Umwerfer umtauschen am Montag oder Basteln und Biken am Sonntag und damit nur eine Wahl: BASTELN! Ich hab von dem Bereich des Umwerfers, der am Rahmen anschlägt ca. 3mm weggeschliffen. Aber Achtung, mit Feile geht da nix, das ist kein 0815-Blech. Das Verbindungsstück, daß ich abgeschliffen habe, hat jetzt noch eine Breite von 3mm. Die Dicke des Teils war und ist 1,9mm. Die Kette kommt mit dem Teil nur in Verbindung, wenn man auf dem kleinsten Kettenblatt und den kleinsten 3 Ritzeln fährt, was ich nicht tue. Davon wird übrigens auch in der Bedienungsanleitung von Shimano abgeraten. Ich sehe für meine "Lösung" daher keine Probleme.
> 
> ...



Bei mir war das zeitlich nicht so dringlich, deshalb habe ich mir dann günstig nen Sram X9 Umwerfer gekauft. Das basteln (Material wegnehmen) wäre auch möglich gewesen, aber dazu verfüge ich nicht über entsprechende Werkzeuge (Feile na klar schon) und somit wäre das kostenseitig wohl in ähnliche Dimensionen, wie der Umwerfer abgedriftet.


----------



## xlouk (5. Juni 2011)

buja schrieb:


> @xlouk:
> Ich biete Dir also die Friedenspfeife an  Die Frage ist: Wirst Du inhalieren ????


 
Das weniger, bin Nichtraucher. Nehme das Friedensangebot aber an.

Zum Umwerfer: Der Gedanke ein Stück wegzufeilen ist mir auch gekommen, habe mich das aber wegen der Stabilität nicht getraut. Das das Material sehr hart ist, wusst ich aber. Das merkt man schon, wenn man versucht am Blech etwas zu Zerren.

Zum Bearbeiten solcher Fälle hat sich bei mir ein Minidrill mit kleiner Flexscheibe bewehrt. Das schnippelt auch durch VA Stahl durch wenn es sein muss, geht recht schnell und ist nicht schweisstreibend. Dank Deines Bildes sieht man, wieviel Material übrig bleibt. Müsste eigentlich noch stabil genug sein. Mal schauen, eventuell werde ich das nachvollziehen.


----------



## buja (5. Juni 2011)

xlouk schrieb:


> Das weniger, bin Nichtraucher. Nehme das Friedensangebot aber an.
> 
> Zum Umwerfer: Der Gedanke ein Stück wegzufeilen ist mir auch gekommen, habe mich das aber wegen der Stabilität nicht getraut. Das das Material sehr hart ist, wusst ich aber. Das merkt man schon, wenn man versucht am Blech etwas zu Zerren.
> 
> Zum Bearbeiten solcher Fälle hat sich bei mir ein Minidrill mit kleiner Flexscheibe bewehrt. Das schnippelt auch durch VA Stahl durch wenn es sein muss, geht recht schnell und ist nicht schweisstreibend. Dank Deines Bildes sieht man, wieviel Material übrig bleibt. Müsste eigentlich noch stabil genug sein. Mal schauen, eventuell werde ich das nachvollziehen.



Das Verbindungsstück dient nur als Abstandhalter und hat keine großen Kräfte aufzunehmen. Da das Material wirklich SEHR fest ist sehe ich keine Stabilitätsprobleme. Mit der Feile habe ich nach ein paar Minuten nur einige feine Partikel runterbekommen, nicht mal Späne. Mein Nachbar hat eine Schleifmaschine mit Scheiben. Damit hat's dann funktioniert.


----------



## Seag (7. Juni 2011)

Also ich habe mir Mitte/Ende letzten Jahres auf der Basis des Trailfox 03 (2009er) Rahmens ein Bike aufgebaut, musste aber feststellen das mir die 120mm Federweg letztendlich doch zu wenig sind da ich doch eher härtere Trails fahre. Trotz des guten Fahrwerks fehlen dem Trailfox mit 120mm dann eben doch etwas die Reserven in rauem Gelände.
Wer also noch einen Trailfox 03 Rahmen mit 120mm sucht, ich tausche gernen gegen einen Rahmen mit 140/150mm Federweg. Gefahren hab ich das bike, bedingt durch den Federweg, kaum max. 5 Touren im Schwarzwald.

Bis ich also einen passenden Rahmen für Touren gefunden habe bleibts bei Freeride.

(Edit: die Rahmengröße ist M (48cm))


----------



## BePe (8. Juni 2011)

Moin an di BMC Gemeinde!

Ich habe mir vorgenommen von meinen Spark RC Marathonbike auf ein Allmauntainfully zu wechseln.

Dabei habe ich mich ziemlich schnell in das 2011 Alu TF01 verliebt!

Grund dafür ist das ich viel Zeit in Südtirol verbringe und hier auf den Geschmack gekommen bin Trails zu shredden und das auch mit leichten Drops.

Jetzt habe ich das Bild des gebrochenen/gerissenen Rahmens gesehen.
Sollte das für mich ein grund sein das Rad nicht zu kaufen?
Oder ist es eine sache mit der man auch bei allen anderen rechnen muss und einfach mit der möglichkeit von solch einem defekt leben?

Ich hatte auch schonmal einen Bruch an einem Stevens alubike was schnell und kulant gewechselt wurde.Danach war ich mit dem rad noch eine ganze zeit glücklich.


----------



## SingleLight (8. Juni 2011)

welches Bild? gibt es davon mehrere? Oder war das eine Ausnahme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BePe (8. Juni 2011)

Es ist Post nr. 856

Und es kommt in dem Threat nur einmal vor.

Leider wird auch nicht beschrieben wobei genau dies zustande kam!


----------



## amg 2 (14. Juni 2011)

kann mir bitte einer sagen welche dämpferbuchsen ich für ein fourstroke 2009er modell mit einem fox rp2 brauche.

danke


----------



## Iond (14. Juni 2011)

22,2mm oben und unten


----------



## amg 2 (16. Juni 2011)

8mm oder 6 mm??

wo am besten bestellen ?

danke


----------



## xp3 (19. Juni 2011)

amg 2 schrieb:


> 8mm oder 6 mm??
> 
> wo am besten bestellen ?
> 
> danke





z.B. hier oder auch hier (diese habe ich gekauft)

Sonnst setze ich voraus 8mm...


----------



## Joe911 (21. Juni 2011)

Welcher Dämpfer harmoniert mit dem BMC VPP-Hinterbau (speziell: TF03 2009) besser - DTSwiss XM180 oder Fox RP2 Factory Tuned?

Hat hier zu diesem Thema jemand Vergleichsmöglichkeiten? 

PS: Entgegen eines früheren Beitrags geht's nicht um Leichtgewicht, sondern 90kg bei Rahmengr. L.


----------



## TenBingham (21. Juni 2011)

Hi,
als Abwechslung zu den ganzen Füchsen mal ein Superstroke. 







Superstroke '07 in M (19'') mit 130/150 mm
Rock Shox Pearl 3.1 216/65 mm
Fox Talas RLC 100-140 mm Steckachse
XT Schaltung
Magura Louise 180 mm
vorne DT Swiss X1800, hinten XT Nabe mit Mavic EN521
Kindshock KS900i remote
satte 14 kg 

Der Rahmen ist neu und war als Ersatz für meinen alten AM gedacht. Ich wollte alle Teile übernehmen können. Ist daher nur ein Kompromiss. Mit einem 56er OR grenzwertig kurz / kompakt und Hinterbau und Wippe sind ein bisschen - nun äh, sagen wir mal - rustikal. Aber die Verarbeitung sehr aufwändig und gediegen. 







Dämpfereinstellung muss natürlich noch optimiert werden. Aber bisher ein sehr angenehmes Fahren. Plush  sagt man wohl dazu. Macht mächtig Spaß. Draufhalten und gut. Wobei bisher der Hub nicht vollständig genutzt wird. Und (leider) spürbarer Pedalrückschlag in den kleinen Gängen.

Grüße aus Dortmund


----------



## Dusty1 (21. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

könnt ihr mir vl ein paar Vorschläge für einen Flaschenhalter am Trailfox 02 (2009) in M geben? Mein Halter den ich jetzt habe sitzt Bauart bedingt zu weit unten so dass ich nicht mehr richtig an den Propedal Hebel drannkomme, bzw die Flasche am Dämpfer aufliegt. (Sollte möglichst leicht, billig und für härtere Abfahrten geeignet sein) 

danke

lg


----------



## Joe911 (22. Juni 2011)

Joe911 schrieb:


> Welcher Dämpfer harmoniert mit dem BMC VPP-Hinterbau (speziell: TF03 2009) besser - DTSwiss XM180 oder Fox RP2 Factory Tuned?
> 
> Hat hier zu diesem Thema jemand Vergleichsmöglichkeiten?
> 
> PS: Entgegen eines früheren Beitrags geht's nicht um Leichtgewicht, sondern 90kg bei Rahmengr. L.



Keiner!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (22. Juni 2011)

Hier geht es um *BMC*, nicht um *BMW*


----------



## Joe911 (22. Juni 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> Hier geht es um *BMC*, nicht um *BMW*



Danke für den Hinweis, war aber ein Tippfehler...

(ein BMW Trailfox gibt's aber IMHO nicht - insofern für den geneigten Leser doch zu verstehen  )


----------



## GArock (25. Juni 2011)

Hier ist mein neues Spielzeug..ich befürchte so sauber bleibt es nicht lang..


----------



## Sandy UK (25. Juni 2011)

Sieht Interessant aus. Weiß nur nicht ob ich gut oder hässlich finde soll.
Die weissbandreifen haben was. Rot elox find ich auch nett.
Aber trotzdem ne komische Mischung mit den Farben.
Weiss/Schwarz ist ja ok, aber das rot elox beißt sich mit den blauen decals an der Gabel bzw. mit dem Orange am Rahmen/Reifen.
Bzw. auch die XTR Kurbel mit dem Redwin X.0 Schaltwerk.

Technisch finde ich es 1A, allerdings bin ich optisch hin und her gerissen. 
Glaube ohne die Roten elox teile wäre es stimmiger.

Aber ist nur meine Meinung. Trotz allem sehr schönes Rad.

Lg
Sandy


----------



## xp3 (26. Juni 2011)

OMFG...

Funktionell gut, sonnst aber hässlich.


----------



## GArock (26. Juni 2011)

gut das man sich über Geschmack nicht streiten kann.


Meinungen sind wie A****löcher jeder hat eine..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p3bbels (26. Juni 2011)

Hallo GArock,

Welchen Einsatzbereich machst Du mit dem Bike?

Ansonsten cooles Bike mit schicken Parts. Die Reifen erinnern mich irgenwie immer an Oldtimer-Cars


----------



## uphillking (26. Juni 2011)

Sieht aus wie Teile-Verwertung oder Einkauf bei Rudi's Reste-Rampe.
Brrrrrr.... :-(


----------



## SingleLight (26. Juni 2011)

Meins ist seit Mittwoch fertig und durfte dann auch schon 4 mal ran. Funktionieren tut schon alles ganz gut.





Hoffe nun werde ich hier nicht ganz fertig gemacht

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Kaltumformer (27. Juni 2011)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Hoffe nun werde ich hier nicht ganz fertig gemacht



Was hast du denn vorne für einen Reifen (Größe?) montiert?


----------



## SingleLight (27. Juni 2011)

Advantage 2.25, wenn der kak Ardent 2.25 hinten runter ist kommt der da auch drauf.


----------



## xp3 (27. Juni 2011)

GArock schrieb:


> gut das man sich über Geschmack nicht streiten kann.
> 
> 
> Meinungen sind wie A****löcher jeder hat eine..



Genau

Jedenfalls hast du einziges Rad...


----------



## Joe911 (1. Juli 2011)

Wie seht Ihr das mit der minimalen Einstecktiefe der Sattelstütze?

Bei mir liegt mit 400mm Stütze das Ende der Stütze knapp über dem unteren Skelettknoten. Ich konnte seitens BMC nichts Offizielles finden.


----------



## 4mate (1. Juli 2011)

Faustregel, gilt für alle Marken und Rahmen: 
Gemessen an  Unterkante Oberrohr sollte eine Sattelstütze mindestens 10cm 
(15 sind natürlich besser als 10) darüber hinaus in das Sattelrohr hineinreichen


----------



## amg 2 (4. Juli 2011)

so , nachdem ich mir schon ein bmc im frühjahr aufgebaut habe , habe ich noch eins für einer bekannten aufgebaut.

gerade fertig geworden , ich weis die reifen sind nicht richtig ausgerichtet. (kommt noch )

so wie es da steht hat
 es ca. 1000 gekostet.








[/URL][/IMG]



und das ist meins.......







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Amok22 (6. Juli 2011)

Hallo kann mir jemand helfen möchte mir einen neuen Rahmen aufbauen einen BMC SUPERSTROKE 01 weiß aber nicht welchen steuersatz man da einbaut es muss ein 1 1/8 sein .Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen wäre echt super. Also ich meine ob da ein semi oder voll integrierter reinkommt vieleicht könnt ihr mir ja auch einen empfehlem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TenBingham (7. Juli 2011)

Amok22 schrieb:


> Hallo kann mir jemand helfen möchte mir einen neuen Rahmen aufbauen einen BMC SUPERSTROKE 01 weiß aber nicht welchen steuersatz man da einbaut es muss ein 1 1/8 sein .Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen wäre echt super. Also ich meine ob da ein semi oder voll integrierter reinkommt vieleicht könnt ihr mir ja auch einen empfehlem



Hi,
semi-integriert. Habe auch gerade ein Superstroke fertig gemacht. Original ausgeliefert ist ein FSA (ich meine ZS-3 oder so). Baut mir aber zu hoch. Habe jetzt einen Syncros genommen, den ich noch hatte. Bilder auf der vorhergehenden Seite. Ist ein netter Rahmen. 
Viel Spaß beim Aufbau


----------



## donadi (8. Juli 2011)

Dustball1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> könnt ihr mir vl ein paar Vorschläge für einen Flaschenhalter am Trailfox 02 (2009) in M geben? Mein Halter den ich jetzt habe sitzt Bauart bedingt zu weit unten so dass ich nicht mehr richtig an den Propedal Hebel drannkomme, bzw die Flasche am Dämpfer aufliegt. (Sollte möglichst leicht, billig und für härtere Abfahrten geeignet sein)
> 
> ...








So was da - kost 3 EUR oder so. Hab ich an meinem TF 02 2009 auch drin.


----------



## Ivonnche (26. Juli 2011)

So dann stelle ich  mal mein Supertrail vor. Ich hatte ein Bike zusätzlich noch mal gesucht und in dieses in ebay entdeckt. Wurde nur 1 mal gefahren. Leider kam ich noch nicht dazu es zu testen, aber am Wochenende werde ich es ausgiebig auf dem Stromberg Trail fahren. Liebe Grüße Ivonne

URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/941616]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## donadi (26. Juli 2011)

Sauber!

Auf den Bock bin ich schon eine Weile scharf. Leider selten in "S"


----------



## Sandy UK (27. Juli 2011)

Ah sehr schön. BMC Familienzuwachs. 
Und dann auch noch bei mir um die Ecke. 
Schönes Rad. Was für Felgen sind das?

Grüße
Sandy


----------



## donadi (27. Juli 2011)

Sollten Alexrims SX44 sein


----------



## Ivonnche (27. Juli 2011)

donadi schrieb:


> Sollten Alexrims SX44 sein


 
Stimmt


----------



## Ivonnche (27. Juli 2011)

Snady schrieb:


> Ah sehr schön. BMC Familienzuwachs.
> Und dann auch noch bei mir um die Ecke.
> Schönes Rad. Was für Felgen sind das?
> 
> ...


 

Da können wir ja mal einen Familienausflug machen


----------



## p3bbels (27. Juli 2011)

Na dann, 
Gratulation,

ich würde mir auch gerne ein Supertrail zulegen (bin aber mit meinem Trailfox 02 sehr zufrieden). Also berichte mal nach deinem Besuch in Stromberg wie zufrieden Du bist, auch beim Bergauffahren vom Wippen her. Hast Du dein Bike mal komplett gewogen?

Sehr schönes Bike und viel Spass in Stromberg, finds ziemlich gut dort. Komme aus Mainz und werde demnächst bestimmt auch mal wieder hinfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (27. Juli 2011)

p3bbels schrieb:


> ich würde mir auch gerne ein Supertrail zulegen (bin aber mit meinem Trailfox 02 sehr zufrieden).



Na dann viel Spaß beim suchen nach einem Supertrail die sind nämlich nicht mehr lieferbar !!!

Ich suche schon länger eines in "XL" nachdem ich mein "L" verkauft habe weil es mir zu klein war !

In kleineren Größen ist da höchstens ab und zu mal was bei EBAY oder im Bikemarkt zu finden !

zum Wippen : Beim Supertrail wippt genauso nix wie beim Trailfox oder den anderen VPP-Modellen von BMC !
Einfach genial !


----------



## p3bbels (27. Juli 2011)

Ich fahre das Trailfox in M, Supertrail dann auch in M oder in L oder bist Du einfach so groß Big-Uphill-L wie in der Signatur


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (27. Juli 2011)

p3bbels schrieb:


> Ich fahre das Trailfox in M, Supertrail dann auch in M oder in L oder bist Du einfach so groß Big-Uphill-L wie in der Signatur



Hi,

Wahrscheinlich wirst du das Supertrail in der gleichen Rahmengröße nehmen müssen 
da beide Rahmen ziemlich die gleiche Rahmenform und Geometrie haben !

Einfach mal nach der Oberrohrlänge vergleichen !
Es sein denn dein Trailfox hat für deine Beinlänge schon eine etwas zu 
hohe Überstandshöhe dann den Rahmen eher etwas kleiner kaufen !?

Die BMC-Rahmen fallen durch Ihre nicht sehr stark abfallenden Oberrohre immer etwas größer aus !
Aber das wurde hier schon oft genug diskutiert !

Zu mir : Ich bin 1,98m mit einer Schrittlänge von ca. 100cm !!!


----------



## Ivonnche (27. Juli 2011)

p3bbels schrieb:


> Na dann,
> Gratulation,
> 
> ich würde mir auch gerne ein Supertrail zulegen (bin aber mit meinem Trailfox 02 sehr zufrieden). Also berichte mal nach deinem Besuch in Stromberg wie zufrieden Du bist, auch beim Bergauffahren vom Wippen her. Hast Du dein Bike mal komplett gewogen?
> ...



Ne gewogen habe ich es nicht, aber leicht ist nicht gerade. In Stromberg habe ich ab und an mal mitgeholfen. Ist ne super Truppe dort. Gebaut wird jetzt auch wieder weiter mit einem neuen Stück.


----------



## cimmerier (27. Juli 2011)

Hallöle,


zum Wippen : Beim Supertrail wippt genauso nix wie beim Trailfox oder den anderen VPP-Modellen von BMC !
Einfach genial ![/QUOTE]

...kann ich so nicht stehen lassen, habe ein Trailfox TF03 und ein Supertrail ST02 und während man beim Trailfox echt nix merkt, ist beim ST etwas zu spüren (was aber mit ProPedal ON ebenso gänzlich verschwunden ist). :-D

Grüsserlinge

Stefan


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (27. Juli 2011)

cimmerier schrieb:


> ...kann ich so nicht stehen lassen, habe ein Trailfox TF03 und ein Supertrail ST02 und während man beim Trailfox echt nix merkt, ist beim ST etwas zu spüren (was aber mit ProPedal ON ebenso gänzlich verschwunden ist). :-D



Natürlich macht Bergauf der Propedalhebel absolut Sinn aber davon ging ich auch aus ! 

Ich stelle immer wieder fest das viele Biker viel zu wenig der vielen Hebel benutzen die am Bike so vorhanden sind !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivonnche (28. Juli 2011)

Na dann bin ich mal am Wochenende gespannt, wenn ich hoch kurbele wie das so funktioniert ))


----------



## aZjdY (28. Juli 2011)

Hier ist mein Supertrail

Wer möchte es kaufen, werd es einfach nicht los 

Ich fahre kein Rad mehr und es steht nur noch rum...


----------



## RnR Dude (31. Juli 2011)

Ich habe mal eine Frage an die Speedfox/Trailfox 02 Piloten. Und zwar mich interessieren, welche Rahmengröße ihr bei welcher Körpergröße und Schrittlänge fahrt.
Hintergrund ist, dass ich einen neuen Rahmen suche und den Speedfox Rahmen ins Auge gefasst habe. Der Rahmen soll ja von der Geometrie wie der TF 02 sein. Momentan fahre ich ein Radon Fully in 18 Zoll (583mm horizontale Oberrohrlänge mit 90mm Vorbau). Mein Händler meint jedoch, dass mir (182cm groß, 88cm Schrittlänge) mein aktueller Rahmen eine, wenn nicht zwei Nummern zu klein ist. Also würde ich zum Speedfox Rahmen in L tendieren. Allerdings wird im Speedfox Test der Ride dazu geraten, das Rad kleiner als vorgegeben zu fahren.


----------



## Marec_S (1. August 2011)

RnR Dude schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage an die Speedfox/Trailfox 02 Piloten. Und zwar mich interessieren, welche Rahmengröße ihr bei welcher Körpergröße und Schrittlänge fahrt.
> Hintergrund ist, dass ich einen neuen Rahmen suche und den Speedfox Rahmen ins Auge gefasst habe. Der Rahmen soll ja von der Geometrie wie der TF 02 sein. Momentan fahre ich ein Radon Fully in 18 Zoll (583mm horizontale Oberrohrlänge mit 90mm Vorbau). Mein Händler meint jedoch, dass mir (182cm groß, 88cm Schrittlänge) mein aktueller Rahmen eine, wenn nicht zwei Nummern zu klein ist. Also würde ich zum Speedfox Rahmen in L tendieren. Allerdings wird im Speedfox Test der Ride dazu geraten, das Rad kleiner als vorgegeben zu fahren.



Für die Maße passt der Trailfox02 (2009er Modell) besser in Größe M. Habe den in M bei ca. 185cm und Schrittlänge etwa ähnlich, wie Deine. Mir passt der so als M, hatte damals auch in Größe L probiert, aber fühlte sich unhandlicher an.
Dürfte sich dann evtl. auch so 1:1 aufs Speedfox übertragen lassen.


----------



## Joe911 (1. August 2011)

Nachdem Du eher ein "Sitz-Zwerg" zu sein scheinst, würde ich auch zu "M" raten. 

Ich fahre mit 190cm/SL=89 einen Rahmen in "L" und der paßt exakt. In Deinem Fall wäre das Oberrohr bei "L" zu lang.


----------



## lorenzp (2. August 2011)

Ich bin 184 und habe ein tf02 in L. Das ist der größte L Rahmen den ich bisher hatte. Das Teil fährt sich schön ruhig, aber wendig ist was anderes. Deswegen denke ich dass die mit einem M am besten bedient bist. 
Grüße
Lo


----------



## on any sunday (2. August 2011)

Ich bin 1.80 m groß, fahre ein Trailfox in M und das dürfte nicht größer sein. Die Maßangaben bei BMC liegen im Vergleich zu meinen anderen Rädern im hohen Bereich.


----------



## Salzstängeli (6. August 2011)

So, wie gehts der BMC/Trailfox Gemeinde denn so? Wie seit ihr denn so zufrieden mit euren Füchsen? Aus irgend einem Grund habe ich trotz Abonnement schon lange keine Benachrichtigung mehr erhalten.

Der Sommer lässt zwar sehr zu wünschen übrig aber mit meinem Trailfox bin ich sehr zufrieden. Musste zwar den Dämpfer ziemlich bald nach Inbetriebnahme aufmachen und neu fetten und die obere Dämpferbuchse habe ich auch schon getauscht. Die findet man übrigens günstig auf ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.ch/10X-FOX-SHOCK-BUSHES-DP4-Performance-Fox-shock-Bush-/130534980147?pt=UK_sportsleisure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item1e647dba33#ht_2932wt_1139

Ansonsten läuft der Fuchs tip top.


----------



## Sandy UK (6. August 2011)

Kann das nur bestätigen, mein Fuchs läuft und läuft und läuft.
Bin gerade erst eine Woche am Gardasee damit gewesen.

Selbst auf den Freeride & Downhill Strecken da hat das Fahrwerk alles wunderbar weg gesteckt.  
War echt klasse.


----------



## Bulli22 (7. August 2011)

Bei mir auch alles bestens - 2 Wochen Trient (nördlich vom Gradasee und südlich von Südtirol) 

Buchsenwechsel nach knapp 400km, bin auf wingover's Buchsen umgestiegen, die nun schon gute 800km mitmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RnR Dude (8. August 2011)

Vielen Dank an die Speedfox/Trailfox 02 Piloten für die Infos. Wirklich weiter geholfen hat es mir leider nicht. Ich werd wohl um ein Probesitzen nicht drum herumkommen.


----------



## _mty90 (5. September 2011)

Servus!

da sich in diesem Thread jetzt schon ein paar Superstroke-Fahrer tummeln, kann mir vielleicht einer mit meinem Problem helfen.
Die Hinterbaulagerung an meinem '07er BMC Superstroke Rahmen ist so ziemlich am Ende. Das Innenleben der meisten Kugellager besteht hinter den einfachen Deckscheiben nur mehr aus Rost und Schlamm! 
Bisher war die Schwergängigkeit noch durch Ausbauen, Durchspülen /-blasen und Schmieren mit wasserbeständigem Fett für kurze Zeit zu beheben, aber mittlerweile wird mir die Prozedur lästig.
Ich brauche also neue Lager. 
Jetzt sind aber keine Industriestandardlager, sondern zumindest 2 verschiedene, spezielle Typen mit Ansatz am Außen-, bzw Gewinde im Innenring verbaut. 
Daher meine Frage: hat irgendjemand schon einmal an seinem Superstroke neue Lager verbaut, und woher habt ihr diese bezogen?

Hier übrigens das Problemkind: 





Anm.: BMC hüllt sich auf meine Anfrage per E-Mail und Kontaktformular in Schweigen 

mfg
Martin


----------



## Joe911 (5. September 2011)

Hier wirst Du fündig:
http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id269.html


----------



## _mty90 (5. September 2011)

Danke, leider ist das Superstroke Lagerset ausverkauft (zumindest laut dem shopsystem), ich werde aber mal hinmailen und nachfragen...


----------



## p3bbels (5. September 2011)

Hallo _mty90

falls Du in der Nähe vom Rheingau wohnst, hätte ich einen Laden der BMC Partner ist. Der konnte bis jetzt alles bei BMC besorgen, auch kurzfristig.
Kostet vielleicht etwas mehr wie im OnlineShop aber zuverlässig und gut.
Hottes Laden in Rüdesheim. Google einfach mal.
Falls Du es bekommen hast gib mal Rückinfo.

Gruß aus Mainz


----------



## Wastegate (10. September 2011)

Es gibt einen Lagersatz zb hier bei:

http://www.toxoholics.de/xtcommerce....html/XTCsid/3ce0567c4732b4223eb71920f3e64617

oder hier:

http://www.riderzone.de/product_info.php/info/p1556_Lagersatz-fuer-BMC-Fourstroke-Trailfox.html


----------



## _mty90 (11. September 2011)

Servus p3bbels, servus Wastegate,

leider bin ich nicht im Rheingau sondern in Österreich ansässig.
Das Fourstroke/Trailfox Kit ist dür mich auch nicht passend, das Superstroke benötigt 8 Lager, die alle den selben Außendurchmesser haben!
Trotzdem vielen Dank!

Ich habe jetzt auch die Antwort von Realworldcyclings erhalten, folgende Lager sind notwendig

2x 6000 FE SP 2RS  
6x 6000 FE 2RS 

zu finden bei: http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id320.html

dort werde ich sie jetzt auch bestellen.

gruß Martin


----------



## Cube Crasher (13. September 2011)

Hallo,
gibts im Raum Nürnberg jemanden der ein Trailfox TF01 Modell2010 zum "anfassen" bzw mal probesitzen hat.
Händler gibts hier im Umkreis ja keine und die Katze im Sack kaufen möchte ich trotz der guten Eigenschaften des Rades ja auch nicht.

Gruß
Johannes


----------



## Wastegate (17. September 2011)

Hallo.

Das Thema Federwegsänderung von 120 auf 140 mm hinten am Trailfox TF 02 09` wurde ja schon einige mal hier angesprochen.
Ist es tatsächlich nur die Wippe (wäre ja fast logisch) die vom TF 01 09
benötigt wird und wenn ja,wer von euch hat den Umbau schon gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (17. September 2011)

Wastegate schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Das Thema Federwegsänderung von 120 auf 140 mm hinten am Trailfox TF 02 09` wurde ja schon einige mal hier angesprochen.
> Ist es tatsächlich nur die Wippe (wäre ja fast logisch) die vom TF 01 09
> benötigt wird und wenn ja,wer von euch hat den Umbau schon gemacht.



Hi,

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann muss beim Trailfox nicht nur die Wippe 
sondern auch der VPP-Link (unten hinter dem Tretlager) getauscht werden !
Das hat glaube ich mal jemand hier aus dem Forum von BMC als Antwort 
auf die gleiche Frage erhalten !?
Ich bin aber nicht sicher ob es nicht der Umbau vom 140mm auf das aktuelle 150mm Trailfox war !?

Bei meinem Supertrail war es nur die Wippe !!! 
Glück gehabt !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## p3bbels (22. September 2011)

Hallo Wastegate,

wenn es sich noch nicht erledigt hat, dann sind die Beiträge 819 und 960 in diesem Thema genau das was du suchst.
HackerSchorsch hat den Umbau machen lassen. der ist sehr zufrieden. Bin auch schon mit seinem Bike gefahren und finde es auch gut.
Wie gesagt nur der Umbau knapp 300 euro plus Gabel.
Ist ein Umbau von 120mm auf 140mm.
Kannst ja mal bescheid geben wenn Du es machen solltest, was es gekostet hat und wie zufrieden Du bist.
Ich bin bei 120mm geblieben kein Geld für Umbau.

Gruß


----------



## Wastegate (22. September 2011)

Habe jetzt eine Nachricht von einem BMC Händler und er meinte nach Rücksprache mit BMC sei nur die untere "Wippe" erforderlich.
Preis :160 Euro.
Das Erstaunt mich schon...zumal ja hier die Rede von beiden ist (Arm und Link) die erforderlich seien 

Na ja....umso besser.Hoffentlich ist die Info vom Händler richtig so.


----------



## m.rr (25. September 2011)

gestern ist mein neuer Rahmen angekommen


----------



## m.rr (25. September 2011)

die Bastelei beginnt 





Grüße
M.


----------



## JonnyTyson (28. September 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/987127





Hier möchte ich mal mein TF01 mit Aktuell 12,5kg vorstellen.
bis ende des jahres werde ich es noch unter 12 drücken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaktusstachel (1. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin gerade am überlegen, das Angebot hier anzunehmen:
http://www.quoka.de/fahrraeder/mountain-bikes-bmx-raeder-rennraeder/cat_51_5109_5930_adresult_72535360.html

Habe noch gar keine Erfahrung mit Fullys und hoffe, dass ihr mir sagen könnt, ob der Preis passt.

Edit: Ich fahre täglich 14 km Waldwege, und alle paar Wochen treffe ich mich mit Freunden im Wald in unserem Waldstück, wo wir eine Mountainbikestrecke bauen.


----------



## JonnyTyson (1. Oktober 2011)

Ich persönlich halte nichts von dieser Ausstattung.
aber das ist natürlich auch immer eine frage des geldbeutels.
Aber vorallem solltes du dir erstmal überlegen was in etwa du damit fahren willst damit du weist was du benötigst!!!


----------



## Slow (1. Oktober 2011)

Ist auch zu teuer! Würde da auch höchstens dann zuschlagen, wenn er gewaltig mit dem Preis runtergeht.

Was soll an der Austattung schlecht sein? Ist halt ziemlicher Durchschnitt, dafür solide.


----------



## Kaktusstachel (1. Oktober 2011)

Auf wieviel sollte der runtergehen? Auf 1200?


----------



## Slow (1. Oktober 2011)

Ich hätte für mich eine Zahl, will dem Kerl aber auch sein Angebot nicht zerschießen. (-;

Schau dir einfach mal im Bikemarkt oder auf E-Bay an, was man für 1200-1500 so bekommt. Da ist Austattungs-technisch sicherlich mehr drin. Und schau auch mal z.B. bei "Bikepalast" was es da noch an "BMC-Blowout" für das Geld gibt...


----------



## JonnyTyson (1. Oktober 2011)

Performence!! ist das stichwort


----------



## Wastegate (1. Oktober 2011)

JonnyTyson schrieb:


> Performence!! ist das stichwort


----------



## Benarni (1. Oktober 2011)

Finde das auch viel zu teuer. Ist ja gerade Modellwechselzeit, gibt überall Schnäppchen.
Nur mal so zum Vergleich:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k173/a20733/one-twenty-hfs-1000-d.html

Gleicher Einsatzbereich, bessere Ausstattung und neu.


----------



## m.rr (1. Oktober 2011)

...gerade fertig geworden   













 Grüße
M.


----------



## Wastegate (1. Oktober 2011)

Sehr fein !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsr03 (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
nur mal so ne Frage an die Experten: 
Unterscheiden sich Trailfox 02 und 03 (Bj. 2009) hinsichtlich des Rahmens? Ich meine Geometrie, Bauweise und Material. Oder ist das nur eine andere Lackierung und andere Zahl auf dem Oberrohr?

Danke und Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Jackbeth (4. Oktober 2011)

rsr03 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nur mal so ne Frage an die Experten:
> Unterscheiden sich Trailfox 02 und 03 (Bj. 2009) hinsichtlich des Rahmens? Ich meine Geometrie, Bauweise und Material. Oder ist das nur eine andere Lackierung und andere Zahl auf dem Oberrohr?
> 
> ...



Die Rahmen unterscheiden sich. Das sieht man auch relativ deutlich, wenn man sich die Bilder im Bereich der Schwinge anguckt. Geo müsste aber trotzdem gleich oder sehr ähnlich sein. Mir gefällt der 3er von der Zugverlegung besser.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7915220&highlight=trailfox+03#post7915220

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=438288


----------



## Primus27 (4. Oktober 2011)

So, heute hab ich dann auch das Projekt "Fourstroke" zum Abschluss gebracht, erfolgreich wie ich finde! Siehe..

Bessere Bilder folgen! Gruß


----------



## aZjdY (4. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht finde ich ja hier mehr Interesse als im Bikemarkt.

Wollte nur mal anmerken das ich meinen BMC Supertrail 01 2010 Rahmen in Größe M zum Verkauf anbiete. Super Zustand!

LG


----------



## rsr03 (5. Oktober 2011)

@Jackbeth: Danke für die Info. Jetzt müsste ich nur noch wissen, ob es ein 1 1/8 Zoll Steuerrohr ist. Dann würde meine Gabel passen.

Danke und Gruß,
C.


----------



## SingleLight (5. Oktober 2011)

2009, ja ist es


----------



## Salzstängeli (5. Oktober 2011)

Nach einer Saison Gebrauch habe ich gestern bei meinem Trailfox TF01 2009 eine gelöste Lagerschraube entdeckt. Darauf hin habe ich die Schraube mit Loctite und 12Nm erneut festgeschraubt.
Heute nun musste ich meine Biketour leider vorzeitig abbrechen, da sich die Schraube erneut gelöst hat.

BMC hat mit folgendermassen geantwortet:

*"Es stimmt, bei einigen TF wurde vergessen die Schrauben mit Schraubensicherung (Loctite) zu montieren und diese haben sich nach relative kurzer Zeit gelöst. Wenn die Schrauben nachträglich mit Loctite 243 und dem angegeben Nm festgeschraubt sind, sollte da eigentlich nichts mehr passieren. Ich werde ihnen einen Satz neue Schraube schicken, ev. sind die alten etwas beschädigt und dadurch die Verbindung nicht mehr ganz gewährleistet. Bei der Montage einfach darauf achten, dass die Ruhezeit vom Loctite mindesten 24h beträgt."*

Meine Schraube hatte kein Loctite drauf, im Gegenteil, wenn ich mich nicht total irre war sie gefettet!!

Habe nun mit einem wasserfesten Stift die angezogene Position der Schrauben markiert, damit ich eine sich lösende Schraube schnell erkennen kann.


----------



## Wastegate (8. Oktober 2011)

Bin immer noch nicht schlau geworden bez der Federwegsänderung von 120 auf 140mm beim tf02 2009.
Mein Händler meint das nur die untere Verbindung/Link getauscht werden muss.
Hier im Forum heisst es das beide Teile (oben und unten) getauscht werden müssen.
Andere meinen das nur die obere Wippe getauscht werden muss....

Was trifft nun zu ?


----------



## Salzstängeli (8. Oktober 2011)

Wastegate schrieb:


> Bin immer noch nicht schlau geworden bez der Federwegsänderung von 120 auf 140mm beim tf02 2009.
> Mein Händler meint das nur die untere Verbindung/Link getauscht werden muss.
> Hier im Forum heisst es das beide Teile (oben und unten) getauscht werden müssen.
> Andere meinen das nur die obere Wippe getauscht werden muss....
> ...



Hallo


Der obere Link ist definitiv ein anderer.
Ich hatte BMC wegen dem mal angefragt. Hier der Mailverkehr:

Frage:

_"Guten Tag
Ich habe ein Trailfox 02 2009 mit 120 mm Federweg am Heck. Ist es möglich das tf02 mit dem Rockerlink vom tf01 auszurüsten und somit 140 mm Federweg am Heck zu erhalten? Was kostet der Rockerlink?"_

Antwort:

_"Guten Tag,
dies ist Grundsätzlich schon möglich. Doch dadurch wird der Steuerwinkel erhöhnt und der Garantieanspruch entfällt natürlich! Wir haben nur einen Händlerpreis beim Rockerlink. Es bleibt dem Händler überlassen wie viel er Ihnen für diesen verlangt!"_

Mit einer 140mm Gabel bleibt der Lenkwinkel bei einem 140mm TF02 bei 69°, das TF01 hat aber 68°.
Ich bin mein 120mm TF02 mit einer 140mm Talas gefahren und war sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cimmerier (9. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

jetzt habe ich auch mal eine Frage an die Spezialisten.
#Vorgeschichte: 
Umzug letztes Jahr nähe Tiergarten Nürnberg (Top MTB-Strecken) und das Biken "wiederentdeckt". Also musste ein neues Bike her, in der HOffnung die Freundin mit meiner Begeisterung anstecken zu können zwei Räder gekauft:
-Trailfox TF03 in S (für sie geplant)
-Supertrail ST02 in S (für mich geplant)
Hoffnung zwar nicht erfüllt (wir sind immerhin 4 mal Forstautobahn gefahren :-D), aber dankbar gewesen ein Fahrrad benutzen zu können (das Trailfox), als beim Supertrail die MZ 55 defekt war und ein paar Wochen bei Cosmic verweilen musste.

Wenn man mal mehrere Wochen Zeit hat sich an ein Rad zu gewöhnen, merkt man Unterschiede sehr gut:
-> Supertrail laufruhig, schwerfällig
-> Trailfox deutlich agiler
Da das Trailfox seit drei Monaten nur noch rumsteht wirds wohl verkauft werden, da ich mich auf dem Supertrail wohler fühle...
#Vorgeschichte Ende

Als die Gabel sich verabschiedet hat (nur noch 120mm Federweg -> bekanntes Problem) hat sich das Supertrail deutlich agiler fahren lassen mit den Vorteilen 
der Federwegsreserven hinten.
Jetzt die eigentliche Frage: Ist es möglich und sinnvoll die Agilität des Supertrails mit einer neuen Gabel zu erhöhen (z.B. 140mm oder 150mm Federweg)? Weitere Vorteil wäre je nach Gabel noch ne Gewichtsersparnis...
Was würde das technisch bedeuten (erhöhte Belastung für den Rahmen liest man ja eher beim "Erhöhen" des Cockpits, sprich bei mehr Federweg..)
Gibts Nachteile? 
Laut Homepage hat das Supertrail einen Lenkwinkel von 68Grad, laut Bike-Test sind 65,8. Je höher der Lenkwinkel desto agiler das Bike?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Primus27 (10. Oktober 2011)

So, jetzt nochmal in etwas besserer Quali.. Ich bekomms heut nicht in den Post eingebettet, damn it!


----------



## SingleLight (10. Oktober 2011)

Bidde, aber das Trailfox von dir gefällt mir besser


----------



## Benarni (11. Oktober 2011)

Moin Stefan,

zu deiner Gabelfrage: Grundsätzlich ja! Mit einer kürzeren Gabel würde sich dank steilerem Lenkwinkel und kürzerem Radstand die Agilität erhöhen. Eine 150er könnte ich mir sogar ganz gut vorstellen. Da wäre der Federwegsunterschied vorne/hinten minimal. Federweg verlieren würdest du effektiv wahrscheinlich sogar keinen, da die mistige marzocchi im ST02 die 160mm eh nie nutzt .
Zu den angegeben Winkeln: Die Angaben auf der BMC Homepage scheinen nicht zu stimmen. Da wurde meiner Meinung nach für die 2009er/10er ST versehntlich die alten Infos zur Geo des 08er mit vorne+hinten 140mm übernommen. Der Lenkwinkel mit 160/160 ist viel flacher als 68 Grad! Auch die Tretlagerhöhe kommt so nicht hin. Die Messung aus der Bike ist  realistisch. Mit einer kürzeren Gabel würdest du also eher wieder bei 68 Grad liegen. Technisch ist das kein Problem, den Rahmen stört das nicht.
Ist nur die Frage, ob es sich auch gut fährt.
Hoffe ich habe helfen können.

Gruß,

Arni


----------



## cimmerier (11. Oktober 2011)

Hi Arni,


muchas gracias für die Info, werde mich also beizeiten auf die Suche nach einem Gabel-Schnäppchen machen 
Gibts Empfehlungen, nicht zu schwer und 150mm, evtl. sogar mit Absenkung?

Viele Grüße

Stefan


----------



## SingleLight (12. Oktober 2011)

Kann dir nur einem Absenkung empfehlen, den 150mm Bergauf im Gelände macht nicht immer Spaß Habe eine Revelation mit 120-150 U-Turn und würde nie mehr ohne U-Turn oder Dual-Position am Trailfox fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JonnyTyson (12. Oktober 2011)

Weis jemand ob ich einen Dämpfer in 222mm einbaulänge in mein TF01 2011 bekomme?
 würde dann natürlich die gabel anpassen.


----------



## Primus27 (12. Oktober 2011)

@SingleLight: Danke fürs "Einbetten"! Und keine Sorge, mir gehts genauso mit den beiden..


----------



## p_cycle (15. Oktober 2011)

So,
I was checking the video from Eurobike 2011 http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/09/01/eurobike-2011-bmc-29-trailfox-schweiz/
and I noticed that 2012 trailfox has a protection for the lower part of the downtube




seems like it bolts on the frame using the cable guide mounts and I was wondering if this can be retrofitted to 09-11 trailfox.

has any of you Deutsch speaking leute heard anything about it?
in case it fits,would anyone be interested if BMC where to offer it as an accessory?


----------



## TOM4 (15. Oktober 2011)

hallo zusammen,

hätt mal eine frage an die bmc fahrer bezüglich rahmengröße und zwar schreibt bmc z.b. beim supertrail, das die rahmengröße m - oberrohrlänge 590!! für körpergröße 165 - 175 cm gegeignet ist?!

jetzt bin etwas verwirrt - das supertrail ist ja ein enduro bzw. all mountain - wenn ich die definition nicht falsch verstehe, sollte da der rahmen ja etwas kleiner sein, um im gelände auch etwas agiler zu sein.

jetzt zu meiner frage - ich hab ein rotwild cc fully und das fahre ich bei einer körperlänge von 173cm in größe s mit einer oberrohrlänge von 585 - passt perfekt!

also wie soll mir beim supertrail ein m rahmen passen?

welche rahmengrößen sind den bei euch so vertreten - könnt ihr mir da etwas licht ins dunkel bringen?!

gruß tom


----------



## Marec_S (16. Oktober 2011)

TOM4 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> hätt mal eine frage an die bmc fahrer bezüglich rahmengröße und zwar schreibt bmc z.b. beim supertrail, das die rahmengröße m - oberrohrlänge 590!! für körpergröße 165 - 175 cm gegeignet ist?!
> 
> ...



Hallo, 

es ist grundsätzlich ungünstig, die Bezeichnungen S, M, L, XL usw. markenübergreifend zu bewerten oder vergleichen zu wollen. Diese Angaben sind nicht genormt und damit frei verwendbar nach Herstellermeinung.

Bei ca. 1,85m Körperhöhe benutze ich ein Trailfox von 2009 in Rahmengröße M, obwohl der Hersteller da die Rahmengröße L angibt. Die Schrittweite verhält sich analog dazu.
Man sollte das wohl tatsächlich real ausprobieren, wenn man die Maßephilospohie des Herstellers nicht kennt (bzw. auch des entsprechenden Modells).


----------



## TOM4 (16. Oktober 2011)

Hab ichs mir doch gedacht! bmc meints zu gut mit den größenempfehlungen! Sind denn in der schweiz alle so groß?!

Also wirds leider nix mit einem schnäppchen - @aZjdY!


----------



## Erster_2010er (16. Oktober 2011)

p_cycle schrieb:


> and I noticed that 2012 trailfox has a protection for the lower part of the downtube


http://www.bikeradar.com/gallery/ar...w-bmc-trailfox-tf01-and-29er&mlc=news/article


----------



## TOM4 (31. Oktober 2011)

so, hab mir jetzt auch ein bmc beim bikepalast geschnappt (-20% auf alles -Helloween aktion!!) 

kann mir jemand den sattelrohr + stützendurchmesser sagen - find auf der hp nix.

31,6 sattelstütze?
34.x sattelrohr?

wäre perfekt, dann könnt ich meine joplin + meinen slx umwerfer weiterverwenden.

danke


----------



## Patensen (31. Oktober 2011)

Sattelstütze 31,6 und der SLX-Umwerfer passt auch


----------



## TOM4 (31. Oktober 2011)

Hat sich erübrigt - hab gerade eine mail vom bikepalast bekommen - storniert da ausverkauft! 
Sehr blöd - denn man kann es noch immer bestellen!
So wirds nix mit bmc!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (31. Oktober 2011)

Mal einen Fox in Action.




Ferschweiler 2011 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr


----------



## Nuc (1. November 2011)

Mein TF02 2009 (gekauft im Dezember 2010) hat heute, nach 5.785 km das erste mal gezickt. Schaltauge ist ohne Vorankündigung gebrochen. Habe direkt zwei neue bestellt. Die 6.000 km mache ich dieses Jahr noch voll.

Lager und Dämpfer ist alles noch top in Ordnung.
Hut ab! 

Bin top zufrieden.
Falls jemand noch ein TF02 2009 in XS irgendwo sieht, bitte eine PN an mich. Bin an sonem Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer für meine Freundin interessiert.


----------



## Patensen (1. November 2011)

Nuc schrieb:


> Falls jemand noch ein TF02 2009 in XS irgendwo sieht, bitte eine PN an mich. Bin an sonem Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer für meine Freundin interessiert.


 
http://www.bikepalast.com/product_i...-BMC-Trailfox-TF02-2009-silber-Groe-e-XS.html


----------



## Nuc (1. November 2011)

Bestellt. D A N K E ! ! !


----------



## Nuc (2. November 2011)

Bestellung wurde vom Bikepalast stroniert  Schade.


----------



## TOM4 (2. November 2011)

komisch 
wird aber nach wie vor auf der hp angeboten!
natürlich wieder zum nicht um die 20% reduzierten preis!!
http://www.bikepalast.com/product_info.php/info/p21508_Rahmen-BMC-Trailfox-TF01-2010-Groe-e-XS.html


----------



## m.rr (3. November 2011)

Nuc schrieb:


> ....Schaltauge....Habe direkt zwei neue bestellt.....




Hi, mal ne Frage: wo hast Du denn die Schaltaugen bestellt?

Grüße
M.


----------



## Nuc (3. November 2011)

www.Schaltauge.de

Wurde wohl heute versendet. Hoffe es ist morgen da . Habe direkt 2 bestellt.
Pilo D41 für BMC Trailfox 2009[FONT="].[/FONT]


----------



## m.rr (4. November 2011)

...für's TE scheint's da nix zu geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jules.Winnfield (7. November 2011)

JonnyTyson schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/987127
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo JonnyTyson,

das Trailfox 01 2011 kommt auch in meine engere Auswahl.
Hierzu 2 Fragen:
1. Kannst Du mir mal einen Fahrbericht geben?
2. Ich wollte das auch auf unter 12kg bringen. Wie willst Du das machen? Ich sehe auf den ersten Blick Sattel, Sattelstütze und Reifen. 

Viele Grüße 

Jules


----------



## GerhardO (8. November 2011)

Servus!

An alle, die sich noch für ein 2011er BMC Trailfox interessieren: 

In Kürze geht ein Trailfox 02 (M) aus 2011 in den Bikemarkt - zu einem  unschlagbaren Preis!

VG
Gerhard


----------



## Slow (16. November 2011)

hier mal mein TF03 im aktuellen Look:






orginal Auflösung (sieht etwas besser aus):
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/1/0/0/1/_/original/bmc_trailfox_tf03_a.jpg


----------



## retrogroup (16. November 2011)

slow schrieb:


> hier mal mein tf03 im aktuellen look:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








einfach schön!!!


----------



## SingleLight (16. November 2011)

sieht echt schick aus, ist das noch der Rahmen der hinten 120 hat, wahrscheinlich passt deswegen auch die Gabel von der Geo dazu.
Sieht ziemlich Race lastig aus, mit dem negativem Vorbau und dem Schnick und Schnack, da passen die Pedale irgendwie nicht so sehr, aber egal, sonst ein schicker Aufbau, hasst sogar das gleiche Schaltwerk wie icke


----------



## Slow (16. November 2011)

Vielen Dank für euere Kommentare 

Ja, genau, ist der 2009er TF mit 120mm FW.
Ich bin vorher viel "race"-hardtail gefahren und habe mich einfach stark an die Geometrie gewöhnt. Und damit kann man auch schnell Berg-runterfahren und auch Steilhänge meistern.
Des Weiteren habe ich etwas aufs Gewicht geachtet und bei meinen "Standardtouren" bin ich auch eher mit Klickpedale unterwegs.
Ist eben auch ein sehr individueller Aufbau, der seit längerem so "gewachsen" ist. ;-)

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## albtal_rider (28. November 2011)

Hallo,

irgendwie sagen mir die BMC Bikes sehr zu. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem neuen Speedfox ? Sind die Dinger wirklich zuverlässig ? Kosten ja schließlich doch einiges.
Habe mich hier http://www.bikelager-shop.de/BMC-Bikes mal umgeschaut und war nach telefonischer Nachfrage erstaunt, dass viele Bikes schon sofort lieferbar sind oder wenigstens in kurzer Zeit. Das kenne ich von den meisten anderen angefragten Marken nicht...

Viele Grüsse


----------



## turro2 (30. November 2011)

Hallo

ich fahre das Speedfox SF02 2011 Modell, ich glaube das hat den selben Rahmen wie die 2012 Modelle

Bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike, vor allem der Hinterbau spricht sehr sensibel an 

Ich würds nicht mehr hergeben 

Grüsse aus der Schweiz


----------



## Primus27 (5. Dezember 2011)

Hallo miteinander!

Hier mal zwei Bilder von meinem TF01, mutmaßlich fertig.. ;-)

Vielleicht ist ja wieder jemand so nett, und stellt mir die Bilder in groß hier rein?! Ich stelle mich offensichtlich zu blöd an.

Grüße!


----------



## Slow (5. Dezember 2011)

Sehr schön!

Das Rad macht bestimmt auch Spass.


----------



## SingleLight (5. Dezember 2011)

Sehr schick Mach doch bitte noch ein Bild mit ausgefahrene Sattelstütze, interessiert mich ein wenig wie es dann aussieht.


----------



## Primus27 (6. Dezember 2011)

Danke euch! Ich werde erstmal nicht dazu kommen die Ansicht mit ausgefahrener Sattelstütze einzustellen, wird aber sicher bald gemacht! Grüße


----------



## Jules.Winnfield (7. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Primus27,

sehr schönes rad!
ist der braune rahmen von 2011?
mich würde auch das gewicht interessieren, da ich das tf 01 von 2011 auf unter 12kg bringen möchte.

viele grüße

jules


----------



## Primus27 (7. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Jules,

danke erstmal! Das müsste Modelljahr 2009 sein. Das Gewicht bewegt sich um 13,5 kg herum, aber da gäbe es sicher Einsparpotential von bis zu einem Kilo. Ich denke mal die neuen Rahmen werden auch einen Tick leichter sein, aber unter 12 geht sicher nur auf Kosten der Stabilität.

Grüße!


----------



## donadi (8. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, 

melde mich auch mal wieder. 

Habe heute mit einem Größeren Service an meinem 2009 TF02 begonnen. Bei der Gelegenheit wiege ich auch alles.

Bisher: 
Rahmen mit eingesetzten Steuersatzschalen, Gr. M: 2600g
Dämpfer mit Schrauben: 310g
Vorbau Scor 90mm / 6° mit Schrauben: 140g
Steuersatz (ohne Schalen, die hängen im Rahmen) incl. Ahead Kappe + Schraube (Kralle in Gabel): 81g
Innenlager SLX Hollowtech 2: 90g
Sattelklemme BMC: 50g

Und jetzt das krasse: MZ 44TST2 mit Schnellspanner: 2270g
Wird getauscht gegen F120 FIT RLC QR15, Gewicht mit Achse: 1600g

Und hier mal ein Bildchen vom Patienten:


----------



## Jackbeth (8. Dezember 2011)

donadi schrieb:


> Rahmen mit eingesetzten Steuersatzschalen: 2600g
> Dämpfer mit Schrauben: 310g


Welche Rahmengröße?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donadi (8. Dezember 2011)

Jackbeth schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße?




Sorry, wichtigstes Vergessen.

Größe M


Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich gleich die defekten Lager getauscht unten an der Umlenkung, daher ist auf dem Foto auch keine drin. Gewogen wurde natürlich mit.

Zwischenstand:

4795g

Rahmen, Dämpfer, Steuersatz, Sattelklemme, Vorbau, Gabel, Achse


----------



## Jules.Winnfield (9. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Donadi,

2009 klingt nicht wirklich alt.
Wieviel und unter welchen Umständen bist du denn mit dem Rad gefahren. Sollten die Läger nicht länger halten?

Viele Grüße

Jules


----------



## donadi (9. Dezember 2011)

Natürlich sollten sie das. Allerdings scheint das bei der Baureihe ein Problem zu sein mit den Lagern. Es sterben die unteren Lager an der Umlenkung auf der Seite des Hinterbaus.

Ich weiß nur nich ob es grundsätzlich an der Konstruktion und der Belastung an dem Pukt oder am minderwertigen Lager liegt. 

Ich habe jetzt Lager von einem Fourstroke 09 reingemacht. Die sind von einem anderen Hersteller. Mal sehen ob das jetzt hält oder wieder stirbt.

Zum Glück sind das so "Brot und Butter" Lager, sind auch schnell getauscht. Allerdings natürlich ärgerlich.


Gewichtsupdate:

Rahmen, Sattelklemme, Vorbau, Steuersatz, Dämpfer, Gabel incl. QR15 Achse, Hinterrad (Crossmax SX) mit UST Ventil und Mavic Schnellspanner, XTR Kasette und Shimano 180mm 6 Loch Bremsscheibe:

6186g


----------



## mtdr (9. Dezember 2011)

Hallo donadi,
kannst du mal die Lagerbezeichnungen durchgeben?
Bin mit meinem Trailfox super zufrieden


----------



## donadi (9. Dezember 2011)

Lager sind 6900-2RS von s&s

Aussenmaß: 21.95

Innenmaß: 9,90

Dicke: 5,98

Die Werte sind mit einer Schieblehre gemessen, also sicherlich nicht auf den Hundertstel genau. Aber er reicht um im Katalog das richtige zu finden.

Kontrollmessung des Umlenkhebels:

Durchmesser Lagersitz 21,90

Einpresstiefe 5,81

Kontrollmessung Bolzen:

Durchmesser Bolze 9,94

Das deutet drauf hin, dass ich etwas schlampig im Lager gemessen habe, denn der Bolzen geht ohne Druck durch das Lager


----------



## mtdr (9. Dezember 2011)

Hallo donadi,
besten Dank!
Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Nuc (9. Dezember 2011)

Weißt du wieviele KM du mit dem 2009er TF gefahren bist?
Bei mir sind es dieses Jahr 6250km und die Lager sind noch okey.


----------



## donadi (10. Dezember 2011)

Nuc schrieb:


> Weißt du wieviele KM du mit dem 2009er TF gefahren bist?
> Bei mir sind es dieses Jahr 6250km und die Lager sind noch okey.



Also so viele werden es nicht sein. Ich habe es schon geschafft das Lager im ersten Jahr zu killen.

Angefangen hat alles mit der sich lösenden Schraube an der unteren Aufhängung. Am Anfang dachte ich dass ich wirklich nur die Schraube löst. Dann ist mir aufgefallen dass sich diese deswegen löst weil das Lager nicht ordentlich läuft und die Schraube immer mitdreht. Hab das Problem dann mit locktite "gelöst". Bin dann so eine ganze Weile gefahren, war mir egal und gemerkt habe ich auch nichts. 

Nur jetzt beim Auseinandernehmen des Bikes in der Winterpause habe ich den Dämpfer rausgenommen und den Hinterbau durchgefedert. Der hatte beim einfedern richtige Rasterstuffen.
Ich habe da auch eine Theorie entwickelt wie es dazu kommen könnte. 
Nicht betroffen sind die alten Hinterbauten vom Supertrail und Fourstroke. Bei den Bikes liegt dieses Verbindungsstück auch nicht so gerade wie beim Trailfox sondern ist mehr gekippt. Somit können auftretende Kräfte besser durch Abrollen des Lagers aufgenommen werden. Bei der fast Waagerechten Position im Trailfox setzen von vorne kommende Schläge den Lagerschalen deutlich mehr zu, dadurch bilden sich die Krater in der Lagerschale was dann diese Rasterung beim ein oder ausfedern zu Folge hat.

Die Lagerproblematik ist nicht unbekannt - aber ich schone mein Bike auch nicht. Ein Bikepark hat das Ding auch schon ein paar mal gesehen. Kann durchaus sein dass bei "normaler" Fahrweise das Problem nie auftritt. 
Vielleicht einfach mal hin und wieder den Dämpfer aushängen und schauen ob noch alles sanft läuft. Und wenn Verdacht besteht, einfach mal die Schrauben unten lösen und das Lager checken.
Jedoch vorsicht - die Schrauben haben eine schlechte Passung. Selbst mit gutem Werkzeut verkantet man oft und nudelt die Schraube rund. Also immer vorsichtig sein!

Ich starte eine Anfrage bei BMC wegen einem Schraubensatz. Fühle mich wohler wenn ich ein paar davon als Ersatzteil habe.


Ich glaube ich habe auch das richtige Lager bei SKF gefunden:


----------



## Nuc (10. Dezember 2011)

Die 6250km bin ich auch erst dieses Jahr gefahren 

Das schlimmste war allerdings der ho chi minh - Trail in Lohmar mit seinen ca. 50cm hohen Sprungchancen.

Diese Rasterung habe ich aber auch schon bei ausgebautem Dämpfer gespürrt. Allerdings hat der Hinterbau trotzdem kein Spiel  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Bin mal gespannt ob deine SKF Lager passen. 

Wenn ja bestelle ich sie mir auch. Einmal im Jahr Lager tauschen ist doch okey.
Hab mir die Lager jetzt bei Ebay von IBU gekauft. 7 Euro inkl. Versand. Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donadi (11. Dezember 2011)

Nuc schrieb:


> Die 6250km bin ich auch erst dieses Jahr gefahren
> 
> Das schlimmste war allerdings der ho chi minh - Trail in Lohmar mit seinen ca. 50cm hohen Sprungchancen.
> 
> ...



Ich werde die Lager erstmal nicht bestellen, habe ja noch 6 Stück vom Fourstroke. 

Spiel hatte ich auch keins, die Dinger sind einfach fest, aber spielfrei.

Nimm die Kurbel ab und schraub Das Verbindungsstück RAHMENSEITIG auf beiden Seiten ab. Dann hängt es nur noch an den betroffenen Lagern am Hinterbau. Dann kannst du das Ding hoch und runter bewegen und fühlst es recht gut ob die Lager ein Knall haben.
Und vorsicht - zwischen Lager und Rahmen wie auch zwischen Lager und Hinterbau sind noch kleine Unterlegscheiben. Nicht verlieren!


----------



## donadi (15. Dezember 2011)

..kleiner Rückschlag bei meinem Wiederaufbau.

Der Conti Rubber Queen 2.4 UST BC Apex 60x559 (Wie der Fat Albert davor) hat nicht nur massives Übergewicht (1120gr gegenüber 950gr Werksangabe) sondern passt einfach nicht. Das Ding ist zwar genau so breit wie der FA, allerdings baut der Reifen höher so dass ich an die Strebe am Hinterbau komme. Mist..... denn geil sieht das schon aus.

Jetzt habe ich die Rubber Queen in 2.2 bestellt. Soll auch sehr voluminös ausfallen, mal sehen....

Zumindest passt das SAINT Innenlager


----------



## Joe_the_tulip (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab ein 09er TF01 und mit einer Flow-Felge ist ein NN 2,25 TLR bei mir das größe was sinnvoll durchgeht. Der 2,4er FA geht zwar auch, aber da bleiben ständig kleine Steine hängen und klimpern am Rahmen Hinterbau entlang.

Mein neuester Anbauteil: eine 2012er Sektor Dual Position Coil. Ich musste zwar den Druck im Hinterbau etwas anheben (220psi sinds jetzt) aber sie macht sich ausgezeichnet!


----------



## Primus27 (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte kürzlich auch überlegt mir mehr als die aktuell verbauten 2.25er Michelin draufzuziehen, bin aber wieder davon abgekommen. Mir sieht die Reifenfreiheit da auch arg begrenzt aus im 09er TF01. 

Glückwunsch übrigens zur Sektor im TF, das läuft super! Gruß


----------



## Joe_the_tulip (19. Dezember 2011)

Primus27 schrieb:


> Ich hatte kürzlich auch überlegt mir mehr als die aktuell verbauten 2.25er Michelin draufzuziehen, bin aber wieder davon abgekommen. Mir sieht die Reifenfreiheit da auch arg begrenzt aus im 09er TF01.
> 
> Glückwunsch übrigens zur Sektor im TF, das läuft super! Gruß



Die Sektor ist für mich ein gute/die einzige preiswerte Option mit meinen 105kg exkl. alles das Rad standesgemäß zu bewegen 

(und passt gut zu SLX-Gruppe, Code 5 203/185, Hope Pro II/Flow)


----------



## p3bbels (11. Januar 2012)

Tag BMC ler,

na das Wetter ist hoffentlich bald wieder gut. Würde mein Trailfox gerne mal wieder richtig bewegen. Nicht nur zum Brötchen holen 

Falls einer von euch mitkriegt das Bikepalast wieder ein Ausverkauf hat bitte mal bescheid geben. Schaue zwar auch hin und wieder dort vorbei aber falls einer von euch schneller ist wäre echt cool.

Bis dahin.

Werde jetzt wieder unter die Decke gehn (Scheiss Wetter)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nappo (15. Januar 2012)




----------



## m.rr (15. Januar 2012)

Ich hab immer noch kein Schaltauge für mein TE02 Baujahr 2011 bekommen 
Mein Händler sagt, das sei nicht lieferbar.
Weiß jemand was dazu???

@Nappo:


----------



## 4mate (15. Januar 2012)

http://www.schaltauge.com/BMC

vielleicht ist hier das passende dabei


----------



## m.rr (15. Januar 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> http://www.schaltauge.com/BMC
> 
> vielleicht ist hier das passende dabei




Danke für den Tipp, werd's (noch) mal vergleichen


----------



## PietAM (18. Januar 2012)

BMC Superstroke 01:
Wer sich auf die Suche nach Lagern für den Rahmen / die Wippe / den VPS-Hebel macht, die nicht leicht zu finden sind, hier ein Tip: 

Bezug über Realworldcyclings.com, Arizona, USA

Hier gibt es auch ein Lager-Kit, der alle 8 Lager benötigten beinhaltet:
http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id269.html

Enduro-Bearings

2x 6000 FE SP 2RS (mit Gewinde)
6x 6000 FE 2RS (10x26/28x8/9)

zu finden bei: http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id320.html

Es handelt sich hier um sog. Flanschlager, die "SP" Version mit Gewinde in der Bohrungsbuchse

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1045448


----------



## donadi (18. Januar 2012)

Die RWC Jungs haben super Teile, vor allem auch die Needle Bearing Kits als Austausch für die Gleitlager in den Dämpferaugen. Für alle die das letzte an "smoothnes" rausholen wollen.

Vielleicht sind die Enduro MAX Bearings auch das richtige als Tauschlager.

Ich habe mal ein kleines Update von meinem TF02 was das Gewicht angeht:

Rahmen + Steuersatz Lagerschalen: 2600gr
Dämpfer + Schrauben: 310
Fox F-Series 32 RLC FIT 15mm incl. Achse: 1600gr
Scor Vorbau: 140gr
Mavic Crossmax SX incl. Schnellspanner: 995gr
Mavic Crossmax SX VR excl. Achse: 831gr
Conti Rubber Queen 2.2 UST BC: 753gr
Steuersatz FSA incl. Ahead Kappe: 81gr
Innenlager (XT, SLX, Saint - alles gleich): 90gr
Scor Lenker 640mm: 284gr
Easton EA70 680mm: 270gr
SLX Kurbel: 800gr !!!!!!!
XT 770 Shadow: 228gr
Pedale PD-M545: 600gr !!!!!!!!
Bremsscheibe 6-Loch 180mm: 160gr
Bremsscheibe 6-Loch 203mm: 204gr
203mm Adapter PM: 50gr
SLX Bremse HR incl. Resin Beläge: 317gr
SLX Bremse VR incl. Metall Beläge: 305gr
XT 770 3x9 Shifter: 230gr
XT 770 Umwerfer: 161gr
Org. Griffe incl. Endstopfen: 130gr
BMC Sattelklemme: 50gr


Bike wie auf Foto: 10,998 KG
Potential --> Pedale, die Dinger wiegen 600gr....


----------



## austriacarp (18. Januar 2012)

Wenn du alles dran baust hat es dann 14 + kg


----------



## austriacarp (18. Januar 2012)

Habe 2 von den Dingern 1x Large und 1x XLarge das X Large wird demnächst geschlachtet und der Rahmen wird veräußert.
Ausstattung habe ich beim Large XT und Saint (bis auf den Umwerfer natürlich) und beim XLarge X0







http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/5/6/2/7/4/_/large/CIMG0582.JPG?0


----------



## donadi (18. Januar 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Wenn du alles dran baust hat es dann 14 + kg



Nee, sollte kleiner 13 werden. Aber irgendwie trotzdem fett. 

Gibt ja kaum noch Potential zu tunen - ausser so Quatsch wie "Racing Ralph" als Reifen.

Bei Gabel geht nichts mehr (ist schon 710gr leichter als die MZ 44 TST2)
Laufräder liegen bei ~1800gr der Satz.

Die ganzen Anbauteile geben auch nicht viel her - eine XT Kurbel ist 30g leichter. Eine XTR wäre 100g leichter....

Die Basis ist schon zu fett um ein < 12kg Bike draus zu bauen.


----------



## p3bbels (18. Januar 2012)

Hey Donadi,

ich habe auf deinen Bildern gesehen Du bist den Fat Albert gefahren und hast jetzt den Rubber Queen. Bist Du den Rubber Queen auch schon gefahren und welchen würdest Du auf dem Trailfox eher wieder nutzen.

Bin gerade am überlegen ob lieber Fat Albert oder Rubber Queen.

Gruß aus Mainz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## austriacarp (18. Januar 2012)

donadi schrieb:


> Nee, sollte kleiner 13 werden. Aber irgendwie trotzdem fett.
> 
> Gibt ja kaum noch Potential zu tunen - ausser so Quatsch wie "Racing Ralph" als Reifen.
> 
> ...


Meines war ursprünglich auch leichter doch dann habe ich eine Absenkbare Sattelstütze einen Fetten Albert einen Breiteren Lenker ein Saint Schaltwerk statt den XTR und Mavic Deemax TL Laufräder gebraucht und jetzt hat es eben 14+ ist mir aber egal denn ich will keines dieser schweren Teile Missen. Hatte auch keinen Platten mehr und die schläge der Kette sind auch Geschichte.


----------



## austriacarp (18. Januar 2012)

p3bbels schrieb:


> Hey Donadi,
> 
> ich habe auf deinen Bildern gesehen Du bist den Fat Albert gefahren und hast jetzt den Rubber Queen. Bist Du den Rubber Queen auch schon gefahren und welchen würdest Du auf dem Trailfox eher wieder nutzen.
> 
> ...


Das ist der Muddy nicht der Rubber Quenn aber nimm dir den Fat Alber da machst garantiert nichts falsch. Ich habe mich gegen den Fat Albert nur gewehrt weil es in nur als Evolution in TR gibt und den habe ich auf meine DT Swiss felgen fast nicht rauf bekommen und wenn du dann einen Platten hast im Wald dann schaust alt aus. Nachdem ich den Mountainking, den Muddy und den Hans Dampf getestet habe habe ich mir dann die Mavic Felgen gekauft wo der TR mit 2 Fingern rauf geht. Da ich an Reifen schon einiges durchprobiert habe bleib ich beim Fat Albert da er für mich der beste Universalreifen ist.


----------



## p3bbels (18. Januar 2012)

Hallo austriacarp,

wieso der Muddy. Donadi hat doch geschrieben er hat jetzt einen Rubber Queen in 2.2 BC drauf.

Ich glaube ich stehe jetzt aufm Schlauch.

Aber trotzdem Danke für deine Info. Ich tendiere auch mehr zum Fat Albert. Zu meinem derzeitigen Nobby wirds bestimmt ne verbesserung.

Gruß aus Mainz


----------



## austriacarp (18. Januar 2012)

p3bbels schrieb:


> Hallo austriacarp,
> 
> wieso der Muddy. Donadi hat doch geschrieben er hat jetzt einen Rubber Queen in 2.2 BC drauf.
> 
> ...


Sorry habe mich verlesen und betroffen gefühlt


----------



## donadi (18. Januar 2012)

p3bbels schrieb:


> Hallo austriacarp,
> 
> wieso der Muddy. Donadi hat doch geschrieben er hat jetzt einen Rubber Queen in 2.2 BC drauf.
> 
> ...



Also ich hatte am Anfang (mit meinen X819 UST) den Fat Albert 2,4 UST drauf. Sicher kein schlechter Reifen.

Zum Conti hat mich primär bewegt dass dieser in DE hergestellt wird. Zumindest die Rubber Queen in der UST Version.
Ein weiterer Punkt war der voluminöse Aufbau. Bei nahezu gleichem Volumen kann ich bei Conti einen 2,2 nehmen und gute 300g pro Reifen einsparen.
Punkt drei ist das Halbherzige "tubeless ready" von Schwalbe. Eine Verarsche am Kunden. Anstatt ordentliche Reifen mit sauberer Passung und Karkasse anzubieten werden mal eben alle Modelle als tubeless ready deklariert und dem Kunden als großen Mehrwert verkauft.

Gefahren bin ich den Rubber Queen noch nicht, bin auch schon gespannt drauf. Aber wie gesagt, primäre Grunde waren Firmenpolitisch (Herstellung in Deutschland).


----------



## austriacarp (19. Januar 2012)

donadi schrieb:


> Zum Conti hat mich primär bewegt dass dieser in DE hergestellt wird. .


Und in Österreich war Conti der Untergang der Semperit für den Standort Traiskirchen


----------



## p3bbels (19. Januar 2012)

Hallo austriacarp,

nein kein sorry nötig. Deine Antwort war ja interessant. Vielen Dank. 

Lieber eine Antwort mehr als gar keine 

Gruß aus Mainz


----------



## donadi (19. Januar 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Und in Österreich war Conti der Untergang der Semperit für den Standort Traiskirchen



Ja, das ist natürlich im Einzelfall bedauerlich. Conti/Michelin/Dunlop werden bestimmt noch den einen oder anderen kleineren Betrieb fressen.

Ich versuche meine Einkäufe immer lokal von Innen nauch aussen zu machen.

Deutschland, Europa, Japan, USA und gaaanz weit hinten China bzw nur wenn es sich nicht vermeiden lässt oder es meinen Finanzrahmen sprengt.

Übrigens kann man Spitzenbikes Bauen - nur von Herstellern die Unmittelbar an Deutschland grenzen. Und das incl. Schaltung (die keiner Zahlen will).

Gibts eigentlich Biketeile aus AT?


----------



## 4mate (19. Januar 2012)

Klar! http://www.steinbach-bike.com/index.php?page=bremsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## austriacarp (19. Januar 2012)

Die BMC Rahmen werden ja auch zu 100% in Taiwan gefertigt und haben großartig das Schweizer Zeichen mit Swiss Made drauf.


----------



## Primus27 (19. Januar 2012)

Swiss MADE steht ja nicht drauf, dafür aber groß "Made in Taiwan", das muss man zur Verteidigung ja schon sagen..

Das ist halt feinste Schweizer Ingenieurskunst..


----------



## donadi (19. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube echt Swiss Made ist die BMC Timemachine


----------



## austriacarp (19. Januar 2012)

Primus27 schrieb:


> Swiss MADE steht ja nicht drauf, dafür aber groß "Made in Taiwan", das muss man zur Verteidigung ja schon sagen..
> 
> Das ist halt feinste Schweizer Ingenieurskunst..


Nein aber "Swiss precision quality mit einen fetten Schweizer Kreuz am Oberrohr" und das Made in Taiwan auf der Unterseite des Tretlagergehäuses. Aber trotz allem ist es ein top Bike und ich würde es mir jeder Zeit wieder kaufen.


----------



## donadi (19. Januar 2012)

Wobei ein Rahmen "Made in Taiwan" inzwischen mehr oder weniger ein Qualitätsmerkmal ist, so schwer es mir fällt das zu sagen...
Ich glaube keiner auf der Welt hat ausgereiftere Rahmenfertigungsmethoden.


----------



## austriacarp (19. Januar 2012)

Ich wollte damit auch nicht die Qualität der Rahmen anzweifeln nur den nicht gerechtfertigten Preis. (Habe meinen aber sehr günstig bekommen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuc (19. Januar 2012)

vibriert der Flaschenhalter bei euch am TF02 2009 auch so extrem? Ich hab mittlerweile etwas "Angst" das irgendwann der Flaschenhalter samt Verschraubung aus dem Rahmen fällt.


----------



## donadi (19. Januar 2012)

Ist mir noch nie aufgefallen - aber ich habe eine minipumpe an der stelle und den Flaschenhalter quasi oben drauf.


----------



## lorenzp (19. Januar 2012)

Ich habe einen Flaschenhalter von Elite drauf und könnte darüber nicht meckern.


----------



## Nuc (20. Januar 2012)

Hab auch den von Elite, aber ich meine ja nicht den Flaschenhalter selber, sondern das ganze Unterrohr, dass auf der Oberseite etwas dünn ist. Achtet mal drauf.


----------



## Thrillhouse (21. Januar 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,
 nach langem Mitlesen klinke ich mich mal hier mit meinem ersten Beitrag ein.

Ich würde gerne demnächst auch ein BMC jünger werden und zwar hat es mir das aktuelle Trailfox 01 2012 sehr angetan.

Dazu habe ich zwei Fragen und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen:

Zur Rahmengröße: Ich bin 186cm groß bei einer Schrittlänge von 89cm nach diversen Rahmenrechnern müsste ich bei einem Fully zur Rahmengröße L greifen.

Jetzt habe ich allerdings in irgendeinem Test gelesen, dass  die BMC Rahmengrößen teilweise sehr groß ausfallen...

Gibt es jemanden von euch der ähnliche Abmessungen hat und was zu den Rahmengrößen der Trailföxe sagen kann? Würde ein M vielleicht auch reichen?

Tendenziell möchte ich gerne direkt bei einem Fachhändler kaufen, wahrscheinlich wird sich dort dann die Größenfrage auch direkt klären lassen, ich wäre euch trotzdem für etwaige Erfahrungen dankbar. Dies bringt mich zu Frage zwei:

Ich wohn seit zehn Jahren in Köln bin hier allerdings Radhändlermäßig noch echt unbeleckt. Kennt jemand von euch einen Händler hier oder in der näheren Umgebung, der den aktuellen Trailfox vor Ort hat und zudem ein empfehlenswerter Händler ist?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.

Grooce Thrillhouse


----------



## GerhardO (21. Januar 2012)

Hi!

Schau mal auf die BMC-HP:

http://www.bmc-racing.com/int-de/haendler/haendlersuche.html

Wegen Rahmengröße kann ich Dir leider nicht weiterhelfen. Ich bin 180 groß und hab ein TF in Größe M. 

Was sind Deine Vorlieben? Eher technisches Fahren oder lange Touren unternehmen? Als kleine Faustregel gilt für viele: technisch fahren: M / (CC-)tourenlastig: L

Ich denke aber, es wird Dir leider keiner das Probesitzen abnehmen können.

VG
Gerhard


----------



## Tschensen77 (21. Januar 2012)

Hi Thrillhouse

also ich fahr mit 185 und 86cm Schrittlänge das 2011 Modell sogar in XL. Grund war dass ich hauptsächlich Touren fahren wollte, da sitzte dann echt mal entspannt drauf.
Hab mich letztendlich dann aber doch vermehrt auf Abfahrten orientiert, da haste bei engen Kurven dann doch schon ein etwas sperrigeres Gerät unterm Hintern. Auch das meiner Meinung nach recht hohe Oberrohr hat mir am Anfang zu schaffen gemacht, gerade bei technischen Abschnitten. Allerdings hat mich das dann dazu motiviert, öfters mal ne Stunde Technik zu trainieren (Hinterrad versetzen, Balance halten etc.), hat mir einiges geholfen, somit auch noch en positiven Effekt 
Hätt ich aber nochmals die Wahl, dann würde ich mir nach heutiger Sicht ein L rauslassen. M würd ich mit deiner Grösse nicht in betracht ziehen, ausser du willst nicht viel Touren damit. Aber dann würd ja ne Enduro mit mehr Federweg eh mehr Sinn machen.
Gruss Jens


----------



## BigRed (21. Januar 2012)

Hape in Euskirchen (www.hape-bikes.de) kann ich in Sachen BMC gut beraten und hat sicherlich ein Testbike da bzw. kann es Dir besorgen.

Ansonsten CycleWorx in Köln, sind meines Wissens nach kein offizieller BMC Händler, aber ich habe dort auch schon Kataloge rumliegen sehen...

Frag doch einfach nach.

Wg. Größe denke ich eindeutig L...

Viel Erfolg !



Thrillhouse schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> nach langem Mitlesen klinke ich mich mal hier mit meinem ersten Beitrag ein.
> 
> Ich würde gerne demnächst auch ein BMC jünger werden und zwar hat es mir das aktuelle Trailfox 01 2012 sehr angetan.
> ...


----------



## donadi (21. Januar 2012)

So, bin nun fertig mit meinem dickerchen.

Komme incl. der Monster Pedale (600g) auf ein Gewicht von 12.513g

Abzüglich der Pedale - wie es die Hersteller immer angeben - bin ich tatsächlich unter 12kg 

Ich denke die Pedale müssen noch leichter werden, jedoch kommt dafür eine Reverb Sattelstütze rein. Das wird sich nicht viel geben.
Potential sehe ich eigentlich keins mehr was zu tunen.


----------



## Thrillhouse (21. Januar 2012)

Ach Super, 

danke für die schnellen Antworten. Ich arbeite in Euskirchen - kannte HaPe aber nicht - aber dann werde ich dort wohl mal vorbeischauen. 

Mein Fahrprofil war tatsächlich bislang im Mountain-Bike Bereich eher Cross Country / Touren / Marathonlastig auch wenn es dabei gerne auch mal technischer sein durfte. Das Trailfox wäre mein erstes Fully, bin schon mehrfach Stumpjumper, Enduros und ein Genius von Cousins gefahren, aber das BMC reizt mich derzeit einfach sehr und habe nach 15 Jahren Specialized lust mal was neues Auszuprobieren. Ich habe tatsächlich Bock viel mehr technische Sachen zu machen, mein bisheriges Bike war halt einfach auf Tempobolzen berghoch ausgelegt - war früher mal 4 Jahre im Motocross - Verein, ich hoffe da ist noch 'n bischen was hängen geblieben ;-).

Grooce Thrillhouse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheCelt034 (2. Februar 2012)

Hi, mein Trailfox02 von 2008 hat jetzt 26000 Km runter.
Bisher erneuert: Außer Kette, Bremsen, Kassette waren da DT Swiss Dämpfer wegen Riefe an der Kolbenstange, FSA Kurbel wegen Lagerschaden und verschliessenen Kettenblättern, hintere DT Swiss Felge wegen umlaufenden Riss (Walzfehler wurde auf Kulanz getauscht), die hintere Avid Bremse wegen Undichten sowie XT Radnabe hinten die Lagerung erneuert und zweimal die Lager der Umlenkung für die hintere Dämpfung. Ansonsten rennt's wie eh und je.
Grüße,
Tom!


----------



## m.rr (2. Februar 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> http://www.schaltauge.com/BMC
> 
> vielleicht ist hier das passende dabei




ach übrigens  Schaltauge gesucht, gefunden, bestellt und sofort da.
Ich hätte erst gar nicht mit dem Radladenquatsch anfangen sollen. (Der hat sich übrigens noch nicht mal wieder gemeldet ) BMC selbst hatte es auch nicht nötig zu antworten ...naja, hauptsache das Bike macht Spaß 
Danke also noch ma, für den Link!


----------



## Primus27 (11. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen, ich verkaufe aktuell mein fast ungefahrenes Fourstroke, mit fast ausschlißelich neuen Teilen (u.a. Rahmen und Gabel):

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=473193

Bei Interesse melden!

Grüße!


----------



## Rockside (15. Februar 2012)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit Trailfox 01 (Carbon) in Punkto Steinschlägen oder sonstiges interessantes?

Speziell die untere Hinterbau-Konstruktion in Tretlager-Nähe scheint mir etwas vorbestimmt zu sein, so als Steinfänger ...  Ich meine nicht das Unterrohr, das hat ja die Aluplatte als Schutz.


----------



## TheCelt034 (15. Februar 2012)

Naja, ich halte von Carbon im Gelände nichts, hatten schon drei Rahmenrisse bei Specialised Bikes, welche ich gesehen habe, klar gabs immer einen neuen Rahmen Gratis, aber die Komponenten passten nie zu den neuen Rahmen wegen Modelländerungen, das mussten die Jungs dann selbst finanziell tragen.
P.S. Beim Trailfox02 Bj.2008 hatte ich noch bei 26004 Km den rechten Deore Rapidfire Griff erneuert.
Von Leichtbau Komponenten halte ich nichts, ich fahre zuviele Km und stehe daher auf "haltbar"! 
Das TF02 rennt immer noch geil und macht immer noch Spaß, trotz all der Km, bin gerade eben von der Spätschicht gekommen (25Km) und habe noch eine Ehrenrunde zusätzlich gedreht, just for Fun, alles Schmuddelig und glitschig..., voll eingesaut, aber glücklich und jetzt ein lecker isotonisch Schöppchen und ein Rudel Kohlenhydrate für morgen.
Grüße an alle BMC' ler, viel Spaß beim Biken...


----------



## Jules.Winnfield (16. Februar 2012)

Hallo Dirty Track,
ich habe mich jetzt für die Alu-Variante des Trailfox entschieden.
Letztendlich sprechen wir über ein All Moutain Bike mit exzellenten Abfahrtseigenschaften. Damit bewege ich mich auf rauherem Untergrund (wie du gesagt hast: Steinschläge ect.). Desweiteren fahre zumindest ich mal an der Sturzgrenze, wenn ich das Rad voll ausnutze. Deshalb halte ich Carbon für das falsche Rahmenmaterial bei All Mountain Bikes.
... und so viel schwerer ist das Alurad auch nicht.

Viele Grüße

Jules


----------



## Rockside (16. Februar 2012)

Nun, danke für eure Antworten. Jedoch habe ich leider noch keine Erfahrungs-Meinung speziell über das Trailfox 01 (Carbon).

Ich selbst fahre eigentlich selten an der Sturzgrenze, d.h. ich schmeisse, auch meiner Gesundheit zu liebe, mein Bike nur sehr selten in die Pampa.

Dennoch ist es schon so, daß bei Abfahrten Steinschläge nicht wirklich vermieden werden können. Was aber noch nichts heisst, wenn man die gefährdeten Stellen evtl. mit einem dicken Klarsicht-Abkleber schützen kann.

Hat denn echt noch keiner das Trailfox 01 gekauft und gefahren?


----------



## BigRed (16. Februar 2012)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Nun, danke für eure Antworten. Jedoch habe ich leider noch keine Erfahrungs-Meinung speziell über das Trailfox 01 (Carbon).
> 
> Ich selbst fahre eigentlich selten an der Sturzgrenze, d.h. ich schmeisse, auch meiner Gesundheit zu liebe, mein Bike nur sehr selten in die Pampa.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

zu den Fahreigenschaften: Das TF01 Carbon ist sicher etwas verspielter als die AluVariante, da etwas wendiger und mit einem bißchen steileren Lenkwinkel. Mir würde es als Allrounder für Trails, Touren und Bergab gut tun, das AluTeil aufgrund der Geometrie etwas eher bergab als bergauf bzw. nicht sooo universell wie das TF01.  Aber der Unterschied ist nicht gewaltig, doch spürbar...
Wegen Steinschlag: ?   Darüber wird es immer Diskussionen geben ohne eindeutige Meinung...

Ich denke, wenn Du Dir das Teil zulegst, hast du momentan das perfekte UniversalGerät fürs Gelände 

Grüße

BIGRED


----------



## TheCelt034 (17. Februar 2012)

Naja, wenn du so an deine Gesundheit denkst...Alu.
Merke keinen Unterschied im Tempo wenn die Bekannten anstatt Alu mal Carbonbikes fahren, eher fahren die in Trails vorsichtiger weil sie Angst ums Rähmchen haben. Wenns dann in die Alpen geht nehmen doch alle wieder das Alubike mit...
Am Besten war noch der Arbeitskollege mit seinem Cube Hardtail, wo er sich die teure Sattelstütze aus Carbon montierte, welche dann brach (in der Mitte nicht an der Klemmung). Das Ganze geschah so ungünstig, das er das Rohr sich rechts neben die Klöten in den Unterleib rammte, auf den Röntgenbildern sah man die Carbonfaserchen im Körper sehr schlecht und er eiterte lange Zeit vor sich hin...
Bei Alu kein Thema...
Was auch schön ist und jeder ernsthafte Biker wohl kennt ist wenn sich im Hinterradprofil ein Stein festsetzt und im Hinterbau vom Fully an den seitlichen Streben scheuert, das kommt öfter vor als man denkt. Schaut euch mal die betreffenden Stellen an euren Bikes an, da springt jede Carbonfaser vor Freude aus dem Lack...
Da nehme ich die zwei drei hundert Grämmchen mehr gerne in Kauf, die merke ich bei meinen Kilometern eh nicht.
Und mehr Geld für mehr Risiko zu investieren scheint mir recht unlogisch, außer ich kann beim Bikelokal im Wald das teure Bike der "staunenden" Alufraktion präsentieren.
Zufrieden sollt ihr sein mit euren Bikes und vor allem möglichst sicher, soweit das bei unserem Hobby zu vereinbaren ist.
Ich wünsche jedem eine Gute Wahl zu tun und immer ein Quentchen Glück bei allem.
Jetzt muß ich Klamotten schrubben und Schuhe und Bike, war gerade noch im Wald..., was ein Rotzschlamm und Schneematschkrams noch überall
Grüße,
Tom.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PietAM (17. Februar 2012)

Für mich persönlich ist die Diskusion Alu/Carbon eh kein großes Thema. Mit meinem Superstroke 01, welches ich eher in Richtung Enduro gepimpt habe,  spiele ich in meiner zusammengestellten Version (knapp 15Kg) eh immer den Schlussmann. Das macht mir aber nichts aus, denn ich fahre bei jeder passenden Gelegenheit, z.B. leichte Steigungen etc. gerne per Wheelie und spiele mit dem Gelände, sprich mein Grundspeed auf einer Tour ist eh nichts zum Tempobolzen. Nach einer heftigen Auffahrt bleibe ich oben auch schon mal kurz stehen, um zu verschnaufen. Lieber lasse ich es dann bergab brennen. Bei mir steht der Spass an allererster Stelle und die Haltbarkeit. KS i900r Variostuetze, XT770 Kurbel, umgebaut auf zweifach 22/36 wobei das 36er Kettenblatt die Stahlvariante (Haltbarkeit)  der Deore ist. 700 Lenker, Saint 4 Kolben Bremse, 160er Marzocchi mit 35er Standrohren, fette 2,40 Reifen etc.. Das wiegt natürlich aber hält auch. Bei meinen 90Kg brauche ich dass auch. Mit meinem Bike kann ich alles machen, leichtes Downhillen/Jumps, Trailsshredden, Wheelies usw., ohne dabei Angst haben zu müssen, dass ich das Bike überfordere. Bergauf macht sich das Gewicht natürlich bemerkbar (aber das gibt wenigstens dicke Beine)! Fazit: Carbon oder Alu muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden und ist letztlich eine Entscheidung des Einsatzzwecks, der Abwaegung von Vor- und Nachteilen und auch des Budgets. Hauptsache Spass beim Biken!


----------



## Rockside (17. Februar 2012)

PietAM schrieb:


> Bei mir steht der Spass an allererster Stelle und die Haltbarkeit.



Das steht bei mir natürlich auch an erster Stelle. Ich fahre genauso gerne hoch wie runter. Deswegen möchte ich natürlich, daß das Bike trotz gutem Federweg nicht übermäßig schwer wird. So um 12 Kilo wäre schon echt korrekt. Das würde das TF01 schon bringen.

Nur habe ich jetzt leider noch keinen Erfahrungsbericht von jemandem mit nem TF01 Carbon. Sind wohl noch zu frisch ? ... und so übermäßig teuer ist ne XT-Variante auch nicht, vergleicht man das mal mit Cannondale ... oder Rotwild.


----------



## kartenhaus (25. Februar 2012)

Hi, 

habe heute endlich mein neues Trailfox ausführen können und ich bin schwer begeistert. 

Bis dato hatte war ich immer mit einem Race Fully von Cube mit 100mm Federweg am Heck unterwegs und hatte doch recht starke Bedenken, ob man mit diesem AM genauso gut den Berg hoch kommt und ja, es geht und sogar besser. 

Propedal brauchte ich eigentlich gar nicht und man hat ordentlich Kraft aufs Pedal bekommen. Trittfrequenz war konstant hoch und trotz konditioneller Schwäche war es sehr leicht die Höhenmeter abzuspulen. 

Bergab war das Rad dann richtig schön ruhig, hat jede Unebenheit problemlos ausgebügelt und man fühlte sich einfach sicher auf dem Rad. Hab irgendwie das Gefühl, dass mein Cube unruhiger war, gerade ab 45+ km/h. 

Freu mich jedenfalls schon auf die nächsten Touren, wobei nächstes WE erstmal wieder die Ski ausgeführt werden wollen. 

Anbei noch 2 Bilder und verzeiht mir bitte meinen Flaschenhalter, hab noch keinen passenden gefunden und da musste erstmal der von meinem alten Rad herhalten.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (25. Februar 2012)

Absolut geiles Bike !

Mich würde interessieren was hast du bezahlt ?


----------



## kartenhaus (26. Februar 2012)

Gab ca. 10% Rabatt auf den Listenpreis, rationell betrachtet dennoch zuviel, aber wo die Liebe halt hinfällt...


----------



## donadi (26. Februar 2012)

Geiles Gerät!

Was mich aber so richtig interessiert - wo hast du diesen Bike Ständer her in dem das gute Stück steht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kartenhaus (26. Februar 2012)

Hi, den Fahrradständer hatte ich beim Roseversand bestellt:

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-fahrradstaender-rastplatz-fb-2/aid:480693

Ist qualitativ sehr gut und preislich imo ok.


----------



## austriacarp (26. Februar 2012)

Schöner Fuchs würde meinen BJ 2010 auch nicht mehr hergeben Qualitativ absolut kein Vergleich zu den Würfel Bikes umd meines ist ein Stereo mit den gleichen Federweg. Werde mir irgend wann auch wieder ein TF anschaffen wenn es wieder günstige Rahmen gibt aber auf jeden Fall in Alu. Meines schaut aktuell so aus.


----------



## Thrillhouse (26. Februar 2012)

(Mist jetzt hatte ich eben eine viertel Stunde Erfahrungsbericht getippt und dann aufgrund Fremdlaptop-komischer Tastenkombi gelöscht...grrrr)

 ich fahre das Trailfox Carbon (XT) seit ca. 4 Wochen, 

Kurzfazit - ich finde es sau Geil! Sehr wendig, sehr schluckfreudig, super Verarbeitung. Muss leider weg - werde demnächst aber mehr schreiben - bin jetzt zum Trail-Technik Training verabredet ;-) großer Spass mit dem neuen Teil.


und jetzt ausführlicher 

Das Trailfox ist mein erstes Fully - bislang sah mein Fahrprofil eher Cross Country Lastig, aber durchaus mit technischem Einschlag aus. Mein bisheriges Rad war ein 97er Specialized S-Works HT, welches über die Jahre sicherlich an die 50-60000 Km gesammelt hat - und jetzt in Altersteilzeit gehen darf.

Übrigens Kampfgewicht von zarten 85kg angefangen und seit 2005 zw. 90 und 95kg.

Das Trailfox ist natürlich erstmal ne ganz schön krasse Umgewöhnung, wenn man von so einer harten Streckbank umsteigt.

Ich musste und muss mich erstmal an die Hinterbaufederung gewöhnen - klar geht das nicht so zügig und direkt wie ein HT bergauf, aber das soll es ja auch nicht wirklich. 

Nach den ersten Touren und der Umstellung, finde ich, dass das Rad echt gut bergauf fährt, wobei ich sagen muss dass ich in ebenen Abschnitten und Bergauf eigentlich immer Propedal aktiviert habe, da schon ein permanentes leichtes Wippen beim Treten vorhanden ist. Eigentlich fühlt es sich nicht kraftsaugend an es gefällt mir mit Propedal in solchen Situationen einfach besser.  Im Wiegetritt pumpt es schon ganz schön, habe aber ehrlich gesagt noch kein Fully, dass ich leihweise gefahren bin, gesehen welches das mit offener Dämpfung nicht tut. Das Genius meines Cousins finde ich mit der Lenkerfernbedienbaren Blockierfunktion diesbezüglich echt geil. 

Bergab ist es einfach eine Wonne mit dem Teil, wobei ich mich auch hier erst noch umgewöhnen muss. Im ersten Moment dachte ich echt, man kriegt man hier wenig Rückmeldung über den Untergrund, das ging doch mit dem HT besser - der kurz probierte umstieg aufs HT im Vergleich verdeutlichte aber gleichzeitig den Geschwindigkeits unterschied, den das Trailfox auf der gleichen Strecke bergab hatte  - es war deutlich. Das Trailfox geht einfach sehr gut und ist schön verspielt vom Handling.

Bezüglich Alu vs. Carbon hatte ich natürlich auch ein paar Bedenken - um das Rad bei leichten dummen Stürzen nicht als Totalschaden verzeichnen zu müssen habe ich eine VErsicherung für das Rad abgeschlossen und  da ich in einer nicht so ganz coolen Gegend wohne, kommt die verbundene Versicherung für Raub auch nicht schlecht.  Letztlich geht es mir dabei aber auch nur darum mir keine "großen" Gedanken ums Material machen zu müssen. Es ist ein recht heftiges MTB und kein rohes Ei und dementsprechend will ich es auch behandeln können.

Und mal als halbe Offtopic - Frage wieviele Carbonteile sind euch wirklich mal kaputt gegangen? Also in meiner ganz eigenen Bilanz kommt da Alu schlechter weg. 2 Speci S-Works Rennradrahmen, nen Aludownhilllenker, ne Alu Sattelstütze und eine Alugabelkrone. In meinem letzten S-Works Rennrad, dass ich seit 2003 fahre, steckt ne Vollcarbongabel mit entspr. Schaft und eine Carbonstütze - ich schone das Material definitiv nicht, sprinte recht viel und nehme oft Kopfsteinpflaster und auch mal den ein oder anderen Waldweg mit - hält bislang problemlos und ich habe auch kaum bedenken diesbezüglich.

An meinem HT fahre ich seit ca. 6 oder 7 Jahren einen Syntace Carbon lenker - der hat Alpencrosse und Marathons bislang absolut problemlos überlebt, wie gesagt ein 120g Lenker bei ü 90kg. 

Klar gucke ich jetzt ein bischen genauer, ob das Trailfox beim Anlehnen wegrollt und evtl. schön an ner Rauputzhauskante runterknallt - aber bezüglich der Stabilität habe ich da keine Bedenken, viele Freunde fahren auch carbon Fullys, da ist bislang nie etwas passiert - auch wenn ich das Rad jetzt nicht unbedingt hart in einem Bikepark rannehmen würde ;-)



Grooce Thrillhouse


----------



## Rockside (27. Februar 2012)

@kartenhaus
vielen Dank für Deinen Fahrbericht, hört sich wirklich sehr ermutigend an, auch daß man damit bergauf noch sehr gut fahren kann.

@Thrillhouse
Danke auch Dir. Ist ja schon ein deftiger Übergang vom Hardtail auf 150mm Federweg. Ein paar Bedenken wegen dem Carbon habe ich auch, aber ich denke, daß die Hersteller von Carbon-Bikes inzwischen auch dazugelernt haben könnten und hoffentlich so langsam wissen worauf es ankommt.


----------



## austriacarp (27. Februar 2012)

Für mich macht ein Fully mit 150mm Federweg absolut keinen Sinn. gewichtsersparnis gegenüber Alu sind so 300 gramm das ist für ein Bike mit 13 oder 14 kg gar nichts. Mit sicherheit sind die Carbonrahmen um vieles besser als noch vor einigen Jahren aber ein blöder Steinschlag oder einmal blöd umfallen und der Rahmen ist hinüber.


----------



## kartenhaus (27. Februar 2012)

Das Thema Carbon sehe ich beim Trailfox momentan nicht so kritisch. Hatte auch erst bedenken, aber im Gegensatz zu anderen Rädern macht der BMC Rahmen aus Carbon einen stabilen und wertigen Eindruck und der Rahmen ist aus meiner Sicht mit Unterrohrschutz gut ausgestattet.

Wichtiges Detail bei BMC war dann aber, dass man durch Registrierung des Rahmens auf der BMC Seite 5 Jahre Garantie bekommt. Nebenbei gibt es auch Crash Replacement, das nimmt mir dann schon ein wenig die Angst.


----------



## austriacarp (27. Februar 2012)

Hat jemand beim TF01 schon Probleme mit den Schrauben der Schwinge gehabt? Bei meinen Bike und bei den von meinen Arbeitskollegen haben sich die Schrauben gelöst und das Bike hat begonnen beim Treten zu knacken. Habe die Schrauben mit lostite 242 eingeklebt und mit den Drehmomentschlüssel angezogen und jetzt ist Ruhe.


----------



## maxissmo (27. Februar 2012)

Da darf mein Baby natürlich auch nicht fehlen, BMC´s sieht man ja echt nicht allzuviele...


2009er Fourstroke02, SLX Brakes, XT SChaltung, RS Revelation ....


Nach knapp 3000km über jegliches Gelände keinerlei Probleme


Like?




PS habs leider nicht geschafft diepics direkt zu posten...


----------



## Rockside (27. Februar 2012)

Ich habe mir nun auch ein Trailfox01 'naked' mit XT-Ausstattung zugelegt, bin aber noch kräftig am Verfeinern, d.h. Bremsleitung vorne kürzen (muss aber auch noch entlüften, weshalb die erste Tour leider verschoben werden musste), Lenker- und Vorbautausch auf Syntace und ne Reverb musste auf jeden Fall auch noch dran. 

Eure positiven Fahreindrücke zerstreuen glücklicherweise meine Bedenken, daß das Trailfox01 für AM-Touren vom Federweg her doch etwas überdimensioniert sein könnte. Ich freue mich schon riesig auf die erste große Tagesrunde.

Das mit den sich lösenden Schrauben und dem Loctite ist ein guter Tipp. Ich überlege schon, ob ich die Schrauben gleich 'verbessern' soll. Habe aber auch gehört, da wären solche Hohlschrauben drin, die sich leicht verabschieden würden, wenn man die etwas zu fest anzieht. Da muss man wohl vorsichtig mit leichtem Drehmoment ran. Vorgeschrieben sind ja 5 Nm.
@austriacarp
waren denn die Schrauben original nicht schon mit Loctite oder ähnlichem verschraubt worden?

Einen Kritikpunkt gibt es aber auch: nämlich daß die Öffnungen wo der Schaltzug durch die Schwinge geführt werden, relativ weit offen klaffen, in die wohl mit der Zeit ne Menge Dreck und Wasser eindringen kann. Das ist anscheinend von BMC nicht so ganz durchdacht worden. Mal sehen was ich da machen kann.


----------



## donadi (27. Februar 2012)

Ja, bei Problemen mit der Schwinge bist du hier gut aufgehoben 

Habe auch schon das eine oder andere dazu geschrieben

Welche Schraube genau löst sich denn?

Deffinitionen:

Hauptrahmen
Hinterbau
Obere Wippe
Unterer Umlenkhebel

Wenn wir mit den Begriffen arbeiten, dann kommen wir auch nicht durcheinander.

Bei mir hat sich die Schraube am unteren Umlenkhebel zum Hauptrahmen Kurbelseitig gelöst.





austriacarp schrieb:


> Hat jemand beim TF01 schon Probleme mit den Schrauben der Schwinge gehabt? Bei meinen Bike und bei den von meinen Arbeitskollegen haben sich die Schrauben gelöst und das Bike hat begonnen beim Treten zu knacken. Habe die Schrauben mit lostite 242 eingeklebt und mit den Drehmomentschlüssel angezogen und jetzt ist Ruhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kartenhaus (27. Februar 2012)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Ich habe mir nun auch ein Trailfox01 'naked' mit XT-Ausstattung zugelegt, bin aber noch kräftig am Verfeinern, d.h. Bremsleitung vorne kürzen (muss aber auch noch entlüften, weshalb die erste Tour leider verschoben werden musste), Lenker- und Vorbautausch auf Syntace und ne Reverb musste auf jeden Fall auch noch dran.
> 
> Eure positiven Fahreindrücke zerstreuen glücklicherweise meine Bedenken, daß das Trailfox01 für AM-Touren vom Federweg her doch etwas überdimensioniert sein könnte. Ich freue mich schon riesig auf die erste große Tagesrunde.



Gratuliere erst einmal zum Kauf und hoffe du hast viel Spaß bei den ersten Touren.  Berichte auf alle Fälle einmal und ich werde mich derweil wieder in Geduld üben müssen bis die Ski nächste Woche eingelagert werden. 

Hatte mir vor dem Kauf vom Rad extra noch einen Drehmomentschlüssel gekauft, aber die Gelenkschrauben noch nicht überprüft. So wie ich das lese, wäre das aber eine gute Idee.


----------



## Rockside (27. Februar 2012)

Danke auch ... und am WE wird's hoffentlich auch was mit ner ersten Ausfahrt, so wetterseitig. Werde auf jeden Fall mitteilen wie's war.


----------



## austriacarp (28. Februar 2012)

Die Schrauben sind keine Hohlschrauben und auch Werkseitig nicht eingeklebt. Bei mir hat sich die Schraube am Hauptrahmen unter der Kurbel gelöst anzugsdrehmoment ist 13NM und 8NM Modell 2010 Alu eingeklebt habe ich sie mit Loctite 242. Ein weiteres Problem was mir aufgefallen ist im Tretlagergehäuse steht immer eine Menge Wasser weiß nicht wo das rein kommt im Winter war das ganze ein Eisblock.


----------



## donadi (28. Februar 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Die Schrauben sind keine Hohlschrauben und auch Werkseitig nicht eingeklebt. Bei mir hat sich die Schraube am Hauptrahmen unter der Kurbel gelöst anzugsdrehmoment ist 13NM und 8NM Modell 2010 Alu eingeklebt habe ich sie mit Loctite 242. Ein weiteres Problem was mir aufgefallen ist im Tretlagergehäuse steht immer eine Menge Wasser weiß nicht wo das rein kommt im Winter war das ganze ein Eisblock.



Sich lösende Schrauben da unten deuten meistens auf ein Lagerschaden hin. Das Lager ist dann nicht mehr ganz freigängig und übt ein Drehmoment beim ein und ausfedern auf die schraube aus. Das kleben der Schraube mit Schraubensicherung hilft zwar gegen das aufdrehen, aber ändert nichts am vermutlich defektem Lager.
Das ist nicht unbekannt und wurde in dem Thread schon relativ weit vorne behandelt.

Wasser kommt beim TF in den meisten fällen über die Sattelstütze/Klemme oder über den Trinkflaschenhalter


----------



## austriacarp (28. Februar 2012)

Weiß jemand die lagertypen vom TF01 BJ 2010? Durchmesser der unteren Lager ist 22mm Bohrung 10mm Stärke weiß ich nicht aber ich nehme an das es ein Standard Lager ist. Vielleicht hat ja jemand die Bezeichnung der ganzen Lager dann kann ich mir gleich alle bei E-bay bestellen.


----------



## donadi (28. Februar 2012)

Post 1107 und folgende

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9002195&postcount=1107


----------



## Rockside (28. Februar 2012)

Nur zur Ergänzung für's Carbon-Fully: 
auf samtlichen Lagerkappen der Schwingenlager steht 5 Nm eingestanzt drauf. 

Mag sein, daß es beim Alu-Fully andere Anzugsmomente gibt, wie austriacarp weiter oben schreibt.


----------



## Nuc (28. Februar 2012)

Habe meine Hinterbaulager an dem unteren Umlenkhebel an meinem TF02 2009 nach ca. 7000km gewechselt. Alles läuft wieder wie eine eins. Die Löcher in den Kettenstreben habe ich mit Panzerband abgeklebt, da der Rahmen ja sonst mit der Zeit durch Matschansammlung schwerer wird


----------



## wesone (2. März 2012)

Hallo,

Bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem Dämpfer für mein BMC Supertrail 02.

Dachte evtl. sogar an einen Stahldämpfer bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das mit dem Rahmen passt und habe auch kein geeigntes Material zum ausprobieren.

Hatt schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem Einbau von Dämpfern wie Fox DHX, Marzocchi Roco, Rock Shox Vivid gemacht. Passt das oder schlägt das Piggyback der genannten Dämpfer unten am Rahmen an .
*http://www.google.de/search?q=marzo...FDYjEtAaI84mmCA&ved=0CFUQrQQ&biw=1360&bih=619*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (2. März 2012)

wesone schrieb:


> Bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem Dämpfer für mein BMC Supertrail 02.
> Hatt schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem Einbau von Dämpfern wie Fox DHX, Marzocchi Roco, Rock Shox Vivid gemacht. Passt das oder schlägt das Piggyback der genannten Dämpfer unten am Rahmen an .
> *http://www.google.de/search?q=marzo...FDYjEtAaI84mmCA&ved=0CFUQrQQ&biw=1360&bih=619*



Hi,

Fox DHX geht nicht habe ich bereits probiert !
Der Piggyback schlägt nach wenigen cm auf !!!
Andere Dämpfer mit Piggyback gehen bestimmt auch meist nicht !?

Warum willst du den gut funktionierenden RP2 ersetzen ???
Für den Fall das du einen Ersatz-RP2 benötigst ich habe noch einen !!!

Grüße Klaus


----------



## wesone (2. März 2012)

Hi,

Ich habe bisher noch gar keinen Dämpfer, lediglich den Rahmen.

Daher suche ich noch nen günstigen Dämpfer für den Aufbau des Rahmens. 

Da es das dritte Bike aktuell ist, soll der Aufbau so günstig wie möglich von statten gehen .

Wäre nett wenn duch du dich mal per PN bei mir melden könntest, bzgl. deiner Preisvorstellungen und Alter deines  RP2.

Grusss
Bastian


----------



## FrankyK (2. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

auf der BMC Seite steht dass Tublessreifen auf dem TF01 und 02 drauf sind. Kann man da Später "normale" Schwalbe Reifen mit Schlauch drauf machen?
Ich habe mir heute das TF02 angeschaut und werde es warscheinlich kaufen nur wollte ich gerne SnakeSkin Nobbys drauf machen wenn die Orginalen durch sind.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (2. März 2012)

wesone schrieb:


> Hi, Ich habe bisher noch gar keinen Dämpfer, lediglich den Rahmen.



Ach so ich verstehe !
Ich schreibe dir eine PN !!

Welche Rahmengröße hast du ???

Falls du dich auf die Suche nach einem Dämpfer machst du benötigst einen 
mit 200mm und 57mm Hub aber das weisst du ja bestimmt schon !!


----------



## wesone (2. März 2012)

Hi,

Habe Rahmengröße S


----------



## Rockside (2. März 2012)

FrankyK schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> auf der BMC Seite steht dass Tublessreifen auf dem TF01 und 02 drauf sind.



an dem TF01 sind nur Tubeless-Alu-Felgen drauf, d.h. Felgen ohne Speichenlöcher im Felgenboden. Die Reifen sind aber normale Onza Ibex FR und Canis Reifen mit Schlauch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankyK (2. März 2012)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> an dem TF01 sind nur Tubeless-Alu-Felgen drauf, d.h. Felgen ohne Speichenlöcher im Felgenboden. Die Reifen sind aber normale Onza Ibex FR und Canis Reifen mit Schlauch.


 

Danke für die Info, dann wird es beim TF02 auch so sein, ich habe daruaf gar nicht geachtet heute
Dann ist es so wie auf meinem Hai, da stand damals nur Tubeless Ready

Gruß
Frank


----------



## austriacarp (3. März 2012)

FrankyK schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> auf der BMC Seite steht dass Tublessreifen auf dem TF01 und 02 drauf sind. Kann man da Später "normale" Schwalbe Reifen mit Schlauch drauf machen?
> Ich habe mir heute das TF02 angeschaut und werde es warscheinlich kaufen nur wollte ich gerne SnakeSkin Nobbys drauf machen wenn die Orginalen durch sind.
> ...


NN Snake Skin gibt es auch als Tubless Ready. Ich fahre seit einen halben Jahr Tubless und möchte nie mehr einen Schlauchreifen fahren.


----------



## FrankyK (3. März 2012)

Das habe ich auch gesehen dass es die Nobbys Tubeless gibt, und wie ist es mit dem rumgesiffe vom Dichtmittel? Habe das selbst noch nie gemacht, eventuell muss man es nur mal testen. 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## austriacarp (3. März 2012)

Einfüllen durch das Ventil überhaupt kein rumgesiffe und wenn der Reifen Runter ist mitsamt den Dichtmittel ensorgen oder sonst mit der Spritze wieder absaugen. Der Vorteil ist kein Platter keine 450 gramm schweren Downhillschläuche und bei wenig Luftdruck ein ganz anderes Rollverhalten als Schlauchreifen.


----------



## donadi (4. März 2012)

Ich bin ebenfalls ein großer Freund von Tubeless. 

Hatte zuerst die Fat Albert UST und jetzt die Rubber Queen UST. Bin mit beiden sehr zufrieden, wobei die Rubber Queen vom Grip und von der Verarbeitung her um einiges besser ist.

Allerdings halte ich nichts von Schwalbes "tubeless ready" Mogelpackung. 

Entweder ich baue einen hochwertigen Reifen der ein echter UST mit robuster Flanke und viel TPI ist oder ich baue einen normalen Reifen.
In meinen Augen macht es sich Schwalbe mit dem "tubeless ready" etwas zu einfach.

Also der Conti braucht keine Milch oder sonstige Hilfsmittel. Ein echter tubeless (Fat Albert UST allerdings auch)


----------



## Rockside (4. März 2012)

Den Nobby Nic gibt's als Tubeless Ready und auch als ausgewiesenen Tubeless-Reifen. Schau mal auf der Schwalbe Page.


----------



## austriacarp (4. März 2012)

Der Fat Albert Tubless ready braucht auch keine Milch um dicht zu sein aber als Pannenschutz. Der Tubless ready hat zum UST überhaupt keinen Nachteil er ist aber um einiges leichter zumindestens ist es beim Fat Albert so.


----------



## donadi (4. März 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Der Fat Albert Tubless ready braucht auch keine Milch um dicht zu sein aber als Pannenschutz. Der Tubless ready hat zum UST überhaupt keinen Nachteil er ist aber um einiges leichter zumindestens ist es beim Fat Albert so.



Stimmt - inzwischen werden wohl alle Schwalbe Reifen mit minderwertigen Karkassen gebaut (67 TPI). Somit ist der Vorteil der bisher robusten UST Karkasse dahin. Ging wohl in der Bekanntmachung von "Tubeless Ready" unter.

Ein Conti in "normal" kommt mit 84 und ein UST mit 330 TPI.

Immerhin ist der Schwalbe billig in der Anschaffung.


----------



## austriacarp (5. März 2012)

Weiß nicht wie die neuen Conti sind aber der 2010 Mountain King ist unbrauchbar


----------



## donadi (5. März 2012)

Ja, hat Conti auch gemerkt. Daher gibt es eine Neuauflage als MountainKing 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## austriacarp (5. März 2012)

Werde ich vielleicht mal testen habe aber gelesen das die ohne Dichtmilch gar nicht dicht werden stimmt das? Mitlerweile habe ich schon vieles durch lande aber immer wieder beim Fat Albert da ich vom Grip überzeugt bin. Aktuell habe ich aber am BMC wieder einen der Risse im Bereich der Stollen hat hatte das gleiche Problem schon mal beim NN. Aber Schwalbe Service ist 1A vorab einen neuen Reifen und für den kaputten einen Retourschein auf ihre kosten wenn nur alle so einen Service hätten. BMC schickt dir nicht einmal eine Schraube wenn sie kaputt ist.


----------



## FrankyK (5. März 2012)

Jetzt sind erst mal die Onza drauf, wenn die unten sind werde ich es mir mal anschauen (müssen).
Auf dem "alten" Rad bleiben erstmal die Nobbys mit Schaluch drauf.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## donadi (5. März 2012)

Also dicht sind die alle - ich meine aber natürlich die reinen UST Modele.

Erfahrung habe ich bisher mit Schwalbe Fat Albert UST und Rubber Queen UST


----------



## Rockside (6. März 2012)

Am WE war die erste Tour mit dem Trailfox gelaufen. 

Das Rad ist überraschenderweise wendiger als ich mir vorgestellt hatte. Ich hatte eher irgendwie etwas Downhill-lastigkeit vermutet. Aber nichts dergleichen. Mit dem Rad fährt's sich genauso gut hoch wie runter. 

Vorallem die Uphill-Qualitäten fand ich erstaunlich, das geht ja spürbar besser als mein altes 120er Rad mit besserer Kondition von meinereiner ...   Und ich habe nicht einmal das ProPedal zuschalten müssen. Das ist so etwas, was bei dem Rad eigentlich keiner braucht, wenn man einen einigermaßen 'Runden Tritt' hat.


----------



## FrankyK (7. März 2012)

ich bin auch daruf gespannt wie die Probefahrt ist.
So wie du schreibst und man so liest kann ich es doch als AllMountain verwenden.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Rockside (7. März 2012)

Hoffentlich haben das 01 und das 02 eine ähnliche Geo, dann passt das.


----------



## FrankyK (7. März 2012)

Ups ich bin davon ausgegangen dass du das 02er hast, aber anscheinend hast du vom 01er geschreiben 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Rockside (7. März 2012)

Stimmt schon, aber das 02er ist genauso als All-Mountain ausgewiesen.


----------



## austriacarp (7. März 2012)

Ich kann mich jetzt auch taüschen denke aber gelesen zu haben das das neue TF02 das Gleiche wie das TF01 ist nur in Alu statt Carbon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kartenhaus (7. März 2012)

Gibt nur einen kleinen Unterschied beim Steuerrohwinkel, 67,5° statt 66,5° beim TF01.

Bg,
Thomas


----------



## FrankyK (7. März 2012)

Nicht ganz der Lenkwinkel ist ein Grad größer beim 01er.

Sagen wir es so ich werde es spätestens nächste Woche "erfahren" 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Thrillhouse (8. März 2012)

Der Hinterbau des Alu TF 02 ist definitiv anders als der des Carbon. Sicher vom Grundprinzip her gleich, aber die Sitzstreben stehen deutlich steiler und der Umlenkhebel zum Dämpfer ist Reifenseitig sichtbar länger. Kann man auf der BMC Homepage ganz gut sehen. Ich bin noch kein TF 02 gefahren, aber rein von meinem spontanen physikalischen Hebelverständnis, würde ich denken dass das TF 02 vielleicht etwas Wippanfälliger sein könnte, bei gleicher Dämpferabstimmung. Aber vielleicht gibt es ja leute die von einem praktischen Vergleich berichten können.

Grooce Thrillhouse


----------



## PietAM (9. März 2012)

BMC Trailfox 02/2010
MATERIAL/GRÖSSEN/TESTGRÖSSE	Alu/H: XS, S, M, L, XL / L
GEWICHT OHNE PEDALE	13,55 kg
LENK-/SITZROHRWINKEL	67,0 °/72,5 °
VORBAU-/OBERROHRLÄNGE	85,0 mm/612,0 mm
RADSTAND/TRETLAGERHÖHE	1.162,0 mm/350,0 mm
FEDERWEG VO. MIN/MAX, HI. MIN/MAX	-/140,0 mm, -/142,0 mm

BMC TRAILFOX 01 2011
MATERIAL/GRÖSSEN/TESTGRÖSSE	Alu/H: XS, S, M, L, XL / L
GEWICHT OHNE PEDALE	12,60 kg
LENK-/SITZROHRWINKEL	65,2 °/73,3 °
VORBAU-/OBERROHRLÄNGE	90,0 mm/618,0 mm
RADSTAND/TRETLAGERHÖHE	1.175,0 mm/358,0 mm
FEDERWEG VO. MIN/MAX, HI. MIN/MAX	121,0 mm/149,0 mm, -/146,0 mm

BMC TRAILFOX TF 01 CARBON 2011
MATERIAL/GRÖSSEN/TESTGRÖSSE	Carbon/H: XS, S, M, L, XL / L
GEWICHT OHNE PEDALE	11,80 kg
LENK-/SITZROHRWINKEL	67,2 °/73,4 °
VORBAU-/OBERROHRLÄNGE	85,0 mm/620,0 mm
RADSTAND/TRETLAGERHÖHE	1.171,0 mm/355,0 mm
FEDERWEG VO. MIN/MAX, HI. MIN/MAX	124,0 mm/149,0 mm, -/141,0 mm

Hier sieht man sehr gut die unterschiedlichen Lenkwinkel und Sitzwinkel, was Rückschlüsse auf die Wendigkeit, Spurstabilitaet oder auch das Wippverhalten zulässt. Interessant ist, dass es beim gleichen Modell (Trailfox) verschiedene Geometrien gibt. In der neuen MTB 04/2012 hat das aktuelle Trailfox 02 einen Lenkwinkel von 66° / 73,5 Sitzwinkel. Evtl. ist das notwendig, weil Carbon einfach andere Steifigkeitswerte liefert wie Alu?!


----------



## Thrillhouse (9. März 2012)

@PietAM

gute Übersicht. 

 Wo hast du diese Maße her? Ich dachte das Carbon Trailfox gibt es nur  in S, M und L.

Auf der BMC Seite steht das L auch mit 615mm Oberrohrlänge.

Im ersten TEst den ich  vom Trailfox Carbon habe, wurde beschrieben, dass  der Lenkwinkel steiler beim Carbon wurde, damit mehr Agilität in das  Fahrwerk kommt. Steifer als die Aluversion soll es auch sein.

Beste Grüße

Thrillhouse


----------



## PietAM (9. März 2012)

Die Messdaten der Trailfox-Tests sind aus der BIKE: http://www.bike-magazin.de/suche/sword/Trailfox.html, hoffe dass die Daten auch korrekt sind?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (9. März 2012)

PietAM schrieb:


> .... hoffe dass die Daten auch korrekt sind?!



Da bin ich mir nicht sicher, weil das alles Daten der 2011er Modelle sind. Das TF01 hat zum Beispiel im 2012er einen anderen Dämpfer mit weniger ProPedal-Dämpfung.


----------



## kartenhaus (10. März 2012)

Mal eine Frage an die 2012er TF01 Besitzer.... an der Kettenstrebe ist hinten oben der Ausgang vom Schaltzug. Dieser liegt bei mir frei, was für Wasser/Dreck sicherlich nicht ideal ist. 

Auf den Screenshots auf der BMC Seite ist dort eindeutig ein Gummischutz zu sehen, der den Schaltzug umgibt und das Eindringen von Schmutz/Wasser verhindern soll. Ist dies bei euch auch vorhanden?

Wenn ja, müsste ich mal meinen lieben Händler ansprechen, momentan habe ich nur den Kettenstrebenschutz drüber, so liegt es wenigstens nicht so frei. 

Bg,
Thomas


----------



## 4mate (10. März 2012)

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/24978?xtor=AL-8-[1]-[Froogle]


----------



## Rockside (10. März 2012)

Bei meinem ist das ebenfalls offen, ohne Gummitülle ... übrigens auch unten in der Nähe des Tretlagers wo der Schaltzug in den Hinterbau reingeht.

Mein Händler hatte auf meine Frage hin bei BMC angefragt, ob die solche Gummitüllen nachliefern können. Leider seien die angeblich derzeit nicht lieferbar. Das find ich mal echt besch.... bei so einem Bike.

Daher habe ich mir mit schwarzem Gewebeband notdürftig beholfen. Sieht halt nicht so provesionell aus, aber besser als eine offene Strebe.

Kann nur hoffen, daß die bei BMC ihre Bikes vernünftig vervollständigen, wegen der Schweizer Qualität.


----------



## kartenhaus (10. März 2012)

Gut, dann bin ich wohl nicht der einzige. Werde es mal bei meinem Händler deponieren, dass er das Ding besorgt. Bei dem Preis sollte der Pfennigartikel drin sein. 

Wer es noch nicht gesehen hat, hier ein Bild, worauf man das Ding links vom APS Schriftzug auf der Kettenstrebe erkennen kann. Auf der HP ist es noch ein wenig größer abgebildet.







Bg,
Thomas


----------



## Rockside (10. März 2012)

Falls Dein Händler doch solche Gummitüllen von BMC bekommen kann, würde ich es Dir danken, wenn Du das bekannt geben würdest.


----------



## kartenhaus (10. März 2012)

Ist jemanden bekannt, welche Schläuche BMC beim Trailfox verbaut?


----------



## dettiautos (11. März 2012)

Hallo BMC Gemeinde
ich möchte gerne mail Trailfox 02 BJ 2009 eine 140 Wippe verpassen. Ich weiss das auf den hunderten Seiten darüber was geschrieben stand. Kann mir einer nochmals etwas Infos dazu geben woher ich die Wippe bekommen, was Sie kostet und ob ich den alten Dämpfer weiter fahren kann. 

Danke für die Infos.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (11. März 2012)

dettiautos schrieb:


> Hallo BMC Gemeinde
> ich möchte gerne mail Trailfox 02 BJ 2009 eine 140 Wippe verpassen. Ich weiss das auf den hunderten Seiten darüber was geschrieben stand. Kann mir einer nochmals etwas Infos dazu geben woher ich die Wippe bekommen, was Sie kostet und ob ich den alten Dämpfer weiter fahren kann.
> 
> Danke für die Infos.



Genau diese Frage hab ich mir auch schon gestellt.Habe das gleiche Vorhaben mit meinem Tf 02 2009.Hier gibts einige Aussagen darüber.Leider sind die Aussagen verschieden.
Mein Händler meint man müsse die Wippe und den link tauschen.BMC selber sagt nur die Wippe.Was nun ?
Im Regelfall müsste der Hersteller,also BMC am besten darüber Auskunft geben können.Habe 2 mal BMC angeschrieben und 2 verschiedene meinungen bzw Aussagen erhalten


----------



## donadi (11. März 2012)

Ja, da stand mal was. Irgend jemand hatte ein Angebot von BMC dafür gehabt - 300 nachos oder so. Zu beziehen über Händler oder BMC direkt. 

Aber Suche lieber etwas. Da waren noch ein paar Punkte mit Geometrie und so. Ich weiß auch nicht ob der untere Link bei den 140ern anders ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eicky (11. März 2012)

bis für wie viel kilos ist den das BMC Speedfox SF02 den ausgeleckt .wiege 101 kilo?


----------



## donadi (12. März 2012)

Eicky schrieb:


> bis für wie viel kilos ist den das BMC Speedfox SF02 den ausgeleckt .wiege 101 kilo?




Orientiere dich an den Laufrädern - die DT Swiss M1800 im 2012 TF sind bis 100kg ausgelegt. Und da du selten nackt fahren wirst, musst du noch das Equipement dazuzählen (Rucksack & Co)


----------



## wesone (12. März 2012)

Hi,

Weiß zufällig jemand was für Buchsen ich für den Dämpfereinbau ( FOX RP 23 ) meines Supertrails 02 benötige, und evtl. auch wo es diese günstig zu bestellen gibt ;-) ?

Verfügt das Supertrail über eine ISCG Aufnahme ?

Gruss
Bastian


----------



## Thrillhouse (12. März 2012)

Bezüglich Gewichtsfreigabe stand in der Bedienungsanleitung ein Gesamtgewicht von 110 Kg inkl. Fahrrad, wärst wohl so mind. 5-8kg drüber.


----------



## BruchsalBiker (12. März 2012)

Servus TrailFox Gemeinde, 
will mir auch ein TF01 2012 zulegen, allerdings habe ich da noch zwei Fragen. 
Da leider der Hänlder nur eins da hatte und stellt sich erst mal die Frage der Größe.
Bin 186cm würdet Ihr M oder L empfehlen?
Und kann man hinten auch ein breiteren Reifen als den Erstausrüstungsreifen 2,25 montieren? Sah recht eng aus.
Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen kann.


----------



## Rockside (12. März 2012)

Hi BruchsalBiker,

ich glaube bei 186 würde ich wohl eher das L empfehlen. Die Größenempfehlungen auf der BMC-Page stimmen schon ganz gut. Das Bike ist von der Sitzlänge her recht kompakt.

Bezüglich der Reifen ist es schon wahr, daß es am Hinterbau schon relativ beengt zugeht. Das hängt auch sehr stark vom verwendeten Reifen ab. Die originalen 2,25 Onza-Reifen bauen auch recht breit. 
Ein 2,25 Nobby Nic dagegen, wie ich sie jetzt habe, sieht schon einiges schmaler aus, als die Onza, ist aber OK so für mich. Wieviel Luft dann bei einem breiteren Nobby Nic oder einem anderen Reifentyp noch wäre, müsste man erst mal sehen.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (12. März 2012)

> Die Größenempfehlungen auf der BMC-Page stimmen schon ganz gut



Es ist bekannt das die Größenempfehlungen von BMC eher nicht OK sind.Warum auch immer.
M ist zb bis 175 cm angegeben.Die Oberrohrlänge ist aber bei den Rädern eher lang.
Ich fahre mit 183 cm Größe M.
Les mal hier im Forum nach.Dann wirst du sehen das die Größenangaben von BMC eher nicht empfehlenswert sind.


----------



## jonk0815 (12. März 2012)

Hallo,

mal 'ne kurze Frage, die zwar nicht zu Eurer Diskussion passt, aber im Forum gibts sonst nicht viel über BMC... 
Hat jemand 'ne Ahnung wo die BMCs (non-Impec Rahmen) montiert werden? Kommen die schon fertig aus Asien, oder wird das Finish in der Schweiz gemacht?
Grüsse


----------



## Rockside (12. März 2012)

Nur mal so, die aktuellen Größenempfehlungen auf der BMC-Page für's TF01 sind:

S: 158-168
M: 166-178
L: 175-185

Ich finde das zumindest für's M ganz gut getroffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (12. März 2012)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Nur mal so, die aktuellen Größenempfehlungen auf der BMC-Page für's TF01 sind:
> 
> S: 158-168
> M: 166-178
> ...


Dann lies mal im Thread: Alle mit 185 fahren M.


----------



## Rockside (12. März 2012)

Weiss nicht, warum manche das so machen. Vielleicht hängt das von der Verwendung des Bikes ab (für Downhill?). 

Das Oberrohr ist z.B. bei Größe M 590mm. Das sehe ich als 'üblich', nicht als 'lang'. Dazu kommt, daß ein recht kurzer Vorbau montiert wird, so um die 70mm.

Insgesamt sehe ich das dann eher als 'kurz'. Außerdem hat das Bike einen steilen Sitzwinkel, was das Bike beim Aufsitzen auch kürzer wirken lässt, weil der Sattel beim Sattelstützenauszug nicht so weit nach hinten ragt.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (13. März 2012)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Weiss nicht, warum manche das so machen.



Na der Großteil fährt mit ca 183-185 cm den Rahmen in Größe M.
Das hat mit Downhill nix zu tun.
BMC gibt die Empfehlung der Rahmengrössen sehr groszügig an.
Ich fahre im Zweifelsfall den Rahmen kleiner.
Habe einen Kollegen der färt mit 196 cm das Rad in L.
Normalerweise fährt er größere Rahmen.
Aber jedem das seine.


----------



## kartenhaus (13. März 2012)

Kann nur für mich sprechen, ich habe mit 1,86m die Größe L gewählt. 

Hatte davor ein 20" Cube Racefully. Oberrohrlänge inkl. Vorbau ist somit bei mir 2cm kürzer geworden. Viel mehr wollte ich nicht, da ich auf dem Cube und auch jetzt ein gutes Gefühl habe. 

Ob jetzt M idealer wäre, keine Ahnung, ich komme mit dem L gut klar.  Sattelüberhöhung kann man auf den Bilder auf Seite 47 erkennen. Denke das sollte passen und Arme sind nicht durchgestreckt, also nicht mehr so wie bei meiner alten Streckbank.


----------



## austriacarp (13. März 2012)

Ich fahre mit 183 auch L aber eigentlich kommt es ja auf die Schrittlänge an mit 175 stehst bei einen L jedenfalls mit den Sack am Oberrohr an beim absteigen außer man hat eine extrem lange Schrittweite


----------



## Benarni (13. März 2012)

@austriacarp

Stimme voll zu, Schrittlänge ist wichtig, da die Oberrohre bei den BMC-Rahmen hoch ansetzten. Für meine Entscheidung trotz 184 cm Körpergrösse das Supertrail in M zu nehmen, war letztendlich die bessere Beinfreiheit beim M-Rahmen entscheidend. Und die Oberrohrlänge geht auch noch in Ordnung. 
Allerdings ist das schon grenzwertig. Wäre ich zwei, drei Zentimeter grösser, dann hätte ich wohl doch L genommen um nicht zu gestaucht zu sitzen.

@wesone

Gratuliere zu der Entscheidung Supertrail-Fahrer zu werden. Fahre das gleiche Bike (ST02) jetzt ein halbes Jahr und finds einfach mega-gut. 
Die Buchsen für den Dämpfer müssen oben wie unten 22,2mm breit sein, mit 8mm Bohrung.
ISCG Aufnahme gibt es bei den Modellen mit 160mm Federweg, also die Jahrgänge 2009/10.

Gruß,   Arni.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackbeth (13. März 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit 183 auch L aber eigentlich kommt es ja auf die Schrittlänge an mit 175 stehst bei einen L jedenfalls mit den Sack am Oberrohr an beim absteigen außer man hat eine extrem lange Schrittweite



Andererseits hast du bei kleiner Schrittlänge einen größeren Oberkörper und brauchst daher ein längeres Oberrohr. Ich fahre jedenfalls bei 180 cm Größe ein 09er TF02 in L weil MIR die 590mm schon bei meinem Hardtail zu kurz waren. Etwas mehr Schrittfreiheit kann sicherlich nicht schaden, aber ich finde das so in Ordnung. Ich hau mir nix an.


----------



## Thrillhouse (13. März 2012)

Ich fahre das Rad bei 186/87cm mit 89cm SL in L und das passt mir sehr gut. Das "M" Rad von meinem Händler habe ich probegefahren, wenn ich nur Trails fahren würde, wäre das wohl auch gegangen, er hatte einen recht langen Vorbau drauf, aber die Front baute durch kürzeres Steuerrohr merklich tiefer und mit meinem benötigten Sattelauszug, war die Überstandshöhe schon recht hoch. Wobei ich da die Sitzposition beim L immer noch als Kompakt ansehen würde, als sehr handlich und agil empfinde ich es trotzdem noch, ich würde die Oberrohrlänge nicht kürzer haben wollen. 

Ich denke bei 186 ein L zu nehmen zu nehmen solltest du eigentlich nichts falsch machen, es sei denn du stehst eher auf (vielleicht etwas zu) kleine Rahmen. Für 176cm wie BMC es laut skala empfiehlt, fände ich ein Ldeutlich zu groß. Also die oberen Limits der BMC skala sind schon ganz ok ;-)


----------



## Thrillhouse (13. März 2012)

Bezüglich Reifenbreite - ich habe 2,35 Nobby Nics drauf und das geht so ganz gut, ob allerdings ein 2,4er noch passen würde wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## austriacarp (13. März 2012)

Ich fahre einen 2,4 Fat Albert ohne Probleme


----------



## makkuupussi (14. März 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde,
ich fahre mit 185 cm und 86 cm SL ein TF 02 in Gr. L, passt meiner Meinung nach perfekt, mit der Überstandshöhe habe ich keine Probleme.
Vorher hatte ich ein Supertrail in L, merke kaum einen Unterschied.


Das Supertrail hatte einen Rahmenbruch, BMC kann keine Rahmen/Hinterbau als Ersatzteil mehr liefern (zumindest nicht in Rahmengröße L). Dafür war BMC bei der Schadensregulierung sehr kulant,
das Supertrail war 1 Jahr alt.

schöne Grüße Uli


----------



## GerhardO (15. März 2012)

Hoi!

Fahre ein 2012er TF02 in M bei 180cm. Größe ist perfekt.
Reifen hinten: BigBetty - hat am Hinterbau ca. 5mm "Luft"

G.


----------



## FrankyK (15. März 2012)

kartenhaus schrieb:


> Ist jemanden bekannt, welche Schläuche BMC beim Trailfox verbaut?


 
Keine beim TF sind Tubeless Reifen drauf 

Ich bin gestern noch mal mit dem Speedfox SF01 gefahren das Trailfox 02 hat der Händler noch immer nicht bekommen.
Ich bin echt noch am überlgen wass ich nehmen soll. Was meint ihr als AllMountain das TF02 oder das SF01?
Das SF01 kommt mir ehr als Tourer daher und das TF02 ehr als Enduro 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## austriacarp (15. März 2012)

Also ich fahre das 2010 TF01 in Alu und bin noch kein besseres Bike gefahren obwohl ich schon einige Cubes, Giants usw hinter mir habe. Das TF ist einfach top bergauf und auch bergab Obwohl mich das neue Reign auch reizen würde muß es unbedingt mal testen.


----------



## FrankyK (15. März 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Also ich fahre das 2010 TF01 in Alu und bin noch kein besseres Bike gefahren obwohl ich schon einige Cubes, Giants usw hinter mir habe. Das TF ist einfach top bergauf und auch bergab Obwohl mich das neue Reign auch reizen würde muß es unbedingt mal testen.


 
Das TF01 hätte ich auch gerne nur das ist über meinem Budget


----------



## austriacarp (15. März 2012)

Habe auch nur 499 für Rahmen inkl Dämpfer bezahlt  2010 in aktion natürlich den für den Normalpreis für den Rahmen von 1999 hätte ich mir auch kein TF01 gebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (16. März 2012)

FrankyK schrieb:


> Was meint ihr als AllMountain das TF02 oder das SF01?
> Das SF01 kommt mir ehr als Tourer daher und das TF02 ehr als Enduro
> 
> Gruß
> Frank



Auch, wenn ich den Begriff "AM" nicht so mag: aber wenn AM, dann das TF. 

Kommt halt auch drauf an, auf was Du Wert legst? Magst Du gern Kilo- und Höhenmeter machen? Auch mall schneller? Dann das SF.

Wenns technischer werden soll, hast evtl. mitm TF mehr Spaß. Aber aufgepasst: Das TF hat einen (geilen) flachen Lenkwinkel. Das kann für einige auch erstmal gewöhnungsbedürftig sein. Auf den Abfahrten aber wirst Du das zu schätzen wissen.

VGG


----------



## wesone (16. März 2012)

Hi,

Ich dachte bevor meine Frage in den Tiefen des Threads verschwindet hole ich sich nochmal hervor ;-).

Weiß zufällig jemand was für Buchsen ich für den Dämpfereinbau ( FOX RP  23 ) meines Supertrails 02 benötige, und evtl. auch wo es diese günstig  zu bestellen gibt ;-) ?

Was für einen Umwerfer benötige ich für mein Supertrail bzw. welcher passt ? Da es ja mit einigen Trailfüchsen wohl etwas Probleme gab.

gruss
Bastian


----------



## austriacarp (16. März 2012)

Also beim Trailfuchs von 2009 bis 2011 kannst nur einen Sram Umwerfer verbauen die Shimano gehen sich um 3mm nicht aus kolidieren mit den Hinterbau


----------



## dettiautos (16. März 2012)

Hallo Bastian, 

bzgl. der Buchsen schaue beitrag 1242 unten. Da steht die Antwort. Bezüglich des Umwerfers habe ich bei meinem Supertrail 02 Größe S einen aktuellen Shimano XT Umwerfer aus der 2011er 10 fach Gruppe. Ohne Probleme. Ist anders als bei dem Trailfox. Fahre beide Räder, jedes ist  für seinem Einsatzzweck perfekt. 

Gruss

Dettiautos


----------



## dettiautos (16. März 2012)

FÃ¼r alle die auch darÃ¼ber nachdenken aus Ihrem Trailfox 02 120mm eine 140 er zu machen. Anbei die aktuelle Antwort von BMC. 

Hallo Herr Braun



Vielen Dank fÃ¼r Ihre Anfrage.



FÃ¼r den Umbau benÃ¶tigen Sie den Rockerarm und den Lower Link. Bestell mÃ¼ssten Sie dies Ã¼ber den Fachhandel, da wir nicht direkt an den Kunden liefern kÃ¶nnen.



Hier die Bestellnummer fÃ¼r beide Artikel.



1 x 206395 Rockerarm Trailfox 01   137â¬

1 x 206414 Lower link Trailfox 01     31â¬



Sportliche GrÃ¼sse / Best regards,

*Stephan Kunz*

Junior Warranty Manager


----------



## wesone (16. März 2012)

Hi,

Wenn schon zwei Augen im Schädel hat, sollte man sie auch benutzten .

Danke für den Hinweis habe den vorherigen Beitrag glatt übersehen, wo ja schon alle Fragen beantwortet wurden .

Dann steht dem Aufbau ja nichts mehr im Wege.

Vielen Dank für die Infos.

Gruss
Bastian


----------



## BruchsalBiker (17. März 2012)

So nun wollte ich mich mal bei euch bedanken. Habt mir weitergeholfen, hab nun ein TF01 in L bestellt. Nun heist es warten! Bin schon ganz gespannt.
Also Danke noch mal.


----------



## airtime17 (17. März 2012)

Servus,

wir haben demnächst wahrscheinlich das Trailfox TF01 2009 meiner Frau übrig - Größe S, ein Jahr gefahren, so gut wie neu! Werde den Rahmen oder das kpl. Bike demnächst einstellen - wenn jemand hier aus dem Forum Interesse hat, einfach melden.







Ride on, Flo


----------



## Rockside (18. März 2012)

Vielleicht sollte man mal ein Missverständnis aufklären, weil da BMC für reichlich Verwirrung gesorgt hat: 
bei den TF01 ab Jahrgang 2012 handelt es sich um Carboni's, das Alu-Pendant ist nun das TF02.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankyK (20. März 2012)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Auch, wenn ich den Begriff "AM" nicht so mag: aber wenn AM, dann das TF.
> 
> Kommt halt auch drauf an, auf was Du Wert legst? Magst Du gern Kilo- und Höhenmeter machen? Auch mall schneller? Dann das SF.
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe mir jetzt das TF02 XT bestellt. Ich hoffe dass ich richtig liege.
Höhen und Kilometer möchte ich schon machen sonst kann ich ja keine Singeltrails runterfahren. Bikeparks oder mit der Gondel hochfahren möchte ich nicht, also muss ich hochfahren  . Und da ich es bergab auch etwas knackiger mag sind die 150mm Federweg bestimmt nicht verkehrt.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Rockside (20. März 2012)

Ja super. Berichte dann mal, wie's sich fährt.


----------



## on any sunday (21. März 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Also beim Trailfuchs von 2009 bis 2011 kannst nur einen Sram Umwerfer verbauen die Shimano gehen sich um 3mm nicht aus kolidieren mit den Hinterbau



Ist nicht ganz richtig, ein Shimpano SLX 2-fach funktioniert bei meinem Trailfox 01 von 2009 ohne Probleme.


----------



## austriacarp (21. März 2012)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ist nicht ganz richtig, ein Shimpano SLX 2-fach funktioniert bei meinem Trailfox 01 von 2009 ohne Probleme.


XT und XTR umwerfer funktioniert zu 100% nicht feder mal ganz ein kann mir nicht vorstellen das der SLX kürzer ist wie der XT oder XTR. Bikepalast hat die Räder sogar mit Shimano Umwerfern verkauft weil sie es nicht gemerkt haben das beim Einfedern der Umwerfer kolidiert. Beide Umwerfer waren aber 3 fach.


----------



## Jackbeth (21. März 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Bikepalast hat die Räder sogar mit Shimano Umwerfern verkauft weil sie es nicht gemerkt haben das beim Einfedern der Umwerfer kolidiert.



Auch BMC selbst hat es nicht gemerkt und die Räder mit Shimano-Umwerfern ausgeliefert.


----------



## austriacarp (21. März 2012)

Das ganze hat aber einen riesen Vorteil wäre das nicht passiert hätte ich kein TF01 für 499 bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuc (21. März 2012)

Bei meinem TF02 2009 funktionierte das mit dem Shimano XT Umwerfer auch nicht. Habe mir einen Sram X9 dran gemacht. Der ist ohnehin besser verarbeitet und schaltet super auf der Shimano Kurbel.


----------



## on any sunday (21. März 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> XT und XTR umwerfer funktioniert zu 100% nicht feder mal ganz ein kann mir nicht vorstellen das der SLX kürzer ist wie der XT oder XTR. Bikepalast hat die Räder sogar mit Shimano Umwerfern verkauft weil sie es nicht gemerkt haben das beim Einfedern der Umwerfer kolidiert. Beide Umwerfer waren aber 3 fach.



Tja, ist halt der Unterschied zwischen deiner nicht vorhandenen Vorstellung und meiner Praxiserfahrung.


----------



## Rockside (21. März 2012)

Ich hab ein aktuelles TF01 mit XT-Ausstattung und habe daher die Sache mit dem Umwerfer gleich ausprobiert. Also Luft aus dem Dämpfer (RP2) abgelassen und mit geringer Restluft den Dämpfer ganz eingefedert, mit Kette auf dem kleinen und auf dem mittleren Blatt ausprobiert.

Ergebnis: ich hab es nicht geschafft, mit dem XT-Umwerfer auf dem Hinterbau aufzuschlagen.

Selbstverständlich habe ich vorher den Umwerfer auf korrekte Höhe eingestellt, d.h. so, daß das Blech vom Umwerfer beim Schalten vom mittleren auf's große Blatt gerade mal mit so 2 mm Abstand an den Zähnen des großen Blatts vorbei geht.  

Entweder hab ich das nun nicht richtig gechecked, oder BMC hat am aktuellen Modell was geändert.


----------



## on any sunday (21. März 2012)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> ....... BMC hat am aktuellen Modell was geändert.



Will ich doch schwer hoffen.


----------



## Jackbeth (21. März 2012)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Will ich doch schwer hoffen.



2010er Modelle mit dem gleichen Fehler wurden noch ausgeliefert, obwohl der schon bei 2009ern aufgetreten ist.


----------



## BruchsalBiker (21. März 2012)

na das hoffe ich doch auch das bmc es nun geändert hat. werde es dann gleich mal checken wenn meins endlich kommt. hoffe das es bis zum wochenende da ist.


----------



## mzaskar (22. März 2012)

Habe mir mal etwas gebastelt


----------



## SingleLight (22. März 2012)

Endlich mal wieder Bilder Sieht gut aus


----------



## FrankyK (22. März 2012)

Was ist den das für eine Gabel, sieht auf den ersten Blick verkehrtrum aus.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## mzaskar (22. März 2012)

DT Swiss EXM 130 .... und ja die gehört so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## austriacarp (22. März 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> DT Swiss EXM 130 .... und ja die gehört so


Ist das ein Speed Fuchs oder ein Trail Fuchs mit einer 130mm Gabel?


----------



## austriacarp (22. März 2012)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinen heiß geliebten Fuchs Kurbel habe ich wieder eine XT dran hatte Probleme mit der Stylo


----------



## FrankyK (22. März 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> DT Swiss EXM 130 .... und ja die gehört so


 
Danke, ja ist klar dass das so gehört sonst hätte die Bremse keine funktion 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## mzaskar (23. März 2012)

Speedfuchs


----------



## kartenhaus (25. März 2012)

BMC ontour again...

Gester mein Rad zum Erstservice gebracht und zufällig auch ein paar Artgenossen getroffen.  






















So, hoffe die Eindrücke gefallen euch und viel Spaß beim biken.  War heute ersatzweise mit meinem alten Race Fully unterwegs, war nicht annähernd so spaßig bergab. Schön wars aber dennoch, das traumhafte Wetter muss man ja ausnutzen. 

Bg,
Thomas


----------



## SingleLight (26. März 2012)

Das die RR's am Behindertenplatz stehen ist Zufall?


----------



## GerhardO (26. März 2012)

FrankyK schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt das TF02 XT bestellt. Ich hoffe dass ich richtig liege.



Viel Spass damit! 

G.


----------



## Slow (26. März 2012)

kartenhaus schrieb:


> Gester mein Rad zum Erstservice gebracht und zufällig auch ein paar Artgenossen getroffen.



machen die bei dieser "ontour" Sache dann auch Service für Bikes?
Kostenlos?

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## kartenhaus (26. März 2012)

Slow schrieb:


> machen die bei dieser "ontour" Sache dann auch Service für Bikes?
> Kostenlos?
> 
> Grüße,
> Simon



Nein, das ist nur zum testen der neuen Räder... Verkaufsmarketing halt. Hatte zufällig den Termin gleich mit dem BMC ontour Tag bekommen. Habe dann aber auch gleich die Chane genutzt mit den Leuten zu reden.

BG, Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (29. März 2012)




----------



## mzaskar (30. März 2012)

schick


----------



## FrankyK (31. März 2012)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung was der Level Bar deben dem Bike auf der Homepage von BMC bedeutet?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## 4mate (31. März 2012)

Schnickschnack. Level = Ebene des Preises, der Ausstattung, des PRESTIGES


----------



## wesone (1. April 2012)

Hi,

Ich habe vor mein neues Supertrail ( ( Im Aufbau ) mit Avid code jeweils mit 203 mm Scheiben vorne und hinten zu bestücken.

Was brauche ich hinten für einen Adapter ?

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...rake-Adapter-versch-Ausfuehrungen::28832.html

Is auf PM 203mm müsste doch der richtige sein oder ?


----------



## Bulli22 (1. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Für mein TF 01 2009 möchte ich zum Alpen-X ein Ersatzschaltauge einpacken. Nun gibt es zwei im Angebo:
http://schaltaugen-shop.de/Schaltau...-KHS-DIAMONDBACK-MARIN-IRONHORSE-BIANCHI.html
http://www.schaltauge.com/BMC-Schaltauge-334
Das erste ist periswerter, das zweite ist schon schön vernickelt(?) wie das originale.
Welches würdet Ihr nehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donadi (1. April 2012)

wesone schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich habe vor mein neues Supertrail ( ( Im Aufbau ) mit Avid code jeweils mit 203 mm Scheiben vorne und hinten zu bestücken.
> 
> ...



Ja. 
Art.Nr: BR.AV.0048


----------



## buja (3. April 2012)

Trailfox TF01 2010 im Einsatz:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1093707]


----------



## SingleLight (3. April 2012)

Bild sieht ja irgendwie seltsam aus, als wenn erst das Bike in die Szene gesetzt wurde, dann der Fahrer und dann das blaue Oberteil. Alle haben ein
unterschiedliche Scharfzeichnung.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Joe911 (3. April 2012)

Bulli22 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Für mein TF 01 2009 möchte ich zum Alpen-X ein Ersatzschaltauge einpacken. Nun gibt es zwei im Angebo:
> http://schaltaugen-shop.de/Schaltau...-KHS-DIAMONDBACK-MARIN-IRONHORSE-BIANCHI.html
> ...



Das zweite ist nicht vernickelt, sondern ganz normal poliertes Alu... Nimm das günstigere der beiden.


----------



## crank (3. April 2012)

Joe911 schrieb:


> Das zweite ist nicht vernickelt, sondern ganz normal poliertes Alu... Nimm das günstigere der beiden.



Lieber nicht! Die Schaltaugen haben nicht die gleiche form und das erste würde wohl nicht passen.


----------



## kartenhaus (4. April 2012)

buja schrieb:


> Trailfox TF01 2010 im Einsatz:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1093707]



Mir gefällt das Bild und die Stimmung im Wald.


----------



## buttonmaker (9. April 2012)

Hallo BMC - Fans,

seit einiger Zeit habe ich ein BMC Fourstroke 02 aus 09. Leider ist mein Hinterbau sehr schwamig, ich tippe darauf das es an der einen Schraube des Hinterbaus liegt die ich nicht richtig festgezogen bekomme. Das liegt daran, das sich das Gewinde mitdreht und ich daher die Schraube weder locker noch fest bekomme. Habe schon versucht das Gewinde mit einen Schraubenzieher zu halten, leider ohne Erfolg...... Ich habe mal ein Bild der besagten schraube gemacht, vielleicht habt Ihr ja ein Tipp!!!


Danke

schonmal

Bjoern





Das Bild irritiert etwas, da es an einen Stuhl mit silbernen Gestell angelehnt ist, aber ich denke man sieht worom es geht......


----------



## FrankyK (9. April 2012)

Hallo Bjoern,

dafür gibt es spezielle Schraubendreher.
Keine Ahnung wie groß das Teil ist. Könnte das Passen?

http://www.pollin.de/shop/dt/OTc3OT...aeser_Bits/Sicherheits_Bitsatz_33_teilig.html

oder gib mal bei Amazon "schlitzmutterndreher" ein dann bekommst du Schraubendreher bis M10

Gruß
Frank


----------



## buttonmaker (9. April 2012)

Hey Frank,

das es sowas im "normalen" Werkzeugbedarf gibt wusste ich nicht!!! Dann werde ich mal messen und mir einen bestellen!!

Danke!!!!!!

Bjoern


----------



## tanteandi (9. April 2012)

...sieht für mich aus als könnte das Tool passen welches man zum gegenhalten der Kettenblattschrauben benutzt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SingleLight (10. April 2012)

Sieht für mich auch danach aus, den Gegenhalter für die Kettenblattschrauben, bei manchen muss man halt den mittleren Pin abbrechen

http://www.cycle-basar.de/Werkzeug/...ettenblattschrauben-Gegenhalter-TL-FC-21.html


----------



## FrankyK (10. April 2012)

Das Teil kannte ich noch nicht, hier lernt man immerwieder dazu 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## buttonmaker (11. April 2012)

jo das könnte es sein........ ich werde es mal probieren!!!!

Danke soweit!!!!


----------



## sun909 (21. April 2012)

Hi,
kurze Frage:

Kann mir jemand für das aktuelle Trailfox 2012 Lagerdurchmesser vom Steuersatz unten nennen?

55mm oder 56mm?

Besten Dank
sun909


----------



## emmy198484 (26. April 2012)

ich hätte ein bmc trailfoxrahmen tf01 2011 abzugen nie gefahren mit dämpfer fox rp2 boostvalve und passendem hinterrad dt swiss m480 und passender crank brothers joplin 4 lever stütze wer intresse hat bitte melden
achso ist xl


----------



## donadi (26. April 2012)

.


----------



## FrankyK (27. April 2012)

Hallo,

so der Fuchs durfte heute das erste mal auf dem Trail spielen.
Soweit ist alles positiv verlaufen das einzigste was mich stört ist die Hinterrad Mechanik, da fallen immer wieder Steine usw. in die mechanik hinter dem Tretlager die dann schön wie ein Steinbrecher die Steine durchdrückt. Einige exemplare musste ich mit dem Schraubendreher wieder entfernen. Hat da jemand eine Idee?
Spontan würde ich ein Stück Schlauch am Sattelrohr befestigen das über das Gelenk liegt.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Primus27 (1. Mai 2012)

So, ich wollt' mal zwei Ansichten meines Exemplares in freier Natur nachreichen.. Grüße


----------



## p3bbels (1. Mai 2012)

Also mir gefällt es richtig gut. Auch die Laufräder. 
Empfinde etwas neid 

Aber mit dem Ständer hättest Dir schon mehr mühe geben können. Der Passt irgendwie nicht zum Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kartenhaus (1. Mai 2012)

Hehe, der Ständer ist wenigstens aus nachwachsenden Rohstoffen, also sehr umweltbewusst. 

Mir gefällt das Rad auch sehr gut, die Felgen passen perfekt und das Gesamtbild ist stimmig. 

Heute ist mir auf dem Trail auch wer mit einem TF entgegengekommen, scheinen langsam ein paar Artgenossen mehr unterwegs zu sein, aber vielleicht achte ich jetzt auch einfach mehr drauf. *g*


----------



## SingleLight (1. Mai 2012)

Gefällt mir auch sehr gut, hatte auch schon an weiße Felgen gedacht, bin dann aber günstig wieder an schwarze geraten. Gestern habe ich endlich mal wieder eine längere Tour mit einem Kumpel gemacht, bei einem Sprung habe ich mir aber meine Revelation geschrottet. Die Heimfahrt war nicht mehr so dolle.
Wie ist den der Sattel so?


----------



## Primus27 (2. Mai 2012)

Moin! Danke erstmal für das positive Feedback! Den Sattel finde ich, wenn auch optisch viellicht nicht ganz erste Liga, vom Sitzkomfort her top - guter Kompromiss aus bequemem Sitzen und Sportlichkeit. Gruß!


----------



## kartenhaus (2. Mai 2012)

Beim Sattel überlege ich mir gerade den Ergon SM3 Pro zu bestellen (http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/de/product/sm3pro). Der ist schön schlicht und in s/w gehalten.  Würde glaube ganz gut zum Bike passen, wobei der jetzige sehr bequem ist.... hmm, vllt. doch "Never touch a running system". 

Anbei noch ein Bild vom wöchentlichen Ausflug, auch ein Bild im Wald und mit großen Radständer.


----------



## Jochen_DC (3. Mai 2012)

Löst sich bei euch auch die Schraube an der Umlenkung auf der Kettenblattseite ? Ich dacte die letzten Wochen immer warum das Rad sich so verdammt weich anfühlt, ich dachte ich war zu lang auf nem DH Bike und war an andere Steifigkeitswerte gewöhnt. Heute hab ich die Schraube nen halben Zentimeter rausstehen sehen beim Kurbeltausch. Seitedem ist das Rad wieder ein waschechtes BMC. Schön verspielt präzise und steif. Ich hab allerdings ein tendenzielles Schwergeicht trotz guter Parts: 12,57 kg hat es auf der Parktoolwaage.


----------



## Primus27 (4. Mai 2012)

Bei mir hat sich noch nichts gelöst, aber gut zu wissen..

Ein schönes Rad hast du da und keine Sorge, meins ist nochmal n Kilo schwerer, allerdings mit augenscheinlich schwereren Teilen (z.B. Teleskopstütze) und mehr Federweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (4. Mai 2012)

neue Füsse  





Ok putzen ist nicht so meins


----------



## Rockside (5. Mai 2012)

Sehr schöne Räder 

Und danke auch für den Tipp mit den sich manchmal lösenden Schrauben am Hinterbau, werde das immer gut checken.

Eine andere Sache:
Mein Hinterbau vom 2012er TF01 hatte sich auch mal ganz merkwürdig schwammig angefühlt, als hätte ich einen Platten. Das zeigte sich beim Einfedern auf schneller Fahrt mit gleichzeitig anhaltend großem Pedaldruck. Bis ich drauf kam, daß die Zugstufe von meinem Dämpfer zu lasch eingestellt war. 

Nachdem ich die Zufstufe (rotes Rädchen) so justiert hatte, daß die Wippe beim Draufsitzen nach tiefem Einfedern nur noch minimal nachschwingt, fühlt sich der Hinterbau jetzt wieder richtig steif an, so wie's sein soll.


----------



## Rockside (5. Mai 2012)

Hier auch mal mein Bike:






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Primus27 (5. Mai 2012)

Auch wirklich schön! Ist das ne Reverb? Wo hast du die Leitung verlegt, am Unterrohr bei den anderen? Ich überlege auch umzusteigen..

Danke und Gruß!


----------



## Rockside (5. Mai 2012)

Jepp, ist ne Reverb.

Am TF01 sind seitlich am Oberrohr bereits 3 Befestigungsösen aus Plastik verbaut, sodaß ich die Leitung für die Reverb einfach nur noch durchstecken musste.


----------



## Primus27 (5. Mai 2012)

Ach so, dann wurde bei den neueren Modellen gleich auf den Trend reagiert, wie praktisch! Bei mir gibts nur zentral am Unterrohr die Befestigungen für Schaltzüge und Bremsleitung.. Danke dir!


----------



## Rockside (5. Mai 2012)

Ups sorry, hab's verwechselt: ich meinte natürlich 'seitlich am Oberrohr' 
Wurde oben im Posting schon korrigiert.

Die Reverb ist schon ne klasse Sache, wenn sie funktioniert. Ist leider auch ein bischen anfällig in Bezug auf Undichtigkeiten. Dazu gibt's ja schon ein paar Threads im Forum.

Aber solange es nix besseres gibt, bleib ich dabei. Mit ner absenkbaren Stütze zu fahren ist einfach nur klasse. Ich werde sicher in Zukunft nur noch MIT absenkbarer Stütze MTB fahren.


----------



## austriacarp (6. Mai 2012)

So nun ist es hinüber mein heiß geliebtes BMC glatter Rahmenbruch beim bergauf fahren das kann es nicht sein. Habe schon bei den letzten 3 Touren gemerkt das da was nicht stimmt weil das Hinterrad so schwammig war habe aber auch nach genauerer Untersuchung Rahmen Hinterbau und Reifen nichts gefunden und heute war es dann soweit beim ersten mal antreten bergauf ein mächtiger Knackser und der Rahmen war hinüber. Hat schon jemand bei BMC einen Rahmen reklamiert? Was machen die den Rahmen gibt es ja nicht mehr und er war auch relativ günstig da ich ihn 2010 im Abverkauf gekauft habe?


----------



## Rockside (6. Mai 2012)

Korrigiert:

1) Es gibt's ja noch die Händler-Gewährleistung von 2 Jahren ab Kauf und zusätzlich die BMC Garantie (von 3 Jahren?).
2) Durch selbst online anmelden auf der BMC-Page kann man sich übrigens eine Garantieverlängerung um 2 Jahre besorgen.

3) Und bei BMC gibt's auch noch so ein Replacement Program über den jeweiligen Händler. Da bekommt man einen neuen Rahmen für 40% des Listenpreises.

Ich glaube Du musst mal mit Deinem Händler sprechen, was man da machen kann.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (6. Mai 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand bei BMC einen Rahmen reklamiert ?



Ich hatte doch schon mal ein Bild des gebrochenen Trailfox 2011 Rahmens 
meines Bikekollegens gepostet welcher komplett von BMC getauscht wurde.
Die haben einen kompletten Rahmen sogar incl. Dämpfer geschickt!
Das kann aber auch daran gelegen haben das der Rahmen vom Händler reklamiert wurde!?
Der alte Rahmen musste auch nicht zurück geschickt werden!

Gruß Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## austriacarp (6. Mai 2012)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Korrigiert:
> 
> 1) Es gibt's ja noch die Händler-Gewährleistung von 2 Jahren ab Kauf.
> 2) Durch selbst online anmelden auf der BMC-Page anmelden, kann man sich übrigens eine Garantieverlängerung um 2 Jahre besorgen.
> ...


Ist es nich üblich das mindestens 10 Jahre Garantie am Rahmen oder Teilweise sogar lebenslange Garantie? Rechnung habe ich von September 2010 das sollte auf jeden Fall klappen von der Garantieverlängerung wußte ich bis jetzt nichts. E-mail mit Fotos habe ich schon geschrieben werde mal morgen zusätzlich beim Bikepalast anrufen.


----------



## Rockside (6. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube, 10 Jahre ist nur bei Syntace, lebenslang (nur für Erstbesitzer) nur bei Cannondale.


----------



## Rockside (6. Mai 2012)

Ich habe gerade auf der BMC-page gesehen, daß es die 3 jährige BMC-Garantie erst ab 2011 gab. Möglicherweise auch das Crash-Replacement, das aber für diesen Schaden (Materialermüdungsbruch) nicht zur Anwendung käme. Wie lange BMC für die 2010er Modelle Garantie gewährt, kann wird Dir Dein Händler sagen können, wenn Du selbst keine Papiere darüber hast. 

Die gesetzliche 2-jährige Händer-Gewährleistung gilt auf jeden Fall.


----------



## SingleLight (7. Mai 2012)

Da kann man nun lange spekulieren, einfach anfrage, da ich den Rahmenbruch an diese Stelle am Rahmen, hier im Forum schon das 2-3 mal gesehen habe.
Das darf nicht passieren, denke das BMC da schon Einsicht zeigen und dir den Rahmen tauschen. Also los, eMail senden oder anrufen
Ich hatte bis jetzt Glück, da ich den 2010er Rahmen in XL fahre und letztes Wochenende paar größere Sprünge gemacht habe, ist zum Glück nichts
passiert am Rahmen, aber die Gabel war dann im Sack, da bin ich jetzt auch auf Sportimport gespannt. So wird es halt nicht langweilig

Gruß
Chris


----------



## austriacarp (7. Mai 2012)

Rahmen habe ich schon an Händler retourniert die reklamieren ihn jetzt bei BMC mal sehen was die machen vielleicht krieg ich ja ein neues Modell den BMC kosten die Rahmen in Wirklichkeit ja fast nichts.


----------



## kartenhaus (7. Mai 2012)

Drücke dir die Daumen, bei solchen Materialermüdungen sind sie sicherlich kulant.


----------



## SingleLight (8. Mai 2012)

Sieht so aus als hättest Du genau den gleichen Rahmen wie ich, ist deiner auch in XL?


----------



## austriacarp (8. Mai 2012)

nein ist ein L hatte aber vorher einen XL den ich wieder verkauft habe weil er mir zu groß war


----------



## makkuupussi (11. Mai 2012)

Ich hatte bis Ende letzten Jahres ein Supertrail bis mir die Schwinge gebrochen ist. Rahmenersatzteile waren nichtmehr lieferbar, ich habe alternativ einen Trailfoxrahmen mit Dämpfer und Hinterrad bekommen.

Mein Supertrail war 18 Monate alt, Garantieabwicklung über den Händler, hat aber eine Weile gedauert.

Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (20. Mai 2012)

Jetzt hab ich auch eins





Wird noch andere Räder bekommen


----------



## Rockside (21. Mai 2012)

Gefällt mir sehr gut!   Schön tief-schwarz. Sieht doch immer wieder gut aus.

Ist das Trailfox TF03 neu? Das kenne ich noch gar nicht. Sieht aber auch aus wie neu, oder ist sehr gut gepflegt.


----------



## austriacarp (23. Mai 2012)

Hallo
habe nun die erste Rückmeldung von meinen Rahmenbruch bekommen. Fazit ist sie wollen den Rahmen nicht ersetzen sondern der Händler soll mir den kaufpreis rückerstatten. Habe jetzt ein E-mail an BMC direkt geschrieben da ich für den Rahmen einen gleichwertigen Ersatz will und nicht den Aktionspreis von 499 Rückerstattet. Das kann es ja nicht sein das andere Rahmenhersteller wie Canondale oder BMC lebenslange Garantie geben und BMC nicht in der Lage ist den Rahmen innerhalb der 2 Jahre auszutauschen. Mal sehen was sie auf mein E-mail Antworten.


----------



## Benarni (23. Mai 2012)

Hallo BMC fahrer

möchte euch mal mein supertrail vorstellen:





nach federwegs-downgrade jetzt statt mit 160/160 jetzt mit 150/140mm federweg.
passt mir so viel besser.
hätte das bike gerne mit schönerem hintergrund fotografiert, hab mir aber beim dh die schulter gebrochen und kann zur zeit leider nicht fahren.
gruß,

Arni


----------



## FrankyK (23. Mai 2012)

Hallo Arni,

mein beileid.

Ich bin heute gefahren, war alles toll nur als ich zu Hause war habe ich festgestellt dass ich die Schutzkappe vom linken Griff verloren habe.
Kann mir jemand sagen was dür Griffe BMC am TF02XT verbaut hat bzw. wo ich Ersatz bekommen kann?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## the donkey (23. Mai 2012)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr gut!   Schön tief-schwarz. Sieht doch immer wieder gut aus.
> 
> Ist das Trailfox TF03 neu? Das kenne ich noch gar nicht. Sieht aber auch aus wie neu, oder ist sehr gut gepflegt.




Nein ist nicht neu nur gut gepflegt.
Rahmen ist asu 2009 Hab ihn aber sehr neuwertig als komplettbike ertsanden und dan komplett umgebaut. Seit heute sind auch ein anderer LRS samt reifen drauf.

Lenker wird noch kürzer und die Bremsleitungen angepaßt sowie ein Syntace Vorbau verbaut. 

Macht aber schon Spaß muß ich sagen. Ein paar Gramm noch weg und dann ist es für perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. Mai 2012)

Hab mir nun trotz der Mängel einen 2011er TF bestellt und freu mich auch schon 
Aber sehe ich das jetzt richtig, dass das XT-Umwerferproblem bei den 2011er TF-Modellen immer noch besteht? Dann werd ich das bei der Bestellung gleich sagen, dass das getauscht werden soll, ich brauch ja keinen Rahmen, bei dem ich gleich als erstes eine Reklamation hab. Hat das bei euch dann der Verkäufer oder BMC ausgetauscht? Ich hoffe, dass wenigstens das Sattelrohr ordentlich ausgerieben ist.


----------



## austriacarp (29. Mai 2012)

Der umwerfer war das kleinste Problem was ich mit BMC hatte mal sehen was jetzt raus kommt mit den Rahmenbruch aber mittlerweile habe ich seit 6 Wochen kein Bike am besten gleich ein reserve Bike bestellen wenn du dir einen BMC Rahmen nimmst.


----------



## Joe_the_tulip (29. Mai 2012)

Mein 2009er TF01 knackt die ganze Zeit, die Lager lockern sich ständig und die Dämpferbuchse oben ist seit der zweiten Fahrt ausgeschlagen. Ist das normal? (fahre es jetzt ca. 12 Monate) Meint ihr es bringt was sich diesbezüglich an BMC zu wenden?


----------



## Rockside (29. Mai 2012)

Ich habe mal gelesen, daß man die lockeren Lager mit Locktite befestigen kann. 

Daß die Dämpferbuchse ausgeschlagen ist, finde ich merkwürdig. So schnell kann das wohl kaum durch Verschleiss verursacht worden sein! Bist Du sicher, daß die definitiv ausgeschlagen ist, oder ist die vielleicht einfach nur lose oder falsch montiert? Würde ich erst mal prüfen, bevor man das 'schlimmste' annimmt. Ist das ein neues Bike ?


----------



## Rockside (29. Mai 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Hab mir nun trotz der Mängel einen 2011er TF bestellt und freu mich auch schon
> Aber sehe ich das jetzt richtig, dass das XT-Umwerferproblem bei den 2011er TF-Modellen immer noch besteht? Dann werd ich das bei der Bestellung gleich sagen, dass das getauscht werden soll, ich brauch ja keinen Rahmen, bei dem ich gleich als erstes eine Reklamation hab. Hat das bei euch dann der Verkäufer oder BMC ausgetauscht? Ich hoffe, dass wenigstens das Sattelrohr ordentlich ausgerieben ist.


Ist das 2011er TF nicht das gleiche wie das 2012er TF, oder gab's da Änderungen?
Bei meinem 2012er TF01 habe ich den XT-Umwerfer und bis jetzt noch kein Prob damit ausmachen können.


----------



## austriacarp (30. Mai 2012)

Joe_the_tulip schrieb:


> Mein 2009er TF01 knackt die ganze Zeit, die Lager lockern sich ständig und die Dämpferbuchse oben ist seit der zweiten Fahrt ausgeschlagen. Ist das normal? (fahre es jetzt ca. 12 Monate) Meint ihr es bringt was sich diesbezüglich an BMC zu wenden?


War bei mir auch ständig bis ich die Schrauben und lager eingeklebt habe Loctite 243


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. Mai 2012)

Mein Mann hat bei seinem 2009er gleich die Lager getauscht, seitdem ist Ruhe mit Knacken.
Hat das 2011er eigentlich hinten eine Steckachse? Wäre blöd, dann muss ich nämlich 2 neue Naben kaufen 

@austriacarp:
Das mit deinem Rahmen ist echt Pech, aber ich jetzt trotzdem mal optimistisch.  Ein L-Rahmen bricht eh leichter als ein in S. Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass es doch noch gut für dich ausgeht.


----------



## Joe_the_tulip (30. Mai 2012)

Wo find ich denn einen Lagersatz und am besten auch gleich einen Satz Dämpfer-Buchsen? Muss ich da direkt bei BMC anfragen? Dann werd ich das Rad komplett zerlegen und dann gleich alle Lager einkleben.


----------



## austriacarp (30. Mai 2012)

Ich habe bei BMC direkt nicht einmal eine Schraube bekommen. E-mail wenden sie sich an ihren Händler und das war es.


----------



## retrogroup (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo, habe einen lagersatz bei rwc also real world cycle Usa gekauft. Mit Zoll und versand etwa 40 Euro. Sind die originallager von enduro.

Dämpferbuchsen gibt es doch ne Alternative von igus soweit ich weiß.

Gesendet von meinem HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PietAM (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

Daempferbuchsen/Nadellager gibt es von RWC, schau mal hier:

http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id276.html

Rahmenlager von RWC bekommst Du hier:

http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id269.html

http://www.enduroforkseals.com/

Kann beides nur empfehlen.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/47828

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/47827


----------



## retrogroup (30. Mai 2012)

PietAM schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Daempferbuchsen/Nadellager gibt es von RWC, schau mal hier:
> 
> ...




Hallo nochmal,
ich bilde mir ein das die Thematik mit den Nadellagern im Bereich des Dämpfers schon einmal diskutiert wurde und sich als nicht optimal herausgestellt hat,  da durch die fehlenden vollständigen Drehbewegungen keine optimal Schmierung gewährleistet ist.

Weiß jemand wo man die Lagerschrauben (TF 2011) auf die 2009er und 2010er Trailfox Modelle adaptieren kann um das Lager besser vor Dreck zu schützen? Wenn ja wo bekommt man diese Schrauben mit flächigem Kopf her?


----------



## holgi35 (31. Mai 2012)

Kann austriacarp nur bestätigen. BMC verweist stur an die Händler.

Mit der Kompetenz scheint es auch nicht weit her zu sein. Auf die Frage per E-mail nach der Dimension der Lager der unteren Schwinge wurde mir ein Acros Steuersatzlager empfohlen.

Mittlerweile haeb ich alle Lager der unteren  Schwinge getauscht.
http://http://www.kugellager-express.de/Rillenkugellager/Rillenkugellager-69--/Rillenkugellager-6900---61900---10-x-22-x-6-mm.html

Daempferbuchsen und Nadellager von RWC sind bestellt.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (31. Mai 2012)

Kann mir denn keiner sagen, ob das 2011er TF nun hinten ne Steckachse hat oder Schnellspanner?


----------



## Rockside (31. Mai 2012)

Welches 2011er TF?? soll's denn sein? Und ist das aus Carbon oder Alu? Etwas genauer dürfte es aber schon mal sein ...

Und wenn Du eine Bestellung machst, gibt's denn da keine Produktbeschreibung?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (31. Mai 2012)

Die Alu-Version. Ich glaub jetzt aber nicht, dass die beiden Versionen verschiedene Hinterbauten haben. Und wenn´s in der Beschreibung stünde, bräuchte ich ja nicht zu fragen. Ist aber jetzt egal, es ist eh schon unterwegs, spätestens am Montag weiß ich es dann.


----------



## Rockside (31. Mai 2012)

Mein Problem mit BMC ist, daß es da sehr viele Modelle gibt, die über die Jahre gleiche oder sehr ähnliche Bezeichnungen bekommen haben, die aber in den Details schon unterschiedlich sein können.


----------



## Primus27 (31. Mai 2012)

Mein neuestes und hoffentlich letztes Update will ich euch nicht vorenthalten - 60 mm Vorbau für mehr Fahrspaß (Uphill-Eigenschaden sind bei meinem Einsatzgebiet zu vernachlässigen).. der Plan ist aufgegangen kann ich euch sagen! Grüße!

Edit: Oh Man, ich bekomm's mal wieder nicht eingebettet.. Sekunde! Dann eben erstmal auf diesem unbefriedigenden Wege.. :-(


----------



## Bulli22 (3. Juni 2012)

Gestern bin ich mit Freunden und dem Bike (TF01 - 2009, 140mm hinten) nach Biel zur  Downhillstrecke gefahren. Dort agekommen musste ich bemerken, dass mein  Hinterbaudämpfer einiges an Öl verloren hat  . Der Ramen und der  Biketräger waren richtig eingesaut. Komischerweise hat der Dämpfer  genauso gut wie sonst arbeitet und den Tag überstanden; volles Vertrauen  habe ich aber nicht mehr. Speziell für den geplanten Alpencross.

Nach langer Suche im Forum und auch  eigenen Nachmessversuchen muss ich gleichwohl hier mal fragen: Ich würde mir  gerne Ersatz für meinen originalen Fox RP 2 Dämpfer (Compression Tune  high, Rebound Tune Low) besorgen. Welche Kennwerte hat er? Einbaulänge  *200mm*, Hub *50 oder 57mm*, gehen beide? Wie wichtig sind die Compression und Rebound  Tune? Ein RP23 müsste dann doch auch gehen, oder? *Schon mal vielen Dank!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (3. Juni 2012)

Du brauchst den 200x57
RP 23 geht auch dann hast Du halt auch noch ein einstellbares Pro Pedal.
Kann gleich noch schaun welche Einstellungen Du brauchst.Hab den gleichen Rahmen
Will mir einen anderen holen eventuell könntest Du meinen ja übernehmen


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (3. Juni 2012)

the donkey schrieb:


> Du brauchst den 200x57
> RP 23 geht auch dann hast Du halt auch noch ein einstellbares Pro Pedal.
> Kann gleich noch schaun welche Einstellungen Du brauchst.



Ich glaube die Abstimmung ist bei allen BMC-Fullys gleich!? 

Compression : High

Rebound : Low


----------



## the donkey (3. Juni 2012)

Das paßt!


----------



## austriacarp (4. Juni 2012)

Habe heute Bescheid bekommen das BMC nicht bereit ist mir den Rahmen zu ersetzen. Sie wollen mir 350 für den Rahmen rückerstatten nicht einmal den Kaufpreis von 498 obwohl das ganze unter Händlergewährleistung innerhal der 2 Jahre fällt. Ich habe den Händler jetzt aufgefordert mir den vollen Kaufpreis rück zu erstatten. Ein BMC Rahmen kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus nach dieser Aktion. Es ist einfach eine riesen Sauerei das die den Rahmen nicht ersetzen weil er ihnen ja fast nichts kostet dieser Taiwanesische drecks Rahmen.


----------



## SingleLight (4. Juni 2012)

Und die Begründung von BMC ist?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. Juni 2012)

Das ist wirklich ne Frechheit, zumal die ja nciht davon ausgehen können, dass die ganzen Teile an einen anderen Rahmen passen (Gabelschaft, Leitungslängen etc.). Aber vermutlich hast du nur den einzelnen Rahmen und kein Komplettbike damals gekauft, oder?
Erkundige dich bei einem Anwalt oder der Verbraucherzentrale, was du da für Rechte hast!
Und mir wär das auch den einen oder andere Leserbrief bei den Bikebravos wert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## austriacarp (4. Juni 2012)

Habe nur den Rahmen gekauft. Die Begründung von BMC ist das sie keinen Rahmen mehr aus 2010 haben. Meinen Vorschlag den Rahmen gegen einen aktuellen  TF 02 zu tauschen haben sie nicht angenommen und auch nichts anderes angeboten. Mit 350 wollen sie mich abspeisen das ist nicht einmal der Aktionspreis den Ich bezahlt habe. Der Rahmen hatte einen Normalpreis von 2100 bei Bikepalast und nach nicht einmal 2 Jahren wird er nicht mehr ersetzt das gibt es bei keinen anderen Rahmenhersteller. Ich werde das ganze den Konsumentenschutz übergeben und mich an meine ABO Zeitschriften Bike und Mountainbike  wenden sofern die nicht von denen gesponsert werden. Ich habe aber auch noch keine Stellungnahme von BMC bekommen nur ein E-mail von Bikepalast das BMC den Rahmen nicht ersetzt. Die größte Frechheit ist aber das das Bikepalast mir ein Angebot gemacht hat bei BMC anzufragen ob ich einen 2012 Rahmen günstiger bekomme. Habe ihnen darauf geantwortet das mir so ein Drecksbike sicherlich nicht mehr ins Haus kommt.


----------



## SingleLight (4. Juni 2012)

Ok, angepisst wäre ich wahrscheinlich auch, aber ich würde es trotzdem mal auf die >>Freundliche Weise<< bei BMC direkt versuchen und nicht gleich mit irgend etwas drohen. Kann mir so jetzt echt nicht erklären wieso sie dir den Rahmen nicht ersetzen. Das klappt ja bei anderen Herstellern auch.


----------



## austriacarp (4. Juni 2012)

Ich habe es auf die freundliche Weise versucht und ein mail zur weiterleitung an BMC an meinen Händler geschickt und hätte ich da nicht zig mal angerufen hätte ich überhaupt keine Info bekommen habe auch heute noch einmal ein mail direkt an BMC geschickt und nachgefragt ob sie mein mail vom Händler überhaupt bekommen haben. Aber nach fast 6 Wochen fühle ich mich irgendwie verarscht wenn die nicht klar sagen was fakt ist.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (4. Juni 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Habe heute Bescheid bekommen das BMC nicht bereit ist mir den Rahmen zu ersetzen. Sie wollen mir 350â¬ fÃ¼r den Rahmen rÃ¼ckerstatten nicht einmal den Kaufpreis von 498â¬ obwohl das ganze unter HÃ¤ndlergewÃ¤hrleistung innerhal der 2 Jahre fÃ¤llt.



Hi Leute,

Gerade heute habe ich eine Ã¤hnliche Absage seitens Bikepallast/BMC bekommen !

Die wollen den Supertrailrahmen nicht ersetzen obwohl daran nachweislich irgendwas schief ist !
Entweder die Schwinge oder die Bohrung der Wippe oder die untere DÃ¤mpferbefestigung !?

Mein RP2 ist jetzt innerhalb von 1,5 Jahren das dritte mal defekt !!!!!
Er Ã¶lt fleissig (auf dem Kolben) vor sich hin und die Zugstufe hat irgendwann keine Funktion mehr !

Jetzt endlich bin ich mal auf die Idee gekommen das evtl. der DÃ¤mpfer andauernd stirbt weil er schief (verkantet) angelenkt wird !?
Daraufhin habe ich mal den DÃ¤mpfer ausgebaut und einen geraden Alustab in die obere Wippe gehalten und siehe da 2mm Versatz !!!!!! 

Kein Wunder stirbt der RP2 andauernd !

Die haben die Garantie abgelehnt weil mein HÃ¤ndler damals auf meinen Wunsch die 140mm Wippe gegen die original BMC-160mm Wippe getauscht hat !

Jetzt habe ich nochmal ne Mail geschrieben mal sehen was da raus kommt !
Ich werde berichten !


----------



## austriacarp (4. Juni 2012)

An wen hast du geschrieben Bikepalast oder BMC? Ich habe eine e-mail an BMC über Bikepalast geschickt weil mir der zuständige Herr bei Bikepalast gesagt hat das BMC e-mails nur von Händlern bearbeitet und er mein mail weiterschickt. Jetzt hat mir der jenige ein mail geschrieben das BMC die Reklamation abgelehnt hat das e-mail hat er aber nicht weitergeschickt da ich es mit Lesebestätigung geschickt habe und keine erhielt. Als ich ihn darauf angesprochen habe warum das er behaupten kann das BMC keine Garantie übernimmt hat er gesagt das er kein mail bekommen hat. Darauf habe ich ihn das Sendedatum gesagt und er hat sich rausgeredet das er nochmal mit BMC telefonieren wird. Scheint einige schief zu laufen dort. Jedenfalls bin ich jetzt nach 6 Wochen warten schon stink sauer und werde mich an den Herrn Kohl (Geschäftsführer) wenden wenn ich bis morgen keine Rückmeldung bekomme. E-mail direkt an BMC habe ich jetzt auch geschrieben mal sehen was dabei rauskommt. Werde euch am laufenden halten über den Service von BMC und Bikepalast.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (4. Juni 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> An wen hast du geschrieben Bikepalast oder BMC?



Hi,

Ich habe an den Bikepallast geschrieben !
Meine Mail wurde dann direkt vom Bikepallast an BMC weiter geleitet !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## austriacarp (4. Juni 2012)

Weißt du das oder vermutest du es?


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (4. Juni 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Weißt du das oder vermutest du es?



Ich weiss das ganz sicher denn ich habe die Mail von BMC (als Antwort über die Entscheidung) komplett 
weiter geleitet bekommen und da stand der komplette Mailverkehr mit meiner Mail und der von BMC drin !


----------



## Bulli22 (4. Juni 2012)

the donkey schrieb:


> Du brauchst den 200x57
> RP 23 geht auch dann hast Du halt auch noch ein einstellbares Pro Pedal.
> Kann gleich noch schaun welche Einstellungen Du brauchst.Hab den gleichen Rahmen
> Will mir einen anderen holen eventuell könntest Du meinen ja übernehmen



Vielen Dank für die Info und auch für das Angebot. Nachdem ich nun gelesen habe, dass der Fox RP2 auch wegen schlechter Verarbeitung ölt, werde ich erstmal den Rahmen anschauen. Haben andere hier auch das Problem mit ölenden (und sterbenden ;-) RP2ern? Läuft das unter Garantie (ich habe den Rahmen seit Feb. 2011)?


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (4. Juni 2012)

Bulli22 schrieb:


> Haben andere hier auch das Problem mit ölenden (und sterbenden ;-) RP2ern? Läuft das unter Garantie (ich habe den Rahmen seit Feb. 2011)?



Also laut Aussage von Fox geben die im 1. Jahr Garantie und im 2. Jahr nur noch Gewährleistung 
(also nur Garantie auf nachweislich von Anfang an bestandene Material- bzw. Fertigungsfehler) !

Aber natürlich nix mit Garantie auf Dichtungen und Öl im 2. Jahr !!!

Dies sind "Verschleißteile" !

Ich hatte gerade meinen BMC-Reserve-RP2 bei Fox weil ich dachte das der Faul ist.
Die Überprüfung hat aber ergeben das er OK ist !
Das hat mich immerhin 10% des Kostenvoranschlagpreises für einen (nicht nötigen) Service 
plus Rückversand plus hinschicken gekostet !

Alles zusammen 25 Euro für's nix tun !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheRace (4. Juni 2012)

Tag,
mal paar Fragen zu den TF Modellen.

Das aktuelle Modell TF02 hat am Oberrohr 3 Befestigugen für das Kabel der Remotesteuerung für die absenkbare Sattelstütze.

Ich habe ein TF01 aus 2009 und möchte nun diese 3 Gewindeeinsätze nachrüsten - evtl. mit Blindnietmuttern (Spindel-Hub-Prinzip oder Blindnietmutter). 

Hat das mal jemand gemacht? Oder gibt es Alternativen wie Kabelführungen, die aufgeklebt werden?
Wie habt ihr die Remotesteuerung befestigt?

Schon mal Danke!


----------



## Bulli22 (4. Juni 2012)

TheRace schrieb:


> Tag,
> mal paar Fragen zu den TF Modellen.
> 
> Das aktuelle Modell TF02 hat am Oberrohr 3 Befestigugen für das Kabel der Remotesteuerung für die absenkbare Sattelstütze.
> ...




Ich würde unter keinen Umständen den Rahmen anbohren. Es gibt von Jag Wire hervorragend klebende Kabelführungen, die z.B. von der RS Reverb die Hydraulikleitung bestens aufnehmen. Ich habe die Führungen bei meinem TF01/2009 unter das Oberrohr geklebt - perfekt  - Du kannst es Dir auf meinen Bildern von der Ferne ansehen, wobei bei dem einen Bild die Leitung teilweise ausgehängt war (zum besseren Tragen). Die Remotesteuerung ist bei mir nun per Matchmaker mit meiner Avid Elixir 9 an einer "Schelle" montiert. 
http://www.bike-import.ch/katalog/389/2902/avid__sram/jag_wire_kabelfuehrung
http://www.fahrrad-online-24.de/Fah...fuehrung-mit-Kabelbinder-1-Stueck-CCE011.html


----------



## austriacarp (5. Juni 2012)

Hat doch was gebracht das mail an BMC jetzt haben sie eingelenkt und ich bekomme einen SF01 2011 als ersatz für meinen TF. BMC hat aber nur ein komplettbike die Demontage übernimmt Bikepalast . So steht es im E-mail das ich gestern von Bikepalast bekommen habe.


----------



## SingleLight (5. Juni 2012)

Also geht doch Ärgerlich nur das sowas dann 6 Wochen dauert, muss man halt dran bleiben, und nun musst du doch noch den Dreck fahren
Dann will ich aber mal Bilder sehen vom neuem Hobel!


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (5. Juni 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Hat doch was gebracht das mail an BMC jetzt haben sie eingelenkt und ich bekomme einen SF01 2011 als ersatz für meinen TF.



Wie jetzt ein SF für ein TF was ist denn das für ein Ersatz ????

Ach ja dein TF hatte ja "nur" 120mm Federweg glaube ich !
Oder ???


----------



## Ganiscol (5. Juni 2012)

Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass der 2011er Speedfox auf dem 2010er Trailfox basiert.


----------



## austriacarp (5. Juni 2012)

Speedfox 2011 und Trailfox 2010 sind nicht ganz gleich das oberrohr ist etwas anders. Ich hatte bei meinen TF 01 140mm Federweg was aber kein Problem ist da ich schon mit den Gedanken gespielt habe mir ein Bike mit etwas weniger Federweg anzuschaffen den mein Reserve Bike Cube Stereo hat 140mm Federweg. Vieleicht springt mich in naher Zukunft ja ein Stumpi Rahmen an.


----------



## TheRace (5. Juni 2012)

Bulli22 schrieb:


> Ich würde unter keinen Umständen den Rahmen anbohren. Es gibt von Jag Wire hervorragend klebende Kabelführungen, die z.B. von der RS Reverb die Hydraulikleitung bestens aufnehmen. Ich habe die Führungen bei meinem TF01/2009 unter das Oberrohr geklebt - perfekt  - Du kannst es Dir auf meinen Bildern von der Ferne ansehen, wobei bei dem einen Bild die Leitung teilweise ausgehängt war (zum besseren Tragen). Die Remotesteuerung ist bei mir nun per Matchmaker mit meiner Avid Elixir 9 an einer "Schelle" montiert.
> http://www.bike-import.ch/katalog/389/2902/avid__sram/jag_wire_kabelfuehrung
> http://www.fahrrad-online-24.de/Fah...fuehrung-mit-Kabelbinder-1-Stueck-CCE011.html



Aaah, so eine Alternativehabe ich gesucht. Und das hält gut? auch nach Regen oder einer ordenlichen Wäsche?


----------



## austriacarp (5. Juni 2012)

Hält nicht lange habe meine mit klebt und dichtet von Würth angeklebt und jetzt hält es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. Juni 2012)

Meinem subjektiven Empfinden nach hat der Speedfox nicht so einen guten Vortrieb wie das Trailfox. Allerdings kenn ich hier nur die 2010er Modelle im Vergleich.


----------



## Ganiscol (5. Juni 2012)

Mein 2012er geht prima. Dafür wurde er ja auch gebaut. 
Der Speedfox ist aber nicht so agil wie der Trailfox wenns abwärts geht.


----------



## p3bbels (8. Juni 2012)

Hat jemand von euch noch ein Bild mit den Geometrie Daten vom Trailfox TF02 aus 2009? Wäre sehr Dankbar dafür.


----------



## the donkey (8. Juni 2012)

Suchst Du was bestimmtes? 
Hab den Rahmen


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (8. Juni 2012)

p3bbels schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch noch ein Bild mit den Geometrie Daten vom Trailfox TF02 aus 2009? Wäre sehr Dankbar dafür.



Die BMC-Homepage gibt auch nur noch die Daten ab 2010 preis :

BMC Trailfox 2010

Das 2009'er TF02 hat aber noch 120mm soweit ich weis !?


----------



## the donkey (8. Juni 2012)

Ja das stimmt
Federweg 120mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Serafin (8. Juni 2012)

Habe grad heute ein 2009er TF02 Rahmen aufgebaut. Hatte Rahmenbrüche in meinem Supertrail und den Tf als Ersatz nekommen. Interessanterweise hab ich die selben Komponenten problemlos einbauen können. Scheint, als könne man hinten mehr als 120 heraus quetschenq...


----------



## p3bbels (8. Juni 2012)

Wollte mal die Maße vom 2009 TF02 mit dem 2012 Stumpjumper FSR jeweils in Größe M vergleichen. Finde aber auch nur die Geo Daten von 2010. Die waren doch etwas anders oder. Mein TF02 aus 2009 hat 120mm Federweg.


----------



## Bulli22 (8. Juni 2012)

...ich hab die Daten...
bitte per PM anfragen


----------



## p3bbels (8. Juni 2012)

Danke Dir Bulli,

hat sich gerade überschnitten. Habe Dir gerade auch meine E-Mail geschickt. Habe es mir jetzt vom Link runtergeladen. 

Danke nochmal


----------



## donadi (9. Juni 2012)

Serafin schrieb:


> Habe grad heute ein 2009er TF02 Rahmen aufgebaut. Hatte Rahmenbrüche in meinem Supertrail und den Tf als Ersatz nekommen. Interessanterweise hab ich die selben Komponenten problemlos einbauen können. Scheint, als könne man hinten mehr als 120 heraus quetschenq...




?

Wie meinst du das? Welche Federwegsentscheidenden Komponenten hast du übernommen?


----------



## Serafin (9. Juni 2012)

Hab bei meinem ST01 einen Fox float RP23 verbaut gehabt und so 160mm bekommen. Den selben Dämpfer hab ich nun auch im TF02 von 2009 eingesetzt. Auf diesem Hinterbau steht: 120mm Travel. Ich hab aber den Eindruck, dass ich da wesentlich mehr heraus bekomme.
LG, Serafin


----------



## cimmerier (9. Juni 2012)

Serafin schrieb:


> Habe grad heute ein 2009er TF02 Rahmen aufgebaut. Hatte Rahmenbrüche in meinem Supertrail und den Tf als Ersatz nekommen. Interessanterweise hab ich die selben Komponenten problemlos einbauen können. Scheint, als könne man hinten mehr als 120 heraus quetschenq...



Hi,

was meinst du denn mit "Rahmenbrüchen"... Gleich mehrere Stellen?

Viele Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Serafin (9. Juni 2012)

Ja, hatte einen Riss unten bei der Kettenstrebe sowie an der Wippe...


----------



## Rockside (9. Juni 2012)

Ich hoffe nur, daß das hier so ist wie in anderen Foren: 

da melden sich auch fast immer nur diejenigen zu Wort, die ein Problem hatten, aber eigentlich nie diejenigen, die kein Problem hatten.


----------



## donadi (10. Juni 2012)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur, daß das hier so ist wie in anderen Foren:
> 
> da melden sich auch fast immer nur diejenigen zu Wort, die ein Problem hatten, aber eigentlich nie diejenigen, die kein Problem hatten.



Na dann will ich mal die Stimmung aufhellen.
Ich habe bisher keinen Rahmenbruch.
In meinem Freundeskreis sind:

2x Trailfox 02 2009
1x Fourstroke 02 2009
3x Supertrail 01 Chocolate
1x Speedfox 02 2010
1x Speedfox 02 2012


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donadi (10. Juni 2012)

Serafin schrieb:


> Hab bei meinem ST01 einen Fox float RP23 verbaut gehabt und so 160mm bekommen. Den selben Dämpfer hab ich nun auch im TF02 von 2009 eingesetzt. Auf diesem Hinterbau steht: 120mm Travel. Ich hab aber den Eindruck, dass ich da wesentlich mehr heraus bekomme.
> LG, Serafin



Also der Federweg und die Kennlinie wird eigentlich vom "Rocket Arm" und Lower Link" bestimmt.

Wenn du einen Längeren Dämpfer mit mehr Hub eingebaut haben solltest, sollte die Geometrie etwas ungeschickter ausfallen und der sag Indikator auch nicht mehr im unbelastetem Zustand auf "0" stehen.
So weit ich weiss hat aber das TF und das ST - und eigentlich alle BMC den gleichen Dämpfer.


----------



## Bulli22 (10. Juni 2012)

Wie schon geschrieben, habe ich ja Probleme mit meinem Fox RP2. Hat von Euch schon jemand im Trailfox einen Rock Shox Dämpfer (Ario oder Monarch) oder DT Swiss verbaut? Sind die Buchsen miteinander austauschbar oder hat da wieder jeder sein eigenes System? Zurzeit habe ich die Buchsen von wingover drin, die ja wirklich genial halten.


----------



## the donkey (10. Juni 2012)

Beim DT sind andere Buchsen drin am RS passen die vom Fox auch.
DT hat da Gelenklager drin damit soll der Dämpfer die Kräfte anders aufnehmen.
Bin auch an einem DT dran will aber vorher noch den RP23 testen.


----------



## Serafin (11. Juni 2012)

donadi schrieb:


> Also der Federweg und die Kennlinie wird eigentlich vom "Rocket Arm" und Lower Link" bestimmt.
> 
> Wenn du einen Längeren Dämpfer mit mehr Hub eingebaut haben solltest, sollte die Geometrie etwas ungeschickter ausfallen und der sag Indikator auch nicht mehr im unbelastetem Zustand auf "0" stehen.
> So weit ich weiss hat aber das TF und das ST - und eigentlich alle BMC den gleichen Dämpfer.


 
Ok, das leuchtet ein. Wenn aber bei allen TF und ST der gleiche Dämpfer eingebaut ist und der Indikator auf '0' steht in unbelastetem Zustand, dann müsste ja auch bei allen Modellen der Federweg gleich gross sein. Da werde ich nicht ganz schlau, weil bei meinem TF02 2009 120mm travel range angegeben wird.
Gibts da eine Erklärung?


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (11. Juni 2012)

Serafin schrieb:


> Wenn aber bei allen TF und ST der gleiche Dämpfer eingebaut ist und der Indikator auf '0' steht in unbelastetem Zustand, dann müsste ja auch bei allen Modellen der Federweg gleich gross sein. Da werde ich nicht ganz schlau, weil bei meinem TF02 2009 120mm travel range angegeben wird.
> Gibts da eine Erklärung?



Alle mir bekannte BMC-Fullys haben den gleichen 200/57mm Dämpfer (meist RP2)  verbaut 
und trotzdem unterschiedliche Federwege  !

Wie weiter oben bereits beschrieben wurde hängt dies mit der Kinematik des Hinterbaus 
und der Umlenkwippen zusammen  !

Beim Supertrail wird z.B. durch Tausch der oberen Wippe aus 140 dann 160mm  !
Beim alten 140mm Trailfox muss man um von 140 auf 150mm zu kommen
 die obere Wippe (Rockerarm)  und den unteren VPP-Knochen tauschen!
Dies ist dann aber preislich ziemlich uninteressant!

Soviel von mir!


----------



## Serafin (11. Juni 2012)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Alle mir bekannte BMC-Fullys haben den gleichen 200/57mm Dämpfer (meist RP2)  verbaut
> und trotzdem unterschiedliche Federwege  !
> 
> Wie weiter oben bereits beschrieben wurde hängt dies mit der Kinematik des Hinterbaus
> ...



Ok , danke sehr! Zwar schaut man einem geschenkten Gaul nicht ins Maul... Wenn BMC einem als Ersatz für ein ST01 Rahmen einen TF02 2009 gibt, wäre das wie ein gemütliches Zigpferd an Stelle eines spritzigen Rennpferds...


----------



## austriacarp (11. Juni 2012)

Serafin schrieb:


> Ok , danke sehr! Zwar schaut man einem geschenkten Gaul nicht ins Maul... Wenn BMC einem als Ersatz für ein ST01 Rahmen einen TF02 2009 gibt, wäre das wie ein gemütliches Zigpferd an Stelle eines spritzigen Rennpferds...


Ich bekomme jetzt ein SF01 Mod 2011 anstatt meines gebrochen TF01 2009 wenn das SF nur annähernd so spritzig ist wie das TF war bin ich mehr als zufrieden. Bis auf den Rahmenbruch war das TF01 das beste was ich gefahren bin und ich habe schon einige durch.


----------



## lorenzp (15. Juni 2012)

Bei der letzten Ausfahrt hat mein TF 02 von 2009 angefangen zu knartzen. Nach längerem rumprobieren denke ich dass es die unteren Lager sind. Denke deshalb weil ich mitlerweilen feststellen musste, dass es  bei einem mtb jedes Teil fürs knartzen verantwortlich sein kann.  
Jedenfalls möchte ich die unter Lager ausbauen und einfetten. Gibt es irgendwo eine Explosionszeichnung wie die zusammengebaut sind? Und  braucht es einen Abzieher um die Lager aus ihrem Sitz zu lösen bzw. wie kriegt man die sonst raus?

Danke

Grüße
Lorenz


----------



## SingleLight (15. Juni 2012)

Zum einfetten muss man die ja nicht gleich ausbauen, aufschrauben, mit wd40 ausspülen, mit einem kleinen Messer die Lager auf einer Seite vorsichtig öffnen, Teflonfett rein und gut ist
knarzt es den immer oder z.B. nur wenn Du trittst?

Gruß
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenzp (15. Juni 2012)

Nur wenn ich trete und vor allem auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt wenn der Druck am größten ist. 
Den Schnellspanner konnte ich ausschließen, die Kurbellager und Schrauben habe ich nachgezugen und die Dämpferlager habe ich auch schon gefettet.


----------



## SingleLight (15. Juni 2012)

Bevor ich anfangen würde die Lager aus zu pressen, würde ich erst einmal mein Kurbelinnenlager ausbauen und reinigen, das dann neu gefettet wieder einbauen, macht nicht viel Arbeit und ist oft die Ursache für knacken oder knartzen beim treten. Oft kann auch eine Verunreinigung im Sattelrohr dazu führen, besonders wenn man den Sattelhöhe oft verstellt.
Dann würde ich noch die Pedale wenn vorhanden mal tauschen, zum testen.
Wenn dann alles nichts hilft, würde ich mir Gedanken über die Lager im Hinterbau machen Bei mir haben sie bis jetzt noch kein Ärger gemacht.


----------



## lorenzp (15. Juni 2012)

Sattelrohr kann ich ausschließen, mach auch ohne Sattelrohr den Lärm. Das Kurbellager ist so gut wie neu, aber ausbauen kostet nicht viel. Werde das noch vorher probieren.


----------



## donadi (16. Juni 2012)

Kandidat 1 (80% der Fälle)

Das Steuerrohr. Wer auch immer den semi integrierten Steuersatz erfunden hat - hängt ihn!
Mit der Zeit arbeiten sich die Lagerschalen etwas in den Rahmen und vergrößern die Passung im Rahmen. Dieser ist oft schon von Grund auf unpräzize gearbeitet und so kommt eins zum anderen. Lagerschalen raus und etwas fetten hilft für eine Zeit - manchmal reicht es auch nur den Steuersatz fester zu ziehen. Ich musste auch schonmal die Lagerschale mit dünner Kupferfolie umwickeln um etwas mehr Durchmesser zu bekommen.


Kandidat 2
Lagerschalen Tretlager und Pedale


Unwahrscheinlich sind die Lager selbst. Wenn, dann ähnlich wie am Steuerkopf - das Lager knarzt in der Schale. Da hilft aber auch nicht Lager fetten. Vorsicht übrigens mit WD40 - das eignet sich bestens dazu Fettdepos im Lager auszuwaschen. Das Lager selbst ist ein 69002RS - ein Kindergartenlager wie leider bei vielen Bikes. Dafür kostet es auch nichts. Bevor du anfängst das zu reinigen, kaufe es einfach gleich neu. gibt es online zu Hauf. Du wirst das alte Lager nicht ohne Beschädigung aus dem Lagersitz bekommen.


----------



## Nappo (19. Juni 2012)

Ich habe nach ca 600 km auch ein Knackgeräusch an meinem Trailfox.

Bisher habe ich:
- alle Hinterbaulager ausgebaut , neu gefettet
- Tretlager gereinigt, neu gefettet
- Kurbel gereinigt, Schrauben nachgezogen
- Steuersatz gereinigt , neu gefettet
- Pedale getauscht
- Sattelstütze gereinigt/gefettet

Hat alles nichts gebracht.
Nach wie vor ein Knacken beim Treten, nervt wie die Sau!

Vor kurzen hat mich ein kräftiger Schauer überrascht. Danach war das Geräusch für ca 30 Minuten verschwunden (?????????????????????)
Bei der nächsten Tour wars wieder da.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (19. Juni 2012)

Nappo schrieb:


> Ich habe nach ca 600 km auch ein Knackgeräusch an meinem Trailfox. Sattelstütze gereinigt/gefettet
> 
> Vor kurzen hat mich ein kräftiger Schauer überrascht. Danach war das Geräusch für ca 30 Minuten verschwunden (?????????????????????)
> Bei der nächsten Tour wars wieder da.



Bist du schon mal spasshalber ganz ohne Sattelstütze gefahren  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nappo (19. Juni 2012)

Nein , das habe ich noch nicht getestet...werd ich mal machen. Melde mich dann.

Bin testweise schon längere Abschnitte im "Stehen" gefahren, hier auch Knackgeräusche.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (19. Juni 2012)

Nappo schrieb:


> Nein , das habe ich noch nicht getestet...werd ich mal machen. Melde mich dann.
> Bin testweise schon längere Abschnitte im "Stehen" gefahren, hier auch Knackgeräusche.



Ja das kann trotzdem sein  !
Unbedingt probieren  !


----------



## donadi (19. Juni 2012)

Lege mal zwischen die Schalen vom Steuersatz und Rahmen etwas Küchenpapier zum Testen. Dann zusammenbauen und ne Runde drehen.

Ansonsten bleibt nicht viel. Was affig aussieht aber vielleicht hilft - hol dir ein Kumpel der dein Bike festhält und mache die Kette runter. Dann setz dich drauf und simuliere den Wiegetritt. Spitzt alle Ohren und versucht es zu lokalisieren.


----------



## austriacarp (19. Juni 2012)

Will dir jetzt keine Angst machen aber genau das selbe Problem hatte ich als kurz darauf der Rahmen brach habe auch alles zerlegt und nicht gefunden woher das knacken kam und 3 Touren später kam die böse Überraschung.





Nappo schrieb:


> Ich habe nach ca 600 km auch ein Knackgeräusch an meinem Trailfox.
> 
> Bisher habe ich:
> - alle Hinterbaulager ausgebaut , neu gefettet
> ...


----------



## Rockside (19. Juni 2012)

Wenn das Knacken durch Regenwasser verschwunden war, Super!!! Dann nimm mal ne Sprühflasche mit Wasser mit und mach Dich auf den Weg. Wenn's wieder knackt, dann sprühe systematisch nacheinander die verdächtigen Stellen ein und fahre immer wieder ein Stück. Die untersten Verdächtigen zuerst, weil Wasser immer nach unten abläuft. 

So solltest Du dann irgendwann die Knackwurst finden. Das klappt tatsächlich ganz gut.


----------



## Nappo (19. Juni 2012)

donadi schrieb:


> Lege mal zwischen die Schalen vom Steuersatz und Rahmen etwas Küchenpapier zum Testen. Dann zusammenbauen und ne Runde drehen.
> 
> Ansonsten bleibt nicht viel. Was affig aussieht aber vielleicht hilft - hol dir ein Kumpel der dein Bike festhält und mache die Kette runter. Dann setz dich drauf und simuliere den Wiegetritt. Spitzt alle Ohren und versucht es zu lokalisieren.





Das Geräusch tritt nicht nur im Wiegetritt auf, auch bei lockerem Treten. Deswegen vermutete ich als erstes das Tretlager, wars aber nicht....


----------



## Nappo (19. Juni 2012)

Habe heute Nachmittag nochmals beide unteren Hinterbaulager ausgebaut, gereinigt und gefettet.

Probefahrt...RUHE!!!!!!!!!!!!! Kein Knacken mehr.

Als ich wieder zu Hause war habe ich trotzdem nochmal die Sattelstütze + Klemmung + Sattel untersucht.
Als ich dann mal kräftig am Sattel gezogen/gedrückt habe...KNACKSEN!!!!

Als ich den Rahmen neu bekam war das Innere des Sattelrohrs nicht ganz sauber ausgerieben. Ich habe es ausgerieben und dann die Stütze mit Montagepaste eingebaut (Dynamic mit Micropearls).
Oder liegts am Sattel??? Stütze???

Sattel: SQlab 611 13cm
Stütze: Hope Eternity


----------



## SingleLight (19. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht mal Fett und Montagepaste weglassen


----------



## Rockside (19. Juni 2012)

Irgendwo mal Fett rein schmieren ist auch ne Methode, ist aber nicht sonderlich systematisch sondern eher rein zufällig.


----------



## the donkey (22. Juni 2012)

Zur Abwechslung ein Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (25. Juni 2012)

Wildspitz


----------



## Rockside (26. Juni 2012)

Top.

Sehr schöne Bilder mir super Bikes.


----------



## olligpunkt (2. Juli 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wildspitz



Wo bekommt man denn diesen Kettenstrebenschutz her?


----------



## mzaskar (3. Juli 2012)

Den habe ich des Händlers Sammelkiste bekommen


----------



## donadi (3. Juli 2012)

Hängt das Ding nicht grundsätzlich an jedem BMC Bike? Ich habe es bisher bei allen BMC´s dran.


----------



## Rockside (3. Juli 2012)

Ich habe mir vom Händler gleich auf beiden Seiten so einen Neoprenschutz anbringen lassen, weil ich links immer mal 'gerne' wieder mit den Schuhen dran rumkratze. 

So wird's auch nicht einseitig.


----------



## austriacarp (4. Juli 2012)

Warte mitlerweile 10 wochen auf meinen Austauschrahmen von BMC dort laufen die Uhren langsamer.


----------



## Ganiscol (4. Juli 2012)

donadi schrieb:


> Hängt das Ding nicht grundsätzlich an jedem BMC Bike? Ich habe es bisher bei allen BMC´s dran.



An meinem war nix dran.


----------



## Rockside (4. Juli 2012)

Solche Schützer sind normalerweise Goodies, die der Händler draufmacht. Würde da noch mal nachfragen.

Was die Langsamkeit bei BMC angeht, kann ich mittlerweile etwas mitreden. Habe beim Händler ein Schaltauge bestellt, für unterwegs, falls es mal kracht. Das hat mal eben 4 Wochen gedauert. Glück, daß ich das nicht direkt gebraucht habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (5. Juli 2012)

Man sagt ja die Schweizer seien langsam, aber in der Schweiz weiss man, es sind eigentlich nur die Berner langsam. BMC sitzt zwar in Grenchen Solothurn, aber das ist ja auch nicht weit von Bern...vielleicht haben die sich angesteckt. 

Es ist wohl der in der Schweiz notorisch mangelhafte Endkundenservice.


----------



## austriacarp (5. Juli 2012)

Habe heute wieder eine Rückmeldung bekommen die müssen das Bike jetzt suchen weil sie nicht mehr wissen wo es hingekommen ist.


----------



## m.rr (6. Juli 2012)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> ...Habe beim Händler ein Schaltauge bestellt, für unterwegs, falls es mal kracht. Das hat mal eben 4 Wochen gedauert. Glück, daß ich das nicht direkt gebraucht habe.



Ich hab nach gut nem Jahr noch keins vom Händler bekommen  ...sagt es sei nicht lieferbar... Hab's dann aus'm Internet bestellt, da wars nach ein paar Tagen da  immerhin, so nen Neoprenüberzieher gab's schon dazu.  Trotzdem - ich mag mein BMC


----------



## austriacarp (6. Juli 2012)

m.rr schrieb:


> Ich hab nach gut nem Jahr noch keins vom Händler bekommen  ...sagt es sei nicht lieferbar... Hab's dann aus'm Internet bestellt, da wars nach ein paar Tagen da  immerhin, so nen Neoprenüberzieher gab's schon dazu.  Trotzdem - ich mag main BMC


Das kann ich verstehen mein TF 01 war wirklich ein Top Bike bis zum Rahmenbruch das einzige was ich gefahren bin was besser ist war das Spezi Enduro was ich mir jetzt auch gekauft habe aber nicht weil das BMC in irgend einer weise ein schlechtes Bike war. Ich war mit den Bike immer zufrieden aber der Service ist eine Katastrophe.


----------



## Rockside (7. Juli 2012)

Kann man nur hoffen, daß BMC aber deutlich mal was verbessert in Punkto Service. Wenn man ein Problem hat und man bekommt kein Feedback, dann könnte das unter Umständen das ganze Bike in Frage stellen. Da war ich von Simplon viel besseres gewöhnt.


----------



## Ganiscol (7. Juli 2012)

Das würde ich denen aber mal mitteilen. Werd ich auch machen, wenn ich die mal brauche und sie mich dann so im Regen stehen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxissmo (16. Juli 2012)

Hi zusammen!

Hab mir grad einen 09er TF01 Rahmen bestellt der meinen Fourstroke02 Rahmen ersetzen wird.
Jetzt wäre es allerdings interessant  ob ich alle Teile Wiederverwenden kann (Sattelstütze nicht, das weiss ichschon)
Besonders würd mich interessieren wie es mit dem Steuerrohr aussieht: Tapered?, Durchmesser, länge bei grösse S....

Fürs fourstroke hab ich eine super tabelle im netzmit allen infos gefunden, fürs TF find ich nix 

Vor allem würd mich interessieren ob die Gabel durchmessermäßig passt!
Wär ne spitzensache wenn mir einer der TF fahrer hier kurz bescheid geben könnte!

thx


----------



## FrankyK (16. Juli 2012)

Bei mir war bis jetzt immer ein Neopren Schützer am Bike, nur beim BMC war kein Herstellerlogo drauf. Bei meinen Haibike Stand das immer drauf.

Auf der andern Seite habe ich Lackschutzfolie drauf geklebt weil ich auch des öfteren an der Schwinge gestreift bin mit dem Schuh.
Bei anderen Rädern ist da irgendwie mehr Platz.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## maxissmo (16. Juli 2012)

War heute im Bikepalast in Linz, da habens die BMC Kettenstrebenschützer, ich glaub um 15/stk.
sollten also nicht allzuschwer zu kriegen sein...

ABER:
 Ich weiss immer nochnicht welchen steuerrohr durchmesser mein neuer Rahmen hat TF01 von 09!!! 1 1/8??


----------



## austriacarp (16. Juli 2012)

maxissmo schrieb:


> Hi zusammen!
> 
> Hab mir grad einen 09er TF01 Rahmen bestellt der meinen Fourstroke02 Rahmen ersetzen wird.
> Jetzt wäre es allerdings interessant ob ich alle Teile Wiederverwenden kann (Sattelstütze nicht, das weiss ichschon)
> ...


Gratuliere zum kauf ist ein Top Bike das TF01 nur leider ist mir dann der Rahmengebrochen und das Service von BMC ist eine Katastrophe 12 Wochen wartezeit auf den neuen Rahmen wird dir aber nicht passieren bei Rahmengröße S. Das Steuerrohr ist 1 1/8" Sattelstützenmaß 31,6 Steuerrohr war bei meinen L 165mm Steuerrohre sind verhältnismäßig lang. von XL auf L war der unterschied des Steuerrohres 20 mm bei S weiß ich es leider nicht geometriedaten habe ich gelöscht da ich mit BMC eigentlich abgeschlossen habe obwohl das TF ein Bike der Spitzenklasse war.


----------



## austriacarp (16. Juli 2012)

@massimo Google hat es gefunden


----------



## maxissmo (17. Juli 2012)

Danke für die Infos!! Hoffe mal nicht dass mir der Rahmen bricht, aber so hart fahr ich auch nicht...
Bin schon gespannt auf die 40mm zusätzlichen Federweg!! 

PS.: BMC Fourstroke Rahmenset + RS SID SL Dual Air 100mm zu Verkaufen!  Fotos vom Rahmen in meinen Fotos, wenn jemand interesse hat einfach melden...! Preis verhandelbar...


----------



## m.rr (12. August 2012)

...mal wieder ein Bild einstreuen   





Grüße M.


----------



## Salzstängeli (13. August 2012)

Apropos Knacksen:

Bei mir waren es die Dämpferbuchsen.


----------



## p3bbels (13. August 2012)

@ m.rr

schönes Bild. Macht Lust auf mehr.

Aber das war mal sehr Bescheidenes Wetter so wie es aussieht.


----------



## the donkey (13. August 2012)

Gruß aus dem Urlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.rr (13. August 2012)

p3bbels schrieb:


> @ m.rr
> 
> schönes Bild. Macht Lust auf mehr.
> 
> Aber das war mal sehr Bescheidenes Wetter so wie es aussieht.



Danke  , das Wetter auf der Tour (Oberstdorf-Gardasee) war gar nicht sooo schlecht, nur der Tarscher-Pass war "in den Wolken"


----------



## m.rr (14. August 2012)

so, das letzte, versprochen 





Dank an Katja, für das Bild


----------



## Rockside (14. August 2012)

Warum versprochen?

Schöne Urlaubsbilder. Kannst ruhig noch mehr reinstellen. Da bekommt richtig Lust auf die Alpen.


----------



## m.rr (23. August 2012)




----------



## Rockside (30. August 2012)

War anscheinend ne schöne Tour mit Katja?


----------



## m.rr (31. August 2012)

ja, schön war's, aber nich nur mit Katja


----------



## sosh85 (8. September 2012)

gruss aus der schweiz bin im freiamt / seetal unterwegs  

Trailfox Tf01 " 2011 wo ich der händler als test mtb rum stehen hatte...

verkaufte es mir zu top konditionen hatt zwar paar kratzer und so aber es wird gebraucht und gefahren dan passt das ....technisch ist es im guten zustand.   frisch ab service  

macht schon spass mit der trailfox rum zu riden 


gruss aus der schweiz


----------



## Rockside (14. September 2012)

Habe gerade gesehen, daß die BMC-Page aktualisiert wurde mit den 2013er Bikes. 

Die TF01er bleiben die Vollcarbonmodelle mit unveränderter Geometrie.
Die TF02er kommen auch mit dem Carbonhauptrahmen, aber mit Aluhinterbau.
Und die reinen Alumodelle heissen nun TF03. 

Und alle TF-Modelle kommen jetzt mit der gleichen super Geometrie wie die der Carbonmodelle.  Das mit der Geometrie kann ich nachvollziehen, ich fahre selbst ein TF01/2012.


----------



## kartenhaus (14. September 2012)

Da fällt mir doch glatt ein, habe noch 2 Fotos von der Eurobike auf der Kamera mit 2 BMC Modellen... einmal das schöne TF01 in der XTR Version und einmal das neue 29er mit einem genial lackierten Rahmen (also aus meiner Sicht).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankyK (15. September 2012)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Habe gerade gesehen, daß die BMC-Page aktualisiert wurde mit den 2013er Bikes.
> 
> Die TF01er bleiben die Vollcarbonmodelle mit unveränderter Geometrie.
> Die TF02er kommen auch mit dem Carbonhauptrahmen, aber mit Aluhinterbau.
> ...


 
Ich denke die Preise werden auch entsprechend angepasst


----------



## Rockside (15. September 2012)

Preise habe ich auf der BMC Page leider keine gefunden. Es würde mich aber auch mal interessieren, wie jetzt die 'Listenpreise' aussehen.


----------



## kartenhaus (15. September 2012)

Habe mir zwar den Katalog mitgenommen, aber selbst dort schweigen sie. Vermute aber, dass es sicherlich nicht billiger bei den TF01 Modellen geworden ist, dafür müssten die TF02 Modelle interessant werden. Schaun wir mal, wobei dieses Jahr darf ich ja nicht an Neukauf denken, hab ja erst beim 2012er zugeschagen.


----------



## Ganiscol (15. September 2012)

Ladenpreis für den TF01 XTR liegt um CHF 9000.-
TF02 XT um CHF 5700.-
TF03 Deore-SLX gibts um CHF 3000.-

Das sind die Preise die mein BMC Händler in der Schweiz jetzt im Webshop stehen hat. Sind aber noch nicht lieferbar.


----------



## FrankyK (15. September 2012)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Ladenpreis für den TF01 XTR liegt um CHF 9000.-
> TF02 XT um CHF 5700.-
> TF03 Deore-SLX gibts um CHF 3000.-
> 
> Das sind die Preise die mein BMC Händler in der Schweiz jetzt im Webshop stehen hat. Sind aber noch nicht lieferbar.


 

Wenn ich die Preise mit dem Aktuellen Wechselkurs durchrechne bin ich froh dass ich ein 2012 gekauft habe
Bin gespannt wie der Preis in DE ausfällt.


Gruß
Frank


----------



## Rockside (15. September 2012)

Das Alu TF03 gibt's aber auch als XT/SLX. Das Deore/SLX ist wohl eher ein Einsteiger-Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (15. September 2012)

Ja, die XT/SLX Variante kostet rund 3700.


----------



## Rockside (15. September 2012)

Nun ja, als Listenpreis. Mal sehen, wie sich die Marktpreise einpendeln werden.

So nebenbei, ich finde es gut, daß jetzt an jedem TF (außer an dem Einsteiger-Bike) ein schwingungsdämpfendes Schaltwerk verbaut wird, wie Shadow-Plus oder Sram Type2. Ein XTR-Shadow-Plus tut jetzt auch an meinem Bike gute Dienste, d.h. die Kette gibt Ruhe bei heftigen Abfahrten. An einem Modell TF02 wird auch ne spezielle Kettenführung verbaut, die sich möglicherweise auch bei den anderen Modellen nachrüsten lässt. Für mich reicht aber Shadow-Plus völlig aus.


----------



## Rockside (17. September 2012)

kartenhaus schrieb:


> Da fällt mir doch glatt ein, habe noch 2 Fotos von der Eurobike auf der Kamera mit 2 BMC Modellen... einmal das schöne TF01 in der XTR Version und einmal das neue 29er mit einem genial lackierten Rahmen (also aus meiner Sicht).




Also ich frage mich echt, was an der XTR-Variante so teuer sein soll, um auf einen so hohen Verkaufspreis zu kommen.. So viel besser als eine XT-Variante ist das nun nicht.


----------



## kartenhaus (17. September 2012)

Auf den ersten Blick wÃ¼rde ich sagen, dass allein fÃ¼r die Schaltkomponenten, DÃ¤mpfer und Carbon-LR allein 1500-2000â¬ Listenpreis Unterschied wÃ¤ren.... im Einkauf sicherlich weniger, aber BMC will sicherlich auch Geld verdienen.  

Preis- / LeistungsmÃ¤Ãig ist sicherlich die XT Variante am besten, dass steht auÃer Frage.... alles drÃ¼ber ist nur noch Gewicht, welches immer unverhÃ¤ltnissmÃ¤Ãig bezahlt werden will. Aber es gibt bekanntlich alles und sicherlich auch KÃ¤ufer die sich dafÃ¼r finden. Schade finde ich nur, dass man sich die Lackierung nicht fÃ¼r jedes Modell aussuchen kann und meistens ist auch das teuerste Modell das hÃ¼bscheste... bestimmt nen teuflischer Plan.

Bg, Thomas


----------



## dj_holgie (18. September 2012)

kartenhaus schrieb:


> Preis- / Leistungsmäßig ist sicherlich die XT Variante am besten, dass steht außer Frage.... alles drüber ist nur noch Gewicht, welches immer unverhältnissmäßig bezahlt werden will.



Die Langzeithaltbarkeit sollte bei XTR im Vergleich zu XT auch besser sein. Aber ich finde den Listenrpeis fürs Topmodell außer Rand und Band. Ich würde mich zumindestens nicht trauen damit richtig zu brettern.


----------



## the donkey (18. September 2012)

Bei den Topmodellen vieler Hersteller muÃ man extrem tief in die Tasche greifen, da ist BMC nicht der einzige Hersteller. 
Und der KÃ¤uferkeis muÃ stetig steigen sonst wÃ¼rden nicht jÃ¤hrlich mehr Hersteller Bikes auf den Markt bringen die jenseits der 6000â¬ oder mehr sind!


----------



## Rockside (18. September 2012)

Ich vermute mal, daß Bikes die preislich weit über 6000  liegen, wohl eher die Statussymbole für die Hersteller selbst sind, um zu zeigen was sie als absolute Spitzenprodukte aus dem Hause aufbieten können. 

Stimmt schon, so was hat irgendwie jeder Hersteller im Programm.


----------



## austriacarp (18. September 2012)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Die Langzeithaltbarkeit sollte bei XTR im Vergleich zu XT auch besser sein. Aber ich finde den Listenrpeis fürs Topmodell außer Rand und Band. Ich würde mich zumindestens nicht trauen damit richtig zu brettern.


Besonders bei BMC Bikes mußt du da aufpassen mein TF01 war nach einen Jahr hinüber und dann gab es nichts als Probleme bis sie mir den Rahmen getauscht haben. Bei anderen Bikes die die hälfte kosten gibt es keine Probleme deshalb kann ich nur für mich sprechen nie wieder BMC


----------



## the donkey (18. September 2012)

Ich finde Deine Antwort etwas komisch

Warum?

Ich bin entäuscht von einer Marke habe aber eine Produkt davon 
als Benutzerbild und schreibe auch noch Kommentare zur Marke! Paßt für mich nicht zusammen sorry

Wenn ich entäuscht wurde laß ich die Marke links liegen oder?


----------



## Rockside (18. September 2012)

@ austriacarp

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hattest Du aber ein älteres TF01 von 2010 ganz aus Alu, stimmt's?

Die Bikes mit TF-Bezeichnungen verschiedener Baujahre sind schon unterschiedlich, sowohl von der Geometrie als auch von der Bauweise.

Ist bei Specialized auch nicht anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## austriacarp (18. September 2012)

Ja ich hatte die Alu Version war auch ein tolles Bike bis zum Rahmenbruch halt und den Zirkus was BMC danach abgehalten hat nach 10 Wochen haben die das Bike gesucht was sie angeblich schon 4 Wochen zuvor versendet haben. Hätte ich denen nicht mit negativwerbung gedroht hätte ich gar keinen neuen Rahmen bekommen. Mein Titelbild werde ich demnächst ändern und mit BMC will ich auch nichts mehr zu tun haben sonst hätte ich den austausch Rahmen nicht verkauft. Im großen und ganzen bin ich nach den 12 Wochen wartezeit und viel ärger froh darüber das der Rahmen gebrochen ist den ich habe für den Tauschrahmen um 200 mehr bekommen als ich für den TF01 bezahlt habe und wäre nie in den genuß gekommen ein Spezi Enduro zu fahren was in jeder hinsicht besser ist wie das TF


----------



## Rockside (18. September 2012)

Nun ja, Speci ist schon ganz OK, aber die kochen auch nur mit Wasser, sprich da gibt's auch ein paar Gaps.

Du solltest mal die BMC TF-Modelle mit den neuen Geometrien ausprobieren.


----------



## the donkey (18. September 2012)

Dann hat ja nach viel Ãrger die Sache fÃ¼r Dich doch noch ein pos. Ende gefunden und sogar noch ein paar â¬Â´s in die Kasse gespÃ¼lt.

Viel und vorallem lange Freude mit dem Enduro.


----------



## austriacarp (19. September 2012)

the donkey schrieb:


> Dann hat ja nach viel Ärger die Sache für Dich doch noch ein pos. Ende gefunden und sogar noch ein paar ´s in die Kasse gespült.
> 
> Viel und vorallem lange Freude mit dem Enduro.


Danke. Die neuen Modelle sind fast alle bis zum TF03 aus Carbon und interessieren mich deshalb nicht  aber was hat sich von der Geometrie her viel geändert ausser der lenkwinkel um 1° und den Federweg den sie auf 150 beim 2011 erhöht hatten ist beim 2012 wieder auf 141mm runtergesetzt Von der Geometrie her war das TF01 ja auch nicht schlecht und hätte es nicht die Probleme mit der Gewährleistung auf den Rahmen gegeben würde ích wahrscheinlich heute noch eines fahren.


----------



## Rockside (19. September 2012)

Ehm, den Angaben auf der BMC-Page nach sind die Federwege 2013 für alle TF-Modelle 150/150mm, nicht 141mm. Das war auch 2011 und 2012 so. 140mm war mal beim 2010er. Auf der BMC-Page gibt's so ein Archiv, da steht das jedenfalls so.

Die Lenkwinkel sind jetzt 67,5°
Die Sitzwinkel 73,5° 

Auf jeden Fall kann ich selbst sagen, daß die neue Geometrie, die das Carbon-Modell bereits im vorigen Jahr hatte, so richtig gut ist.   Manchmal bringen es die kleinen Veränderungen.


----------



## austriacarp (19. September 2012)

Hier wird der Federweg mit 141mm angegeben und genau so habe ich es auch im Bike gelesen
http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_tec..._mountain/bmc-trailfox-carbon-tf01/a8383.html


----------



## Rockside (19. September 2012)

Tja, kann man ja selbst kaum nachmessen. Wobei die Dämpfer auch noch mal so einen internen Anschlagpuffer haben (was wohl bei jedem Bike so ist), der Federweg klaut, oder der Rest des Federwegs kommt erst bei einem richtigen 'Ernstfall'.

Ich habe bei meinem Dämpfer mal die Luft stark abgelassen, nicht die ganze Luft, um auszuprobieren ob der Umwerfer auf die Kettenstrebe aufschlägt (es blieb berührungsfrei  ). Dabei habe ich aber schon bemerkt, daß am Ende des Federwegs die Sache sehr zäh wurde. Möglicherweise durch den internen Anschlagpuffer des Dämpfers. Aber wie gesagt, das ist wohl bei jedem Bike so.

Möglicherweise haben die aber auch was geändert. Ich habe mal bei der IBC-Vorstellung des Carbon TF01 gelesen, die Achse wäre hinten 135mm breit. Bei meinem sind's definitiv 142mm.


----------



## Bulli22 (22. September 2012)

...nicht ganz neu und aus Alu. Hat aber riesenspass gemacht damit über die Alpen zu fahren. 
Bild 2 zeigt einen Alpen-Bike-Montageständer zur Einstellung der Schaltung.


----------



## wildhai (23. September 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (23. September 2012)

wildhai schrieb:


>



Bis auf die Hörnchen ganz hübsch !


----------



## Machiavelli (24. September 2012)

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit E-Mails an BMC? Habe im Laufe der Zeit drei Stück geschickt und nur auf eine eine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## GerhardO (24. September 2012)

Noch eins aus diesem Jahr:







VGG


----------



## austriacarp (24. September 2012)

Machiavelli schrieb:


> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit E-Mails an BMC? Habe im Laufe der Zeit drei Stück geschickt und nur auf eine eine Antwort bekommen.


Die sind eine Katastrophe da ging erst was als ich ihnen mit Negativwerbung und Fotos im Bikeforum gedroht habe.


----------



## Ganiscol (24. September 2012)

Machiavelli schrieb:


> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit E-Mails an BMC? Habe im Laufe der Zeit drei Stück geschickt und nur auf eine eine Antwort bekommen.



Hab auf zwei von drei Antwort bekommen. Für eine schweizer Firma ist das bereits eine gute Quote. 

In anderen Ländern, wo der Kunde nach dem Kauf seltener als Feind gesehen wird, ist das natürlich nicht so.


----------



## Slow (24. September 2012)

Machiavelli schrieb:


> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit E-Mails an BMC? Habe im Laufe der Zeit drei Stück geschickt und nur auf eine eine Antwort bekommen.



Bei mir siehts ähnlich schlecht aus! Leider!


 @GerhardO:

Interessante Farbe! Serienmäßig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Machiavelli (24. September 2012)

Danke für das Feedback.

Da ich von BMC gerade keine Antwort bekomme, stelle ich die Frage mal hier. Hat jemand von euch eine Ahnung, was BMC als maximale Gabeleinbaulänge für ein 2009er Trailfox TF01 angibt?

Hatte bei den seltenen Antworten von BMC auf meine damalige Frage, ob ich eine 160mm Lyrik verbauen könnte ein ok bekommen.

Jetzt würde ich gerne noch etwas weiter gehen und eine Durolux mit 140-180mm bzw. 140-170mm Federweg verbauen. Einfach, um in sehr technischem Gelände noch ein plus an Reserven zu haben.


----------



## Rockside (24. September 2012)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> In anderen Ländern, wo der Kunde nach dem Kauf seltener als Feind gesehen wird, ist das natürlich nicht so.


Ist das in der Schweiz so schlecht?  Man spricht ja sonst immer von der Servicewüste Deutschland.


----------



## Rockside (24. September 2012)

Machiavelli schrieb:


> Jetzt würde ich gerne noch etwas weiter gehen und eine Durolux mit 140-180mm bzw. 140-170mm Federweg verbauen. Einfach, um in sehr technischem Gelände noch ein plus an Reserven zu haben.


Selbst wenn das erlaubt wäre ... das wird doch unfahrbar kippelig wenn die Gabel zu lang ist, oder?


----------



## Machiavelli (24. September 2012)

Original hat das 09er TF01 68 Grad. Mit 170mm komme ich auf 66,5 Grad, mit 180mm auf 66 Grad was noch absolut im Rahmen ist.

Nur so als Vergleich: Ein Liteville 301 kommt mit 180mm vorne auf 65,4 Grad und fährt sich sehr gut in technischem Gelände. 

Flache Lenkwinkel sind wirklich kein Problem, sofern der Rahmen es abkann.


----------



## Rockside (24. September 2012)

Kommt drauf an, welches Liteville 301 Du meinst. Die gibt's mit den Jahren bis MK10. Mit den Versionen haben die Liteville auch immer mehr Federweg bekommen und sind keineswegs kompatibel. Z.B. ein MK7 wird mit einer 180 mm Gabel bestimmt nicht vernünftig fahren.

Das wird man auch immer in Relation zum Hinterbau sehen müssen.


----------



## Machiavelli (24. September 2012)

Nö. Hab auch schon ältere 301 mit entsprechendem FW gesehen und gefahren. Geht absolut problemlos und ist ein Segen, wenns steil und technisch wird.

Bei der Durolux hätte ich zudem die Option in normalerem Gelände mit 160mm zu fahren und nur in anspruchsvollem Gelände noch 1-2cm zuzuschalten.


----------



## Ganiscol (24. September 2012)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Ist das in der Schweiz so schlecht?  Man spricht ja sonst immer von der Servicewüste Deutschland.



Ich wünschte wir hätten hier eine solche "Wüste". Nur schon das bedingungslose 14 Tage Rückgaberecht ist in der Schweiz völlig unbekannt. Wenn dir die Ware nicht zusagt oder irgendwie nicht mit was anderem zusammenpasst, ist eine Rückgabe nicht sebstverständlich und in der Regel sogar mit Kosten verbunden und zwar um 10% (oder mehr) des Verkaufspreises - als Aufwandsentschädigung.

Einfach mal eine beliebige (online shop) AGB durchlesen, da fallen dir die Augen aus. 

Und meine Erfahrung ist, das viele Hersteller, egal welche Industrie, am liebsten nichts mit dem Endkunden zu tun haben wollen. Das äussert sich auch darin, das viele ihre Preise nicht so ohne weiteres rausrücken - geh halt zum Händler und belästige den...


----------



## austriacarp (24. September 2012)

Machiavelli schrieb:


> Nö. Hab auch schon ältere 301 mit entsprechendem FW gesehen und gefahren. Geht absolut problemlos und ist ein Segen, wenns steil und technisch wird.
> 
> Bei der Durolux hätte ich zudem die Option in normalerem Gelände mit 160mm zu fahren und nur in anspruchsvollem Gelände noch 1-2cm zuzuschalten.


Wenn du ein Enduro willst dann kauf dir ein Enduro mit 180 Federweg ich bin das TF 09 1,5 Jahre gefahren mit einer 100 bis 140mm Gabel wenn du da eine 180 iger Reinmachst kannst Bergauf schieben außerderm ist mir der Rahmen gebrochen ohne das ich es Zweck entfremdet habe.


----------



## Rockside (24. September 2012)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Ich wünschte wir hätten hier eine solche "Wüste". Nur schon das bedingungslose 14 Tage Rückgaberecht ist in der Schweiz völlig unbekannt. Wenn dir die Ware nicht zusagt oder irgendwie nicht mit was anderem zusammenpasst, ist eine Rückgabe nicht sebstverständlich und in der Regel sogar mit Kosten verbunden und zwar um 10% (oder mehr) des Verkaufspreises - als Aufwandsentschädigung.
> 
> Einfach mal eine beliebige (online shop) AGB durchlesen, da fallen dir die Augen aus.
> 
> Und meine Erfahrung ist, das viele Hersteller, egal welche Industrie, am liebsten nichts mit dem Endkunden zu tun haben wollen. Das äussert sich auch darin, das viele ihre Preise nicht so ohne weiteres rausrücken - geh halt zum Händler und belästige den...



Na, da lob ich mir doch das Service-'Paradies' Deutschland.

Bis dato funktioniert ja auch alles bestens. Mit dem Ersatzschaltauge hat zwar recht lange gedauert, hab's aber bekommen.


----------



## Machiavelli (24. September 2012)

@austriacarp

Wie gesagt Durolux mit variablem FW 

Außerdem soll es ja Leute geben, die sich gerne in technischem Gelände rumtreiben und daher gerne etwas mehr FW fahren, ohne gleich vom Garagendach zu droppen oder die Wochenenden im Bikepark zu heizen.

Deren Teamrider Roger Rinderknecht ist beispielsweise auch mit 170mm vorne unterwegs. Kannst dir auch mal deren Werbevideos anschauen. AM bedeutet keineswegs, dass man damit nur auf der Forstautobahn fahren kann.

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ist dein Rahmen ja am Sattelrohr gebrochen, was mit der Gabel so überhaupt nix zu tun hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (24. September 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Wenn du ein Enduro willst dann kauf dir ein Enduro mit 180 Federweg ich bin das TF 09 1,5 Jahre gefahren mit einer 100 bis 140mm Gabel wenn du da eine 180 iger Reinmachst kannst Bergauf schieben außerderm ist mir der Rahmen gebrochen ohne das ich es Zweck entfremdet habe.



Also das Dein Rahmen gebrochen ist wissen zwischenzeitlich hier alle!
Das es ewig gedauert hat bis eine Anwort auf Deine Emails gekommen ist auch.
Das Du sauer bist auf BMC haben wir verstanden und ist auch verständlich.

Du hast jetzt ein Speci bist damit nach eigenen Angaben auch zufrieden!? Warum gibst Du dann permanent Deinen Senf zu BMC ab?

Freie Meinungsäußerung hin oder her! Es nervt irgendwann und man sollte auch abschließen können.

Fahre doch bitte weiter das Speci habe viel und lange Spaß damit und identifiziere Dich mit dieser Marke

DANKE


----------



## austriacarp (25. September 2012)

Vielleicht gibt es ja einige die es Interessiert was für Probleme es mit BMC und deren Service es gibt außerdem wurde oben ausdrücklich danach gefragt. Wenn es dich nicht Interessiert dann ignoriere es einfach und freue dich über dein BMC Bike und deren guten Service.


----------



## Ganiscol (25. September 2012)

Service hin oder her, die Bikes sind trotzdem erste Sahne. Sollte auch noch mal erwähnt werden. Auch wenn mal Rahmen brechen - passiert schliesslich bei allen Herstellern aus allerlei Gründen.


----------



## GerhardO (25. September 2012)

Slow schrieb:


> @GerhardO:
> 
> Interessante Farbe! Serienmäßig?



Ja, Farbe "Petrol". Das TF02 gabs je nach Ausstattung in den Varianten Petrol oder Mango

VGG


----------



## wildhai (25. September 2012)

Ich habe heute auch ein Mail an BMC geschrieben.

Ich möchte wissen was der max. Reifendurchmesser ist, den man am Hinterbau des Trailfox TF02 2012 fahren darf?

Ich bin neugierig ob ich eine Antwort erhalte.


----------



## 4mate (25. September 2012)

wildhai schrieb:


> Ich möchte wissen was der* max. Reifendurchmesser* ist, den man am Hinterbau des Trailfox TF02 2012 fahren darf?


26 Zoll! 
Was du meinst ist die maximale _Breite_ der Reifen.
Selbst ermitteln: Distanz zwischen den Kettenstreben an der Stelle messen
an der der Reifen am breitesten ist, 10mm abziehen, fertig


----------



## wildhai (25. September 2012)

Für die ganz gescheiten meine ich das 





maximum peak tire diameter würde ich mit max. Reifendurchmesser übersetzen.


----------



## SingleLight (25. September 2012)

Mein Rahmen fahre ich nun seit 3000km, alle Lager sind Top, keine Geräusche und kein Rahmenbruch! Service geht mir am Arsch vorbei, da ich meist eh alles selber mache. Das mal zu den letzten Posts hier.
Wenn der Rahmen brechen sollte, schmeiße ich ihn in die Tonne, dann suche ich mir ein Titan-Enduro-Rahmen

Die max. Reifenbreite bringt dir meist nicht viel, da die meisten Reifenhersteller unterschiedlich Angaben machen, ein 2.25 Maxxis muss nicht so breit sein wie ein 2.25 Schwalbe, dazu kommt noch das unterschiedlich Reifen vom gleichem Hersteller unterschiedlich Breit ausfallen.
Man hat auch weniger das Problem mit der Breite beim Trailfox sonder eher Probleme mit zu hoch bauenden Reifen. Die schleifen Dir dann hinten in der Brücke oder das ist so eng, das Du besser nicht durch Schlamm oder Kies fährst


----------



## wildhai (25. September 2012)

Die max. Reifenbreite bringt dir meist nicht viel schrieb:


> Und es ist so, dass breitere Reifen natürlich höher bauen als schmälere Reifen.
> 
> Genau deshalb möchte ich den offiziellen max. zulässigen *Reifendurchmesser* von BMC beim TF02 2012 wissen der hinten erlaubt ist.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (25. September 2012)

Sorry, die Frage nach dem max. Reifendurchmesser ist auch ne blöde Frage, die von jedem anders beantwortet wird, der MTB fährt.

Grundsätzlich sollten 26 Zoll Reifen passen und keine größeren.


----------



## wildhai (26. September 2012)

bitte warum soll das eine blöde Frage sein?

Ich finde eher die Antworten blöd, wenn ich nach dem Durchmesser frage und die Breite als Antwort erhalte.

Ich finde es von FOX sehr gut, dass angegeben wird wie hoch und wie breit der Reifen für die Gabel sein darf.

Eine Angabe wie hoch der Hinterreifen max. bauen darf erwarte ich mir eigentlich auch von einem Premiumhersteller wie BMC.

Auf die Frage "Passt der Reifen in meinen Rahmen?" findet man bei Schwalbe auch den max. Durchmesser der breitesten Reifen.





Ich habe jetzt den Händler gefragt, ob der 26 Zoll Nobby Nic in den Hinterbau des BMC passt.

Die Antwort ist: ... natürlich für die Würscht.

"Nach Rücksprache mit BMC gibt es nun folgende News:

Das Rad wurde für 2.25er Reifen konstruiert und bis 2.4 hat platz.

Mehr konnte ich dem BMC Techniker nicht entlocken.


Wieviel Sicherheitsabstand zur Hinterbaubrücke würdet ihr einhalten, damit man noch im Kies oder Schlamm fahren kann?

5mm, 3mm, 10mm?

Danke


----------



## dirtjim (26. September 2012)

Man kann da auch ne Doktorarbeit von machen!!!
Ich würde mir einfach den Reifen holen,draufziehen,und schauen ob es passt,wenn nicht.....zurückgeben!


----------



## BigRed (26. September 2012)

dirtjim schrieb:


> Man kann da auch ne Doktorarbeit von machen!!!
> Ich würde mir einfach den Reifen holen,draufziehen,und schauen ob es passt,wenn nicht.....zurückgeben!



 Endlich mal 'ne gescheite, praxisgerechte Ansage ! Alles andere ist nur sehr ermuedende Theorie...  Bloeder, alter Spruch: probieren geht ueber studieren.


----------



## Iond (26. September 2012)

bin beim 2009er TF02 bisher 2.4er Mountain King SS (noch der alte Mountain King) und ein 2.4er Nobby Nic Evo mit Snake Skin gefahren, beide passen problemlos durch den Hinterbau mit genügend Freiraum fürn bisschen Erde.


----------



## Ganiscol (27. September 2012)

wildhai schrieb:


> Wieviel Sicherheitsabstand zur Hinterbaubrücke würdet ihr einhalten, damit man noch im Kies oder Schlamm fahren kann?
> 
> 5mm, 3mm, 10mm?
> 
> Danke



Mein 2.25er Onza Ibex lässt da *maximal* 5mm Platz am Speedfox. Bin so jetzt seit Frühjahr gefahren - das einzige Problemchen sind die kleinen Lackschäden durch Steine die mal im Reifenprofil hängen bleiben und von der Brücke runtergeschabt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (27. September 2012)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> ... das einzige Problemchen sind die kleinen Lackschäden durch Steine die mal im Reifenprofil hängen bleiben und von der Brücke runtergeschabt werden.



Umgehe ich mit selbstklebender Metallfolie, die ich um/auf die Brücke klebe. sieht vllt. nicht sooooo besonders aus - hab aber mit BigBetty hinten noch keine Lackschäden.

Transparente Schlagschutzfolie ist natürlich "dezenter" - geht aber leichter ab. Wechseln sollte man das aber sowieso alle paar Wochen.

G.


----------



## Ganiscol (27. September 2012)

Ja kann man machen, war mir aber zu blöd. Das Bike ist halt ein Gebrauchsgegenstand und irgendwann wirds ohnehin eine andere Pulverung erhalten.


----------



## mtheartfuzz (30. September 2012)

hallo leute,

gleich vorweg: neuling - also bitte lieb sein.

hätte die möglichkeit einen wenig gebrauchten trailfox 03 (bj. 09) zu erstehen. und wollte idZ fragen, ob das Bike (bzw. der Rahmen) (für AM (mehr tour als enduro) was taugt? 
hätte evt. vor, vorn wie hinten auf mehr federweg (150) aufzustocken. Frage: sinnvoll? Für alle Erfahrungen mit dem 03er bzw. mit Komponenten bin ich sehr dankbar!

in diesem Sinne: hoffe bald auch ein BMC-Biker zu sein!

liebe grüße
mt


----------



## maxissmo (30. September 2012)

Hallo BMCler

zum Thema Reifenhöhe/breite usw hab ich einen interessanten Link:

http://reifenbreite.silberfische.net/reifen-Schwalbe-Hans Dampf-26x2.35.html

Zum Zhema TF03 Federweg erhöhen: Denke nicht dass das sinnvoll ist vor allem wenn du eher Tourenlastig unterwegs sein wirst. Soviel ich weiss geht es ohnehin nur bei manchen Rahmen und nur wenn du wippe und lower link Tauscht (ca. 150)

Ich würd erstmal sehn ob du in der Praxis den zusätzlichen Federweg brauchst bzw. eventuell gleich einen Rahmenmit mehr FW besorgen...

lg


----------



## Jackbeth (30. September 2012)

mtheartfuzz schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> 
> gleich vorweg: neuling - also bitte lieb sein.
> 
> ...



Hi,

wenn da wie bei meinem TF02 aus 2009 diese Marzocchi TST (120mm) irgendwas verbaut ist, wäre ich sehr vorsichtig und würde die erstmal ausgiebig testen. Bei mir war das so: erst binäres ansprechverhalten und dann irgendwann kaputt... Aber wenn du den Federweg sowieso ändern willst, dann ist das ja egal.


----------



## mtheartfuzz (30. September 2012)

Jackbeth schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wenn da wie bei meinem TF02 aus 2009 diese Marzocchi TST (120mm) irgendwas verbaut ist, wäre ich sehr vorsichtig und würde die erstmal ausgiebig testen. Bei mir war das so: erst binäres ansprechverhalten und dann irgendwann kaputt... Aber wenn du den Federweg sowieso ändern willst, dann ist das ja egal.



jep, ist die Marzocchi 44 TST 2 (120 bzw. 140 mm (ohne spacer)) verbaut. ich frag mich nur, ob der federweg-upgrade mit der geometrie sinnvoll ist... hinten wär derweil der Fox Float RP2 XV (130 mm) drin. 
ansonsten: 
Schaltwerk: SRAM X.7 
Schalthebel: SRAM X.7 
Kassette: SRAM X.9 
Bremse: Avid Juicy (185/185) 
Tretlager: Truvativ Firex 3.1 
Kurbel: Truvativ Firex 

gibts (bezogen auf den rahmen) unterschiede zwischen dem tf02 und tf03 (09er bj.) ?

liebe grüße


----------



## the donkey (30. September 2012)

mtheartfuzz schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> 
> gleich vorweg: neuling - also bitte lieb sein.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

also ich komm eben zurück vom Fahren mit meinen TF 03 aus 2009
Hab bei mir das Fahrwerk komplett verändert.
Hab vorn eine Manitou Minute mit 120mm drin welche aber höher baut.
Hinten hab ich mir einen Monarch RT3 2012 mit Huber Bushings verbaut.
Den Dämpfer kann man individuell ohne großes Rumschicken zu Tunern 
auf die Bedürfnisse einstellen, in dem man das Volumen der HV Kammer verändert.
Geht in zwei Minuten. Jedoch nicht während der Fahrt natürlich

Das Fahrwerk spricht absolut genial an. Geht bergauf super und bergab hab ich sehr viel Rückmeldung. 

Gekauft hatte ich es als gebrauchtes Komplettbike, jedoch war für mich schon vorher klar das ich es komplett verändern will.
Kommt drauf an was Du bereit bist für das Bike auszugeben 

150mm könnten etwas kippelig werden denk ich


Gruß


----------



## Jackbeth (30. September 2012)

mtheartfuzz schrieb:


> gibts (bezogen auf den rahmen) unterschiede zwischen dem tf02 und tf03 (09er bj.) ?



Die Rahmen sind nicht identisch. Die sehen schon ganz anders aus. Welcher jetzt besser ist, keine Ahnung. Mir gefällt jedenfalls die Zugverlegung beim tf03 besser. Ich bin mit meinem tf02 sehr zufrieden, habe was das Fahrwerk angeht aber auch vom tf03 nur positives gehört/gelesen.


----------



## mtheartfuzz (30. September 2012)

vielen dank schon mal!
Ich denke mit 140mm könnt ich auch leben (bin bisher xc mit 120 gefahren, und möchte jedenfalls ein stück mehr abfahrtsorientierung (was natürlich nicht gleich enduro meint). würde also eine talas rlc raufkommen und evt. ein 140er dämpfer (würd sich das ohne umbau sinnvoll ausgehen?) fährt jemand hier das tf als am (also mit 140mm)?
was würdet ihr als angemessenen Preis für ein gut erhaltenes tf03 (bj.09; <300km) ansehen?

lieben dank!


----------



## m.rr (3. Oktober 2012)

...einfach mal ein paar Bilder zwischenurch 













Alpencross  Sommer 2012. Übernachtung auf der Tarscher Alm. Am nächsten Tag weiter  über den Tarscher Pass ins Ultental und über das Rabbi-Joch ... schön war's, und wie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (5. Oktober 2012)

Aktueller Stand mit neuen Laufrädern. Immernoch Spitzenbike


----------



## SingleLight (6. Oktober 2012)

Geilomat


----------



## Matrahari (7. Oktober 2012)

Hat bisher alles mitgemacht, Bikeparks, Alpen...und bis auf das Hinterrad, ist noch alles ganz . Das neue Vorderrad kommt auch bald.


----------



## on any sunday (8. Oktober 2012)

Heimaturlaub




MTB_Schweiz_04_Altesch010 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr


----------



## GerhardO (11. Oktober 2012)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Heimaturlaub ...



 Schon viele Fotos von dort gesehen - aber immer wieder faszinierend!

Hier auch mal ein Bild vom Radl - fern der Heimat:







G.


----------



## SingleLight (11. Oktober 2012)

Bitte mehr von diesen Bilder!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. Oktober 2012)

Meinst du sowas in der Art?


----------



## Egmatinger (13. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, 
da entsteht der Eindruck, dass, wen man mit dem BMC unterwegs ist, immer schönes Wetter ist 

Konrad


----------



## Rockside (13. Oktober 2012)

Ja, und dieser Eindruck ist gut. 

Wirklich schöne Bilder auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swift daddy (14. Oktober 2012)

hier dürfen doch bestimmt auch RR rein  

Tante Edit sagt: sry für das Riesenbild  ^^


----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. Oktober 2012)

Egmatinger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> da entsteht der Eindruck, dass, wen man mit dem BMC unterwegs ist, immer schönes Wetter ist
> 
> Konrad



Bei mir und meinem Mann ist das zu 100% so, denn ich bin ein reiner Schönwetterfahrer   Bisher hat mein Radl noch keinen Regentropfen gesehen, aber das kann sich nächstes Frühjahr dann schon ändern, wenn plötzliche Gewitterschauer schneller herziehen, als ich strampeln kann.  Wenn´s nicht so dolle ist, fahr ich mit dem Hardtail von der Haustür weg.


----------



## kartenhaus (14. Oktober 2012)

Naaaaaagut, dann einmal den Beweis, dass ein BMC auch bei Schlechtwetter funktioniert.


----------



## Ganiscol (14. Oktober 2012)

swift daddy schrieb:


> hier dürfen doch bestimmt auch RR rein
> 
> Tante Edit sagt: sry für das Riesenbild  ^^



BMC Pampersbomber!


----------



## GerhardO (15. Oktober 2012)

Egmatinger schrieb:


> ...da entsteht der Eindruck, dass, wen man mit dem BMC unterwegs ist, immer schönes Wetter ist ...



Manchmal hats auch ein paar Wölkchen...:






G.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. Oktober 2012)

kartenhaus schrieb:


> Naaaaaagut, dann einmal den Beweis, dass ein BMC auch bei Schlechtwetter funktioniert.



Das sieht ja eher nach aufgeweichter Kuhwiese aus, wo es dem Fahrer wurscht war, ob der durch die Fladen pflügt oder nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (15. Oktober 2012)

swift daddy schrieb:


> Tante Edit sagt: sry für das Riesenbild  ^^



Laß dir von der Tante lieber erklären, wie man Bilder verkleinert.


----------



## Rockside (15. Oktober 2012)

Zu der Zeit war's noch angenehm temperiert.

Mittlerweile wurde auch die silberne XT-Kurbel gegen ein schwarze XT ausgetauscht.


----------



## Deleted253406 (18. Oktober 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Meinst du sowas in der Art?



Was ist das denn für eine Satteltasche am rechten Bike?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. Oktober 2012)

Das ist irgendein NoName Produkt (Twinner oder Gwinner oder so ähnlich), hab ich auf der f.re.e beim Stadler oder Radlbauer aus der Krabbelkiste gefischt. Aber sie hat für mich die perfekte Gröpe, passt grad Schlauch, Biketool und Kettenschloss rein. 
Aber wenn man in Österreich unterwegs ist, hat man das Gefühl, dass Großraumsatteltaschen grad mega-hip sind


----------



## GerhardO (22. Oktober 2012)

Was Passendes zum gerade wolkenlosen Himmel in den Bergen:

"Bergauf-Performance" eines Trailfox'  :






Und bergab sowieso!







VGG


----------



## sun909 (22. Oktober 2012)

Hi,
kurze Frage zu einem Speedfox 2013 link dazu... 

Weiß jemand, ob das Lenkerrohr noch "normal" oder schon tapered ist? Habe da ad hoc leider nichts zu gefunden (oder doch altersblind...  )

Würde gerne meine alte Talas da reinsetzen, um im Normalbetrieb ggf. die Front tiefer zu kriegen und in kniffligen Stellen etwas mehr "Luft" zu haben 

Besten Dank
sun909


----------



## SingleLight (22. Oktober 2012)

Vom Bild her, würde ich mal 99%ig auf Standard, sprich 1 1/8 Zoll tippen. Nix dick auf dünn


----------



## on any sunday (22. Oktober 2012)

Wenn deine Talas noch "normal" ist, wäre ein tapertes Steuerrohr auch kein Problem.


----------



## austriacarp (22. Oktober 2012)

Alter Schwede das schaut ja aus wie ein 6 Jahre altes Canyon Bike Steuerrohr ist aber definitiv kein Tapered


----------



## wildhai (25. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Fredl,

das ist sowas von 2007


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildhai (25. Oktober 2012)




----------



## austriacarp (25. Oktober 2012)

wildhai schrieb:


> Hallo Fredl,
> 
> das ist sowas von 2007


Pass gut drauf auf das ist um einiges schöner wie das neue


----------



## mzaskar (27. Oktober 2012)

Mir ist so kalt Brrrrrrr, dann mal gleich ein Bild aus dem Sommer


----------



## Hammerhai (28. Oktober 2012)

Was ist denn das für eine Gabel ?


----------



## 4mate (28. Oktober 2012)

DT Swiss  EXM130


----------



## mzaskar (28. Oktober 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> DT Swiss  EXM130



100 Punkte


----------



## 4mate (28. Oktober 2012)

War einfach - ich hab' ihn dein Fotoalbum bzw. Bikemarkt  geschaut!


----------



## sun909 (29. Oktober 2012)

Sind die Aufkleber bei BMC entfernbar, sprich auf dem Lack oder drunter (Speedfox)?

danke!
sun909


----------



## sun909 (31. Oktober 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Sind die Aufkleber bei BMC entfernbar, sprich auf dem Lack oder drunter (Speedfox)?
> 
> danke!
> sun909



Weiß das niemand?

grüße
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxissmo (31. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

die Aufkleber sind nicht entfernbar, ich glaube sogar dass die aufschriften lackiert sind. Auf jeden Fall spürt man keinerlei erhebungen und du wirst sie nicht wegbekommen... ich habs versucht


----------



## sun909 (31. Oktober 2012)

ok,
danke dir vielmals für die Info.

Neu pulvern ist wohl gegen die Garantiebestimmungen...? Oder?

grüße
sun909


----------



## maxissmo (31. Oktober 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> ok,
> danke dir vielmals für die Info.
> 
> Neu pulvern ist wohl gegen die Garantiebestimmungen...? Oder?
> ...





Keine Ahnung, aber ich denke schon...
vielleicht kann mans folieren, wär interessant


----------



## p3bbels (1. November 2012)

Servus,

werde die tage meinTrailfox 02 aus 2009 verkaufen. Größe M mit Reba Gabel und Inspektion vom BMC Händler vor Verkauf. Bilder und mehr Infos wenn ich Bilder gemacht habe im Bikemarkt. 
Sollte vorab Interesse bestehen bitte per persönliche Mail an mich.
Mein Frau will keine 2 Bikes im Haus haben.


----------



## 4mate (1. November 2012)

Mein Beileid


----------



## austriacarp (1. November 2012)

p3bbels schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> werde die tage meinTrailfox 02 aus 2009 verkaufen. Größe M mit Reba Gabel und Inspektion vom BMC Händler vor Verkauf. Bilder und mehr Infos wenn ich Bilder gemacht habe im Bikemarkt.
> Sollte vorab Interesse bestehen bitte per persönliche Mail an mich.
> Mein Frau will keine 2 Bikes im Haus haben.


Meine will auch keine 4 Bikes im Haus haben ist aber kein Grund eines davon zu verkaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p3bbels (1. November 2012)

Ja habe ich Ihr auch gesagt, Sie ist da aber ganz anderer Meinung. Die Bikes stehen halt auch immer im Haus. Habs nie und werde es nie übers Herz bringen die Bikes in das Gartenhäusschen zu stellen.


----------



## austriacarp (1. November 2012)

Besser 4 im Gartenhäuschen als eines im Haus


----------



## wesone (3. November 2012)

Hallo,

Hätte mal eine Frage an die Supertrail Fahrer unter Euch.

Spiele momentan mit dem Gedanken mir ein BMC Supertrail 02 zu zulegen.

Nun hätte ich zwei Fragen dazu:

Wie Tourentauglich ist das Supertrail in der Standardausstattung, da es ja schon recht schwer.

Zu welcher Größe würdet ihr mir raten. 

Ich habe ein Angebot in M und eines in Gr. S gefunden. Ich selbst bin 173 cm habe eine Schrittlänge von 179 cm und fahre eigentlich sonst Rahmengr.S.

Mein Torque hat z.B. Gr. S und ist von der Geo und Überstandshöhe perfekt.

Gruss


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (3. November 2012)

wesone schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Hätte mal eine Frage an die Supertrail Fahrer unter Euch.
> 
> ...



Wozu brauchst du ein Supertrail wenn du ein Torque hast ?

Nix gegen das Supertrail welches einen Klasse Hinterbau hat 
aber wie du schon richtig erkannt hast ist es auch kein Leichtgewicht !
Meins hatte gut 14,5 - 15kg !


----------



## wesone (3. November 2012)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Wozu brauchst du ein Supertrail wenn du ein Torque hast ?
> 
> Nix gegen das Supertrail welches einen Klasse Hinterbau hat
> aber wie du schon richtig erkannt hast ist es auch kein Leichtgewicht !
> Meins hatte gut 14,5 - 15kg !



Weil das Torque schon etwas älter ist ( Baujahr 2006 ), sackschwer und der Hinterbau auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist.

Das heißt Touren sind mit dem Supertrail eher ne Qual


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (3. November 2012)

wesone schrieb:


> Weil das Torque schon etwas älter ist ( Baujahr 2006 ), sackschwer und der Hinterbau auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist.
> 
> Das heißt Touren sind mit dem Supertrail eher ne Qual



Touren sind mit dem Supertrail nicht unbedingt eine Qual da der geniale VPP-Hinterbau 
sehr Antriebs- und Wippneutral ist jedenfalls wenn man den RP2 bergauf auf die 
Plattformstellung schaltet.

Aber das Gewicht muss hält den Berg hoch gekarrt werden.
Dafür entschädigt das Bike bergab umso mehr.
Das ST war bisher bergab mein geilstes Bike.
Kannst du die 140 oder die 160mm Version des ST bekommen ?


----------



## wesone (3. November 2012)

160 mm Version.

Naja suche halt ein Tourentaugliches Enduro mit dem auch richtig technische Sachen Spaß machen ( heißt sollte wendig und verspielt sein ).

Habe noch nen 180er Bock mit 15 Kilo und Luftfederung, der geht zwar gut Bergab aber ist halt leider nicht so spritzig und wendig wie gewünscht für schwere technische Sachen.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (3. November 2012)

wesone schrieb:


> 160 mm Version.
> 
> Naja suche halt ein Tourentaugliches Enduro mit dem auch richtig technische Sachen Spaß machen ( heißt sollte wendig und verspielt sein ).
> 
> Habe noch nen 180er Bock mit 15 Kilo und Luftfederung, der geht zwar gut Bergab aber ist halt leider nicht so spritzig und wendig wie gewünscht für schwere technische Sachen.



Was soll das ST kosten ???


----------



## cimmerier (4. November 2012)

Servus,

habe ja ein Supertrail ST02, bin 172cm gross und fahre S
Grösser würde ich nicht haben wollen...

Du meintest du suchst was verspieltes und wendiges..
Meiner Meinung nach ist genau das NICHT beim Supertrail zu finden.
Weil mir das etwas gefehlt hat, habe ich jetzt eine Sektor eingebaut (steilerer Lenkwinkel und Gewichtsersparnins). Die Spritzigkeit eines Trailfoxes fehlt trotzdem noch... 
Dafür ist es bergab einfach eine Macht, vermittelt viel Sicherheit und man kanns einfach "laufen" lassen...

Viele Grüße

Stefan

PS: Kannste mal in Nürnberg Probe fahren :-D


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (4. November 2012)

cimmerier schrieb:


> Du meintest du suchst was verspieltes und wendiges..
> Meiner Meinung nach ist genau das NICHT beim Supertrail zu finden.



Also ich fand das ST in Sachen Wendigkeit absolut OK !
Aber das ist ja wie so vieles Geschmacksache und wie du bereits vorgeschlagen hast am besten das Bike mal Live testen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wesone (4. November 2012)

Servus,

Naja was laufruhiges habe ich schon. Meinen 180er Freerider, der liegt bergab wie ein Brett, ist mir aber in richtig technischen Sektionen etwas zu unhandlich. Von daher wird das Supertrail  wohl auch nichts für mich sein.

Bin bei einem Kollegen eine 120er Trailfox gefahren und dieses hat mir in Sachen Wendigkeit schon sehr zugesagt, nur zuwenig Federweg eben.


----------



## Rockside (4. November 2012)

Das aktuelle Trailfox hat aber schon 150 mm.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (4. November 2012)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Das aktuelle Trailfox hat aber schon 150 mm.



Vorne schon aber hinten laut Bike-Bravo nicht wirklich !
Aber was soll's 142mm reichen auch !
Je nach dem was man damit machen will !
Für richtiges Enduro (also nicht nur in Zeitlupe den Berg runter) 
sollten es aber schon ein paar mm mehr sein finde ich !
Apropos "vorne schon" : 
Wenn ich mir überlege das die meisten Fox-Gabeln nur sehr mühselig die 150mm (eher 135-140mm) zur Verfügung stellen.....


----------



## wesone (4. November 2012)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Das aktuelle Trailfox hat aber schon 150 mm.


 
Kostet dafür aber auch mindestens 3x soviel wie ein gebrauchtes Supertrail, und da es das dritte Rad in meinem Fuhrpark wird ist das finanziell einfach zu viel.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (4. November 2012)

wesone schrieb:


> Kostet dafür aber auch mindestens 3x soviel wie ein gebrauchtes Supertrail, und da es das dritte Rad in meinem Fuhrpark wird ist das finanziell einfach zu viel.



Ich denke mal hier entscheidet eindeutig der Preis !!!
Was soll das ST denn kosten ??
Rahmenset oder Komplettrad ???


----------



## wesone (4. November 2012)

Der Federweg ist jetzt eher weinger das Problem 140 mm reichen auch locker, soll wie gesagt hauptsächlich was fürs technische Sachen und Trailsurfen sein.  Zum runterballern habe ich meinen Freerider

Eigentlich war das Specialzied Pitch mein Favorit aber da finde ich leider keines in Größe S immer nur in Gr.M oder größer.


----------



## wesone (4. November 2012)

Könnte zwei Komplettbikes um die 900 Euro inkl. Versand bekommen und ein Frameset für  knappe 450 Euro plus Versand( Also inkl. Gabel und Dämpfer )


----------



## Rockside (4. November 2012)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Vorne schon hinten aber hinten laut Bike-Bravo nicht wirklich !
> Aber was soll's 142mm reichen auch !
> Je nach dem was man damit machen will !
> Für richtiges Enduro (also nicht nur in Zeitlupe den Berg runter)
> ...


Siehste, Du kommst schon selbst drauf. 150 mm sind der maximal mögliche Federweg. Das gleiche Verfahren musst Du dann auch bei allen anderen Bikes und Federgabeln anwenden. 

Gemessen wurde übrigens ein Bike aus 2011. Mittlerweile haben wir 2012, fast 2013.
Was mich erstaunt ist, daß Du den Angaben der 'Bike-Bravo' in diesem Fall vertraust, wo Du doch eigentlich eine so schlechte Meinung darüber hast (Bike-Bravo!).


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (4. November 2012)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Siehste, Du kommst schon selbst drauf. 150 mm sind der maximal mögliche Federweg. Das gleiche Verfahren musst Du dann auch bei allen anderen Bikes und Federgabeln anwenden.
> 
> Gemessen wurde übrigens ein Bike aus 2011. Mittlerweile haben wir 2012, fast 2013.
> Was mich erstaunt ist, daß Du den Angaben der 'Bike-Bravo' in diesem Fall vertraust, wo Du doch eigentlich eine so schlechte Meinung darüber hast (Bike-Bravo!).



Den Angaben der Bike-Bravo vertraue ich wirklich sehr selten aber wenn ich ein 150mm-Bike kaufe 
dann will ich die 150mm auch haben und nicht das Vorjahresmodell mit ner längeren Gabel.
Aber wie gesagt nix gegen BMC die Hinterbauten funzen super !!!
Ich hatte ja selber eins !
War mir leider zu klein sonst hätte ich das ST immer noch soviel ist klar !
Sollen die 2012'er oder 2013'er jetzt mehr FW haben ???
Wäre ja schön !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (4. November 2012)

Ja sicher möchte man auch 150 mm haben. Nur frage ich mich, wieso traust Du in diesem Fall der Bike-Bravo und sonst nicht?

Daneben gibt es immer Unterschiede zwischen Nominal-Wert und Praxis-Wert. Das hast Du ja offenbar selbst schon bei Fox-Gabeln bemerkt.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (4. November 2012)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Ja sicher möchte man auch 150 mm haben. Nur frage ich mich, wieso traust Du in diesem Fall der Bike-Bravo und sonst nicht?
> 
> aneben gibt es immer Unterschiede zwischen Nominal-Wert und Praxis-Wert. Das hast Du ja offenbar selbst schon bei Fox-Gabeln bemerkt.



Warum soll ich denn einem im Labor exakt ermittelten Federweg nicht trauen ????????
Im Herstellerprospekt sind die Federwegsangaben doch meistens nicht korrekt was den Hinterbau angeht !
Und wie gesagt wenn ich es bezahle dann will ich es auch haben !
Im übrigen schreibt die Bike-Bravo doch nur die Fabrikate gut die die meiste Werbung im Heft machen.
Oder willst du mir jetzt etwa erzählen das z.B. der NobbyNic so gut ist wie die immer geschrieben haben !? 
Oder das gleiche mit den Fox-Gabeln !

Nur zur Info : Ich habe die Bike sogar im Abo aber ich glaube meistens nur das was ich selbst getestet habe !
Und irgendwas muss man ja auf dem Klo lesen.
Neeee jetzt Spaß/Ernst beiseite.....als Infoquelle ist die Bike OK vor allem interessieren mich die Reiseberichte !


----------



## austriacarp (4. November 2012)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Oder willst du mir jetzt etwa erzählen das z.B. der NobbyNic so gut ist wie die immer geschrieben haben !?
> Oder das gleiche mit den Fox-Gabeln !


Der Nobby Nic ist ein Allmountain Reifen und in dieser Klasse sicher einer der besten. Ich habe jetzt 2 Jahre lang so einiges durchprobiert die Conti sind als Tubless kaum dicht zu bekommen, die Maxxis haben einen Rollwiederstand das dir das kotzen kommt, beim FA bleiben ständig die Steine im Profil hängen und noch dazu braucht er doppelt so lange wie der NN bis der Matsch aus den Stollen heraußen ist der Muddy Marry und der Hans Dampf haben einen Rollwiederstand der nicht relevant zu den bisschen mehr Grip ist noch dazu hält der NN bei Nässe besser wie der NN deshalb fahre ich jetzt nach 2 Jährigen Testphase wider NN. Auf meinen TF 01 bin ich nur den NN gefahren und hatte nicht annähernd die Probleme wie mit den anderen Schlappen. Zu den Fox Gabeln will ich mich nicht äussern bin ein Magura Fan konnte aber die Talas 36 und die Float schon testen Float ist vom Ansprechverhalten nicht schlecht zur Tals will ich mich nicht äussern


----------



## maxissmo (9. November 2012)

Servus miteinander!

Möcht meine Kurbelgarnitur austauschen... 
Wenn jemand interesse an eine 3x9 SAINT FC-M800 Kurbel in Schwarz hat bitte melden! 
Würd sie gerne gegen eine etwa gleichwertige wenn möglich Schwarze Kurbel Tauschen. Deswegen keine Preisangabe.
Die Saint Kurbel hat bis jetzt keinerlei gebrauchsspuren und ist angeblich eine der Stabilsten überhaupt.. Ausserdem ist eine 3fach Saint Kurbel eine seltenheit, könnte also genau dass sein was jemand sucht.

Bevor die Fragen kommen warum ich sie hergeben will: Obwohl sie mir extrem gut gefällt ist sie doch etwas zu schwer (ca. 1200g) und heftig für mich bzw. meinen einsatzzweck...

Fotos der montierten Kurbel in meinen Fotos!

Bei interesse bitte einfach melden

cheers


----------



## Jochen_DC (20. Dezember 2012)

Frage an euch BMC'ler.

Würde mir an mein Trailfox TF02 2009 (120mm) eine RS Revelation 120-150mm dranmachen. Gehen die 150mm mal abgesehen von der veränderten geometrie noch mit der Stabilität klar oder ist der Hebel hier schon zu groß ?


----------



## wildhai (20. Dezember 2012)

was sagt den BMC dazu?

Ich glaube nicht, dass der Hebel zu groß wird.

Die 150er TFs haben einen kleineren Lenkwinkel als die alten 120er TFs oder?

Also ich würde sagen das geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildhai (20. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Jochen_DC (21. Dezember 2012)

BMC hab ich noch nicht angeschrieben, habe gehofft jemand hat ne 150er gabel im alten trailfox bzw. neuem speedfox.


----------



## the donkey (5. Januar 2013)

Um hier malwieder etwas zu zeigen.
Mein TF jetz in raw gebürstet 




[/URL


----------



## FrankyK (5. Januar 2013)

Hast du das Aluminium mit Klarlack behandelt oder ist es "natur"
Wenn natur hätte ich bedenken dass das Aluminium fleckig wird durch unterschiedliche Oxyd auf der Oberfäche.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## the donkey (5. Januar 2013)

Hi,

ist noch natur
Der Aufbau ist auch nur handfest aufgebaut
Der Hinterbau ist schon etwas dunkler vom Ton her

Ist auch noch nicht sicher was ich mache da ich noch einen weiteren Rahmen im Aufbau habe und einer von Beiden wird veräußert

Gruß

Alex


----------



## wildhai (6. Januar 2013)

warum hast du das gemacht?

hat dir die Originale Farbe nicht gefallen 

oder war der BMC Schriftzug falsch aufgedruckt?


----------



## wildhai (6. Januar 2013)

berndbalu schrieb:


>



1


----------



## the donkey (6. Januar 2013)

Wollt mal was anderes zudem stand /steht eventuell noch Eloxieren im Raum.
Noch nicht sicher


----------



## Ganiscol (6. Januar 2013)

FrankyK schrieb:


> Hast du das Aluminium mit Klarlack behandelt oder ist es "natur"
> Wenn natur hätte ich bedenken dass das Aluminium fleckig wird durch unterschiedliche Oxyd auf der Oberfäche.
> 
> Gruß
> Frank



Das ist normalerweise ja das Ziel. Dieser industrial patina look schlägt alles.  Ich kanns kaum erwarten bis meine Fanes endlich anfängt ein einzigartiges Muster zu entwickeln.  es gibt da in der Raw Bike Gallerie einige wunderschöne Exemplare. Ich meine jetzt aber nicht das polierte (und konservierte) Zeug auf den letzten Seiten.

Bin auch weiterhin am überlegen ob ich meinen Speedfox auch noch blank mache...


----------



## FrankyK (6. Januar 2013)

Ist eine Geschmacksfrage genau so wie die Farbe. 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (7. Januar 2013)

Richtig


----------



## Slow (7. Januar 2013)

the donkey schrieb:


> Um hier malwieder etwas zu zeigen.
> Mein TF jetz in raw gebürstet



Wie viel FW hat denn die schwarze Minute?

Was ist denn eigentlich beim TF03 an Einbaulänge oder FW erlaubt?
Meine 120er Minute könnte hier und da auch einpaar mm mehr haben. 

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Jochen_DC (7. Januar 2013)

also ich hab ja leider erfolglos BMC angeschrieben, echt extrem wie wenig dort auf Emailantworten gelegt wird. Hab jetzt im TF02 von 2009 ne 150er drin. Geometrie ist jetzt tatsächlich wie das aktuelle Trailfox (nahezu) nur eben hinten 'nur' 120mm aber so gefällt mir das Rad deutlich besser wie wenn es so eine Rennfeile wär...


----------



## the donkey (7. Januar 2013)

Die schwarze ist eine Minute MRD Absolut+ 130mm
War mal babyblau, jetzt mattschwarz Absolut Versteller wurde schwarz eloxiert
Mehr FW wollt ich nicht haben dafür hab ich noch ein anderes Bike.


----------



## Jochen_DC (8. Januar 2013)

so mein Bike aktuell von heute mit neuer Gabel. Die 150mm Fork tut dem Rad verdammt gut, wunderbares Fahrverhalten


----------



## Nuc (14. Januar 2013)

Hab den gleichen Rahmen wie du. Vor 3 Wochen habe ich BMC angeschrieben, dass die Flaschenhalterösen sich gelöst haben - keine Reaktion.

Vor 2 Wochen (31.12.2012) hat sich bei einer Tour eine der Schwingenschrauben wärend der Fahrt gelöst. Ich war gerade am anderen Ende einer Talsperre angekommen und konnte die Kurbel mit dem Minitool abmontieren um die Schraube wieder fest zu ziehen. Dabei hat die Schraube etwas gelitten.

BMC will mir ein Set für 69.95 Euro andrehen. In den 90gern hat Magura noch komplette Bremsen versendet, wenn etwas defekt war und nicht mal die alte Bremse verlangt. Der Rahmen ist von der Funktion top aber der Service von BMC ist mangelhaft. Nicht noch mal.

Edit: Habe auch schon überlegt die Recon auf 130 zu traveln. Dann könnte man ein noch softeres Setup fahren.


----------



## Rockside (14. Januar 2013)

Die Sache mit den Schwingenschrauben ist ja wirklich schon ein alter Hut. Die Schrauben sind mit Loctite zu sichern.

Was beinhaltet das Set von BMC?


----------



## Nuc (15. Januar 2013)

Ist wohl ein Schraubenset. Habe die Schraube nachträglich mit blauer Schraubensicherung eingesetzt. Mir geht es ja auch nicht darum das sich was löst (was auch nicht ungefährlich ist), sondern das BMC einem so ein Set andrehen will, obwohl eine Schraube reichen würde, die man als Hersteller durchaus mal versenden kann.


----------



## donadi (15. Januar 2013)

Nuc schrieb:


> Ist wohl ein Schraubenset. Habe die Schraube nachträglich mit blauer Schraubensicherung eingesetzt. Mir geht es ja auch nicht darum das sich was löst (was auch nicht ungefährlich ist), sondern das BMC einem so ein Set andrehen will, obwohl eine Schraube reichen würde, die man als Hersteller durchaus mal versenden kann.



Hast du mir den Kontakt zu BMC mit dem du das ausgemacht hast? Ich habe brennendes Interesse an diesem Schraubenset.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildhai (15. Januar 2013)

wenn alle lager dabei sind würde ich es ok finden,


gibt es eigentlich auch ein Zugverlegungsset (Unterrohr, Oberrohr)

die Schrauben mit den Plastikteilen?


----------



## wildhai (15. Januar 2013)

Ach ja, wie ich an der Zugverlegung herumgeschraubt habe ist Wasser aus dem Tretlagergehäuse gekommen 

Es gibt zwei Bohrungen, aber die sind mit Schrauben für die 3 Züge abgedichtet. Wenn ich jetzt selbst ein Loch bohre verliere ich die Garantie. 





Wasser wie ich es umgedreht habe





Ich habe die Avid Elixir 7 Hupen gegen Shimano SLx Bremsen ausgetauscht.





Die Avids sind günstig zu haben

LG
W


----------



## Nuc (15. Januar 2013)

Bei Meinem Simplon habe ich selber ein 1mm Loch gebohrt. Da passierte nichts. Mein BMC hatte auch schon ein Aquarium da drin. Überlege auch ein Loch zu bohren. Selbst wenn der Rahmen bricht, bei dem Service ist es dann auch wurscht. Theoretisch dürfte ja genau gespeigelt von dem Loch wo der silberne Zug drüber geht ein Loch möglich sein.

Übrigens: Für den Umwerfer habe ich Nokons verbaut und den Liner bis zum Umwerfer gelegt. Oben drauf noch ne Gummiwuzal und das ist dicht. Für ganz Lange


----------



## the donkey (16. Januar 2013)

wildhai schrieb:


> wenn alle lager dabei sind würde ich es ok finden,
> 
> 
> gibt es eigentlich auch ein Zugverlegungsset (Unterrohr, Oberrohr)
> ...



Hast du schonmal geschaut was der Lagerkit kostet?
Die Schrauben sind da etwas billiger


----------



## donadi (17. Januar 2013)

the donkey schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal geschaut was der Lagerkit kostet?
> Die Schrauben sind da etwas billiger



Aber das Kit muss man nicht bei BMC Kaufen - das sind ganz normale Industrielager - irgend wo hier in dem Megathread habe ich die ganzen Infos vergraben, glaube sogar mit Bildern.


----------



## the donkey (17. Januar 2013)

Also an meinem Fox aus 2009 sind das keine normalen Lager 
Die Durchmesser entsprechen dem Standard jedoch hat der Aussenring noch einen Rand dran der als Anschlag dient beim Einbau. Und in den kleinen Lagern hat der Innenring gleich das Gewinde drin!
Bei SKF und anderen Hersteller nichts gefunden nur Enduro Bearings.
Lasse mich aber gern belehren

Satz kostet bei toxoholics stolze 87,90â¬

http://www.toxoholics.de/ENDURO-BEA...strielager/KITS--BMC-Fourstroke-Trailfox.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuc (17. Januar 2013)

An meinem TF02 aus 2009 sind das ganz normale SKF Lager StÃ¼ckpreis < 2â¬/StÃ¼ck.


----------



## donadi (17. Januar 2013)

the donkey schrieb:


> Also an meinem Fox aus 2009 sind das keine normalen Lager
> Die Durchmesser entsprechen dem Standard jedoch hat der Aussenring noch einen Rand dran der als Anschlag dient beim Einbau. Und in den kleinen Lagern hat der Innenring gleich das Gewinde drin!
> Bei SKF und anderen Hersteller nichts gefunden nur Enduro Bearings.
> Lasse mich aber gern belehren
> ...



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=438288&page=45

Post 1107 und folgende..

Bei mir waren da ganz normale drin. Auf dem Bild das ich dort angehängt habe sieht man die eingebauten Lager im lower link eines Fourstroke. Ich konnte den lower und upper link incl. Lagern im Ebay günstig kaufen. Somit habe ich mir einen Vorrat an passenden Lagern verschafft.

Bei dem Toxoholic Link von dir ist noch so ein Mini Werkzeug dabei - wohl zum rausnehmen der Lager. Also wenn deine so eingepresst sind wie meine, dann klappt das nie mit dem Spielzeug.

Du hast wirklich den gleichen Rahmen wie ich?


----------



## the donkey (17. Januar 2013)

Rahmen ist ein anderer. 
Ein Trailfox 120mm aber noch die Variante wo die Züge am Oberrohr verlaufen
Modellwechsel war  denk ich  2009/2010 wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Da ich an meinen die Lager ausgebaut hab bin ich mir sicher das es sich um die gezeigten handelt. Hab sie ja auch gekauft nur nicht bei toxo

Mit dem gezeigten Werkzeug kannst du vielleicht eine Essigurke aus dem Glas holen aber mehr nicht


----------



## maxissmo (17. Januar 2013)

Hier mal mein TF01 jetzt endlich sogut wie Perfekt (für mich) 
RS Reverb kommt noch nächste Woche


----------



## austriacarp (17. Januar 2013)

Nimm dir eine lange Reverb dann kommst du unter den Schwachpunkt des Rahmen.


----------



## maxissmo (17. Januar 2013)

Danke für den Tip, leider zu spät... is schon unterwegs.

Aber der Rahmen ist ein S und min 80% bin ich auf meinem "hometrail" unterwegs und bei dem mach ich mir keine Sorgen, und Drops über einen halben meter kommen bei mir überhaupt kaum vor 

- ich mach mir keine Sorgen

bin schon gespannt auf die Sattelstütze!

gruss


----------



## wildhai (18. Januar 2013)

Danke für die super Informationen zu den Lagern.

Mich würde bitte noch interessieren, wie ihr die Lager herausbekommt bzw. welches Werkzeug ihr dazu verwendet?

Danke


----------



## Radunionist88 (18. Januar 2013)

@maxissmo sehr schickes tf, aber wechsel unbedingt die m800 aus. das ding ist bleischwer. der nachfolger war bereits 200g leichter und ist immernoch ein schwergewicht. schwarze xt kurbeln und alles is ein traum


----------



## maxissmo (18. Januar 2013)

Radunionist88 schrieb:


> @_maxissmo_ sehr schickes tf, aber wechsel unbedingt die m800 aus. das ding ist bleischwer. der nachfolger war bereits 200g leichter und ist immernoch ein schwergewicht. schwarze xt kurbeln und alles is ein traum




Danke! 

Ja ich weiss die Kurbel is irre schwer (1200g) war ein spontankauf für flotte 80 neu und unbenutzt! Waage hatte ich leider keine dabei

Schwarze XT Kurbel find ich gut, obwohl mir was exotischeres fast lieber wär... mal sehn was kommt

Also wenn wer ne m800 dreifach brauchen kann...


----------



## the donkey (18. Januar 2013)

wildhai schrieb:


> Danke für die super Informationen zu den Lagern.
> 
> Mich würde bitte noch interessieren, wie ihr die Lager herausbekommt bzw. welches Werkzeug ihr dazu verwendet?
> 
> Danke



Da ich Zugang zum Werkzeugbau bei und in der Firma habe
konnte ich entsprechendes Werkzeug dort nutzen mußte nichts kaufen oder drehen.

Lager waren alle verklebt und gingen nicht unbedingt leicht raus.
Fön hat geholfen.

Bin mal gespannt wie es aussieht wenn es wieder aufgebaut ist in der anderen Optik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildhai (18. Januar 2013)

toll, dass du das Werkzeug in der Firma verwenden konntest.
und danke für den Tipp mit dem Fön.

Was war denn das für ein Werkzeug?

kommt man an das Lager von beiden Seiten heran, oder nur an einer?

bei beiden seiten offen würde ich es einfach von einer Seite herausschlagen.

Aber wenn das Lager nur von einer Seite zugänglich ist, wie bekommt man es dann heraus?

Hast du die Lager auch eingeklebt? Schraubensicherung mittelfest?


Vielen Dank

W


----------



## the donkey (18. Januar 2013)

Wir haben ein Abziehset das brauchst Du aber nicht wirklich
Geht mit handwerklichem Geschick auch so.
Beim Ausbau darauf achten das Du immer auf den Aussenring des Lagers drückst.
Zur Not gehts auch mit Durschlag aber da sollte man schonmal gemacht haben.
Kommt wie gesagt sehr auf das handwerkliche Geschick an


Hab als erstes die Wippe entfernt und dann den Hinterbau komplett.


Ich hab die Lager noch nicht ganz veklebt, da ich mir noch nicht sicher bin/war ob der Rahmen nun in Raw bleibt oder doch noch eloxiert wird.
Werd sie aber noch einkleben mit blauem oder roten Loctite, kein grünes. Find ich zu heftig


----------



## maxissmo (23. Januar 2013)

Hi

ich hab jetzt meine Reverb gekriegt und frag mich was wohl die beste Möglichkeit ist die leitung am TF 01 von 2009 zu verlegen.

Hat jemand erfahrung/Tips?

gruss


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2013)

Habe meine KS am Unterrohr mitgezogen und beim Umwerfer fixiert hat gut funktioniert


----------



## wildhai (23. Januar 2013)

the donkey schrieb:


> Ich hab die Lager noch nicht ganz veklebt, da ich mir noch nicht sicher bin/war ob der Rahmen nun in Raw bleibt oder doch noch eloxiert wird.
> Werd sie aber noch einkleben mit blauem oder roten Loctite, kein grünes. Find ich zu heftig




Lager werden doch mit Fett eingepresst und nicht geklebt.

War da echt ein Kleber drin? Ich schraube meine erst auf, wenn ich merke, es passt etwas nicht.

Das die Schraube "geklebt" bzw. gesichert wird ist mir wahrscheinlicher, aber das Lager doch nicht.

Außer es ist zu klein zum einpressen, dann passt aber was nicht vielleicht falsche Lager?


----------



## the donkey (23. Januar 2013)

Es ist nicht untypisch das Lager eingeklebt werden.
Kann man machen muß man nicht.


----------



## wildhai (23. Januar 2013)

Hi Fredl,

wieder auf BMC unterwegs?


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2013)

Nein nie wieder ist ein Bild aus den Archiv. War aber ein tolles Bike das TF


----------



## Rockside (24. Januar 2013)

maxissmo schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> ich hab jetzt meine Reverb gekriegt und frag mich was wohl die beste Möglichkeit ist die leitung am TF 01 von 2009 zu verlegen.
> 
> ...


Die einfachste Lösung am TF ist eigentlich die Leitung am Oberrohr unterhalb der Verdickung entlang zu führen. Von oben siehst Du die Leitung dann gar nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxissmo (24. Januar 2013)

hab ich jetzt auch so gemacht. am unterrohrmit den anderen Leitungen hätt ichs gern gemacht weil sogut wie unsichtbar - leider Leitung zu kurz

Oben rum hab ich sie dafür kürzen müssen (2x) und muss luft reingekriegt haben, also entlüftungskit besorgen. brauch ich sowieso...

Weiss jemand ob da auch ein AVID entlüftungskit funktioniert? so eins könnt ich schnell und günstig aufstellen

Gibts ne alternative zur Kabelbinder montage?


----------



## austriacarp (25. Januar 2013)

Bei den Avid Entlüftungskitt ist der Nippel bei der Sattelstütze zu kurz deshalb hat das Entlüftungsset der Reverb längere Gewinde.


----------



## sun909 (25. Januar 2013)

Hi,
habt ihr die Lager raus bekommen, ohne die zu zermacken?

Frage nach, weil ich einen neuen Rahmen gerne vor Gebrauch pulvern lassen möchte und nicht unbedingt direkt einen neuen Lagersatz verbauen will (kosten hierfür? Speedfox)

Der Service von BMC bzgl. E-Mail Antwort lässt sehr zu wünschen übrig. Zwei höfliche Anfragen wurden mit Schweigen beantwortet... 

danke und schönen gruß
sun909


----------



## austriacarp (25. Januar 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> habt ihr die Lager raus bekommen, ohne die zu zermacken?
> 
> Frage nach, weil ich einen neuen Rahmen gerne vor Gebrauch pulvern lassen möchte und nicht unbedingt direkt einen neuen Lagersatz verbauen will (kosten hierfür? Speedfox)
> ...


Warum lässt du einen neuen Rahmen Pulvern? Wenn du die Lager mit einen Heißluftfön erhitzt bringst du sie trotz Kleber raus mußt sie dann nur neu fetten.
lg Fredl


----------



## sun909 (25. Januar 2013)

Hi Fredl,
die Farbe/das Design der Speedfox finde ich dieses Jahr mehr als bescheiden.

Um es freundlich auszudrÃ¼cken, man kÃ¶nnte auch fragen, welcher Praktikant das verbrochen hat??? Na ja, GeschmÃ¤cker sind halt verschieden, aber es sieht in meinen Augen billig aus und weit entfernt von dem schicken Design, das sie vor zwei/drei Jahren hatten.  

Daher schwanke ich noch, ob ich den Rahmen ggf. nicht direkt in Wunschfarbe pulvern soll. Liegt bei ca. 100â¬, das wÃ¤re es mir wert. Wenn aber nochmals 70â¬ fÃ¼r einen neuen Lagersatz drauf kommen, sieht das wieder anders aus 

grÃ¼Ãe
sun909


----------



## austriacarp (25. Januar 2013)

Ich hatte den 2011 er Speedfox 01 für meinen TF01 als ersatz bekommen das Design war nicht so schlecht habe ihn aber verkauft weil ich mit BMC nichts mehr zu tun haben will.Warum willst du unbedingt ein Speedfox wenn es dir nicht gefällt. Für dieses Geld kriegst ja was gleichwertiges was optisch auch passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (25. Januar 2013)

...krieg da % und mag die CH-Marken 

grüße
C.


----------



## austriacarp (25. Januar 2013)

CH Marke made in Taiwan wie alle anderen auch.


----------



## Splash (25. Januar 2013)

Geh halt sterb´n - es gibt halt Leute, die BMC mögen. Rahmen werden halt fast alle in Taiwan gebraten, auch Speci und Giant - sonst musst Du halt Nicolai kaufen, aber darum geht´s in dem Fred grad nicht ...


----------



## austriacarp (25. Januar 2013)

Habe ich irgend etwas anderes geschrieben du Schlaumeier.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (27. Januar 2013)

> Geh halt sterb´n


Super Kommentar....


----------



## Primus27 (7. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen, nach ein paar Änderungen muss ich euch auch mal wieder mit meinem Fuchs belästigen.. Grüße

Edit: schade, funktioniert nicht mit dem Einbetten (auch mit kleiner Variante) - dann eben die unschöne Lösung..


----------



## austriacarp (7. Februar 2013)

Schönes Bike so eines hatte ich auch einmal


----------



## Rockside (7. Februar 2013)

Primus27 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, nach ein paar Änderungen muss ich auch mal wieder mit meinem Fuchs ....



Schönes Bike! Was sind denn die Änderungen?


----------



## Primus27 (7. Februar 2013)

Danke euch! Ich habe den LRS geändert (endlich schwarz) und meine olle Joplin hat jetzt ne Lenkerfernbedienung, was wirklich noch mal einen Unterschied macht in der Bedienung..


----------



## Rockside (7. Februar 2013)

Ich habe noch die Reverb, auch mit Remote. So was ist schon ne sichere Sache, wenn's mal schnell gehen muss mit der Absenkung. Leider ist die Reverb nicht für Standfestigkeit bekannt. Vielleicht wird im Frühjahr mal ne KindShock probiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (7. Februar 2013)

Schönes Bike

Freu mich auch schon bis meins wieder zusammen ist.


----------



## MTB_Tom (8. Februar 2013)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Die einfachste Lösung am TF ist eigentlich die Leitung am Oberrohr unterhalb der Verdickung entlang zu führen. Von oben siehst Du die Leitung dann gar nicht mehr.


 
Auf alle Fälle nicht so verlegen!!


----------



## MTB_Tom (8. Februar 2013)

Kleines Suchspiel...wer findet die Fehler/Unterschiede?
Beides sollen das gleiche 2013 Modell sein...






http://www.bmc-racing.com/de-de/bikes/2013/mountainbike/model/trailfox/tf01/xo.html

Viel Spaß
T.


----------



## Rockside (8. Februar 2013)

Was ist das denn für ein Leitungs-/Zug-Gewürge? Ist das etwa original so?


----------



## MTB_Tom (8. Februar 2013)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Leitungs-/Zug-Gewürge? Ist das etwa original so?


 
Sieht lustig aus, oder?
Ist die "innenverlegte" Leitung der Reverb...
...das gehört so laut Bike Händler!!!


----------



## Rockside (8. Februar 2013)

Ist das ne Stealth-Reverb und wird da die Leitung im Carbon-Rahmen verlegt? Wo kommt die dann wieder raus?

Da finde ich aber die Verlegung am 2012er Carbon Rahmen mit der normalen Reverb besser gelöst.


----------



## MTB_Tom (9. Februar 2013)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Ist das ne Stealth-Reverb und wird da die Leitung im Carbon-Rahmen verlegt? Wo kommt die dann wieder raus?
> 
> Da finde ich aber die Verlegung am 2012er Carbon Rahmen mit der normalen Reverb besser gelöst.


 
Jepp..wird normalerweise auch innen verlegt...macht ja auch Sinn bei der Stealth Stütze

Und ja, wenn man die Verlegung am 2012 TF01 anschaut fragt man sich das sofort....nur der Bikehändler eben nicht!!

Logo wird das jetzt so verbaut wie es gehört...kann ja mal vorher u. nachher Bilder machen?!


----------



## Rockside (9. Februar 2013)

Wo kommt denn bei der verbauten Stealth die Leitung am Rahmen wieder raus? Hat BMC ein Loch unten am Sitzrohr dafür vorgesehen, oder wie ist das?


----------



## MTB_Tom (9. Februar 2013)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Wo kommt denn bei der verbauten Stealth die Leitung am Rahmen wieder raus? Hat BMC ein Loch unten am Sitzrohr dafür vorgesehen, oder wie ist das?


 
Die Leitung verläuft wie die Schaltzüge am Unterrohr unter dem Carbonschutz entlang u. dann vor dem Tretlager in eine Bohrung in den Rahmen hoch zur Sattelstütze...
Der "Superschrauber" hat unten mit oben verwechselt...
Werde das nächste Woche richtig verbauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (10. Februar 2013)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Kleines Suchspiel...wer findet die Fehler/Unterschiede?
> Beides sollen das gleiche 2013 Modell sein...
> 
> 
> ...


 
Findet keiner hier die Unterschiede zw. Ist u. Soll (BMC-Link) des TF01 2013 Modell?
Und was ist Eure Meinung dazu?
Sieht besser aus?
Schlechter?


Danke schon mal für Eure RM.
Tom


----------



## on any sunday (10. Februar 2013)

Die weisse Beschriftung der Laufräder des Originals lenkt etwas von den hässlichen Aufklebern des Rahmens ab. Meinst du das? Das "Design" wäre schon ein Grund, das Teil zurück zu geben.


----------



## Rockside (10. Februar 2013)

@mtb Tom

Sind jetzt die Easton Haven Laufräder gemeint? Welche Laufräder hast Du denn auf Deinem Bike?
Den schwarzen LRS finde ich besser, wenn er das gleiche oder ein besseres Gewicht und vielleicht sogar breitere Felgen hat.


----------



## Wilddieb (10. Februar 2013)

Die Räder sind wohl gleich, nur der Aufkleber ist bei ihm schwarz.

Aber die Bremsen könnt man seltsam finden. Auf der I-Net Seite steht SramXO und auf dem Bild erkennt man die Avid Bressättel. 

Klären tut es sich natürlich wenn man weiss, das die XO auf der Avid Elixier basiert. 

Was MTB-Tom da an Kabeln zugemutet wurde, ist aber echt der Brüller!  Durchaus reklamationsberechtigt, sag ich nur.

Farblich sieht die Kubel auch etwas anders aus, aber beides XO. Das die Katalogoptik und die Realoptik voneinander ein wenig abweichen können, ist eigentlich nichts ungewöhnliches.


----------



## Slow (10. Februar 2013)

Hab mein Trailfox auf Steckachse geupdated.







Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Primus27 (10. Februar 2013)

Sieht sehr schoen aus (unabhaengig von der Steckachse ;-))..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Primus27 (10. Februar 2013)

Uebrigens, falls jemand einen 26" Team Elite Rahmen in M oder L abzugeben hat, bitte bei mir melden.. danke!


----------



## the donkey (10. Februar 2013)

Was wiegt das jetzt?
Hab das gleiche Modell(ist derzeit komplett zerlegt)


----------



## Slow (10. Februar 2013)

Primus27 schrieb:


> Sieht sehr schoen aus (unabhaengig von der Steckachse ;-))..



danke 




			
				the donkey schrieb:
			
		

> Was wiegt das jetzt?



Es wiegt 11,06kg!
Mit Plattformpedale 120g mehr. (-;


----------



## the donkey (10. Februar 2013)

Alles klar danke

Bin mal gespannt wo ich lande

Ist das ein M oder L?


----------



## Slow (10. Februar 2013)

Ist ein M.

Was hast du geplant?
Wie willst du aufbauen? Du hattest doch schon einen ziemlich guten und hochwertigen Aufbau.


----------



## the donkey (10. Februar 2013)

Soll wieder recht hochwertig werden

Hab den Rahmen über den Winter entlackt und gebürstet (gibt noch neue decals)

Dämpfer wird ein DT HVR 200

LRS wird  Arch, CX Ray, Hope

Sattelstütze Thomson

Vorbau Syntace F109

Lenker  Answer Pro Taper Carbon

Bremsen? Hope oder Formula

Schaltung wahrscheinlich 3-fach von Sram

Gabel find ich Manitou sehr gut

Teilweise schon alles vorhanden. 

Zielgewicht ca.11 Kg (nach Möglichkeit drunter)


----------



## Slow (10. Februar 2013)

the donkey schrieb:


> Zielgewicht ca.11 Kg (nach Möglichkeit drunter)



Wenn die restlichen Teilen den aufgelisteten entsprechen, dann denke ich das es klappen wird.

Mit einem DT Dämpfer habe ich auch schon geliebäugelt!
Du musst unbedingt berichten, wie er im TF funktioniert.

Wird bestimmt gut!


----------



## MTB_Tom (11. Februar 2013)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> Die Räder sind wohl gleich, nur der Aufkleber ist bei ihm schwarz.
> 
> Aber die Bremsen könnt man seltsam finden. Auf der I-Net Seite steht SramXO und auf dem Bild erkennt man die Avid Bressättel.
> 
> ...


 
Geschmacksfrage mal dahingestellt,finde es nicht wirklich gut, wenn die Räder in einem anderen Design ausgeliefert werden als im I-net angeboten.

Sram X0= Avid Elixier, da hab ich kein Problem...nur die 2013er Farbwahl missfällt mir>2012 in schwarz ist echt genial!
Denke da will Avid/Sram mit Shimano XTR/XT gleichziehen...

Aber die Reverb Stelth wurde von dem Händler echt vergewaltigt...


----------



## Wilddieb (11. Februar 2013)

Muss dir schon zustimmen, die Abweichungen sind schon recht heftig. Normalerweise sind das eigentlich Details. 
Solche  Sachen kommen daher, wenn die Katalogphotos mit einer älteren  Serie gemacht werden und die Teile dann in einer neuen Serie verändert  wurden. Müssten sie eigentlich anpassen. 

Hmm, die Shimanos gibt  es ja in Silber und Schwarz. Nun gibt es die Sram halt auch in Silber. Sieht schon etwas bescheiden aus. 
Ich bezweifle dass da in irgendeiner Hinsicht von "Gleichziehen" die Rede sein kann.


----------



## MTB_Tom (11. Februar 2013)

Na ich werde sehen wie das der Händler bzw. BMC regelt...werde ja sicher nicht der Einzige sein, der das reklamiert!

Ich finde, wenn man ein MTb Schwarz/Weis aufbaut, sollten auch die Komponenten dazu passen>in meinem Fall 1x in Schwarz bitte!
Wie am 2012 Modell...
Und warum hat Sram/Elixier den Bremszyl. von Carbonverbund auf Alu umgestellt (X0-Variante)?Weis das Jemand hier?
Ansich, hat die X0 Gruppe sehr gut funktioniert u. ich habe die 3fach 2012 Kurbel geliebt...und jetzt 2F..find ich persöhnlich ein Rückschritt.
Wenn BMC schon mit der Masse mit schwimmen will, warum dann nicht gleich den TF in 27,5 anbieten?
Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (11. Februar 2013)

Daß die Bremsen silber sind macht doch nix. Die Scheibe ist auch silber und das war 2012 auch schon so, oder? Und daß diese aufdringliche Beschriftung der Haven-Laufräder weg ist, wäre ich persönlich froh drum.


----------



## wildhai (11. Februar 2013)

ich glaube er meint die Kettenblätter vorne, oder?


----------



## wildhai (11. Februar 2013)

der Boden und der Hintergrund sind auch anders


----------



## Rockside (11. Februar 2013)

Die Kettenblätter sind doch schwarz. Die glänzen offenbar ein bischen im Blitzlicht. Und daß die Kurbel 2-fach ist, war in der Beschreibung schon bekanntgegeben. Wenn's nicht gefällt, könnte er eventuell mit dem Händler was verhandeln.


----------



## Rockside (11. Februar 2013)

Die 2-Fach-Kurbel würde mir auch nicht zusagen, auch wenn's heutzutage groß in Mode ist. Ich bin ein Fan von 3-fach, weil man da einfach die bessere Bandbreite hat, wiegt aber ein bischen mehr. Ansonsten gefällt mir das Bike sehr gut, vorallem auch durch die schwarzen Decals auf den Laufrädern.


----------



## wildhai (11. Februar 2013)

ja schwarz auf schwarz macht sich gut, ich kann das Easton Haven Haven auch in schwarz lesen


----------



## Rockside (11. Februar 2013)

Eben. In Natura sieht das bestimmt auch recht edel aus.


----------



## wildhai (11. Februar 2013)




----------



## Rockside (11. Februar 2013)

Nicht schlecht, geht glatt als Snow-Bike durch.

Auf dem Foto von MTB Tom kannst Du 'Haven' auf den Laufrädern auch lesen. In Natura bestimmt noch besser.

Diese weissen Decals sind imho einfach nur völlig übertrieben poppig, nur tauglich für die Eisdiele.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildhai (12. Februar 2013)

die Kettenblätter sind silber


----------



## MTB_Tom (12. Februar 2013)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Daß die Bremsen silber sind macht doch nix. Die Scheibe ist auch silber und das war 2012 auch schon so, oder? Und daß diese aufdringliche Beschriftung der Haven-Laufräder weg ist, wäre ich persönlich froh drum.


 
Das ist eben Geschmackssache u. mir hat am Anfang die 2012er LR auch nicht gefallen, aber dann fand ich sie klasse.
Jetzt hab ich mich daran gewöhnt u. auf dem Bild im Internet auch für das  2013 für gut befunden>jetzt ist es eben anders .
Viell. gewöhne ich mich daran...

Kurbel ist Carbon mit polliertem Alu;Kettenblätter Silber mit schwarzem Aufsetzgedöns.
  @_wildhai:  D_anke für die konstuktive Kritik!





Gruß
Tom


----------



## Rockside (12. Februar 2013)

Verstehe ich jetzt nicht, warum Du das Bike evtl. weggeben möchtest. Sieht doch klasse aus, so wie's jetzt ist. Nur die 2-fach Kurbel würde ich gegen 3-fach wechseln (ne Kurbel vom Vorjahr?).

Wegen der schwarzen Decals: meine Räder sind auch komplett in schwarz mit nem fast unsichtbaren Mini-Schriftzug drauf. Mir gefällt das so, weil das die Räder mit den schwarzen Reifen massiver aussehen lässt, obwohl sie tatsächlich sehr leicht sind.


----------



## Wilddieb (12. Februar 2013)

Hehe, interessant. Und ich hab mir kürzlich den dritten Kranz abgebaut!  

Ich frage mich immer wer schon 30Gänge braucht? Da reichen zwei Kränze vorne doch locker! Ich komm mit meinem 17kg Bike auch prima mit 18 Gängen zurecht.  
Aber soll jeder fahren mit was er mag.  

Und ich muss auch sagen, ob Kataloggetreu oder nicht, hat das Bike mit schwarzen Decals irgendwie mehr Stil. Mit den aufdringlichen weissen, sieht es mehr nach Poser aus, was es ja nicht ist. 
Aber ist Geschmackssache. Würde das Bike behalten, wenn du unbedingt willst überrede den Händler, dass er die Laufräder gegen einen mit weissen Decals tauscht, dann kannst du auch gleich deine 2Fach Kurbel für eine Dreifach in Zalung geben und dann wirst du "glücklich". ^^


----------



## MTB_Tom (13. Februar 2013)

Danke für die konstruktiven Kritiken u. Anregungen

Gestern ging es ein Schritt weiter in Richtung "Wohlfühlbike"













Keine Ahnung warum die Bilder hier gedreht hochgeladen werden...

Und die Kettenblätter sind Schwarz

Am Fr. werden die Bremsleitungen gekürzt u. schön verlegt.
Und bis Sa. ist das TF01/13 auch fit u. eingestellt wie es sich gehört!

Bin immer noch fassungslos das der "super-Schrauber" die Reverbleitung am Anfang so besch...eiden verlegt hat
..und er meinte noch die Leitung könnte man nicht kürzen sonst funzt die Stütze nicht mehr...

Und viell. gewöhne ich mich an die schwarzen Decals des LRS...

2013 würde ich gern was anderes probieren...vorne Hans Dampf und hinten? Noby Nic?
Die Fat Albert sind schon schwer auf der Straße gerollt... 

Und ob 2F od. 3F werde ich sehen ob das klappt...
das 22er war schon sehr nett am Steilhang...logo geht auch ein 24er...aber nur wie lange?
Man wird sehen..
Und auf der Straße muss das kleine große Blatt eben reichen...

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Jaw (13. Februar 2013)

Hallo Trailfox-Fahrer,

kann mir jemand sagen wieviel Reifenfreiheit man beim Trailfox TF02 2012 hat?
Passt ein Fat Albert/NobbyNic 2.4, 2.35 oder 2.25 *sinnvoll* in den Hinterbau?

Grüße,
Jaw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (13. Februar 2013)

Jaw schrieb:


> Hallo Trailfox-Fahrer,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen wieviel Reifenfreiheit man beim Trailfox TF02 2012 hat?
> Passt ein Fat Albert/NobbyNic 2.4, 2.35 oder 2.25 *sinnvoll* in den Hinterbau?
> ...


 
beim TF01/Modell2011 passt ein 2,35 Nic in die Alu-Schwinge.
beim 2012 mit Carbon wirds eng...2,25 Fat Albert hat aber Luft.

Würde vorne 2,35/hinten 2,25er fahren
Gruß
Tom


----------



## Ganiscol (13. Februar 2013)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Und ob 2F od. 3F werde ich sehen ob das klappt...
> das 22er war schon sehr nett am Steilhang...logo geht auch ein 24er...aber nur wie lange?
> Man wird sehen..
> Und auf der Straße muss das kleine große Blatt eben reichen...



Das grosse dritte Blatt fahre ich an meinem Speedfox (und das ist ja eher ein Tourenbike) auch nur auf der Strasse. Spiele deshalb immer wieder mit dem Gedanken das 42er weg zu machen. 

Habe aus diesem Grund meine Fanes mit 24 und 36er Blatt aufgebaut. Das 24er reicht völlig und das obwohl ich generell gerne mit hoher Trittfrequenz am Berg fahre. Meine Fanes wiegt übrigens auch mindestens 3kg mehr als die BMC Coladose, da wäre m.M.n eher ein 22er angesagt - passt aber einwandfrei.

Ich würde mir da an deiner Stelle keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## MTB_Tom (13. Februar 2013)

Und zum Glück gibt die Kasette mit 36 Zähnen auch ne kurze Übersetzung zusammen..
Aber hab mich ab u. zu auch auf das 22 gefreut...dann aber selten bis 36 hinten.

42er nur Straße-Verbindungswege zum Trail, oder um die Kette richtig zu spannen wenns DH ging.
Aber die 2013 X0 Schaltung spannt schon so recht ordentlich!


----------



## maxissmo (13. Februar 2013)

Ich werf mal schnell ein dass ich für mein auf 10fach Upgrade auf der suche nach Teilen bin: xt785 2fach Kurbel, i-spec Trigger, 786er Schaltwerk

Also falls jemand was rumliegen hat....PN wäre nett!

Sorry für den Off-Topic ausritt!

Weitermachen!

gruss max


----------



## Jaw (13. Februar 2013)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> beim TF01/Modell2011 passt ein 2,35 Nic in die Alu-Schwinge.
> beim 2012 mit Carbon wirds eng...2,25 Fat Albert hat aber Luft.
> 
> Würde vorne 2,35/hinten 2,25er fahren
> ...



Hallo Tom, danke für die Info. Ich glaube dann ist das Trailfox für mich gestorben. Zu viel Geld wenn man schon am Reifen Kompromisse schließen muss.

Grüße, Dominink


----------



## MTB_Tom (13. Februar 2013)

Jaw schrieb:


> Hallo Tom, danke für die Info. Ich glaube dann ist das Trailfox für mich gestorben. Zu viel Geld wenn man schon am Reifen Kompromisse schließen muss.
> 
> Grüße, Dominink


 
Wo wolltes den damit hin?
In den Bikepark?DH Strecke?...geht auch mit dem 2,25er


----------



## Ganiscol (13. Februar 2013)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> 42er nur Straße-Verbindungswege zum Trail, oder um die Kette richtig zu spannen wenns DH ging.
> Aber die 2013 X0 Schaltung spannt schon so recht ordentlich!



Am Speedfox habe ich dafür die Selbstbau-C-Guide aus Gartenschlauch - klappert Abwärts auch auf dem mittleren Blatt nix.


----------



## Rockside (13. Februar 2013)

Ich hab mir für eine maximal mögliche Übersetzungsbandbreite an der 3-fach-Kurbel mit 10-fach hinten (bis 36) das kleine 24er Blatt vorne auch noch gegen ein 22er Blatt ersetzt. Das kann natürlich nur bei echten Extremsteigungen verwendet werden bei einer wenigstens 80er Trittfrequenz. Schön isses, wenn dann so eine Übersetzung zur Verfügung steht.

Für's Gelände das 32er, für Strasse und mal schnellen DH habe ich dann noch das 42er. Warum soll ich mich unnötig limitieren ... um 50 Gramm zu sparen?


----------



## BigVolker (13. Februar 2013)

Tach Leute,
ich habe Fragen zum Teamelite Hardtail.
Bin beim surfen schon öfter mal auf dieses Modelljahr gestoßen:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/931924 hier von User Aison

Kann wer was zur Bauzeit sagen? Was ich bisher ausfindig machen konnte ist, dass es von 2004 - 2006 in dieser Form gefertigt wurde.

Gibt es zwischen den Modellreihen TE03 bis 01 und -jahren gravierende Unterschiede bei den Rahmen? Wie ist die Haltbarkeit der Alu-Carbon-Verbindungen?

Was ist alles aus Carbon - die Sitzstreben und das Sattelrohr?

vielen Dank für Eure Antwort

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Wilddieb (13. Februar 2013)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Ich hab mir für eine maximal mögliche  Übersetzungsbandbreite an der 3-fach-Kurbel mit 10-fach hinten (bis 36)  das kleine 24er Blatt vorne auch noch gegen ein 22er Blatt ersetzt. Das  kann natürlich nur bei echten Extremsteigungen verwendet werden bei  einer wenigstens 80er Trittfrequenz. Schön isses, wenn dann so eine  Übersetzung zur Verfügung steht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, da währ doch mal ne geile Erfindung fällig. 
Wie währs mal mit nem Vario-Kettenblatt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (13. Februar 2013)

Der Wirkungsgrad von Kettenschaltungen ist eben kaum zu übertreffen.


----------



## Jochen_DC (23. Februar 2013)

mein Trailfox hat jetzt nen Endstand von 12,5 kg, das zulegen hat sich aber gelohnt, die 150er Gabel macht aus dem rad erst ein wahres Spaßrad...jetzt sollte mal der Frühling langsam kommen


----------



## SingleLight (24. Februar 2013)

Zwar nicht alles, aber insgesamt sehr Geil!
Die Farbkombi gibt es ja leider nicht mehr, finde ich ziemlich gut.


----------



## MTB_Tom (24. Februar 2013)

...so, bissle "aufgeräumt"


----------



## Jochen_DC (24. Februar 2013)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Zwar nicht alles, aber insgesamt sehr Geil!
> Die Farbkombi gibt es ja leider nicht mehr, finde ich ziemlich gut.



Die Laufräder sind besser wie Ihr Ruf ;-). 

Die Farbkombi hätte mir auch sehr an einem TF01 gefallen. Aber auch die neuen Designs wissen zu gefallen


----------



## MnM95er (26. Februar 2013)

Habs letztes Jahr im Herbst aus meinem Bergamont Tattoo aufgebaut  Sind nicht die edelsten Teile, aber funktioniert... wird dieses Jahr endlich richtig getestet


----------



## SingleLight (26. Februar 2013)

bis auf die Pedale doch top


----------



## MnM95er (26. Februar 2013)

Danke  Mit den Pedalen hast du schon Recht  Das war so ein Teil, wo ich nie wirklich drauf geachtet habe


----------



## Bergziege1 (12. März 2013)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Ich hab mir für eine maximal mögliche Übersetzungsbandbreite an der 3-fach-Kurbel mit 10-fach hinten (bis 36) das kleine 24er Blatt vorne auch noch gegen ein 22er Blatt ersetzt. Das kann natürlich nur bei echten Extremsteigungen verwendet werden bei einer wenigstens 80er Trittfrequenz. Schön isses, wenn dann so eine Übersetzung zur Verfügung steht.
> 
> Für's Gelände das 32er, für Strasse und mal schnellen DH habe ich dann noch das 42er. Warum soll ich mich unnötig limitieren ... um 50 Gramm zu sparen?



[/FONT

hat´s mit dem originalen Shimano Umwerfer geklappt ? - bei mir streift beim 22 er KB da die Kette am Umwerferblech
Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salzstängeli (12. März 2013)

MnM95er schrieb:


> Habs letztes Jahr im Herbst aus meinem Bergamont Tattoo aufgebaut  Sind nicht die edelsten Teile, aber funktioniert... wird dieses Jahr endlich richtig getestet





Ich würde den Lenker etwas nach hinten drehen.


----------



## Rockside (12. März 2013)

Bergziege1 schrieb:


> [/FONT
> 
> hat´s mit dem originalen Shimano Umwerfer geklappt ? - bei mir streift beim 22 er KB da die Kette am Umwerferblech
> Gruss




Mit dem XT-Umwerfer geht das. Allerdings ist die Bandbreite hinten nicht so groß wie üblich, wenn ich auf dem 22er vorne bin. Es gehen nur die 5 größten Ritzel hinten. Dann muss ich auf's mittlere Blatt wechseln.


----------



## MnM95er (12. März 2013)

Salzstängeli schrieb:


> Ich würde den Lenker etwas nach hinten drehen.



Einfach nur aus optischen Gründen oder meinst du, dass sich die Fahreigenschaften verbessern?


----------



## Iond (12. März 2013)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> mein Trailfox hat jetzt nen Endstand von 12,5 kg, das zulegen hat sich aber gelohnt, die 150er Gabel macht aus dem rad erst ein wahres Spaßrad...jetzt sollte mal der Frühling langsam kommen



Hi,

wie fährt sich der 120mm Hinterbau mit der Gabel? Ich habe den gleichen Rahmen in Größe M bei 1,80m und überlege ob ich mir eine Sektor RL dual position coil 150-120 einbaue.
Zur Zeit ist eine 120mm Reba verbaut, manchmal hätte ich jedoch etwas mehr Federweg, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob die Fahreigenschaften durch die Geometrieänderung negativ beeinflusst werden.

Grüße


----------



## Jochen_DC (12. März 2013)

Iond schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie fährt sich der 120mm Hinterbau mit der Gabel? Ich habe den gleichen Rahmen in Größe M bei 1,80m und überlege ob ich mir eine Sektor RL dual position coil 150-120 einbaue.
> Zur Zeit ist eine 120mm Reba verbaut, manchmal hätte ich jedoch etwas mehr Federweg, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob die Fahreigenschaften durch die Geometrieänderung negativ beeinflusst werden.
> ...



bei mir wurde das fahrverhalten positiv beeinflußt. hatte davor ne 120er fox drin die baute zu niedrig. jetzt fährt sich das rad super.


----------



## the donkey (12. März 2013)

Hi,

da ich kurz vor dem Aufbau meines BMC stehe und zwei Gabeln hier hab
140/120 beides Manitou würde mich interessieren in welcher Form hat es sich pos verändert? Nur bergab? Wie sieht es auf der Waldautobahn aus und natürlich auch bergauf?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salzstängeli (12. März 2013)

MnM95er schrieb:


> Einfach nur aus optischen Gründen oder meinst du, dass sich die Fahreigenschaften verbessern?



Wegen den Fahreigenschaften und der Ergonomie.

Mit dem langen Vorbau bist du schon recht frontlastig. Bei dieser Art Bike sollten die Lenkergriffe so um den unteren Steuerrohrbereich sein.
Schau mal hier bei dem Canyon  http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3050

Der Lenker sollte soweit gedreht werden, dass die Griffe von vorne gesehen ca. horizontal stehen.


----------



## Jochen_DC (12. März 2013)

bergab sowieso aber auch auf der geraden. weniger kletterungsfreudig ist es auch nicht geworden. konnte vor paar tagen recht entspannt nen steilen anstieg hochfahren was mich doch verwunderte. mit der 120er gabel hatte man bergab dauernd überschlagsgefühle. meine gabel hat 2 stufen 120 und 150. es spricht für die höhere einbauhöhe dass ich auf 120 nichtmal bergauf schalte. 
müsste jetzt die geo eines tf01 haben.


----------



## MnM95er (13. März 2013)

Salzstängeli schrieb:


> Wegen den Fahreigenschaften und der Ergonomie.
> 
> Mit dem langen Vorbau bist du schon recht frontlastig. Bei dieser Art Bike sollten die Lenkergriffe so um den unteren Steuerrohrbereich sein.
> Schau mal hier bei dem Canyon  http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3050
> ...



Wenn man mal so drüber nachdenkt macht das alles Sinn  War ja vorher ein Cross Country/ Race MTB und jetzt ists ja eher in Richtung All-Mountain mit dem ich in erster Linie Spaß haben will... Hab den Lenker jetzt einfach mal nach Gefühl gedreht und bei der Gelegenheit direkt das zu große Spiel der Lager im Steuerrohr beseitigt  Vielen Dank für den Tipp!


----------



## Salzstängeli (13. März 2013)

MnM95er schrieb:


> Wenn man mal so drüber nachdenkt macht das alles Sinn  War ja vorher ein Cross Country/ Race MTB und jetzt ists ja eher in Richtung All-Mountain mit dem ich in erster Linie Spaß haben will... Hab den Lenker jetzt einfach mal nach Gefühl gedreht und bei der Gelegenheit direkt das zu große Spiel der Lager im Steuerrohr beseitigt  Vielen Dank für den Tipp!



Sehr gern geschehen!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. März 2013)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Mit dem XT-Umwerfer geht das. Allerdings ist die Bandbreite hinten nicht so groß wie üblich, wenn ich auf dem 22er vorne bin. Es gehen nur die 5 größten Ritzel hinten. Dann muss ich auf's mittlere Blatt wechseln.



Also ich hab mit der Kombi überhaupt keine Probleme, kann auch mit dem 22-er Kettenblatt das 36er Ritzel fahren. Allerdings finde ich das nicht mehr sonderlich bequem; irgendwie hab ich da das Gefühl, dass es sich nicht mehr "rund" tritt und auch keine spürbare Erleichterung bringt. Dafür ist es echt super, wie lange man auf dem mittleren Blatt bleiben kann.


----------



## 4mate (14. März 2013)

Zu den größten Ritzeln gehört das 36er. 
Also kann er vom ersten bis zum 5. Gang fahren
und kann nicht den 6. Gang fahren sondern
muss aufs mittlere Blatt wechseln.

Wird gerne verwechselt mit _großen Gängen_, 
die mit den kleinen Ritzeln!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. März 2013)

Stimmt, da hab ich schlampig gelesen.... Na, wer will auch schon seine Kette so schief ziehen. Wie weit das in die Richtung geht, hab ich noch überhaupt nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## 4mate (14. März 2013)

Weil es 'keinen Sinn macht'!






Leider mit Fehler in der zweitletzten Abbildung: Richtig wäre: Vom kleinen Blatt können sie auf die Gänge 1 - 7 schalten


----------



## the donkey (14. März 2013)

@Jochen DC

Welche Einbauhöhe hat Deine Gabel?

Danke


----------



## Rockside (14. März 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Weil es 'keinen Sinn macht'!


Jepp, zuviel Schräglauf macht echt keinen Sinn, da achte ich auch drauf.

Das mit dem 22er Blatt vorne mit 36 hinten bei einer Extrem-Steigung ist im Fall des Falles schon richtig klasse.  
Der Rundlauf hängt vielleicht auch von der Geometrie des Hinterbaus ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Devilz1985 (23. März 2013)

BMC Speedfox SF02
bin bis jetz hoch zufrieden ....  ca 700 Km weg seit Dez 2012


----------



## wildhai (2. April 2013)

Hallo ich bin ein bisschen verunsichert bezüglich der Einbaubreite des Dämpfers im TF 02 2012. 

Hier im Forum findet man 22,20mm.

Meine  Buchsen sind gemessen 21,80mm.






Hat sich die Einbaubreite verändert zu den Vorjahresmodellen?
Hat BMC falsche Buchsen verbaut?
Würde man die 0,4mm Differenz beim Fahren bemerken?
Mein Dämpfer macht nämlich Klackergeräusche beim einfedern.

Ich will Huberbuchsen bestellen, vielleicht sollte ich mir 22,00mm  anfertigen lassen?


----------



## on any sunday (2. April 2013)

Also ich habe bei meinem TF01 2009 22 mm gemessen und auch so bei Huber bestellt, da klappert nichts; 0,2 mm verschwinden beim Anziehen der Schrauben ganz schnell. Wenn du ganz sicher gehen willst, mess halt die Rahmenaufnahmen.


----------



## Jochen_DC (2. April 2013)

the donkey schrieb:


> @Jochen DC
> 
> Welche Einbauhöhe hat Deine Gabel?
> 
> Danke



jetzt erst gelesen : 529 mm


----------



## the donkey (2. April 2013)

Danke das paßt schon
Hab zwischenzeitlich mit dem Wiederaufbau begonnen nach Entlacken usw.
Ist jetzt eine Manitou Minute 140mm geworden.
Hoffe demnächst fertig zu werden


----------



## Slow (3. April 2013)

the donkey schrieb:


> Hoffe demnächst fertig zu werden



Das sieht ja mal richtig gut aus! Bin schon sehr gespannt, wie es am Ende aussieht!

Hier meins für 2013 (11,09kg):


----------



## the donkey (3. April 2013)

Sieht auch klasse aus!
Wie meins vorher 
Was wiegt es?


----------



## Slow (3. April 2013)

the donkey schrieb:


> Sieht auch klasse aus!
> Wie meins vorher
> Was wiegt es?



Danke.
Ja, als ich auch noch die weiße Minute MRD 120mm drin hatte, waren das ja fast Zwillinge. (-;

Wie oben geschrieben wiegt es so, wie es da steht 11,09kg.

Suche noch einen breiten (>680mm) Alulenker unter 250g für leichtes AM.
Hatte kurz mal einen XC-Carbonlenker, war mir nicht ganz geheuer.
Und so ein solider Syntace ist mir dann doch zu kostspielig.


----------



## the donkey (3. April 2013)

Hab ich überlesen mit dem Gewicht.
Bei mir war vorher auch eine Manitou 120mm in weiß drin
und dann noch eine German A 

Die Gabel ist eine Sektor oder Revelation in 130/150mm oder?
LRS?

Hab eben einen Easton in matt schwarz demontiert(am Rad meiner Frau).
Ist ein Haven AM aber halt Carbon.

Bremse wird bei mir eine Formula K24 Carbon bei der Schaltung bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher das mein Budget über den Winter geschrumpft ist.
Wegen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankyK (3. April 2013)

So Antriebslos sieht die Hinerbaukinematik irgendwie selzam aus.
Ansonsten mit dem ALU natur gar nicht so schlecht.

Gruß
Frank





the donkey schrieb:


> Danke das paßt schon
> Hab zwischenzeitlich mit dem Wiederaufbau begonnen nach Entlacken usw.
> Ist jetzt eine Manitou Minute 140mm geworden.
> Hoffe demnächst fertig zu werden


----------



## the donkey (3. April 2013)

Stimmt aber wenns komplett ist funktioniert sie bekanntlich supi


----------



## Slow (3. April 2013)

the donkey schrieb:


> Die Gabel ist eine Sektor oder Revelation in 130/150mm oder?
> LRS?



Jap, ist eine Sektor RL Solo Air 130/150 bei 130mm und mit 15mm Maxle Steckachse.

LRS ist ein Fun Works mit N-light EVO Nabe, Sapim D-light Speichen und FW Universe Felge. 
Fahre seit Jahren den FW LRS-Kram und hatte nie Probleme mit der Haltbarkeit und Steifigkeit.

Die Lackierung vom Ellsworth ist echt der Hammer. 
Sind generell schöne Rahmen, aber ich glaube auch ganz schöne Brocken...


----------



## 4mate (3. April 2013)

Slow: Ein Syntace macht sich doppelt und dreifach bezahlt.
Der steckt Bodenproben unverbogen weg, im Gegensatz zu
normalen, leichten Tourenlenkern, die sofort krumm sind, bleibt 
ein Syntace Vector Downhill bestechend gerade; die Legierung
machts, es ist Luftfahrtaluminium


----------



## the donkey (3. April 2013)

Danke fürs Ellsworth (ist eloxiert)
Darfst raten was es wiegt sowie abgebildet

LRS am BMC ist Hope/CX Ray und Arch Felgen


----------



## Slow (3. April 2013)

the donkey schrieb:


> Danke fürs Ellsworth (ist eloxiert)
> Darfst raten was es wiegt sowie abgebildet
> 
> LRS am BMC ist Hope/CX Ray und Arch Felgen



Hmm, kann den LRS jetzt nicht erkennen, aber ich tippe auf 12,1kg!?

Ich denke das Rad ist sicherlich für den Einsatzzweck leicht, aber der Rahmen bringt doch bestimmt ca. 400g mehr als der BMC auf die Waage?


Ja, das mit dem Syntace stimmt schon. 
Deshalb habe ich das Kapitel auch noch nicht ganz abgeschlossen. (-;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (3. April 2013)

Gut geschätzt sind 12,04 Kg
Hab die Rahmen nicht einzeln gewogen kommt aber denk ich schon hin mit den 400gr.
LRS am Ells ist ein Arch EX, Acros 75/74 und DT Aero


----------



## Slow (3. April 2013)

Also ich muss gestehen, ich bin irgendwie inzwischen die stabilen Carbonrahmen als Gewichtsmesslatte gewöhnt. Aber dann hält sich das Ellsworth ja echt in Grenzen.

Vorallem hast du dann zwei technisch tolle und einzigartige Räder!
Beneidenswert.


----------



## the donkey (3. April 2013)

Ich verwende zwar gern Carbon und hatte auch schon so manches Bike aus Carbon jedoch bin ich für zum Entschluss gekommen, dass es auch aus Titan, Alu oder Stahl schöne, zeitlose und extrem hochwertige Bikes gibt.
Soll keine Kritik am Werkstoff Carbon sein!

Das meine Bikes in gewisser Weise einzigartig sind ist volle Absicht und für mich ein absolutes Kaufkriterium. Ich hatte LV wollte Nicolai. Beides hab ich gelassen oder wieder abgegeben. Andere Marken geschaut ja aber nix für mich weil zu normal

Technisch sind meine Bikes für mich mehr als ausreichend und weit über dem was ich fahrtechnisch ableisten kann.Und ich fahr lieber, wenn auch wenig in der wenigen Zeit die ich hab und will nicht alles zu tote diskutieren oder mein Rad den Berg hoch tragen, was ein absolutes MUSS sein muss, wenn man die ganzen Marketing Filme sieht welche einem in div. Foren permanent serviert werden.

Aber anderes Thema! Jetzt wars aber viel sorry! 
Hat wer Bilder?


----------



## MTB_Tom (9. April 2013)

Damits mal auch bei uns Frühling wird:


----------



## JessiJoerg (9. April 2013)

Hallo!

Ich klinke mich mal gleich mit einer Frage ein, nachdem unsere BMC bereits knapp 200 km auf dem Rahmen haben. 

Wie stelle ich den SCOR LENKER korrekt ein? Muss der Schriftzug von vorne lesbar sein oder von oben?


----------



## maxissmo (9. April 2013)

Hi,

ich kann es natürlich nicht völlig ausschliessen, aber ich hab in vielen Jahren MTB noch keinen Lenker gesehen bei dem die Logos nach oben zeigen sollen! Also Logos nach vorne. 

gruss
max


----------



## Wilddieb (9. April 2013)

Die Grundeinstellung ist normalerweise Logos nach Vorne. Falls es unbequem zum Fahren ist kannst du den Lenker aber beliebig drehen. Eine bestimmte Regel gibt es da nicht, die Beschriftungen dienen da halt als Anhaltspunke.


----------



## MTB_Tom (9. April 2013)

ok...noch eins...


----------



## Bergziege1 (9. April 2013)

Bei 90 Prozent aller Lenker ist´s wohl so- Logo nach vorne.
Ausnahme Scor MK II 
Da Logo nach oben bis ca 45 Grad nach vorne einstellen.


----------



## 4mate (9. April 2013)

Wichtiger als die Lage des Logos ist die ergonomische Einstellung für die Hände

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...axistipp-einstellen-von-lenker-co.35317.2.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergziege1 (9. April 2013)

Naja, Praxistips aus 2002 sind wohl auch nicht mehr ganz up- to- date
(vgl Lenkerbreite=Schulterbreite) und Hörnchen am AM Lenker
Ich selbst kann nur aus meinen eigenen Erfahrungen und meinem eigenen BMC TF 02/2011 mit Scor MK II Lenker urteilen. Und da ist Logo nach vorne ganz klar unergonomisch.


----------



## maxissmo (10. April 2013)

Soda, fertig! erster kleiner probeausritt heute... NICE und shadow plus rules! 











Keine Reifendiskussion bitte, ersatz (RQ+MK) ist bereits vorhanden...

gruss max


----------



## austriacarp (10. April 2013)

maxissmo schrieb:


> Soda, fertig! erster kleiner probeausritt heute... NICE und shadow plus rules!
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1347452
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1347448
> ...


Da gibt es ja eh nichts zu diskutieren das ist ja die optimale Bereifung für dieses Bik RR und NN


----------



## JessiJoerg (10. April 2013)

Danke für die Einstellungstipps.
Mit dem Scor-Logo nach vorne fährt es sich griffiger.


----------



## maxissmo (11. April 2013)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Da gibt es ja eh nichts zu diskutieren das ist ja die optimale Bereifung für dieses Bik RR und NN



Naja, der RR ist in der Tat nie negativ aufgefallen aber der ist bald hinüber. NN hat mir im feuchten einige schrecksekunden beschert, sonst hatte ich damit auch keine Probleme... Ich probier auf jeden fall mal was anderes und werd heuer auf Contis unterwegs sein(sobald mich dass ummontieren freut)

gruss
max


----------



## austriacarp (11. April 2013)

maxissmo schrieb:


> Naja, der RR ist in der Tat nie negativ aufgefallen aber der ist bald hinüber. NN hat mir im feuchten einige schrecksekunden beschert, sonst hatte ich damit auch keine Probleme... Ich probier auf jeden fall mal was anderes und werd heuer auf Contis unterwegs sein(sobald mich dass ummontieren freut)
> 
> gruss
> max


Bin das genau das gleiche TF mit den Nobby Nic gefahren und war zufrieden damit bis auf den borösen Gummi der Risse hatte bevor das Profil zu Ende war. Der Umstieg von NN auf RQ ist aber schon gewaltig das sind ja 200gr pro Reifen. Ich fahre jetzt auf meinen Enduro den MK Protection ist mit den NN zu vergleichen hält aber besser wenn es nass ist.


----------



## the donkey (13. April 2013)

So jetzt kann ich schonmal fahrn


----------



## Freefloh (13. April 2013)

Das ist ja richtig schön geworden.


----------



## gipsy23 (24. April 2013)

hallo miteinander

ich spiele mit dem gedanken mein mein trailfox02 von 2009 hinten auf 140mm umzubauen. würde dazu wie ich hier schon gelesen habe den rocker arm und lower link austauschen müssen. hab gestern meinen händler beauftragt sich deswegen mit bmc in kontakt zu setzen, die antwort war sehr ernüchternd. laut bmc ist das wohl genauso machbar, nur gibt es anscheinend von seitens bmc keine möglichkeit die teile einzeln zu erwerben...klasse. wie zum geier soll ich also dann an die benötigten teile rankommen? nun brauch ich mich hier wohl kaum über den unterirdischen support der schweizer auskotzen, viel mehr hoffe ich dass ihr irgendwelche ideen oder vorschläge habt, die mir helfen mein vorhaben in die tat umzusetzen...
bin gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slow (24. April 2013)

the donkey schrieb:


> So jetzt kann ich schonmal fahrn



Seh' ich ja jetzt erst. 
Sieht richtig gut aus! Gefällt mir sehr gut mit den Anbauteilen, vorallem passt da die Gabelkrone der Minute wie Arsch auf einmal. Schönes spiel der silbrigen Flächen im Zusammenhang mit weiß und schwarz. 
Bitte auch das fertige Bike dann posten!

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Kerosin0815 (28. April 2013)

> nun brauch ich mich hier wohl kaum über den unterirdischen support der schweizer auskotzen



Genau aus diesem Grund habe ich mich von meinem Trailfox schnell wieder getrennt.
Wollte auch die besagten Teile wechseln wg Federwegerhöhung auf 140 mm.
Habs dann aufgegeben.Support war null seitens BMC.
Und dann die unsägliche Sache mit der mangelnden Reifenfreiheit hinten.
Dauernd haben kleine Steinchen die vom Profil mitgenommen wurden an dem Rahmen gekratzt.
Ein BMC kommt für mich wohl nicht mehr in Frage....


----------



## Rockside (28. April 2013)

gipsy23 schrieb:


> hallo miteinander
> 
> ich spiele mit dem gedanken mein mein trailfox02 von 2009 hinten auf 140mm umzubauen. würde dazu wie ich hier schon gelesen habe den rocker arm und lower link austauschen müssen. hab gestern meinen händler beauftragt sich deswegen mit bmc in kontakt zu setzen, die antwort war sehr ernüchternd. laut bmc ist das wohl genauso machbar, nur gibt es anscheinend von seitens bmc keine möglichkeit die teile einzeln zu erwerben...klasse. wie zum geier soll ich also dann an die benötigten teile rankommen? nun brauch ich mich hier wohl kaum über den unterirdischen support der schweizer auskotzen, viel mehr hoffe ich dass ihr irgendwelche ideen oder vorschläge habt, die mir helfen mein vorhaben in die tat umzusetzen...
> bin gespannt


Ist halt die Frage, ob der Rahmen die erhöhten Kräfte einer Fedewegserhöhung verkraften würde. Mehr Federweg bedeutet eben meistens auch eine härtere Gangart und mehr Kräfteeinleitung in den Rahmen. Wenn dann der Rahmen dafür 2009 nicht ausgelegt wurde ...


----------



## gipsy23 (28. April 2013)

ich geh schon davon aus dass der rahmen des gut weg steckt. da ja das TF01 2009 schon 140mm hatte und im wesentlichen, eben bis auf besagte wippe und lower link im wesentlichen vom rahmen her identisch ist...und ab 2010 hatte ja dann alle TF 140mm.
hat den sonst niemand erfahrung damit oder ne idee wer mir da irgendwie weiterhelfen könnte?


----------



## on any sunday (28. April 2013)

Wenn schon der Hersteller nicht helfen will und keine Teile liefert , wer dann? Höchstens einer mit gebrochenen TF01. Ich würde in das BMC keinen Eur mehr investieren.


----------



## Wilddieb (28. April 2013)

Was die Stabilität betrifft würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Ein Rahmen mit weniger Federweg wird tendentiell mehr belastet. Man kann schliesslich auch mit wenig Federweg in hartes Gelände und das muss der Hersteller berücksichtigen. Auch wenn es vieleicht nicht darauf ausgelegt ist, sprechen sich Rahmenbrüche eben sehr schnell herum und ruinieren dern Ruf. Ein Hardteil steckt auch so manchen Einschlag problemlos weg, das geht dann mehr auf die Laufräder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (2. Mai 2013)

endlich kann man unsere BMC's wieder artgerecht bewegen ! Die Winter(Schrauber)Zeit hat sich gelohnt 

Mein Trailfox




und das Supertrail meines Kollegen


----------



## 4mate (2. Mai 2013)

Du bist der Trailfuchs und er der Stylefuchs!


----------



## the donkey (2. Mai 2013)

Klasse Bilder

Ich hab da ein Problem:

Welche Dämpfermaße hat ein BMC Trailfox 2009 mit 120mm

200x51mm oder 200x57mm???

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Deleted22090 (3. Mai 2013)

the donkey schrieb:


> Ich hab da ein Problem:
> 
> Welche Dämpfermaße hat ein BMC Trailfox 2009 mit 120mm
> 
> 200x51mm oder 200x57mm???



Auf Seite 16 steht:



ghia schrieb:


> @chris81
> 
> für das TF02 mit 120mm brauchst du einen 200-55 Dämpfer. Die Buchsen müsste man mal messen. Werd ich mal machen wenn es bis morgen keiner rausfindet.



Im Archiv taucht (D)eine Antwort vom 03.06.2012 auf:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/archive/index.php?t-438288-p-6.html

Da empfiehlst Du 200x57.

Gruß Hatti


----------



## Joe911 (3. Mai 2013)

BMC verwendete bei seinen 120mm FW Trailfoxes die Maße 200x57 (Fox RP2) oder 200x55 (DT Swiss Dämpfer).

Insofern einfach beantwortete Frage...


----------



## the donkey (3. Mai 2013)

Danke!Dann war ich doch richtig dran
War mir nicht mehr ganz sicher was ich da geschrieben hab.

Und merken tue ich mir auch nicht immer alles. Man wird ja auch älter


----------



## cubike (6. Mai 2013)

*RS Reverb Stealth an TF01 2012 nachrüsten*

Hallo miteinander,

hat das schon jemand gemacht? Klappt das? Der Carbonschutz am Unterrohr ist schon voll belegt. 2013er nachrüsten? Kosten? 

Bitte kurze Beschreibung zur Vorgehensweise.

Soweit ich weiß, hatte keines der 2012er Modelle die Stealth, sondern alle die "normale" Reverb.

Danke und Gruß
Cubike


----------



## Rockside (7. Mai 2013)

Wozu willst Du unbedingt eine Reverb Stealth? 
Das geht auch sehr gut mit ner normalen Reverb, wenn Du die Rock Shox verbauen willst. Leitungsverlegung an den 3 Laschen links am Oberrohr.
Bei einer Stealth wirst Du evtl. Probleme mit der Leitungsverlegung haben, weil da die Leitung irgendwo aus dem Rahmen wieder herauskommen muss. Ich wüsste nicht wo...

Eine Alternative wäre auch eine Kind Shock Lev. Da wird der Seilzug bei festem Anschluss unten in der Nähe der Stützenklemme gezogen.


----------



## cubike (7. Mai 2013)

Danke für Deine Antwort!

Die Stealth würde mir halt wegen der geschützten Leitungen gefallen. Das ist eigentlich der einzige Grund. 

Für die Lev bin ich knapp 10kg zu schwer. Das empfohlene Fahrergewicht liegt leider nur bei 90kg. Sonst würde ich die Lev der Reverb auch vorziehen.

Grüße
Cubike


----------



## Rockside (7. Mai 2013)

Da bleibt nur die normale Reverb. Wenn Du die Leitung sauber verlegst, dann gibt's damit auch kein Problem.
Ich nehme mal an, Du willst nicht ernsthaft für die Stealth ein Loch ins Carbon bohren, damit die Leitung wieder aus dem Rahmen geführt werden kann, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubike (7. Mai 2013)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, Du willst nicht ernsthaft für die Stealth ein Loch ins Carbon bohren, damit die Leitung wieder aus dem Rahmen geführt werden kann, oder?


 
Niemals  Und zum Verschließen des Lochs 'nen Kaugummi drauf.


----------



## TheRace (7. Mai 2013)

Mal ne Frage zum TF03 2013.
Der Rahmen hat ja hinten eine 12mm Steckachse.
Was ist denn das Einbaumaß? 142mm?
Haben vielleicht alle Steckachsenmodelle 142mm?
Bei meinem Mavic LRS sind ein Paar Adapter dabei.

Danke schon mal.


----------



## wildhai (7. Mai 2013)

Ja 142mm Einbaubreite hinten mit Shimano Achse (2012)
E-Thru Steckachse SM-AX65-A 12mm 


auch 135mmx12
und  150mm

dann gibt es noch 142+ von Specialized


----------



## the donkey (7. Mai 2013)

Slow schrieb:


> Seh' ich ja jetzt erst.
> Sieht richtig gut aus! Gefällt mir sehr gut mit den Anbauteilen, vorallem passt da die Gabelkrone der Minute wie Arsch auf einmal. Schönes spiel der silbrigen Flächen im Zusammenhang mit weiß und schwarz.
> Bitte auch das fertige Bike dann posten!
> 
> ...



Muß die Fertigstellung noch etwas verschieben.
Bin für 2 Wochen im Urlaub und werde den Rahmen jetzt doch noch beschichten lassen. Hab da was ganz heißes im Kopf wie ich finde.

Somit stehen Gabel(Manitou Minute 140 IT) und Schaltung(XT/SLX 10Fach) zum Verkauf


----------



## BearCycle (7. Mai 2013)

gipsy23 schrieb:
			
		

> ...hat den sonst niemand erfahrung damit oder ne idee wer mir da irgendwie weiterhelfen könnte?



Eventuell wirst du bei diversen Börsen (Bikemarkt, Ebay, Ebay Kleinanzeigen, Quoka, andere Bike Verkaufs-Foren usw.) fündig. 
Defektes TF01/02, Rahmen gebrochen etc.

Besitze selbst ein TF03 (09) und spiele ebenfalls mit dem Gedanken es etwas umzugestalten. Sprich vorne 140/150er Gabel. Kurzer Vorbau, der momentan verbaute ist doch etwas lang (Score Race).
Oder es gegen ein AM einzutauschen das mehr Richtung AM+/Enduro geht (140 - 160) da meine Gangart zunehmend härter wird.

letztendlich kommt es darauf an,  ob jemand ein Trailfox TF03 sucht und ein AM+/Enduro loswerden möchte.


----------



## Ganiscol (8. Mai 2013)

cubike schrieb:


> Für die Lev bin ich knapp 10kg zu schwer. Das empfohlene Fahrergewicht liegt leider nur bei 90kg. Sonst würde ich die Lev der Reverb auch vorziehen.
> 
> Grüße
> Cubike



Es gibt keine Gewichtsbeschränkung für die Lev. Das scheint ein deutsches Händlermärchen zu sein.

Klick


----------



## SingleLight (8. Mai 2013)

Ist ja auch immer seltsam wieso das immer bei vielen Teilen 90kg sein sollen.


----------



## Splash (8. Mai 2013)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Gewichtsbeschränkung für die Lev. Das scheint ein deutsches Händlermärchen zu sein.
> 
> Klick



Hab eben auch mal bei meinem favorite Dealer geschaut und da steht auch keine Gewichtsbeschränkung. Da würde mich ja schon interessieren, wo die Angabe sonst her kommt - evtl wird die Lev dann doch interessant ...


----------



## cubike (8. Mai 2013)

wegen der 90kg-Beschränkung mal kurz recherchiert: 
Brügelm..., bike-disc... oder bike-comp... geben die 90kg an.

hibi.. (vorgenannter Favorite Dealer) schreibt: "empfohlenes Maximalfahrergewicht: keine Angabe des Herstellers".

Auf der Hersteller-Homepage konnte ich auch nichts in Richtung Gewichtsbeschränkung finden.

Gruß
Cubike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joe911 (8. Mai 2013)

Das Thema Gewichtsbeschränkungen scheint mir generell ein sehr deutsches Thema zu sein. Schaut Euch mal in den USA um, dort geht der Durchschnittsbiker in einen Store, kauft sein Rad mit weit weniger Skepsis und hat kein Problem sich auch mit 130kg auf ein Carbon XC-Hardtail zu setzen und die Trails runterzukacheln....


----------



## Ganiscol (8. Mai 2013)

Im Zweifel eben nochmal bei KindShock nachfragen. Das dürfte dann die dritte Nachfrage aus diesem Forum sein.


----------



## Rockside (8. Mai 2013)

Joe911 schrieb:


> Das Thema Gewichtsbeschränkungen scheint mir generell ein sehr deutsches Thema zu sein. Schaut Euch mal in den USA um, dort geht der Durchschnittsbiker in einen Store, kauft sein Rad mit weit weniger Skepsis und hat kein Problem sich auch mit 130kg auf ein Carbon XC-Hardtail zu setzen und die Trails runterzukacheln....


Ein Ami mit 130 Kg hat meiner Einschätzung nach keinen Bock auf Biken. Der sucht eher nach dem nächsten Biggest Extra Super Size Burger.


----------



## BearCycle (11. Mai 2013)

Falls jemand Interesse an einem Trailfox TF03 Größe M hat. Hier geht's lang.


----------



## TheRace (14. Mai 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Steckachse im BMC TF03 2013 verwendet wird?
Ist das richtig ...?
Rock Shox Maxle 12/142 mm?

Wo wäre der Unterschied Maxle / Maxle Lite?

Danke.


----------



## Rockside (15. Mai 2013)

Bei meinem 2012er TF01 wurden vorne und hinten die Shimano Thru Axle verbaut. Hat sich das beim 2013er geändert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (15. Mai 2013)

TrailFox TF03 2013 -> 142x12 Shimano ThruAxle


----------



## TheRace (15. Mai 2013)

Morsche.
Super Danke. Die verwendete Mutter passt auch zum Produktbild.

Mich wundert nun, das BMC selbst sagt, dass eine Maxle verbaut ist.
Davon gibt es 2 Modelle wenn ich das richtig sehe - egal, ich bestelle die Shimano.

Btw ... warum gibt es BMC MTB Produktbilder nur von der rechten Seite ...?


----------



## Rockside (15. Mai 2013)

Was ist denn der Unterschied von Maxle zu Shimano ThruAxle?


----------



## TheRace (20. Mai 2013)

Also laut BMC haben alle TF?? Modell 22,2mm.
Von der ersten Serie bis heute.

Natürlich kann man dieses Maß auch auf 21,??mm drücken.
Besonders einfach geht das unten ... 



wildhai schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin ein bisschen verunsichert bezüglich der Einbaubreite des Dämpfers im TF 02 2012.
> 
> Hier im Forum findet man 22,20mm.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheRace (20. Mai 2013)

Tag, kann mir jemand sagen welcher Steuersatz genau in ein 2013er TF03 rein passt?
BMC verbaut da offensichtlich eine "Eigenmarke".

Es gibt doch sicher eine Alternative?


----------



## wildhai (20. Mai 2013)

ich möchte mich da bitte  anschließen.

Wie sind die Maße bzw. Bezeichnung des Steuersatzes eines TF 2012 02 ALU und TF 2013 03 Alui.

Tappared ist er seit 2011.

Semiintegrated mit Lagerschalen eingepresst

Lager unten: 40mm innen 52mm außen 
MH-P16(D52x7x45°) Innen? Außenwinkel 45/45 60/45 45/60?`

oben 30mmx 41mm Grad? 45
MH-P03(D41x6,5x45°)


----------



## wildhai (20. Mai 2013)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Was ist denn der Unterschied von Maxle zu Shimano ThruAxle?



die Mutter und die Achse unterscheiden sich
Shimano mit Schnellspanner und anderer Mutter als Syntace/Maxel
Naben passen wenn 142x12
135x12
150x12 ...

...

"I believe the hub remains the same for both Syntace and Shimano. The axle and the axles interface with the frame is what is different."

Syntace/Maxel
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=556783


----------



## crazy-to-bike (20. Mai 2013)

Hi,

hätte mal 2 Fragen zum Trailfox TF01 X0 von 2012.

1. Kann man mit den original Easton Haven Felgen noch 2.35er Reifen fahren? Habe an anderer Stelle gehört, dass der Hinterbau für 2.4er zu schmal ist.

2. Welche Erfahrungswerte gibt es bei der Farbvariante weiß auf dem Carbonrahmen? Sprich, wie gut hält der Lack? Bei anderen Herstellern hört man da selbst bei extrem teuren Bikes, dass der Lack wenig gut auf dem Carbon haftet.


----------



## TheRace (22. Mai 2013)

Ich habe auf meinem TF die NN in 2.35 montiert.
Das ist meiner Meinung nach die Grenze.
Dann bleibt dir noch 1cm Luft nach oben für "Sperrgut".


EDIT: Habe gerade noch mal ein Bildchen "geadded"....




crazy-to-bike schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hätte mal 2 Fragen zum Trailfox TF01 X0 von 2012.
> 
> ...


----------



## crazy-to-bike (22. Mai 2013)

TheRace schrieb:


> Ich habe auf meinem TF die NN in 2.35 montiert.
> Das ist meiner Meinung nach die Grenze.
> Dann bleibt dir noch 1cm Luft nach oben für "Sperrgut".



Typischerweise werde ich eher 2.25er fahren, aber gut zu wissen, dass auch die 2.35er noch gehen. Danke für die Info.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildhai (22. Mai 2013)

TheRace schrieb:


> Tag, kann mir jemand sagen welcher Steuersatz genau in ein 2013er TF03 rein passt?
> BMC verbaut da offensichtlich eine "Eigenmarke".
> 
> Es gibt doch sicher eine Alternative?



geht da auch ein angleset tapered?

damit ich wieder auf 66,5 Grad ha komme?


----------



## Splash (24. Mai 2013)

Erste Ausfahrt hat mein Wegfuchs nun auch hinter sich und fühlt sich gut unterm Hintern an


----------



## MTB_Tom (24. Mai 2013)

Was Neues im Stall...



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1384549

Endlich ist es angekommen..jetzt noch mal zerlegen...alles sauebr zusammen u. anpassen u. dann kann es nächste Woche los gehen..soweit das Wetter mitmacht ;-9


----------



## batman11 (24. Mai 2013)

Hallo ich würde gern an meinem Trailfox den Federweg erhöhen auf vorne 180 hinten 160. Hat da schon mal jemand Erfahrungen gemacht. Und ists hinten überhaupt möglich?. Also vorne müsste man ja nur die Gabel wechseln.


----------



## batman11 (24. Mai 2013)

crazy-to-bike schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hätte mal 2 Fragen zum Trailfox TF01 X0 von 2012.
> 
> ...





Bild zeigt dir den Nobbi 2.4 auf Originalfelge Easton


----------



## on any sunday (24. Mai 2013)

batman11 schrieb:


> Hallo ich würde gern an meinem Trailfox den Federweg erhöhen auf vorne 180 hinten 160. Hat da schon mal jemand Erfahrungen gemacht. Und ists hinten überhaupt möglich?. Also vorne müsste man ja nur die Gabel wechseln.



Sorry wenn ich das Baujahr nicht hellsehen kann, aber bei der Gabel von 140 mm auf 180 mm würde ich nicht empfehlen und hinten kannst du dir höchstens von BMC eine neue Wippe konstruieren lassen.


----------



## wildhai (24. Mai 2013)

2012 02 mango oder?


----------



## Kerosin0815 (24. Mai 2013)

Die Reifenfreiheit hinten ist beim Trailfox gelinde gesagt ein Witz...
Ein Bike was 2010 auf den Markt gekommen ist hat so wenig Spielraum bez Breite/Volumen.
Ich hatte ein TF 02.Hinten aufgezogen war ein NN 2.4.Das dauernde schleifen und schaben der Steinchen am Rahmen (untere Strebe) hat micht kirre gemacht.
Das Trailfox ist dann zügig "entsorgt" worden.


----------



## wildhai (24. Mai 2013)

also 180er Gabel könnte zuviel sein.

http://www.socaltrailriders.org/forum/general-discussion/34495-90-degree-head-angle.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-to-bike (24. Mai 2013)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Die Reifenfreiheit hinten ist beim Trailfox gelinde gesagt ein Witz...
> Ein Bike was 2010 auf den Markt gekommen ist hat so wenig Spielraum bez Breite/Volumen.
> Ich hatte ein TF 02.Hinten aufgezogen war ein NN 2.4.Das dauernde schleifen und schaben der Steinchen am Rahmen (untere Strebe) hat micht kirre gemacht.
> Das Trailfox ist dann zügig "entsorgt" worden.



hm, auch wenn ich eher seltener 2.4er aufziehen werde, aber dauerndes Schaben am Carbonhinterbau, wenn der Reifen voll Dreck ist, macht sich bestimmt so gar nicht gut...


----------



## TheRace (25. Mai 2013)

wildhai schrieb:


> ich möchte mich da bitte  anschließen.
> 
> Wie sind die Maße bzw. Bezeichnung des Steuersatzes eines TF 2012 02 ALU und TF 2013 03 Alui.
> 
> ...



Was sind das denn für Masse?
Meine Rahmenlöcher (2013er TF03) für den Steuersatz sind oben 44mm und unten 55,95 mm (oder 56mm).

Kein (!) BMC Fachhändler konnte mir sagen, welcher Steuersatz verbaut ist und ob es Alternativen gibt.
Und so warte ich seit 1,5 Wochen auf ein original BMC Steuersatz.


----------



## MTB_Tom (25. Mai 2013)

wildhai schrieb:


> also 180er Gabel könnte zuviel sein.
> 
> http://www.socaltrailriders.org/forum/general-discussion/34495-90-degree-head-angle.html



Warum aus einem AM ein DH machen?
2,25 auf 2,4=dito
TF=falsches Bike für den Bikepark u. 180mm

TF01/2013 2,35/2,25=reicht dicke


----------



## Splash (26. Mai 2013)

TheRace schrieb:


> Was sind das denn für Masse?
> Meine Rahmenlöcher (2013er TF03) für den Steuersatz sind oben 44mm und unten 55,95 mm (oder 56mm).
> 
> Kein (!) BMC Fachhändler konnte mir sagen, welcher Steuersatz verbaut ist und ob es Alternativen gibt.
> Und so warte ich seit 1,5 Wochen auf ein original BMC Steuersatz.



Das müsste wohl dann wie folgt sein:

Oben: ZS44/28,6
Unten: ZS56/30 oder 40

Eine gute Erläuterung findest Du dazu bei Acros (hier). Von Acros bekommt man auch die Steuersatz Unter- und Oberteile einzeln, so wie man die braucht ...

Genau den Steuersatz habe ich bei mir aber noch nicht ausgebaut, ggf im Winter dann ... . Hast Du den denn raus und kannst mal ein Bild posten?


----------



## wildhai (26. Mai 2013)

Steuersatz TF 02 2012, Lagerschalen sind im Rahmen eingepresst.





außer der Aufschrift auf den Lagern habe ich keine weiteren Bezeichnungen gefunden.


----------



## wildhai (26. Mai 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=624160

bei 56mm "Rahmenloch" unten  sollte es die Version VP-A45AC1 sein.

http://www.vpcomponents.com/newen/product_detail.php?id=200


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheRace (26. Mai 2013)

Sooo!
Gestern kurz vor Ladenschließung kam mein Steuersatz an.
Puh ... Mit Schaltauge 100,- - Hammer!
Die obere Lagerschale könnte irgend ein Standard sein.
Die Untere Schale habe ich noch nirgends gesehen.
Die Gesamthöhe beträgt etwa 17mm, der eingeschlagene Teil 14mm.

Bezeichnung Lager unten: MH-P16 (52 x 7 x 45°)
Bezeichnung Lager oben: MH-P03 (41 x 6.5 x 45°)

Noch 2 Fragen habe ich ...
Wie fest wird das ganze angezogen? Gibt es eine Drehmomentvorgabe?

Bei der Lieferung war noch ein anderer Ring dabei - siehe Pfeil.
Wo kommt der denn rein?


----------



## on any sunday (26. Mai 2013)

Ein Steuersatz wird spielfrei eingestellt, da gibt es keine Drehmomentangaben. Sieht aus, als ob da versehentlich zwei obere Konen beigelegt wurden. Welcher passt? Versuch macht kluch.


----------



## wildhai (26. Mai 2013)

Bei mir ist es der andere obere Konus (ohne roten Pfeil)


----------



## wildhai (26. Mai 2013)

Splash schrieb:


> Das müsste wohl dann wie folgt sein:
> 
> Oben: ZS44/28,6
> Unten: ZS56/30 oder 40
> ...



bitte warum ZS56/30 oder 40

korrekt wäre doch ZS56/40 für eine 1-1/8" - 1,5" tapered Gabel, oder?

oder wird das schlampig mit 30 angegeben und gemeint ist 40?

30 wäre doch eine standard Gabel 1-1/8"





Ich suche noch immer ein AngleSet für eine tapered Gabel

würde das passen?

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p28510_AngleSet-Kit-ZS44-28-6---ZS56-30-Steuersatz-.html

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...atz/AngleSet-Steuersatz-Tapered-Standard.html


----------



## TheRace (26. Mai 2013)

Endlich fertig!
Fehlt nur noch das Wetter.

Ok, ich habe den kleinen Aluring genommen und auch spielfrei angezogen.

Den Kettenstrebenschutz gibt es übrigens aktuell in der Bucht für kleines Geld und macht einen sehr guten Eindruck.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Splash (26. Mai 2013)

wildhai schrieb:


> bitte warum ZS56/30 oder 40
> 
> korrekt wäre doch ZS56/40 für eine 1-1/8" - 1,5" tapered Gabel, oder?
> 
> :



Bei einer Tapered Gabel wäre ZS56/40 korrekt, bei Acros liegen üblicherweise beide Gabelkoni bei, wenn ich mich recht entsinne ...


----------



## Hammerhai (26. Mai 2013)

Dann will ich euch mein Trailfox auch nicht vorenthalten 
Als nächstes kommt auf jeden Fall n kürzerer Vorbau und evtl. ne 2 Fach Kurbel mit Kettenführung.




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1386083
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1386081


----------



## the donkey (26. Mai 2013)

Nice!

Meins bekommt derzeit eine neue Pulverung das mit dem RAW hat mich nicht wirklich überzeugt.


----------



## Hammerhai (26. Mai 2013)

Danke 
Ne XX1 wär auch extrem geil, ist mir aber ehrlich gesagt doch zu teuer, da ich nicht bereit bin fürn Verschleißteil wie die Kassette fast 300 hinzublättern.


----------



## the donkey (27. Mai 2013)

An einer XX1 bin ich auch am überlegen.

Mal sehn bin noch etwas unschlüssig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lariel (1. Juni 2013)

Hallo Leute, 
hab die Frage gerade schon in der Kaufberatung gestellt, und bin hierher verwiesen worden. Es geht um das Trailfox TF02 2012 

http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrraeder/mtb-fullsuspensions/bmc-trailfox-tf02-slxxt-petrol/286534.html

Passen die Rahmenhöhen 42cm bei 1,64cm Körpergröße (Schritthöhe 79) bzw,  49,5 bei 1,87cm (Schritthöhe 88)? Gerade beim zweiten bin ich mir  unsicher, denn BMC gibt auf seiner Website an 49,5 bei Größe  1,80m-1,90m, aber mir kommt das fast ein wenig klein vor. Leider hab ich  noch nichts gefunden, wo ich das Bike in der Nähe testfahren kann,  sonst wäre das natürlich die erste Option.


----------



## crazy-to-bike (1. Juni 2013)

Lariel schrieb:


> Passen die Rahmenhöhen 42cm bei 1,64cm Körpergröße (Schritthöhe 79) bzw,  49,5 bei 1,87cm (Schritthöhe 88)? Gerade beim zweiten bin ich mir  unsicher, denn BMC gibt auf seiner Website an 49,5 bei Größe  1,80m-1,90m, aber mir kommt das fast ein wenig klein vor. Leider hab ich  noch nichts gefunden, wo ich das Bike in der Nähe testfahren kann,  sonst wäre das natürlich die erste Option.


Kann nur für's TF01 sprechen, hat aber imho dieselbe Geometrie.
Hab RH 42 (Größe S) bei 1,70 und SL 81 cm. Das passt (für mich) gut. Hab noch ein paar cm bis zu den Kronjuwelen wenn ich überm Oberrohr stehe 
Das wird dann auch bei SL 79 passen. Und wenn ich das von mir hochrechne, passt imho auch RH 49,5 (+7,5 cm) bei SL 88 (+ 7cm).


----------



## wildhai (1. Juni 2013)

49,5 = Large und passt bei 188 Schrittlänge 87


----------



## 4mate (1. Juni 2013)

crazy-to-bike schrieb:


> Hab RH 42 (Größe S) bei 1,70 und SL 81 cm. Das passt (für mich) gut. Hab noch ein paar cm bis zu den Kronjuwelen wenn ich überm Oberrohr stehe


Hier geht es um jeden Zentimeter. Genau Messen.





			
				La Riel schrieb:
			
		

> 49,5 bei 1,87cm (Schritthöhe 88)? Gerade beim zweiten bin ich mir   unsicher, denn BMC gibt auf seiner Website an 49,5 bei Größe   1,80m-1,90m, aber mir kommt das fast ein wenig klein vor.


Auf der von dir verlinkten Prügelmannseite spuckt der Rahmenrechner Größe
 51 aus, weil du 2 cm über dem Maximum für 48 bist. Er hat recht.
Mit deinen Maßen bist du ein sogenannter Sitzriese mit langem Oberkörper.
Zum Vergleich: Ich habe 86er Schritthöhe bei 178 cm. für mich ist ein
575er bis 590er Oberrohr optimal, das hat die Größe 49,5. Das wäre dir zu
kurz weil du fast 10 cm mehr Oberkörperlänge hast. Diese normalen
Tabellen der Rahmen Rechner berücksichtigen keine Ausnahmen.


----------



## Lariel (2. Juni 2013)

Merci für die Rückmeldungen, momentan tendier ich stark dazu, das Ding zu bestellen. 
 @4mate: Das Oberrohr vom BMC ist laut Hersteller 615 lang, das sollte dann ja bei 1,87 in etwa passen, oder?. Bei der nächstgrößeren Größe sinds schon 640, was mir schon wieder relativ lang erscheint.


----------



## 4mate (2. Juni 2013)

Wie ist denn deine bevorzugte Haltung auf Touren?





 Sind Lenker und Sattel auf gleicher Höhe?


----------



## Joe911 (2. Juni 2013)

@Lariel: Die BMC-Empfehlungen sind wie bereits weiter oben genannt nicht unbedingt richtig - bei mir war mit SL 89cm und 189cm die Größe "L" wunderbar (OR-618mm).

--> Vielleicht für einige von Interesse - verkaufe eine fast neuen Rahmen Trailfox 2009 in "L": siehe Bikemarkt


----------



## wildhai (2. Juni 2013)

ein bisschen Gatsch und nix geht mehr


----------



## TheRace (5. Juni 2013)

Lariel schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> hab die Frage gerade schon in der Kaufberatung gestellt, und bin hierher verwiesen worden. Es geht um das Trailfox TF02 2012
> 
> http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrraeder/mtb-fullsuspensions/bmc-trailfox-tf02-slxxt-petrol/286534.html
> ...



Ich habe bei 179cm Körpergröße und 82cm Schrittlänge Rahmengröße M.
Bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (7. Juni 2013)

Heute vom Beschichten abgeholt


----------



## wildhai (7. Juni 2013)

nice 

und viel besser als das raw vorher.


----------



## the donkey (7. Juni 2013)

Find ich auch
Bin noch sehr unschlüssig mit der Farbe der Gabel.
DT in weiß Standrohre schwarz oder Manitou in schwarz mit polierter Krone?

Bin auf den Dämpfer gespannt. Hab auch noch einen Monarch


----------



## wildhai (7. Juni 2013)

welche Buchsen hast du bei deinem Dämpfer?

Ich habe die Huber Buchsen und die sind einfach super.

Sehr feines Ansprechverhalten.


----------



## the donkey (7. Juni 2013)

Buchsen sind noch Serie
Huber kommen aber rein wenn ich sicher bin welcher Dämpfer drin bleibt


----------



## Splash (7. Juni 2013)

@the donkey: Sehr Chic! Rot Glasur? Wie haltbar ist das denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (7. Juni 2013)

Nein!Nennt sich Dormant fire red. Lasur war die andere Variante sah auch auf dem Muster nicht sehr anders aus.
Der Unterschied ergab sich dann im Tageslicht. Das fire red ist sehr vielseitig in den Farben. Eine sehr schöne Farbe wie ich finde
Über Haltbarkeit kann ich noch nix sagen macht aber einen Top Eindruck


----------



## the donkey (8. Juni 2013)

So jetzt is es fahrfertig
Aber Gabel wird ich noch tauschen.
Der Dämpfer macht einen super Eindruck


----------



## Sephiroth0 (8. Juni 2013)

Hi

Ich habe mir letze Woche auch ein BMC gekauft:






Jetzt muss nur noch ein längerer Vorbau her (macht mein Händler kostenlos) und die PD-M785 Pedale sind auch schon bestellt. Dann ist es perfekt für mich.


----------



## Jochen_DC (9. Juni 2013)

endlich ne Teleskopstütze, jetzt bin ich absolut 100% glücklich mit dem Radl


----------



## m.rr (9. Juni 2013)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> endlich ne Teleskopstütze, jetzt bin ich absolut 100% glücklich mit dem Radl



wow, schön!!!


----------



## pete35 (11. Juni 2013)

Similaun ...


----------



## the donkey (14. Juni 2013)




----------



## Blade764 (17. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

Vielleicht kann mir heir jemand helfen, bei meinem Trailfox TF Bj 2009 ist ein Hydrocoil ( Gewindeeinsatz) in der Hintern defekt. Kennt jemand die Masse von dem Ding? Hab noch nirgends einen passenden gefunden.

vielen Dank


----------



## crazy-to-bike (17. Juni 2013)

Blade764 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand die Masse von dem Ding?


nein, hatte es noch nicht auf der Waage 
Masse = umgangssprachlich Gewicht
Maße = Abmessungen


----------



## Sephiroth0 (17. Juni 2013)

crazy-to-bike schrieb:


> nein, hatte es noch nicht auf der Waage
> Masse = umgangssprachlich Gewicht
> Maße = Abmessungen



Dies gilt für Deutschland, nicht die Schweiz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blade764 (18. Juni 2013)

crazy-to-bike schrieb:


> nein, hatte es noch nicht auf der Waage
> Masse = umgangssprachlich Gewicht
> Maße = Abmessungen


 
Endschuldigung meine natürlich die Maße


----------



## crazy-to-bike (18. Juni 2013)

Sephiroth0 schrieb:


> Dies gilt für Deutschland, nicht die Schweiz.



Tja, dann haben wir jetzt ein Henne-Ei-Problem:
1. Wir sprechen über ein schweizer Produkt
2. Wir befinden uns in einem Forum, das von Deutschland aus betrieben wird.


----------



## Sephiroth0 (18. Juni 2013)

crazy-to-bike schrieb:


> Tja, dann haben wir jetzt ein Henne-Ei-Problem:
> 1. Wir sprechen über ein schweizer Produkt
> 2. Wir befinden uns in einem Forum, das von Deutschland aus betrieben wird.



Du sagst es! 

Ich wollte nur Dein Verständnis für die hier teilnehmenden Schweizer (wie z.B. mich) wecken.


----------



## Ganiscol (18. Juni 2013)

Solltest noch dazu sagen, dass wir kein ß auf der Tastatur haben.


----------



## Sephiroth0 (18. Juni 2013)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Solltest noch dazu sagen, dass wir kein ß auf der Tastatur haben.



Wollte ich zuerst, aber ich war dann doch zu faul nach dem Sonderzeichen zu suchen (da es ja nicht auf der CH Tastatur zu finden ist).


----------



## wildhai (18. Juni 2013)

und wie sind jetzt die Abmessungen des Hydrocoil ( Gewindeeinsatz)?




von 2009 ?


----------



## SkarimWintersun (1. Juli 2013)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier im Forum.

Ich besitze ein BMC Supertrail aus dem Jahre 2008 mit 140mm Federweg.

Leider hat sich meine Wippe verabschiedet weis zufällig wer wo man die falls noch lagernd nachkaufen kann oder eine 160mm Wippe  vom 2010er Model ist vom Alter her warscheinlich leichter zu finden. (bikester und Parter haben leider nichts)

Ich habe geSuFut und gegoogelt wie ein Irrer aber leider nichts gefunden vielleicht hat von euch wer einen Tipp oder sogar noch eine Wippe rumliegen.

Falls sich eine Wippe nicht finden sollte wäre/bin ich auf der suche nach einem Gebrauchten Rahmen ca 400 mit 140-160mm Federweg und ca. 600cm OR bin für Empfehlungen offen (Meine Geometrie XD 183cm/86cmSL)

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## crazy-to-bike (1. Juli 2013)

SkarimWintersun schrieb:


> Leider hat sich meine Wippe verabschiedet


 Die Wippe 
Also wer rechnet denn mit so was...

Leider kann ich dir nicht helfen. Hast du schon mal direkt bei einem BMC Händler gefragt? Der könnte mal bei BMC anfragen, denn eigentlich hat BMC eine ganz brauchbare Ersatzzeilversorgung.


----------



## SkarimWintersun (1. Juli 2013)

crazy-to-bike schrieb:


> Die Wippe
> Also wer rechnet denn mit so was...
> 
> Leider kann ich dir nicht helfen. Hast du schon mal direkt bei einem BMC Händler gefragt? Der könnte mal bei BMC anfragen, denn eigentlich hat BMC eine ganz brauchbare Ersatzzeilversorgung.



Jup hab vor ein paar Tagen gefragt und habe vor 2 std. eine Antwort bekommen.

Ich soll bei einem BMC Vertragshändler nachfragen die haben angeblich sowas lagernd habe mal Einigen eine Mail geschrieben.

Die Wippe oder Schwinge wie auch immer man die jetzt richtig nennt, hatte mal einen Schlag abbekommen oder besser gesagt ein anderer Biker der meinen Weg kreuzte und mich Rammte! 
Die Wippe hatte nur einige Kratzer war aber nicht verbogen und hatte auch sonst keine "sichtbaren" Beschädigungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blindrabbit (1. Juli 2013)




----------



## MnM95er (2. Juli 2013)

Jetzt ist es fast perfekt für mich  ... (nicht auf die Pedalen achten) 





noch was anderes: Wenn ich kräftig reintrete kracht nach kurzer Zeit ,in der 3 Uhr Stellung der Kurbel (beidseitig), irgendwas in dem Bereich der Kurbel... gefühlt ist es was an der Pedale. Aber kann da was an beiden Pedalen sein? Ich habe zwar beide vor ein paar Monaten ausgebaut, aber eigentlich auch wieder mit etwas Fett kräftig angezogen. Kurbel habe ich schon komplett demontiert, alles gefettet, Tretlager laufen wunderbar und wieder zusammengeschraubt. An der Sattelstütze liegt es nicht... Kettenblattschrauben habe ich auch schon nachgezogen.


----------



## crazy-to-bike (2. Juli 2013)

MnM95er schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es fast perfekt für mich  ... (nicht auf die Pedalen achten)
> 
> <a href="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1413186" title="20130630 144812"><img src="http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f/a7/t4/a7t4qrcwzmm3/thumb_20130630_144812.jpg?0" class="fotoalbumLikeable" data-photo-id="1413186" /></a>


also irgendwas stimmt mit deinem Link nicht 
Edit: ah, jetzt...

Aber auch meines ist (erst mal quasi von der Stange) für mich schon nahe an perfekt 
http://www.crazy-to-bike.de/fotos-und-cartoons/bikes/steffens-bikes/bmc-trailfox-tf01.html


----------



## SkarimWintersun (2. Juli 2013)

Nette Bikes


----------



## Rockside (2. Juli 2013)

MnM95er schrieb:


> noch was anderes: Wenn ich kräftig reintrete kracht nach kurzer Zeit ,in der 3 Uhr Stellung der Kurbel (beidseitig), irgendwas in dem Bereich der Kurbel... gefühlt ist es was an der Pedale. Aber kann da was an beiden Pedalen sein? Ich habe zwar beide vor ein paar Monaten ausgebaut, aber eigentlich auch wieder mit etwas Fett kräftig angezogen. Kurbel habe ich schon komplett demontiert, alles gefettet, Tretlager laufen wunderbar und wieder zusammengeschraubt. An der Sattelstütze liegt es nicht... Kettenblattschrauben habe ich auch schon nachgezogen.



Am besten schrittweise vorgehen. Um die Pedale auszuschliessen, mal irgendwelche andere montieren und probieren.


----------



## blindrabbit (2. Juli 2013)

Zieh mal die Lagerschrauben der unteren Umlenkung nach. das haben die Füchse manchmal. Bei drei Uhr hast Du am meisten Kraft auf der Kette, deshalb knackt es beidseitig genau dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## legout (3. Juli 2013)

Vermutlich der falsche Fred fÃ¼r die Frage, aber ich frag doch mal 

Trailfox TF02 2012 SLX/XT fÃ¼r 1499â¬. Empfehlenswert? 

mfg
legout


----------



## MnM95er (3. Juli 2013)

Auf jeden Fall!


----------



## legout (3. Juli 2013)

Größe 187cm
Schritt 87cm

Welche Größe wäre wohl passend?


----------



## Kerosin0815 (3. Juli 2013)

> Trailfox TF02 2012 SLX/XT fÃ¼r 1499â¬



Wo ?


----------



## legout (3. Juli 2013)

Verrate ich erst, wenn ich eines habe . Ansonsten ist es das Letzte das du mir wegschnappst . Habe da aber niemanden mehr erreicht. Weiß also garnicht, ob die in meiner Größe (welche benötige ich bei 87 cm Schrittlänge? M oder L?) noch eines haben.

Fahre da morgen mal hin.
 @Kerosin0815
Von der Pfalz wären es zumindest ein paar Kilometer bis in die Oberpfalz


----------



## Kerosin0815 (3. Juli 2013)

Ich hatte ein Trailfox TF 02 Modell 2009 und habe bei 86 cm Schrittlänge M gefahren.Im nachhinein würde ich ein L nehmen.
Ich bevorzuge lieber lange Oberrohre mit kurzen Vorbauten.


----------



## legout (3. Juli 2013)

Ok. Danke. Laut dem Flyer auf ihrer HP haben sie das Bike noch in M und L. Hab denen mal eine EMail geschrieben. Wenn die das Bike noch passend haben, hol ich mir das morgen.

mfg
legout


----------



## makkuupussi (3. Juli 2013)

Ich habe ein 2011er TF02 in L. Fahre es mit einem 80 mm Vorbau und bin damit seeeehr glücklich. Ein M Rahmen wäre mir erheblich zu kurz, in sehr engen Kehren kollidiert jetzt schon das Knie mit dem Lenker. Bin 185 cm, Schrittlänge 86 cm.

Uli


----------



## legout (3. Juli 2013)

Gut. Dann hoffen wir, dass ich noch eines in L bekomme. Und hoffentlich in mango


----------



## Bergziege1 (3. Juli 2013)

Hi,
Füchse in der Größe L sind aber leicht bruchgefährdet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (3. Juli 2013)

Bergziege1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Füchse in der Größe L sind aber leicht bruchgefährdet



Wie kommst Du darauf?


----------



## the donkey (3. Juli 2013)

Und in XL brechen sie schon, wenn man versucht sich darauf zu setzen!
Also am besten XS kaufen, damit geht's dann richtig ab


----------



## makkuupussi (3. Juli 2013)

Würde mich auch interessieren. Bis jetzt hat der Rahmen alles brav und klaglos mitgemacht. Die Anbauteile waren da schon etwas anfälliger.

Uli, 100 kg, Grobmotoriker


----------



## legout (3. Juli 2013)

makkuupussi schrieb:


> Uli, 100 kg, Grobmotoriker



Dann muss ich mir ja keine Sorgen machen 

Legout, 99,9 kg, Feinmechaniker


----------



## Bergziege1 (3. Juli 2013)

eigene Erfahrungen von anderen. War TF 02/2011 in L. 
Bruch Mitte Sitzrohr unterhalb Schweissnaht. Ganz rum.
Aber wenigstens war BMC recht kulant - neuer aktueller 2013er Rahmen incl. Umbau gabs!
TF 03 halt.


----------



## legout (3. Juli 2013)

Na wenn das so ist, dann darf mein Rahmen einmal im Jahr (immer am Ende der Saison) brechen! 

Natürlich nur so, dass mir dabei nichts passiert...


----------



## TStone (4. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
ich bin relativ neu hier im Forum und fahre seit neustem ein Trailfox 03 (Bj. 2009) mit 120mm Federweg hinten und einem RP2 Dämpfer. Im Moment habe ich meine 120 Reba Gabel eingebaut. Nun könnte ich extrem günstig eine 150/120er Revelation RLT Ti Gabel bekommen. Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit dieser Dämpfer/Gabel-Kombination? Wie wirkt sich das auf die Geometrie, bzw. Fahrverhalten aus? 
Und nun eine ganz blöde Frage, hat das Trailfox einen integrierten oder semiintegrierten Steuersatz? Ich habe da den Unterschied noch nicht ganz verstanden!
Im Vorab schon einmal vielen Dank!
Thomas


----------



## Slow (4. Juli 2013)

Das ist ein semi-integrierter Steuersatz. Voll-integriert ist im Prinzip ähnlich, aber da sitzen die Lager nicht mehr in Schalen sondern direkt im Rahmen.

Habe in meinem TF03 im Moment eine Rock Shox Sektor RL (ist ja eine abgespeckte Revelation) mit 130mm FW drin und RP2 Dämpfer. Ich finde die Kombi vom Federverhalten passend, da beide ähnliche Federverhalten aufweisen. Aber ich denke auch die Sektor mit 130mm ist für die Geo das Maximum.

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Ganiscol (4. Juli 2013)

Bergziege1 schrieb:


> eigene Erfahrungen von anderen. War TF 02/2011 in L.
> Bruch Mitte Sitzrohr unterhalb Schweissnaht. Ganz rum.
> Aber wenigstens war BMC recht kulant - neuer aktueller 2013er Rahmen incl. Umbau gabs!
> TF 03 halt.



Statistisch gesehen natürlich völlig wertlose Aussage.  

Du wirst hier deutlich mehr Leute finden, die dir bescheingen das ihre L und XL Rahmen eben nicht gebrochen sind. Und nu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## legout (4. Juli 2013)

War ja auch fast zu erwarten. Leider in meiner Größe ausverkauft...

http://radsport2000.de/radsport/angebote

Vielleicht hat ja sonstwer mehr Glück...


----------



## MnM95er (4. Juli 2013)

blindrabbit schrieb:


> Zieh mal die Lagerschrauben der unteren Umlenkung nach. das haben die Füchse manchmal. Bei drei Uhr hast Du am meisten Kraft auf der Kette, deshalb knackt es beidseitig genau dann.



Junge, du bist der Chef! Danke Mann, es war tatsächlich so... eine Schraube, an die man nur rankommt, wenn man die Kurbel demontiert war so locker, dass ich sie mit der Hand hätte rausdrehen können  Jetzt ist endlich wieder Ruhe!


----------



## blindrabbit (4. Juli 2013)

Freut mich wenn ich helfen konnte. Bei mir war es genau die gleiche position die sich auch schon dreimal gelöst hat. also besser gelegentlich mal prüfen. Ist blöd wenn die am Kettenblatt klemmt... ehrlich!

 @TStone: wenn wirklich extrem günstig, dann kannste das machen. Im Zweifel mit 120 mm fahren und warten was kommt. Aber überleg was Du damit machen willst. Mit der 150er bekommst Du nen flacheren lenkwinkel wie ihn auch die späteren Füchse per rahmengeometrie bekommen haben. Das bringt Stabilität bei hohen geschwindigkeiten und allgemein vorteile bergab. Nachteil daran: der Sitzwinkel wird flacher und das Cockpit kommt deutlich höher. 3cm sind eine Welt. Du wirst dann einen niedrigeren Lenker oder Vorbau haben wollen. Ausserdem ist das bike bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten schwieriger zu lenken weil weniger agil. Fühlt sich erstmal komisch an. Bekämpfen lässt sich das mit nem kürzeren vorbau. Zudem büßt Du den Vorteil des steilen Sitzwinkels ein wenig ein. Kannst Du aber mit der Sattelposition etwas nachstellen. Wenn Du nicht viel ein schwierigem Gelände bergab fährst, lohnt sich das nicht wirklich. es verändert das bike schon merklich.
Ich selbst habe vor kurzem in mein 09er TF1 von 140mm Talas auf 160mm Talas (sind ca 3cm mehr Einbaulänge, also ganz ähnlich) umgerüstet weil ich eben viel downhill fahre. mit den o.g. Änderungen passt das für mich auch gut.


----------



## TStone (5. Juli 2013)

Hallo blindrabbit und Slow,
erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten. 
Die Revelation ist 1 Jahr alt und wäre Feundschafspreis und steht sehr gut da. Fahre im Moment einen 50er Truvativ Holzfeller Vorbau und einen Reverse XXL Fli-Bar 1,5" also ziemlich flach, von dem her schon einmal gute Vorraussetzungen. Fahre hier bei uns auf der Alb und auch Trails. Das mit Sitz- und Lenkwinkel habe ich mir auch schon überlegt und dachte mir dann im "Normalbetrieb" die Gabel zu taveln auf 120-130mm und bergab die vollen 150mm zu nutzen. Wobei man dann im Alltag vermutlich irgendwann zu bequem wird um dies immer zu tun, wahrscheinlich dann nur noch bei steileren bergauf Strecken. Werde die Revelation mal kaufen und testen wie ich damit klar komme. Melde mich dann wieder.


----------



## wildhai (5. Juli 2013)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Statistisch gesehen natürlich völlig wertlose Aussage.
> 
> Du wirst hier deutlich mehr Leute finden, die dir bescheingen das ihre L und XL Rahmen eben nicht gebrochen sind. Und nu?



hoffentlich gibt es mehr Rahmen die nicht gebrochen sind.

Mein Mango L 2012 ist auch an der Oberrohrunterseite in der Nähe des Sattelrohres gebrochen, ca 2000km. 





Mir wurde gesagt beim Schweißnaht wegfräsen wurde zuviel weggefräst. (ob bei allen oder einer bestimmten Serie habe ich dann leider nicht mehr gefragt).

Ich habe auch den weißen 2013er Rahmen bekommen.
(leider etwas andere Geometrie und die fade, schmutzanfällige weiße Lackierung)

Ich finde das Trailfox ein wirklich tolles Bike.
Leider gibt es auch viele Probleme damit, aber wenn es fährt ist es ein Hammer.


----------



## Ganiscol (5. Juli 2013)

wildhai schrieb:


> hoffentlich gibt es mehr Rahmen die nicht gebrochen sind.



Davon darfst ausgehen, andernfalls wäre ja nicht nur dieses Forum voll von solchen Bildern. 

Ich habe ja selber einen 2012 Speedfox (in XL) der deutlich weniger robust als der Trailfox ist - Tourenbike mit passabler Trailkapazität halt. Den prügel ich gelegentlich mal auf denselben Trails wie mein gut 3.5kg schwereres Enduro.  Will aber partout nicht kaputt gehen.  Die BMC Bikes sind für ihr Gewicht schon sehr robust will ich meinen.

Produktionsfehler an einer Charge kanns immer geben, aber an einen Serienfehler gar für das ganze Jahr oder das Modell im allgemeinen will ich beim Trailfox nicht glauben - sonst wär hier ja alles voll davon. Und selbst das wäre bei der Masse an verkauften Bikes noch kein handfester Beweis. Da müsste schon ein genereller Rückruf vorhanden sein.

Das da an deinem und anderen Rahmen seitens BMC Mist gebaut wurde, erkennt man aber schon an dem kulanten Austausch. Ist ja nicht unbedingt typisch für BMC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildhai (5. Juli 2013)

So kulant war der Austausch auch nicht, ich habe schon Druck machen müssen.

Vor allem dem Händler habe ich,wegen des miesen Service von BMC, erklärt, dass für die Gewährleistung der Händler mein Vertragspartner ist und wenn er nicht in einer angemessen Frist Ersatz leisten kann, ich auf Wandlung bestehen werde.

Es hat dann doch immerhin 16 Tage gedauert bis ich den Ersatzrahmen hatte.


----------



## wildhai (5. Juli 2013)

wollen wir hoffen, dass es nicht ein Serienfehler ist.

Aber wer schaut schon auf die Unterseite des Oberrohres um einen Haarriß zu finden?

Ich habe beim meinem ein Knacken gehört und habe dann den ganzen Rahmen beim Putzen penibel untersucht.

Irgendwann reißt das Alu und es bricht ganz durch wie oben in Post 1882 beschrieben. 

Also es kann noch eine Weile dauern bis "alle" brechen.

Ich finde das sehr Schade, ich hätte gerne wieder eins in Mango.

Aber mit dem Risiko dann doch lieber nicht.


----------



## J.Hahn (5. Juli 2013)

Genau das hatte ich auch mit meinem 2012er TF02. Wurde aber problemlos innerhalb von 2 Tagen kostenlos getauscht. Der Bruch trat bei mir nach ca. 300km auf.


----------



## Ganiscol (5. Juli 2013)

wildhai schrieb:


> So kulant war der Austausch auch nicht, ich habe schon Druck machen müssen.
> 
> Vor allem dem Händler habe ich,wegen des miesen Service von BMC, erklärt, dass für die Gewährleistung der Händler mein Vertragspartner ist und wenn er nicht in einer angemessen Frist Ersatz leisten kann, ich auf Wandlung bestehen werde.
> 
> Es hat dann doch immerhin 16 Tage gedauert bis ich den Ersatzrahmen hatte.



Für BMC Verhältnisse trotzdem gut. In der Schweiz, wo man mMn (und ich wiederhole mich..) als Kunde nach dem Kauf eher den Status eines Feindes hat, wäre das ein sehr gutes Resultat.


----------



## austriacarp (5. Juli 2013)

12 Wochen auf Garantie Tausch eines TF und ohne Drohungen die Bilder des gebrochenen Rahmens Online zu stellen wäre da gar nichts gegangen. So viel zu BMC


----------



## Bergziege1 (5. Juli 2013)

ich fahre einen TF 02/2011 in der Größe M 
mit einer genialen Geometrie. Sehr guter Vortrieb auch bei immer aktiven Dämpfern.
Bergab durch den flachen Lenkwinkel von 66,5 Grad sehr laufruhig und sicher. 
Mit meinen 68 Kg muss ich mich hoffentlich auch nie selbst mit einem Rahmenbruch befassen.


----------



## the donkey (5. Juli 2013)

@austriacarp
Was bin ich froh das Du zu einer anderen Marke gefunden hast und damit glücklich geworden bist.
Frag mich immernoch warum Du dann Deinen Senf hier kunt tust. 

Wie wird den bei Specialized ein berechtigter Schadensfall behandelt? Kannst Du mir bitte mal eine solchen Vorgang genau beschreiben? Oder willst Du mir jetzt erklären das es bei Specialized keine Schadensfälle gibt?


----------



## Bergziege1 (5. Juli 2013)

BMC  TF 02/2011 (Trailfox) in M - no Specialized


----------



## austriacarp (6. Juli 2013)

the donkey schrieb:


> @_austriacarp_
> Was bin ich froh das Du zu einer anderen Marke gefunden hast und damit glücklich geworden bist.


Und ich erst. Zum ersten brechen die Rahmen bei Spezi nicht alle an der gleichen Stelle wie es bei TF der Fall ist und dann muß man nicht Wochenlang rumstreiten.


> Kannst Du mir bitte mal eine solchen Vorgang genau beschreiben


Ein gebrochener Hinterbau eines 5 Jahre alten Enduro Bikes von einen Freund wurde in einer Woche anstandslos ersetzt. Man braucht auch nichts schön reden BMC hat nun mal den miesesten Service und solltest du mal Probleme haben wirst du das auch bestätigen.


----------



## BearCycle (6. Juli 2013)

Wieder mal ein Trailfox Ausverkauf. Ganz GroÃartig! da gehen die Preise dann wieder schÃ¶n in den Keller und ich darf meines jetzt fÃ¼r um die 1000â¬ anbieten 

Was den Wiederverkaufswert und den Service angeht ist BMC - Nothing but Trouble.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (6. Juli 2013)

Stimmt, diese Ausverkaufsszenarien sind schon komisch - da sind andere Marken schon wertstabiler. Allerdings wollte ich meines noch ein wenig behalten ...

Evtl gibts aber noch mal so ne Aktion, wo die Rahmen auch raus geramscht werden, wie letztes Jahr, wo man FS-xx teilweise für 250 neu bekommen hat ...


----------



## BearCycle (6. Juli 2013)

Wenn man sein Trailfox behalten möchte ist dass ja in Ordnung. Meines muss aber weg ich brauche einfach mehr Federweg und solche Aktionen machen das nicht gerade einfacher.

Beim letzen Trailfox Rahmen Sale wurden die Rahmen ja quasi verschenkt. Für um die 250 bekommt man sonst gerade mal ein Astro Hardtail Asia-Import.


----------



## Ganiscol (6. Juli 2013)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Und ich erst. Zum ersten brechen die Rahmen bei Spezi nicht alle an der gleichen Stelle wie es bei TF der Fall ist und dann muß man nicht Wochenlang rumstreiten.



D.h. Spezi Rahmen brechen an den unterschiedlichsten Stellen - nicht unbedingt ein Vorteil.


----------



## austriacarp (6. Juli 2013)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> D.h. Spezi Rahmen brechen an den unterschiedlichsten Stellen - nicht unbedingt ein Vorteil.


Schau mal ob du vom neuen Enduro oder Stumpjumper ein Foto von einen Rahmenbruch findest. Google findet zu den aktuellen Spezi Modellen keine RahmenbrÃ¼che was man von BMC nicht behaupten kann alleine von meinen TF01 konnte ich auf Anhieb 6 Bilder finden wo der Rahmen an der gleichen Stelle gebrochen war Ã¼brigens habe ich fÃ¼r meinen Rahmen 499â¬ inkl DÃ¤mpfer anstatt 2099â¬ was er normal gekostet hÃ¤tte bezahlt alleine das ist ein Verbrechen denn wenn ich mir fÃ¼r 3000â¬ ein Bike kaufe und ein paar Monate spÃ¤ter gibt es das gleiche fÃ¼r 1200â¬ frage ich mich schon ob ich mir von diesen Hersteller ein Bike kaufe. Beim schleudern ist BMC einfach Weltmeister aber sonst kÃ¶nnen die Ihre komplett Ã¼berteuerten Bikes nicht verkaufen. Trotz allem war das TF01 ein gutes und vor allem gÃ¼nstiges Bike bis der Rahmen gebrochen ist.


----------



## Ganiscol (6. Juli 2013)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Schau mal ob du vom neuen Enduro oder Stumpjumper ein Foto von einen Rahmenbruch findest. Google findet zu den aktuellen Spezi Modellen keine Rahmenbrüche was man von BMC nicht behaupten kann



Ich finde reichlich Fotos von gebrochenen Specialized Rahmen, auch Stumpis. Deine Einschränkung auf "aktuelle" lasse ich nicht gelten, sonst musst du mir mal 10 Fotos eines gebrochenen 2013er Trailfox zeigen. 

So gehts ja nicht, hier den "Googlebeweis" mit Einschränkung als endgültiges Urteil zu proklamieren.  

Die Thematik könnte mir ja ansich wurscht sein, da mein Bike fürs Grobe weder BMC noch Specialized ist. Ich habe also keinen Grund BMC zu verteidigen, mag aber diese lächerlichen Pauschalisierungen nicht.


----------



## Rockside (6. Juli 2013)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Ein gebrochener Hinterbau eines 5 Jahre alten Enduro Bikes von einen Freund wurde in einer Woche anstandslos ersetzt.


Im Grunde habe ich den Eindruck, daß Du Dein altes Trailfox unter falschen Vorausetzungen gekauft hast.

Denn das Trailfox ist für Trail-fahren und All-Mountain gedacht und genial, aber es ist KEIN Enduro-Bike. Wer das Bike dann trotzdem einfach für deutlich härteren Einsatz verwendet, braucht sich nicht noch zu wundern, wenn's 'kracht'.

Und sich wegen der aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach falschen Verwendung ewig zu beklagen, bringt eben nicht viel.

Nur um der Begriffsverwirrung vorzubeugen: Du hattest ein altes TF01 aus Alu, die neuen TF01 sind seit 2012 aus Carbon. Das Alu-Trailfox ist jetzt das TF03.


----------



## austriacarp (6. Juli 2013)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Denn das Trailfox ist fÃ¼r Trail-fahren und All-Mountain gedacht und genial, aber es ist KEIN Enduro-Bike. Wer das Bike dann trotzdem einfach fÃ¼r deutlich hÃ¤rteren Einsatz verwendet, braucht sich nicht noch zu wundern, wenn's 'kracht'.
> 
> Und sich wegen der aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach falschen Verwendung ewig zu beklagen, bringt eben nicht viel.


Ist ja gut das du genau weist fÃ¼r was ich mein Bike gekauft habe zum GlÃ¼ck ist es mir aber auf einen Forstweg beim Bergauffahren auseinander gefallen. All Mountain ist zwar ein dehnbahrer Begriff aber zum Spazierenfahren auf Waldautobahnen kaufe ich mir kein Fully mit 140mm Federweg und wenn es ein paar kleine Waldwege und ein paar Wurzeln nicht aushÃ¤lt dann hÃ¤tte es kein AM werden sollen. Bin 100% davon Ã¼berzeugt das die jenigen die ihre tollen BMC RÃ¤der so verteidigen noch nicht das vergnÃ¼gen hatten mit deren tollen Service wÃ¼nsche es aber auch keinen. Sollte doch was passieren gibt es die sÃ¼ndhaft teuren Rahmen ja bald wieder zu Schleuderpreisen um die 350â¬


----------



## Rockside (6. Juli 2013)

Sorry ich wollte Dir nicht zu nahe treten.

Welches Bike Du früher hattest, kann man ja im Forum sehen. Und man sieht links unter Deinem Avatar, welches Bike Du jetzt fährst, ein ENDURO eben. Daraus lässt sich leicht schliessen, daß Du eben nicht nur leichte Waldautobahnen gefahren bist.

Aber von dem BMC-Service hört man tatsächlich nicht viel gutes. Ich hoffe, daß ich lange Zeit davon verschont bleibe, oder daß die Burschen bald in die EU kommen. Dann weht auch bei den Schweizern ein anderer Wind, was Verbraucherschutz angeht.


----------



## 4mate (6. Juli 2013)

Bei den immer gleichen Brüchen am Sattelrohr stimmt schlicht und ein-
fach die Kinematik nicht: KONSTRUKTIONSFEHLER nennt sich so was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BearCycle (6. Juli 2013)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> ...oder daß die Burschen bald in die EU kommen...


Das wünscht man selbst seinem ärgsten Feind nicht!


----------



## austriacarp (6. Juli 2013)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Sorry ich wollte Dir nicht zu nahe treten.
> 
> Welches Bike Du früher hattest, kann man ja im Forum sehen. Und man sieht links unter Deinem Avatar, welches Bike Du jetzt fährst, ein ENDURO eben. Daraus lässt sich leicht schliessen, daß Du eben nicht nur leichte Waldautobahnen gefahren bist.
> 
> Aber von dem BMC-Service hört man tatsächlich nicht viel gutes. Ich hoffe, daß ich lange Zeit davon verschont bleibe, oder daß die Burschen bald in die EU kommen. Dann weht auch bei den Schweizern ein anderer Wind, was Verbraucherschutz angeht.


Ich habe meinen Fahrstil in den letzten 2 Jahren durch das viele fahren verbessern können und deshalb habe ich jetzt auch andere Anforderungen an ein Bike mit den TF bin ich bei weiten nicht diese Trails gefahren aber das Stumpi ist auch ein All Mountain und hält das leicht aus. Als ich vom Giant Anthem auf das TF 01 umgestiegen bin war das faszinierend für mich das es solche Bikes gibt und vom TF auf das Stumpi war es noch ein größerer Sprung. Fahre mit den Stumpi Passagen (Bergauf) da hätte ich mit den TF oder den Giant nur geträumt davon und das kommt alleine von der ausgewogenen Geometrie die die Spezi Bikes haben. Vergleiche die Bikes aber immer noch mit meinen alten alu TF den mit den neuen kann man es ja nicht mehr vergleichen da das neue Carbon TF vom Gewicht und der Geometrie eher alc CC Bike einzuordnen ist als im All Mountain Bereich. Meiner Meinung nach gehört ein Carbon Rahmen mit einem XTR Carbon Schaltwerk auf eine Waldautobahn und das sage ich aus Erfahrung.


----------



## austriacarp (6. Juli 2013)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> oder daß die Burschen bald in die EU kommen. Dann weht auch bei den Schweizern ein anderer Wind, was Verbraucherschutz angeht.


Das hilft gar nichts habe mit der Arbeiterkammer und mit den Rechtsschutz telefoniert und es ist ein geschriebenes Gesetzt das die Beweispflicht nach 6 Monaten an den Endverbraucher über geht und dann bist am Arsch. BMC hatte nach 12 Wochen binnen einer halben Stunde einen Rahmen als ich denen geschrieben habe das ich die Fotos des gebrochenen Rahmens in sämtlichen Bike Forum und in einer Zeitschrift veröffentlichen werde vorher ging bei denen nichts.


----------



## the donkey (6. Juli 2013)

Du sagst: 
Meiner Meinung nach gehört ein Carbon Rahmen mit einem XTR Carbon Schaltwerk auf eine Waldautobahn und das sage ich aus Erfahrung.


Echt???Warum fahren sie dann im Downhill, Enduro usw (auch Specialized) mit Carbonrahmen und Carbonfelgen??
Aber die haben Deiner Meinung nach bestimmt nicht die Erfahrungsschatz wie Du!!


----------



## austriacarp (6. Juli 2013)

Weil ich schon einige XTR Carbon Schaltwerke geschrottet habe jetzt fahre ich ein Saint und das hÃ¤lt. Weiters genÃ¼gt ein einziger blÃ¶der Steinschlag um einen Carbon Rahmen zu schrotten. Spezi ist in dieser Weise recht vorbildlich mit ihren S Works  Enduros und den X11 Schaltungen da kostet dir ein aufsteigender Ast gleich mal 200â¬ und ein BlÃ¶der Stein am Rahmen nochmals 3500â¬ aber wer es sich leisten will kann ja auch gerne Downhill damit fahren. Die was mit den Carbon Enduros Downhill Strecken wie in Whistler und so fahren kaufen sich die Bikes nicht selber oder sie haben zu viel Geld aber viel schlimmer ist ein einfacher Waldweg wo viel Holz rum liegt das genÃ¼gt um das Bike zu schrotten. Das am Bild z.B Ã¼berlebt kein Carbon Schaltwerk mit den Saint fahre ich immer noch dur damit du weist was ich meine.


----------



## Hammerhai (7. Juli 2013)

Ich hätte mal ne Frage zu den gebrochenen Rahmen.
Bei meinem TF02 (Mango) ist seit neustem im Wiegetritt so ein Knacken zu hören (bei stärkerer Belastung)
War das bei euch auch der Fall bevor sie gebrochen sind ?

Gruß Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusty1 (7. Juli 2013)




----------



## Hammerhai (7. Juli 2013)

Sieht richtig gut aus !
Vorallem der Übergang Rahmen- Kurbel und Rahmen- Gabel gefällt mir.
Bloß würde ich noch die Felgenaufkleber weg machen.


----------



## austriacarp (7. Juli 2013)

Hammerhai schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal ne Frage zu den gebrochenen Rahmen.
> Bei meinem TF02 (Mango) ist seit neustem im Wiegetritt so ein Knacken zu hören (bei stärkerer Belastung)
> War das bei euch auch der Fall bevor sie gebrochen sind ?
> 
> Gruß Philipp


Das knacken fing bei mir ca 3 Wochen bevor der Rahmen gebrochen ist an heißt aber nicht das dein Rahmen bricht nur weil es knackt 99% der knackgeräusche haben eine andere Ursache aber du kannst ja die Stelle wo die Rahmen brechen mal genauer anschauen.


----------



## Rockside (7. Juli 2013)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Vergleiche die Bikes aber immer noch mit meinen alten alu TF den mit den neuen kann man es ja nicht mehr vergleichen da das neue Carbon TF vom Gewicht und der Geometrie eher alc CC Bike einzuordnen ist als im All Mountain Bereich. Meiner Meinung nach gehört ein Carbon Rahmen mit einem XTR Carbon Schaltwerk auf eine Waldautobahn und das sage ich aus Erfahrung.


Also ich weiss jetzt nicht, woraus Du schliesst, daß die Carbon TF eher dem CC zuzuordnen seien, mit 67.5° Lenkwinkel.

Die eigentliche Veränderung vom CC zum All-Mountain Bike ist doch, daß der Lenkwinkel deutlich unter 70° ist, und der Sitzwinkel mindestens 73°, um sowohl ordentlichen Downhill wie auch leichtfüssigen Uphill zu ermöglichen. Dabei ist auch der Lenkkopf spürbar höher als bei einem CC-Bike. Und genau das und das Fahrverhalten macht das Carbon TF einfach perfekt.
Und wenn das Gewicht dabei unter 12 Kilo ist, dann macht das auch keinen Fehler beim Uphill.

Jeder definiert zwar etwas anders, aber All-Mountain ist KEIN Enduro oder Freeride. Wenn ich sehe, daß immer mehr Leute glauben, sie könnten nicht mehr ohne möglichst fette Reifen fahren, dann frage ich mich, ob's sie vielleicht doch besser auch noch das ganze Bike wechseln sollten in Richtung Enduro, das dann auch ein gutes Stück stabiler wäre.


----------



## austriacarp (7. Juli 2013)

Ich vergleiche es mit AM Bikes wie den Stumpjumper oder den Canyon AL+ und denen kann das TF im Downhill nicht das Wasser reichen deshalb würde ich es eher als CC einstufen oder wenn du willst auch die anderen eher als Enduro jedenfalls passen diese Bikes nicht in die gleiche Kategorie.


----------



## Rockside (7. Juli 2013)

Bist Du denn schon mal ein Carbon TF gefahren? 

Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, daß nicht umsonst im letzten Jahr sämtliche Fachblätter sowohl in Deutschland, in den europäischen Ländern und auch in den USA das TF Carbon in den allerhoechsten Tönen gelobt haben, als DAS All-Mountain-Bike schlechthin.
So viele Meinungen kann man gar nicht kaufen. 

Aber das hilft alles nix, wenn die eigentliche persönliche Ausrichtung eher Enduro ist.


----------



## austriacarp (7. Juli 2013)

Konnte das 2012 mal kurz testen ist aber alleine vom sitzen her nicht mehr mein Ding und bergab ist es wie schon das 2010 war sehr Frontlastig. Von den großteils gekauft Testergebnissen halte ich nicht viel aber schau mal das du ein aktuelles Stumpi probefahren kannst das wir übrigens auch immer Testsieger in den Bikebravos


----------



## Rockside (7. Juli 2013)

Na ja, daß das TF frontlastig sein soll, ist wohl Ansichtssache. Ich meine, das TF ist für ein AM genau richtig. Überschlagsgefühle kommen da niemals auf. Im Gegenteil, man fährt einfach unglaublich sicher mit einem beruhigenden Fahrwerk abwärts.

Die Stumpjumper sind nicht mein Ding. Ich halte nix von deren Federung mit diesem Trägheitssystem. Die gefallen mir auch einfach von der Rahmenauslegung her nicht. Und wenn ich die Stütze einstelle, daß es für mich passt, dann sitze ich zu weit hinten.

Aber egal, jedem so, daß es passt.


----------



## pete35 (12. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

hat schon mal wer die 8 Umlenklager 6900 in den Umlenkhebeln zum Dämpfer und zwischen Tretlager und Hinterbau getauscht? Ich wollte das gestern mal kurz machen, aber die Lager lassen sich mit mittlerer Gewalt nicht auspressen. Sind die verklebt ? Heissluft? Wie bringt man die möglichst schonend für die Sitze heraus ? Selbst mit Innenauszieher und Gleithammer, hätte ich Angst die Magnesiumwippen zu zerstören.

Vielen Dank für sachdienliche Hinweise.


----------



## Blade764 (13. Juli 2013)

Blade764 schrieb:


> Endschuldigung meine natürlich die Maße


 so da mir ja keiner helden konnte bin ich jetzt schlauer..M10x1 ist das Maß. nur falls Euch das auch mal passieren sollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (13. Juli 2013)

pete35 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat schon mal wer die 8 Umlenklager 6900 in den Umlenkhebeln zum Dämpfer und zwischen Tretlager und Hinterbau getauscht? Ich wollte das gestern mal kurz machen, aber die Lager lassen sich mit mittlerer Gewalt nicht auspressen. Sind die verklebt ? Heissluft? Wie bringt man die möglichst schonend für die Sitze heraus ? Selbst mit Innenauszieher und Gleithammer, hätte ich Angst die Magnesiumwippen zu zerstören.
> 
> Vielen Dank für sachdienliche Hinweise.


Ich habe zwar noch kein Lager wechseln müssen, aber vielleicht geht's mit einem Kältemittel, das das Lager etwas schrumpfen lässt. Dann mit nem Abzieher dran. Muss eben nur schnell gehen und möglichst selektiv, damit der Lagersitz drumherum nicht mitschrumpft.


----------



## Nikedge (3. August 2013)

hey,

ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig und könnt mir helfen.

leidiges thema: das tretlager.

ich wollte an mein teamelite te02 2013 eine neue kurbel dran bauen, die fsa k-force light mit einem keramik bb92 lager.

es hat aber zurzeit ein bb90 shimano pressfit.

bei bmc steht aber wiederum das teamelite te01 hat ein innenlager von bb92.

ich bin mit dem thema ziemlich überfordet.


----------



## wildhai (3. August 2013)

Hey, wenn du damit überfordert bist, solltest du es von einem Fachmann machen lassen.

Hast du das Aus- und Einpresswerkzeug?

Passt die Kurbel zum Innenlager?

http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Innenlager-Pressfit-Montage-Video.htm


----------



## Nikedge (3. August 2013)

das problem ist nicht das ein oder rausbauen sondern welches scheiß innenlager ist da jetzt drin beim te02 steht bb90 shimano pressfit beim te01 bb92

liebe grüße


----------



## Devilz1985 (5. August 2013)

Im Anhang nen Foto von meinem BMC Speedfox 02! 
Letztes Jahr gekauft!
Ist vom Fahrwerk ne Schraube weg geflogen,habe ich dann beim Händler gemeldet und es kam ein komplette Kit für 50 Euro. Ich musste aber nix zahlen


----------



## on any sunday (5. August 2013)

Nikedge schrieb:


> das problem ist nicht das ein oder rausbauen sondern welches scheiß innenlager ist da jetzt drin beim te02 steht bb90 shimano pressfit beim te01 bb92
> 
> liebe grüße



Das Problem ist, das du anscheinend überfordert bist, an deinem eigenen Rad die Abmessungen des Tretlagers zu vermessen.


----------



## Rockside (5. August 2013)

Aus Interesse: Ist einem irgendwann mal ein Carbon Trailfox Rahmen gerissen? Ich hab bis dato noch nix davon gehört oder gelesen.


----------



## p_cycle (11. August 2013)

http://www.bmc-racing.com/int-en/bikes/new-teamelite-te01-29-2013.html


----------



## Rockside (11. August 2013)

Diese 29er sehen einfach alle so was von besch***** aus.   

Vor ein paar Jahren noch hätten die Bike-Bravos noch lauthals geschrien: viel zu träge, viel zu hoher Schwerpunkt, viel zu sperrig in Kehren.

Und das alles nur der Bike-Industrie wegen, weil die unbedingt was 'neues' auf den Markt bringen wollen. Ich hoffe, daß dieser 29er Schrott recht bald wieder verschwindet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildhai (12. August 2013)

und wenn der 29er Schrott  verschwunden ist,

gibt es den 650Ber 27,5" Schrott 

die Frage ist bleibt 26 weiter oder wird es aussterben?


----------



## Rockside (12. August 2013)

Ist schon alles recht seltsam. Diese merkwürdige Umstellung auf größere Laufräder hat irgendwie fast schon Kartell-Charakter. Die Hersteller schaffen für die Kunden harte Fakten, indem sie einfach keine wirklich brauchbaren 26er mehr anbieten/entwickeln.

So wird die MTB-Welt kurzerhand missioniert.


----------



## SkarimWintersun (12. August 2013)

Bei mir in Klagenfurt gibts ein Radhändler (Hauptsächlich MERIDA) der nur noch 650B anbietet kein 26" kein 29" mehr.

Der meinte 26" ist schon lange überholt und wirds Hauptsächlich nur noch auf Kinderbikes geben und das 27.5" in einigen Ländern wie Spanien und Frankreich schon Standard ist


----------



## Rockside (12. August 2013)

Was dieser Händler so alles meint ... bei wem ist der denn wohl in die Schule gegangen?


----------



## Bergziege1 (12. August 2013)

Tja, dann müssen wir´s halt eben aussitzen- mal sehen we den längeren Atem hat...


----------



## 4mate (12. August 2013)

natürlich ist 27,5" 650B das bessere 26"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergziege1 (12. August 2013)

warum ?


----------



## 4mate (12. August 2013)

Weil 650B das ständige zicken des Vorderrades nimmt,
genau das, das nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist, weil 26" vor
30 Jahren für überwiegenden bergauf Vortrieb und
allgemein langsameren Fahrgeschwindigkeiten als heute
mit Allmountain Fullys konzipiert war


----------



## Rockside (12. August 2013)

Was und wie zickt denn da ständig am 26er Vorderrad?  
Ist mir bis jetzt noch nicht untergekommen an meinem Trailfox.

Ist das nicht eher nur eine Marketing-Sache? Immer wieder wiederholen, bis jeder irgendwann hysterisch glaubt: 'Ja jetzt gerade , ja jetzt jetzt jetzt habe ich den Unterschied gespürt'.


----------



## Bergziege1 (12. August 2013)

Votec machte es vor (ist aber schon mind.10 Jahre her- 24 Zoll hinten und 26 Zoll vorne) wollte aber niemand haben
Liteville 301 aktuell machts nach- 26 Zoll hinten und (auf Wunsch) 27,5 Zoll vorne.
Wer´s braucht...


----------



## wildhai (12. August 2013)




----------



## the donkey (12. August 2013)

Bitte hier nicht wie bei den LV Jungs.
Wir sind doch bis jetzt um das Diskutieren gut rumgekommen.
Das ist doch das was die Jungs/Mädels aus dem Marketing wollen.
Nicht nur in die Bravos schreiben sondern im WWW diskutieren

DANKE


----------



## Bergziege1 (12. August 2013)

schönes Foto
2013er Rahmen mit 2012er Anbauteilen
Größe L ?


----------



## Rockside (12. August 2013)

the donkey schrieb:


> Bitte hier nicht wie bei den LV Jungs.
> Wir sind doch bis jetzt um das Diskutieren gut rumgekommen.
> Das ist doch das was die Jungs/Mädels aus dem Marketing wollen.
> Nicht nur in die Bravos schreiben sondern im WWW diskutieren
> ...



Hast recht !

Ausserdem ist der Laufradgrößen-Mist eine allgemeine Erscheinung und hat nichts mit BMC im speziellen zu tun.


----------



## wildhai (13. August 2013)

Bergziege1 schrieb:


> schönes Foto
> 2013er Rahmen mit 2012er Anbauteilen
> Größe L ?



Danke 

Ja,die Größe ist L


----------



## the donkey (23. August 2013)

Auch wenn schonmal gezeigt soll es hier nicht fehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slow (23. August 2013)

Sehr sehr geile Farbe und schöner Aufbau!!

Nur der Suntour Dämpfer passt natürlich farblich nicht so ganz. Dann wieder einen schön schwarz/roten DT. (-;


----------



## the donkey (23. August 2013)

Danke
Hast Recht mit dem Dämpfer aber die Funktion ist genial.
Hab noch einen Monarchen in weiß hier der dient aber erstmal als Ersatz


----------



## vollei (24. August 2013)

hallo Wildhai,

willkommen im Club der Rahmenbrüche von TF @ BMC´s - hab jetzt schon den zweiten, jeweils an 2012 Modellen nach ca. 1500km normalen bikens, nur ab und an ein paar drops im Wald....

Hab jetzt auch nen 2013er Rahmen in weiß, soll kpl. überarbeitet sein - mal schauen....

Wie war das Garantie-Verhalten von BMC bei dir?

ich halte dich auf dem Laufenden


----------



## Rockside (24. August 2013)

Ich finde es immer wieder schön, wenn einem mal ein Rahmen bricht, derjenige dann gleich so ein pauschalisierendes General-Fass aufzumacht. Auch bei anderen Rahmenherstellern gibt's Rahmenbrüche, aber deswegen werden dann nicht alle diese Bikes zu Schrott erklärt. Letzten Endes kommt es auch immer auf die nutzungweise dessen an. Was heisst denn 'mal ein paar Drops im Wald'? Wurde das TF als ein Enduro oder Freeride-Bike verwendet, das es aber eigentlich gar nicht ist? 

Manchmal hat man auch einfach nur Pech gehabt, ein Problemteil erwischt zu haben. 
Und es geht offenbar auch nicht pauschal um alle TF's, so wie's hier sugeriert wurde, sondern nur um einzelne Alu-TF's, oder? Von den Carbon-TF's habe ich noch nix in Bezug auf Rahmenbrüche gehört.


----------



## on any sunday (24. August 2013)

Ich sehe hier kein General Fass. Bist du der Verteidiger von Witwen, Waisen und der BMC Ehre?


----------



## Rockside (24. August 2013)

Ne, ich kann Dir versichern, daß ich niemandes Brot verteidige. Aber solche Pauschalen, bei wem auch immer, finde ich einfach nicht OK.


----------



## vollei (24. August 2013)

schon komisch wenn mir an 2 TFs binnen 9 Monaten / 1000km an der gleichen Stelle der Rahmen bricht - oder? waren beides 2012er Modelle...

Klar kann´s mal passieren - daher (v.a. an den Zorro von BMC) möchte ich rausfinden 
a) ob´s schon öfter vorkam (was ja wohl so ist) und 
b) ob´s evtl. auch auch schon an dem überarbeiteten 2013er TF vorkam


by the way: Ich fahr seit Jahren ein Rotwild im gleichen Style und Wald - und hatte noch nie Probleme - weiß aber auch von Rahmenbrüchen bei dieser "Premium-Marke"...

Ich denke für alle Biker ist ein faires Garantie-Verhalten der Hersteller wichtig !


----------



## Rockside (24. August 2013)

by the way: Du schreibst Du fährst ein Rotwild im gleichen Style - und welches Rotwild? Ein Race-Hartail, oder ein Race-Fully, ein AM-Fully, oder gar ein Enduro E1 ?  Das nur mal um von den Pauschalisierungen wegzukommen.


----------



## wildhai (24. August 2013)

vollei schrieb:


> hallo Wildhai,
> 
> willkommen im Club der Rahmenbrüche von TF @ BMC´s - hab jetzt schon den zweiten, jeweils an 2012 Modellen nach ca. 1500km normalen bikens, nur ab und an ein paar drops im Wald....
> 
> ...



Garantie war ok, 16 Tage und neuer "überarbeiteter" Rahmen 2013.

Was haltet ihr davon, soll ich es auch auf ein zweites Mal ankommen lassen?





mit upgegradetem CTD Dämpfer?

Wer traut sich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bulli22 (24. August 2013)

Letztes Wochenende kurz vor dem Fimberpass 2608m (Strecke St. Anton -> Poschiavo)


----------



## austriacarp (25. August 2013)

wildhai schrieb:


> Garantie war ok, 16 Tage und neuer "überarbeiteter" Rahmen 2013.
> 
> Was haltet ihr davon, soll ich es auch auf ein zweites Mal ankommen lassen?
> 
> ...


An deiner Stelle würde ich auf etwas anderes umsteigen wo es keine Rahmenbrüche gibt. Meiner war ein 2010er Modell und da haben die schlauen hier geschrieben das man das nicht pauschalieren soll und das Problem bei den neuen nicht mehr auftritt wenn deiner ein 2012 Modell ist und auch wieder bricht dann steht ja eindeutig fest das die das Problem nicht in den Griff bekommen habe. @_Dirty Track_ bei dir schaut es wirklich so aus als wärst du bei BMC im Vertrieb beschäftigt da du jeden hier angeführten Rahmenbruch schön reden willst. Zeig mir doch ein Foto von einen Rahmenbruch eines Spezialiced Stumpjumper oder Enduro neues Modell.


----------



## FrankyK (25. August 2013)

An welcher Stelle ist der Rahmen gebrochen? War das immer die selbe Stelle, ich würde die Stelle bei mir gerne etwas im Auge behalten.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## austriacarp (25. August 2013)

Genau oberhalb der Schweißnaht der Wippe.


----------



## vollei (25. August 2013)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Genau oberhalb der Schweißnaht der Wippe.


strange ! - könnte evtl. von nem Durchschlag des Hinterbaus herkommen, hatte ich bei meinem 2ten Rahemnbruch auch gesehen (Spuren am Sitzrohr hinten). Kann man eigentlich n der Auslegung / Konstruktion vermeiden....


----------



## FrankyK (25. August 2013)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Genau oberhalb der Schweißnaht der Wippe.


 
Danke für die Info, werde mal danach schauen.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## austriacarp (25. August 2013)

vollei schrieb:


> strange ! - könnte evtl. von nem Durchschlag des Hinterbaus herkommen, hatte ich bei meinem 2ten Rahemnbruch auch gesehen (Spuren am Sitzrohr hinten). Kann man eigentlich n der Auslegung / Konstruktion vermeiden....


Da gab es keinen Durchschlag


----------



## vollei (26. August 2013)

FrankyK schrieb:


> An welcher Stelle ist der Rahmen gebrochen? War das immer die selbe Stelle, ich würde die Stelle bei mir gerne etwas im Auge behalten.
> 
> Gruß
> Frank



schau dir die Stellen an meinen Rahmen an (> Fotos) , ist an der Unterseite des Oberrohrs kurz vor der Gabelung....


----------



## wildhai (26. August 2013)

wie meines TF 2012 Mango 

Unterseite Oberrohr vor der Sattelstütze


----------



## Gudyo (28. August 2013)

Habe da mal ein Problem.
Ich fahre ein Superstroke 01 aus 2007, die Lager, der Lowerlink und die Bolzen sind hin alles vom Salz zerfressen, die Bolzen gingen nur mit roher Gewalt raus. Die Lager hab ich mir für viel Geld bei RWC besorgt, der Lowerlink und die Bolzen sind aber nicht auffindbar. Die Links in die USA gehen ins Leere, eine Anfrage beim örtlichen Händler wartet heute noch auf Antwort. Weis einer von euch ob man das Zeugs noch irgendwo bekommt? 
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## austriacarp (28. August 2013)

Dachte das mein Rahmen an einer Schwachstelle gebrochen ist da es so viel Fotos im netz gab aber die Rahmen brechen ja überall.


----------



## vollei (29. August 2013)

??? Es gibt zwei Stellen&Häufungen von Rahmenbrüchen bei Alu TFs 2011 / 2012:
- Betroffen sind wohl nur Größe XL (>>> Auslegung vs. Kraft / Hebelverhältnisse)
- Bruchstelle 1 Oberrohr unten
- Bruchstelle 2 Direkt an der Dämpferaufnahme

und alle haben ein 2013er Rahmen ohne großes bla bla bekommen..... ????

Ich denk ich frag mal direkt bei BMC nach....


----------



## austriacarp (29. August 2013)

Also meiner war ein L und kein XL und einen neuen TF 2013er Rahmen habe ich auch nicht bekommen mußte 12 Wochen auf einen Speedfox warten was ich gar nicht wollte.


----------



## vollei (29. August 2013)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Also meiner war ein L und kein XL und einen neuen TF 2013er Rahmen habe ich auch nicht bekommen mußte 12 Wochen auf einen Speedfox warten was ich gar nicht wollte.



...hätte ich nicht akzeptiert - auf die Tour: "Jetzt nimmst du halt irgendein Teil das wir, BMC, noch auf Lager haben" oder was???

Dann hat dich m.E aber auch dein Händler mies betreut....


----------



## FrankyK (29. August 2013)

vollei schrieb:


> ??? Es gibt zwei Stellen&Häufungen von Rahmenbrüchen bei Alu TFs 2011 / 2012:
> - Betroffen sind wohl nur Größe XL (>>> Auslegung vs. Kraft / Hebelverhältnisse)
> - Bruchstelle 1 Oberrohr unten
> - Bruchstelle 2 Direkt an der Dämpferaufnahme
> ...


 
Mal sehen ich habe einen M Rahmen, wenn es knackt gebe ich bescheid 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## austriacarp (29. August 2013)

vollei schrieb:


> ...hätte ich nicht akzeptiert - auf die Tour: "Jetzt nimmst du halt irgendein Teil das wir, BMC, noch auf Lager haben" oder was???
> 
> Dann hat dich m.E aber auch dein Händler mies betreut....


Habe denen mit veröffentlichung der Rahmenbruch Bilder in den Bike Bravos und foren gedroht sonst hätte ich gar keinen Rahmen sondern 350 bekommen. Nach 6 Monaten geht die Beweispflicht das der Rahmen durch einen Herstellerfehler gebrochen ist an den Endverbraucher über und da hast du rechtlich keine Chance hat mir auch der Rechtsanwalt und der Konsumentenschutz so gesagt. Da es für mich auf Grund der Garantieabwicklung mit BMC aber klar war das ich nie wieder ein BMC Rad fahren werde hatte ich kein Problem mit den Speedfox Rahmen habe immerhin 700 dafür bekommen was ich für den neuen TF nicht einmal bezahlt habe und was er auch nicht wert war. Im Endefekt bin ich wirklich gut ausgestiegen mußte mich aber lange genug ärgern und wenn ich nicht mehrere Bikes hätte wäre die Saison vorbei gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (31. August 2013)

Specialized - Schau mal in diesen Thread:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=647828

Es gibt doch mehr als man denkt. Aber da wird nur nicht so viel Bohei gemacht. Und da wird auch nicht alles ersetzt -->unsachgemäßer Gebrauch.


----------



## the donkey (31. August 2013)

Letztes Jahr gab es doch einen Rückruf bei den Rennrädern wegen Gabeln die brechen könnten 

Er wird es aber sicher wieder tun. Es macht ihm einfach riesig Spaß über BMC zu schreiben. Zudem hat er ja auch noch ´s damit gemacht.
So schlecht kanns doch gar nicht sein


----------



## makkuupussi (31. August 2013)

Das es ihm nicht langweilig wird immer die ollen Kamellen wieder zu bringen. Muß wohl so eine Art "Haßliebe" sein. 

Ich meine,  mir sind auch schon mehrere Rahmen gebrochen, ja auch ein BMC. Teils ersetzt bekommen, teils nicht, aber einmal drüber geärgert, bei ungenügendem Hersteller/Händlerentgegenkommen  einen anderen Rahmen gekauft und lustig weitergefahren. Dieses ewige Nachkarten nervt doch nur und versaut einem den Tag.

schöne Grüße Uli


----------



## wildhai (10. September 2013)

vollei schrieb:


> hallo Wildhai,
> 
> willkommen im Club der Rahmenbrüche von TF @ BMC´s - hab jetzt schon den zweiten, jeweils an 2012 Modellen nach ca. 1500km normalen bikens, nur ab und an ein paar drops im Wald....
> 
> ...



Hi Vollei,

ich keine jetzt auch schon ZWEI BMC TF Rahmenbrüche:
mein 2012er und heute habe ich mir ein 2010er TF01 in L angesehen.

gleiche Soll ? - Bruchstelle ist an der Unterseite des Oberrohrs kurz vor der Gabelung. 

im Anfangsstadium aber deutlicher Spannungsriß im Lack,
mit dem Fingernagel spürbar.





Also ist 2010, 2011 und 2012 davon betroffen. :kotz:


----------



## Bergziege1 (10. September 2013)

aber ´nur´ L und XL Rahmen sind wohl davon betroffen


----------



## vollei (10. September 2013)

hallo Bergziege,
hat´s dich bzw. dein BMC aucvh erwischt? Wenn ja wäre klasse wenn du uns Details geben könntest: Modelljahr, Rahmengröße und v.a. wo der Bruch ist ...
Danke euch allen,

Vollei...

keep on ridin


----------



## Bergziege1 (10. September 2013)

hab ein  TF 02/2011  in M. 
Die brechen nicht.


----------



## wildhai (10. September 2013)

M ist mir leider zu klein

so ein geiles Bike und dann bricht der Rahmen


----------



## TheRace (20. September 2013)

Tag,
bei meinem BMC Trailfox 03 Rahmen (2013) war eine Hartplastik Kettenführung dabei.
Fährt einer von euch BMC Radler damit?
Würde mich über Erfahrungsberichte freuen (Geräusche/Reibung/Haltbarkeit).

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildhai (20. September 2013)

Hi,

das würde mich auch interessieren?

Ich habe auch so einen Teil und einen kleinen dazu.





ich habe es noch nicht probiert,
soll das nur mit 2 Kettenblättern funktionieren oder
auch mit 3?

oder nur 1 Kettenblatt?






dann habe ich noch das  Video gesehen

how to make a chain guide
out of a reflector ....
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AS1jQ9qJ_uQ"]How to make your own chain device - YouTube[/nomedia]

gibt es noch etwas anderes`


----------



## wildhai (20. September 2013)

noch was,

wenn ich Stufen hinunterfahre schlägt das hintere Schaltwerk auf die Unterseite der Kettenstrebe?


----------



## Rockside (21. September 2013)

Kann eigentlich nicht sein, weil das Shadow-Schaltwerk einen Ansschlag hat, wodurch das unmöglich ist. Versuch's doch mal testweise mit der Hand.


----------



## maxissmo (21. September 2013)

@wildhai

wies aussieht steht dein shadow + schaltwerk auf off! stells einfach auf on und vergiss die kettenführung


----------



## wildhai (21. September 2013)

Vielen Dank für die gut gemeinten Ratschläge,

nur fahre ich leider kein shadow Schaltwerk, weil es das in invers nicht gibt

sondern ein RD-M770 mit SL-R770 Trigger, die einzige mir bekannte Lösung um 10-fach invers fahren zu können.










Ich bin 2005 von normal auf invers umgestiegen und kann mich leider nicht mehr auf top normal umstellen. Ich habe es probiert, aber bei Anstiegen habe ich immer falsch geschaltet und mußte stehenbleiben um die Kette wieder auf einen leichten Gang zu schalten.


----------



## 4mate (21. September 2013)

Kette zu lang...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (21. September 2013)

@wildhai

Schau Dir bitte nochmal Dein erstes Bild an, dann das nächste. Da fällt mir auf, daß auf dem oberen Bild das Shadwow-Schaltwerk richtig montiert war, auf dem zweiten Bild nicht.

Dieses, ich nenne es mal Flachstück am Schaltwerk, muss bei korrekter Montage des Schaltwerks waagrecht nach hinten zeigen. Das tut's auf dem zweiten Bild nicht.


----------



## Rockside (21. September 2013)

Ups, ich lese gerade, daß Du kein Shadow fährst. Vielleicht solltest Du wechseln. Die alten Schaltwerke waren leider so, daß sie oben schlagen konnten.


----------



## wildhai (21. September 2013)

danke für den Hinweis, ich werde die Kettenlänge überprüfen.


----------



## wildhai (21. September 2013)

@4mate, die Kette ist zu lang! Ich bin von deiner Ferndiagnose sehr beeindruckt. 





gezählte 111 Glieder,

vom Gefühl würde ich eines weglassen = 110
bei einem weniger würden der Arm senkrecht stehen.

gerechnet 42 36 43,2 = 109,03
2 weniger bringen das untere Schaltungsröllchen nicht viel weiter vor.

Ich muß aber sagen, dass ich die Kette mit dem Rad gekauft habe (vom Händler) und mir eigentlich eine richtige Kettenlänge erwartet habe.
Ich habe nur die hintere Schaltung getauscht, ob das jetzt Shadow oder invers ist sollte egal sein.


----------



## maxissmo (21. September 2013)

Weil man ja sowieso keine groß/groß kombi fahren sollte könntest du die kette auch noch weiter kürzen. die kette muss ja nur genug kapazität haben um die von dir gefahrenen gänge abzudecken!
So wird die kette gut vorgespannt, solltest dich dann nur nicht verschalten 
Habs lange so gehabt, würds wieder machen


----------



## wildhai (21. September 2013)

habe mich leider verzählt, die Kette hat bereits 110 Glieder.

Es geht auch nur in 2er Schritten zu kürzen. 

Somit könnte ich auf 108 Glieder kürzen, aber länger kann ich die Kette dann nicht mehr machen, weil ich keinen PIN 5,88 mm für die KMC Kette habe und auch nirgends einen zum Kaufen gefunden habe.

Shimano Pins haben 5,85 (10-fach) passen die im Notfall?


----------



## 4mate (21. September 2013)

Umrüsten auf SRAM Power Link, passt auch für Shimano und andere Ketten:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a3...cr=EUR&cn=de&gclid=COm0lpi-3LkCFYZe3godKCoAGg

Zum öffnen schieben, nicht drücken  Beim Großputz nehme ich immer die Kette
ab um sie separat zu reinigen; kein Kettenschmodder mehr am Rahmen


----------



## wildhai (21. September 2013)

habe ich, aber von KMC (wiederverwendbar)

aber wenn ich die Kette kürze kann ich sie nicht mehr länger machen, ohne passenden Pin. 2 Verschlußglieder will ich eigentlich nicht haben.

Von Sram sind die 10 fach powerlock nicht wiederverwendbar.


----------



## Rockside (21. September 2013)

Dann solltest Du Dich evtl. doch mal umgewöhnen auf ein normales Schaltwerk mit Shadow-Plus. Dann wären die Probleme mit Kettenschlagen und Schaltwerksschlagen auf einmal gelöst. So schwer kann das Umgewöhnen doch nicht sein.


----------



## wildhai (22. September 2013)

da warte ich lieber bis Shimano ein 10-fach inverses extreme Shadow Plus Rapid Fire Dual Pull Schaltwerk, als die Neuheit schlechthin, herausbringt. :trotz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (22. September 2013)

Fuhr Invers nur von 2005-06 und vermisse es bis heute - weil es logischer ist...


----------



## wildhai (4. Oktober 2013)

wie sind denn die 29er Trailfox?

Gibt es auch ein 650B ?

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/09/09/bmc-trailfox-29-vorstellung-und-kurzfahrbericht/

Das BMC Trailfox hat sich als 29â-Enduro einen Namen gemacht, doch fÃ¼r die Ãberarbeitung hat man bei BMC den Einsatzbereich nochmals vergrÃ¶Ãern wollen.???
26" -AM oder? auf Enduro?

hat schon wer den Federweg hinten gemessen?


----------



## the donkey (4. Oktober 2013)

Ich meine es gibt nur 29"
Hatte Gelegenheit in einem 2014 Katalog zu blättern.
Kann mich aber auch täuschen.


----------



## wildhai (4. Oktober 2013)

Pressfit Innenlager


----------



## Rockside (5. Oktober 2013)

Das machen heute die meisten Hersteller. Verstehe ich auch nicht, wie man so was montieren kann. Die HTII-Lagerung dagegen ist super leicht austauschbar.

In Bezug auf die Bikeindustrie habe ich derzeit den Eindruck, daß die zwar Neuerungen bringen, die aber größtenteils irgendwie am Biker vorbeigehen. 

Nach dem Motto: Widerspruch zwecklos.


----------



## SingleLight (12. November 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde,
gestern hat sich mein Trailfox (140mm 2010) angehört wie ein Baumarkt Kutsche. Habe auch nach der Tour gemerkt wo dran es liegt.
Die obere Aufhängung am Dämpfer hat totales Spiel. Dämpfer ist der
original verbaute Fox Float.
Jetzt frag ich mich, was brauche ich da für Lager, bzw. für Schrauben?
Hat da einer Angaben zu?

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## maxissmo (12. November 2013)

HI, anscheinend haben deine Dämpferbuchsen spiel! die Serienmässigen sind sowieso ein skandal...! 

Ich kann dir nur empfehlen sie gegen HUBER Buchsen auszutauschen, am besten informierst du dich selbst. Einfach mal nach huber-buchsen googeln und dich informieren bzw. am besten gleich bestellen. War selber überascht wie groß der unterschied ist


----------



## SingleLight (12. November 2013)

jo, die Seite habe ich schon gesehen, aber welche muss ich den da bestellen, oder was brauche ich da alles?
Dämpferlagers + Einbauhülse ?

Bekomme ich die Dämpferlager ohne Probleme rausgeschlagen?

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## wildhai (12. November 2013)

Hi,

auf der Huber Seite unter Technik - Montage findest du sogar ein Video wie die Gleitlager/Buchsen gewechselt werden.

Ich habe meine so bestellt:

Dämpferhersteller: Fox
Dampferbezeichnung: RP 2
Bikehersteller: BMC
Rahmen: Trailfox TF02
Baujahr: 2012

Lagerdurchmesser: 12,7
Einbaubreite 1 (in mm): 22,0
Einbaubreite 2 (in mm): 22,0
Bolzendurchmesser (in mm): 8

und natürlich das Tool zum ein und auspressen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deflo (30. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich stehe grade kurz davor mir ein BMC Speedfox zu kaufen.
Bei meinem HÃ¤ndler habe ich zwei interessante Modelle zur Auswahl:
2012er SF02 xt/slx fÃ¼r 1750â¬ (Liste 2500â¬)

http://www.bmc-racing.com/de-de/bik...e__marathon_series/speedfox/sf02/sf02_xt-slx/

oder das 2013er SF01 SLX/Deore fÃ¼r 1280â¬ (Liste 1600â¬)
http://www.bmc-racing.com/int-en/bikes/2013/mountainbike/platform/xc/speedfox/sf01/deore-slx/

Das 2012er Modell ist AusstattungsmÃ¤Ãig deutlich besser, allerdings gefÃ¤llt mir das einfacher ausgestattete 2013er optisch besser.
Wirklich schlechte Komponenten sind aber auch hier nicht verbaut, ist halt nur alles etwas schwerer. Die Bremse (Elixir 1) wÃ¼rde ich erstmal antesten und zur Not gegen was stÃ¤rkeres tauschen.

Meine eigentliche Frage: weiÃ jemand, ob es bei den Rahmen auÃer der Lackierung Unterschiede gibt? 
Sind beim beim Deore-Modell vielleicht vielleicht einfachere Lager in den Gelenken verbaut? Oder gibt es es sonst versteckte Unterschiede?
Wie ist der Scor-DÃ¤mpfer einzuschÃ¤tzen?

Besten Dank fÃ¼r jeden Tip,
Flo


----------



## TheRace (30. November 2013)

hässlich sind beide nicht. 
Bei mir git aber im Zweifel immer: Ausstattung vor Optik. 




deflo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich stehe grade kurz davor mir ein BMC Speedfox zu kaufen.
> Bei meinem Händler habe ich zwei interessante Modelle zur Auswahl:
> ...


----------



## maxissmo (30. November 2013)

Hi

weil ich im winter wieder was aufbauen will steht mein Trailfox 01 Rahmen in 17" von 2009 inkl. Fox RP2 und ROCK SHOX REVELATION RL dual Position Air 2012 zum Verkauf!

Der Rahmen wurde von mir im August 2012 NEU gekauft und im letzten Herbst zum ersten mal aufgebaut! Laufleistung ca. 1400Km

Keinerlei Dellen oder Risse, nur leichte spuren von den Zügen und Bremsleitungen und Spuren von einem Chainsuck die aber hinter den Kettenblätter verschwinden.

Ich habe das Rad inkl. Reverb und Rubberqueen auf ca. 13,2kg gebracht. Mit etwas mehr leichtbau sind sicher 11,xx möglich.

Probefahrt möglich (Linz/Aut)

Die Gabel funktioniert perfekt! Hat ca. 1700g, ist verstellbar 110/140, Remote Lockout usw. 
Fotos in meinem Profil, bei Fragen bitte hier oder PN
Macht mir ein Angebot 

Bin eigentlich super zufrieden mit dem Bike, werde allerdings mehr und mehr in Bikeparks fahren und dafür ist es fast zu schade, zu Edel und auch nicht 100% das Richtige


----------



## the donkey (30. November 2013)

Letztes Bild vor Umbau auf Letfy/ Monarch und zweifach Schaltung

Gabel und VR(nicht das auf dem Bild aber ähnlicher Aufbau) können erworben werden


----------



## Dusty1 (4. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Trailfox 02 2009
Passt ein EC44/40 Steuersatz in den Rahmen? Würde gerne eine Tapered Gabel einbauen und blick da noch nicht so ganz durch


----------



## on any sunday (4. Dezember 2013)

unten Lagerschale EC44/40, oben ZS 44/28,6 oder EC 44/28,6


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusty1 (4. Dezember 2013)

Perfekt, danke!


----------



## austriacarp (4. Dezember 2013)

Seit wann passt bei einen TF 2009 eine Tapered Gabel? Meines hatte eine 1 1/8"


----------



## on any sunday (4. Dezember 2013)

Seit es Lagerschalen EC 44/40 gibt? Sollst ja auch nicht dumm sterben Reset Steuersatzguide


----------



## austriacarp (4. Dezember 2013)

Mit den Steuersatz veränderst ja die Geo und machst aus eine Semi integrierten einen Strandard Ahead wer baut sich so etwas ein?


----------



## Hartschwanz (4. Dezember 2013)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Mit den Steuersatz veränderst ja die Geo und machst aus eine Semi integrierten einen Strandard Ahead wer baut sich so etwas ein?



Jemand, der eine Gabel mit konischem Schaft in ein Steuerrohr für 1 1/8 montieren möchte baut sich so etwas vermutlich ein.


----------



## wildhai (4. Dezember 2013)

ja wenn das Lager für einen Gabelkonus 11/4, 1/1/2 natürlich, außerhalb des Steuerrohres ist.

EC44/40 untere Lagerschale mit Lager und Konusaufnahme








tapered halt.


----------



## Dusty1 (5. Dezember 2013)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Mit den Steuersatz veränderst ja die Geo



Genau und bis jetzt musste ich dass mit mehr Federweg in der Gabel machen, was das Fahrwerk etwas unharmonisch macht. Und natürlich:



Hartschwanz schrieb:


> Jemand, der eine Gabel mit konischem Schaft in ein Steuerrohr für 1 1/8 montieren möchte baut sich so etwas vermutlich ein.


----------



## austriacarp (5. Dezember 2013)

Dustball1 schrieb:


> Genau und bis jetzt musste ich dass mit mehr Federweg in der Gabel machen, was das Fahrwerk etwas unharmonisch macht. Und natürlich:


Das heißt dann die Geo Passt von Haus aus nicht


----------



## Rockside (5. Dezember 2013)

Kommt drauf an, was man mit dem Rad fahren möchte. Ich meine, das Trailfox02 ist KEIN Downhill-Bike, sondern ist allenfalls ein All-Mountain. Für DH ist's möglicherweise nicht stabil genug.

Da das Trailfox02 von Haus aus eigentlich sowieso schon nen recht flachen Steuerkopfwinkel hatte, finde ich es schon erstaunlich daß jemand einen noch flacheren Winkel haben möchte. Aber jeder wie er's möchte.


----------



## Dusty1 (6. Dezember 2013)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Das heißt dann die Geo Passt von Haus aus nicht



Die Geo passt MIR nicht. Aber darum geht's hier auch nicht.

 @Dirty Track
Dem Trailfox fehlt noch ein bisschen mehr als nur Stabilität damit es ein DHbike wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (6. Dezember 2013)

Ich verstehe schon, was Du meinst. Aber hoffentlich führt das nicht zu einem Rahmenbruch, weil der Rahmen diese Belastung eines DH-Bikes möglicherweise nicht halten kann.


----------



## andi. (10. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Leute, kenne mich mit BMC nicht so gut aus. Wie wÃ¼rdet ihr die WertstabilitÃ¤t beurteilen bei Wiederverkauf eines Komplettrades nach einem Jahr? Kategorie Topmodelle ~6000-7000â¬


----------



## Jochen_DC (10. Dezember 2013)

Mal wieder ein BMC in Aktion  Jetzt isdt es endlich perfekt so wie es ist . Nach der langen zeit jetzt nach wie vor das mit Abstand beste Tourenrad was ich je hatte.


----------



## Rockside (10. Dezember 2013)

Super Foto! Kommt gut in Schwarz/Weiss.


----------



## Rockside (10. Dezember 2013)

andi. schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, kenne mich mit BMC nicht so gut aus. Wie würdet ihr die Wertstabilität beurteilen bei Wiederverkauf eines Komplettrades nach einem Jahr? Kategorie Topmodelle ~6000-7000



Der Wiederverkaufswert von Moutainbikes ist immer grottenschlecht. Das sind doch keine Jahreswagen, sondern Teile, bei denen man als Käufer nie wissen kann, auf welche Weise der Vorbesitzer das Teil ruiniert hat, warum einer sein Bike verkauft. Und das auch noch schon nach einem Jahr.


----------



## 4mate (10. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Rockside (10. Dezember 2013)

Schöne Theorie. Für diese Preise musst Du aber auch erst mal einen Käufer finden. ;-)


----------



## 4mate (10. Dezember 2013)

So isses.
 Nur wenn man ein MTB  neu gekauft aus einem Laden 
schiebt, hat es draußen nur noch die Hälfte wert...

Deshalb niemals neue Räder kaufen


----------



## on any sunday (10. Dezember 2013)

BMC haut zum Jahresende immer die "alten" Modelle mit reichlich Rabatt raus. Dürfte den Wiederverkaufwert nicht steigern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (11. Dezember 2013)

andi. schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, kenne mich mit BMC nicht so gut aus. Wie würdet ihr die Wertstabilität beurteilen bei Wiederverkauf eines Komplettrades nach einem Jahr? Kategorie Topmodelle ~6000-7000



BMC verramscht die Modelle schon recht früh im Modelljahr, so dass der Wiederverkauf sich in der Regel schwierig gestalten dürfte, sogar schwieriger, als bei vielen anderen Herstellern. Bzgl Wertstabilität sollte man IMHO nicht bei BMC schauen ...


----------



## TheRace (11. Dezember 2013)

Splash schrieb:


> BMC verramscht die Modelle schon recht früh im Modelljahr, so dass der Wiederverkauf sich in der Regel schwierig gestalten dürfte, sogar schwieriger, als bei vielen anderen Herstellern. Bzgl Wertstabilität sollte man IMHO nicht bei BMC schauen ...



Sehe ich auch so.
Der Preisverfall ist riesig.
Deswegen würde ich etwas warten, reuziert kaufen und 3-4 Jahre fahren. 
Wer immer das Neueste braucht, der muss in den saueren Apfel beissen.


----------



## donadi (17. Dezember 2013)

Sieht super aus. Welche Gabel ist da dran? Wie ist die Lenkerbreite?



Jochen_DC schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein BMC in Aktion  Jetzt isdt es endlich perfekt so wie es ist . Nach der langen zeit jetzt nach wie vor das mit Abstand beste Tourenrad was ich je hatte.


----------



## Jochen_DC (17. Dezember 2013)

donadi schrieb:


> Sieht super aus. Welche Gabel ist da dran? Wie ist die Lenkerbreite?



danke . lenker ist 711 mm breit, für mich perfekt auf nem AM. die gabel is ne 2012er Revelation 120-150mm . passt auch hervorragend


----------



## the donkey (22. Dezember 2013)

So die Gabel ist drin
Über die Tage noch einstellen und dann mal testen


----------



## wildhai (26. Dezember 2013)

Ist das ein Cannondale?

Wie viel Federweg hat den die Lefty?

Doppelbrückengabel in BMC Fully Rahmen
http://www.socaltrailriders.org/forum/showthread.php?34495-90-degree-head-angle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (26. Dezember 2013)

Nein das ist ein BMC Trailfox aus 2009 mit 120mm Lefty und hinten ebenso 120mm

Naja ich hab ja keine 200mm Gabel eingebaut.
Und das der Rahmen wie im Link gezeigt wird zerstört wurde hat nix mit BMC zu tun.
Sondern das bekommst mit jedem anderen Rahmen auch hin wenn Du es übertreibst.
Wenn ich eine 200 DC Gabel in einen CC/ Tour  Rahmen einbaue kann drauf stehen an Marke was will der wird kaputt gehen. Auch wenn der gezeigte 150mm hat ist es nicht das Problem der Marke sondern das Wenige zwischen den Ohren beim Erbauer


----------



## wildhai (26. Dezember 2013)

Ah ja, danke ist natürlich ein BMC Trailfox- Smile

Ich finde bis 150 sollte das vorne auch bei den 120ern gehen.

Für ab 160er Gabel  war einmal das Supertrail zu haben.

Das Superstroke konnte hinten auf 130 oder 150 mm Federweg eingestellt werden.
Es gab zwei Positionen zu Befestigung des Dämpfers an der Wippe.

180 finde ich auch zuviel.

Besonders angetan hat es mir der rosa Schaltzug hinten:


----------



## the donkey (26. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaub auch das Du zwischen Cannondale und BMC unterscheiden kannst

Hat mich schon länger gereizt so eine Lefty und nun hat es sich ergeben. Macht sich bis jetzt ganz gut
Im Frühjahr noch ein anderer LRS (wird derzeit gebaut) und dann mal sehn

Und wenn es etwas gröber werden soll dann nehm ich das hier


----------



## Diplo54 (29. Dezember 2013)

Hallo BMCler, habe vor ein paar Tagen mein TF02 Trailcrew (Modell 2013) bekommen. Bin soweit sehr zufrieden, nur die Reifenfreiheit hinten ist ein Problem. Mit dem serienmäßigen IBEX FR 2.25 sind maximal 2mm Platz zur Querstrebe. Der Ardent 2,4 den ich gerne montiert hätte passt nicht rein. Hatte vorher ein Alu TF02 (vermutlich Modell 2012) getestet und da war massig Platz. Ist das normal so oder ist bei meinem Hinterbau die Querstrebe zu tief eingeschweißt?
Laut BMC ist gehört das so und 2012er Hinterbau passt nicht, da de Kinematik geändert wurde...


----------



## Rockside (29. Dezember 2013)

Daß der Abstand beim original Serienreifen so gering ist, ist allerdings sehr erstaunlich, weil eigentlich zu gering, falls man mal ein Stein im Profil verklemmt hätte. Da würde ich beim BMC-Händler mal mit anderen TF02 Rädern vergleichen.


----------



## Slow (29. Dezember 2013)

the donkey schrieb:


> So die Gabel ist drin
> Über die Tage noch einstellen und dann mal testen



wirklich sehr sehr geil! Gefällt mir echt was du aus deinem TF03 machst!


----------



## the donkey (30. Dezember 2013)

Danke
Heut werd ich wahrscheinlich mal testen gehn


----------



## Diplo54 (30. Dezember 2013)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Daß der Abstand beim original Serienreifen so gering ist, ist allerdings sehr erstaunlich, weil eigentlich zu gering, falls man mal ein Stein im Profil verklemmt hätte. Da würde ich beim BMC-Händler mal mit anderen TF02 Rädern vergleichen.


Leider hat in meiner Nähe kein Händler  ein 2013er mit Alu-Hinterbau am Lager...
Hat jemand hier im Forum eins und kann ein Foto mit Größenangabe des montierten Reifen posten?
Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## deflo (5. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir gerade ein 2013er Speedfox Deore/SLX gegönnt.
Geiles Bike!
Bisher bin ich super zufrieden, obwohl ich bisher nur unter ziemlich schmierigen Bedingungen fahren konnte.

Hat hier vielleicht jemand nähere Info zu dem verbauten Dämpfer, dem Scor SHP200?
Mein Händler hat auch keine Unterlagen dazu und BMC hat bisher nicht auf eine Anfragemail reagiert.
Der Dämpfer funktioniert gut, soweit kein Problem. Aber ich hätte halt gerne noch eine Serviceanleitung bzw. eine Luftdrucktabelle o.ä.
Falls also jemand entsprechende Info zum Dämpfer hat, bitte Bescheid geben!

Besten Dank,
schönen Gruß,
Flo


----------



## PietAM (10. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
habe mir seinerzeit einen Rahmenkit des BMC Superstroke 01 mit FOX RP2 geordert und das Bike nach meinen Bedürfnissen selbst aufgebaut. Die Dämpferwippe habe ich stets in der 150mm Position und den Rahmen dann mit einer Marzocchi 55 Bomber ATA 120-160mm kombiniert. Hinzu kommen ultrastabile Teile wie 203/203 Saint Vierkolben Bremsen, Kurbel, Schaltwerk, Mavic Crossline mit 2.4er Schwalbe Reifen und Downhillschläuche mit Dichtmilch (Pannenschutz). Dazu einen 780mm Lenker und eine KS Telestütze. Das Bike lässt sich spielerisch bewegen und macht gerade bergab mächtig Spass. Mir liegt die Geo sehr gut. Bergauf wird's dann wg. dem Gewicht ehr anstrengend, aber nach jeder Auffahrt kommt ja dann auch die belohnende Abfahrt.
Gruß Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (10. Januar 2014)

Pics - or it didn't happen 



Endlich einer, der die Bremshebel so eingestellt hat, dass sie STEHENEND passen!


----------



## Jochen_DC (10. Januar 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Pics - or it didn't happen
> Endlich einer, der die Bremshebel so eingestellt hat, dass sie STEHENEND passen!



die anderen fahren doch auch stehend. so wie hier die hebel stehen (wurde lange jahre so gefahren) fördert das den armpump ohne ende. stheen die hebel dagegen eher waagrecht wird der armpump Muskel deutlich entlastet. ausprobieren, merkt man sofort ;-)


----------



## Michi92 (20. Februar 2014)

wollte euch mal meine Erfahrungen mit dem BMC Speedfox SF02 mitteilen.

Hatte jetzt innerhalb einem Jahr 2 Rahmenbrüche, immer an der exakt selben Stelle.






Wenn ich jetzt einen neuen Rahmen bekomme verkaufe ich das Bike sofort und hole mir ein gescheides Fahrrad.


----------



## Rockside (20. Februar 2014)

Das schaut so aus, als ob der Bruch kurz vor dem Verstärkungselement nach unten wäre. Möglicherweise gibt's da Verwindungen, die zum Bruch geführt haben. Ich frage mich, wieso BMC am Hinterbau das Rahmendreieck nur einseitig gemacht hat. Belastungsmäßig dürfte das nicht so gut sein.


----------



## Bergziege1 (20. Februar 2014)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Das schaut so aus, als ob der Bruch kurz vor dem Verstärkungselement nach unten wäre. Möglicherweise gibt's da Verwindungen, die zum Bruch geführt haben. Ich frage mich, wieso BMC am Hinterbau das Rahmendreieck nur einseitig gemacht hat. Belastungsmäßig dürfte das nicht so gut sein.



In der Tat eine von vielen Fehlkonstruktionen bei BMC Speedfox und Trailfox Rahmen. 
Bei Giant Anthem X und Trance X  sitzt das Verstärkungselement mittig.


----------



## wildhai (21. Februar 2014)

Hi Michi92, das ist nicht schön

Interessant wäre noch Baujahr der Rahmen,

Rahmengröße

Gewicht des Fahrers

Laufleistung der Fahrräder in km, bzw. Jahren

Was wäre denn ein gescheides  Fahrrad?


----------



## Rockside (21. Februar 2014)

Bergziege1 schrieb:


> Bei Giant Anthem X und Trance X  sitzt das Verstärkungselement mittig.


Daß bei den die Strebe mittig sitzt ist vielleicht etwas besser, aber stabiler wäre es imho erst, wenn beidseitig die Streben wären und somit das Hinterbau-Dreieck beidseitg vorhanden wäre. Bei den neuen Trailfox ist das jetzt so gebaut.

Das ist aber auch der erste Fall von dem ich gelesen habe, daß da am Hinterbau was bricht.


----------



## Michi92 (21. Februar 2014)

wildhai schrieb:


> Hi Michi92, das ist nicht schön
> 
> Interessant wäre noch Baujahr der Rahmen,
> 
> ...



Hi, 

die Rahmengröße ist M, ich wiege 80 Kilo und die Laufleistung war von jedem Bike ca. 2500 KM also jeweils ein Jahr


----------



## austriacarp (22. Februar 2014)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Daß bei den die Strebe mittig sitzt ist vielleicht etwas besser, aber stabiler wäre es imho erst, wenn beidseitig die Streben wären und somit das Hinterbau-Dreieck beidseitg vorhanden wäre. Bei den neuen Trailfox ist das jetzt so gebaut.
> 
> Das ist aber auch der erste Fall von dem ich gelesen habe, daß da am Hinterbau was bricht.


Is ja eigentlich egal wo die Drecksräder von BMC brechen die glauben das sie hochwertige Bikes bauen und kriegen seit Jahren ihre Rahmenbrüche nicht in den Griff. Das ist leider die traurige Warheit und auch der Grund warum du ein gebrauchtes BMC nur mehr herschenken kannst weil es keiner kaufen will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerosin0815 (22. Februar 2014)

Hatte ein Trailfox TF 02 2009 (Alu)
War *mein* schlechtester Rahmen im Detail.War kein Komplettrad.
Hatte mir den Rahmen bei Bikepalast gekauft.War wieder mal ne verramsch Aktion.
Habe ich zugeschlagen.
Endlich ein BMC !
War total entsetzt über die Qualität des Rahmens.
Die Lager liefen schon neu knurspelig und knarzend.Der Lack war unterirdisch.
Die Schweißnähte so la la.
In den Hinterbau passte nicht mal ein NN 2.4 vernünftig rein.Hässliche geräusche waren das als die Steinchen am Hinterbau vorbeischrammten.
Nach 1 Tour waren schon deutliche Schleifspuren zu sehen.

Denke mal bei BMC klaffen da Anspruch und die Realität deutlich auseinander.


----------



## Rockside (22. Februar 2014)

Wenn Dein BMC so billig war, hast Du dann wirklich geglaubt, Du bekommst dann was ganz tolles für so wenig Geld? 
Die alte Regel: wer billig kauft, kauft 2 mal.

Wenn bei Deinem BMC der 2,4er Reifen nicht wirklich rein ging, warum hast Du's dann doch gemacht und Dir damit vorhersehbare Schäden eingehandelt? Was nicht geht, kann nicht nicht ohne Folgeschaden passend gemacht werden.


----------



## austriacarp (22. Februar 2014)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Hatte ein Trailfox TF 02.
> War mein schlechtestes Rad.War kein Komplettrad.
> Hatte mir den Rahmen bei Bikepalast gekauft.War wieder mal ne verramsch Aktion.
> Habe ich zugeschlagen.
> ...


Ich war damals mit den TF01 bis der Rahmen gebrochen ist zufrieden weil ich bis dato nichts anderes kannte. Jetzt kommt mir so ein Bike mit Sicherheit nicht mehr ins Haus. Wenn die wenigstens die Eier in der Hose hätten und zugeben würden das sie ein Problem mit ihren Rahmen haben war bei mir damals absolut nicht der Fall. Ich hatte 3 Monate kein Bike weil der Rahmen in der Garantie gebrochen war und BMC ihn nicht ersetzen wollte ein absolutes no go. Ein Arbeitskollege von mir hat sich trotzt meiner Erfahrungen ein BMC Team Elite für 4000€ gekauft und ist nach einen Monat scheiß drauf da er in den Hinterbau nichtmal einen ordentlichen 2.2 er Reifen reinbekommt ohne das jeder kleine Stein am Hinterbau streift und das ist ja beim Carbon Rahmen nicht gerade optimal. Kette ist ihn einmal rausgesprungen und jetzt hat er ein ordentliches Cut an der Strebe und jetzt hat er vor lauter Angst das halbe Rad mit einer 2mm Schutzfolie abgeklebt. Es gibt schon einen Grund dafür das die auf ihren Rahmen sitzen bleiben und dann für 400€ verschläudern.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (22. Februar 2014)

> Wenn Dein BMC so billig war, hast Du dann wirklich geglaubt, Du bekommst dann was ganz tolles für so wenig Geld?



Ja,hab ich.
Die Rahmenpreise für die 2009 Modelle waren regulär so ca 1600€.Als da Bikepalast für 399€ die Rahmen rausgehauen hat hab ich zugeschlagen.Die BMC Räder waren damals wie heute sehr teuer gegenüber der konkurrenz.
Da hatte ich schon mehr erwartet von einem Rahmen der *offiziell* 1 Jahr vorher 1600€ kosten sollte !
Egal ob Ausverkauf oder nicht.



> Wenn bei Deinem BMC der 2,4er Reifen nicht wirklich rein ging, warum hast Du's dann doch gemacht und Dir damit vorhersehbare Schäden eingehandelt?



Ganz einfach:
Bei Montage schien *rein optisch* genügend Platz zwischen der strebe und dem Reifen zu sein.Sonst hätte ich doch bei einem neuen Rahmen keine Ausfahrt in Angriff genommen 
Habe aber die Rechnung ohne die Steinchen gemacht die im Profil fest hingen und dann sehr geräuschvoll an der Strebe entlang kratzten 
Bei einem Reifen mit wenig Volumen wie zb einem Rocket Ron hätte es evtl gerade so gefunzt.
Das ist aber nicht Sinn der Sache.Oder ?


----------



## Rockside (22. Februar 2014)

So weit ich weiss, werden die Rahmen mit Absicht relativ eng gebaut, um damit de facto klar zu machen, daß Enduro mit dicken Reifen damit nicht geht. Wer's dann doch macht, riskiert dann wohl die Brüche.

All-Mountain ist damit angesagt und kein Cross-Over zum Enduro. Wie's jetzt bei den neuen Modellen ist, weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (22. Februar 2014)

> So weit ich weiss, werden die Rahmen mit Absicht relativ eng gebaut, um damit de facto klar zu machen, daß Enduro mit dicken Reifen damit nicht geht. Wer's dann doch macht, riskiert dann wohl die Brüche.



Was ?
Unzählige Hersteller haben bewusst ausreichend Hinterbaufreiheit einkalkuliert.Kann ja sein das man einen großvolumigen Reifen fahren möchte.
Hat doch nix mit AM oder Enduro zu tun.
Großvolumige Reifen machen sogar an einem leichten Hardtail Sinn.
Wenn das tatsächlich die Intervention von BMC war dann gute Nacht.
Ich nenne es eher einen Konstruktionsmangel bzw nicht zu Ende gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (22. Februar 2014)

@austriacarp
Ist es das Problem von BMC das die Kette beim Kollegen abgesprungen ist?
Ist es ebenso das Problem von Specialized das es Steine gibt, die im Weg sind und einem das Schaltwerk abreißen wie in Deinem Fall?

Glaube eher nicht oder? Bitte auf dem Boden bleiben.
Ich kann mich noch an ein Statement von Dir im Speci Bereich erinnern wo es auch Qualität geht das nicht besonders positiv war!
Keine Marke ist ohne Fehler und hier muß ich auf ein aktuelles Beispiel aus der Autoszene verweisen
Porsche ruft alle GT3 zurück wegen Brandgefahr. Die Marke ist nicht gerade als Schnäppchen bekannt und selbst dort passieren bei extrem hochwertigen Produkten eben Fehler.

Warum also machst Du dann immer ein Fass auf wenn ein BMC Rahmen bricht.
Schließe doch damit ab! Das spart Dir eine menge Nerven und den anderen die gern ihr BMC fahren Deine tolle Kommentare


----------



## maxissmo (22. Februar 2014)

hier mal mein Senf als ehemaliger 2facher BMC Besitzer:

Regulär viel zu teuer, aber die Bikepalast Preise waren definitiv schnäppchen, um das Geld kriegte man sicher nichts Vergleichbares!
Mein TF01 von 2009 war ein gutes Rad mit dem ich viel spass hatte. Allerdings war nach dem ersten Bikepark einsatz klar das es dafür nicht gebaut ist, also weg damit bevors kaputt ist....
BMC dürfte bei den konstruktionen was die Stabilität angeht eher am limit arbeiten, bei problemen innerhalb der Garantiezeit aber rumzicken --> totales NO GO! 
Die verarbeitung des Lackes und der Schweissnähte war zumindest bei meinen Rahmen nicht zu beanstanden. Da kenn ich schlimmeres
Verteufeln würd ich die Rahmen im allgemeinen nicht unbedingt, nur den Service von BMC. 
Der Focus von BMC dürfte wohl eher auf Rennradrahmen sein... Schade


----------



## the donkey (22. Februar 2014)

Bis auf das "regulär viel zu teuer" kann ich durchaus zustimmen.

Zu teuer für das was man bekommt sind viele andere auch haben aber einen besseren Service


----------



## maxissmo (22. Februar 2014)

Stimmt, zu teuer für das was man bekommt sind sicher viele andere auch. 
Für den regulären PReis von über 2000€ hätt ich mir damals aber auch wahrscheinlich was anderes gekauft. Ich halt weder was vom Gutreden noch vom schlechtreden, manchmal hat man halt auch pech... 
Mir hat mein TF jedenfalls getaugt und jetzt hab ich was neues, mal sehn wie darüber in 1-2 jahren denk..


----------



## the donkey (22. Februar 2014)

Mir taugt mein TF heut noch und ich würd auch wieder eines nehmen.
Jedoch sicherlich nicht von der Stange, kaufe jedoch kein Bike von der Stange und das kann heißen wie es will.


----------



## maxissmo (22. Februar 2014)

Ich würd mir aus Prinzip nicht 2x hintereinander den gleichen Rahmen Kaufen, da gibt viel zu viel zu entdecken... aber wie gesagt mir hats getaugt. Ein Bike von der Stange hatte sich seit meiner Kindheit nichtmehr, da geht ja die hälfte des spasses verloren


----------



## Bergziege1 (23. Februar 2014)

Michi92 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die Rahmengröße ist M, ich wiege 80 Kilo und die Laufleistung war von jedem Bike ca. 2500 KM also jeweils ein Jahr


Materialschonender wären 70 Kilo bei Rahmengröße M


----------



## Kerosin0815 (23. Februar 2014)

> Materialschonender wären 70 Kilo bei Rahmengröße M


----------



## austriacarp (24. Februar 2014)

the donkey schrieb:


> @austriacarp
> Ich kann mich noch an ein Statement von Dir im Speci Bereich erinnern wo es auch Qualität geht das nicht besonders positiv war!


Das war ein feuchter Traum habe ich nicht geschrieben und das man ein gebrochenes Schaltauge wo ein Ast im Weg war mit einen Rahmenbruch vergleicht sagt ja einiges aus. Kaufe dir ein anständiges Bike damit du einen Vergleich hast oder rede dir dein TF weiterhin schön das geht ja bei dir recht gut.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (24. Februar 2014)

> oder rede dir dein TF weiterhin schön



Fänd *ich* als schwierig.Nie wieder TF.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (24. Februar 2014)

ganz schön unterschiedlich die ansichten. ich würde nach 3 jahren tf immer noch sagen forever tf


----------



## the donkey (24. Februar 2014)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Das war ein feuchter Traum habe ich nicht geschrieben und das man ein gebrochenes Schaltauge wo ein Ast im Weg war mit einen Rahmenbruch vergleicht sagt ja einiges aus. Kaufe dir ein anständiges Bike damit du einen Vergleich hast oder rede dir dein TF weiterhin schön das geht ja bei dir recht gut.


 
Ich habe nicht den Bruch des Schaltwerkes verglichen mit dem Rahmenbruch sondern Deine Darstellung in Frage gestellt,
was das Abspringen der Kette und den daraus resultierenden Cuts mit der Rahmenqualität zu tun hat.
Auch an einem Speci führt ein solcher Cut wenn er zum Bruch. Nennt sich glaub Kerbwirkung!

Du sollstest also morgens erstmal einen Kaffee mehr trinken und dann schreiben

Das Thema gescheites Bike lassen wir glaub.Weil Du außer Deinen Vorlieben was Bikes angeht  nur schwer die Meinung von anderen akzeptieren kannst.


Zum Thema Speci brechen nicht
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...tumpi-fsr-26-evo-hinterbau-kpl-wenig-gefahren
Ich kenne die näheren Umstände nicht aber es geht alles kommt nur drauf an wie!


----------



## Rockside (24. Februar 2014)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Was ?
> Unzählige Hersteller haben bewusst ausreichend Hinterbaufreiheit einkalkuliert.Kann ja sein das man einen großvolumigen Reifen fahren möchte.
> Hat doch nix mit AM oder Enduro zu tun.
> Großvolumige Reifen machen sogar an einem leichten Hardtail Sinn.


Großvolumige Reifen haben nicht drekt was mit Enduro zu tun, aber damit wird eben doch meistens eine deutlich härtere Gangart in Richtung Enduro gefahren.
Wenn andere Hersteller bewusst auch dickere Reifen erlauben, dann ist das eben so.

Aber an einem wirklich leichten Hardtail machen dicke Reifen überhaupt keinen Sinn, weil sie dann nämlich gar nicht mehr leicht wären. Das ist ein Widerspruch in sich.

Dagegen gibt es natürlich auch recht stabile Enduro-Hardtails, bei denen dicke Reifen dann wieder einen Sinn machen. Womit wir dann wieder eindeutig bei Enduro wären. Eine Gangart, wofür zumindest die älteren BMC nicht ausgelegt waren ---> fette Reifen passen nicht wirklich rein.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (24. Februar 2014)

> Aber an einem wirklich leichten Hardtail machen dicke Reifen überhaupt keinen Sinn, weil sie dann nämlich gar nicht mehr leicht wären. Das ist ein Widerspruch in sich.



Wie meinen ?
Gerade in einem Hardtail (auch Weight Weenies) macht so ein Reifen Sinn.Merke du hast tatsächlich keine Ahnung 
Fahre mal ein "normales" Hardtail einmal mit *leichten* 2,1 Reifen wie zb Rocket Ron usw und dann einmal mit *leichten* 2,4 Reifen.
Die 2,4 kannst du mit weniger Druck fahren.Rollt leichter.Fährt sich besser.Macht Sinn.

Großvolumig hat nix zwingend mit der Gangart zu tun.Das Profil und die Gummimischung schon...


Weiterimdunkelntappen


----------



## Rockside (24. Februar 2014)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Großvolumig hat nix zwingend mit der Gangart zu tun.


Das ist auch das was ich geschrieben habe, Du mit der großen Ahnung.

Nur würdest Du doch kaum einen leichten Rocket Ron an ein BMC Trailfox bauen. Richtig? Und dann wärst genau Du derjenige, der sich darüber beklagen würde, wenn der Rahmen beim Enduro zerbröselt. Wie schon mal gesagt, die älteren Trailfox waren für All-Mountain gut, aber nicht für hartes Enduro. Deshalb hat man wohl die Rahmen etwas schmaler gestaltet, damit das im Normalfall nicht passiert.

Auch die Rahmen andere Hersteller zerbröseln, wenn man sie zweckentfremdet. Das I-Net ist voll davon.

Wenn Du Enduro fahren willst, dann kauf Dir doch ein ausgewiesenes Enduro und gut isses.


----------



## 4mate (24. Februar 2014)




----------



## Rockside (24. Februar 2014)

...


----------



## austriacarp (25. Februar 2014)

[QUOTENur würdest Du doch kaum einen leichten Rocket Ron an ein BMC Trailfox bauen. Richtig? Und dann wärst genau Du derjenige, der sich darüber beklagen würde, wenn der Rahmen beim Enduro zerbröselt.][/QUOTE]
Ich glaube jetzt hast du es gecheckt wenn man einen groß volumigen Reifen in ein Bike baut dann zerbröselt der Rahmen.
Ohne Worte


----------



## Kerosin0815 (25. Februar 2014)

> Nur würdest Du doch kaum einen leichten Rocket Ron an ein BMC Trailfox bauen



Natürlich.Fahre den Rocket Ron 2,4 hinten auf meinem Specialized Stumpjumper FSR.Wie auch auf dem ehemaligem TF.
Hat viel Volumen,ausreichend grip und rollt sehr gut.
Macht doch Sinn hinten einen Leichtläufer zu montieren.
Vorne natürlich was mit mehr grip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf H. (25. Februar 2014)

Bergziege1 schrieb:


> Materialschonender wären 70 Kilo bei Rahmengröße M


Tilo , Tilo !! Du fährst doch auch Grösse S mit 78 Kilo .


----------



## Bergziege1 (25. Februar 2014)

Rolf H. schrieb:


> Tilo , Tilo !! Du fährst doch auch Grösse S mit 78 Kilo .


Das mit dem kleinen Cube war ein Ausrutscher. Hab momentan nur 68 Kg bei 1,73, Größe M


----------



## the donkey (7. März 2014)

Lassen wir mal wieder Bilder sprechen


----------



## Kerosin0815 (7. März 2014)




----------



## Rockside (7. März 2014)

Schaut gut und stimmig aus !  Wieviel Federweg hat denn diese Lefty?

Ich bin auch mal ein Bike mit Lefty zur Probe gefahren. Ist schon sagenhaft, im welcher Art und Weise die alles wegbügelt.


----------



## the donkey (7. März 2014)

Macht vorn und hinten 120mm
Dämpfer ist nur von außen ein Radium Pro. Drinnen ist ein ISX und der ist geshimt
Bin heute nur kurz gerollt und war sehr pos überrascht
Lenker und Griffe sind noch nicht fest und Umbau auf Milch steht noch an und die Bremse bekommt eventuell noch andere Leitungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerDad (15. März 2014)

Hallo, ich hoffe mir kann hier jemand weiterhelfen.
Ich habe einen BMC SF 02 Rahmen von 2007 bekommen. Der Rahmen stammte von einem Unfall und war ohne Dämpfer. 
Die aktuelleren Modelle habe ja eine Einbaulänge von 200 mm, wie war das damals? Der Federweg war ja, soweit wie ich gelesen habe nur 100/100 mm.

Danke schon mal für Bemühungen


----------



## BikerDad (16. März 2014)

hat denn keiner eine Angabe bezüglich des Einbaumaßes?


----------



## the donkey (16. März 2014)

Ich hatte an beiden BMC das gleiche Einbaumaß
Der eine Rahmen hatte 100mm Federweg und der jetzige ebenso.
Genauer 200/57mm


----------



## BikerDad (20. März 2014)

das hilft mir weiter, ich werd mal bestellen, Danke


----------



## NoDope61 (20. März 2014)

passt eigentlich auch ein rock shox monarch plus rc3
in ein trailfox tf01 von 2013?


----------



## Diplo54 (20. März 2014)

NoDope61 schrieb:


> passt eigentlich auch ein rock shox monarch plus rc3
> in ein trailfox tf01 von 2013?


Hallo, kannst Du mal ein Bild von der Reifenfreiheit mit Carbon Hinterbau posten? Würde mich mal interessieren, wie es im Vergleich zu meinem TF02 aussieht (siehe mein Post #2046).
Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## maxissmo (20. März 2014)

NoDope61 schrieb:


> passt eigentlich auch ein rock shox monarch plus rc3
> in ein trailfox tf01 von 2013?



wenn die Einbaulänge und der Hub passen (wie beim serien Dämpfer) dann ja. Wie er sich mit der Kinematik deines TF verträgt und welchen Tune du brauchst müsste sich mit ein bisschen googeln und Tabellen Studieren rausfinden lassen


----------



## NoDope61 (20. März 2014)

ich denke, das ist ähnlich wie beim carbon.
hab zur zeit den mk2 in 2,2 montiert.
da ist genug platz. ist aber auch etwas schmalbrüstig.
bekomme am samstag einen specialized ground control in 2,3.
dann mach ich ein foto.

lg günter


----------



## NoDope61 (20. März 2014)

maxissmo schrieb:


> wenn die Einbaulänge und der Hub passen (wie beim serien Dämpfer) dann ja. Wie er sich mit der Kinematik deines TF verträgt und welchen Tune du brauchst müsste sich mit ein bisschen googeln und Tabellen Studieren rausfinden lassen


habe bedenken, dass der ausgleichsbehälter am unterrohr anschlägt.


----------



## Groudon (23. März 2014)

Ich habe gerade mal bei BMC auf der HP das Trailfox 2 Trailcrew mit dem Trailfox 3 verglichen.

Die beiden Modelle haben ja einen Gewichtsunterschied von 0,24kg, wobei das 3er *leichter* ist.

Dann habe ich mal die Unterschiede gesucht:

_________________ TF02 TC_______TF03

Rahmen___________Carbon/Alu_____Alu
__________________3140g________3300g
_Dämpfer___________Float X________Float
__________________365g__________208g_
Stütze_____________RS Reverb_____BMC
__________________600g_________300g (?!)
Schalthebel_________SLX___________Deore

_Ist bereits im Rahmengewicht berücksichtigt!_

Da der Rahmen des normalen TF02 mit 2980g angegeben wird, dort aber Steckachse und Dämpfer (Float) dabei sind, müsste der Rahmen des TF03 TC mit Steckachse und Dämpfer in der Regel 3140g wiegen.

Also spart der Rahmen des TF02 eigentlich 160g, packt aber wieder 200g drauf.

Das dürfte das ja erklären. Aber wird der Carbonrahmen wirklich soviel Steifer sein? Denn rein wegen 300g lohnt sich ja der Krasse Aufpreis nicht. Sind ja immerhin 1000€ an Preisspanne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## makkuupussi (28. März 2014)

Hallo Gemeinde,
kann mir von euch jemand die Maße des Steuerkopflagers für ein TF 02 von 2011 sagen? Bevor ich meins jetzt ausbaue, nachmesse, bestelle.... . Würde die Reparatur gerne in einem Rutsch durchführen.

Danke

Uli


----------



## mw.dd (28. März 2014)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mal bei BMC auf der HP das Trailfox 2 Trailcrew mit dem Trailfox 3 verglichen.
> 
> Die beiden Modelle haben ja einen Gewichtsunterschied von 0,24kg, wobei das 3er *leichter* ist.
> 
> ...



Der Aufpreis kommt durch den Carbon-Hauptrahmen, die Variostütze und den Dämpfer zustande. Dämpfer und Stütze sind gleichzeitig dafür verantwortlich, dass das TF02 TC trotz Carbon-Hauptrahmen schwerer als das TF03 ist.

Das man bei einem Fully durch die Verwendung von Carbon nicht sehr viel Gewicht einsparen kann, ist denke ich bekannt. Ob man die höhere Steifigkeit im Fahrbetrieb bemerkt? Ich wahrscheinlich nicht... Zitat von der BMC-Website: "...Der TF03-Rahmen ist aus hochwertigem Aluminium gefertigt und bewegt sich in puncto Steifigkeit auf einem identischen Level wie das TF01..."

Das TF03 29 fährt jedenfalls gut; ein paar Gramm mehr oder weniger sind mir egal.


----------



## Diplo54 (30. März 2014)

Hallo, bei meinem TF02 Trailcrew (2013) ist die serienmäßige Kettenführung bald durchgeschliffen. Kann mir jemand sagen, wo es günstig Ersatz gibt?
Hat jemand einen Tipp, ob man statt der starren Führung auf eine Rolle umbauen kann?
Viele Grüße


----------



## NoDope61 (2. April 2014)

der monarch plus passt nicht ins trailfox tf 01 2013 carbon


----------



## BearCycle (3. April 2014)

Mein Trailfox  ist nach wie vor zu haben. Gegen Bares, gerne auch gegen nen FR DH.


----------



## Blackbox (15. April 2014)

Hallo Leute, wollte euch fragen, ob das die richtigen Hinterbaulager für einen Trailfox TF02 (Modelljahr 2012, Farbe Mango) sind.

http://www.riderzone.de/product_info.php/info/p1556_Lagersatz-fuer-BMC-Fourstroke-Trailfox.html


----------



## donadi (16. April 2014)

NoDope61 schrieb:


> der monarch plus passt nicht ins trailfox tf 01 2013 carbon



Und umgedreht?


----------



## mw.dd (16. April 2014)

donadi schrieb:


> Und umgedreht?



Ohne es probiert zu haben: Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass das Trailfox in den Monarch plus passt


----------



## NoDope61 (16. April 2014)

donadi schrieb:


> Und umgedreht?


geht auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donadi (16. April 2014)

Mist. Habe noch so ein BMC Sorgenkind das ein besseren Dämpfer will. Ein Superstroke.

DHX 5 geht auf jeden Fall nicht.


----------



## Rockside (16. April 2014)

Was ist gegen den Fox RP2 mit Boostvalve am Trailfox einzuwenden ? Der funktioniert bei mir einwandfrei. Vorrausgesetzt man hat die für den Fahrer passende Boostvalve-stärke.


----------



## the donkey (18. April 2014)

Eigentlich nix
Ein Manitou ISX4 paßt übrigens auch nicht


----------



## retrogroup (29. April 2014)

Blackbox schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, wollte euch fragen, ob das die richtigen Hinterbaulager für einen Trailfox TF02 (Modelljahr 2012, Farbe Mango) sind.
> 
> http://www.riderzone.de/product_info.php/info/p1556_Lagersatz-fuer-BMC-Fourstroke-Trailfox.html



Ich habe damals hier gekauft: http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id269.html


----------



## NoDope61 (1. Mai 2014)

endlich fertig


----------



## hjc (2. Mai 2014)

Servus,

passt bei einem 2013er BMC Speedfox SF01 26" Rahmen nach Umbau (bspw. mittel Reset Racing) eine tapered Gabel? Welche SS Kombi bräuchte man dann von REEST? C1 oder B1?

EDIT: Nach etwas Recherche sollte doch auch der Cane Creek EC44/40 unten und bspw. der Cane Creek ZS44 short semi-i. gehen oder?

Grüße und Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (17. Juni 2014)

Hallo - könntets ihr mir mal ein paar Fragen zum 29" Trailfox beantworten?

1. Gibt es eigentlich auch Framesets?
Im Prinzip würde ich gerne ein Alu Trailfox Rahmen in M mit Float X oder gar keinem Dämpfer kaufen.. falls ein CCDB Air CS reinpasst.

2. Wie tief kann man beim M Rahmen die Sattelstütze versenken? Mir reichen 15cm Verstellung wie bei der Reverb Stealth nicht aus, und ich würde lieber eine Vecnum Moveloc 170 oder 200mm montieren... Sind 30.5cm beim M Rahmen gegeben (Stütze wäre ja sogar nur 30.9mm Durchmesser. Soweit ich sehe hat BMC Standardmäßig 31.8mm - korrekt?

3. Wie weit kann man das Sattelrohr noch abkürzen? 44cm ist mir ein bisserl zu viel. 42cm wäre optimal. Hab schon bisher oft Sattelrohre gekürzt. Daher will ich auch den Alu statt karbonrahmen...

4. Reifenfreiheit - passen hinten dicke Reifen auf einer breiten Felge rein. Etwa 29" Magic Marry auf einer Roval 30mm Innenbreite Felge?


Hintergrund - ich möchte mir ein Trailfox zum Vertriden aufbauen. Federgabel wäre wohl eine Pike 160mm. Dazu Laufräder mit breiten Felgen (mindestens 30mm Innenbreite) - und halt am liebsten die Vecnum Moveloc 200mm Stütze für die ich das Sattelrohr etwa 2cm kürzen müsste sowie etwa 305 ausgeriebenen Sattelrohr bräuchte..


----------



## Rockside (21. Juni 2014)

Ich glaube daß Du nur sehr, sehr wenige 29" Trailfox-Fahrer in D finden wirst. 29" ist eher eine Ausnahmeerscheinung für sehr große Fahrer. Damit hat sich imho BMC vom deutschen Markt wohl ein Stück weit selbst entfernt. Vielleicht hast Du mit Deinen Fragen in US-Foren mehr Glück.

Was das Sattelrohr-kürzen angeht ... das würde bei einem Neu-Bike wahrscheinlich die Garantie kosten.


----------



## felixh. (21. Juni 2014)

Also wenn das kürzen des Sattelrohrs irgendeine Garantie - außer im direkt angrenzenden Bereich betrifft, dann kann BMC vor Gericht gehen und versuchen das mit einem Sachverständigen zu belegen. So blöd werdens nicht sein. (die einzige Gefahr wäre, wenn man nach dem kürzen ein übermäßig lange Stütze fahren würde bzw deswegen Mindesteinstecktiefen nicht beachtet, weil der Hebel sich halt leicht ändert). Das bezieht sich zumindest auf den Alu Rahmen. Bei Carbon denke ich dass kürzen wirklich etwas problematisch wäre - aber ich kenne mich da einfach absolut nicht aus.

In dem anderen Trailfox Thread wurde mir zum Glück schon geantwortet. 1cm ist möglich beim M Rahmen. Reifenfreiheit ist gegeben und Sattelrohr ist definitiv lang genug für eine Vecnum Moveloc 200 selbst mit 1cm kürzen des Sattelrohrs.

Nur Frage 1 - ist noch ungelöst. Evtl ist es nämlich doch möglich über ein paar Händler an Rahmenkits vom Alu Rahmen ranzukommen.


----------



## schmidtjr (1. August 2014)

Hi zusammen,

Achja.. nach 5 Jahren kann man knackende Lager ja mal austauschen dacht ich. Dabei hats mich erwischt, eine Schraube ist beim losschrauben zerbrochen. Da war wohl reichlich Schraubensicherung dran, zu reichlich für das bisschen Alu.

Weiß jemand wo man Ersatzschrauben für die TF02 2009 Hinterbau-Lagerung bekommt? Bei BMC erreich ich bisher niemanden. Eine Bestellnummer oder so wäre auch schon was, dann könnt ich es übern Händler bei BMC ordern.

Grüße
Martin


----------



## Rockside (1. August 2014)

Über einen BMC-Händler kann man wohl so etwas bestellen. Ich hatte mir da auch schon mal vorsorglich ein Ersatzschaltauge bestellt. Gedauert hat das aber mal locker 4 Wochen.


----------



## trailterror (3. August 2014)

Hallo,

Ist dieses Bike mittlerweile erhältlich oder hats das Licht der Welt nie erblickt?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bike...horttravel-fully-fuer-den-4x-worldcup.527762/

Danke


----------



## 4mate (3. August 2014)

> Am 22. September 2011 gab die UCI bekannt, dass Four Cross künftig nicht mehr zum Weltcup zählen wird.
> Als Grund wurden die hohen Aufbaukosten und der negative Einfluss auf die Umwelt einer Four Cross-Strecke genannt


Kein Wettbewerb, kein Spezialrädle mehr notwendig


----------



## trailterror (3. August 2014)

Also ists eingestampft worden und nie erschienen???

Es gibt zudem doch noch 4X, dual slalom rennen usw.....

Hätte das bike als allround fun bike sehr interessant gefunden
Muss sich ja auch nicht immer alles um rennen und wettbewerbe drehen...


----------



## Rockside (4. August 2014)

Der wuchtige Rahmen sieht für mich schon sehr nach einem veränderten Grundrahmen eines Trailfox TF01 Carbon von 2012 aus, anscheinend auch mit anderer Wippe und mit Spezial-Hinterbauversion. Durch die Carbongabel und Carbonlaufräder ist das Teil sogar unter 11 Kilo leicht geworden.


----------



## Rockside (4. August 2014)

felixh. schrieb:


> Also wenn das kürzen des Sattelrohrs irgendeine Garantie - außer im direkt angrenzenden Bereich betrifft, dann kann BMC vor Gericht gehen und versuchen das mit einem Sachverständigen zu belegen. So blöd werdens nicht sein.


Dann lies Dir mal die Garantiebedingungen durch, die Bestandteil des Kaufvertrags sind. Man kann doch nicht einfach den Rahmen in welcher Weise auch immer verändern und dann noch auf Garantie pochen.  Das gibt's bei keinem Hersteller der Welt.  Von den Bestimmungen der Garantie mal abgesehen wären auch die dadurch entstehenden Spannungsprobleme in einem Rahmen unabsehbar.
Mir ist's ja egal, aber DIE Prüfung durch ein Gericht möchte ich mal sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (15. September 2014)




----------



## rossman (18. September 2014)

Hallo, kann mir einer sagen was für einen Steuersatz ich für ein Fourstroke FS01 29 benötige?

Danke schon im Voraus


----------



## Rockside (18. September 2014)

Habe leider keine Antwort zur Frage.

Allerdings ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, daß es nur sehr wenig Info zu BMC-Rädern gibt, z.B. für's TF01 Carbon (26'') welche Lager sind wo verbaut, oder welcher Steuersatz von welcher Art.

Weiss jemand, wo man sich darüber informieren kann?


----------



## rossman (18. September 2014)

Das ist wohl wahr - man findet kaum etwas. Habe mir einen Rahmen gekauft, den ich aufbauen möchte und nun noch festgestellt, dass hinten die Gewindebuchsen für die Bremsenaufnahme fehlen. Bin mal gespannt woher ich die bekomme. Hatte bezüglich Steuersatz BMC mal vor fünf Tagen angeschrieben aber bis heute keine Antwort. Habe mir jetzt einen Acros ZS 44/28,6 ZS 56/40 bestellt. Hoffe der passt.
Echt traurig für so einen teuren Rahmen.


----------



## felixh. (18. September 2014)

Wenn du einen Rahmen TF01 - neu kaufst - sollte Steuersatz dabei sein!
Es gibt ein Manual fürs TF01 - aber auch da sind die Infos äußerst spärlich.

BMCs Philosophie ist - lass alles den Händler schrauben. Wir geben daher keine Infos raus - oder so kommts mir vor...


----------



## rossman (19. September 2014)

Bis auf den Steuersatz bekomme ich jetzt die fehlenden Teile geliefert. Der Steuersatz ist erst wieder Ende November verfügbar.
Das kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein. Angeblich gibt es auch keine Alternativen. Vielleicht wisst ihr eine.


----------



## rossman (22. September 2014)

http://www.canecreek.com/headset-fit-finder

Vielleicht hilft es den einen oder anderen


----------



## Jochen_DC (23. September 2014)

Ja das 4X Projekt ist mangels vorhanden Markt durch den Wegfall des Weltcups gestorben. Nur noch eine Handvoll Hersteller bauen 4x Rahmen noch...

Bildchen aus Flims...mein Rahmen scheint zu halten...zwischenzeitlich ne ganze Weile lang. Is aber auch im Grunde nur meine Distanztrainingsmaschine. Richtige single trails sieht es eher selten (leider)


----------



## wildhai (6. Oktober 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildhai (6. Oktober 2014)

Slow schrieb:


> Oh man, BMC ist ja zu doof den Schriftzug richtig herum aufs Unterrohr zu bappen... ;-)
> 
> Schicker Rahmen. Ja BMC sieht schon klasse aus, dass man muss man ihnen lassen.
> 
> Glückwunsch!


----------



## Slow (6. Oktober 2014)

Oh, lernfähig. (-;
Sieht ja ganz nett aus das neuere TF03 auch wenn man hier nicht so viel von sieht.


----------



## Lateralus (7. Oktober 2014)

Hi, bin seit Samstag auch stolzer Besitzer eines BMC TE01, allerdings kompletter Custom-Aufbau. Leider gibt es keine richtige, florierende Fangemeinde ausser diesem Thread hier, oder? Ich poste nachher mal Bilder.


----------



## rossman (7. Oktober 2014)

Baue mir auch gerade ein FS01 29 auf.


----------



## Lateralus (7. Oktober 2014)

Interessant, hatte ich auch erst drüber nachgedacht. Wie sieht die Komponenten Liste aus? 
Bei mir ists XX1, Avid XX, F109, Truvativ Flatbar, XTR Pedale, Fox Factory CTD Remote und LRS aus KingKong mit Ryde Trace XC. 8,6 KG all inkl.


----------



## zett78 (7. Oktober 2014)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Interessant, hatte ich auch erst drüber nachgedacht. Wie sieht die Komponenten Liste aus?
> Bei mir ists XX1, Avid XX, F109, Truvativ Flatbar, XTR Pedale, Fox Factory CTD Remote und LRS aus KingKong mit Ryde Trace XC. 8,6 KG all inkl.


 
du musst aber auch überall das Leichteste haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (7. Oktober 2014)

Ach was, im Specithread waren ja schon so manche Epics leichter als mein Ex-HT. Ich Rede vom TE01. Also HT, nicht FS01. Ist ja dann nicht so leicht, nur Sorglosteile.


----------



## rossman (7. Oktober 2014)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Interessant, hatte ich auch erst drüber nachgedacht. Wie sieht die Komponenten Liste aus?
> Bei mir ists XX1, Avid XX, F109, Truvativ Flatbar, XTR Pedale, Fox Factory CTD Remote und LRS aus KingKong mit Ryde Trace XC. 8,6 KG all inkl.



Fourstroke FS0129 naked, Fox 32 100 CTD Kashima Remote weiß, XO 2-Fach, XX Cassette,  Formula R1 Racing, Easton EC90 Zero Sattelstütze (Model 2011), Ritchey WCS Vorau, Ritchey WCS Trail Carbon Flat, ZTR Crest Tune King Kong, XTR Pedale. Gewicht kann ich erst nach Fertigstellung sagen.


----------



## Lateralus (7. Oktober 2014)

OK. Vielleicht kriegen wir ja hier mal ein wenig mehr Leben rein.


----------



## rossman (7. Oktober 2014)

Wäre schön - Wenn es fertig ist kommen Bilder rein


----------



## Lateralus (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich poste gleich mal heute oder morgen abend den aktuellen Stand, der LRS fehlt leider noch.


----------



## Lateralus (7. Oktober 2014)

Du wohnst nicht zufällig in NRW und fährst S? Würde so ein FS01 gern mal testen...


----------



## rossman (7. Oktober 2014)

Leider nein


----------



## Lateralus (7. Oktober 2014)

Hier ein Schnappschuss der Baustelle.


----------



## rossman (7. Oktober 2014)

TOP - Gefällt mir


----------



## mw.dd (7. Oktober 2014)

Dann hänge ich mich mal hier ran; hatte zwar woanders auch schon gefragt, aber bisher keine Antwort.
Fährt jemand an einem TF03 29 eine andere Kettenführung als die serienmäßig in den Kettenschutz integrierte? Wenn ja, welche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (7. Oktober 2014)

@mw.dd 
- Beim TF02 was mein Freund gekauft hat - war eine Kettenführung drauf - die so ausschaut wie die
_e*thirteen TRS+_

_(allerdings halt nicht die TRS+ - sondern das Konkurrenzmodell von dem mir grad der Name nicht einfällt)._


_Das Hauptproblem dabei - die kettenlinie wird schon recht stark beinflusst. Mit XX1 fahre ich ganz ohne Kettenführung. Bisher noch nie Kette verloren - aber bisher auch nix Bikeparkmäßiges mit Vollspeed dabeigesen - wo man halt jede Runde schneller wird..._


_Aber auch mit XX1 finde ich die kettenlinie verhunzt. Die ist neutral zwischen 6 und 7 Gang. Neutral auf 4 oder 5 Gange wäre viel besser (1Gang = leichtester). Frag mich wie lange das 42er Blatt auf der Kassette überlebt - um das etwas zu retten werde ich auf 26er Blatt umsteigen. (oder 2fach Kurbel OHNE Umwerfer mit 24-28 fahren und per hand umlegen bei langen Anstiegen)._


----------



## 4mate (7. Oktober 2014)

Zurück in die Steinzeit?!


----------



## felixh. (7. Oktober 2014)

Nein - XX1 ist einfach scheiße für mich - wenn ich mehr wie 1500HM pro Tag fahre... - vor allem über mehrere Tage.

Bin grad am Gardasee. Selbst wenn ich 700HM die Stunde wo raufkurbel - ist die Frequenz mit 28 vorne - 42hinten so mies, dass mir nach 2000-2500HM einfach die Beine eingehen. Sprich Kondi noch okay, aber Beine komplett platt. Mit 2fach bin ich mit ähnlicher Kondi problemlos 3000-3500HM Touren gefahren. Dabei waren da schon einige hunder HM tragen dabei... Gestern etwa vom See auf den Tremalzo rauf in knapp 3 Stunden (etwa 1800HM) - ohne Pause. Aber danach war der Tag was bergauf ging gelaufen. Beine einfach platt. Nur langsamer geht nicht mit der Scheiß XX1 - Kurbel eh schon viel zu langsam. Würde lieber 3:20 brauchen und wie gewohnt nach ein bisserl Pause und einer Abfahrt nochmal sowas raufkurbeln können.

XX1 ist für jemand der keine 1000HM die Stunde wo raufkurbelt - in den Alpen einfach Schrott. So ist zumindest meine Meinung.. Im Mittelgebirge oder für Tagestouren kein Problem - wenn man nicht am nächsten Tag wieder lange Tour fährt. Und wer fährt schon über 700HM Stunde wo rauf? Ich sehe da max 5-10% der Biker. Ja - die top 5% werden damit locker auskommen... Mein Speed ist das nicht - und mit 50 Umdrehungen die Minute Stundenlange wo raufkurbeln
a) Knie in ein paar Jahren hin!!!!!
b) Beine viele zu schnell platt..

(und nein - ich will nicht raufhatschen - auch wenns nicht soviel langsamer ist).
(okay mit Racing Ralph oder anderen XC Reifen würd mir das 28er Blatt ausreichen - damit ist man im Vergleich zu jetzigen Reifen halt 5% schneller. Voll XC ausgerüstet eher 10% schneller bergauf. Aber bei mir kommt bald vorne ein 1.3kg Reifne drauf, und er Minion 2.5 nach hinten - spätesten zu Frühlingsbeginn ist der DHR 2.3 hinten bei mir eh runter)


----------



## Diman (11. Oktober 2014)

Der Sohnemann ist überglücklich.


----------



## the donkey (11. Oktober 2014)

Dämpfer vorhanden?
Ist der neu?


----------



## Diman (11. Oktober 2014)

Der Rahmen ist neu. Den Dämpfer und die Gabel hab ich.


----------



## mw.dd (12. Oktober 2014)

felixh. schrieb:


> @mw.dd
> - Beim TF02 was mein Freund gekauft hat - war eine Kettenführung drauf - die so ausschaut wie die
> _e*thirteen TRS+_
> 
> ...



Das TF02 29 Trailcrew hat serienmäßig eine Kettenführung an der ISCG-Aufnahme des Rahmens. Wenn Du den Typ herausfinden könntest, wäre das großartig.



felixh. schrieb:


> @mw.dd
> _Mit XX1 fahre ich ganz ohne Kettenführung. Bisher noch nie Kette verloren - aber bisher auch nix Bikeparkmäßiges mit Vollspeed dabeigesen - wo man halt jede Runde schneller wird...
> ..._



1x11 ist nichts für mich.
Ich fahre 2x10 mit 33/20 vorn und das passt ganz gut; leider fällte die Kette dann doch gelegentlich ab, wenn man etwas schneller über grobe Trails rumpelt.
Die serienmäßige in den Kettenstrebenschutz integrierte Führung (ein c-guide Imitat) hat leider keine 100km gehalten.


----------



## Rockside (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich fahre ein 26" TF ganz ohne Kettenführung, sondern nur mit Shimano Shadow Plus, zugeschaltet nur beim Downhill, um den Verschleiss beim Schaltwerk gering zu halten. Der Reibungsdämpfer am Schaltwerk verschleisst sonst offenbar zu schnell, wie man so hört.

Das Shadow Plus reicht in den meisten Fällen bereits, um unerwünschte Klapperei und Kettenabwürfe zu verhindern.


----------



## Lateralus (14. Oktober 2014)

So. Ein Update zu meinem Aufbau - heute kommt der LRS. Hoffentlich sind Nachbarn da, dann kann ich abends Bilder Posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (14. Oktober 2014)

wildhai schrieb:


>



Wie tief geht bei kleinem Rahmen die Sattelstütze bei dir rein?


----------



## Lateralus (15. Oktober 2014)

Traraaa - LRS ist gerade gekommen. Nachher gibts Bilder.


----------



## Lateralus (17. Oktober 2014)

So, hier mal 2 Handypics. Sorry für die miese Qualität. Am Wochenende wirds schön, dann gibts gute Bilder und Testfahrten. Gewicht liegt mit Schläuchen bei gewogenen (!!) 8,72 kg. Tubeless dann relativ glatte 8,6 kg. Baue aber erst im Frühjahr um. Im Winter bleibts bei Schläuchen.


----------



## Lateralus (22. Oktober 2014)

Sooooo, nun mal endlich vernünftige Bilder. Leider sind mehrere minimal unscharf, keine Ahnung warum. Vielleicht muss meine Frau ihre Kamera mal ein wenig besser pflegen. Ich werds ihr ausrichten.

Erste Testfahrt ist gemacht - alles großartig. Die Gabel funzt sahne, allerdings stimmt irgendwas mit der CTD-Kartusche nicht. Es gibt absolut keinen Unterschied zwischen den Modi, auch bergauf nicht - egal ob auf Strasse oder im Gelände. Und zwischen den "Extremen" sollte man gerade da schon was merken. Allerdings wippt die Gabel auch bergauf so wenig, dass ich den Remote wohl abmontieren und immer komplett offen fahren werde. Ist einfach unnötig.

Geo des Rahmens gefällt mir klasse, Verarbeitung ist super, Gewicht ok. Alles bestens.

Mein Händler hat mir ein 2015er TE01 XX1 als Baukasten verkauft, d.h. ohne Laufräder, Stütze, Vorbau, Lenker und mit XX-Bremse 160/160 anstatt X.0 180/160. So konnte ich quasi einen Custom-Aufbau angehen. Endgewicht liegt mit Garminhalter und Strebenschutz, Flaschenhalter und Schläuchen für den Winter bei 8,72 kg ohne Leichtbau mit Ausnahme der MCFK Stütze, die ich vom S-Works übernehmen konnte. Im Sommer kommt Milch in die Reifen, dann liegts bei knapp unter 8,6 kg mit rundherum Sorglosteilen.

Teileliste:
- BMC TE01 XX1 Rahmen, Gr. S
- Fox Factory Fit CTD 100 mm Kashima Remote
- XX1-Gruppe mit Triggern und 32er Blatt
- XX Bremse 160/160
- F109
- MCFK Stütze
- Phenom Pro Sattel
- Truvativ Carbon Flatbar 31.8 x 700mm
- XTR Pedale
- Laufräder: Tune KingKong mit Ryde Trace XC und CXray
- Rocket Ron / Thunder Burt (habe auch noch einen Ron für Matsch im Regal liegen, momentan tuts der TB noch)


----------



## rossman (22. Oktober 2014)

Sieht richtig gut aus. - Top - Ich brauche noch zwei Teile. Dann ist mein Aufbau endlich fertig.
Bilder folgen


----------



## rossman (22. Oktober 2014)

Sieht richtig gut aus. - Top - Ich brauche noch zwei Teile. Dann ist mein Aufbau endlich fertig.
Bilder folgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (23. Oktober 2014)

Was fehlt denn bei Dir noch?


----------



## rossman (27. Oktober 2014)

Endlich fertig - mir hatte noch ein Spider gefehlt. Anbei mal die ersten Bilder / Wenn auch nicht ganz scharf


----------



## rossman (27. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Lateralus (27. Oktober 2014)

Gefällt mir gut. Gewicht und Teileliste?


----------



## 4mate (27. Oktober 2014)

@rossmann: Mach mal die Sattelstange 15cm runter, das sieht ungesund aus


----------



## Lateralus (27. Oktober 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> @rossmann: Mach mal die Sattelstange 15cm runter, das sieht ungesund aus


Genau, Hauptsache optisch passend


----------



## Lateralus (27. Oktober 2014)

@rossmann: Du fährst auch Specialized Phenom? Gute Wahl 
Ich hätte aber noch weisse Griffe verbaut, auch wenn die nicht lange sauber bleiben.


----------



## rossman (27. Oktober 2014)

@Lateralus: Die weißen Griffe kommen vielleicht noch dran  Sattelstütze konnte ich noch um 3 cm runtersetzen. Die Geo ist aber so gut für mich und ist schon ein Rahmen in Größe L. Bin halt groß  Wenn ich jetzt noch die hintere Formula richtig entlüftet bekomme, bin ich happy.

Rahmen BMC FS01 29 , Dämpfer Fox Float CTD, Gabel Fox CTD, Gruppe XO 2-fach, Spider North Shore  Billet  Kettenblätter BOR 36-22, Kassette XX 11-36, Bremse Formula R1 Racing 180-160, Sattelstütze Easton EC90 Zero, ''Sattel Specialized Phenom, Lenker 720 mm 3T, Vorbau 3T, Griffe Esi, Laufräder ZTR Crest Tune King Kong, Reifen Schwalbe Thunder Burt und Racing Ralph (Kommen aber über den Winter runter), Pedale XTR.


----------



## Lateralus (27. Oktober 2014)

Berichte mal, ob/wie antriebsneutral der Hinterbau funktioniert, OK? Kannst Du vielleicht auch mit anderen Fullies vergleichen?


----------



## Rockside (27. Dezember 2014)

Irgendwie gibt's über BMC gar nix mehr zu berichten, oder die haben sich komplett aus D verabschiedet? Die bieten ihre Räder auch nur noch in der Randerscheinung 29 Zoll an, was nach dem allgemeinen Schwenk auf 27,5 Zoll nicht so gut ankommt.

Vielleicht sollten die als erster Bikehersteller wieder auf 26 Zoll umschwenken, weil damit wieder richtig leichte Bikes möglich wären. 27,5 Zoll bringt doch ausser dem Nachteil Gewicht auch keinerlei Vorteile mit sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dunkler_Keiler (27. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe seit dem Frühjahr ein 29"-Carbon-HT von BMC. Nach langem Zweifel hat mich das Ding so von 29" überzeugt, dass ich mir dieses Jahr ein 29" Fully zulegen will. Denn nicht nur in der Ebene, auch bergab geht schon das Hardtail (!) wie ... 
Da aber leider meine BMC-Werkstatt nichts taugt, wird es wohl eher Speci werden. Schade, denn das Trailfox 29 habe ich schon mal kurz getestet: Ein Hammergerät! Zum Hammerpreis!


----------



## Rockside (29. Dezember 2014)

Was ist denn eine gute 'BMC-Werkstatt'? Ein guter Schrauber reicht doch schon ... Oftmals ist man doch auch selbst der beste Schrauber.

Aber mit dem 29 Zoll liegt BMC meiner Meinung nach nicht richtig. Selbst Specialized als einstmals großer Verfechter von 29 Zoll hat wieder zurückgerudert. Leider verkaufen die jetzt 27,5 anstatt 26, was doch besser weil leichter gewesen wäre. Vorteile für 27,5 gibt's sowieso nicht, nur mehr Gewicht.


----------



## Dunkler_Keiler (29. Dezember 2014)

Eine gute Werkstatt: Wenigstens *einer *der Mechaniker taugt etwas. Wahrlich kein hoher Anspruch!
Selber mag ich manche Sachen nicht machen noch kann ich sie mangels mangels ordentlich ausgestattetem Keller selber erledigen (Tret- und Steuerlager, sauber sägen, Bremsen entlüften) Würde ja auch gerne zahlen, aber man kann sich drauf verlassen, dass es entweder nicht ordentlich erledigt wurde oder eine wichtige Schraube überraschend lose ist (!!) oder teuere Teile verkratzt sind, die es vorher garantiert nicht waren. So Zeug halt...

Zum anderen Thema: Mir taugt das 29" voll! Und ich bin froh, dass Speci seine MTBs alle (!) in 29" anbietet - dafür sind sie ursprünglich auch konstruiert. Ob es ein Enduro oder, viel eher wahrscheinlich, ein Stumpjumper werden wird, ist noch nicht raus, dass es große Räder haben wird, hingegen schon! Ein leichter LRS ist halt Pflicht (am HT hab ich die tune race 2.0: taugen!)

Letztes Wort: Hier gibt es ab und zu Absperrungen vor Bahngeleisen, die sehr eng gesetzt sind, damit die Radler zum Absteigen gezwungen werden. Das *einzige *Rad, mit dem ich da durchfahren kann, ist mein 29". Punkt Wendigkeit: Check!


----------



## Deleted 173968 (29. Dezember 2014)

Dunkler_Keiler schrieb:


> ...Und ich bin froh, dass Speci seine MTBs alle (!) in 29" anbietet ...



Nicht alle. Mehr Info unter www.specialized.com


----------



## Dunkler_Keiler (29. Dezember 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Nicht alle. Mehr Info unter www.specialized.com


Alle, die zählen... ich sehe bloß das Enduro evo in dem Reifenmaß. Die Stumpis gibts alle für Erwachsene!


----------



## Rockside (30. Dezember 2014)

Dunkler_Keiler schrieb:


> ich sehe bloß das Enduro evo in dem Reifenmaß. Die Stumpis gibts alle für Erwachsene!


Sowohl das Enduro als auch das Stumpjumper gibt's in 650B und 29. Ob so ein Hochrad mit 29 etwas für 'Erwachsene' sein soll ... jedem das seine.
Merkwürdigerweise bezeichnet Specialized im Text auf deren Page die 650B Teile schon als 26er. Vielleicht kommt da noch was. 
26 Zoll wäre allemal besser als 650B, weil 650B nur schwerer ist ohne irgendwelche Vorteile zu haben.


----------



## austriacarp (31. Dezember 2014)

Speci baut mit sicherheit kein 26" mehr die haben sich ziemlich am längsten gegen 650B gewehrt sind aber dann doch am Zug aufgesprungen da die 26er so traurig es auch ist aussterben. Fahre selbst ein 26er Enduro und ein 26 er Stumpi und war auch lange ein gegner von 29" Rädern. Habe mir aber jetzt ein Stumpi EVO 29 " aufgebaut und das ist das Maß aller Dinge besonders dort wo ich es absolut nicht erwartet hätte auf verwurzelten Singletrails mit schwierigen steilen Passagen und im Downhill gehts genauso gut oder vielleicht noch um einen Tick besser wie das 26er Enduro. Besonders die Laufruhe was das Bike im Downhill hat kann ein 26er nie erreichen.


----------



## mw.dd (2. Januar 2015)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> ...
> Aber mit dem 29 Zoll liegt BMC meiner Meinung nach nicht richtig. Selbst Specialized als einstmals großer Verfechter von 29 Zoll hat wieder zurückgerudert. Leider verkaufen die jetzt 27,5 anstatt 26, was doch besser weil leichter gewesen wäre. Vorteile für 27,5 gibt's sowieso nicht, nur mehr Gewicht.



Specialized ist immer noch großer Verfechter von 29"; 650B machen die nur, weil viele Kunden noch 26" wollen, 650B aber als kleineres Übel 29" vorziehen. 
Wer sich anschaut, wieviele neue MTB BMC im Jahr auf den Markt bringt, wird auch erkennen, das für eine 650B-Neuentwicklung einfach die Kapazitäten fehlen, was wohl bei Specialized nicht das Problem ist.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (2. Januar 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> ..., das für eine 650B-Neuentwicklung einfach die Kapazitäten fehlen, was wohl bei Specialized nicht das Problem ist.



Dazu: das z.B. 650er Speci Enduro ist keine wirkliche "Neuentwicklung". Der Rahmen ist baugleich mit dem 26".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (2. Januar 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wer sich anschaut, wieviele neue MTB BMC im Jahr auf den Markt bringt, wird auch erkennen, das für eine 650B-Neuentwicklung einfach die Kapazitäten fehlen, was wohl bei Specialized nicht das Problem ist.


Jo, dann mal fast komplett am Markt vorbeiproduziert, zumindest am deutschen Markt.
Kein Wunder also, daß BMC in Deutschland fast zum Fremdwort geworden ist.

Und der MarketingText auf der Specialized-Page vom 26 Zoll Rad ist dann auch nur Kundenverars***, weil die in Wirklichkeit nur 650B im Programm haben. Für wie blöd halten die eigentlich ihre Kunden?


----------



## san_andreas (2. Januar 2015)

Da wird schon ein komplett neues kommen, irgendwann.


----------



## Rockside (2. Januar 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Da wird schon ein komplett neues kommen, irgendwann.


Na hoffentlich dann wieder leichte richtige 26 Zöller. 650B ist gegenüber 26 in jeder Hinsicht so überflüssig wie ein Kropf.


----------



## mw.dd (2. Januar 2015)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Jo, dann mal fast komplett am Markt vorbeiproduziert, zumindest am deutschen Markt....



Den Eindruck hatte ich 2014 nicht. Bestimmte Modelle waren schon am Saisonanfang nur mit langen Lieferzeiten zu bekommen...
Abgesehen davon denke ich, dass BMC sich nicht als Massenhersteller sieht, sondern eher die exklusive Nische sucht. Und da liegen sie mit dem aktuellen Trailfox sicher richtig.



Dirty Track schrieb:


> ... 650B ist gegenüber 26 in jeder Hinsicht so überflüssig wie ein Kropf.



Selbst wenn ich Deiner Meinung bin, bringt es nichts, das in jedem Post zu wiederholen. Du könntest allerdings frei nach Cato Censorius
in Deine Signatur einfügen "Im übrigen bin ich der Meinung, dass 650B vom Markt verschwinden muss"


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Januar 2015)

Hallo in die Runde...

Laufradgröße ist und bleibt doch Ansichtssache, jedem das Seine...wie auch immer, eine Bekannte rund 1,65m großkleinwiemannfrauwill möchte von ihrem 26er Cube Fully mit 11cm Federweg v/h auf 29" umsteigen. Weil wir hier bei BMC Bikes sind, ich finde das Speedfox SF02 interessant, Händler mit 15% auf Neupreis neues Modell kenne ich auch. Es wäre schön, wenn vielleicht jemand Fahr- und Geometrieeindrücke von den bisherigen SF02 posten kann. Es soll ein vielseitig einsatzbares Bike sein, Trails bis S2(+), kurze schnelle Feierabendrunden, längere Touren bis ca. 1000HM...

Danke


----------



## Rockside (2. Januar 2015)

Sicher ist die LRS Größe Ansichtssache, bei BMC jedoch auch eine Ausschlussgröße, wenn man sich dem 29er Diktat nicht beugen will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (2. Januar 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon denke ich, dass BMC sich nicht als Massenhersteller sieht, sondern eher die exklusive Nische sucht. Und da liegen sie mit dem aktuellen Trailfox sicher richtig.


Wie kann man als Nischenhersteller so viele verschiedene Bikemodelle produzieren? Dafür rechnen sich doch die Entwicklungen gar nicht, wenn man nicht genügend davon verkauft.
OK, vielleicht verkaufen die woanders wesentlich mehr als in D. Ich dachte immer, D sei der größte Bikemarkt in Europa. Aber es gibt ja auch noch Übersee.


----------



## mw.dd (2. Januar 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> ... Es wäre schön, wenn vielleicht jemand Fahr- und Geometrieeindrücke von den bisherigen SF02 posten kann. ...



Das wird Dir nix nutzen, da das Speedfox für 2015 komplett neu ist; 2014 gab es keines, und der Vorgänger war ein 26er.


----------



## mw.dd (2. Januar 2015)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Wie kann man als Nischenhersteller so viele verschiedene Bikemodelle produzieren? Dafür rechnen sich doch die Entwicklungen gar nicht, wenn man nicht genügend davon verkauft.
> OK, vielleicht verkaufen die woanders wesentlich mehr als in D. Ich dachte immer, D sei der größte Bikemarkt in Europa. Aber es gibt ja auch noch Übersee.



Vier verschiedene Modelle sind nicht wirklich viel...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (2. Januar 2015)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Sicher ist die LRS Größe Ansichtssache, bei BMC jedoch auch eine Ausschlussgröße, wenn man sich dem 29er Diktat nicht beugen will.



"Diktat"? Wenn ich das so verfolge, gibt's kaum eine Gruppe die ähnlich aggressiv wie die 26"er gegen andere (Formate) wettern.
Mal nachdenken und Toleranz walten lassen.


----------



## Dunkler_Keiler (2. Januar 2015)

@Dirty Track : Weil du subjektiv nicht viele BMCs siehst, heißt das nicht, dass es die nicht gibt. Hier im Rhein-Main-Gebiet gibt es etliche rührige Händler, so dass ich auf jeder Ausfahrt BMC-Räder sehe - wohl auch, weil eines meiner Räder ein BMC ist. Da nimmt man das bewusster wahr.
In diesem Wirtschaftsraum wird natürlich auch überdurchschnittlich viel verdient, was dem BMC-Absatz wohl auch zugute kommen dürfte....


----------



## Rockside (2. Januar 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> "Diktat"? Wenn ich das so verfolge, gibt's kaum eine Gruppe die ähnlich aggressiv wie die 26"er gegen andere (Formate) wettern.
> Mal nachdenken und Toleranz walten lassen.


Ich persönlich wettere nur deswegen gegen die derzeitig gehypten Laufradgrößen, weil 26 Zoll einfach mal so gestrichen wurde. Und das hat mit 'Nachdenken und Toleranz walten lassen' überhaupt nix zu tun.
Wenn es 26 Zoll weiterhin gäbe, dann wären mir die anderen LRS-Größen so was von Wurscht, weil dann diejenigen, die sich für diesen Mist entscheiden würden, dann auch mit allen Nachteilen damit fahren müssten.

Aber zum 29er Diktat wird es dann, wenn ersatzlos einfach nur noch 29er angeboten wird.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (2. Januar 2015)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> ...
> Aber zum 29er Diktat wird es dann, wenn ersatzlos einfach nur noch 29er angeboten wird.



Was so ja nicht stimmt.

Und jetzt wieder to Topic:



Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde...
> 
> Laufradgröße ist und bleibt doch Ansichtssache, jedem das Seine...wie auch immer, eine Bekannte rund 1,65m großkleinwiemannfrauwill möchte von ihrem 26er Cube Fully mit 11cm Federweg v/h auf 29" umsteigen. Weil wir hier bei BMC Bikes sind, ich finde das Speedfox SF02 interessant, Händler mit 15% auf Neupreis neues Modell kenne ich auch. Es wäre schön, wenn vielleicht jemand Fahr- und Geometrieeindrücke von den bisherigen SF02 posten kann. Es soll ein vielseitig einsatzbares Bike sein, Trails bis S2(+), kurze schnelle Feierabendrunden, längere Touren bis ca. 1000HM...
> 
> Danke



Erstmal: 29" funktioniert auch bei kleinen Damen/Herren sehr gut. Meine Süße ist auf einen Zentimeter genauso groß und vor einem Jahr von einem Giant Cypher auf ein 29er umgestiegen. Wenn auch kein bmc war's vom ersten Meter an und ist immer noch "ihr Bike" (Video in meinem Album. Meine fährt übrigens erst seit Mai 2012 überhaupt und behaupte mal, mit ihrem 26er wäre sie fahrtechnisch noch nicht so weit.)

Zum anderen: wie mw.dd ganz richtig schreibt, macht es wenig Sinn, ein Bike nach Tips aus dem Forum zu bestellen. Insbesondere wenn es das Modell so eh nicht mehr gibt.
In Bayern heist's ganz richtig: probierst es, dann g'spürst es. Termin beim Händler ausmachen und zur Probe fahren. So wird 'n Schuh draus.

Viel Erfolg!!


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Januar 2015)

@mw.dd Danke für den Hinweis dann werde ich mal eine Testfahrt organisieren. Alle anderen: Viel Spaß mit dem Bike eurer persönlichen Wahl! Grüße ins Neue...


----------



## Rockside (2. Januar 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Was so ja nicht stimmt.


Was BMC angeht soll es nicht stimmen, daß die nur noch 29er haben??? Wir reden hier von BMC und nicht von sonst etwas.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (2. Januar 2015)

Wenn Du so auf 26" versteift bist, ist bmc natürlich nicht der richtige Anbieter. Aber es geht ja auch niemand zu ikea der ein Rolf Benz Sofa sucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (2. Januar 2015)

Das hört sich jetzt aber schon anders an....


----------



## Deleted 173968 (2. Januar 2015)

Was nölst denn dann rum? Bist' mit bmc verheiratet? Such Dir doch einen Hersteller der Deine heissgeliebten bmx-Räder anbietet statt hier von "Diktat" zu jammern.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (2. Januar 2015)

Das BMC die 29'' Bikes im Griff hat haben sie doch wohl gezeigt. Im CC Marathon und Tourenbereich bietet 29'' in meinen Augen nur Vorteile. Das Mehrgewicht wird durch das besserer Rollverhalten ausgeglichen. Und mit dem Trailfox haben sie ja wohl bewiesen, dass auch richtig gescheite Trail/Enduro Bikes mit 29'' möglich sind.

Warum dann an den anderen Laufradgrössen festhalten? Ich hab noch keinen kennengelernt, der (ein vernünftiges) 29'' Bike gefahren ist und dann wieder auf 26 oder 27,5 zurück gegangen ist.
Das Bessere ist der Feind des Guten.
BMC macht das schon richtig. DH- Bikes und Freerider sind nicht im Programm. Also bündelt man die Kompetenz auf dem 29'' Sektor.


----------



## Dunkler_Keiler (2. Januar 2015)

Mich erinnern die 26"-Fanatiker zunehmend an Pegida-Anhänger....
Laut über die Überfremdung (= neue, fremdländische Reifenformate) jammern, früher war alles besser (da gab es nur eine Radgröße, wie beim Trabi halt auch), was man hat, ist bald nichts mehr wert (Euro-Einführung)....usw....
Ich habe auch noch zwei 26", ärgere mich über eingeschränkte Angebot an 26" und 9-fach Ersatzteilen. Jawoll!
Grund: Geiz!
Die Industrie will natürlich neue Sachen verkaufen. Aber vom Geld einmal abgesehen: Ich fahre mein 29" inzwischen lieber als die alten 26": Es fährt einfach besser / schneller.
Und ist ein BMC.
So was...


----------



## Splash (2. Januar 2015)

Das ist doch n BMC-Fred oder? Wenn man noch 26" haben will, wird bei BMC definitiv nicht fündig und kann sich wo anders umschauen. Ich habe noch n 2013er TF03 26", welches ich wohl für einen neuen Hype demnächst schlachten und verkaufen werde...


----------



## austriacarp (3. Januar 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Meine fährt übrigens erst seit Mai 2012 überhaupt und behaupte mal, mit ihrem 26er wäre sie fahrtechnisch noch nicht so weit.)


Entweder ist das so schlecht formuliert das man es falsch versteht oder der größte Schwachsinn was ich je gelesen habe. Vielleicht kann man ein paar Passagen mit einen 29er fahren was man mit den 26er nicht schafft aber Fahrtechnisch muß man mit einen 26er besser drauf sein um das gleich zu fahren wie mit einen 29er und das ist in Stein gemeißelt und nicht zu diskutieren.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (3. Januar 2015)

austriacarp schrieb:


> .... Fahrtechnisch muß man mit einen 26er besser drauf sein um das gleich zu fahren wie mit einen 29er und das ist in Stein gemeißelt und nicht zu diskutieren.



Genau das war meine Aussage.


----------



## austriacarp (3. Januar 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Genau das war meine Aussage.


Dann solltest du es auch so schreiben wie du es meinst


----------



## Deleted 173968 (3. Januar 2015)

Liest es Dir selbst mal laut vor. Dann kapierst es schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (3. Januar 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Genau das war meine Aussage.


So ist es und so habe ich es beim 1. Lesen verstanden


austriacarp schrieb:


> Dann solltest du es auch so schreiben wie du es meinst


Lesen und Leseverständnis sind nicht dasselbe


Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Liest es Dir selbst mal laut vor. Dann kapierst es schon.


Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher


----------



## austriacarp (4. Januar 2015)

Das kann ich mir 100 mal laut vorlesen ändert das nichts weil es blödsinn ist was du da geschrieben hast "Meine fährt übrigens erst seit Mai 2012 überhaupt und behaupte mal, mit ihrem 26er wäre sie fahrtechnisch noch nicht so weit.)" und das kann man auch nicht schönreden. Da steht nämlich wörtlich das sie mit den 29er Fahrtechnisch besser ist als sie es mit einen 26er wäre und das ist wie schon geschrieben Blödsinn.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (4. Januar 2015)

austriacarp schrieb:


> ...Da steht nämlich wörtlich das sie mit den 29er Fahrtechnisch besser ist als sie es mit einen 26er wäre u...



Genau: sie wäre meiner Einschätzung nach fahrtechnisch noch nicht so weit wie sie jetzt ist wenn sie weiter ihr 26er statt dem 29er gefahren wäre.

Sorry, ist so. 

Ich denke aber, Du verfügst über eine mindestens durchschnittliche Intelligenz und hast das längst verstanden...trollst eben gern rum, gell?


----------



## austriacarp (4. Januar 2015)

Ich trolle nicht rum aber du kapierst da was nicht was man fahren oder nicht fahren kann mit einen 29er hat mit Fahrtechnik nichts zu tun sondern mit den größeren Rädern mit einen 26er wäre sie Fahrtechnisch weiter da es schwerer ist damit zu fahren und da man Fahrtechnisch einfach mehr lernt als mit einen 29er wo man überall schön drüber rollt. Hoffe das du es jetzt checkst.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (4. Januar 2015)

Jetzt weiß ich, was Du meinst. Kann Dich beruhigen: der Rad-Durchmesser ist inzwischen egal. Gibt nur einige Stellen, die hätte sie sich mit dem 26er erst garnicht getraut anzufahren. Da sie jetzt weiß, das es mit dem 29er geht, geht's auch mit einem 26er.
Kann das gleiche Phänomen auch auf meinen Kursen feststellen: lass jemand mit einem 29er eine schwierige Stelle fahren, dann geht die Stelle anschließend auch meist mit dem 26er.


----------



## austriacarp (4. Januar 2015)

Na siehst geht doch. Was man sich traut und was nicht hat ja mit Fahrtechnik nicht das geringste zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Januar 2015)

Ich würde mich hier gern lieber darum streiten, ob die aktuellen/neuen BMC MTBs gut oder saugut sind.


----------



## austriacarp (4. Januar 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich würde mich hier gern lieber darum streiten, ob die aktuellen/neuen BMC MTBs gut oder saugut sind.


Mein Arbeitskollege hatte eine 2014er Teamelite nach den dritten defekt des Bikes wurde es ohne Zusatzkosten gegen ein 2015er Teamelite ausgetauscht welches nun auch schon das zweite mal beim Kohl Berni in der Werkstatt steht weil sie das knacken des Tretlagers nicht hinbekommen. Soviel zu BMC gut oder saugut.


----------



## Dunkler_Keiler (4. Januar 2015)

*BMC + Knacken*: Hab ich auch eine lange blöde Geschichte. Bei mir war es nicht das Tretlager (habe das dritte drin...), sondern - wahrscheinlich [auf Holz klopfend!] die Befestigung der Kassette auf dem tune-Freilauf. Braucht wohl erheblich mehr Kraft beim Anziehen als ein vorsichtiger Mechaniker sich mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel traut.

Vielleicht einfach mal probieren - kostetet ja nix!


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Januar 2015)

Soll das heißen, wenn es bei _einem_ Bike knackt ist _alles_ Schei$$e? Ich verstehe _noch nicht_ so ganz.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (4. Januar 2015)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Mein Arbeitskollege hatte eine 2014er Teamelite nach den dritten defekt des Bikes wurde es ohne Zusatzkosten gegen ein 2015er Teamelite ausgetauscht welches nun auch schon das zweite mal beim Kohl Berni in der Werkstatt steht weil sie das knacken des Tretlagers nicht hinbekommen. Soviel zu BMC gut oder saugut.



Gibt auch mehr als genug Posts auch von anderen Marken (u.A. auch Specialized) und knackende Tretlager.


----------



## wildhai (4. Januar 2015)

Ist wahrscheinlich ein Shimano Innenlager. Die knacken immer, habe noch keines gehabt das nicht knackt. Gehört wohl so.


----------



## wildhai (4. Januar 2015)

BMC fährt sich sehr gut, ob sie technisch sehr gut sind ist eine andere Frage.

Kontakt mit BMC nur über den Händler,

ist halt lustig, wenn der Händler ein BMC Händler ist,

aber das Rad im "Internet" gekauft wurde.

Grüße an Fr. Pfe.....


----------



## Deleted 173968 (4. Januar 2015)

wildhai schrieb:


> Ist wahrscheinlich ein Shimano Innenlager. Die knacken immer, habe noch keines gehabt das nicht knackt. Gehört wohl so.


BB30 und überwiegend bei Carbonrahmen.


----------



## austriacarp (4. Januar 2015)

Dachte auch mein Trailfox ist das Maß aller Dinge ist es aber nicht und spannend wirds erst wenn man einen Garantiefall hat.


----------



## wildhai (4. Januar 2015)

Ja, deshalb werde ich ein 

Trek Remedy in 27,5 650 B probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Januar 2015)

Wer während des Bikens mehr redet, als schreibt, bei dem ist Treck momentan in aller Munde!


----------



## Splash (4. Januar 2015)

Ich habe aktuell beim 2013er TF03 Probleme mit Knacken, die ich nicht zugeordnet bekomme. Erster Gedanke war das Tretlager, allerdings knackt es nach Austausch dessen immer noch. Pedale und Kettenblatt kann ich auch noch ausschliessen. Aktuell vermute ich die Gelenke - hat evtl jemand einen Ansatz, wie man da in die Analyse einsteigen könnte?


----------



## wildhai (4. Januar 2015)

Dämpferbuchsen überprüfen, ordentlich anziehen bis 14 NM


----------



## austriacarp (4. Januar 2015)

wildhai schrieb:


> Ja, deshalb werde ich ein
> 
> Trek Remedy in 27,5 650 B probieren.


Gute Wahl ist ein Top Bike bin das in 26" gefahren. In Amerika können sie sich das nicht leisten was sich BMC leistet den da hagelt es klagen ohne Ende wenn die solche Rahmen verkaufen. Habe auch noch nichts gehört oder gefunden wo Speci Rahmen alle an der gleichen Stelle brechen und der Hersteller sich dann noch weigert die Garantie dafür zu übernehmen.


----------



## austriacarp (4. Januar 2015)

Splash schrieb:


> Ich habe aktuell beim 2013er TF03 Probleme mit Knacken, die ich nicht zugeordnet bekomme. Erster Gedanke war das Tretlager, allerdings knackt es nach Austausch dessen immer noch. Pedale und Kettenblatt kann ich auch noch ausschliessen. Aktuell vermute ich die Gelenke - hat evtl jemand einen Ansatz, wie man da in die Analyse einsteigen könnte?


Genau das hatte auch mein Kollege bei seinen neuen 6000€ Rad kann auch mal vorkommen aber dann sollte man es im Griff bekommen und nicht das ganze Bike tauschen wo das gleiche Problem wieder auftritt. Wenns von den Dämpferbuchsen kommt gieß mal Wasser mit einen Schlauch drauf und fahre ein Stück ist dann normalerweise gleich weg. Wenn es so ist Buchsen und Dämpferbolzen raus und ordentlich Fett drauf.


----------



## J.Hahn (4. Januar 2015)

Bei meinem 2012 TF02 knackt es auch, ist aber der Sattel.


----------



## wildhai (4. Januar 2015)

Ich würde 22,2mm Buchsen einbauen, meist ist die Aufnahme im Rahmen zu groß, wenn es im Dämpfer-Bereich knackt.

Auch eine kaputte Fox Fork CTD kann knacksen verursachen.


----------



## Splash (4. Januar 2015)

Die Schrauben der Lagerung und des Dämpfers werde ich gleich morgen mal nachziehen und die Tage eine Testfahrt machen. Ich versuche immer nur eine Quelle je Test auszumerzen. Das Knarzen tritt bei mir ausschliesslich beim Pedallieren auf, so dass ich erst mal auf Tretlager und Pedale geschlossen hatte. Aufnahme der Dämpferbuchen werde ich wohl auch mal ausmessen und ggf andere Huber-Buchsen einbauen. Danke für die Ansätze ...


----------



## Bergziege1 (4. Januar 2015)

Splash schrieb:


> Die Schrauben der Lagerung und des Dämpfers werde ich gleich morgen mal nachziehen und die Tage eine Testfahrt machen. Ich versuche immer nur eine Quelle je Test auszumerzen. Das Knarzen tritt bei mir ausschliesslich beim Pedallieren auf, so dass ich erst mal auf Tretlager und Pedale geschlossen hatte. Aufnahme der Dämpferbuchen werde ich wohl auch mal ausmessen und ggf andere Huber-Buchsen einbauen. Danke für die Ansätze ...


Bei mir hat sich das Schaltauge von selbst gelockert- das knackte dann auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## austriacarp (5. Januar 2015)

Die Dämpferbuchsen knacken oft auch nur beim Treten


----------



## Chuck88 (7. Januar 2015)

Ich fahre ein TE01 und ein TF02 und bin mit beiden absolut zufrieden. Zwecks Service bei BMC kann ich beim TF02 leider ein Lied singen. Bikes Top, Service zumindest beim TF02 war stark verbesserungswürdig.
*Mein TF02 von 2014 mit XT Ausstattung verkaufe ich auch grad also falls einer Interesse hat *
Bike ist für meine Hometrails doch etwas zu mächtig, fahre doch lieber mit einem Waffenscheinpflichten Rennpfeile TE01


----------



## NoDope61 (7. Januar 2015)

Wenn Ihr ein SRAM Typ2 Schaltwerk habt und es knackt,
seht Euch mal den Artikel an.
http://bicyclingaustralia.com.au/2013/08/sram-type-2-overhaul
Hat bei mir geholfen


----------



## Waldi79 (9. Januar 2015)

Kennt jemand zufällig den ca. Preis für die Dämpfer Umlenkung?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (9. Januar 2015)

Fürs Trailfox? Hast du die Wippe geschrottet? 
Das wirst do wohl über den Fachhandel anfragen müssen.
Ich hab auf der Eurobike schon nach einer Part No. prockeln müssen. Preis....


----------



## matt017 (17. Januar 2015)

Sodele, damit es auch mal wieder etwas zu sehen gibt: Mein neues HT 
Ein 2014er TE01 in Gr. S. 
Leider bin ich nicht der große Fotograf. Das Bike sieht in live noch deutlich besser aus.
So wie es da steht 8,8kg. Freu mich wie Bolle auf die erste Ausfahrt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (17. Januar 2015)

Falls hier jemand ein neuwertiges 2015er TE01 als Customaufbau in S sucht mit nur 8,7 kg komplett - bitte im 29er Verkaufsthread nachschauen.


----------



## Lateralus (21. Januar 2015)

Jetzt auch im Bikemarkt zu finden. Ist wirklich nahezu neu, Verkaufsgrund ist (leider) völlig beklopptes Specialized-Fanboytum.


----------



## Rockside (21. Januar 2015)

Eigentlich kaum zu glauben, warum jemand ein 'nahezu neues' 2015er Bike wieder verkaufen will. Verluste sind anscheinend egal?


----------



## Lateralus (22. Januar 2015)

Ja. Ist wirklich so. 175 km gefahren. Gerne Besichtigung vor Ort, Rechnungen alle da. 

Ich weiß, dass das komisch klingt, kein Thema. Bin einfach zu versessen auf Specialized und würde das TE01 daher gern gegen ein Stumpy HT tauschen.


----------



## austriacarp (23. Januar 2015)

Ich kann dich verstehen ist ja keine Schande wennst ein ordentliches Bike haben willst


----------



## Lateralus (24. Januar 2015)




----------



## Cicatrix (22. April 2015)

Ich bin grade dabei ein 2009er Trailfox TF02 auf 2-fach umzubauen. Der bisher verbaute SLX Umwerfer machte schon eine ganze Weile Probleme, da es kaum möglich war sauber aufs 22er KB zu schalten. Aktuell sieht es jetzt so aus, dass vorne 22/36 verbaut ist und ich jetzt auf der Suche nach dem passenden Umwerfer bin. Hoffe da könnt ihr mir ein bissel aushelfen. Wollte jetzt auf alle Fälle einen von SRAM verbauen nur bin ich mir nicht so sicher ob High- oder Low-Clamp.


----------



## felixh. (22. April 2015)

Umwerfer von Sram? Wieso dass den. Eigentlich gehen die Shimano deutlich besser. Saint Umwerfer schalten meist problemlos große Differenzen - die waren immer auf 2fach ausgelegt.


----------



## Cicatrix (22. April 2015)

@felixh. Ich hatte hier gelesen, dass die Shimano bei den alten Rahmen durchaus Probleme im eingefederten Zustand machen, weil diese dann an der Umlenkung aufsetzen. Die Frage wegen High-/Low-Clamp ist damit leider noch nicht beantwortet.


----------



## felixh. (22. April 2015)

Ich hab nur das neue Trailfox - warte lieber auf antworten von Besitzern die 22-36 problemlos schalten. Ich weiß nur dass in 9fach Zeiten Saint Umwerfer IMHO am besten waren für lange Schaltwege (etwa 20-36).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cicatrix (22. April 2015)

Ich will jetzt halt nicht Kram bestellen und dann passt es wieder nicht


----------



## Freizeit-biker (22. April 2015)

@felixh. : Einspruch
Auch wenn ich bekennender Shimano Anhänger bin. Speziell die 2-fach Umwerfer sind bei SRAM besser für große Sprünge ausgelegt als Shimano. Beim 29er TF geht es noch ganz passabel, da der Umwerfer am Hinterbau sitzt und den Federweg mitmacht. Bei meinem Hardtail hab ich mit 24/38  und 11-36 mit einem Shimano 2 Fach keine Chance. Da liegt die Kette schnell unten im Käfig auf. Und dem Käfig des 3-fach Umwerfers musste ich ordentlich mit grobem Werkzeug zu Leibe rücken, bis der sich zu vernünftiger Arbeit überreden ließ. Original klemmte die Kette beim Hochschalten sonst immer unter einer Sicke im Käfig fest.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (22. April 2015)

@Cicatrix: zu HighClamp oder LowClamp ist doch eine Sache wo am Sattelrohr du den Umwerfer anschrauben kannst. Da wirst du wohl in den seltensten Fällen beide Umwerfer verwenden können. HighClamp LowClamp wird teilweise auch Top Swing oder Low Swing bezeichnet.
Low Swing:  die Schelle sitzt über dem Käfig. Ein Beispiel (auf dem Foto): https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/SLX-Umwerfer-FD-M670-A-FD-M671-A-3-10-fach-p35992/
Top Swing: die Schelle sitzt unter dem Käfig Ein Beispiel (auf dem Foto) https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/LX-Umwerfer-FD-T670-3-FD-T671-3-63-66-3-10-fach-p33683/


----------



## Cicatrix (22. April 2015)

@Freizeit-biker beim 2009er TF02 ist das Rohr durchgehend grade, hier ginge also sowohl High- als auch Low-Clamp. Steht nur die Frage offen was bei einer 22-36 Kombi da besser schaltet.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (22. April 2015)

...Und ob der Umwerfer nicht zu weit nach vorn kommt wenn du Low Clamp verwendest. Auf den Fotos die ich gefunden habe schaut es aus als ob da original ein High Clamp Umwerfer dran ist.
Das Sattelrohr ist ja nach hinten geneigt. Wie viel Versatz da bei den Umwerfern mit eingearbeitet wird, das entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.
Ich würde in Deinem Fall mal den freundlichen Bikehändler in der Nachbarschaft empfehlen. Einfach mal beide Versionen dran schrauben. dann sieht man was besser passt.
Problemstelle Hinterbau: Dämpfer an der Wippe losschrauben und nach vorn klappen. Dann solltest du den Hinterbau komplett einfedern können uns siehst ob der Käfig aufsetzt.


----------



## Cicatrix (22. April 2015)

Ich probier es mal aus, aber glaube auch, dass ich mit dem HighClamp besser fahre. Ob das jetzt X5 oder X9 ist macht beim Umwerfer ja eigentlich nix aus.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (22. April 2015)

Über die Dauerhaftigkeit der X5 Gruppe kann ich nix sagen. Da hatte noch nichts von in Gebrauch.


----------



## NoDope61 (28. April 2015)




----------



## blindrabbit (28. April 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (28. April 2015)

Ja, die guten alten 26er. Sehen gut aus.


----------



## NoDope61 (29. April 2015)

Noch eines von heute


----------



## FwLwSichTrp (30. April 2015)

Hier mal mein Trailfox TF02 Custom Aufbau. 

Ein gutes 26".


----------



## Cicatrix (30. April 2015)

Auf dem Bild sieht es aus wie ein Kinderrad ^^ Auf wieviel Federweg hast du deins denn aufgebaut?


----------



## FwLwSichTrp (4. Mai 2015)

Nach Vorgabe. 120h und 140v.


----------



## Cicatrix (4. Mai 2015)

Und ich dachte das alte TF02 wäre vorne nur maximal auf 120mm ausgelegt. Ist doch ein 2009er Rahmen oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FwLwSichTrp (4. Mai 2015)

Cicatrix schrieb:


> Und ich dachte das alte TF02 wäre vorne nur maximal auf 120mm ausgelegt. Ist doch ein 2009er Rahmen oder?


Ich habe damals mit BMC Kontakt aufgenommen und die sagten mir, dass der Rahmen auch für 140mm freigegeben ist.


----------



## Catsoft (4. Mai 2015)

Moin!

Kann mir bitte jemand mal die Überstandshöhe für das Fourstroke in M und S geben? Bitte mit Angabe der Reifen. Bin bei der Rahmenhöhe unschlüssig.

Robert


----------



## dirkd (14. Mai 2015)

Moin zusammen, weiß jemand von Euch BMC-Insidern, ob die Testbikeflotte dieses Jahr zum Bikefestival nach Willingen kommt?
Auf dem Expo-Plan ist kein BMC-Stand zu sehen. In den Vorjahren war BMC immer mit einer großen Testbikeauswahl am Start.
Wäre schade, ich wollte eigentlich den aktuellen Trailfox testen...
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (14. Mai 2015)

Ach. Pfffh ...


----------



## Splash (17. Mai 2015)

Um mal wieder ein paar Bilder rein zu bringen, ein paar Bilder von meinem Hobel in aktueller Ausbaustufe:








Bei Gelegenheit sollen noch andere Pedale dran, evtl irgendwann auch ne andere Gabel (Pike, 650B)


----------



## monschau (26. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der suche nach den Abmessungen der Dämpferbuchsen 
eines Fourstroke Fs01 oder Fs02 29 Rahmen.

Breite und Schraubendurchmesser benötige ich.

Weiss die jemand oder kann nachmessen?

Danke.


----------



## FrankyK (25. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte Letzens an meinem TF02 2012 einen Kettenklemmer, seit dem ist der Schaltkäfig vom XT Umwerfer nicht mehr gerade.
Kann ich nun einfache einen Shadowplus Umwerfer montieren?
Ich hoffe mit etwas weniger Bewegung in der Kette, oder seht ihr hier irgendwelche Probleme?
Die Verschleißteile werde ich natürlich gleich mit austauschen.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Seader (25. Juli 2015)

du meinst das schaltwerk? schaltauge ist noch i.O.?


----------



## FrankyK (25. Juli 2015)

Ja das Schaltauge ist noch Ok, der Käfig in den die Leitrollen laufen ist verbogen.


----------



## Clickschuh (9. August 2015)

Hello zusammen,

mal ne kurze Frage an die Trailfox fahrer...welche Reifenkombi fahrt ihr denn...Seid ihr bei dem ONZA geblieben? Meine sind durch und nun überlege ich was ich drauf machen soll...wer hat Tipps...

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (9. August 2015)

Denke die Standardkombis in 29" sind..
Maxxis - Minion DHF 2.5 (Exo MaxxTerra 1050g bzw 2Ply Maxxgrip 1280g) bzw Minion DHR 2 2.3 (Achtung nur 780g - also nicht im Bikepark)
Onza Ibex
Vredestein Bobcat
Speci Butcher Grid Control oder so 
Michelin Wild Roc'r2 GumX hinten, MagiX vorne (etwa 1100g)
Schwalbe Magic Marry (Stollenausriss, kein Verstar in 29)
Conti Trail King Apex 2.4 hinten, Der Kaiser Projekt 2.4 vorne (nicht verfügbar - evtl dann nach Eurobike?).

Das wären so die Standardkandidaten... Ich werde statt Maxxis (DHF 2Ply Maxxgrip vorne, MaxTerra Exo hinten) jetzt mal die Michelin ausprobieren. DHR 2 2.3 ist runtergeflogen weil zu wenig Dämpfung - zu labil. DHF werde ich mal cutten um zu schauen ob ich mehr Bremsgrip im losen rausholen kann.


----------



## mw.dd (9. August 2015)

HD 2,35 Trailstar vorn
NN 2,25 Trailstar hinten
Beide TL auf Amride25


----------



## FrankyK (9. August 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> HD 2,35 Trailstar vorn
> NN 2,25 Trailstar hinten
> Beide TL auf Amride25



Fahre die gleiche Kombi und funktioniert bei mir gut.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Clickschuh (9. August 2015)

Sind gute Reifen, hab aber kein TL Laufrad. Dann als nicht TL Version...


----------



## Freizeit-biker (10. August 2015)

Gibrs noch Felgen, die man nicht dicht bekommt? Wenn es nass und matschig ist, dann ist die MM in Trailstar vorn besser als der DHF

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Rockside (10. August 2015)

Clickschuh schrieb:


> mal ne kurze Frage an die Trailfox fahrer...welche Reifenkombi fahrt ihr denn...Seid ihr bei dem ONZA geblieben? Meine sind durch und nun überlege ich was ich drauf machen soll...wer hat Tipps..


Ich fahre die 2015er NN 2.25 Pacestar mit SnakeSkin (26") auf Felgen mit 25 mm Innenmaß. Die laufen angenehm leicht und haben sehr guten Grip. Die Onzas liefen dagegen wie ein Sack Kartoffeln.

Die 2015er NN sind übrigens nicht zu vergleichen mit Vorjahresmodellen. Das sind völlig andere Reifen.


----------



## NoDope61 (19. August 2015)

Hallo,
verkaufe meinen Rahmen
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/642484-bmc-trail-fox-tf01-carbon

LG Günter


----------



## Rockside (19. August 2015)

Und wo ist der Rest geblieben ??


----------



## NoDope61 (19. August 2015)

Der kommt in ein Giant Trance


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (19. August 2015)

Im ernst? Du tauschst ein TF01 gegen ein Trance?


----------



## NoDope61 (19. August 2015)

Ja. Ich bin eben neugierig.
Bist Du schon mal ein Trance gefahren?


----------



## Rockside (19. August 2015)

Ich kenne andere, die noch ein 26er Trance fahren. Nur dafür könntest Du eigentlich die vom BMC abgebauten Teile verwenden.
Das 26er Trance ist jetzt nicht so schlecht, aber ein TF01 halte ich vom Fahrverhalten her besser. Und von der Optik her sowieso.


----------



## NoDope61 (19. August 2015)

Wird ein 27,5er Laufräder müssen neu.
Gabel ist eine BOS geht auch für 27,5


----------



## dirkd (22. September 2015)

Hi,
ich verkaufe mein TF 02 2011. Falls jemand Interesse hat:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articles/view/653168
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Wayne68 (3. Oktober 2015)

Kann mir bitte jemand Auskunft darüber geben ob das TF 01 Carbon 2013 ein "normales" Innenlager oder ein BB90 Lager benötigt.

Danke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diplo54 (3. Oktober 2015)

Hi, mein TF02 Trailcrew 2013 (Carbon Hauptrahmen) hat ein "normales" BSA 68/73 Innenlager.
VG


----------



## Clickschuh (3. Oktober 2015)

Kennt jemand zufällig das Drehmoment der Dämpferschrauben vom TF02 2012?


----------



## the donkey (11. Oktober 2015)

Hab auch wieder eines fürn Herbst/Winter genommen
Bilder kommen wenn es bessere gibt


----------



## Lovesbackwheel (30. Oktober 2015)

@NoDope61  Kennen sie dieses Bike?


----------



## Rockside (30. Oktober 2015)

Clickschuh schrieb:


> Kennt jemand zufällig das Drehmoment der Dämpferschrauben vom TF02 2012?


Am besten mal beim BMC Händler fragen, wenn's sonst keiner weiss.


----------



## NoDope61 (31. Oktober 2015)

Lovesbackwheel schrieb:


> @NoDope61  Kennen sie dieses Bike?


Natürlich, aber nur den Rahmen. Ist echt chic geworden. Sieht nach viel Spass aus.

LG Günter


----------



## Lovesbackwheel (2. November 2015)

@NoDope61  vielen dank! ich habe ein paar frage für dich, welche dämpfer hat besser funktioniert? und wie gross ist der dampfer?  ich habe gedank zum kaufen einen Marzochi 053 aber ich weis nich if past oder nicht..


----------



## NoDope61 (7. November 2015)

Die Einbaulänge ist 200x57
Ich fuhr einen Cane Creek DB Inline.
Der war besser als der Fox.


----------



## viva (9. November 2015)

eine Frage an die BMC - Experten - weiß jemand zufällig die Dämpfer - Einbaumaße beim Speedfox 29 ???? (2015-er Modell) ??


----------



## the donkey (11. November 2015)

So solls im Winter voran gehen
Dämpfer kommt noch anders und die Bremsscheiben werden noch gewechselt






Heute kam dann  noch der Dämpfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magguth (15. November 2015)

Hier mal mein Bolide,

zwar auch ein 2009er Modell, aber irgendwie auch echt gut.
Wobei ich jetzt mal für den Winter Schwalbe Hans Dampf fahren werde.
Die Onza mit der Skinwall sehen allerdings meiner Meinung nach am besten aus.


----------



## Rockside (15. November 2015)

Den Onzas auf dem Foto fehlt vorallem so was wie Profil, oder? Ansonsten ist das Trailfox super.

Ich fahre mein Trailfox bestens, man glaubt es kaum, mit 2015er Nobby Nics 2,25 auf 30 mm Felgen (Außenmaß).


----------



## magguth (15. November 2015)

Naja so richtig viel Profil war hinten bei dem Onza Canis nie drauf, auch als sie neu waren. Allerdings haben die Reifen auch einen Urlaub in den Dolomiten und dann noch viele Touren hier in der Region hinter sich.


----------



## ragazza (25. November 2015)

es geht um die aktuellen und 2015er Trailfox-Modelle : bei meinem TF02 ist serienmässig ein Easton Alu-Lenker verbaut. Er liegt ergonomisch super in der Hand, ich hätte ihn aber gerne etwas leichter. Hat mal jemand diesen Lenker gewogen ? Oder den Carbon-Pedant aus dem TF01 ?
Der Lenker hat die Geo 750mm x 9° x 4°. Leider konnte ich bis jetzt bei keinem Hersteller einen Lenker mit dieser Geo finden. Was steht denn auf dem Lenker des TF01 ? Ich vermute, der hat die gleiche Geo, nur in Carbon.


----------



## Waldi79 (18. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Leute, hat jemand von euch noch ein Hinterbau (Schwinge) im Keller liegen?


----------



## Girl (18. Dezember 2015)

Wird glaube in der Bucht eine angeboten.


----------



## the donkey (19. Dezember 2015)

Frage in die Runde zwecks Steuersatz
Ist dies am Fourstroke 2012/13 ein Semi oder Vollintegrierter?


Danke


----------



## Clickschuh (10. April 2016)

Kann ich den Nobby Nic Evo und den Hans Dampf Evo mit der TL-Easy Technologie auf die Easton Vice Laufräder vom TF02 mit Schlauch montieren? 

Danke


----------



## ragazza (10. April 2016)

Clickschuh schrieb:


> Kann ich den Nobby Nic Evo und den Hans Dampf Evo mit der TL-Easy Technologie auf die Easton Vice Laufräder vom TF02 mit Schlauch montieren?
> 
> Danke


mit Schlauch geht doch grundsätzlich immer, nur umgekehrt manchmal nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rallerlangen200 (20. April 2016)

Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen welche Lager ich brauche wenn ich den Hinterbau meines 2013er Trailfox (TF02) neu lagern möchte?

Danke


----------



## wesone (28. April 2016)

Hallo,

ich bekomme bald einen Trailfox TF 01 Rahmen aus 12\13.

Was für einen Steuersatz brauche ich für den Carbonrahmen ?

Tretlager ist ja ein Pressfit Lager verbaut. Dafür brauche ich eine BB30 Kurbel, ist das richtig ?


----------



## the donkey (29. April 2016)

Pressfit Innenlager bedeutet nicht gleich BB30  das kann auch was anderes sein.
Steuersatz würde ich auf semi integriert tendieren.


----------



## mw.dd (29. April 2016)

wesone schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bekomme bald einen Trailfox TF 01 Rahmen aus 12\13.
> 
> ...



Ich bin mir recht sicher, das mein Carbon-TF aus 2012 keine Pressfit-Lager hatte.


----------



## wesone (29. April 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich bin mir recht sicher, das mein Carbon-TF aus 2012 keine Pressfit-Lager hatte.



Okay, ich hatte mich auf die Aussage des Verkäufers gestützt. Ich warte noch auf den Rahmen und wollte mir schon mal die nötigen Teile bestellen.

Das heißt, dann passt eine SRAM GXP Kurbel ? Das wäre super, dann bräuchte ich mir keine neue Kurbel zulegen.


----------



## mw.dd (29. April 2016)

wesone schrieb:


> Okay, ich hatte mich auf die Aussage des Verkäufers gestützt. Ich warte noch auf den Rahmen und wollte mir schon mal die nötigen Teile bestellen.



Ich kann mich nur auf meine Erinnerung verlassen; besser Du verlässt Dich auf den Verkäufer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-to-bike (10. Juni 2016)

Kennt jemand einen Onlineshop, bei dem man Ersatzteile von BMC bekommt? Der Händler bei dem ich das TF01 damals gekauft habe, hat kein BMC mehr, und sonst ist hier kein BMC-Händler wirklich in der Nähe.


----------



## matt017 (10. Juni 2016)

crazy-to-bike schrieb:


> Kennt jemand einen Onlineshop, bei dem man Ersatzteile von BMC bekommt? Der Händler bei dem ich das TF01 damals gekauft habe, hat kein BMC mehr, und sonst ist hier kein BMC-Händler wirklich in der Nähe.


Probiere es mal bei CicliB / Radsport Bornmann. 
Mir konnte er bis jetzt immer helfen.


----------



## seppel351 (27. März 2017)

Hallo BMC'ler ich habe ein riesen Problem.  Ich möchte bei meinen Trailfox die Lager wechseln und bekomme aber nicht mal die Schrauben raus.  Um welche es sich im speziellen handelt seht ihr auf dem Foto. Die Schrauben sind gelöst, lassen sich aber nicht entfernen. Falls das jemand Schnall gemacht hat wäre ich dankbar für jeden Ti

 p.


----------



## Rockside (31. März 2017)

Ein Händler hatte mir mal gesagt, das wären nur verschraubte Abdeckscheiben für die Lager. Und sehr empfindliche Hohlschrauben wären das noch dazu. Da stünde zwar 5 Nm drauf, man sollte die aber mit hoechstens 2 Nm und mit Schraubenkleber versehen.

Wenn Du die nicht runterbekommst, dann könnte das vielleicht am Schraubenkleber liegen, der Scheiben möglicherweise gleich mitverklebt hatte.

Um sicherzugehen würde ich mal bei einem BMC-Händler anrufen, der damit vielleicht schon Schraubererfahrung gesammelt hat.


----------



## seppel351 (1. April 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Ich habe das Problem mittlerweile gelöst. Was die Empfindluckkeit der Schrauben angeht so kann ich das leider nur bestätigen. Mir ist bei einer der oberen der Kopf abgerissen. Nun kann mir mein BMC Händler nur ein Set bestehend aus Schrauben und Lagern besorgen und das nicht mal für mein Modell sondern den Nachfolger. Der Spaß soll 120€ kosten. Wenn man die Lager einzeln von Enduro Bearings bezieht kommt Mann gerade mal auf 35€. Also teurer Spaß für ein paar Schrauben die man so nicht einfach bekommt weil Feingewinde umd besondere Abmaße. Also seid schön vorsichtig bei der Wartung.


----------



## VikBMC (19. Mai 2017)

Hallo an alle BMC Fahrer.
Kann man anhand der Rahmennummer raus finden aus welchem Jahr der Rahmen stammt?
Mein Problem ist es, dass ich bei meinem Trailfox tf02 gerne neue Gabel mit mehr Federweg einbauen möchte, aber nicht weiß wie viel das Maximum verbaut werden darf.
BMC habe ich angeschrieben, nur wie es viele mittlerweile kennen wird es da keine Antwort geben.


----------



## frogmatic (19. Mai 2017)

seppel351 schrieb:


> Nun kann mir mein BMC Händler nur ein Set bestehend aus Schrauben und Lagern besorgen und das nicht mal für mein Modell sondern den Nachfolger. Der Spaß soll 120€ kosten.


Sei froh dass du überhaupt noch Ersatz bekommst, ein Kumpel von mir sitzt wg. einem Schaltauge (!) das er nicht mehr nachbekommt*, auf dem trockenen 

Wenn ich das so lese und mitbekomme ist BMC leider raus, der Service ist unterirdisch.



*wirklich alles versucht, und BMC antwortet auf direkte Ansprache *gar nicht*


----------



## Deleted 173968 (19. Mai 2017)

frogmatic schrieb:


> ... Schaltauge (!) *...*


http://schaltaugen-shop.de/index.ph...c&searchcnid=d3d296d052acb5ac5a77e8e73d53f27e


----------



## frogmatic (19. Mai 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> http://schaltaugen-shop.de/index.ph...c&searchcnid=d3d296d052acb5ac5a77e8e73d53f27e


Wenn es nicht das kombinierte Ausfallende-Schaltauge wäre... er hat *wirklich *schon *alles *abgeklappert.
Nächster Plan ist Kumpel mit Zugang zu CNC-Fräse.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (19. Mai 2017)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht das kombinierte Ausfallende-Schaltauge wäre... er hat *wirklich *schon *alles *abgeklappert.
> Nächster Plan ist Kumpel mit Zugang zu CNC-Fräse.


Welches Modell fährt Dein Kumpel?

Aber sonst bin ich schon bei Dir: der Service ist unterirdisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (19. Mai 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> der Service ist unterirdisch!



Es hängt am Händler; ein engagierter Händler bekommt auch mit BMC einiges hin.
Mein defekter Trailfox-Rahmen ist dank Fahrrad-Rith auch nach Ablauf der Gewährleistung und ohne Registrierung anstandslos ausgetauscht worden.


----------



## lahnbiker (19. Mai 2017)

@Robert-Ammersee: Nett gemeint, danke 

Aber BMC kam beim Superstroke auf die glorreiche Idee austauschbarer Ausfallenden mit fest integriertem Schaltauge. Man konnte diese dann ggf. wohl auch mit Steckachsenaufnahmen (nach)bestellen. Die Schaltwerksaufnahme ist zwar auch dicker als ein normales tauschbares Schaltauge. Die Widerstandskraft, die ein Stöckchen, so a la Spießgeselle in die Erde gerammt, aufbringen kann, konnten aber leider weder das Ausfallende noch das Schaltwerk aushalten.

Das nötige Teil sieht so aus:
https://www.schaltauge.com/BMC-Schaltauge-599

Edit:
@mw.dd :
Der BMC-Händler hier vor Ort hatte sich auch bemüht und mir das Teil sogar für einen sehr guten Kurs angekündigt. Bekam dann aber von BMC telefonisch einen Widerruf, die Reste fürs Superstroke wären an Schaltauge.com abgegeben. Dort hat er aber auch nichts mehr bekommen...


----------



## Rockside (31. Mai 2017)

.


----------



## Rockside (1. Juni 2017)

das Steuersatzproblem hat sich erledigt ...


----------



## Diplo54 (2. Juni 2017)

Hi, habe übrigens im Bikemarkt einen Hinterbau für 26" Trailfox inseriert. Wenn ich hier lese wie teilweise die Ersatzteilversorgung ist, sollten Trailfox Besitzer zugreifen ;-)


----------



## wesone (20. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
möchte meinem Trailfox Carbon TF01 aus 2012 neue Lager gönnen. Wie ich bisher herausgefunden haben sollten normale Industrielager passen.

Kann mir jemand sagen was ich für Lager brauche (Bezeichnung/Abmessung).


----------



## wesone (27. Juni 2017)

Weiß jemand bei welchem Onlineshop, ich Ersatzlager für mein Trailfox Tf01 aus 2012 bekomme ? Leider gibt es in meinem Umkreis keinen BMC Händler mehr.

Vielleicht hätte ja auch hier jemand zufällig einen Lagersatz abzugeben .


----------



## zett78 (27. Juni 2017)

schreib mal hier eine email hin

http://www.custom-cycling.de/

oder wenn du die Lagergrößen kennst, kann man auch in  einem Kugellagershop online einkaufen,


----------



## wesone (27. Juni 2017)

zett78 schrieb:


> schreib mal hier eine email hin
> 
> http://www.custom-cycling.de/
> 
> oder wenn du die Lagergrößen kennst, kann man auch in  einem Kugellagershop online einkaufen,



Danke für den Tipp.

Lagergröße kenne ich leider nicht, aber vielleicht ist ja jemand so nett und postet sie hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (27. Juni 2017)

Grösse steht auf den Lagern:
auseinander bauen, aufschreiben, bestellen und am nächsten Tag wieder zusammenbauen.


----------



## Rockside (27. Juni 2017)

Einfache Industrielager sind das nicht, weil die Originallager auf der Unterseite abgerundet sind, um in die Lagerschalen im Rahmen zu passen.


----------



## Danimal (28. Juni 2017)

@Dirty Track von welchen Lagern redest Du denn jetzt? Vom Steuersatz? Die sind an der zum Rahmen gewandten Seite angeschrägt - das ist aber bei den meisten Steuersätzen dieser Bauart so und es sollte leicht sein, da dranzukommen.


----------



## wesone (3. Juli 2017)

heißt das jetzt, dass nur die BMC Lager passen ?


----------



## Rockside (3. Juli 2017)

Es können auch andere als die Originallager von BMC verbaut werden. Aber auch die Abrundung auf der einen Seite der Lager muss passen. Schau Dir mal die jetzt verbauten Steuersatzlager an, da kannst Du diese Abrundung sehen.


----------



## wesone (3. Juli 2017)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Es können auch andere als die Originallager von BMC verbaut werden. Aber auch die Abrundung auf der einen Seite der Lager muss passen. Schau Dir mal die jetzt verbauten Steuersatzlager an, da kannst Du diese Abrundung sehen.



Es geht doch gar nicht um den Steuersatz, sondern um die Lager an der Wippe, Kettenstrebe etc.
Das der Steuersatz nicht von BMC sein muss, ist mir auch klar ;-).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (3. Juli 2017)

Ups, das merke ich erst jetzt...

... weil vorher von Steuersatz die Rede war und danach von Lagern, unpassende gedankliche Verbindung. Vergesse bitte meine Postings zuvor.


----------



## wesone (3. Juli 2017)

@ zett78 Danke für den Tipp, hat geklappt, die Lager sind schon auf dem Weg.

@Dirty Track by the Way: was ist den im Trailfox für eine Steuersatzt verbaut (Maße)
Ich nehme mal an ein ZS aber mit welchen Einbaumaßen?

Bräuchte auch mal einen Neuen.


----------



## Rockside (3. Juli 2017)

Sorry, ich schreib es wie's ist: da ich noch den Originallagersatz drin habe, kann ich Dir da keine definitiven Zahlen nennen. Wenn's bei meinem Rad mal anstehen sollte, dann werde ich mich wohl der einfachheithalber an den 25 km entfernten BMC-Händler wenden.


----------



## schafkopfkoenig (20. Juli 2017)

nagelneue Nadellager abzugeben:

ich hatte mir seinerzeit für mein BMC TrailFox (2009) das Nadellagerkit für den Fox-Dämpfer in USA bei RWC gekauft und war zu faul zum einbauen.
Das Bike habe ich schon länger nicht mehr aber beim Aufräumen die originalverpackten Lager gefunden.

*NBKRWC22 *ist die Typbezeichnung

Hat jemand Interesse?

Auf der Seit von RWC (enduroforkseals) gibt es eine Kompatibilitätstabelle


----------



## Trail-Fox (13. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin verzweifelt auf der Suche nach den Maßen für einen Steuersatz (S.H.I.S.) für ein BMC TeamElite 01 aus 2016. hat die eventuell jemand zur Hand ?


----------



## Lateralus (13. September 2017)

Hat hier jemand das Gewicht eines Agonist 01?


----------



## Rockside (13. September 2017)

Trail-Fox schrieb:


> ich bin verzweifelt auf der Suche nach den Maßen für einen Steuersatz (S.H.I.S.) für ein BMC TeamElite 01 aus 2016.


Warum denn gleich verzweifeln, ich würde mal einen BMC-Händler anrufen. Der kann Dir sicher helfen oder einen Tipp geben, wie man die richtigen Maßen bekommt. Oder wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Trail-Fox (13. September 2017)

...ist ja jetzt nicht so dass ich das nicht schon mehrfach versucht hätte ;-)


----------



## Rockside (13. September 2017)

Wo genau nun liegt das Problem? Haben die alle keine Daten von den Rädern die sie verkaufen?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (13. September 2017)

Trail-Fox schrieb:


> ...ist ja jetzt nicht so dass ich das nicht schon mehrfach versucht hätte ;-)



Gabel ziehen und Maße am Lager ablesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Fox (13. September 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Gabel ziehen und Maße am Lager ablesen.



Die Idee an sich ist genial - allerdings habe ich nur den nackten Rahmen ;-)


----------



## Deleted 173968 (13. September 2017)

Trail-Fox schrieb:


> Die Idee an sich ist genial - allerdings habe ich nur den nackten Rahmen ;-)



Dann brauchst doch nur ‘n Messschieber reinhalten.


----------



## Trail-Fox (13. September 2017)

IS42/28,6 IS52/40 hätt ich gesagt. Bin mir aber unsicher weils auch IS41/28,6 gibt.


----------



## Clickschuh (24. September 2017)

Guten Tag liebe BMC’ler,

ich bräuchte mal einen technischen Rat bezüglich meinem Trailfox TF02 2012. Meine Kettenblätter sind verschlissen und müssen ausgetauscht werde. Im zuge dessen wollte ich die Übersetzung ändern. Die Kassette hinten mit 11-36T wollte ich so belassen. Auf die M660 Kurbel wollte ich nun 22/30/40 Kettenblätter montieren – ich kenne mich da leider überhaupt nicht aus und finde für die Kurbel nur die 24/32/44 Blätter.
Kann mir da jemand einen technischen Rat geben? Ist das überhaupt möglich andere Kettenblätter zu montieren? Eigentlich wollte ich jetzt keine neue Kurbel kaufen und meine alte behalten. Sollte es eine andere Möglichkeit geben mit dem vorhandenen System kostengünstig die Übersetzung zu ändern z.B. auf 2x oder 1x umzusteigen, bin ich auch für diesen Ratschlag dankbar.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

Clickschuh

Edit:

Passen diese Kettenblätter auch auf die M660 https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-slx-deore-kettenblatt-fc-m672-m622-m612-581024


----------



## Rockside (24. September 2017)

Es gibt eine 3-fach XT-Kurbel mit 24-32-42 Zähnen. Das 24er Blatt kannst Du gegen ein 22er XT-Blatt austauschen. Die XT-Kurbel ist obendrein recht preiswert. Da gibt es andere Marken, die erheblich teurer sind.
Auch alle 3 Blätter der alten Kurbel zu ersetzen kann fast gleichviel kosten, muss man sich im Einzelfall erst mal genau ausrechnen.

Zusammen mit der 11-36er Kassette hättest Du dann eine sehr breite Übersetzungsmöglichkeit von überaus guten 626 %.


----------



## michel77 (24. September 2017)

Es gibt auch eine XT mit 22/30/40Z:
https://www.actionsports.de/shimano...u3XDMa4rXDPHWubRji9uO3Z8N0qMZNk8aAtXHEALw_wcB


----------



## Clickschuh (24. September 2017)

Danke für eure Antworten.  Wie gesagt eine neue Kurbel wäre erst mal die zweite Option, dann würde auch überlegen auf 2x zu wechseln. Für neue Kettenblätter liegen bei ca. 50 €. Das ist dann doch n deutlicher Unterschied zur einer neuen Kurbel - und ich hab ja ne Krubel


----------



## michel77 (24. September 2017)

Du musst auch nicht unbedingt eine neue Kurbel kaufen, aber ein 30Z Blatt passt eben nicht an die FC-M660, weil deren äußerer Lochkreis 104mm hat. Die Shimano Kurbeln mit 30Z haben dagegen 96mm.


----------



## Rockside (24. September 2017)

Bist Du Dir sicher, daß 3 neue Kurbelblätter zusammen nur 50€ kosten sollen? 

Zudem musst Du auch erst mal ausprobieren, ob die alte Kassette überhaupt noch mit den neuen Blättern zusammenarbeiten will, wegen dem Verschleisszustand. 
Meist muss man dann alles zusammen wechseln, auch die Kette.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clickschuh (24. September 2017)

hmm verstehe...warum hab ich sowas in der Richtung schon geahnt - Okay also eine neue Kurbel oder gebrauchte SLX/XT mit Hollotech II Standard. Muss ich auch das Lager wechseln? Welche Optionen hätte ich bezüglich 2x? Würde es reichen die Kurbel zu tauschen oder brauch ich dann auch noch einen neuen Umwerfer/Schalthebel?


----------



## Rockside (24. September 2017)

Wenn Du vorher schon HT-II hattest, dann brauchst Du keine neuen Lager, insofern die alten Lager wirklich noch i.O. sind.

An manchen Schalthebeln kann man per Umschalter einfach auf 2-fach umschalten, dann klappt's auch mit dem Umwerfer. Bei anderen nicht, dann wirst Du einen neuen Schalthebel benötigen.

Schau mal im anderen Forum für Schaltungen etc.


----------



## mw.dd (25. September 2017)

Clickschuh schrieb:


> Wie gesagt eine neue Kurbel wäre erst mal die zweite Option, dann würde auch überlegen auf 2x zu wechseln.



Auf zweifach umsteigen ist billig, wenn Du sowieso neue Kettenblätter kaufen willst - einfach das große abmontieren 
An diese Kurbel passt 22/36, mit dem Umwerfer/Schalthebel funktioniert das auch (bin ich so am 26er TF gefahren).
Die Shimano-Kettenblätter sollten je nach Größe zwischen 6 und 20€ kosten...


----------



## Clickschuh (25. September 2017)

Na das hört sich ja doch schonmal sehr sehr gut an  Das heißt du hast die SLX Kettenblätter für die 9-Fach Schaltung gekauft? Hast du sonst noch was ändern müssen? Umwerfer versetzen, den Schalthebel umgestellt oder einfach nur die Schaltung neu eingestellt? Kann dir auch eine PM schreiben für mehr Details.


----------



## mw.dd (26. September 2017)

Clickschuh schrieb:


> Das heißt du hast die SLX Kettenblätter für die 9-Fach Schaltung gekauft? Hast du sonst noch was ändern müssen? Umwerfer versetzen, den Schalthebel umgestellt oder einfach nur die Schaltung neu eingestellt?



Ich habe die preisgünstigsten Shimano-Kettenblätter gekauft, die ich finden konnte. Bevorzugt die aus Stahl, die halten länger.
Den Umwerfer habe ich ein wenig nach unten gestellt und mit der Schraube für den oberen Anschlag begrenzt (der Schalthebel war nur für 3x).
Statt des großen Kettenblattes hatte ich einen Bashguard von NC17.


----------



## Clickschuh (26. September 2017)

Muss ich ein Bashguard montieren? Müsste doch auch ohne gehen? Danke für deine Auskünfte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (26. September 2017)

Clickschuh schrieb:


> Muss ich ein Bashguard montieren? Müsste doch auch ohne gehen?



Klar geht es ohne. Ich hatte aber schon mal Zähne eingebüßt und auch schon mal ein Kettenblatt-Tattoo am Unterschenkel.
Wäre mit einem Bashguard nicht passiert.


----------



## Clickschuh (5. Oktober 2017)

Guten Tag zusammen,

der Umbau auf zweifach ist fertig  das ging wirklich einfacher als gedacht. Letztendlich verbaute ich nun auch ein Bashguard (All Mountain Truvativ), das sieht fast besser aus, ist einfach zu montieren und war preislich noch im Rahmen. Kosten für Kettenblätter und Bashguard 54€. Geht finde ich. Schaltung ist auch eingestellt  Was meint ihr zur höhe vom Umwerfer? Hatte bei der ersten Testfahrt noch etwas das Problem, dass die Kette vom kleinsten Blatt runter gefallen ist. Nach erneuter Einstellung hat soweit alles funktioniert. Hätte den Umwerfer noch gerne etwas tiefer, um mehr Leitblechfläche zu erzielen. Geht sich aber irgendwie dann nach oben nicht mehr aus. Ich hoffe ich kann morgen mal die erste Trailfahrt durchführen und das mal testen 

Merci vielmals an alle die mir Tipps gaben und besonders an mw.dd


----------



## Rockside (5. Oktober 2017)

Der Umwerfer scheint mir für das größere Blatt schon noch etwas zu hoch, wie geht das mit dem kleinen Blatt zusammen?

Aber mal ehrlich ... wozu die Übung von 3-fach auf 2-fach? Du hast Dich jetzt erst mal verschlechtert in Bezug auf die Übersetzungsmöglichkeiten. Und durch den Bashguard hast Du vermutlich eine ähnliche Bodenfreiheit so wie vorher.


----------



## Clickschuh (5. Oktober 2017)

Also meiner Meinung nach, schaltet das alles sehr vernüngtig. Zwischen Bashguard und Leitblech ist ein Spalt von etwa 2 mm (in der Höhe), also wie wenn ein Kettenblatt verbaut wäre. Es würde noch geringfügig tiefer gehen, dann ist das Bashguard im Weg oder die Kette schleift am Leitblech. Auf dem oberen Bild siehst du wie es es auf dem kleinen Blatt kurbelt. Gefült hätte ich es auch gerne noch etwas tiefer. Aber wie gesagt die zweite Probefahrt war Top.

Bodenfreiheit war bei mir noch nie das Problem. Ich kam hier in den Bergen mit der Übersetzung meist nich klar, das war der Grund insbesondere für das kleine 22 Kettenblatt. Das große Kettenblatt hab ich nie gebraucht - nur im Tal. Mal sehen ob ich jetzt besser zurecht komme - villt auch durch einen Placeboeffekt.


----------



## Girl (6. Oktober 2017)

Der Bashguard ist zu groß, wäre der kleiner würder der Umwerfer tiefer können.


----------



## Clickschuh (6. Oktober 2017)

der ist für 33-36 Zähne und ist kleiner als das vorherige Kettenblatt. Hochschalten funktioniert ja auch - frage ich halt nur, ob es beim Umwerfer für jedes Kettenblatt eine bestimmte Führungshöhe gibt. Ansonsten lege ich noch scheibchen unter dann kommt er weiter raus, der Abstand zwischen Kettenblatt wird größer und ich kann den Umwerfer tiefer setzen.


----------



## Girl (6. Oktober 2017)

Umwerfer immer so tief wie möglich montieren.


----------



## Rockside (7. Oktober 2017)

Clickschuh schrieb:


> Bodenfreiheit war bei mir noch nie das Problem. Ich kam hier in den Bergen mit der Übersetzung meist nich klar, das war der Grund insbesondere für das kleine 22 Kettenblatt. Das große Kettenblatt hab ich nie gebraucht - nur im Tal.


Die einfachste und billigste Variante wäre der Austausch des 24er gegen ein 22er Blatt an Deiner alten Kurbel gewesen. Und so wie Du schreibst, hast Du das große Blatt aber doch 'nicht nie' gebraucht. Auch gewichtsmäßig hast Du durch den Umbau eher keinen Vorteil.

Aber egal, wenn Du meinst, daß 2-fach besser sei, dann ist das für Dich so.


----------



## aa4 (1. April 2018)

Hallo,
Frohe Ostern an alle
ich wollte es dem Forum nicht vorenthalten  vor drei Tagen neu eingetroffen: Das Fourstroke 02. Es macht mega Laune  
schade das es heute regnet...
Nun beginnt das Umbauen....Neuer SQ-Lab Lenker ist verbaut....Rote Flats sind dran.... nun bin ich noch am überlegen eine Vario Sattelstütze zu verbauen....kennt sich damit jemand aus? oder schon mal gemacht an einem Fourstroke oder Carbon Rad?


----------



## Rockside (1. April 2018)

Was meinst Du mit auskennen? 

Kauf Dir einfach z.B. ne LEV von Kindshock und verlege den Seilzug evtl. entlang dem Oberrohr. Ein Loch ins Carbon für den Seilzug für eine integrierte Stütze würde ich deswegen nicht bohren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (2. April 2018)

ich habe eine LEV und zwei RockShox Reverb. Die Rockshox halte ich für eindeutig besser. Im Winter bei Kälte geht die LEV fast gar nicht.


----------



## Rockside (2. April 2018)

Das mit der Einschränkung bei Kälte mit der LEV kann ich nicht bestätigen. 

Ich hatte früher aber auch mal 2 Reverb, die etwa alle 4 Monate die Höhe nicht gehalten haben und deshalb auf Garantie eingeschickt werden mussten. Zudem ist bei der Reverb der Leitungsanschluss unterm Sattel, wodurch man bei jeder Absenkung eine Bewegung der Hydraulikleitung hat. Oder hat sich da was geändert?


----------



## ragazza (3. April 2018)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Das mit der Einschränkung bei Kälte mit der LEV kann ich nicht bestätigen.
> 
> Ich hatte früher aber auch mal 2 Reverb, die etwa alle 4 Monate die Höhe nicht gehalten haben und deshalb auf Garantie eingeschickt werden mussten. Zudem ist bei der Reverb der Leitungsanschluss unterm Sattel, wodurch man bei jeder Absenkung eine Bewegung der Hydraulikleitung hat. Oder hat sich da was geändert?


ich kenne die reverb nur mit fixer Leitung ganz unten.


----------



## Rockside (3. April 2018)

Das wäre dann wohl eine mit im Rahmen verlegter Leitung. Aber in diesem Fall ist der Rahmen vermutlich so nicht gebaut.
Da muss der TE sehen, was geht.


----------



## Florian301 (22. Dezember 2018)

Ich reanimiere den Thread mal wieder.
Kann es sein, dass Rahmen und Hinterbau bei BMC unterschiedliche Seriennummern haben? Mein neues Agonist hat unter dem Tretlager einen QR Code mit Seriennummer und am Hinterbau auch. Allerdings sind es unterschiedliche Seriennummern...


----------



## memphis35 (22. Dezember 2018)

Kann schon sein


----------



## Rockside (22. Dezember 2018)

Warum fragst Du keinen BMC-Händler, oder geht das nicht?


----------



## Florian301 (22. Dezember 2018)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Warum fragst Du keinen BMC-Händler, oder geht das nicht?



Dachte halt hier geht es schneller


----------



## Trail-Fox (22. Dezember 2018)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Dachte halt hier geht es schneller



Besser 10 schnelle Vermutungen als eine fundierte Antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian301 (22. Dezember 2018)

Trail-Fox schrieb:


> Besser 10 schnelle Vermutungen als eine fundierte Antwort



Wieso? Wenn die BMC Fahrer hier sagen, dass es bei Ihnen auch so ist, ist es ja keine Vermutung


----------



## Florian301 (20. Februar 2019)

Hey, nach den ersten 2 Jungfernfahrten mit meinem neuen Agonist knacken sie Lager des APS etwas. Es war auch etwas matschig und nass, weshalb ich vermute, dass die Lager Dreck bzw Matachund Sand abbekommen haben. Wie sind da so eure Erfahrungen was das Lagerknacken bei BMC Fullies angeht? Bekomme ich es durch einfaches reinigen beseitigt, oder würdet ihr es zerlegen?


----------



## trailterror (20. Februar 2019)

(Ohne das bmc zu kennen) Nach 2 fahrten, selbst durch matsch, dürften die lager egtl keine probleme aufweisen (höchstens mal kurz was nachziehn....)

Ich vermute die ursache liegt vermutlich woanders...verursacher kanns bekanntlich sehr viele geben


----------



## ragazza (21. Februar 2019)

ich habe ein Trailfox 02 2015, gequietscht hat meines erst nach drei Jahren und ich bin Ganzjahresfahrer mit Matsch und Schnee. Hab dann länger nach der Ursache gesucht. Schließlich habe ich die untere Wippe der Schwingenaufhängung zerlegt. Die Lager sind immer noch top (17500 km). Ich habe alle Lagersitze und Haltebolzen mit Kupferpaste eingefilmt. Dann war auch wieder Ruhe. Ich reinige die Kiste übrigens mit dem Dampfstrahler. Da war ich schon immer schmerzfrei.


----------



## Florian301 (21. Februar 2019)

Habe vorhin mal alles mit dem Kärcher to go für Bikes gereinigt und glaube dass das knacken jetzt weg ist. Zumindest hat es beim fahren auf der Strasse nicht geknackt. War vll einfach etwas Schmodder der geknackt hat


----------



## ragazza (21. Februar 2019)

weil wir grad bei BMC sind...
ich habe für mein Trailfox zwei Gabeln (Pike) und tausche diese immer bei Defekt oder Service. Leider muss ich ja dann jedesmal auch den untersten Stahlring des Steuerkopflagers von der Gabel abpressen und wieder aufschrumpfen. Das tut diesem nicht wirklich gut und ich will mir deshalb einen zweiten Ring kaufen, damit beide Gabeln sofort einbaufertig sind. Mein Steuerlager an sich ist in top Zustand, ich reinige und schmiere es auch jährlich mindestens einmal. 
Das Steuerlager habe ich ergoogelt als VP-Components, kannte ich bis jetzt nicht und kann auch meine gesuchte untere Schale nicht finden.
Mein örtlicher BMC-Händler war leider mit meiner Frage etwas überfordert.
Gibts den Ring bei BMC als Einzelteil ?
Gehört dieser Auflagering überhaupt zum Steuersatz (ich denke ja) ?
Kennt jemand den Hersteller VP Components und eine Quelle in der EU ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (21. Februar 2019)

Gehört definitiv zum steuersatz!

Ob du diesen einzeln kekommst weiss ich nicht...


----------



## Trail-Fox (22. Februar 2019)

trailterror schrieb:


> Gehört definitiv zum steuersatz!



Ich habe das jetzt so verstanden, dass der Gebelkonus gemeint ist - und der gehört dann definitiv NICHT zum Steuersatz sondern zur Gabel.


----------



## Bergziege1 (22. Februar 2019)

Trail-Fox schrieb:


> Ich habe das jetzt so verstanden, dass der Gebelkonus gemeint ist - und der gehört dann definitiv NICHT zum Steuersatz sondern zur Gabel.


Komisch- bei keiner von mir bislang gekaufter Federgabel war das Steuersatz Unterteil dabei, 
bei dem Teil selbst gibt´s übrigens auch Unterschiede, es gibt auch geschlitzte Ringe die kann man ganz einfach auf- und wieder abziehen.


----------



## ragazza (22. Februar 2019)

Trail-Fox schrieb:


> Ich habe das jetzt so verstanden, dass der Gebelkonus gemeint ist - und der gehört dann definitiv NICHT zum Steuersatz sondern zur Gabel.


also zur Gabel 100% nicht. Kann jetzt leider kein Foto machen, ist ja eingebaut und in Gebrauch. Gabeln werden aber grundsätzlich nackt geliefert, ohne Steuersatz. Dieser muss ja zum Rahmen passen.


----------



## ragazza (22. Februar 2019)

Bergziege1 schrieb:


> Komisch- bei keiner von mir bislang gekaufter Federgabel war das Steuersatz Unterteil dabei,
> bei dem Teil selbst gibt´s übrigens auch Unterschiede, es gibt auch geschlitzte Ringe die kann man ganz einfach auf- und wieder abziehen.


stimmt, geschlitzte Versionen hatte ich auch schon. Aber der hier ist durchgehend. Das Aufsetzen ist mit etwa 120°C ein Kinderspiel, fällt von selbst drauf. Aber die Demontage ist ein Gepfriemel und macht Kratzer auf die Gabel.


----------



## trailterror (22. Februar 2019)

Wie meine vorredner schon angedeutet haben:

Beim neukauf der gabel ist kein konus dabei; dieser müsste beim kauf des steuersatzes dabei sein. Möglich, dass es einen solchen (geschlitzte versionen) bei drittanbietern gibt...


----------



## Trail-Fox (22. Februar 2019)

Der Gabelkonus gehört erst mal nirgendwo dazu. Den bekommt man auch separat. 
Aber er gehört auf die Gabel. Und zwar in der Regel so fest, dass man ihn nicht so ohne weiteres tauschen kann.


----------



## mw.dd (23. Februar 2019)

Trail-Fox schrieb:


> Der Gabelkonus gehört erst mal nirgendwo dazu. Den bekommt man auch separat.
> Aber er gehört auf die Gabel. Und zwar in der Regel so fest, dass man ihn nicht so ohne weiteres tauschen kann.


Quark.
Der Gabelkonus gehört zum Steuersatz. Die geschlitzen Versionen kann man recht leicht tauschen, die ungeschlitzten sitzen manchmal sehr stramm.
Ich habe dafür ein altes Messer, mit dem man den Konus soweit gelöst bekommt, das man anschließend einen Durchschlag oder ähnliches ansetzen kann und runter"schlagen".
Von z.B: FSA, CaneCreek oder BrandX gibt es den Gabelkonus auch einzeln, von VP-Components habe ich da jetzt auf die Schnelle nichts gefunden. Wenn allerdings der Winkel stimmt (meist 45°) sollten auch Produkte anderer Hersteller funktionieren.


----------



## Trail-Fox (23. Februar 2019)

Völlig bums wozu der gehört. Wichtig ist wohin. Und der richtige Ort ist fest auf der Gabel.


----------



## ragazza (23. Februar 2019)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Von z.B: FSA, CaneCreek oder BrandX gibt es den Gabelkonus auch einzeln, von VP-Components habe ich da jetzt auf die Schnelle nichts gefunden. Wenn allerdings der Winkel stimmt (meist 45°) sollten auch Produkte anderer Hersteller funktionieren.


das ist eine sehr gute Idee, der Ring hat definitiv 45°, steht drauf, ich teste einfach eine andere Marke. Mein originaler Ring trägt halt auch noch einen sehr nützlichen Dichtring, vielleicht finde ich ja auch sowas. Leider hab ich im Fundus nur alte 1 1/8-Ringe rumliegen.



Trail-Fox schrieb:


> Völlig bums wozu der gehört. Wichtig ist wohin. Und der richtige Ort ist fest auf der Gabel.


sehr informativ , danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (24. Februar 2019)

Die einfachste Lösung ist einen Schlitz reinzumachen. Metallsäge oder Dremel und fertig, habe ich auch gemacht.


----------



## cjbffm (1. August 2022)

Moin Gemeinde,

kann mir jemand sagen, was genau für ein Steuersatz beim aktuellen Twostroke AL verbaut ist? Also die Maße und integriert oder semi-integriert. Diese Information ist nämlich nirgends zu finden.

Zusatzfage:
Was mich außerdem irritiert ist dies. In dieser Anzeige behauptet der Verkäufer, man bräuche einen neuen Steuersatz, wenn man einen anderen Vorbau verbauen möchte. - Kann ja wohl nicht stimmen, oder?:








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Prenzlauer Berg finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				



Zitat daraus: "Wenn du bei deinem fourstroke oder twostroke einen anderen Vorbau verbauen möchtest brauchst du dieses Teil."


----------



## Florian301 (1. August 2022)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Moin Gemeinde,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen, was genau für einen Steuersatz beim aktuellen Twostroke AL verbaut ist? Also die Maße und integriert oder semi-integriert. Diese Information ist nämlich nirgends zu finden.
> 
> ...


Du brauchst das Teil https://www.bike24.de/p1487614.html


----------



## cjbffm (1. August 2022)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Du brauchst das Teil https://www.bike24.de/p1487614.html


Danke.

Und was genau bezweckt das?
Anders gefragt, was ist an dem Twostroke am Steuersatz anders, daß man das benötigt? 

Zusatzfrage, die zu Frage eins (oben) führt: Kann ich anstelle des teueren Teils auch einen anderen Steuersatz einbauen?

Edit: Wenn ich den Preis sehe, wird mir ganz anders und ich fange an zu überlegen, mir ein anderes Bike zuzulegen.. 
Aber sicher ist es vom Alm-Öhi persönlich aus Latschenkieferholz handgeschnitzt.


----------



## Florian301 (1. August 2022)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Und was genau bezweckt das?
> Anders gefragt, was ist an dem Twostroke am Steuersatz anders, daß man das benötigt?
> ...


Schaue die Mal die Spacer von BMC an. Die haben eine andere Form, wenn du auf die Spacer uns oder die aktuelle Abdeckung einen Standard Vorbau packst, ist der Steuersatz nicht komplett bedeckt. 

Theoretisch sollte das gehen denke ich. Der Anschlagsbegrenzer müsste unten sein auf der Gabel. Aber es kann sein das BMC auch hier sein eigenes Süppchen gekocht hat und nichts anderes passt....


----------



## ragazza (1. August 2022)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Schaue die Mal die Spacer von BMC an. Die haben eine andere Form, wenn du auf die Spacer uns oder die aktuelle Abdeckung einen Standard Vorbau packst, ist der Steuersatz nicht komplett bedeckt.
> 
> Theoretisch sollte das gehen denke ich. Der Anschlagsbegrenzer müsste unten sein auf der Gabel. Aber es kann sein das BMC auch hier sein eigenes Süppchen gekocht hat und nichts anderes passt....


Ich habe an meinem Fourstroke einen anderen Vorbau mit original Steuersatz. 
Kann vielleicht morgen mal ein Foto machen. Ist überhaupt kein Problem


----------



## Florian301 (1. August 2022)

ragazza schrieb:


> Ich habe an meinem Fourstroke einen anderen Vorbau mit original Steuersatz.
> Kann vielleicht morgen mal ein Foto machen. Ist überhaupt kein Problem


Ja, klar geht das. Ich bin aber zu perfektionistisch.... Hast du die Löcher nicht mit Heißkleber gefüllt, oder war das jmd anderes?


----------



## ragazza (1. August 2022)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Ja, klar geht das. Ich bin aber zu perfektionistisch.... Hast du die Löcher nicht mit Heißkleber gefüllt, oder war das jmd anderes?


Genau, das war ich


----------



## cjbffm (1. August 2022)

Weiß noch jemand die Abmessungen des Steuerrohres bzw. des Steuersatzes? Also ZS oder IS und Durchmesser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

